# Enhance Your Hacked Tivo With This Script



## rbautch

Attached is an automated script that tweaks and enhances your already-hacked Tivo. This script is included with The Zipper, so you don't need to run it if you've already completed a full Zipper install. If you hacked your Tivo with PTVnet, this script can be installed right over it.

Usage: unzip the attached script, FTP it to your Tivo, and run it. Its interactive, so you can pick and choose exactly what it installs, and it comes with an uninstall script so you can remove everything easily. It works will all Series 2/2.5 Tivos, including the HR10-250 (3.1.5f and 6.3x). Heres what it does:

*1. Installs channel logos* on the guide banner and Now Playing list.

*2. Replaces the Almost There splash screen* with this more interesting one. If you dont like it, you can download any one of these splash screens, and FTP it to replace the one stored in /tvbin/AlmostThere.png. Be sure to change the name of the replacement screen to AlmostThere.png to match the existing one before you FTP it to your Tivo.

*3. Installs a profile with aliases* that provide shortcuts to commonly used commands. For example, to mount your root drive as read-write, instead of typing out the full mount o remount,rw /, you simply type rw. See the readme for the full list of aliases installed.

*4. Installs a Customized Version of Tivowebplus.* Now based on Tivowebplus version 2.0. 

Tivowebplus main menu is modified to show the name of your Tivo at the top of each menu  helpful if you have multiple Tivos. Heres what it looks like:









*5. Installs a fully functional cron setup* for improved performance and logging. Creates all required directories and files, and installs a crondtab to do the following:


Create a tarball (archive) of your logs once/week, and save it in your root directory for easy FTPing. Helpful to have if something ever goes wrong with your Tivo, or you just want to explore your logs for well-defined time periods.


Wipe your logs once/week (after archiving them) to keep them from getting to big and hindering performance. Also wipes the tarball archive above.


Run fakecall every night at 3am.


Reboot your Tivo twice/week at 3am. This cleans things out for better performance if you have several hacks running. Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call indicator, so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot). This allows you to keep your phone line connected for PPV ordering or CallerID.

*6. Searches for and removes MRV/HMO expiration certificates from MFS.* If you are using multi-room viewing on a DirecTivo, it's possible you'll receive expiration certificates, which will stop MRV/HMO from working 180 days after your latest Tivo software download occurred.

*7. Makes a Backup of Your Season Passes and Wishlists.* This is extremely useful if your drive ever fails, or you have to rehack your Tivo, upgrade to a new software version, or buy a new Tivo. Many thanks to agw who wrote the core tcl script that makes this feature possible.

*8. Appends Your Crontab to Make a Weekly Backup of Your Season Passes and Wishlists.* I always forget to make manual backups in TWP, and when I clobber one of my Tivos, Im always restoring an outdated backup. This feature uses cron to make weekly backups and store them in /seasonpass-backups/<date>backup. Be sure to frequently FTP the backups to your PC for safe keeping.

*9. Adds or Removes Showcases and Yellow Stars.* If your Tivo is hacked, you most likely dont get Showcases and Yellow Stars anymore.

*10. Updates the Profile to Easily Edit the Crontab.* I added an alias to the .profile called root that opens up the crondtab (var/spool/cron/crontabs/root) in vi. Just type root from bash to edit this file.

*11. Installs NCID CallerID Application.* Both the client and server are installed on your Tivo. Also, you can manually configure it to run the server on one Tivo and have it communicate with multiple Tivo clients. Other options can be tweaked to your taste. See the NCID website for details. The on-screen display program used by NCID does not work for Series 2.5 Tivos, so this feature gets skipped.

*12. Installs Jamie's USB 2.0 Drivers.* Also modifies your usb.map to support backported drivers. There's always a chance that replacing drivers will kill your connection, so be prepared to break out the serial cable or pull the drive.

*13. Confirms network settings are appropriate for MRV.* Checks to see if your IP parameters are permanently set in MFS, and if not, will set them for you if you choose. This is required for MRV to work properly.

*14. Installs "netperf" to measure network performance between multiple Tivos. *Actually, it just configures netperf paramters in a series of aliases that let you easily test MRV speeds by typing a single word a the bash prompt. 
*
15. Installs EndPad (Plus).* Many thanks to Sanderton and Falcontx for their permission to use this fantastic tool. If you like EndPad (or even if you dont), please consider making a donation to Cancer Research though this link, posted by Stuart Anderton, the author of EndPad.

*16. Installs the joe Text Editor.* For all who have cursed vi at one time or another, this is for you. Its a bit more human friendly than vi.

*17. Customizes Your Bash Prompt.* This adds a descriptor to your bash prompt, which can be especially useful if you have multiple Tivos. Theres also an option to add the TiVo colors to the bash prompt. Here's what it looks like:






*
18. Keeps Your Hacks Out of /var.* The /var partition is the equivalent of a Windows recycle bin, and occasionally your Tivo will decide to wipe everything in there. The problem is that many hacks are hardcoded to use /var, and will not work if stored anywhere else. All such hacks installed by the enhancements script are stored in /enhancements/varhacks. The script creates symlinks in /var that point to the corresponding hacks in /enhancments/varhacks. It also appends the author file with commands to recreate the symlinks if /var ever gets wiped. If you want to move other hacks out of var, copy them to /enhancements/varhacks, and then run the script called var-symlinks.sh.

*19. Adds an option to customize Tivo menus using TivoWares TuikHelper and Superpatch67Standby scripts.* Options include adding/removing Standby and Music & Photos menu items.

*20. Includes the following miscellaneous tools:*

folders.tcl  folder manipulation tool.

deleteshows.tcl  delete orphan shows, searches by show name.

deleteepisodes  delete orphan shows, searches by episode name.

clock.sh  continuously displays the time in upper right corner of screen.

key_backup.tcl - backs your DiskConfiguration key to a file called /enhancements/diskconfig.bak

key_restore.tcl - restores the DiskConfiguration key from the backup script above

delmanual.tcl - converts all manual recordings to regular recordings, removing the word "Manual" from the list.

net-status.tcl - prints your current network settings

net-launch.tcl - sets/changes your network settings, and allows you to toggle safely between dhcp and static IP.


----------



## Fofer

Looks interesting, rbautch... I'll be checking it out.


----------



## Gunnyman

Rbautch you keep prooving that you are indeed, the man.
Mind if I link this on my guide thingy?


----------



## Gunnyman

hmm Executing teh script gives me not found errors
bash-2.02# tweak.sh
: command not found
: command not found
in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
': File existsmake directory `/enhancements
': No such file or directoryes.tgz' to `/enhancements/
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
'leep: invalid time interval `4
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directorystart.sh
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found
I noticed my tivo now has an enhancements^M^M
directory 
did you use (gasp) a windows txt editor to make this file?


----------



## acii

Looks like my experience echos Gunny's:

Tivo2: {/var/hack} % sh tweak.sh
: command not found
: command not found
in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
': File existsmake directory `/enhancements
': No such file or directoryes.tgz' to `/enhancements/
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
'leep: invalid time interval `4
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directoryrt.sh
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found

Edit: Running two hacked HDVR2's, both with 6.2. The script attempted on one only.


----------



## Leddy

Everything worked for me, I skipped a few things 
Rebooted and had TWP with crond mods.

Do you have Tivowebplus already installed? [yes/no]: no
Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [yes/no]: yes
installing Tivowebplus (modified for 6.2/7.1) plus several awesome modules,
including Hackman, Channelprefs, Batch Play, Backup, and Manual Record
/var/hack exists, installing TWP there. Patience, please...
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup
TRUST ME 

Installing cron for improved performance and easy logging...
busybox detected...
Existing crond binary detected, backing up and replacing...
Creating user definitions...
Creating required cron directories...
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup

Installation Complete! Please reboot now...

It would be nice if crond was a yes/no so we aren't forced to install it. If you run script multiple times(say you change your mind later on something) make sure you have "If" statements so you're not appending and appending and appending text to files. I didn't run multiple times to test 

The Hackman module is listed in twp/modules but does not show up when you are viewing through a browser.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Rbautch you keep prooving that you are indeed, the man.
> Mind if I link this on my guide thingy?


 Sure!



> did you use (gasp) a windows txt editor to make this file?


 Please...  I used Ultraedit.



> hmm Executing teh script gives me not found errors
> bash-2.02# tweak.sh
> : command not found


 Smells like DOS line endings. Please help me troubleshoot this. A few things to try:
- Try running it from a different location (root, var, etc.)
- Try running dos2unix on the tweak.sh, just in case.
- Try opening up tweak.sh on your Tivo with vi to see if you have the dreaded ^M ^M carriage returns. 
- Open the newly created /enhancements directory. Did it move rbautch-files.tgz there? Did it untar any of the files? 
- The tweak.sh script serves only to copy files and launch the real script, which is /enhancements/start.sh.
- Delete the enhancements directory in it's entirety before you run the script again to save space. Or try the uninstall script.

I'll try to duplicate the problems your having this morning. The script runs flawlessly for me on by HDVR2 with 6.2. I've been testing it for 2 days.

edit: - Did you FTP rbautch-files.tgz and tweak.sh to the same directory?
- Try using the attached debug version of the tweak script.


----------



## Gunnyman

dos2unix on tweak.sh got the job done. I wish I had thought of that.


----------



## acii

Dos2unix did the trick for me as well.

Well done!


----------



## rbautch

Great. Gunny and acii, somewhere, those dos line endings were added. Could it have been your FTP client not set up for binary transfer? Keep in mind, the uninstall script probably also got those line endings during the transfer, so run dos2unix on that too. I downloaded the script again and verified the dos line endings are not in the original files.


----------



## Gunnyman

weird, I used filezilla in bin mode. I wonder if WINRAR added them


----------



## rbautch

Leddy said:


> It would be nice if crond was a yes/no so we aren't forced to install it.


 Good suggestion. The only thing it's doing now is checking for an existing cron installation, and skips the install if one is found. I'll make it a yes/no later this morning.



> If you run script multiple times(say you change your mind later on something) make sure you have "If" statements so you're not appending and appending and appending text to files. I didn't run multiple times to test


 Good observation. I set it up so you can't run the script multiple times without running the uninstall script first. When you run tweak.sh, it *MOVES *the rbautch-files.tgz archive to /enhancements/, and doesn't move it back until you run the uninstall script. It would be nearly impossible to control it otherwise. One thing that comes to mind is that there's no way skip the step that appends your rc.sysinit.author file with a command to start crond or TWP, especially if you chose different options your next time through the script. Much cleaner to wipe things clean first. (only wipes things installed by this script, e.g. would not erase an existing TWP installation).



> The Hackman module is listed in twp/modules but does not show up when you are viewing through a browser.


 I know what this is. I'll fix it shortly after hitting myself in the head with a large fish.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> weird, I used filezilla in bin mode. I wonder if WINRAR added them


 I may have to add dos2unix to the instructions. I'd stick it in the script if I could.

Try this. Change the extension of the file in the attachment to .sh, (don't try to unzip it) FTP to your Tivo, and check for dos line endings. This will let us know it's Winrar.


----------



## jjz

Thanks for the script!!


----------



## Leddy

rbautch said:


> I know what this is. I'll fix it shortly after hitting myself in the head with a large fish.


Anything I can do in the meantime? Do I need to edit some file or such?


----------



## rbautch

Leddy said:


> Anything I can do in the meantime? Do I need to edit some file or such?


 You can go to your modules folder and delete the hackman.ini and hackman.cfg files. Then restart TWP. Hackman will recreate those files to suit your installation.


----------



## davsherm

rbautch said:


> I know what this is. I'll fix it shortly after hitting myself in the head with a large fish.


Hey, be nice to the fish!!!


----------



## davsherm

Rbautch thanks for the script, it worked well on both of my 6.2 hdvrs. I already had used your previous script for restarting TWP, but I wanted the cool splash screen, the aliases and the log maintenance. Thanks again!!


----------



## Leddy

rbautch said:


> You can go to your modules folder and delete the hackman.ini and hackman.cfg files. Then restart TWP. Hackman will recreate those files to suit your installation.


Ahh it was looking in /tivowebplus for some reason, I deleted instead of editing. and Wallah it works! Great job... Maybe I will actually have to make a cool screen...


----------



## Lopey

I ran into the same problem that Gunny did originally. I use cuteftp to upload my files. I went and used the windows command ftp and changed it to binary and that seemed to work. I downloaded the test file you put up, changed the extension and ran vi on it and it had the ^M on it, and that was not from winzip or winrar. I didn't run it through Dos2Unix either, I downloaded a new copy and ftped it straight up and it worked fine.

Also, it keeps skipping the install of the channel logos??


----------



## rbautch

Leddy said:


> Ahh it was looking in /tivowebplus for some reason, I deleted instead of editing. and Wallah it works! Great job... Maybe I will actually have to make a cool screen...


 It was looking for TWP in root because that's where I had it when Hackman created my ini and cfg files. I forgot to remove those files when I archived the folder.

Be careful if you edit your splash screen. Tivo is very particular about the format. The size has to be exactly 720x480 pixels, true color (24-bit), with a resolution of 73 pixels per inch. I had to pull my drive a few times when a non-conforming graphic threw my Tivo into a reboot loop. I used Visio to create the graphic, then saved as a .png, then resized in MS PhotoEditor. I'll post the source graphics on the website so you can play around with it. Be sure to post your new splash screen if you come up with something good! The other 2 splash screens are stored in MFS and need a tcl script to change.


----------



## rbautch

I posted a revised version of the script with the following changes:
- Prompted yes/no to install crond. 
- Hackman fixed in TWP archive. 
- Fixed a small bug in the .profile to run Tivowebplus with "twp" regardless of where your TWP installation is. 

I also posted my original Visio file, graphics, and a few cool backgrounds if anyone wants to mess with the splash screen.


----------



## Gumpman

Somehow I'm lost over this. I've downloaded, unzipped and I've put the files over to my tivo using SmartFTP. Just can't get the sh tweak.sh file to run. Keeps telling me no such file of directory. I know it's something simple I'm overlooking, but just can't figure it out. I've done a few mods to my systems before without much hassle, Hummmm. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Try running dos2unix on tweak.sh (and the uninstall script). Just type:


Code:


dos2unix tweak*

 from whatever directory you installed the files in. Is your FTP client set up for binary transfers? SmartFTP should not be in "auto-detect" or "ascii" mode, needs to be in "binary" mode. And don't ever open the file in a Windows or dos-based text editor.


----------



## Gumpman

I'm in over my head I suppose. Can't figure out where to run dos2unix from, (that is a separate program I hope). I did find a web site that would convert for me, but that didn't work either. Thanks for the help, I'll hang my head low and give up soon.


----------



## rbautch

Don't give up just yet. dos2unix is already on your tivo. You can run it from anywhere. Just navigate to the directory where you copied tweah.sh, and use the command above to run it.


----------



## Gumpman

Finally had success with it !! Woo Hoo. After several hours of trying different things, I stumbled on my mistake of not knowing the Telnet commands very well. I took a crash course on basic commands for telnet, and got SmartFTP set correctly, and WHAM!, it's game on !! Thanks rbautch for your time in responding so quickly and pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## markf57

rbautch:

Thaks for such a great script. I upgraded one of my units to 6.2, but I wasn't able to get TWP to work for anything. This script fixed my problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## HUGE2U

Just installed it - worked like a charm - good stuff. It is worth it just for the TWP enhancements.


HUGE


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> Rbautch you keep prooving that you are indeed, the man.
> Mind if I link this on my guide thingy?


hey Gunny,
I didn't see you link "Rbautch's script" on your "unguide"


----------



## Gunnyman

haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Gunnyman

Thanks to insomnia, DONE.


----------



## pearkel

Has anyone had problems uninstalling this script. I installed on 2 machines and It worked like a champ on the 2nd machine but on the 1st RCADVR40 I am having problems with tivoweb. I tried to uninstall but I just get a series of y's on the cmd prompt. It never really uninstalls. 
Any ideas? 
Thanks 

Also thanks for all of the knowledge on this forum I really appreciate it.


----------



## rbautch

Try running dos2unix on the uninstall script.


----------



## pearkel

I tried that once and got the same result. I'll try again later tonight.
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

You might also try opening the file with vi, and looking for dos line endings that look like this: ^M^M You can manually delete them if dos2unix doesn't seem to work.


----------



## dmark1867

rbautch Thanks, this is awesome! 

If possible I would like to keep just my elseed log from being wiped. 

How can I have it wipe all logs but elseed?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

What's the name of your elseed log, and where is it stored?


----------



## rbautch

If it's in var/log/ and it is called elseed.log, then replace the file called "root" in the /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ directory with the attached one. This will copy your elseed log somwhere safe while the logs are being wiped, and then move it back after the wiping is done.


----------



## pearkel

rbautch I checked this out at lunch today. I vi the script but I didn't see any extra commands. Right after I hit yes I think it says I don't think so then a series of these
y
y
y
etc 

and it just keeps going. I am at a loss on why it won't uninstall.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Philly Bill

Gunnyman said:


> Thanks to insomnia, DONE.


Wow. Only 4 minutes?


----------



## dmark1867

Thanks rbautch you are da man,

Yeah it is called elseed.log

I really appreciate it.


----------



## rbautch

pearkel said:


> rbautch I checked this out at lunch today. I vi the script but I didn't see any extra commands. Right after I hit yes I think it says I don't think so then a series of these
> y
> y
> y
> etc
> 
> and it just keeps going. I am at a loss on why it won't uninstall.
> Any other ideas?


 Try re-downloading the file, then try a different computer if you can. If that fails, try the attached version of the uninstall script, which just runs without asking you if you want to run it first. Can someone ese test out the uninstall script for me? I tested it extensively before my entire house got fried from a power surge yesterday.


----------



## panjabi

i am very new at this and if i went through hours and hours to this stuff, i sitill can't make alot of things work. it would be nice if someone can make one package installatin for things like tystudio, tivotelnet, tivoweb, control station, mfs ftp, yac,ty tool i have included a pictures with all programs download from somewhere also if one can add scritps like nag killer and delnag and fixup3.0 which removes nags from unsubed tivos. is this posible to put all programs in one installation


----------



## metrounit9

When I run the install script it seems to ignore my responses, i.e. "Do you want to install Channel Logos [yes/no]". When I type yes, it responds with "skipping logo installation". Also as the script runs a little farther it doesn't allow the time to respond before skipping TWP installation.

I have run dos2unix on the script, downloaded a couple of times, checked with vi, and don't see any dos line endings.

I'm a newb so I probably doing something simple wrong.

rbautch thanks for the script..hope to get working soon...and good luck recovering from your power surge.


----------



## David Platt

metrounit9 said:


> When I run the install script it seems to ignore my responses, i.e. "Do you want to install Channel Logos [yes/no]". When I type yes, it responds with "skipping logo installation". Also as the script runs a little farther it doesn't allow the time to respond before skipping TWP installation.
> 
> I have run dos2unix on the script, downloaded a couple of times, checked with vi, and don't see any dos line endings.
> 
> I'm a newb so I probably doing something simple wrong.
> 
> rbautch thanks for the script..hope to get working soon...and good luck recovering from your power surge.


What software version are you running?


----------



## pearkel

> When I run the install script it seems to ignore my responses, i.e. "Do you want to install Channel Logos [yes/no]". When I type yes, it responds with "skipping logo installation". Also as the script runs a little farther it doesn't allow the time to respond before skipping TWP installation.


This is what is happening on my rca. I finally got it uninstalled last night. The script you gave without asking questions worked fine. I went to reinstall and it did the same thing again. Just skips over the Tivoweb question.

I had no problems installing on a Phillips and has been working great the last 2 days, I just can't get it working on the RCA.


----------



## clover_kid

Great JOB. This utility gets added to my "must use" list!

Now, for the unasked for request...how about adding the backported USB drivers for increased transfer speed and how about installing tserver at the same time?

Once again...Great job

Bill


----------



## rbautch

clover_kid said:


> Great JOB. This utility gets added to my "must use" list!
> 
> Now, for the unasked for request...how about adding the backported USB drivers for increased transfer speed and how about installing tserver at the same time?
> 
> Once again...Great job
> 
> Bill


 The USB drivers are an excellent idea. I'll add it to the next version if I can get permission from the guy who did all the hard work to backport them.


----------



## rbautch

pearkel said:


> This is what is happening on my rca. I finally got it uninstalled last night. The script you gave without asking questions worked fine. I went to reinstall and it did the same thing again. Just skips over the Tivoweb question.
> 
> I had no problems installing on a Phillips and has been working great the last 2 days, I just can't get it working on the RCA.


 It may be something peculiar about your Telnet session. If I Telnet from my laptop, I actually have the same problem as you, even on a 4 line test script, but it seems to work from every other computer I try it on. Pearkel, if the only thing you need is the TWP installation, just extract the TWP folder from the archive and FTP it to your Tivo. I may create a version of the script that doesn't ask any questions.


----------



## baltman

New to this. How to I get to my tivo box to run this script. 

Like to learn alittle about hacking. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## rbautch

If anyone is still having trouble with the prompts for user input, try out this version which has the prompts removed. Again, this will install everything without asking. Just replace the /enhancements/start.sh script with the one attached and run it. Don't run tweak.sh, run start.sh. I haven't tested this, so use at your own risk.


----------



## W2DHS

baltman said:


> New to this. How to I get to my tivo box to run this script.
> 
> Like to learn alittle about hacking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


This isn't the best forum, Google for jjbliss* and visit the forum that is the top results. SEARCH and READ A LOT before asking questions, they are vicious to newbies asking questions that have already been answered.


----------



## Philly Bill

I'd say that thanks to a few guys who really don't mind helping others out, this forum - in this section - IS getting to be a place to learn to hack your TIVO.

There even seems to be one or two folks who frequent the other place that have stopped by to lend a hand.

Props to those who deserve it.


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch-

My comp has trouble running the uninstall script correctly...is there another way to only uninstall the cron part? I want to keep the rest...

Also, I can't get tivowebplus to start on boot...what should I check for?


----------



## jjz

metrounit9 said:


> When I run the install script it seems to ignore my responses, i.e. "Do you want to install Channel Logos [yes/no]". When I type yes, it responds with "skipping logo installation". Also as the script runs a little farther it doesn't allow the time to respond before skipping TWP installation.


Are you using the telnet agent built into windows XP SP2- its adds an extra return which can muck up scripts
If you are to get rid of he extra return do this:
Start--->Run, type in "cmd" the return
type in "telnet" then return
type in "unset crlf" then return
To connect to your box type in "o ipaddressofyourtivo" then return

see if that works for you


----------



## ssstivo

baltman said:


> New to this. How to I get to my tivo box to run this script.
> 
> Like to learn alittle about hacking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Follow the link to Gunnyman's guide. That should put you well on your way.

It's worked out great for me and my 3 DTivos.

http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html


----------



## metrounit9

rbautch,

Just confirming your suspicion about the telnet session, I booted my PC into Suse (had been in XP) and ran telnet session from there and your script worked flawlessly.

Everything is installed. Now I just have to play around with it for awhile.


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> rbautch-
> 
> My comp has trouble running the uninstall script correctly...is there another way to only uninstall the cron part? I want to keep the rest...
> 
> Also, I can't get tivowebplus to start on boot...what should I check for?


 First try dos2unix on the uninstall script. Then try using a different telnet clent (I prefer Telnet98), or the procedure jjz described above (thanks jjz!). If that doesn't work, I'll walk you through a manual uninstall process. After you get it uninstalled, reinstall it, and it should append your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on boot. Keep us posted.


----------



## rbautch

jjz said:


> Are you using the telnet agent built into windows XP SP2- its adds an extra return which can muck up scripts
> If you are to get rid of he extra return do this:
> Start--->Run, type in "cmd" the return
> type in "telnet" then return
> type in "unset crlf" then return
> To connect to your box type in "o ipaddressofyourtivo" then return


You hit the nail on the head, jjz. I can confirm that running telnet from XP SP1 is fine, but from XP SP2 causes problems. I'm going to add your suggestion above to the instructions. Thanks!!


----------



## dmark1867

When this runs:

wget -O /dev/null "http://127.0.0.1:80/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

This happens:

wget: server returned error 401: HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required

This is because I have tivoweb password protected. How do I enter my credentials so this will run?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Try changing this:


Code:


wget -O /dev/null "http://127.0.0.1:80/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

 to this:


Code:


wget -O /dev/null -o /dev/null "http://tivo/restart/0"; echo "`date` TWP restarted" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

Then delete or comment out this line


Code:


15 9 * * * /enhancements/TWPrun.sh; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

 This should reload Tivowebplus instead of stopping and starting it. I can't test this right now, so let me know if it works.


----------



## pdawg17

I still can't get twp to start on boot...can someone show me what the changes to the .author file are supposed to be? Mine looks the same as I left it...also, my last line says:

"rc.sysinit.author" [Read only]

Is that just b/c I didn't rw the mount for this session or is this my problem?

If I cd to the twp directory and run tivoweb, it starts fine...

Here is my author file:

#!/bin/bash

export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

# start telnet
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

# start ftp
tivoftpd

vserver

# Call the Tivo Package Manager Startup Scripts
# /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.tpm &

# If TPM doesn't work comment out TPM startup above and start TWP directly
/tivowebplus/tivoweb

/usr/local/epp/endpadplus.tcl 2 2 -auto >> /dev/null &

#Start Tytool

/var/hack/tserver/tserver -s &

I originally tried with tivowebplus installed in var/hack but that didn't work either...I also didn't have TPM startup scripts commented out but when that didn't work I tried to do it manually...


----------



## rbautch

The script adds the following lines to your author file to start TWP:


Code:


# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

 TWPrun.sh is a 2-line script that actually starts TWP. It gets created on the fly as the main script runs, and is customized to your installation. I did it this way to accommodate a TWP installation in any location. This script is also run when you type "twp" using the alias in the new profile, so you don't have to type out the full path everytime you want to run TWP manually. It looks like you have a line in your author file that already starts TWP in the root directory, so you should remove that. It might be cleanest just to delete your TWP installation, run the uninstall script, and then run the main script again. Or, you can verify that the TWPrun.sh script was created in /enhancements/, and is pointing to the correct location where you installed TWP, and then add the lines above to your author file to start TWP on boot.

You can also delete the TPM lines in your author file. My script mounts your filesystem as read-write, then just before it ends, mounts as read-only. If you want to edit your author file manually, you have to mount read-write again. Here's a great chance to try out one of the enhancements in the new profile: type "rw" to mount read-write, then type "author" to open your author file in vi, and finally type "ro" to mount read-only once again.


----------



## Scott D

I installed the script successfully. I did notice what Gunny has encountered with all those errors found on page 1. I deleted the two files from the TiVo and forced a binary transfer back over to the TiVo and it installed correctly. 

Also, for the people who are using SP2 for Windows XP, use the Hyper Terminal program instead. It works great with that one. 

The only problem I had was a reboot problem. It got stuck a 10%. I did another reboot and it went through just fine. 

Earlier in this thread, there is a jpg picture of a screen that looks like TiVoweb. I don't have that one. It's called hack manager. How do I access that?


----------



## Lopey

Scott D: Try this!



rbautch said:


> You can go to your modules folder and delete the hackman.ini and hackman.cfg files. Then restart TWP. Hackman will recreate those files to suit your installation.


----------



## Scott D

Interestlingly enough, that directory called modules is empty.

Wrong directory called modules. I found it.

Also, my tivoweb is ver 1.1 pre2.


----------



## Lopey

Did it fix the problem?


----------



## pdawg17

Very strange...I still can't get twp to run on boot...the author file is fine...if I type in "twp" at the bash prompt, it tells me it's finding everything and is running, but I can't connect...the only way to connect is to actually go to var/hack/tivowebplus and run tivoweb...


----------



## Scott D

Lopey said:


> Did it fix the problem?


No. I still get the basic screen rbautch had made a while back.

What version are you running to get that type of screen to manipulate scripts? I am running tivowebplus. I don't think that is the correct program.

Say, does anybody have two directories called "enhancements"? I can't seem to delete either one of them. Are they somehow protected?


----------



## rbautch

Scott D said:


> Say, does anybody have two directories called "enhancements"? I can't seem to delete either one of them. Are they somehow protected?


 You have to mount as read-write by typing "rw". Then remove the directory with "rm -r /enhancements".


----------



## rbautch

Scott D said:


> Earlier in this thread I saw a picture of a screen that looks like TiVoweb. I don't have that one. It's called hack manager. How do I access that?


 It's called "Hackman" and was installed by the script with your Tivowebplus installation (assuming you used the script to install TWP). Go to TWP, and look for Hackman. Yours will look a bit different because you won't have as many hacks running as the guy who posted that picture.


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> Very strange...I still can't get twp to run on boot...the author file is fine...if I type in "twp" at the bash prompt, it tells me it's finding everything and is running, but I can't connect...the only way to connect is to actually go to var/hack/tivowebplus and run tivoweb...


 When you start it with "twp" is the last line of output "accepting connections"? Also type "ps" at the bash prompt to view the list currently running applications. TWP should be in there near the bottom. Can you view your TWPrun.sh script? Is it pointing to the correct directory /var/hack/? If all else fails, just put the line "/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb" in your author file to start it directly, bypassing the TWPrun.sh script.


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> When you start it with "twp" is the last line of output "accepting connections"? Also type "ps" at the bash prompt to view the list currently running applications. TWP should be in there near the bottom. Can you view your TWPrun.sh script? Is it pointing to the correct directory /var/hack/? If all else fails, just put the line "/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb" in your author file to start it directly, bypassing the TWPrun.sh script.


This is my TWPrun.sh script...

#!/bin/sh
/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb console &

TWP is installed to default ( in var/hack/)...I'll try manually changing the author file again but it didn't work before...is there a way of seeing if it somehow gets turned on and then somehow off? When I do "ps" it is not listed...also, it does NOT say "accepting connections" when I type "twp"...what could that be?


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> This is my TWPrun.sh script...
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb console &
> 
> TWP is installed to default ( in var/hack/)...I'll try manually changing the author file again but it didn't work before...is there a way of seeing if it somehow gets turned on and then somehow off? When I do "ps" it is not listed...also, it does NOT say "accepting connections" when I type "twp"...what could that be?


 Do you have ver 1.1 of the script? The original script had the twp alias pointing to a TWP installation in the root directory. You can confirm this by checking the twp alias in the profile. Just type "vi .profile" from the root directory. If that's not it, navigate to /var/hack/tivowebplus and start it manually. This should work as you said before. Then try ps to confirm that it is listed. Then stop TWP, and try starting it again by running the script (sh TWPrun.sh), then check if it shows up with ps. You can keep repeating the ps command to see if shows up, then gets killed for some reason.

If that doesn't work, I'll stop by your house tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> Do you have ver 1.1 of the script? The original script had the twp alias pointing to a TWP installation in the root directory. You can confirm this by checking the twp alias in the profile. Just type "vi .profile" from the root directory. If that's not it, navigate to /var/hack/tivowebplus and start it manually. This should work as you said before. Then try ps to confirm that it is listed. Then stop TWP, and try starting it again by running the script (sh TWPrun.sh), then check if it shows up with ps. You can keep repeating the ps command to see if shows up, then gets killed for some reason.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'll stop by your house tomorrow to check it out.


Nah...you don't need to do that ...it's not a big deal - I just keep trying to fix it because it should work easily so it's bugging me...

My profile points to the right place...if I run tivoweb from /var/hack/tivowebplus, it works from my browser but ps doesn't list it...if I run TWPrun.sh, it does not give an error but it isn't listed with ps either...hmmm...


----------



## rbautch

One last try.... the only difference between running it from the TWP directory and from the TWPrun.sh script is that the script runs it in the background by using an "&" after the command. Maybe try taking that out of the script to see if that works, or add an "&" to your manual command in /var/hack/tivowebplus to see if it doesn't. As far as the active processes go (ps command) you should be seeing a few lines that looks like this:


Code:


5335 root       7448 S   tivosh /var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
 5336 root       7448 S   tivosh /var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
 5337 root       7448 S   tivosh /var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl


----------



## Scott D

Yeah, I found the hackman screen. I usually don't go in there though.  

rbautch.... 

I do have a question for you. I don't know for certain when it does this but when I alter my channel prefs, (organize my favorite channels), the TiVo wants to reboot first. Then when I go back into the channel prefs screen and do some more organization of the channels,it doesn't reboot again. Instead it gives me a listing of all the channels it added or removed. 

Does it reboot on you too? Sometimes?


----------



## rbautch

Channelprefs has always behaved well for me. If you do a search here for Channelprefs, maybe the author of the module can help you. I think his name is SteveT.


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> One last try.... the only difference between running it from the TWP directory and from the TWPrun.sh script is that the script runs it in the background by using an "&" after the command. Maybe try taking that out of the script to see if that works, or add an "&" to your manual command in /var/hack/tivowebplus to see if it doesn't. As far as the active processes go (ps command) you should be seeing a few lines that looks like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 5335 root       7448 S   tivosh /var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 5336 root       7448 S   tivosh /var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 5337 root       7448 S   tivosh /var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl


Well, I made it work by "enabling" twp thru Hackman...the addition it makes to the author file made it work...thanks...


----------



## rbautch

What addition was that?


----------



## Scott D

rbautch said:


> You have to mount as read-write by typing "rw". Then remove the directory with "rm -r /enhancements".


Doesn't work. Not that the command is bad. That's not it. What I think it would be is a ghost image. What I think has happened is that I erased my good copy and the ghost remained there.

Let me explain why I think it is a ghost image. On any OS, you cannot have the same name of a file or directory in the same place. At different locations, yes, but not stacked on top of each other.

My directory tree looks like this....

..
backups
bin
enhancements
enhancements
var

Just to give you an idea what I'm talking about.

How about cleaning out the TOC or FAT tables?


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> What addition was that?


It added this to the author file:

# Starting the TivoWeb application:
if test -f /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb
then
/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb &
fi


----------



## rbautch

Scott D said:


> Doesn't work. Not that the command is bad. That's not it. What I think it would be is a ghost image. What I think has happened is that I erased my good copy and the ghost remained there.
> 
> Let me explain why I think it is a ghost image. On any OS, you cannot have the same name of a file or directory in the same place. At different locations, yes, but not stacked on top of each other.
> 
> My directory tree looks like this....
> 
> ..
> backups
> bin
> enhancements
> enhancements
> var
> 
> Just to give you an idea what I'm talking about.
> 
> How about cleaning out the TOC or FAT tables?


 Try removing those directories with the following command:


Code:


rm -r enhan*


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> It added this to the author file:
> 
> # Starting the TivoWeb application:
> if test -f /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb
> then
> /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb &
> fi


 That's odd. These lines just check if tivoweb is present in /var/hack/tivowebplus and then runs it. It's no different than the TWPrun script, or the previous versions of your author file where you added it yourself.


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> That's odd. These lines just check if tivoweb is present in /var/hack/tivowebplus and then runs it. It's no different than the TWPrun script, or the previous versions of your author file where you added it yourself.


I know...I have no clue what to make of it...chalk this up to the "Huh?" category...


----------



## rbautch

I fixed a few missing quotes in the crontab that were preventing Tivowebplus from restarting every night. (Thanks acii for catching them!) I also fixed a few other minor cron issues. If you've already run the script, replace the file called "root" located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ with the one attached. The download on the website has been updated, and contains a new readme with the details. Future plans for the script include (if anyone's interested):

- Caller ID
- Replacement of all 3 splash screens
- A few unmentionables not allowed to be discussed here.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> I fixed a few missing quotes in the crontab that were preventing Tivowebplus from restarting every night. (Thanks acii for catching them!) I also fixed a few other minor cron issues. If you've already run the script, replace the file called "root" located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ with the one attached. The download on the website has been updated, and contains a new readme with the details. Future plans for the script include (if anyone's interested):
> 
> - Caller ID
> - Replacement of all 3 splash screens
> - A few unmentionables not allowed to be discussed here.


You may want to leave the unmentionables till the last. Or put them somewhere else, that is not directly linked to from here. My suspicion is that if you just plunk them in, then any reference, or support of them will be cut off here. Which is not what those of us that dutifully follow these threads desire. Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

Just to let you know, when installing crond onto a system without /busybox, it moves it first, then discovers it exists, so renames it to crond.bak

Suggestion: change responses to "y" instead of yes (or accept both)... people are more likely to make mistakes when entering "yes"

All in all, nice job, keep up the good work (just don't post this on DDB, their opinions about automation are well known)


----------



## PortlandPaw

pdawg17 said:


> It added this to the author file:
> 
> # Starting the TivoWeb application:
> if test -f /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb
> then
> /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb &
> fi


That looks like hackman adding start commands to the .author file. That's done by clicking on the "gumdrop" button to the right of the app name. Please read the hackman documentation to understand how this all works!


----------



## rbautch

I'm looking for volunteers to help me test out a tcl script that will remove HMO/MRV keys from MFS to solve this problem. You need no special skills, just to have Tivowebplus installed. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9 said:


> Just to let you know, when installing crond onto a system without /busybox, it moves it first, then discovers it exists, so renames it to crond.bak
> 
> Suggestion: change responses to "y" instead of yes (or accept both)... people are more likely to make mistakes when entering "yes"
> 
> All in all, nice job, keep up the good work (just don't post this on DDB, their opinions about automation are well known)


 Good suggestions, BTUx9. I fixed the crond issue, and I'll use "y" instead of "yes" in the next version.


----------



## Sirwill

This sounds really cool, but does TWP and everything here work on a S1 tivo?


----------



## rbautch

I haven't tested it, but most of it should work fine as long as your Tivo already has an rc.sysinit.author file. I would skip the parts that load channel logos and replace your splash screen. I think the graphic format of the splash screen might be different for S1 Tivos. You could try it, and if it doesn't work, just restore the backup splash screen AlmostThere.png.bak to AlmostThere.png. You can probably do this over telnet, but at a worst case you'll have to pull your drive to do it. I'm curious if this works, let me know...


----------



## BTUx9

Sirwill said:


> This sounds really cool, but does TWP and everything here work on a S1 tivo?


I really doubt you want to use it on an S1... besides the issues of compatibility with logos and splash screen, crond won't run and TWP has had all its event code lobotomized.

Much better to stick with the main-stream TWP for S1, IMHO


----------



## rbautch

I incorporated a new tcl script into the main enhancements script that will search for and remove MRV/HMO expiration certificates from MFS. If you received your 6.2 image from a Tivo download and then hacked it using the Gunnyman guide, you most likely got theses certificates, which will stop MRV/HMO from working 180 days after the download occurred. If you've already run the enhancements script, then use the attached cert-remover.tcl script. FTP it your Tivo and run it with the command:


Code:


 tivosh cert-remover.tcl

If you plan to run the enhancements script, it will prompt you to run the cert-remover automatically. Thanks to willardcpa for identifying this issue here, and to acii for helping me test the script!

edit: If you're unsure if you have the certificates or not, the script will let you know. Or you could search for them using TWP.


----------



## Tumminator

Thanks again RBAUTCH great work!


----------



## pruffy

rbautch need your help, it seems no matter what i do i cant get hackman to install off of your automated script
here my hyperteminal log
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw / 
bash-2.02# cd /var 
bash-2.02# sh start.sh 

Loading channel logo slices... 

Backing up existing splash screen... 
Replacing splash screen... 
cp: /enhancements/new_splash_rcb.png: No such file or directory 
mv: new_splash_rcb.png: No such file or directory 

Installing new profile with aliases... 
Checking for existing profile...
Backing up existing profile to .profile.bak...
Installing new profile with aliases...

installing Tivowebplus (modified for 6.2/7.1) plus several awesome modules,
including Hackman, Channelprefs, Batch Play, Backup, and Manual Record
/var/hack exists, installing TWP there. Patience, please...
mv: /enhancements/TWP_archive.tgz: No such file or directory
tar: TWP_archive.tgz: No such file or directory
rm: TWP_archive.tgz: No such file or directory
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup
TRUST ME 

busybox detected...
Crond binary missing from /busybox, now installing...
mv: /enhancements/crond: No such file or directory
chmod: /busybox/crond: No such file or directory
Existing cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron, skipping cron install...


Installation Complete! Please reboot now..

please help
since i couldnt get twp working with your script im using twp 1.0 final it works but has no hackman included
thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

Does the script set permissions for "find" and "sendkey?" That's usually the most common reason for an installation failure.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks Paw, but it looks like a missing TWP archive is the culprit this time. The problem is that your running the wrong script. You have to run tweak.sh, not start.sh. The tweak.sh script untars the rbautch-files archive (where start.sh is), puts everyting in the right places, and launches start.sh. Do not untar the rbautch-files.tgz archive yourself. 

To fix this, just delete TWP 1.0, and any files you may have untarred. The only files you should be starting with are tweak.sh and rbautch-files.tgz. You may want to download version 2.0, which removes MRV/HMO expiration certificates from MFS.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> You may want to download version 2.0, which removes MRV/HMO expiration certificates from MFS.


where can I download version 2.0? thanks


----------



## rbautch

Same place you got the last version. The download was updated yesterday.


----------



## rbautch

Now updated with the latest channel logo slice. Has 50 more logos.


----------



## ttodd1

Just curious - which TWP modules did you include in your script?


----------



## rbautch

ttodd1 said:


> Just curious - which TWP modules did you include in your script?


Hackman, Channelprefs, Batch Play, Netconfig, Backup, and Manual Record. I'm also going to be adding SteveT's enhanced user interface shortly.


----------



## Fofer

Cool, rbautch! I look forward to installing it on my HDVR2 shortly. This is a hack upgrade weekend. 

Thanks for everything!


----------



## beejpowers

The crond module will make it so I can still order pay-per-view? With the phone line attached?
Has anyone verified this? I'd hate to have to pull the drive again... don't get me worng, the hack was relatively fast but my wife gets scarred when the tivo shell is on the kitchen counter.


----------



## BTUx9

serial cable + changing password = not having to pull drive in 90% of the cases, if done correctly.


----------



## rbautch

beej said:


> The crond module will make it so I can still order pay-per-view? With the phone line attached?
> Has anyone verified this? I'd hate to have to pull the drive again... don't get me worng, the hack was relatively fast but my wife gets scarred when the tivo shell is on the kitchen counter.


 The crond installation will make sure your unit never makes a regular call to Tivo, which would be bad. The ppv call is a seperate call to DirecTV, which is ok. I haven't tested this myself because I don't have a phone line. Why don't you try it out and report back? Just keep monitoring your system information screen to make sure the "Last Successful" and "Next Scheduled" calls keep getting updated.


----------



## BTUx9

FYI TWP 1.2 has been released (and most of the patches/changes were made by rbautch  )


----------



## bnm81002

yup I saw that, unfortunately the threads go by times that are posted otherwise I would have saw the thread on the bottom hence I Deleted my post, thanks


----------



## rbautch

I'm helping out on the future Tivowebplus 1.2.1 release also, which will finally integrate a few of the most useful modules.


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> The crond installation will make sure your unit never makes a regular call to Tivo, which would be bad. The ppv call is a seperate call to DirecTV, which is ok. I haven't tested this myself because I don't have a phone line. Why don't you try it out and report back? Just keep monitoring your system information screen to make sure the "Last Successful" and "Next Scheduled" calls keep getting updated.


OK.
I'll guinea pig this tonight.

When you go into settings->phone->connect to DVR Service... is that calling D* or Tivo. Since it says DVR service, I would think thats tivo... is there a way to force call D* ?

In regards to the "almost there" splash screen, where do you put a new one to install instead of yours (don't get me wrong, I like yours but I like to play )


----------



## rbautch

beej said:


> OK.
> I'll guinea pig this tonight.
> 
> When you go into settings->phone->connect to DVR Service... is that calling D* or Tivo. Since it says DVR service, I would think thats tivo... is there a way to force call D* ?
> 
> In regards to the "almost there" splash screen, where do you put a new one to install instead of yours (don't get me wrong, I like yours but I like to play )


 Connect to DVR Service is Tivo. Not sure how to force a call to DirecTV other than ordering a PPV. the splash screen is located in /tvbin/AlmostThere.png. Be sure to heed my warnings in post 21 before you try to replace it. I posted my source graphics on the download site to use as a base for new splash screens. Be sure to post your new splash screen here so we all can share!


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> Connect to DVR Service is Tivo. Not sure how to force a call to DirecTV other than ordering a PPV. the splash screen is located in /tvbin/AlmostThere.png. Be sure to heed my warnings in post 21 before you try to replace it. I posted my source graphics on the download site to use as a base for new splash screens. Be sure to post your new splash screen here so we all can share!


OK,
I have the script installed and am waiting to reboot. My wife is watching the news so it'll be a few. Maybe all night. But I'll let you know about the connect to DVR stuff since she bought a PPV 2 days ago without a phone line...


----------



## metrounit9

Quick question from a newb, what's the best way to install version 2.0? Uninstall previous version or install over previous (1.4 I think)?

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

Hmm. I've always thought with a hacked DTiVo the best way to order PPV's was over the internet or calling a CST at DTV (yet there's a surcharge for the latter, I think.) 

I leave my DTiVo's phone line unplugged.


----------



## beejpowers

Fofer said:


> Hmm. I've always thought with a hacked DTiVo the best way to order PPV's was over the internet or calling a CST at DTV (yet there's a surcharge for the latter, I think.)
> 
> I leave my DTiVo's phone line unplugged.


Totally true. But my wife forgot that I hacked the Tivo and told her that she shouldn't buy PPV on a whim...

What really gets me about PPV is that we have 875 DVDs... She could have found something to watch!

As for the hack and see what connects. I installed the script, no sweat. Now I am just waiting for the Tivo to call D*. I hope it will have by the time I get home. It hadn't when I went to bed last night.


----------



## rbautch

metrounit9 said:


> Quick question from a newb, what's the best way to install version 2.0? Uninstall previous version or install over previous (1.4 I think)?
> 
> Thanks


 Uninstall the old, then reinstall the new.


----------



## kramerboy

rbautch said:


> Now updated with the latest channel logo slice. Has 50 more logos.


Excellent. So, this is a more updated logo set than the logo-67.slice that is out there? If so, that is great news. I've been looking for an updated logo set for a while.


----------



## rbautch

kramerboy said:


> Excellent. So, this is a more updated logo set than the logo-67.slice that is out there? If so, that is great news. I've been looking for an updated logo set for a while.


 Yes, it's got 50 more than logo-67.slice.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I'm helping out on the future Tivowebplus 1.2.1 release also, which will finally integrate a few of the most useful modules.


do you mean version 1.2 that was posted by "davidlallen"? will you incorporate this new version into your enhanced script? thanks
PS-great script once again, also to your hard work as well


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> do you mean version 1.2 that was posted by "davidlallen"? will you incorporate this new version into your enhanced script? thanks
> PS-great script once again, also to your hard work as well


 David and I started with the TWP version in my script, we stripped out all the add-on modules, made a few tweaks for 7.1, and that became version 1.2. We are now going to add back in a few of the most useful modules (Hackman, Backup, and Channelprefs), which will be released as version 1.2.1 soon. The TWP version in my script will always be the most current release, but with a few of my favorite extra modules added.


----------



## Philly Bill

rbautch said:


> The TWP version in my script will always be the most current release, but with a few of my favorite extra modules added.


rbautch rocks. :up: I can't wait to try this. lol.


----------



## fredfillis

rbautch said:


> The TWP version in my script will always be the most current release, but with a few of my favorite extra modules added.


Excuse my ignorance, but if I re-run your script to get the new version of TWP (plus other tweaks you've mad recently) will the fact that TWP already exists cause any grief? Or do I need to run your uninstall script (from previous install) and then run the new version?


----------



## rbautch

Either run the uninstall script, or manually remove the existing TWP installation and manually add the new one that's inside rbautch-files.tgz.


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> Connect to DVR Service is Tivo. Not sure how to force a call to DirecTV other than ordering a PPV.


OK, I've had it running a few nights now with the phone line attached.
The system updates the call attempts but they all fail while negotiating.



> - Run fakecall every night at 3am.​
> - Reboot your Tivo once/week at 3am. This cleans things out for better performance if you have several hacks running. Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call indicator, so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot). This allows you to keep your phone line connected for PPV ordering or CallerID.​


So maybe I haven't hit that special night of the week to reboot.
I will try it manually and see if that updates the Connect Attempt...


----------



## fredfillis

beej said:


> So maybe I haven't hit that special night of the week to reboot.
> I will try it manually and see if that updates the Connect Attempt...


The "special night" is Monday at 3am.

Interestingly, on my DSR7000, any "soft" reboot either from this script (crond), from bash or from TWP generally results in getting stuck at the "welcome" screen. I have to remove / replace the power cord to get the unit to start correctly.


----------



## beejpowers

fredfillis said:


> The "special night" is Monday at 3am.
> 
> Interestingly, on my DSR7000, any "soft" reboot either from this script (crond), from bash or from TWP generally results in getting stuck at the "welcome" screen. I have to remove / replace the power cord to get the unit to start correctly.


OK. I finally did a "soft" reboot from D*Central and got no changes. It booted fine but I still have in my Sys Info screen:
"Lat Successful Call: June 12...
Next Scheduled: _today's date_​
Is something wrong?
Should I reinstall?
Should I wait until 3AM tonight or is that truly Monday @ 3am not Monday night/Tuesday morning?


----------



## rbautch

Probably something in cron not working right. First try to run fakecall.tcl manually from /busybox, and then reboot. Next, check out the logs in /var/spool/cron/cronlogs The scheduled reboot is actually Sunday night/Monday morning at 3am.


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> Probably something in cron not working right. First try to run fakecall.tcl manually from /busybox, and then reboot. Next, check out the logs in /var/spool/cron/cronlogs The scheduled reboot is actually Sunday night/Monday morning at 3am.


Will try tonight...
Anything in particular I should be looking for in cronlogs?

On a similar note/previously mentioned note: 
I installed the tweak script to my DVR80 last night, to see if things would act differently there. I ran the tweak.sh, rebooted, went to bed.
When I got up, the Tivo was hanging but not at welcome; it was at acquiring satellite data..........9% 
I just thought that it was wierd that it made it through the boot and then hung when it was handing data. I pulled the cord and started over, worked fine when I left.


----------



## rbautch

In the cronlogs, first check out the file called cron.test.out. The file should contain several lines that are created every 5 minutes (and subsequently get deleted every hour). This verifies that crond is reading your crontab properly. Next, open CRONLOG-MAIN and see if there are entries for the various tasks cron is supposed to do, like restarting TWP, rebooting, etc. I've attached my logs, so you can see what they should look like. 

I'm unsure what could have cause your hang on acquiring data. Perhaps one of your partitions is getting full. At the bash prompt, type "df" to see how much space is left on each partition (hda9 is /var in case you didn't know). I noticed my root partition is filling up, so I may start storing things in /var instead. By the way, when /var gets too full, Tivo just wipes it clean. That's one of the reasons I initially created this script - to restore things very quickly if /var gets hammered.


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> In the cronlogs, first check out the file called cron.test.out. The file should contain several lines that are created every 5 minutes (and subsequently get deleted every hour). This verifies that crond is reading your crontab properly. Next, open CRONLOG-MAIN and see if there are entries for the various tasks cron is supposed to do, like restarting TWP, rebooting, etc. I've attached my logs, so you can see what they should look like.
> 
> I'm unsure what could have cause your hang on acquiring data. Perhaps one of your partitions is getting full. At the bash prompt, type "df" to see how much space is left on each partition (hda9 is /var in case you didn't know). I noticed my root partition is filling up, so I may start storing things in /var instead. By the way, when /var gets too full, Tivo just wipes it clean. That's one of the reasons I initially created this script - to restore things very quickly if /var gets hammered.


First things first... 
I get this when I run fakecall



Code:


bash-2.02# fakecall.tcl
Error: FakeCall for Version 6.2-01-2-151 is not supported.
bash-2.02#

But my logs look identical to yours.
cron.test.out runs every 5 minutes
cornlog-main says start TWP started, stopped, fakecall made. 

this is my HDVR2. does anyone have this script working on their HDVR2? Did I screw it up somehow? I touched nothing! I swear... 

by the by...
this is what I get on my SDDVR80


Code:


bash-2.02# /busybox/fakecall.tcl
Error: FakeCall for Version 6.2-01-2-351 is not supported.
bash-2.02#

UPDATE!!!
Per the other forums uber AlphaWolf... I changed line 78 to read differently. I don't have his permission to post his code change so I don't want to step on any toes. But go there, search fakecall 6.2 and read the first post. it says specifically what the code does read, what it should read and what line it is on...
Anyways. I did that, reinserted it, dos2unixed it (just in case) and voila, it said it ran. We'll see :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rbautch

> UPDATE!!!
> Per the other forums uber AlphaWolf... I changed line 78 to read differently.


 Shame on Gunnyman for not including this in his instructions. I'm surprized anyone even got their Tivo working without successfully running fakecall, unless the superpatch takes care of it. Beej, make sure you reboot before you check the "last successful call" status.


----------



## BTUx9

rbautch said:


> Shame on Gunnyman for not including this in his instructions. I'm surprized anyone even got their Tivo working without successfully running fakecall. Beej, make sure you reboot before you check the "last successful call" status.


I hope that comment is facetious... His guide is for directivos and superpatch stops the nag messages, so fakecall is NOT needed (unless you intend to connect the phone line, in which case, you're on your own... why complicate things unnecessarily for the majority)


----------



## kramerboy

BTUx9 said:


> I hope that comment is facetious... His guide is for directivos and superpatch stops the nag messages, so fakecall is NOT needed (unless you intend to connect the phone line, in which case, you're on your own... why complicate things unnecessarily for the majority)


Also, the tivotools.tar that is available at the "other" place includes an updated (as of 08/04/2005) fakecall.tcl that works with both 6.2 and 7.1. So, anyone following the guide should be using an updated fakecall.


----------



## lancer123

I tried to download the script via the link but it appears down. Is there something wrong with the link?


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9 said:


> I hope that comment is facetious... His guide is for directivos and superpatch stops the nag messages, so fakecall is NOT needed (unless you intend to connect the phone line, in which case, you're on your own... why complicate things unnecessarily for the majority)


 Of course it was. Nags are only part of the equation, although certainly the most important. The other is resetting the "Last Successful" Service Connection in MFS, which only happens when you run fakecall and reboot regularly. Resetting last successful service connection is necessary if you ever plan to use a caller ID hack. It's true most people will never use caller ID, but perhaps more will when/if I encorporate it into my script. For the few who do decide to use caller ID thinking they're tivos are safe, the absence of a valid fakecall file could be disastrous.


----------



## rbautch

lancer123 said:


> I tried to download the script via the link but it appears down. Is there something wrong with the link?


My web host appears to be having some trouble. Here's the message I get:


> Engineers are working very hard to restore your site. Thank you for your patience.


 I'm sure they got their best people on it.


----------



## BTUx9

Because making fakecall effective requires regular reboots, have you looked into the option of changing the phone# instead (to an invalid #)? That seems a safer alternative, since it doesn't rely on a program being run consistently (and you don't have the issue of reboots possibly interrupting recordings).


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9 said:


> Because making fakecall effective requires regular reboots, have you looked into the option of changing the phone# instead (to an invalid #)? That seems a safer alternative, since it doesn't rely on a program being run consistently (and you don't have the issue of reboots possibly interrupting recordings).


 That's a good idea, and should work to prevent a disastrous call home. However, the Tivo will still pick up the phone and attempt to call during random times during the day, which would be annoying if you happen to be on the phone talking to Ed McMahon making arrangements to receive your $1 million grand prize. The chances of this happening to me are far greater than one of my recordings being interrupted at 3am on Sunday when my Tivo does it's regular reboot.


----------



## jjz

One option is to run phonereset- it prevents a successful call out. You can edit that script to prevent the tivo from "trying" to dial while you are on the phone as well. The perfect solution would be a version of fakecall which did not require a reboot.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> My web host appears to be having some trouble. Here's the message I get: I'm sure they got their best people on it.


I checked the site and it's working fine for me  
nice job once again rbautch :up: :up: :up:
PS-do you include the scripts from over there at DDB? I hope that you do, then it's easier to include the hacks from one place/source than from several places


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> Of course it was. Nags are only part of the equation, although certainly the most important. The other is resetting the "Last Successful" Service Connection in MFS, which only happens when you run fakecall and reboot regularly. Resetting last successful service connection is necessary if you ever plan to use a caller ID hack. It's true most people will never use caller ID, but perhaps more will when/if I encorporate it into my script. For the few who do decide to use caller ID thinking they're tivos are safe, the absence of a valid fakecall file could be disastrous.


I Thought about putting fakecall in there actually.
But once I do that, someone will complain that I don't explain how to get tserver,vserver et all working as well.

If my guide had started with IMAGING a new HD with 6.2 then hacking it, then yeah I would have done it because you can't get thru guided setup without a landline unless you have fakecall.
Once average joe user is to the point with wanting to get elseed working, I would hope they would put two and two together and realize they need SOME kind of mechanism to prevent their unit from dialing out.
Hey at LEAST I put the route stuff in.


----------



## Gunnyman

Hey Rbautch,
can you add some lines to check for /tivo-bin as well as /busybox?
some instructions out there have people put AW's tools in /tivo-bin while others use /busybox.


----------



## rbautch

Sure, I'll look into including that in the next version sometime this week. I don't think it's as trivial as is sounds though. I'll have to edit the crontab on the fly to point to the correct location depending on where crond is found. I suppose I could just move crond from /tivo-bin to /busybox if it's found there. Crond is a big file, so regardless, this will save space if nothing else.

I was interested to learn that fakecall is only required for the initial setup if you start with a 6.2 image rather than a download. Since I hacked all my tivos with images, I was confused here how people could get through the initial setup without fakecall. I'm assuming that the superpatch has nothing to do with getting through the initial setup.


----------



## Gunnyman

right.
Fakecall's purpose now is to get thru guided setup, and prevent call outs so people can keep a phone line hooked up for ELSEED or PPV ordering.
As a test, I have one of my units set up, with no phone line, and has only run fake call once (wehnm I set it up). Months later, still no nags.


----------



## mgmrick

All my tivo's are hacked now. The one thing missing is caller id. I want to hook up the phone line and add caller id. However I don't want tivo calling mother ship. Do I change the phone number setup, to tell my tivo to dial the area code so that the call won't go thru? Or run the updated fake call file? Would I need to run fake call just once?

Just a tad confused on the proper way to go

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

If you use the enhancement script, fackecall will be run every night and your tivo will be rebooted once per week. This will continually reset the "last successful" service connection, ensuring that your tivo will never see the need to call in. Before you hook up your phone line, confirm fackecall.tcl works by running it with "tivosh fakecall.tcl". If it doesn't, replace it with the version that's modified for 6.2. In the system information screen on your tivo, keep an eye on the Last Successful Service Connection to make sure the date is updated every Sunday night at 3:20am.


----------



## mgmrick

The enhancement script should have put the updated fakecall.tcl file in ? I thought that I had that installed properly. However when I telneted over and ran fakecall.tcl I get error message that fakecall.tcl is not supported in 6.2. I could just copy over the new fakecall.tcl and run it once, but if I don't have the enhancement script running right it will not run every sunday night. Running fakecall.tcl once would work unless I lost power then I would need to rerun it or my tivo's or my tivo's would call the mother ship ?

Wait the enhancement script must be right, as I have the new splash screen and cert's are removed. So what setup is not right as I have the old fakecall.tcl?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

mgmrick said:


> The enhancement script should have put the updated fakecall.tcl file in ? I thought that I had that installed properly. However when I telneted over and ran fakecall.tcl I get error message that fakecall.tcl is not supported in 6.2. I could just copy over the new fakecall.tcl and run it once, but if I don't have the enhancement script running right it will not run every sunday night. Running fakecall.tcl once would work unless I lost power then I would need to rerun it or my tivo's or my tivo's would call the mother ship ?
> 
> Wait the enhancement script must be right, as I have the new splash screen and cert's are removed. So what setup is not right as I have the old fakecall.tcl?
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


 The enhancement script does not install an updated fakecall.tcl file (for good reason), so you have to take care of that yourself. Copy over the new fakecall file, and everything should be good. Just to be sure, type "ps" at the bash prompt, and verify that /busybox/crond is one of the processes that are running. It should be near the end of the list. If it's not, then reboot, and it should be running. Check your system information screen tomorrow morning to see if the "last successful" call date was reset.


----------



## tsunami

Wow, I was in a panic cause I couldn't get my TiVO to call out for that first call for DVR service. Everything else was running ready to go, and then, I was directed to this script.
Kuddos, you should be very proud of a top notch product. You got a PayPal donation site setup yet?
Love everything about it.
Thanks so much.


----------



## mgmrick

Ok thanks Rbautch


----------



## tsunami

Quick question on the TivoWebPlus that installs with this script. 
Has anybody gotten to where they can get to it from outside of their network? Say at work.
I have spoken with Belkin (my router) tech support with no success. As a matter of fact, I cannot even get to my router's homepage from outside of my network. I use the IP address the modem is currently on but that doesn't work.


----------



## Gunnyman

you have to open up port 80 on your router, and hope your ISP isn't blocking it.
If your ISP DOES block port 80 you can tell TWP to use a different port and open THAT one up in your router.


----------



## rbautch

I prefer a more secure way to handle this, but you need to leave a PC running at home. I use Windows XP's remote access feature to access my home PC, and then use TWP from there. You need XP Professional to do this. If you don't have XP Pro, you can also use a free 3rd party secure remote access tool. I've tried several of these, and have found the best of the bunch to be logmein. Now, get back to work!


----------



## Gunnyman

oh I completely forgot about using something like Tight VNC to accomplish this
good call.


----------



## Fofer

I have the Orenosp SSL/HTTP proxy server installed on the junker PC I got for these sorts of lil projects.

The proxy was fairly easy to set up, and provides extra security for TiVoWeb while still allowing me to access it via a standard web browser:

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/83.html


----------



## Tumminator

Ok, what exactly is the deal with the fakecall.tcl file... I used Gunnys guide to *alter* my 6.2 Tivo, when I run the script it states that it is not supported in 6.2.... Do I need to replace/modify this file? I am running ncid for caller ID, so I have had a phone line plugged in for about a week and a half now. Please post or PM me with the instructions to correct this if it needs to be done. Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

the new fakecall (or mods to the old one) can be found at DDB


----------



## rbautch

It's now possible for me to post fakecall here. This one has been modified for 6.2 (courtesy of Alphawolf). Just replace the current one that's in /busybox. The next version of the script will install this automagically.


----------



## Gunnyman

and the script just gets better and better


----------



## Fofer

:up: 

Thanks, rbautch! Your script played a part in making my recent hacking experiences a total joy.





Oh yeah, Gunnyman too.


----------



## tsunami

How would one go in and change the default weekly restarts in the script. Mine powered off last night at midnight and missed a couple of shows. Sunday going into Monday. 
Would that have been from the script or something else?
I would like for it to restart at 2 or 3 AM.
Mike


----------



## BTUx9

tsunami said:


> How would one go in and change the default weekly restarts in the script. Mine powered off last night at midnight and missed a couple of shows. Sunday going into Monday.
> Would that have been from the script or something else?
> I would like for it to restart at 2 or 3 AM.
> Mike


the file is /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
if you edit it, most of the lines have "9" as the 2nd number... changing that to 10 would make the command run an hour later... you get the idea.


----------



## tsunami

Thanks BTU, by the way, love your town.
What is that 9 based on? Nine from GMT?
Mike


----------



## rbautch

Yes GMT. So 9 = 3am central standard time (here in Chicago). During daylight savings, it will reboot at 4am Central, or 5am Eastern. Check out the log located in /car/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN, and make sure the times are accurate. I assume New England is your actual location, right?


----------



## tsunami

Here is my confusion, at 2330 Eastern last night, my recording history shows that a show didn't record because "power was off". So I assumed it was that reboot.
But figuring out the time 9 here on the East coast would be 0130. So what do you think was going on there?
Could the clock have been off on the TiVO since it had only been up a few hours or something else?
I changed all the nines in the root (log below) via metapad to 11's and then ftp'd it back over. That OK? Then I guess tomorrow morning I will see the results.

Mon Aug 22 09:14:03 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Mon Aug 22 09:15:02 UTC 2005 TWP started
Mon Aug 22 09:18:02 UTC 2005 logs wiped
Mon Aug 22 09:20:02 UTC 2005 fakecall made
Mon Aug 22 09:22:03 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted
Mon Aug 22 09:22:03 UTC 2005 cronlog deleted


----------



## BTUx9

Actually, EDT is UTC-4, so the 9 SHOULD be 5 am on the east coast during DST (as rbautch said above). 

Check your tverr log for anything suspicious (random reboots are a possibility with 6.2 on some hardware). 

BTW, the 9 in my nick is not significant  
What part of NE are you in?


----------



## tsunami

New Boston, NH 15 miles due west of Manchester.
See anything that looks fishy (little Gloucester humor).

Aug 22 09:27:31 (none) ShmemdLoader[119]: Loading Resource pvr/lib/resources/PvrConstantsDocument.brf from FsId 21347
Aug 22 11:38:04 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[234]: BOGUS EVENT LENGTH: 1823696 SID:0xe0
Aug 22 21:50:04 (none) ShmemdLoader[119]: Loading Resource pvr/lib/resources/PvrConstantsDocument.brf from FsId 21347


----------



## BTUx9

None of those log events look like something to cause a reboot/hang.
It wouldn't be a clock issue, because dtivos pull the time from the satellite, IIRC.

It really is suspicious, because even if a reboot happened during that time, tivo usually just has a gap in the recording... for it not to have recorded at all (and say power was off) is more likely a hang... You may want to check the other logs (and check before the time) to see.


----------



## dcstager

My Tivo does not have the dos2unix program: "command not found" when I try to run it. Is there a separate source for this program?


----------



## tsunami

Hey guys, if I want to run fakecall.tcl on my TiVO manually I must use the command 
tivosh fakecall.tcl
is that addressed via the script or do I need to edit my rc.sysinit.author?


----------



## kramerboy

dcstager said:


> My Tivo does not have the dos2unix program: "command not found" when I try to run it. Is there a separate source for this program?


dos2unix is part of the tivotools package. If you have a busybox folder, it is probably located in there.


----------



## kramerboy

tsunami said:


> Hey guys, if I want to run fakecall.tcl on my TiVO manually I must use the command
> tivosh fakecall.tcl
> is that addressed via the script or do I need to edit my rc.sysinit.author?


edit your author file. that way it will automatically run when your TiVo reboots.


----------



## rbautch

Fakecall will also run every night as part of the cron installation (if you chose to install cron). Since I don't have to use the "tivosh" command to run fakecall, I didn't include that in the crontab line that runs fakecall. I have since fixed this, and will include it in the next version of the script. To fix it yourself, edit line 30 of the following file to add "tivosh" before fakecall.tcl:

/var/spool/cron/crontabs/root

Editing the author file will also work, but fakecall won't be run until late in the reboot process when the author file is called. Ideally you want it to run before the reboot. I'm not sure where it comes up in the boot cycle, so it may be fine, but you might want to edit your crontab (root) just to be sure.

The next script version coming later this week will have a few more useful goodies, so you may prefer to abondon the current installation and wait for the new one.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Fakecall will also run every night as part of the cron installation (if you chose to install cron). Since I don't have to use the "tivosh" command to run fakecall, I didn't include that in the crontab line that runs fakecall. I have since fixed this, and will include it in the next version of the script. To fix it yourself, edit line 30 of the following file to add "tivosh" before fakecall.tcl:
> 
> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
> 
> Editing the author file will also work, but fakecall won't be run until late in the reboot process when the author file is called. Ideally you want it to run before the reboot. I'm not sure where it comes up in the boot cycle, so it may be fine, but you might want to edit your crontab (root) just to be sure.
> 
> The next script version coming later this week will have a few more useful goodies, so you may prefer to abondon the current installation and wait for the new one.


Do you mean line 20? That is the one with fakecall referenced. My last line is 25.
Also, when you put that updated script out is it necessary to run the uninstall included with this one?


----------



## rbautch

I guess it depends on what version you have, but it's the line that starts like this:


Code:


20 9 * * * fakecall.tcl

You will need to run the uninstall script before installing the new version. I was going to make a patch script, but there's so many changes, it was getting too complicated for me to test properly. The uninstall script hasn't changed much since the first version, so running whichever one you have is fine.


----------



## tsunami

Can't wait, you da man.


----------



## Fofer

rbautch said:


> David and I started with the TWP version in my script, we stripped out all the add-on modules, made a few tweaks for 7.1, and that became version 1.2. We are now going to add back in a few of the most useful modules (Hackman, Backup, and Channelprefs), which will be released as version 1.2.1 soon. The TWP version in my script will always be the most current release, but with a few of my favorite extra modules added.


May I also suggest Reorder Season Passes as a great add-on module?

It's much easier and more elegant than TWP's built-in mechanism for reprioritizing SP's. It would be great if this were included, or better yet, used in place of the built in command.


----------



## dcstager

kramerboy said:


> dos2unix is part of the tivotools package. If you have a busybox folder, it is probably located in there.


Don't have it. Any other source you can point me towards?


----------



## tsunami

try to google tivotools.tar


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Fakecall will also run every night as part of the cron installation (if you chose to install cron). Since I don't have to use the "tivosh" command to run fakecall, I didn't include that in the crontab line that runs fakecall. I have since fixed this, and will include it in the next version of the script. To fix it yourself, edit line 30 of the following file to add "tivosh" before fakecall.tcl:
> 
> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
> 
> Editing the author file will also work, but fakecall won't be run until late in the reboot process when the author file is called. Ideally you want it to run before the reboot. I'm not sure where it comes up in the boot cycle, so it may be fine, but you might want to edit your crontab (root) just to be sure.
> 
> The next script version coming later this week will have a few more useful goodies, so you may prefer to abondon the current installation and wait for the new one.


Rbautch, I know that you said I could just wait for your next script, but I love messing with new things, and hopefully learning.
I edited my root to this yesterday

# Run fakecall every night at 3:20am est
20 11 * * * tivosh fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall made" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

But the System info still shows the only call was the one I manually ran. Granted that is good enough, because I don't have a phone line attached and the 6.2 hack got rid of the nag, but what else isn't running? And why isn't fakecall?


----------



## Fofer

tsunami said:


> But the System info still shows the only call was the one I manually ran. Granted that is good enough, because I don't have a phone line attached and the 6.2 hack got rid of the nag, but what else isn't running? And why isn't fakecall?


Now you've got me curious. If the 6.2 hack got rid of the nag, and you don't have a phone line attached, why bother with fakecall at all? (or am I missing something?)


----------



## rbautch

dcstager said:


> Don't have it. Any other source you can point me towards?


Technically, you shouldn't need it for the script unless you didn't transfer the files using "binary" mode in your FTP client. Even if you did, you can manually detete the dos line endings in the script, which looks like ^M^M. If you still want dos2unix, search on DDB for a thread entitled "All-In-One S2 utilities collection"


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> Rbautch, I know that you said I could just wait for your next script, but I love messing with new things, and hopefully learning.
> I edited my root to this yesterday
> 
> # Run fakecall every night at 3:20am est
> 20 11 * * * tivosh fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall made" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
> 
> But the System info still shows the only call was the one I manually ran. Granted that is good enough, because I don't have a phone line attached and the 6.2 hack got rid of the nag, but what else isn't running? And why isn't fakecall?


If perhaps /busybox is not in your PATH, try running it with


Code:


20 11 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall made" >>

If you really want to get nuts, try this


Code:


 */2 * * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall made" >>

..which will run fakecall every 2 minutes, allowing you to test it easier. Note that you have to reboot to get the system information screen to update with a "succeeded". Let me know what you find.


----------



## rbautch

Fofer said:


> Now you've got me curious. If the 6.2 hack got rid of the nag, and you don't have a phone line attached, why bother with fakecall at all? (or am I missing something?)


Almost true. Fakecall not needed if your phoneline is disconnected, unless you really like to see the last call attempt status reset to "succeeded". The only other use for fakecall is when you upgrade to 6.2 with an image, you need it to fake an initial call to get DVR functions working.


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> Almost true. Fakecall not needed if your phoneline is disconnected, unless you really like to see the last call attempt status reset to "succeeded". The only other use for fakecall is when you upgrade to 6.2 with an image, you need it to fake an initial call to get DVR functions working.


Also, so you can get PPV on a whim...
You can order through the remote again.
BTW, mine works... I said many moons ago that I would guinea-pig this. I had fakecall issues initially, but... I got chraged by D* for the PPV, my phone line is connected, my Status updates to "suceeded" and Tivo hasn't tried to kill my hacks. I am a HAPPY camper 

Gunny and rbautch are my heroes!


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch,
will you post a notice when you make your next release of the tweak script?
Or should we just keep checking the original post? And will you post changes made in that version?
Thanks fo all the good work.


----------



## rbautch

I will post a notice and highlight the changes. Beej, is fakecall running from cron successfully for you?


----------



## Gunnyman

Russ,
This script of your is incredible. I'm ready to assist with that project we spoke about last month.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> If perhaps /busybox is not in your PATH, try running it with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 20 11 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall made" >>
> 
> If you really want to get nuts, try this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> */2 * * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall made" >>
> 
> ..which will run fakecall every 2 minutes, allowing you to test it easier. Note that you have to reboot to get the system information screen to update with a "succeeded". Let me know what you find.


Busybox is in the path in my rc.sysinit.author file.
I added 
*/2 * * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl 
to my line 20 and rebooted. No go, still no indication of a call since the manual running of tivosh fakecall.tcl
Does the drive need to be in RW mode, not when I add the new root, but all the time for it to work?
Also, the way I am editing the root file is to copy it over to the PC, open it with Metapad, save it, then copy it over the top. I don't delete the old root, rename, etc.
Is that the correct method.
Once again, I only needed it run once, which it did, but, stuff like this helps me to "think" like a TiVO and gives me so much more knowledge. So, I enjoy it and appreciate your hand holding.
Mike


----------



## rbautch

Is fakecall the only line of cron that's not working? Take a look at the log in /var/spool/cron/crologs/CRONLOG-MAIN to make sure cron is running other tasks properly. Actually, this log is only an idication that crond is reading that particular line of your crontab, not that the actual command succeeded. Also, you said you modified root and then rebooted. That would restart cron and get it to read the new root, but then you'd have to reboot again for the fakecall to take effect. After modifying root, you really don't need to reboot, just type "ps" and look for the process number associated with crond. Stop crond from running by typing "kill ###", where ### is the process number. Then restart crond with /busybox/crond

No need for RW, and your edit process sounds ok.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Russ,
> This script of your is incredible. I'm ready to assist with that project we spoke about last month.


Awesome. I'll finish testing my lastest version, and maybe we can get started next week.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Is fakecall the only line of cron that's not working? Take a look at the log in /var/spool/cron/crologs/CRONLOG-MAIN to make sure cron is running other tasks properly. Actually, this log is only an idication that crond is reading that particular line of your crontab, not that the actual command succeeded. Also, you said you modified root and then rebooted. That would restart cron and get it to read the new root, but then you'd have to reboot again for the fakecall to take effect. After modifying root, you really don't need to reboot, just type "ps" and look for the process number associated with crond. Stop crond from running by typing "kill ###", where ### is the process number. Then restart crond with /busybox/crond
> 
> No need for RW, and your edit process sounds ok.


This is my log
Tue Aug 23 10:14:02 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Tue Aug 23 11:15:02 UTC 2005 TWP started
Tue Aug 23 11:20:02 UTC 2005 fakecall made
Wed Aug 24 11:14:02 UTC 2005 TWP stopped
Wed Aug 24 11:15:02 UTC 2005 TWP started
Wed Aug 24 11:20:03 UTC 2005 fakecall made

TWP does start everytime so that is good.

I killed process 354 (crond) then went to /busybox and started it. Still no fakecall even though I set it up for every two minutes as per your line.
This is frustrating.


----------



## rbautch

Try another reboot now. If no luck, try this:


Code:


*/2 * * * * cd /busybox; tivosh fakecall.tcl

Then kill crond, verify that it was killed with ps, start it again, verify that it restarted, then reboot again.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Try another reboot now. If no luck, try this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> */2 * * * * cd /busybox; tivosh fakecall.tcl
> 
> Then kill crond, verify that it was killed with ps, start it again, verify that it restarted, then reboot again.


Nothing is working for this. Did the above, no change. Plus it isn't showing up in the main log which even if it isn't running you would think it would. However it does show up as having run last night (even though it didn't) when all those other things run

Mike


----------



## rbautch

Pehaps the cron installation got messed up somehow. Maybe best to start fresh. Try using the uninstall script, then reinstall. Then edit the root file to run fakecall every 2 minutes using vi instead of FTPing to your PC. Just want to eliminate a few variables as possible.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Pehaps the cron installation got messed up somehow. Maybe best to start fresh. Try using the uninstall script, then reinstall. Then edit the root file to run fakecall every 2 minutes using vi instead of FTPing to your PC. Just want to eliminate a few variables as possible.


I would be happy to try that,however, I haven't mentioned it, but this is repeating itself on both of my DTiVO units.
Of course I did edit the root file the same so that could have messed up both. 
You think it is worth uninstalling and editing with VI (which I abhor).
Mike


----------



## rbautch

VI isn't so bad once you learn a few commands. Print out a list from Google and you're good to go. For minor edits, I find this easier that transfering the file to my PC for editing. I did a little testing, and cron runs fakecall fine on all all my tivos. The only commands that work are "tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl" or just "fakecall.tcl". Using "tivosh" without the path will fail. If you want to test it further, I've attached a version of fakecall that I've modified so it takes relatively long time (30 seconds) to run. This will give you enough time to confirm cron is running it using ps.

One last thing to check....could cron be calling up an old version of fakecall that was never deleted?


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> Beej, is fakecall running from cron successfully for you?


I assume it is running from crond because the logs say it ran it and the date is updating. I will check again after Sunday nights reboot. 
I may get a chance to force a reboot tomorrow night...


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> VI isn't so bad once you learn a few commands. Print out a list from Google and you're good to go. For minor edits, I find this easier that transfering the file to my PC for editing. I did a little testing, and cron runs fakecall fine on all all my tivos. The only commands that work are "tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl" or just "fakecall.tcl". Using "tivosh" without the path will fail. If you want to test it further, I've attached a version of fakecall that I've modified so it takes relatively long time (30 seconds) to run. This will give you enough time to confirm cron is running it using ps.
> 
> One last thing to check....could cron be calling up an old version of fakecall that was never deleted?


I ran your longfakecall manually and it shows up in three PID's. 
Running crond it does not show up.
I have made sure that it is the only version on the TiVO

Mike


----------



## tsunami

OK, everything is working fine now. Woke up to a successful call.
I ran uninstall. I posted last night that it wouldn't run right (but don't see that post this morning), hitting Y gave unknown command message. So I edited the uninstall, by copying the uninstall commands and pasted them to ELSE so that worked fine.
Edited root with VI and it is working.
Now I need to try it on the other unit.
Thanks for your guidance.
Mike


----------



## beejpowers

Gunnyman said:


> Russ,
> This script of your is incredible. I'm ready to assist with that project we spoke about last month.


Hmmmm... you 2 working together?
It will be _glorious_

Will it?


----------



## rbautch

Shhhhhhh.... It's a surprise.


----------



## rbautch

Please do not ask questions or even mention my scripts on DDB. I like to think that I've given decent support for any script issues here on TCF. Thanks...


----------



## Human123

You have!!!
Thanks for the efforts...


----------



## rbautch

I gave the enhancement scripts a major overhaul over the past few weeks. The most significant addition is the option to make automatic weekly backups of your season passes and wishlists. If youve ever had to re-enter them from scratch, youll appreciate the usefulness of this feature. Heres a quick list of new features. See the original post for details.

1. Makes a one-time instant backup of season passes and wishlists.

2. Appends your crontab to make a weekly backup of your season passes and wishlists.

3. Installs a slightly improved almost there splash screen. Also allows you to manually install any of these other splash screens.

4. Replaces fakecall.tcl with a modified version that works with 6.2.

5. Adds or removes Showcases and Yellow Stars.

6. Updates the profile to easily edit the crontab.

7. Removes HMO/MRV expiration certificates that could otherwise stop HMO/MRV from working a few months from now (added in version 2.1).

If you installed a previous version of the enhancement script, run the uninstall script first, and then the new version 2.2 script. The uninstall.sh script that comes with version 2.2 will remove any previous version. I removed the interactive features for those who had CRLF issues with other uninstall scripts.


----------



## mgmrick

Thanks Rbautch and any others that have worked on this with you

Rick


----------



## dcstager

I got the script to run, but noticed that there was a "file not found" error when the script tried to change the "Almost There" screen. I still have my old "Almost There" screen. Any ideas what I did wrong?


----------



## rbautch

Not sure what happened, but you can manually copy the /enhancements/new_splash_rcb.png to /tvbin, and then rename it to AlmostThere.png. The error may have been caused when it tried to back up your old splash screen, not when it installed the new one. You might try to FTP the current AlmostThere.png file to your PC and see if the new one is already there.


----------



## tsunami

Using puttytel and installing the script I got all sorts of errors, so I ran it from telnet using your Win XP SP2 tips. 
Installed fine, you might need to add a note that with XP2 it is best to run from telenet with the existing instructions.
Thanks for all your work and support.


----------



## Fofer

Just updated my two HDVR2's without much issue. Added back my TWP tweaks and updated my rc.sysinit.author file and now I'm back in business.

Thanks for the great script, rbautch!


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> Using puttytel and installing the script I got all sorts of errors, so I ran it from telnet using your Win XP SP2 tips.
> Installed fine, you might need to add a note that with XP2 it is best to run from telenet with the existing instructions.
> Thanks for all your work and support.


Does puttytel have any settings for CR/LF? In AbsoluteTelnet, it's under VT Settings, and I have to select the option that "Enter" sends the "CR" not "CR/LF". The issue is how various telnet clients interpret the "enter" or "return" at the end of each line. We want carriage return, not carriage return/line feed.

edit: I found a puttytel changelog on google that said the following: Pressing Return in a Telnet session now sends Telnet NL instead of Telnet CR (in raw data, that's CR-LF not CR-NUL; ^J continues to send just LF). Unix telnetds should not notice any difference; others might suddenly start working. Patch due to Robert de Bath.

This appears to be the problem. See if there's a setting to change it back to CR.


----------



## tsunami

Might be a good idea to just recommend all XP SP2 users to just go with the telnet instructions. It would make it easier for all (including you answering questions).
Mike


----------



## bengalfreak

I have a question rbautch. I followed the Dellanave guide to upgrading to 6.2 via slices on one of my DTivos. This guide has you place tivotools.tar utilities in a directory called /tivo-bin instead of /busybox. Would that screw up the installation of your script?


----------



## rbautch

No that's fine, but the script will create a busybox directory for you and copy a new crond binary in there, which takes up extra space. To save space, just delete crond from the /tivo-bin directory. Gunnyman suggested I modify the script to look for this particular configuration, and I'll do that for the next release.


----------



## bengalfreak

Great, thanks.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch, 

after installing your script, everything appears to be working swimmingly except for the channel logos. Before, I had a couple of logos in my Now Playing list. Now I have no logos whatsoever in either the NP list or the guide banner. Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

Try manually loading the logo slice files by first extracting two files from the rbautch-files.tgz archive...dbload30.tcl and LG-standard-v193.slice. FTP them to your Tivo, and load the slice file with:

tivosh dbload30.tcl LG*

You should get an error message that looks like:


Code:


28 Aug 21:17:48 ntpdate[22583]: no server suitable for synchronization found
    while executing
"exec /bin/ntpdate -bu 127.0.0.1"
    (file "dbload30.tcl" line 34)

...which can safely be ignored.


----------



## Human123

I just installed your script on one of my Tivos' and it went flawlessly. Very nice job. As the above poster indicated I also only have a few logos. Will is take time for them to come in or should they be there right away?

I had a question on TWP. I understand that the script auto installs and starts it. My question is that in the past when I manually start it, one of the lines says that it is making the root read/write. Does yours do this? I know it installs in var so it shouldn't need to make the root read/write and I understand there are dangers by leaving your root read/write when it does not need to be.
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

After a reboot, the logos should be there right away. 

When my script lauches, it mounts the root file system as read-write. It only installs TWP, but does not start it (well, not directly anyway). Instead, it appends your author file with a line that calls a newly created short script called TWPrun.sh, which actually starts TWP when you reboot. When my script finishes, it mounts your directory read-only again, so it's safe to reboot. I think the line you see is Hackman mounting read-write so it can create some config files. Remember, you can use your new profile aliases to switch between read-only and read-write, just by typing "ro" or "rw" from bash.


----------



## Human123

Thanks,
I am going to try your slice suggestion above to get the logos, but wanted to know where I should ftp the two files? To the enhancements directory? Or /hacks where tweaks.sh resides? 
The reason for the question is I want to stay as close as possible to your original script so the uninstall would still get everything.
Thanks


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Try manually loading the logo slice files by first extracting two files from the rbautch-files.tgz archive...dbload30.tcl and LG-standard-v193.slice. FTP them to your Tivo, and load the slice file with:
> 
> tivosh dbload30.tcl LG*
> 
> You should get an error message that looks like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 28 Aug 21:17:48 ntpdate[22583]: no server suitable for synchronization found
> while executing
> "exec /bin/ntpdate -bu 127.0.0.1"
> (file "dbload30.tcl" line 34)
> 
> ...which can safely be ignored.


I did as you said and got exactly the error shown above. But even after a reboot, I still have no logos whatsoever.

Edit: Actually, there was one small difference in the error I got. After ntpdate, the number in the brackets is 861 instead of 22583.


----------



## rbautch

The only other think I can think of is to try the old logo slice (logo-67.slice). If you still have an old rbautch-files.tgz you can get it from there, or else download it from DDB. One more obvious thing, but I have to ask....logos don't show up next to folders in NP, you have to open the folders to see the actual listing.


----------



## Human123

Doh!!!

I can't believe everything was in a folder...

Thanks again


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> The only other think I can think of is to try the old logo slice (logo-67.slice). If you still have an old rbautch-files.tgz you can get it from there, or else download it from DDB. One more obvious thing, but I have to ask....logos don't show up next to folders in NP, you have to open the folders to see the actual listing.


Geez, what a freakin' idiot I am. I was checking the Now Playing list and the guide. Everything in NP was in a folder and of course the logos show up on the info screen, not the guide. I apologize profusely for wasting your time. I thought I knew alot about the workings of my TiVo. Guess not. Thanks again Rbautch. I'll just sit over here and keep my mouth shut for a while.


----------



## rbautch

No problem. My own stupidity has occasionally caused a drive pull or a complete Tivo meltdown.


----------



## marklyn

I have recently purchased the PTVnet CD for my HDVR2 system with the TivoWebPlus PTVupgrade - v1.1-pre2 with mods.

Am I safe in upgrading or is it not worth upgrading to this version?

One more question... if I do upgrade do I need to edit the file that has my local network settings first so that I can 'talk' to my HDVR2 after the files are upgraded and run?


----------



## regicat

First, a big THANKS to rbautch! For Marklyn: I did the same thing. Right after I used pvtnet (which made USB2/telnet/ftp very easy) rbautch came out with his brilliant script. Here is what you need to do:

1. If you did not install ptvnet, then install it but do not install tivoweb when asked. Make sure to NOT allow ptvnet to change phone setting. In other words, only use it for USB2/telnet/ftp.

If you already installed ptvnet with tivoweb then do these steps:

2. Telnet into tivo and make sure FLAG_SWAP PHONE is ON. You do this by typing "FLAG_SWAP PHONE" and looking at the results. Each time you enter it it will swap ON/OFF. If it's OFF then cron will be started twice from rc_sysinit_author. 

3. Make SURE FLAG_SWAP TIVOWEB is OFF. Otherwise, the PRE2 will start BEFORE the new one (which is newer and has more modules).

You can see the flags in /init/ptv_flags.

After that follow the install for tweak.sh, that's it. It worked everytime for me on 2 HDVR2s. BTW, if you upgrade tweak.sh make sure you uninstall before ftping the new files. The uninstall moves the old files from /enhancements to /. I did that after I ftp'd the new tweak files and they were overlaid with the old ones. 

If you have more than 1 tivo you can then add the mrv patch which was the reason I did all this in the first place. Before ftping I edited out the 2 extra patches (30 second skip, etc). That was my preference.

Once ptvnet gets your networking working there is nothing to do, these patches do not affect network settings.


----------



## rbautch

Marklyn, I'm having trouble understanding what you're trying to accomplish. Have you already hacked your Tivo to accesss to it over your network, or is that what you're trying to accomplish now? Or are you just trying to add Tivowebplus to an already hacked Tivo?


----------



## rbautch

Now I get it (I think). Thanks regicat. I gather the ptv disk is a pre-hacked image with TWP already installed. If you run my script, I would suggest deleting the old Tivowebplus installation to save on space, and manually editing your rc.sysinit.author file to remove any reference to calling it up. I don't know where PTV puts the TWP installation, but after running my script, you can find it by typing "find tivoweb" at bash. If they put it in var, and var gets too full, your Tivo will wipe the var directory and destroy any hacks you have stored there, including the Tivowebplus installation installed by the script.


----------



## marklyn

What I think I'm doing is 'upgrading' what I already have (hacked). I guess I'm assuming that the tivowebplus version I use (v1.1-pre2 with mods) is not as current as your version. I am particularly interested in the season passes backup module that is in your version and that's one of the reasons why I am interested in 'upgrading' what I already have.

I just wanted to be sure that since I already have a hacked 6.2 version on my HDVR2 that I didn't need to de-install what I have in favor of putting your version on.

Forgive me for not using the correct terms. I'm new at this and I'm reading as much as I can but it still escapes me in understanding the differences between tivoweb, tivowebplus and apparantly different flavors of these programs. It sounds to me like your current version of software is very similar to what I have except there appears to be more features there than what I have now.

thanks


----------



## regicat

rbautch, thanks so much for you effort and this great script! As you see from my post above:

"if you upgrade tweak.sh make sure you uninstall before ftping the new files. The uninstall moves the old files from /enhancements to /. I did that after I ftp'd the new tweak files and they were overlaid with the old ones."

Just an idea: to make things more idiot-proof, the uninstall script could issue a message if it is about to overlay a file in /. It would have saved some time trying to figure out why nothing happened after the upgrade to 2.2. Yes it it my fault but thought you should know... I installed the pre 2.2 and upgraded to 2.2 and both worked flawlessly for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## regicat

Marklyn, the rbautch script has not only more modules but many fixes. I had trouble with the pre2 from ptvnet. As for where ptvnet puts tivoweb, it goes to /pvtupgrade. Yes, I forgot to mention I deleted the tivowebplus and tivowebplus-pre2 directories from there. As for stopping tivowebpre2 from starting, as long as the flags are set as I mentioned above there is no problem.


----------



## marklyn

regicat, since you've already done this, hope you can answer a few questions.

1) Sound like I just need to delete the ptvupgrade folder and then follow rbautch's install script?
2) are there any screen shots available (i searched and didn't find any).
3) How long have you had this version running, do you feel it's stable and worth the effort (I'm guessing yes).
4) I have another HDVR2 coming in a few days. I assume if I want to run this script I'd put a new 6.2 image on the drive I'm going to use and then run rbautch's install script.

I guess I'm sligtly apprehensive in removing that folder and running the new install script. Doesn't the functionality to 'connect' (ftp/telnet) to my HDVR2 exist in that folder, so if I delete it, won't I be removing the ability to talk to my HDVR2?

Sorry for the dumb questions. Hope I can repay someone else one day with any knowledge gained here.


----------



## rbautch

regicat said:


> Just an idea: to make things more idiot-proof, the uninstall script could issue a message if it is about to overlay a file in /.


 Great idea. My original intention was to move the rbautch-files archive back to the root directory before /enhancements got deleted by the uninstall script. Since I keep my tweak.sh script in root, this allows me to uninstall and reinstall the script over and over. I see now that perhaps this is not the best arrangement for casual users.


----------



## rbautch

marklyn said:


> 1) Sound like I just need to delete the ptvupgrade folder and then follow rbautch's install script?
> 2) are there any screen shots available (i searched and didn't find any).
> 3) How long have you had this version running, do you feel it's stable and worth the effort (I'm guessing yes).
> 4) I have another HDVR2 coming in a few days. I assume if I want to run this script I'd put a new 6.2 image on the drive I'm going to use and then run rbautch's install script.
> 
> I guess I'm sligtly apprehensive in removing that folder and running the new install script. Doesn't the functionality to 'connect' (ftp/telnet) to my HDVR2 exist in that folder, so if I delete it, won't I be removing the ability to talk to my HDVR2?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions. Hope I can repay someone else one day with any knowledge gained here.


 I assume the ptvupgrade folder contains other things, so just delete a subfolder in there called "tivowebplus". Also see if you can find the line in your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file that launches this old version of tivowebplus, and delete it. Then run the tweak script. The tweak script makes no changes to your network setup, so that will stay in tact no matter what script options you choose. The tivowebplus archive installed by the script is very stable.


----------



## marklyn

Should I delete all of these lines listed?
#start tivowebplus or tivowebplus pre 2

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TIVOWEB_ON ]; then
mkdir -p /var/hack
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TIVOWEB-PRE2_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus-pre2/tivoweb
else
/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/tivoweb
fi
sleep 30
fi

Also, what about the tivowebplus-pre2 folder, should I delete that too?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Yes, delete them all, and the pre2 folder. This code looks like it copies two versions of tivowebplus to your Tivo, and then starts the one you select via flags.


----------



## Fofer

I'm learning so much more about the intricacies and fun of TiVo hacking, thanks to rbautch's script. I've read so much and tinkered away, his script has been a real help and has removed lots of the anxiety. Thanks again, rbautch! (and Gunnyman too  )

This may have been covered before but I couldn't find it... I am curious to know the rationale behind launching TWP via the TWPrun.sh script (which in turn runs the "/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb console &" command.) Why not just run it directly? I'm sure there's a smart reason behind it. No difference to me, really, as everything works great for the most part, but I did notice that HackMan seems to think TWP isn't launching as a result of my startup lines in rc.sysinit.author, when in fact it is. It just doesn't recognize TWPrun.sh as a valid way of launching it.

So any background on this will be enlightening.


----------



## Fofer

rbautch said:


> Great idea. My original intention was to move the rbautch-files archive back to the root directory before /enhancements got deleted by the uninstall script. Since I keep my tweak.sh script in root, this allows me to uninstall and reinstall the script over and over. I see now that perhaps this is not the best arrangement for casual users.


After we run the script (or uninstall and upgrade) and everything's running well, can we remove the tweak.sh, tweak-uninstall.sh, and rbautch-files.tgz files? Or are we supposed to leave them?


----------



## marklyn

OK, got that, I'll delete all of those lines and install your script...
couple of more questions...
when I delete the folders and go to install your script, do I answer yes/no to the 'do you have tivo web plus installed?'

I also assume that I say 'yes' to wanting to install it since that question means to install your script, correct?

Finally, do I need to restart once the script installs to start your TWP script?

thanks


----------



## rbautch

Answer no you don't have it, and yes you want to install it. Reboot when done. If you started the script and prematurely exited, you need to run the uninstall script before you try again.


----------



## marklyn

I just noticed in the script that it looks for the flag: FLAG_SWAP TIVONET ON & FLAG_SWAP TIVONET-PRE2 ON

I'm guessing that I don't need to remove those flags from the ptv_flags folder, probably doesn't matter since they're not being referenced by me deleting that part of the script, right?


----------



## rbautch

Tivonet is an ethernet interface for Series 1 Tivos. I'm not sure what the script (in the author file?) is doing, but likely you don't need the flags. If you're deleting the corresponding lines in the author file, then you're right it doesn't matter.


----------



## marklyn

I followed the instructions as best as I can see to the letter and the install appears to have gone well. I then issued the restart command and now my tivo is stuck at a 'dell' screen... I can still telnet to the HDVR2 but can't ftp or browse to it...

Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

What's the dell screen? Without a serial cable it's tough to troubleshoot a boot problem. Try rebooting again.


----------



## marklyn

Now I'm nervous. There is a 'intel inside' logo combined with Dell splash screen, almost like an ad... No idea where it came from...


I will restart from bash again, if that doesn't work, should I unplug and plug back in?


----------



## Gunnyman

was your tivo HD hacked with a DELL PC? and was the Tivo drive the onbly drive hooked up in the machine when you hacked it?


----------



## rbautch

Never heard of getting a Dell splash screen. The fact that you can Telnet is equally wierd. Please post the contents of your author file. You might try to put back some of the stuff you deleted. If worst comes to worst, you'll have to pull the drive and hack it from an image.


----------



## marklyn

No, this was a brand new tivo drive which had a new 6.2 image put on it from PTVupgrade.com and then I added the PTVnet cd which gave me the networking options... 

I followed the instructions posted a page earlier in this thread to upgrade to Tivowebplus 1.2.1 and followed them to the letter.

The last thing I did at a bash prompt was issue a restart and when I walked to the next room to look at the tv screen there was a "intel inside" logo up with a dell web address and some other stuff. Can't explain it. I issued another restart with no change.

Then I finally unplugged it. Now my tivo is back up and I can watch tv but I can't ftp, telnet or browse to it anymore.

I'm screwed, ain't I...


----------



## Fofer

An "intel inside" logo? That can't be from the TiVo software, unless someone hacked in a replacement splash image?

I'm thinking your TiVo crashed and was just frozen on a Dell commercial. Maybe?


----------



## marklyn

that sounds reasonable actually.


----------



## rbautch

This happened to me a few times when I was trying to come up with replacement splash screens. Tivo is very picky about the exact pixel density and size of replacement images. All the more reason you should hack it from scratch, and then run the script.


----------



## mgmrick

Rbautch,

Just uninstalled your previous script and installed your newest one. Four tivos not one problem, thanks

Rick


----------



## salvatore

First, many many thanks for this great piece of work. Nicely done, to be sure.

Bullet time:
* Philips DirecTivo DSR704 
* Hacked with 6.2
* Western Digital 160gb HDD
* Ver 2.2 of tweak.zip from http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak.html

It appears as though the only issues I have is with the crontab file executing on schedule. I had crond previously installed in /tivo-bin, as well as had an existing root crontab in /var/spool/cron/crontab/. Your start.sh script has


Code:


if [ -d /var/spool/cron ]; then
		echo "Existing cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron, skipping cron install..."
		sleep 3

, so the new crontab file was skipped altogether. Ive copied it to /var/spool/cron/crontab/root and verified crond is running, but the every five minute-write to /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out file isnt being updated as expected.

Here's the root crontab file in its entirety:


Code:


###############################################################################
# crontab by rbautch for enhanced logging, better overall performance,        #
# and elimination of TWP problems in 6.2 with "recording history", season     #
# pass editing and other random problems that are fixed by restarting TWP     # 
#              version 2.5 August 26, 2005                                    #
###############################################################################

# Sample below creates a test file and updates it with current time and date
# every 5 minutes -- use this for troubleshooting.
# m h dom mon dow	command
*/5 * * * *	date >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out

# stop Tivowebplus every night at 3:14am cst
14 9 * * * wget -O /dev/null "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Start Tivowebplus every night at 3:15am cst
# TWPrun.sh created on the fly by enhancement script
15 9 * * * /enhancements/TWPrun.sh; echo "`date` TWP started">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Tarball the logs before deleting them, every Sunday night at 3:16am cst
16 9 * * 1 tar -czvf /LOG_ARCHIVE.$(date +\%m\%d_\%H:\%M).tgz /var/log/*

# Delete the LOG_ARCHIVE files every three months
18 9 * 1-12/3 * rm /LOG_ARCHIVE*; echo "`date` LOG_ARCHIVE deleted">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Wipe the logs every Sunday night at 3:18am cst
18 9 * * 1 wipelogs; echo "`date` logs wiped" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Run fakecall every night at 3:20am cst
20 9 * * * tivosh fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall made" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Delete the crond log files every 6 months
22 9 * 1-12/6 * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/*; echo "`date` cron logs wiped">> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Delete cron.test.out every night at 3:24am cst
22 9 * * * rm /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out; echo "`date` cron.test.out deleted" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

# Reboot every Sunday night at 3:25am cst
# Cleans things out for better performance if you have several hacks running
# Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call indicator,
# so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot).
# This allows you to keep your phone line connected for PPV ordering.  
25 9 * * 1 reboot; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

Notice the first executed line has */5 in the minute column instead of just five. I altered that line in my file to read


Code:


5 * * * *	date >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/cron.test.out

 but still get nothing in the cron.test.out file.

Thoughts?
My apologies if this has been discussed before; my searching didnt yield anything material.


----------



## rbautch

*/5 is correct. I believe just "5" will run a task at 6:05, 7:05, 8:05, etc. In addition to copying crond and crontab, the script sets up some user definitions that allow cron to run properly. You have two options at this point: First option is to delete all your crontabs and crond binaries, run the uninstall script, and then re-rerun the script again. Second option is to manually create user definitions. Search for instructions by Alphawolf on DDB to do this. I also wrote a standalone script to do this automatically, and posted here on TCF somewhere. The crontab that I used with the script is old, so backup and restore your new one if you go this route.


----------



## rbautch

mgmrick said:


> Rbautch,
> 
> Just uninstalled your previous script and installed your newest one. Four tivos not one problem, thanks
> 
> Rick


Awesome! Please note that when you run the uninstall script, it copies the rbautch-files.tgz archive back to the root directory, so you can install/uninstall the script over and over. If you copy the new script and archive to your root directory before uninstalling, the new file archive will get overwritten by the old one during the uninstall....not good. So, the moral of the story is: uninstall first, then copy the new script over. I'll fix this next time around.


----------



## salvatore

rbautch said:


> */5 is correct. I believe just "5" will run a task at 6:05, 7:05, 8:05, etc. In addition to copying crond and crontab, the script sets up some user definitions that allow cron to run properly. You have two options at this point: First option is to delete all your crontabs and crond binaries, run the uninstall script, and then re-rerun the script again. Second option is to manually create user definitions. Search for instructions by Alphawolf on DDB to do this. I also wrote a standalone script to do this automatically, and posted here on TCF somewhere. The crontab that I used with the script is old, so backup and restore your new one if you go this route.


Thanks for the good detail; I'll attempt an uninstall/reinstall this evening and report my results.


----------



## salvatore

salvatore said:


> Thanks for the good detail; I'll attempt an uninstall/reinstall this evening and report my results.


Potentially dumb question: should one reboot after running the uninstall script? Reading through it's syntax reveals a reboot isnt strictly necessary, save for the restore of the splash screen, but rater safe than pulling the drive.


----------



## rbautch

You are correct. Reboot is not necessary after uninstall, except it would bring back the old splash screen and .profile. Since you'll be putting those things back when you reinstall, a reboot is not necessary.


----------



## regicat

marklyn, if you exactly followed my instructions on the previous page this would all work fine. You did not have to mess with the author file, although deleting the lines makes it "cleaner". It sound like the author file is messed up. It could be as simple as using the right editor or trying dos2unix. That would be the first place I look. But since you no longer have telnet you will need a serial cable or pull the drive and boot to ptvnet cd and run dos2unix.


----------



## salvatore

Success!

The first install didnt execute properly due to this issue. Im using Putty to telnet directly to the Tivo and it sends two carriage returns instead on one with each single press of the 'Enter' key. When I use Putty to SSH to my linux box and then telnet from there, there's only one CR sent each time.

When I was telnetting to the Tivo itself the script would accept my first 'y' response and receive a CR for the second, chosing the else path on the if statement. Using SSH first and telnetting from one of my linux machines worked as expected.

The only issue I ran into relates to the .profile entry for the 'root' command. It sets the alias to 'vi /etc/spool/cron/crontabs/root' instead of 'vi /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root. Manually edited the alias, logged out and back in, and all is well again.

Thanks for your help; this script is an awesome piece of work.


----------



## rbautch

salvatore said:


> Success!
> 
> The first install didnt execute properly due to this issue. Im using Putty to telnet directly to the Tivo and it sends two carriage returns instead on one with each single press of the 'Enter' key. When I use Putty to SSH to my linux box and then telnet from there, there's only one CR sent each time.
> 
> When I was telnetting to the Tivo itself the script would accept my first 'y' response and receive a CR for the second, chosing the else path on the if statement. Using SSH first and telnetting from one of my linux machines worked as expected.
> 
> The only issue I ran into relates to the .profile entry for the 'root' command. It sets the alias to 'vi /etc/spool/cron/crontabs/root' instead of 'vi /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root. Manually edited the alias, logged out and back in, and all is well again.
> 
> Thanks for your help; this script is an awesome piece of work.


 I wish I could fix that CR/LF issue, but it looks like it has to be handled on the user's side. Sorry about the profile. I'll fix that right up.


----------



## marklyn

a BIG thanks to rbautch for providing me with extensive assistance during this process.
My confusion was with a upgrade to an existing image with PTVnet installalled. The initial install script (rbatuch's) appeared to work ok but then I lost connectivity with my HDVR2... turns out that my rc.sysinit.author file had control M's throughout it and, even though I manually cleaned that file, I ended up putting a new 6.2 image on, installing PTVnet (without tivowebplus) and then installing rbautch's 1.2.1 script from there.

All in all I finally got it working but it was never the install script, it was more my lack of experience and understanding in unix and the script files. I'm certainly no expert but I definitly know a ton more than I did 24 hours ago and hopefully I can pass the help on to someone else one day when help was given to me.


----------



## fredfillis

rbautch, thanks again for the awesome job you've done with this script. I have a question though.

Why would you put tivowebplus into /var/hack ? 

I've only had my unit up for a month and have already tivo has reconstructed /var once. Backing up the entire /var via FTP is not a very practical solution I have found although I probably only really need /var/hack and /var/mfs_ftp. My FTP client chokes badly on some of the mfs_ftp files.

Anyway, just interested if there is a reason for installing into var.


----------



## rbautch

I'm not an expert on where to store hacks. I believe the best way is to create a special partition for hacks, but I've never tried that, and it's well beyond the capabilities of the script. Barring that option, I'd appreciate some advice if anyone knows for sure where the best place to store hacks is. What I do know is that when /var gets full, /var gets wiped. When I type "df" at bash, it shows that I have much more room in /var than in root, so I put TWP in /var/hack. Even after I install TWP, I still have plenty of room in /var. I suppose I could delete the backup tivoapp that superpatch creates, then I'd free up more space in root.


----------



## BTUx9

the issue is seldom space in root... because of how it's designed, the tivo will happily run even if you use up ALL the extra space there.

Tivo designed the box to be an appliance... they didn't want any of the running software to be corrupted, so they left root readonly. They were using ext2, a non-journaled filesystem, so rather than trying to have linux FIX any errors in var, they just clobbered and rebuilt if var had any serious errors.

So, if you keep important stuff in var, there's always a chance of it being wiped (unless you change the startup scripts... non-trivial)
If you keep root read-write, then you run the risk of serious corruption (even though it's fairly unlikely because the things that are being changed aren't crucial to the tivo's functioning) or, more likely, space disappearing. Running e2fsck regularly on root is suggested, if it's rw.

re: special partition for hacks... it works, and works well, but has 2 problems. 
1) carving out the space initially... especially difficult if you don't create a bunch of extra space for it in the swap partition when you mfsrestore
2) won't be backed up with mfsbackup


----------



## rbautch

Very interesting, thanks. I have always found this a difficult subject to search on.


----------



## bnm81002

that's great information guys but where should the "hacks" be stored at then, no one really answered this, thanks


----------



## BTUx9

1) in /var -- could be wiped out, can't get too full
2) in / -- might cause corruption, not as easy to xfer when upgrading
3) in another partition -- very easy to xfer after upgrade but you need to steal space from somewhere to create the partition (usually a very large swap), won't be backed up with mfstools

3 places, advantages and disadvantages to each... it's a decision you have to make for yourself


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> 1) in /var -- could be wiped out, can't get too full
> 2) in / -- might cause corruption, not as easy to xfer when upgrading
> 3) in another partition -- very easy to xfer after upgrade but you need to steal space from somewhere to create the partition (usually a very large swap), won't be backed up with mfstools
> 
> 3 places, advantages and disadvantages to each... it's a decision you have to make for yourself


hmmm, sounds to me that a new thread with a "poll" about this should be started


----------



## Human123

My opinion is this is a balancing act also. What might be a nice future add-on to Rbautchs script, would be a auto backup of the important parts of /var much as he does the log archive.


----------



## BTUx9

problem is space... if you put it in var, you may trigger a cleanup on next boot


----------



## Human123

Aren't there hacks that need the R/W...Hackman for instance.
Maybe hacks that need R/W on /var and the rest is folders on the root???


----------



## fredfillis

Based on my own experience and reading on the other forum I tried to tar the var and then transfer to the PC for safekeeping. Appeared to create a corrupt file. So then I did this number.



Code:


cd /var
tar czf var_hack.tar.gz hack
tar czf var_mfs_ftp.tar.gz mfs_ftp

Then FTP'd both to my PC and then deleted them from /var

AFAIK, there is nothing else in var that I need to be worried about (or is there???). tnlited is in /sbin and tivoftpd is in /busybox. So if I lose my /var I should still have ftp and telnet and I can just untar the two files and be good to go (fingers crossed).



Code:


cd /var
tar zxvf var_hack.tar.gz
tar zxvf var_mfs_ftp.tar.gz


----------



## mgmrick

I keep losing Rbautch's script on 1 of 4 tivos. The 1 tivo is showing Tivowebplus project -v1.1-pre2 while my other tivos show Tivowebplus project -v1.2.1. . When I reboot the messed up tivo the new splash screen is there but the old version of tivowebplus. The tweak files (tweak.sh and the uninstall file) are no longer on the hard drive. This hard drive was built using instant cake and then call in to upgrade to 6.2. If that has any thing to do with it. I have looked all over that hard drive and can not find the tweak.sh file.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## BTUx9

sounds like you have another version of TWP installed that's getting run before the version from rbautch's script. 
There's a good chance it's a tpm, so look in dir /etc/tpm for an uninstall script and run it if it's there.


----------



## mgmrick

I can not find dir /etc/tpm. I did find dir /etc and dir /tpm and no uninstall in either dir. Tivo just rebooted and all is right again, for now. 

The right version of tivowebplus is running and the fake call is running right. I was also getting error on fake call (no dial tone).

Any other places to look for another version?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## BTUx9

check everything that's in your author file.
You may want to check "ps aux" to see if another copy is running (ones running from different directories)


----------



## mgmrick

Checked my author file looks right. Is there a command to find a file in linux? Be easier than searching thru all them dirs

Thanks
Rick


----------



## john1980

mgmrick said:


> Is there a command to find a file in linux? Be easier than searching thru all them dirs.


This is typically done with the 'locate' command, but the TiVo does not have this so you will have to make do with 'find', assuming that you have one installed (I have attached one if you are missing it).

Then just use: find / -name _searchstring_\* , this will search the complete system for all files starting with "searchstring".


----------



## Hurricane350

rbautch, Thank you. I have thanked you on other threads but not the main thread.(Go figure) Anyways, your script worked flawlessly and the only thing I noticed was that it mentions an update of the profile to include a command "root" which would bring you to the the vi editor of this file except it does not work for me. Well, I went into "root" and edited it so doesnt reboot weekly. I am usually up at 3am and I would rather just reboot it manually. Maybe it could be an option for us 2nd shift workers?


----------



## rbautch

john1980 said:


> This is typically done with the 'locate' command, but the TiVo does not have this so you will have to make do with 'find', assuming that you have one installed (I have attached one if you are missing it).
> 
> Then just use: find / -name _searchstring_\* , this will search the complete system for all files starting with "searchstring".


 Thanks John. There's also an alias in the .profile that comes with the script that allows you to just type "find _filename_".


----------



## rbautch

Hurricane350 said:


> rbautch, Thank you. I have thanked you on other threads but not the main thread.(Go figure) Anyways, your script worked flawlessly and the only thing I noticed was that it mentions an update of the profile to include a command "root" which would bring you to the the vi editor of this file except it does not work for me. Well, I went into "root" and edited it so doesnt reboot weekly. I am usually up at 3am and I would rather just reboot it manually. Maybe it could be an option for us 2nd shift workers?


I messed up the alias for "root", and used the wrong path. I'll fix it next time around. In the meantime, you can edit the .profile yourself to use the correct path, which is /etc/spool/cron/crontabs/root.


----------



## tsunami

I have three files in my root directory, fairly big, 400K.
One is called LOG_ARCHIVE.0905_07_16.tgz. I assume that is a log from Sept 5th. What is it, and are they safe to delete?
Mike


----------



## rbautch

That's a backup of your logs for the week. Cron deletes those backups every few months but feel free to delete them manually. You can also edit your crontab to not make those backups at all. Maybe I'll make that optional on future versions. The first backup is always the largest, because it's archiving several weeks worth of logs. After that, the archives are only one weeks worth, which is about 100-200kb.


----------



## salvatore

rbautch said:


> I messed up the alias for "root", and used the wrong path. I'll fix it next time around. In the meantime, you can edit the .profile yourself to use the correct path, which is /etc/spool/cron/crontabs/root.


Actually, its /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root, not /etc.


----------



## rbautch

See....messed it up again!


----------



## skaeight

Is the weekly reboot smart enough to not restart during a recording?


----------



## rbautch

Not that smart. But it does reboot at 3am, when I'm usually not recording.


----------



## vertigo235

Why don't you add safereboot.tcl to the package. 

I changed mine to safe reboot.


----------



## rbautch

Great idea. Never heard of it before.


----------



## Dirac

Great work, rbautch and gunnyman. I have installed most of these hacks separately before, but I still learned a lot by going through this script, and it ends up in a cleaner, more predictable install than me finally getting around to setting things up one thing at a time.

Originally I had set up ro and rw as executable scripts instead of aliases, so I learned how to do that properly now. Now trying to figure out how to incorporate a safereboot (as soon as my TiVo stops recording)!


----------



## Dirac

Ok, wait a minute. Is there any reason TWP would start on one of my TiVos, and not on the other? On the one that doesn't start at startup, I can still start it by executing /enhancements/TWPrun.sh (just like my author file should be doing). The only difference between the two TiVos that I know of, is the one that works is on a wired network, and the one that doesn't is wireless. This should not be a factor as I can still ftp and telnet to the one that doesn't work.

For a while, I also had crontabs being ignored on one TiVo (the one that TWP worked on). That seems to be fixed after manually entering user definitions (twice) and restarting (twice). Argh!  I guess I'll try TiVo #3 and see if I have the same problems... maybe I can start ruling things out.


----------



## BTUx9

One issue that could be involved: if the network isn't up when telnet or ftp are run, they are ok.
If the network isn't up when TWP loads, it throws an error and aborts.


----------



## Dirac

Well, this would do it, because every time I restart, I have to unplug and replug the USB wireless adapter (Linksys WUSB11 v. 2.6) or the network won't start. This happened in 4.0.1 as well, I believe. Is this a known issue?


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch,
any update yet on the "NEW PTVnet CD" with your scripts added into that CD? PTVupgrade mentioned something but never gave any new updates yet? thanks


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> rbautch,
> any update yet on the "NEW PTVnet CD" with your scripts added into that CD? PTVupgrade mentioned something but never gave any new updates yet? thanks


Lou was kind enough to send me all his scripts to see if I can make any adjustments to my scripts so they can peacefully coexist. There will not be a new PTVnet CD with my scripts added. At least not for now.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Lou was kind enough to send me all his scripts to see if I can make any adjustments to my scripts so they can peacefully coexist. There will not be a new PTVnet CD with my scripts added. At least not for now.


ok so how would the scripts be coexisted if there will not be a new CD made available? well in my case I have the PTVnet CD(6.2 version) that I haven't installed yet, so how would I go about installing your scripts w/o any problems that I've seen from those that have the net CD as well that have tried installing your scripts? should I just enter "NO" when asked if I want to install TivoWebPlus? then install your scripts after I've finished with net CD and the drive is in the DTivo unit working properly? thanks


----------



## rbautch

That should work for now. After the next version of my script comes out, you can uninstall the old one, and put the new one on. Maybe sometime next week.


----------



## Human123

I am having problems with my fakecall with your script. on Mondays when I look at my phone call screen I see that the last attempt failed with "no dialtone" 
Before your script I ran it manually and if I rebooted it would say that the call was successful. The other parts of the script are working great. 
My fakecall.tcl is in busybox which is in the path on my .author. The script created a fakecall.bak and a new fakecall.tcl. Here is a paste of one of my .author

#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
# start telnet
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
# start ftp
tivoftpd
# enable serial bash
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
# add two static routes so the tivo doesn't phone home (stops breakage)
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

What should I look for? I can run it manually and reboot and it works. It is like it is not running before the reboot.
Thanks in advance


----------



## rbautch

There's a series of posts for troubleshooting cron/fakecall, starting here. Let me know what worked.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bnm81002 said:


> ok so how would the scripts be coexisted if there will not be a new CD made available? well in my case I have the PTVnet CD(6.2 version) that I haven't installed yet, so how would I go about installing your scripts w/o any problems that I've seen from those that have the net CD as well that have tried installing your scripts? should I just enter "NO" when asked if I want to install TivoWebPlus? then install your scripts after I've finished with net CD and the drive is in the DTivo unit working properly? thanks


I think the point is that rbautch is looking at updating his scripts so that existing PTVnet CD customers can go head and use his stuff, as-documented without compensating or having to know about any workarounds.

Moving forward, I will look at whatever adjustments are necessary, or recommended to make the PTVnet stuff more compatible with what other people are doing. The important thing that rbautch is mentioning (and that I appreciate greatly) is that any updates to his free scripts might positively affect folks who have already purchased and downloaded the existing version of PTVnet. Again, any recommendations are appreciated.

Thx


----------



## Dirac

I had to put the absolute path for fakecall in cron, even though /busybox is in my PATH. I discovered this when attempting to run "tivosh fakecall.tcl" from the bash prompt. The problem is, I guess since tivosh is in one of the directories in PATH, tivosh will fire up and attempt to find fakecall in the current working directory (since no path is given).

The same thing would happen when you try to run "vi rc.sysinit.author" and since vi is in a directory in the PATH, it starts, but then looks for rc.sysinit.author in the current directory even if /etc/rc.d were in your PATH. (Not that it would be -- just an example.)

On another note, I've been trying to get that safereboot.tcl working, but it is TOO safe. It is supposed to reboot when there is just a suggested recording taking place, but it is only rebooting when NOTHING is recording.


----------



## bnm81002

tivoupgrade said:


> I think the point is that rbautch is looking at updating his scripts so that existing PTVnet CD customers can go head and use his stuff, as-documented without compensating or having to know about any workarounds.
> 
> Moving forward, I will look at whatever adjustments are necessary, or recommended to make the PTVnet stuff more compatible with what other people are doing. The important thing that rbautch is mentioning (and that I appreciate greatly) is that any updates to his free scripts might positively affect folks who have already purchased and downloaded the existing version of PTVnet. Again, any recommendations are appreciated.
> 
> Thx


oh ok thanks for the clarification, it's from his end of updating the scripts not from PTV's end, now that makes more sense than before, hopefully there won't be any problems like those people that installed the PTVnet CD then his scripts,
so basically just install the PTVnet CD and when I get to the question of installing "TivoWebPlus" I should enter "NO" after I'm finished with the Net installation, enter his scripts? should I answer "YES" or "NO" for a phone line to be connected? thanks again


----------



## salvatore

Potentially dumb question: does fakecall.tcl take care of what TiVo reports as the 'Last Service Connection'? In System Information I have recent dates listed for both the last attempted and last successful, but the last status reads 'Failed. No dial tone."

The cron log file has the successful fakecall made lines in them, and running tivosh fakecall.tcl from the prompt produces a successful output. Are these the expected behaviors? As long as the last successful date is current I shouldnt call-home get nags, right?


----------



## Fofer

salvatore said:


> Potentially dumb question: does fakecall.tcl take care of what TiVo reports as the 'Last Service Connection'? In System Information I have recent dates listed for both the last attempted and last successful, but the last status reads 'Failed. No dial tone."


Same here. Good question.


----------



## rbautch

salvatore said:


> Potentially dumb question: does fakecall.tcl take care of what TiVo reports as the 'Last Service Connection'? In System Information I have recent dates listed for both the last attempted and last successful, but the last status reads 'Failed. No dial tone."
> 
> The cron log file has the successful fakecall made lines in them, and running tivosh fakecall.tcl from the prompt produces a successful output. Are these the expected behaviors? As long as the last successful date is current I shouldnt call-home get nags, right?


Fakecall does update the last service connection, but only after a reboot. You can test this by manually running fakecall and rebooting. The key parameter is the "next scheduled call", which should constantly be updated so your Tivo never thinks it needs to make a call. This should be confirmed before you think about connecting a phone line. Don't worry about nags. The superpatch makes sure no nags will ever pop up, regardless of the "last successful" status.


----------



## salvatore

rbautch said:


> The key parameter is the "next scheduled call", which should constantly be updated so your Tivo never thinks it needs to make a call. This should be confirmed before you think about connecting a phone line.


In what circumstance would I want/need to connect the phone line to a hacked Series 2 DTivo?


----------



## tsunami

salvatore said:


> In what circumstance would I want/need to connect the phone line to a hacked Series 2 DTivo?


Some people have Caller ID hacks I believe, and you can order PPV without using the web site, although I think if you don't make calls in it turns of PPV.


----------



## fredfillis

I see a lot of conflicting stuff about phone lines.

I have 2 x directv DSR7000 with hacked 6.2. I allowed both these boxes to make a single call to DTV to activate the "DVR service". Both have since been disconnected from the phone line although the network cables remain connected. I have code in my rc.sysinit.author that prevents a call over the network.



Code:


route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

This is my experience.

I'm running fakecall and get no nags.

I pay for and receive Directv Cricket Ticket with no problem.

I have ordered PPV (with the remote, I might add) with no problem.

I will be getting NHL Center Ice when the hockey season starts and I have had no problems in the past.

The one thing I can deduce from all the different stuff I have read is that YMMV


----------



## kramerboy

fredfillis said:


> I have ordered PPV (with the remote, I might add) with no problem.


You probably didn't get billed for those PPV if you phone line was not hooked up. The receiver will let you order PPV with the remote for a while, but once the Access Card fills up, then no more until the unit makes a successful call back to Directv. Notice I said a call back to Directv, not TiVo. They are two completely different calls.


----------



## rbautch

More info on leaving a phone line connected here and here.


----------



## fredfillis

> rbautch - More info on leaving a phone line connected here and here.


These links mirror what my experience has been.



> Kramerboy - You probably didn't get billed for those PPV if you phone line was not hooked up.


I don't do PPV regularly but I did one a week or two back. It is not showing on my statement nor on "recent activity" per Directv. Seems to be a true statement, no probablies about it.

Given that, is there a way to make the call to Directv over the network? Old info says not possible but what is the current state of the art?


----------



## salvatore

Interesting.

Are there success stories with caller ID hacks for Series 2 DirecTiVos?


----------



## Fofer

salvatore said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Are there success stories with caller ID hacks for Series 2 DirecTiVos?


I've got it going, but not with direct Caller ID, rather a YAC server (my PC) and a YAC client running on the TiVo.


----------



## BTUx9

fredfillis said:


> Given that, is there a way to make the call to Directv over the network? Old info says not possible but what is the current state of the art?


When your tivo calls home (to TiVo) it actually uses access numbers of an ISP, so ALL calls really go through the internet... that's how it's set up.

AFAIK, DirecTV doesn't use the net at all for their boxes... it's just not how they are set up, so I don't really think it's possible for DTivos to use a network connection to make that call.


----------



## rbautch

Here is another caller ID application working successful on S2 Tivos.


----------



## salvatore

Thanks.

I'll work with these examples this evening and report my findings.


----------



## rbautch

I'm in the process of incorporated NCID caller ID into the enhancement script. Since I don't have a phoneline, I can only test portions of installation. Please PM me if you are interested in helping me test this feature.


----------



## Fofer

salvatore said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Are there success stories with caller ID hacks for Series 2 DirecTiVos?


Here's a helpful page:
http://www.xybyre.net/tivo/


----------



## jasch

I found two problems with the latest version of your script.

First, the profile that is installed: root has the wrong path. It tries to read the file from /usr/spool, where /var/spool is the correct path.

Fakecall would not work from me, even tough cron was running, and busybox is my path. I fixed this by adjusting the path also on the root file like this: tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

It would a good idea, in order to debug this, that you do the 

echo "`date` fakecall made" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

from within the fakecall script, that way you not the script actually was executed. The way it was working for me, cron did tivosh fakecall.tcl (and failed) and then the echo, which confused me into believing that fakecall actually was executed succesfully.

Other than some minor tweaks to the scripts (files not found when runnint the script a second time, some directories not created, etc) everythins is working great.

Great job! This script has reduce the number of steps I have to do to hack my tivo from about 10 to 4...


----------



## Dirac

Those issues have been mentioned previously in the thread... but I missed that too when I ran his script, so good catch.  I noticed the "file not found" error when I tried "tivosh fakecall.tcl" from the bash prompt. I like the idea about logging in the script itself; I think I'll incorporate that in my setup. Thanks for the idea.

Anyone have any success with the safereboot? The way the script ran on my TiVo, it was TOO safe (wouldn't reboot during suggestions).


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> I found two problems with the latest version of your script.


Great suggestions, thanks jasch. Timing is good too. I'm just finishing a beta of the next version of the script. One of the things I incorporated is safereboot. I increased the reboot frequency to twice/week just in case something is trying to record on the first attempt. I'm wondering if this is an appropriate freqency, or if perhaps I should make safereboot optional for people who are keeping a phone line connected and don't want to take a chance on reboot not happening.

Fakecall is a tcl script, not a bash script, so the code you suggested won't work. I'll do some checking about how to do it in tcl.



jasch said:


> Other than some minor tweaks to the scripts (files not found when runnint the script a second time, some directories not created, etc) everythins is working great.


In order to save on space, I wrote the script to delete certain files after they're used, which prevents you from running the script multiple times. However, the uninstall script very neatly (and smartly) deletes everything that was installed by the script, and moves the files archive to the root directory. Using uninstall, you can run the script over and over again without any issue.


----------



## salvatore

salvatore said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll work with these examples this evening and report my findings.


Successfully installed NCID and out2osd last evening. I reconnected the phone line and now see white text on a black background announcing the name and number of the caller ID information.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> .... or if perhaps I should make safereboot optional for people who are keeping a phone line connected and don't want to take a chance on reboot not happening.....


I vote for that option, I'd much rather risk missing a 3am recording than I would losing my hacks.
The one way I just have to worry about making sure that the 3am once a week recording isn't set up. The other way I have to "baby-sit" the phone call info logs to make that the last phone call is reported as "succeeded".
Thanks for all of the work on your part.


----------



## rbautch

You're welcome. I will indeed make this an optional feature.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch,
just a heads up, over at "DDB" there's a new *superpatch-67 all* that supports 6.1 and 7.2 tivoapps, also new *USB2 backport drivers* that now supports the Linksys USB200M(version 2)adapters, in case you wanted to include it into your scripts here


----------



## mgmrick

Does this mean the R10's are hackable?

EDIT] - It's the future , and 6.1 (R10) tivoapps are supported in the '1.1' release.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## BTUx9

Not that there's a software hack available publicly, no


----------



## kramerboy

mgmrick said:


> Does this mean the R10's are hackable?
> 
> EDIT] - It's the future , and 6.1 (R10) tivoapps are supported in the '1.1' release.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


I'm thinking that a hardware modification would still be in order before that patch can be applied. And I don't believe that this hardware mod something that the novice hacker could do on their own.


----------



## jasch

mgmrick said:


> Does this mean the R10's are hackable?


I've had my R10 hacked for months now (after a prom upgrade). It works great. Actually I modded at the same time a night-light S2 (TCD5400) using the same prom code.

(I had the work done by somebody with lots of soldering experience, as the procedure is a little tricky for a novice obviously)


----------



## mgmrick

I don't own a R10 so I don't know. So after prom update, you I assume can apply all the hacks just as you would with all the other D*tivos. I just thought that meant something when they say "It's the future R10 supported."

Thanks
Rick


----------



## jasch

mgmrick said:


> I don't own a R10 so I don't know. So after prom update, you I assume can apply all the hacks just as you would with all the other D*tivos. I just thought that meant something when they say "It's the future R10 supported."


What he meant is the v1.1 of the Superpatch supports 6.1 and 7.2 units. About the future I guess it means that all sold DTivo units are not R10 (and thus 6.1)


----------



## rbautch

> just a heads up, over at "DDB" there's a new superpatch-67 all that supports 6.1 and 7.2 tivoapps, also new USB2 backport drivers that now supports the Linksys USB200M(version 2)adapters, in case you wanted to include it into your scripts here


 Thanks. I've been wanting to include the backported drivers for awhile, but out of respect for Jamie and ADH, I wanted to wait until I had their permission to use them. Now that I have it, I'll include them in the next version.


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> I've had my R10 hacked for months now (after a prom upgrade). It works great. Actually I modded at the same time a night-light S2 (TCD5400) using the same prom code.
> 
> (I had the work done by somebody with lots of soldering experience, as the procedure is a little tricky for a novice obviously)


Jasch, who did your prom socketing? Was it a friend, or someone who will do it for anybody for a fee?


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> Jasch, who did your prom socketing? Was it a friend, or someone who will do it for anybody for a fee?


It was a friend who does engineering work. But I've heard of people that has taken the tivo to repair shops to get the work done. Altough it's not cheap. I've heard quotes from $50-$100 (plus the cost of the prom kit, which is around $30-$40).

That's an expensive price tag just to be able to hack your tivo. But seeing that the alternative is to buy a probably used TiVo... it's the only way to go.

I guess it all depends on how much you want to hack it. I myself did it to MRV between my TiVo and SA units, as well as having Tivoweb, vserver (I have a MAC, so I have no TiVotoGo) and softpadding.


----------



## ksv666

Hi,

Does this tweak work with TiVo Series 1 boxes? I tried to install it, but got and error that said tar was not found when it tried to execute. Not sure why that happened since tar was used when I upgraded my box with tivoweb and tivoftpd using Jenkins. now it is saying it is not found. Very strange. I'd reall like to install this tweak as I think I just had the memory leak problem with tivoweb. Not sure, but would like to get it installed none the less.

Does anyone have any insight as to why this is happening? Any quidance and suggestions are welcome. Workarounds welcome too! I have full access to the web with my box and can get a reliable telnet session on the box.

Thanks,

-Kirk


----------



## jasch

Most of the scripts (about 95%) will only work on a S2. In fact, most of the script was designed to work for a 6.2 DTivo (altough if you have S2, most of the hacks can be applied too to your unit)


----------



## ksv666

thanks for the heads up. Anyone have any other suggestions as to how to have the same kind of tweaks but with a series 1?

thanks....


----------



## beejpowers

rbautch said:


> Thanks. I've been wanting to include the backported drivers for awhile, but out of respect for Jamie and ADH, I wanted to wait until I had their permission to use them. Now that I have it, I'll include them in the next version.


sorry, are there actually a newer version of the USB2 drivers or do you just have permission to use the originals now?
or is it secret option 3: there are new drivers AND you have permission to use them?


----------



## jsouthavalon05

beej said:


> sorry, are there actually a newer version of the USB2 drivers or do you just have permission to use the originals now?
> or is it secret option 3: there are new drivers AND you have permission to use them?


That's not what he means...
Someone ask if he (*rbautch*) can put those driver to his upcoming scripts, he need a permission to do that. You and I or anyone else don't need that permission as long as you just download and use them (no modify, no distribution anything)


----------



## beejpowers

ok.
I thought I was missing posts over 'there'
I feel like a tourist on that board sometimes. can't find my way around at dinner even though I was there at lunch


----------



## rbautch

beej said:


> sorry, are there actually a newer version of the USB2 drivers or do you just have permission to use the originals now?
> or is it secret option 3: there are new drivers AND you have permission to use them?


New script, latest drivers.


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> Most of the scripts (about 95%) will only work on a S2. In fact, most of the script was designed to work for a 6.2 DTivo (altough if you have S2, most of the hacks can be applied too to your unit)


 I'm trying to make the script more universal in the next release by making an initial check for software and kernel version, and tweaking the installation accordingly (harder than it sounds). Since I don't have a 7.1 box, I just need someone with 7.1 to help me test it. Preferably someone with both a 6.2 and a 7.1 Tivo. Hmmm, where can I find such a person....


----------



## ksv666

OK...so I guess I am still in the days of the 486 when it comes to my TiVo, but I really don't have any plans to get a Series 2 at this point in time. I have one very nice TV with all the goodies. You need a beta tester for an original Series 1?


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> New script, latest drivers.


Keep in mind these drivers will not work under 7.2 correctly on Gen04...


----------



## rbautch

Thanks. I'll add a few lines to skip driver install if 7.2 is detected.


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> Thanks. I'll add a few lines to skip driver install if 7.2 is detected.


Actually, you can install on 7.2, just not on Gen04 machines. Well, not entirely true. Just replace usbcore.o on 7.2/Gen04... if you replace the other files you will get into problems (with the current release)


----------



## rbautch

Is there anything disguishing about 7.2/Gen04 that I can detect? Like maybe the full software version?


----------



## willardcpa

beej said:


> ok.
> I thought I was missing posts over 'there'
> I feel like a tourist on that board sometimes. can't find my way around at dinner even though I was there at lunch


That's OK. But what ever you do - don't ask them for directions. They'll just flame you and tell you to search and learn on your own.


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> Is there anything disguishing about 7.2/Gen04 that I can detect? Like maybe the full software version?


You should be able to get the Platform Type using /tvbin/HpkPlatform -type

My SA (nightlight, gen04) says "ibis", my RCA DVR-40 6.2 says "trinity"

There might be another (easier) ways. Like checking for a specific file

(for example my Gen04 has /tvbin/HpkFrontPanel which my DTivos do not have)


----------



## rbautch

Here's a test script that determines your software version, kernel, code name, and type of tivo. Anyone who wants to help test it: unzip the files, FTP to enhancements directory, and run swver-test.sh.


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> Actually, you can install on 7.2, just not on Gen04 machines. Well, not entirely true. Just replace usbcore.o on 7.2/Gen04... if you replace the other files you will get into problems (with the current release)


Did you mean usbnet?


----------



## jasch

Code:


Detected Tivo software version is: 6.2-01-2-321
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is trinity
Your Tivo is a RID DTivo...SD-DVR80 or DVR-40

Right on.


----------



## ThePhantom

rbautch said:


> Here's a test script that determines your software version, kernel, code name, and type of tivo. Anyone who wants to help test it: unzip the files, FTP to enhancements directory, and run swver-test.sh.


Whoops! Only works if the directory is mounted as RW... Is it possible to redo it to write 'tivo_softwarexx' to /var/tmp instead???


----------



## rbautch

Since it's ultimate home in the main script will mount your filesystem read-write first, this shouldn't be an issue. I like to keep things out of var.


----------



## jasch

Code:


Detected Tivo software version is: 7.2.0-oth-01-2-540
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel 2.4.20
Your Tivo model's code name is ibis
Your Tivo is a gen04 Series 2.5 standalone

On my Nightlight... If you want I can post later the output of my R10 also.


----------



## rbautch

Yes, please. There's a special message in there for R10 hackers.


----------



## tsunami

Is this a possiblity in a new script?
Automatically restore your saved channel list each night. 
I hate how D* adds all those annoying channels


----------



## rbautch

Actually, I have approached SteveT about writing a tcl script based on channelprefs that would do exactly this. It's not as easy as it sounds. Steve is busy these days with the tivoserver project, but promised to look into it when he has some time.


----------



## Lopey

Has anyone had any side effects to this? I've been running this for a while, and I've just been dealing with it, but it's getting annoying... buttons on the remote aren't always doing what they should be. Sometimes the menu button is acting as the "last" button changing the channel... I've found that I can fix this by going to tivo central and exiting back out. Other problems that I've had... sometimes the rewind button doesn't work right, and will actually reboot my tivo. I also get back door dings when I press number buttons when I try to change the channel. I have two tivo's and it is happening to both.


----------



## jasch

Lopey said:


> Has anyone had any side effects to this?


Your side effects sound really strange, mainly because NO part of this script resides in memory (only crond), and it takes very little CPU time.

If your TiVo is sluggish you should do a "top" command from bash, and check which processed are taking the CPU time.

I've experienced some side effects, but I am still trying to see if the problem is with the crond scripts... (my /dev/null file has been corrupted/deleted twice in two different TiVos this past week)


----------



## tsunami

No problems with the script with one exception, from time to time, while working with TWP, the TiVO will reboot.

I had a problem with a sluggish remote in the past and it was being caused by another remote in the room being slightly depressed at all times.
With it happening in two rooms that isn't likely but maybe there is a piece of eqpt in both rooms emitting some sort of infrared code.

Just a thought.
Mike


----------



## rbautch

There are a few things in TWP that consume lots of memory and occasionally cause a reboot. One that comes to mind is the Backup module. I can't restore a season pass backup without causing a reboot unless I increase the memory poolsize that tivoweb sets on startup. I'm planning to adjust the poolsize of tivoweb in the next version of the script.


----------



## tsunami

Glad to know it is not my TiVO. It is usually when I am restoring the channels but has happened randomly before.


----------



## ksv666

In reading about all the updates going on, will these changes be available for a Series 1 box?

Thanks!

-Kirk

P.S. I'm now using TiVoWebPlus. Looks good so far, but I would like ot have the automatic restarts and the like to keep the memory from getting too leaky


----------



## Gunnyman

ksv,
nope
You woun't be seeing any more software updates on your Series 1.


----------



## rbautch

The next script will have support for 3.x, 4.x, 6.x, and 7.x Series 2/2.5 software, which is starting to make it a little bloated. I have no immediate plans to open it up to Series 1 boxes, because I don't think there's much demand for it. However, there are some things in the script that might work on a S1 box, including the profile installation, cron, Tivowebplus, and seasonpass backups. You're welcome to try it out, but be prepared to pull the drive if something goes wrong. If I get bored, I may try it myself on my old S1 that's about to go up on Ebay (hacks removed).


----------



## BTUx9

keeping in mind that the crond binary definitely WON'T work... you need an s1 binary for that


----------



## rbautch

Good point. I think a new tar binary may also be required. Perhaps cpio and gzip may also work, but would require you to manually create the /enhancements directory, and run the start.sh script instead of tweak.sh.


----------



## rbautch

I have a new beta version of the script ready to go. One of the new features I added was support for 3.x, 4.x, 6.x, and 7.x software installations, including the installation of USB 2.0 drivers. I've tested it extensively on 6.2, but I'm looking for help testing on other software versions and standalones. PM me if you can help.


----------



## Gunnyman

woop woop woop


----------



## ttodd1

Is that a hand I see in the back for a volunteer?


----------



## Lopey

Has anyone gotten the beta to work? I get an error: tar: incomplete distance tree 
tweak.sh: /enhancments/start.sh: No such file or directory. I appears as though the .tgz file is not decompressing properly.


----------



## rbautch

Perhaps your tar binary is corrupted. Can you untar other .tgz files? If you can't find another tar, PM me your email address, and I'll send you mine.


----------



## mgmrick

Rbautch,

Should we run uninstall script first?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

Yes!


----------



## Dirac

Just installed on a fresh 4.0.1b-6.2 slice upgrade, everything looking good so far!

Small issue. The first part of the script that attempts to remove tivoapp.original happens before the root is remounted r/w. Easy fix, hopefully... just moving the mount command. I just opened another telnet session and deleted it manually. By the time I did that, the mount r/w command in the script had already executed anyway.

Nice new startup screen! Looks kind of like a cratered egg on my 4x3 display. 

Also, I understand the need to control feature bloat (hello M$!!) but it might be nice to prompt for a l/p to jam into tivoweb.cfg if the user wants it.

The install asks you if you want to schedule cron to backup your SPs whether or not you decided to install cron. Not sure how easy (or desirable) it would be to avoid this second question if cron install is skipped. Very small issue--I just answer no when I don't install cron. 

Finally, have you looked into the safereboot.tcl script for "smart" rebooting (only rebooting when there is no recording or just suggestions recording)? I've played with the script a little but still cannot get it to work reliably (it won't reboot during suggestions).

You've outdone yourself again, great work!


----------



## Lopey

I put in the tar that you sent me, I know get a bus error when I try to do things.. dos2unix, sh..


----------



## Lopey

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tweak.sh: line 44: 316 Bus error tar -zxvf /enhancements/rbautch
-files.tgz >/dev/null
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory

bash-2.02# vi /etc/r.cd/rc.sysinit.author
Bus error

bash-2.02# dos2unix rbautch-files.tgz
Bus error

My error message.


----------



## rbautch

Lopey said:


> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tweak.sh: line 44: 316 Bus error tar -zxvf /enhancements/rbautch
> -files.tgz >/dev/null
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> 
> My error message.


 Shame, shame. You didn't FTP it in binary mode.


----------



## Lopey

that would stop all the commands from working?


----------



## rbautch

Yes.


----------



## Lopey

damn, that did the trick.. I will learn this stuff. I thought the dos2unix fixed that issue.


----------



## rbautch

Dirac said:


> Just installed on a fresh 4.0.1b-6.2 slice upgrade, everything looking good so far!


 All very good suggestions.



> Also, I understand the need to control feature bloat (hello M$!!) but it might be nice to prompt for a l/p to jam into tivoweb.cfg if the user wants it.


Could you clarify this?



> The install asks you if you want to schedule cron to backup your SPs whether or not you decided to install cron. Not sure how easy (or desirable) it would be to avoid this second question if cron install is skipped. Very small issue--I just answer no when I don't install cron.


Actually, before the backup task is scheduled, it checks to see if TWP is present and also checks to see if a crontab is present. If no crontab is found it says "Cron installation is needed for this feature and was not found. Skipping automatic seasonpass backups..." I wanted to do it this way instead of avoiding the question altogether so someone could see what they're missing out on if they don't install cron. Try it!



> Finally, have you looked into the safereboot.tcl script for "smart" rebooting (only rebooting when there is no recording or just suggestions recording)? I've played with the script a little but still cannot get it to work reliably (it won't reboot during suggestions).


The safereboot.tcl script has already been incorporated. It's part of what happens when the script asks you: "Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?" I don't think the safereboot script distinguishes between scheduled recordings and suggestions.

I'll incorporate changes this week. Thanks for testing!


----------



## Dirac

rbautch said:


> Could you clarify this?


Sorry, I meant that when you install tivowebplus, the default is to have no login or password to connect to the server. Since this is truly a "hands-off" installation, it could be nice to offer to prompt for a login/password and drop them into the tivoweb.cfg, but I do not know if this is possible. At worst, maybe you could have a "standard" login/password option (stored in a tivoweb.cfg.login and copied over on install) so it's not completely wide open (to anyone who doesn't read TCF!). Would hate to have someone learn the hard way that they have a wide-open web server, but then maybe that would be a good lesson.  (Granted, they would need to have port forwarding activated on their router, and if they take the time to do that, maybe they are already thinking about password protecting their TiVo. I wouldn't want anyone to have free reign to mine, especially with hackman installed.) Just sort of a nice-to-have suggestion because your script is really well-refined.

I should have taken a closer look at your changes before I made the safereboot comment; nonetheless I have been trying to see how exactly it works. There appears to be a "state variable" for what the TiVo is recording (if anything) and there should be a way to group them into reboot states and non-reboot states. So TiVo could be set to reboot on suggestion or no recording (or wishlist or...), else it doesn't reboot (and cron can be set up to try again in an hour). I don't know tcl very well and maybe the safereboot was the wrong project to try to learn from.

EDIT: clarity (or another attempt at it)


----------



## Gunnyman

Russ,
I am impressed!
Very polished script there buddy!
Edit...
It seems to have killed my microsoft wireless B adapter 
Oh well I've been wanting to do the wireless G bridge usb ethernet combo anyhow.


----------



## rbautch

Sorry about that. It killed my wireless adapter too. Believe it or not I think it has something to do with WEP. As I watched the console output, I got this error:


Code:


message=dot11req_mibset
mibattribute=dot11WEPDefaultKeyID=0
resultcode=not_supported

which repeated indefinitely while the adapter tried to join my network. My link lights were on, but no connection. I got the same problem when I loaded the drivers manually, and also when I used the old stable backported drivers. A few additional fat-finger mistakes and I was explaining to my wife why she will never ever see the season premier of ER because I had to re-image the drive.  Now my MRV transfer speed between my wired and wireless tivos is much slower (< real time), which has got me wondering if there's any difference between upgrading to 6.2 from 4.01b with slices versus a fresh 6.2 image. That seems to be the only difference between the old fast MRV and the new slow one.

I'm going to see if disabling WEP will allow the use of the new drivers, and also if installing the drivers and then setting up wireless makes any difference. Since the new drivers can't improve wireless b speed anyway, I may just include a check for wireless settings and then disable driver installation if wireless is found.

Any troubleshooting help on this is appreciated.


----------



## msw323

Gunnyman said:


> Oh well I've been wanting to do the wireless G bridge usb ethernet combo anyhow.


 :up: Heh, I've been wanting to do that as well. I finally got around to buying a Netgear WGE111 from buy.com for 59.00 less 10% and free shipping. It also has a $10 rebate, so my cost is low. I got one of those $5.00 Airlink USB adapters from Fry's Electronics (outpost.com, but are not available at that price anymore), loaded the latest backported 2.0 drivers that enabled this chipset and I am now golden. I am getting 1.9 transfer speeds using G as opposed to .6 with the USB 1.1 and B. Now MRV is not painful in the room where I couldn't drop a line into!


----------



## Dirac

Not sure if this helps, but I manually upgraded the USB drivers on my 2 wireless TiVos to Jamie's backported USB 2.0 drivers quite a while ago (both had been slice upgraded from 4.0.1b) and had no problems once I took the insmod lines out of test.conf. Also, the script works for wired adapters--I was getting about 2.69 MBps with tytool on a freshly sliced upgrade yesterday.

Wish I could tell you more but I'm hesitant to break my TiVo again this week. Yesterday in a moment of sheer brilliance, I forgot to copy over my author file when doing a slice upgrade. Fortunately that was a really easy fix but I still had to pull the drive again. Had to completely reimage last week due to some other (unknown) stupidity... good thing that didn't happen to the "MythBusters TiVo" or we would have a very unhappy household!


----------



## AJRitz

Thought I'd share my experience with the 2.3b script here. I've run into a couple of issues, one minor and one sort of major. As background, I ran the script on two different TiVos. T1 is for the Media Room and connected directly to a WRT54G router via Linksys USB wired adapter. T2 is in the Great Room and connected to a WRT54G in WDS mode (thanks Sveasoft) via 3Com wired USB adapter. Both boxes are DTivos with hacked 6.2 on them.

Minor issue: T1 still is getting lousy throughput. Data transfer is very slow. I tested via tytool, and data transfer was reported as only about .36 meg/sec.

Major issue: T2 has completely lost network connection. It's not the WDS router - another entertainment device connecting through it works fine. The link lights on the 3Com are still on, but I still suspect that is the problem point.

I'm going to try and pick up a Netgear USB-ethernet adapter tonight and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Gunnyman

using Netgear FA120 and the new script I was seeing 1300 KB/s.
Hopefully AJ will see same


----------



## rbautch

With my FA120, I'm getting 2.2Mbps. On my wireless WUSB11, I'm getting 200kbps, even after I rolled back to the stock 6.2 drivers. If you guys can help, try manually installing the last stable USB 2.0 drivers, and see if that makes any difference.

Edit: Also confirm that the script correctly identified your kernel version.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm happy with my speed so I'm leaving it alone


----------



## Gunnyman

usb 2.0 drivers? 
I'm skeered of mucking that up can you email me the linky to them? DDB is becoming pretty soupy these days.


----------



## AJRitz

Just a quick note to say that the Netgear adapters made a world of difference. Speed on T1 was much improved (I'll post numbers later), and connectivity is back on T2.

I are a happy camper


----------



## Gunnyman

yay!


----------



## AJRitz

I've got some actual numbers now, having tested the new FA120 adapter with the 2.3b version of the script. I mentioned to Gunny last night that I thought the speed increase was about 300%. Turns out I lowballed it. It's more like a 400% improvement. T1 has gone from .36 meg/sec in TyTool to 1.42 meg/sec. I'm a happy camper


----------



## rbautch

Glad to hear you're back up and running. Last night I posted a new beta version that should clear up any driver issues. If you feel adventurous, you could try to old adapter again, but it's possible that the particular 3com adapter is just not supported by the new drivers. If you want a true test of MRV transfers, check out an application called netperf.


----------



## atgraham

rbautch said:


> Last night I posted a new beta version that should clear up any driver issues.


I downloaded and ran the new beta script and selected y for the usb2 option. There was an error message and it seems it was not able to find the new usb2 modules. It had already moved the old ones to backup-orig and so if I had rebooted I might have had to pull the hard drive to fix it. I moved the original ones back and rebooted and the network still works but I would still like to upgrade to the faster ones. Is it possible that they were not included in the 2.3 beta 2 script? I looked in the file and I can't seem to see them.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## rbautch

The drivers are there. I just ran it on a few different tivos without issue. If you extract the archive, they're in a folder called "drivers". The script copies an archive called drivers2.4.20.tgz to your /lib/modules directory and then extracts it. Check if that archive is there. What error message did you get?


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch what is the difference between this beta and the 1st one?


----------



## rbautch

Mostly fixes for Series 2.5 Tivos, and an earlier read-write mount. I also eliminated the installation of specific adapter drivers, and am now just installing the USB core and host controller drivers. Unless any more error reports come in, I'll make a few more tweaks and take the beta off tomorrow.


----------



## Gunnyman

are teh drivers faster than the 6.2 ptv net? which uses DDB for all its stuff.


----------



## rbautch

I am also using the DDB drivers (with permission from Jamie and ADH). I'm using the latest drivers, which are not necessarily faster, but now has support for the USB200M v.2 adapter. I'm not sure which ones PTV is using.

Please post your success or failure with a specific adapter. And I'll include them in the OP.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'll do a before and after and report back


----------



## MisterEd

Does this script work on the HR10-250 HD ?


----------



## Gunnyman

Gunnyman said:


> I'll do a before and after and report back


Speeds are the same pretty much, but the script worked flawlessly, nice work.

Edited to add:
vserver reports 1560 KB/s on a Netgear FA120


----------



## rbautch

> Does this script work on the HR10-250 HD ?


I don't see why it wouldn't, but hasn't yet been tested. Please try it and let me know if it works.


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Speeds are the same pretty much, but the script worked flawlessly, nice work.


Awesome!


----------



## Gunnyman

let me know when you are ready to go full on with this script and we will get it linked on my guide.
also, hows your bandwidth holding up? need me to host the script too? I'd be glad to.


----------



## msw323

rbautch said:


> Please post your success or failure with a specific adapter. And I'll include them in the OP.


 :up: Used your script on a reimaged DTivo (Samsung) and can verify that the Airlink ASOHOUSB is working correctly, getting a nice 2.6 Mb/s.


----------



## rbautch

Version 2.3 of the script is now officially released! I gave it another major overhaul over the past month, most of which was not easily noticed in the beta version. Special thanks to script testers *Jasch*, *Gunnyman*, *Dirac*, and *AJRitz*, most of whom lost their network connection in the cause. Heres a list of new features and modifications:

1. Adds support for all 3.x, 4.x, 6.x, and 7.x Series 2/2.5 Tivos. When the main script starts, it runs a series of tcl scripts to fetch information from MFS like software version, kernel, and Tivo type. This info is then used to determine which drivers to install, and which features to skip. Check to make sure the information echoed to your screen is correct.

2. Installs CallerID (NCID) client and server software. Thanks to script testers *mgmrick*, x and y. (sorry guys, deleted my PMs and forgot who helped out.PM me please). This feature is skipped for Series 2.5 Tivos because the on-screen display program (out2osd) doesnt work on S2.5.

3. Installs USB 2.0 drivers (courtesy of *Jamie *and *Alldeadhomiez*). Detects your kernel version so the right ones get installed.

4. Increases the memory allocation in tivoweb using TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032. This eliminates problems with TWP rebooting when doing memory intensive operations like restoring season pass backups and channelprefs. I proposed this change to the TWP development team also.

5. Uses smartreboot (courtesy of *rc3105*) so that regular reboots only occur of no recordings are in progress. Also gives you the option to force reboots instead.

6. Displays an on-screen warning message on your TV 20 minutes and 10 minutes prior to rebooting. Also displays an on-screen welcome message when you start this script to make sure out2osd is working properly. This is suppressed for S2.5 Tivos.

7. Added script to restart TWP from bash. Also added an alias to the profile to handle this chorecalled twprs. Thanks *Fofer *for the suggestion.

8. Fakecall installation is now idiot-proof. The script modifies fakecall.tcl to create log entries in CRONLOG-MAIN directly, which means the log entry wont be created unless fakecall successfully runs. This was not easy! Previously, the log entry was created when cron encountered the task in your crontab, and would log it even if fakecall failed. Thanks *Jasch *for the suggestion.

9. Making weekly archives of logs is now optional.

10. New default Almost There splashscreen.

11. Added MRV module to set your Tivos MRV name in TWP.

12. Included SteveTs modification to the netconfig module in TWP so that you can set network parameters from scratch in MFS. Previously, this module could only modify settings but not create them from scratch. I proposed that this module be added to the next TWP release.

13. To save space on your root directory, the script looks for the backup copy of tivoapp that is created by superpatch, and if it exists, will prompt you to delete it. It takes up about 15% of the root directory.

14. A few useful scripts for setting up network parameters in MFS are now included in the enhancements directory. The script called setSSIDwep.tcl sets up wireless on 6.2, including WEP. See the link in my signature for details.

15. Searches for hacks in /tivo-bin in addition to /busybox to accommodate you tivo-bin people. Thanks *Gunnyman *for the suggestion.

16. Changed the alias find to ffind to allow normal use of find command. Thanks *BTUx9 *for the suggestion.

Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Gunnyman

I suggest we make today Rbautch day!
You solve so many headaches wih script it ain't even funny!


----------



## rbautch

Glad to hear it, my man. Zero to hacked in 18 seconds.


----------



## Gunnyman

One thing still needs investigating.
For some reason, and I'm NOT running XP, I have to dos2unix the scripts else they won't run.
I am positive my FTP software is in binary mode.


----------



## rbautch

Maybe try is a different FTP client? What are you unzipping it with? I unzip with winrar, and transfer with WS_FTP, which seems to work fine. I do a dos-to-unix conversion on tweak.sh in Ultraedit before I zip up and post the archive just to be sure. Which files are you getting dos line endings? Let's take this troubleshooting to PM before the release notes fall off into oblivion.


----------



## Gunnyman

you got it


----------



## Human123

rbautch,

I just loaded your script on a machine and everything went flawlessly except one minor detail. When it asked if I wanted to back up season passes I responded n It showed my response of n and just hung there. I wasn't sure if it was busy so I waited 5 minutes then typed n again and it took off.
There was a typo also and since you seem like a perfectionist I will bring it up, that reason only. When it said "skipping automatic season pass backups... it says autmatic.
Hardly anything at all...Just an FYI

Thanks again for all you work on this!!!


----------



## mgmrick

New script changes tivo name to....TWP. What would be the reason for that? I assume I would need to rerun set name as this script would change the name?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

Script does not change the MRV name of your tivo. It merely reports the "code name" that's tied to your model tivo. Was this on your DSR 708? Never heard of "TWP", so I assume it reports "Your Tivo type could not be determined" after it echoes your code name.

edit: By conincidence, the new script adds the tivowebplus module called MRV, which allows you to set MRV name from TWP. I can't imagine why it would default to a particular name, and I wasn't able to duplicate your problem. Anyway, you can use it to change your name back.


----------



## mgmrick

Rbautch,

You will see I just deleted tha last message... Reason is somehow I ran the ran the wrong tweak file. I just ran tweak on another tivo and it's output was differnet than the one I had just ran. Waiting for reboot now and see what I have.

Is there any difference on the tweak-uninstall file?


Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

No problem. The callerID install has not changed since the beta. Check you author file to see if it appended the startup commands correctly.


----------



## mgmrick

Wierd don't know how I used the wrong tweak script. Now I see the callerid log and set mrv name on twp. Script ran without problems on all 3 for my Phillips DSR 708's.

Dos2unix is not needed anymore (at least for me)...good. I use filezilla in binary mode for transfers, and because I use winxp I do use unset crlf.

I have always let your script's install everthing even if I already had it installed. It probally would work right if I did not but I figure the script just over writes if it is already there.

I had usb2 before but I let yours do it again. Speeds look the same using wired fa120's

In space summary I report 74838mb, 80 gig hard drive. In total space I have 113:10:52. Is that total hours ? That would be too many. It also shows used as 69 and free as 49. Is this due to quality of recording that can not be changed on D* tivo's ?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## bengalfreak

I have a question. My modem is currently approx. 5 yrs. old, what are the chances it will work with NCID?


----------



## mgmrick

This callerid uses the modem in your tivo.


----------



## fredfillis

rbautch, your latest script is another great piece of work. 

Maybe in the next version you could disable wife2.0 to allow uninterrupted tivo tweaking?


----------



## CURIOUS_JAMES

What Would Be The Most I Could Get Out Of My Directivo Running 6.2 Software
I Have A 40gb Rca Dvr Dont Really Need A Bige Drive If I Get The Network Configured When My Adapter Arrives......any Advise............


----------



## kramerboy

CURIOUS_JAMES said:


> What Would Be The Most I Could Get Out Of My Directivo Running 6.2 Software
> I Have A 40gb Rca Dvr Dont Really Need A Bige Drive If I Get The Network Configured When My Adapter Arrives......any Advise............


Can you be more specific? What do you mean by "the most I could get out of my Directivo"?


----------



## CURIOUS_JAMES

Im Hoping To Get Tivo Web, Hmo, Im Not Sure If I Can Hack This Tivo As Is From Directtv Or Do I Have To Wipe The Drive And Start Fresh


----------



## rbautch

Start here. Then come back. You don't need a large hard drive.


----------



## rbautch

fredfillis said:


> rbautch, your latest script is another great piece of work.
> 
> Maybe in the next version you could disable wife2.0 to allow uninterrupted tivo tweaking?


Wife2.0 is an unhackable feature.


----------



## Gunnyman

I've heard that introducing extramarrital affair 1.0 can cause wife 2.0 software license to expire.


----------



## Riptide

MisterEd said:


> Does this script work on the HR10-250 HD ?





rbautch said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't, but hasn't yet been tested. Please try it and let me know if it works.


I tried running rbautchs latest Enhancement Tweak on my HR10-250 HD TiVo and got the following error message:

bash-2.02# dos2unix tweak*
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tweak.sh: tar: command not found
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory


----------



## Gunnyman

run the tweak.sh and tweak-uninstall.sh thru dos2unix and try again.
Just type dos2unix tweak* from the directory you uploaded the files to.


----------



## TomK

I can install the 2.3 script/files on top of the previous 2.2 script/files right?


----------



## Riptide

Hi Gunny, 

Not sure exactly what you mean here. I have successfully applied rbautch's Enhancements to my other 6.2 DTiVos. I uploaded all three files to my root directory as I did with the 6.2 TiVos and applied the dos2unix tweak. When trying to run the dos2unix (the following sequence applies to all my TiVos), I have tried to run it in the root then I switch to another directory try running it again knowing it will fail, then switch back to the root and run it again, at which point I can now run the sh tweak.sh. I went ahead and tried the uninstalled and then tried to run it again with the following results: 


bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh 
Removing directories and files... 
skipping TWP uninstall... 
Skipping cron uninstall... 
Skipping CallerID uninstall... 
Skipping fakecall restore... 
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore... 
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore... 
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file 
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory 
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore... 
Done! 
bash-2.02# dos2unix tweak* 
bash: dos2unix: command not found 
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh 
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements... 
tweak.sh: tar: command not found 
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory 
bash-2.02# 

Not sure it will work on the HR10-250s.


----------



## Riptide

TomK said:


> I can install the 2.3 script/files on top of the previous 2.2 script/files right?


First uninstall the 2.2 tweak, then copy over the new 2.3 tweak and you can copy it over that file if you want. I usually just delete them first that way I know the file I am using is the latest one.


----------



## TomK

Riptide, thanks!


----------



## Fofer

If we uninstall the 2.2 tweak, will that also uninstall any extra modules/themes we have installed into TWP?


----------



## rbautch

If the script installs Tivowebplus for you, it creates a flag file called /var/hack/TWP_temp or /enhancements/TWP_flag. This file signals the uninstall script to wipe the entire TWP directory. If you delete this flag file, the uninstall script will skip over your TWP installation, leaving it completely in tact.


----------



## rbautch

Riptide said:


> I went ahead and tried the uninstalled and then tried to run it again with the following results:
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
> Removing directories and files...
> skipping TWP uninstall...
> Skipping cron uninstall...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Skipping fakecall restore...
> Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
> No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
> Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
> mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
> No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
> Done!
> bash-2.02# dos2unix tweak*
> bash: dos2unix: command not found
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tweak.sh: tar: command not found
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Not sure it will work on the HR10-250s.


Sounds like you don't have a tar binary on your Tivo, or perhaps tar got corrupted. If you don't have tar, you can't uncompress the archive of files and scripts, and you'll get the errors shown above. First, try looking for tar with the "find" command (google for usage). If it's not there, try copying tar from one of your other tivos to your HD Tivo. If worst came to worst, you could also unpack everything on your PC and FTP the individual files to your Tivo.


----------



## Dirac

The dos2unix command is reporting file not found as well. Check the PATH statement in your author file and see if it points to /busybox and/or /tivobin.


----------



## lickwid

I currently have a hacked 6.2 using Gunnyman's howto. I am trying to load the script, but have the following output in Telnet:

I also ran the XP SP2 workaround, cmd, telnet, unset crlf, then o 192.168.1.xxx, and get the following bash:

[START]
bash-2.02# cd /var
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: k
Continuing...
mv: rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tweak.sh: tar: command not found
chmod: /enhancements/*: No such file or directory
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# dos2unix tweak*
bash: dos2unix: command not found
bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
bash-2.02#
[END]

I am unable to run the scripts correctly, the dos2unix commands doesn't seem to work either, and it seems that I don't have TAR installed...I don't know what I am diong wrong. I used Filezilla to send the files in binary mode to the VAR folder.


----------



## Gunnyman

the script will also fail if your tivo's file system is full. Note. the flie system and the recording space have nothing to do with each other


----------



## rbautch

At bash, type


Code:


find / -name tar

to find out where tar is located, and then


Code:


find / -name dos2unix

to find out where dos2unix is located. Then make sure the path to those to those directories are in your PATH statement in your author file.


----------



## toricred

I noticed that your script keeps wiping out my network settings in rc.sysinit.author. Where do you expect the settings to reside?

In addition, I'm running your script (version 2.3) on my HR10-250 and it doesn't seem to be able to replace the Almost There picture even though it looks like the script succeeded, could it be that it is in a different place?


----------



## kramerboy

toricred said:


> I noticed that your script keeps wiping out my network settings in rc.sysinit.author. Where do you expect the settings to reside?
> 
> In addition, I'm running your script (version 2.3) on my HR10-250 and it doesn't seem to be able to replace the Almost There picture even though it looks like the script succeeded, could it be that it is in a different place?


What kind of network settings do you have in rc.sysinit.author? With 6.2, most of those settings would not be needed.


----------



## Dirac

Something happened during the uninstall of the beta script, and upon reboot my original USB drivers (they were the original 6.2 ones) are not working. What's worse, I tried to telnet in, and I'm having problems with lost characters, errors, etc., making me think that the 115200 bps is too fast for the serial cable. So I can't zmodem transfer the new script, new usb drivers, etc., and obviously I can't ftp them over the network. Also, apparently the bootpage command on tivo doesn't support the -C switch, so I can't write a new bootpage and select a slower console speed. Any ideas, short of pulling the drive? Thanks.

Watching the reboot, I see the following error. I'll attach the entire boot sequence if anyone wouldn't mind scrolling through it.

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x77b/0x2226) is not claimed by any active driver.


----------



## toricred

This is an HR10-250. The lines are the insmod lines for usbcore.o, ehci-hcd.o, and ax8817x.o and the ifconfig line. Should they be somewhere else? 

In addition, I have verified after this latest attempt to use it that the lines are in rc.sysinit.author and still no networking support. I did say yes to the USB2.0 drivers. Since this is 3.1.5, should I not even try to use them? If so, how can I uninstall them without being able to access the system across the network. Is there a way to fix this with the drive in a PC and booted off a CD?


----------



## rbautch

toricred said:


> I noticed that your script keeps wiping out my network settings in rc.sysinit.author. Where do you expect the settings to reside?


 The script does not wipe network settings in your author file. It makes a backup copy of your existing author file, and then appends various startup commands to the end of it. The proper way to store network settings is in MFS, otherwise MRV won't work. You can do that with the netconfig module in TWP.



toricred said:


> In addition, I'm running your script (version 2.3) on my HR10-250 and it doesn't seem to be able to replace the Almost There picture even though it looks like the script succeeded, could it be that it is in a different place?


Quite possible. Find it with the command


Code:


find / -name AlmostThere.png

. Let me know were it is, and I'll adjust the script.


----------



## toricred

I see that it makes a backup, but it doesn't seem to append to the original file (maybe the file is losing the settings from something else) MRV doesn't matter since it is 3.1.5 and MRV won't work anyway (unless you know something I don't and then I want to know how to set it up). If I can't get the netowork up, how am I supposed to run the module in TWP? I'm willing to do it, but I don't know how. I'll find the Almost There file once I can access the system with it booted up. (It's obviously less important than getting the network back up right now. 

Assuming you haven't read my second post on this problem yet, I should tell you that I can't get the network up at all right now. I'm assuming that installing the USB 2.0 drivers was a mistake at this point. (Remember it is 3.1.5.) How can I fix it if I can't access it while it is booted up. I'm more than willing to remove the drive and put it in a PC to do it, but I'm at a loss on how to fix it.


----------



## toricred

After re-reading my posts, I can see that you might read them as a complaint. Please consider them as anything but that. I'm very pleased that you've done all this work. The logos have been replaced and I really appreciate that. I can't tell if the rest is fixed yet, but I'm guessing that once I have the network fixed it will all be OK.


----------



## rbautch

Dirac said:


> Something happened during the uninstall of the beta script, and upon reboot my original USB drivers (they were the original 6.2 ones) are not working. What's worse, I tried to telnet in, and I'm having problems with lost characters, errors, etc., making me think that the 115200 bps is too fast for the serial cable. So I can't zmodem transfer the new script, new usb drivers, etc., and obviously I can't ftp them over the network. Also, apparently the bootpage command on tivo doesn't support the -C switch, so I can't write a new bootpage and select a slower console speed. Any ideas, short of pulling the drive? Thanks.


You can use bootpage without the -C switch, and it will work fine. However, I doubt that's your problem. I assume you did not get a link light after rebooting. Serial bash acts funky (lost characters, etc) when you call it up twice in the author file. If you can get serial bash working right, go to /lib/modules and check the backup-orig directory to see if the original drivers are still there. If not, check /lib/modules for a file called drivers2.4.20.tgz, which is the arhive of the 2.0 drivers. Untar them and see if that will restore your connection. If still no luck, you may have no choice but the pull the drive. I'll zip up an archive of original 6.2 drivers if you need them.


Code:


usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x77b/0x2226) is not claimed by any active driver.

This message is normal, and can safely be ignored.


----------



## toricred

You're dead on with your assessment of the symptoms. I have no link lights. I did notice the backups directory and tried copying them to /lib/modules. That didn't seem to fix the problem. Am I better off trying to recover them from the tgz file?


----------



## toricred

How should I be able to get to the directory if I have no network support? I don't have a serial cable yet (should be here the end of the week. Would that give me the opportunity to fix it without pulling the drive?


----------



## toricred

Thanks for the offer to zip the 6.2 files, but remember that I'm running 3.1.5 (an HD unit). Could I get the 3.1.5 version of those files?


----------



## rbautch

toricred said:


> This is an HR10-250. The lines are the insmod lines for usbcore.o, ehci-hcd.o, and ax8817x.o and the ifconfig line. Should they be somewhere else?
> 
> In addition, I have verified after this latest attempt to use it that the lines are in rc.sysinit.author and still no networking support. I did say yes to the USB2.0 drivers. Since this is 3.1.5, should I not even try to use them? If so, how can I uninstall them without being able to access the system across the network. Is there a way to fix this with the drive in a PC and booted off a CD?


 If 7.x is like 6.2, you should not have insmod lines in your author file. 6.2 loads the drivers automatically, and any insmod lines will conflict causing a loss of connection. Let me guess, if you unplug and replug your network adapter it will magically start working, right? Nothing should preclude you from using the 2.0 drivers. The script will detect your kernel version and install the proper drivers. Comment the insmod lines and see if it works. The go to netconfig in TWP, set your IP parameters, and then remove the ifconfig statements from your author file.


----------



## Dirac

I have no link lights on the USB adapter since running the uninstall script. I'll try a bit more with serial bash and see what's in those directories, but I'm not sure what you meant by calling serial bash twice in the author file... I have the line:

"/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&"

I'm not calling it twice with this, am I? I'm pretty sure that line is only in my author file once, but I'll check again.


----------



## rbautch

toricred said:


> You're dead on with your assessment of the symptoms. I have no link lights. I did notice the backups directory and tried copying them to /lib/modules. That didn't seem to fix the problem. Am I better off trying to recover them from the tgz file?


If you run the uninstall script, it will copy the original drivers from /backup-orig to /lib/modules. The tgz archive has the 2.0 drivers. The insmod lines are likely your problem. Try plug and replug. 


> How should I be able to get to the directory if I have no network support? I don't have a serial cable yet (should be here the end of the week. Would that give me the opportunity to fix it without pulling the drive?


 Shame on you for no serial cable. If replugging doesnt work, you must pull the drive.


----------



## toricred

What do you mean by if 7.x is like 6.2? I'm running 3.1.5. Will 7.x run on the HR10-250? 

Also, unplugging and re-plugging doesn't recover the link lights.


----------



## rbautch

Dirac said:


> I have no link lights on the USB adapter since running the uninstall script. I'll try a bit more with serial bash and see what's in those directories, but I'm not sure what you meant by calling serial bash twice in the author file... I have the line:
> 
> "/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&"
> 
> I'm not calling it twice with this, am I? I'm pretty sure that line is only in my author file once, but I'll check again.


 This is fine. Recheck your bootpage paramters to see if you messed up something.


----------



## rbautch

toricred said:


> What do you mean by if 7.x is like 6.2? I'm running 3.1.5. Will 7.x run on the HR10-250?
> 
> Also, unplugging and re-plugging doesn't recover the link lights.


When you ran the script, what did it report your kernel version and software version was?


----------



## toricred

The software version was 3.1.5f. The kerner version was 2.4.20 I think, but I'm not positive.


----------



## lickwid

I am still lost, can someone please take a look at my previous responses and try to help? I tried to find "tar" and "dos2unix" without luck.


----------



## toricred

OK, now I've recovered the files from the .tgz file and still no luck. I'm using a USB200M that uses the ax8817x.o file. I notice that right now the file is a link to usbnet.o. I don't remember that being the case previously. Could this be the problem? Should I just wait until I get the serial cable and then work on it?


----------



## Dirac

Well rbautch, you were right... slowing it down to 9600 didn't help. I've doublechecked my port settings in Windows also. The bootpage parameters look correct. Stumped...

EDIT: I was able to stay connected long enough to untar the USB drivers as you suggested, and USB/network is back up and running. Still don't know why serial bash isn't working.


----------



## BTUx9

toricred said:


> OK, now I've recovered the files from the .tgz file and still no luck. I'm using a USB200M that uses the ax8817x.o file. I notice that right now the file is a link to usbnet.o. I don't remember that being the case previously. Could this be the problem? Should I just wait until I get the serial cable and then work on it?


Yes, with jaime's backported drivers, ax8817x.o is supposed to be a symlink.


Dirac said:


> Well rbautch, you were right... slowing it down to 9600 didn't help. I've doublechecked my port settings in Windows also. The bootpage parameters look correct. Stumped...
> 
> EDIT: I was able to stay connected long enough to untar the USB drivers as you suggested, and USB/network is back up and running. Still don't know why serial bash isn't working.


I'd check again for serial bash being run twice... see if it appears in the process list more than once.


----------



## Dirac

Every process with /bin/bash in it:

9 root 844 S /bin/bash -login
273 root 516 S tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
275 root 768 S /bin/bash
508 root 1176 S /bin/bash -login

Now to find out where each is being invoked...


----------



## rbautch

lickwid said:


> I am still lost, can someone please take a look at my previous responses and try to help? I tried to find "tar" and "dos2unix" without luck.


I posted a copies of tar and dos2unix at the bottom of the download page. FTP them to your Tivo in binary mode to /busybox, or somewhere in your PATH.


----------



## toricred

Since I know it worked before running the script with the lines in rc.sysinit.author and the .o files are correct, I must have fat fingered at least one line when I added them back to rc.sysinit.author. I'll wait for my serial cable to arrive and try to edit them.


----------



## toricred

Finally got it fixed. I was way off on the problem. I had a typo in the .profile file and the path variable was way off.


----------



## toricred

On the Almost There screen, the only one found is in /tvbin and I think that is the one your script puts in. Is it possible that in version 3.1.5f it could be named something different?


----------



## rbautch

If there is an AlmostThere.bak file in there also, it means that you had an AlmostThere.png file before running the script. If you don't have a .bak file, look at all the .png files in that directory and others to see if you can locate a similar looking file. You did reboot after running the script, right?

By the way, I have yet to locate the "acquiring satellite" graphic in MFS on 6.2. With previous software versions it was obvious, but not anymore. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mgmrick

Kool now that would be the graphic to change

Rick


----------



## toricred

I did reboot after running the script. There was no .bak file. Looking at the rc.sysinit file, and then examining the file, it appears the correct file on the HR10-250 is PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.png. I've tried to copy the file over, but apparently the filesystem for /tvbin is mounted ro. I'm nervous about remounting it. What do you suggest?


----------



## toricred

If I am setting this system up to get a bash prompt over serial, what do I need to do besides the bootpage command? I'm guessing there is something to send /bin/bash to the serial port, but I'm not sure where.


----------



## toricred

I have now verified the name of the AlmostThere file on 3.1.5. It is exactly what I said 2 posts ago and works beautifully.


----------



## rbautch

I think that's the name of the Almost There graphic for all 3.x software. I'll fix it in the next script. The following line in your author file will start serial bash:


Code:


/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

This is different than serial console output, which is set in bootpage.


----------



## mgmrick

Back on 10.1.05 at about 2am I installed Rbautch newest script.

Start by running uninstall first then ftp using filezilla in binary mode to the root dir. No errors everthing installed looks good.

Now today 10.3.05 one of 3 tivo's is missing some logs and other files as per TWP

1) cidcall.log (callerid does not work)
2) svclog.upload
3)svclog.upload.gz
4)tivoLogHead.prv.gz
5)tivoLogHead.prv.gz.bfg

All 3 tivos are missing the command above restart in the main menu in TWP ver 1.2.1

This is similiar too what happened on last script...I let it go and installed the new script and it was right again...but breaking down again.

I don't know what I am doing wrong as I have not read of others having these problems.

Went back and uninstalled the script....ftp the files over and ran the script again. Error message now

Installing Callerid
Unable to set modem callerid : /dev/ttyS1

I did this twice, same error. I did not get this error before today on any installs.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## thehesiod

I'm getting a 404 on the website mastersav (can't post URL due to restriction)

is this on purpose?


----------



## salvatore

thehesiod said:


> is this on purpose?


Not directly; his ISP is having a few issues at the moment.


----------



## rbautch

mgmrick said:


> Installing Callerid
> Unable to set modem callerid : /dev/ttyS1


This means that NCID was already running when you ran the tweak script. Use ps and kill those processes...should be 3 of them for each instance of NCID running. Then reinstall. I'll look into your other issues.


----------



## darekd

I used this script for the first time on my HDVR2 and I got this message:



> Do you want to install callerID on your Tivo? [y/n]: y
> Installing NCID CallerID...
> /enhancements/start.sh: ncidd: command not found
> Appending rc.sysinit.author file to run callerID on reboot...
> /enhancements/start.sh: tivocid: command not found


After I reboot my tivo, caller id didn't work.


----------



## rbautch

I suspect that it tried to run NCID before it had a chance to untar the NCID archive. First try running the uninstall script, and then reinstall it. Try to minimize any hacks or apps like MRV while running the script to conserve resources. If that doesn't fix it, check that the following files are present:


Code:


/var/hack/sbin/ncidd
/var/hack/bin/tivocid

Then check you author file for the following lines:


Code:


cd /var/hack/sbin; ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; tivocid &

If these files and lines are all present, type ps at bash and kill any running processes that have to do with ncid. Then reboot.


----------



## darekd

It seems that I have all the files (see below) but it still doesn't work. I tried multiple times to install and uninstall the tweak.



Code:


/var/hack/sbin/ncidd

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/sbin
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls
ncidd



Code:


/var/hack/bin/tivocid

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/bin
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls
cidalias cidlog cidlogupd ncid out2osd tivocid



Code:


cd /var/hack/sbin; ncidd

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/sbin; ncidd
bash: ncidd: command not found



Code:


cd /var/hack/bin; tivocid &

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/bin; tivocid &
bash: tivocid: command not found
[1] 821
[1] Exit 127 tivocid


----------



## rbautch

Try to navigate to the the directory first, and then run it manually with:


Code:


./ncidd


----------



## darekd

Both commands work but I have to execute them as:

cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd

cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

I modified start.sh with these changes


----------



## salvatore

I noticed the new version of the script installs USB 2.0 drivers. Ive had no luck getting USB 2.0 running on my series 2 DirecTivo, as well as heard USB 2.0 doesnt work as expected on DTivos.

Before I attempt an install of this new script, two questions: 1) are there indeed USB 2.0 issues with DirecTivos, and 2) do I need to run the uninstall script first?

Thanks.


----------



## Fofer

USB 2 works great on my Series 2 DTiVo's... model is HDVR2.
My adapter is the D-Link DUB-E100.


----------



## ttodd1

USB 2.0 works fine on mine too.


----------



## BTUx9

But there ARE some, like those with the kaweth chipset and the newer linksys that don't work so well with tivo. I also don't believe any of the wireless g adapters work yet.


----------



## rbautch

darekd said:


> Both commands work but I have to execute them as:
> 
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> 
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> I modified start.sh with these changes


 This is a mistake in the script. This command will work:


Code:


/var/hack/sbin/ncidd

...and so with this one:


Code:


cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd

...but not this one:


Code:


cd /var/hack/sbin; ncidd


----------



## rbautch

salvatore said:


> I noticed the new version of the script installs USB 2.0 drivers. Ive had no luck getting USB 2.0 running on my series 2 DirecTivo, as well as heard USB 2.0 doesnt work as expected on DTivos.


It depends only on your adapter, not your model Tivo. What adapter do you have? The first post in this thread contains a few that are known to work for sure.


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9 said:


> But there ARE some, like those with the kaweth chipset and the newer linksys that don't work so well with tivo. I also don't believe any of the wireless g adapters work yet.


I wrote a tcl script awhile back to set a flag if wireless settings are detected in MFS, which would skip the usb 2.0 driver install. I may resurrect that if g adapters won't work with 2.0. Is there a way to test for the kaweth chipset?


----------



## salvatore

Its an older Linksys adapter that works perfectly at the moment with USB 1.1. I just applied the new patch and am about to reboot. I'll post again after doing so.


----------



## salvatore

All went well, including still having ethernet access to the TiVo. Thanks again everyone.

Interesting point, though: Ive noticed my TiVo reboots into read/write mode each time. I have to manually set read-only upon each restart.


----------



## bluebeetle

Will this work with software version 7.2?

I didn't want to have to read through all 17 pages to see if someone already asked... sorry.


----------



## BTUx9

salvatore said:


> Interesting point, though: Ive noticed my TiVo reboots into read/write mode each time. I have to manually set read-only upon each restart.


Hackman defaults to setting root r/w whenever TWP is run


----------



## salvatore

Is this good/bad/worth any more attention?


----------



## goony

I just hacked two V6.2 S2 DirecTivos and installed V2.3 of the *rbautch* tweak script - all went well.

I'm having trouble using the 'merge' TWP module: When I attempt to manipulate the order of the merge candidates (in the Merge Order window) by highlighting a show and then using one of the UP, DOWN, TOP, BOTTOM buttons it doesn't do anything to change the show position.

If I go ahead with the merge it still produces the 'multipart' item in the playlist and seems to work fine.

Any idea what is wrong? I tried from two different desktops at home and tried with both IE and FireFox browsers.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

bluebeetle said:


> Will this work with software version 7.2?
> 
> I didn't want to have to read through all 17 pages to see if someone already asked... sorry.


Yes, it will.


----------



## rbautch

I'm testing some new features for the enhancement script. The attached script will install an application called "netperf" that tests the network performance between your tivos (i.e. MRV transfer speed). It creates an alias, so you only have to type the word "speed" as bash to run the test. The script also checks your network settings, checks if IP params are set in MFS, and prompts you to add them if they're not. If you'd like to help me test these scripts, unzip and FTP them to your /enhancements directory. Then run netperf.sh and reboot. Obviously, you need to run it on at least two tivos that are networked. I promise this is a non-destructive test.


----------



## Dirac

One is stuck at Welcome... Powering Up. The other seems to have installed without incident, but I cannot test the script without two working TiVos. I am not brave enough now to try this script on my "main" TiVo. Will take a while to get back up and running.

On both TiVos (one wired, one wireless with WEP, both static IP), your script correctly identified my network parameters.

EDIT: This isn't the first time I've had to rebuild after installing a script and rebooting... I'm going to try SpinRite on the drive to see if there is a more basic problem. I don't think this one's your fault.


----------



## mfrankl6

After installing tweak script I was unable to access tivo web page. Tried to reinstall but it keeps telling me to uninstall first. Whenever I replace the file via ftp it continues to tell me to uninstall before running the script???


----------



## rbautch

mfrankl6 said:


> After installing tweak script I was unable to access tivo web page.


You mean www.tivo.com or Tivowebplus? Have to reboot first to start TWP.



> Tried to reinstall but it keeps telling me to uninstall first. Whenever I replace the file via ftp it continues to tell me to uninstall before running the script???


You can't run the script multiple times without uninstalling first - which means running the uninstall script, not just replacing the files. If you run it multiple times, your backup files (like rc.sysinit.author) will get overidden, and you'll get multiple instances of startup commands in your author file. If tweak.sh dectects the presence of the /enhancements directory, it won't run. 
If you really want to run the script multiple times, delete the enhancements directory first.


----------



## mfrankl6

Thanks for the immediate response I mean tivowebplus. If I delete the enhancements directory will it not still look for it. This is where it is expecting the file to be right.


----------



## rbautch

Your best bet is to run tweak-uninstall.sh from bash, which will erase everything that the script installed. Then reinstall the script.


----------



## mfrankl6

rbautch I appreciate any advice you can give to me the last few hours have been every bit of frustrating I was hoping to improve my tivo experience with this tweak and now I can't connect to tivowebplus at all. Reading through a few forums I came up empty. What file could I have deleted with the tweak-uninstall.sh that directly effects my ability to connect? Also being able to connect callerid with a vonage router.


----------



## rbautch

By "not able to connect", do you mean that you can't start Tivowebplus, or you can't connect via telnet? Running the uninstall script uninstalls Tivowebplus, but only if it was installed by the script. If you still have a telnet connection, run the main script again, and then reboot.


----------



## mfrankl6

Telnet is working fine it is tivowebplus which is not working at all. Entered my ip address in the explorer window and page cannot be displayed. I will try to re-install the main script again.


----------



## MisterEd

I have not installed this script yet. I already have the following installed and working fine on my HR10-250:

Telnet, FTP and the usual binaries
Joe Editor
Tivoweb Plus
Elseed
EndpadPlus

Do I need to remove all this before installing this script?


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> I have not installed this script yet. I already have the following installed and working fine on my HR10-250:
> 
> Telnet, FTP and the usual binaries
> Joe Editor
> Tivoweb Plus
> Elseed
> EndpadPlus
> 
> Do I need to remove all this before installing this script?


No you don't have to remove any of those. If you would like to replace your TWP installation with mine (which has some extra modules and tweaks), just delete your TWP folder and any related startup commands in the author file before running the script. If you can hold out for a few days, I'll post an updated version that fixes the replacement splash screen for the HR10-250 (and all 3.x tivos). The current version won't hurt anything, it just won't replace the splash screen.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch, first of all thanks for the good work on the script. I have been reading along since you first put it up. I'm a cautious sort and always hold off and see what experiences others have before I jump in. Well I jumped in Saturday and installed your script on one of my three series 2s (remember I'm cautious, the other two will get hit later  ). Looks like the cron reboots my tivo at 3am monday morning. 
Now my question, the last "successful call" was Sunday at 9:20pm, which according to your "read me" the reboot would have reset the last successful call indicator. But right now (before the monday evening fakecall) it says that the next scheduled call is Oct 16 Sunday at 8:37. So it looks like the next attempt is set for a little less than a week (I have noticed in the past that they were eight days). Now, I'm a little worried, will the box try to call home next sunday at 8:37? Since this is before the next schedule reboot at Monday at 3am? Or is this just an anomaly of my first period of time using the script and eventually it will fit (so I can plug in the phone and enjoy caller id).
Thanks in advance for your excellent work on the script and even more excellent support and updating of it.

edited to add: I may be misunderstanding your comment "fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot". I'm reading it to say that the reboot set it up in my case such that the tivo will try to call home on the "next scheduled" time that was scheduled when it rebooted - which in my case above will be next Sunday at 8:37.


----------



## rbautch

Glad you finally took the plunge! I haven't messed with fakecall in awhile, but IIRC using fakecall/reboot used to set the next scheduled call about 10 days out. I notice now on all my tivos that it's only 7 days out just like you. If this behavior continues, I'll bump up the reboots to twice/week in the crontab of future script versions. Since cron runs fakecall every night, a quick fix is to just reboot sometime between now and Saturday. Or you can edit this line in your crontab:


Code:


echo '25 9 * * 1 reboot; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"

 to this:


Code:


echo '25 9 * * 1,4 reboot; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"




> edited to add: I may be misunderstanding your comment "fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without a reboot". I'm reading it to say that the reboot set it up in my case such that the tivo will try to call home on the "next scheduled" time that was scheduled when it rebooted - which in my case above will be next Sunday at 8:37.


True. Fakecall alone won't reset the "next scheduled call", which is an MFS entry that only gets updated upon reboot.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> Or you can edit this line in your crontab:


Well, now I've been "outed".  The biggest reason that I just have to stand back and watch everybody else for two months plus is that I don't know how to do things like that. I looked around the tivo with FTP and couldn't even find the crontab, let alone know how to edit it if and when I did find it.  
Guess I'll just stand back and watch, hoping that either somebody will offer to walk me through it. Or that you will offer a patch to solve the problem, as I would assume that the way it looks now maybe everybody that uses it (hoping to be able to leave their phone plugged in) is in for a very unpleasant surprise unless some changes are made to the rebooting frequency.


----------



## rbautch

The crontab is a file named root, located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root. It's a file that signals cron when to do things. To make for easy editing, the script installs an alias for a command that opens the crontab for editing. So, just type "root" at bash, and it will open up the crontab in vi.


----------



## willardcpa

Thanks, I got r done. Even had to figure out how to get the "edit" feature of vi figured out (insert key). And then had to figure out how to exit vi and save the changes. Got it done - took over an hour and about four different tries. I've probably hit thumbs down on my remote well over a dozen times today. Now to wait 3 more days to watch the results.
Again, thanks for the help.
And hopefully, this intercourse will assist others in making the change so they too can safely plug in their phone wire.


----------



## rbautch

Gotta love vi. So intuitive.


----------



## Lopey

I had some problems with the usb drivers on one of my tivo's. I've pulled the drive after having difficulties getting a bash prompt through a serial cable, but that's a different problem for a different day. I want to load the drivers manually. How do I load them, and how do I know which drivers to load?

After doing some research on the Tivo that isn't working.. I found that there is no files in the /lib/modules directory.. just another directory called 2.4.4 which has a number of files and 2 directories.. 1 called pcmcia and another called kernel. I don't see any of this on my other tivo, which is working properly. Anyone have ideas? if I copy all the files out of the modules folder in my good tivo and copy them to the tivo that doesn't work, will it work?


----------



## rbautch

Lopey said:


> If I copy all the files out of the modules folder in my good tivo and copy them to the tivo that doesn't work, will it work?


This will work. There should also be a /lib/modules/backups-orig directory that contains your original drivers. Also check to see if there is an archive called drivers2.4.4.tgz in your lib/modules directory. That archive contains the usb 2.0 drivers. Maybe it didn't get unpacked for some reason? Did you get any errors during the installation?


----------



## ThePhantom

rbautch said:


> Gotta love vi. So intuitive.


Good observation  Perhaps you should consider putting a Nano installation in your script. I've thrown it on my 3 Tivos, as I got sick of struggling with vi (which stands for Virtually Impossible, BTW) to do basic edits...


----------



## mfrankl6

rbautch I am still having some issues maybe the following error message can help you show me where I screwed up.

bash-2.02# cd /var
bash-2.02# tweak.sh
: command not found
: command not found
.//tweak.sh: line 27: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
'//tweak.sh: line 27: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then
bash-2.02#


----------



## Lopey

mfrankl6 said:


> rbautch I am still having some issues maybe the following error message can help you show me where I screwed up.
> 
> bash-2.02# cd /var
> bash-2.02# tweak.sh
> : command not found
> : command not found
> .//tweak.sh: line 27: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
> '//tweak.sh: line 27: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then
> bash-2.02#


The actual command is

sh tweak.sh

I don't know if there is something else wrong, but try that first.


----------



## Gunnyman

ThePhantom said:


> Good observation  Perhaps you should consider putting a Nano installation in your script. I've thrown it on my 3 Tivos, as I got sick of struggling with vi (which stands for Virtually Impossible, BTW) to do basic edits...


I just edit scripts and stuff from my ftp client.
what is this "vi" you people speak of?


----------



## mfrankl6

bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
bash: cd: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# cd /var
bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
bash: cd: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# dir
cache log rbautch-files.tgz tmp
dev lost+found run tweak-uninstall.sh
enhancements mtab spool tweak.sh
etc packages state utils
hack persist timestamp
bash-2.02# cd enhancements
bash-2.02# dir
rbautch-files.tgz readme.rtf tweak-uninstall.sh tweak.sh
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
: command not found
: command not found
tweak.sh: line 27: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
'weak.sh: line 27: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh

Even sh tweak .sh gave me the same error message can anyone else advise. Tivoweb plus no longer working after tweak adjustment.


----------



## tsunami

mfrankl6 said:


> bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
> bash: cd: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# cd /var
> bash-2.02# cd /enhancements
> bash: cd: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# dir
> cache log rbautch-files.tgz tmp
> dev lost+found run tweak-uninstall.sh
> enhancements mtab spool tweak.sh
> etc packages state utils
> hack persist timestamp
> bash-2.02# cd enhancements
> bash-2.02# dir
> rbautch-files.tgz readme.rtf tweak-uninstall.sh tweak.sh
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> : command not found
> : command not found
> tweak.sh: line 27: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
> 'weak.sh: line 27: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> 
> Even sh tweak .sh gave me the same error message can anyone else advise. Tivoweb plus no longer working after tweak adjustment.


Did you run dos2unix on tweak.sh?


----------



## mfrankl6

Yes I did and I will try again.


----------



## tsunami

mfrankl6 said:


> Yes I did and I will try again.


If you run the script it deletes rbautch-files.tgz, make sure it is in the directory with tweak.sh


----------



## mfrankl6

tsunami, 

Thanks for your help that worked well I need to run dos2unix.


----------



## mfrankl6

Any one have suggestions on Tivo, Vonage router, and Yac for caller id?


----------



## tsunami

mfrankl6 said:


> tsunami,
> 
> Thanks for your help that worked well I need to run dos2unix.


You shouldn't but it won't hurt, should get no unique name error message.


----------



## rbautch

ThePhantom said:


> Good observation  Perhaps you should consider putting a Nano installation in your script. I've thrown it on my 3 Tivos, as I got sick of struggling with vi (which stands for Virtually Impossible, BTW) to do basic edits...


Good idea. I put this in the hopper.


----------



## jed5426

Has anybody run this on 4.01b or is it specifially for 6.0?


----------



## tsunami

mfrankl6 said:


> Any one have suggestions on Tivo, Vonage router, and Yac for caller id?


Did you install the Caller ID with the new script from rbautch? It works great with Vonage for me.


----------



## mfrankl6

Tsunami did you run your phone cord directly from the vonage router to phone jack on the back of your tivo?


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> 6.2 and if you don't have that by now why not? It is great.


The latest version will run on all 4.x, 5.x, 6.x, and 7.x Tivos.


----------



## tsunami

mfrankl6 said:


> Tsunami did you run your phone cord directly from the vonage router to phone jack on the back of your tivo?


I ran the phone cord from my Vonage adapter to an empty phone jack in the basement, it then back feeds to every phone in the house. Therefore, each TiVO is basically connected directly to the Vonage adapter.


----------



## rbautch

I added a few more goodies when preparing the script for The Zipper including:

- Setting network paramters in MFS.

- Installing netperf to measure MRV speeds between Tivos.

- Added splash screen replacement for HD-Dtivos (software 3.x).

- Changed reboots to twice/week since fakecall seems to be setting next scheduled call only 6 days out.

*Notice: If you have version 2.3 of the script installed, and you installed USB 2.0 drivers, do not attempt to uninstall it using the uninstall script supplied with that download. Use the attached one instead. The issue is this.*

Edit: Attached a driver just in case.


----------



## TomK

Are you saying there are more enhancements in the Zipper than you have in your Tweak 2.3 script?


----------



## rbautch

Yes, the ones listed above. But I just released version 2.4, which makes them both equal. I edited the previous post to clarify.


----------



## JediKnight2

Were any updates to the scripts made for PTVNet CD users?


----------



## rbautch

JediKnight2 said:


> Were any updates to the scripts made for PTVNet CD users?


Not yet, but perhaps by next weekend. If you can't wait, search this thread for "PTVnet", to see how other foks have dealt with it.


----------



## MisterEd

HR10-250

Well, I decided to take the plunge and run this script. My original setup included:

Joe Editor
Usual Binaries
Endpadplus
TivoWeb+ 1.0
Elseed

There were some paths setup in .profile

I removed Tivoweb Plus before running the script.

I basically selected to install Tivowebplus, update the .profile, instal cron. Skipped caller-id (I have elseed working) and a few other things.

Anyway, after installing I was no longer able to access any linux commands including LS which made me assume that this script overwrote rather then appended my .profile because ro and rw was still working and my paths were gone.

Anyway, I ran the UNinstall script and it said it was restoring .profile but evidently it did not because ro and rw still works. 

If I type "root" it tries to run VI which I don't seem to have - I get "command not found" (I use JOE). I'm kind of at a loss here on how to get back to where I was before I installed this script.

As you can tell, I'm a newbie at this.


----------



## MisterEd

OK, from bash via telnet I manually typed in the PATH= command so I am able to use all my existing binaries again that are in /var/hack/bin.

BTW, even after uninstalling this script (and rebooting) the aliases are still functioning so I assume .profile never got restored.

Edit:
Confirmed: .profile never got restored.


----------



## MisterEd

Could this be part of the problem:

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

Detected Tivo software version is: 3.1.5f-01-2-357
/enhancements/start.sh: /tvbin/HpkPlatform: No such file or directory
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20
*Your Tivo model's code name is:
Your Tivo type could not be determined*

(It's a HR10-250)


----------



## salvatore

Looks like there's been quite a bit taking place in the last few weeks; the Zipper looks like a great tool. I noticed the tweak.zip enhancement archive was updated October 17th...I updated my installation after caller ID was added to the script; has anything materially changed since then to justify applying it again?

Thanks.


----------



## scruffy

I had to run the tweak uninstall so I could instll the new tweak made 10-17-05. for some reason the enhancement dir would not get removed. so i ran the tweak uninstall one more time. i rebooted the tivo after that just to give me a clean start. 

aftere the reboot i had no network. i looked at the network usb device and it had no lights on it. i rebooted one more time just to see if it would come back. it did not. 

so just to confirm the problem i did the same thing on a 2nd tivo aran the tweak uninstall 2 times and bang No usb network. it looks like i have no usb at all.


what can i do to get my usb back. i can reimage the one but the 2nd tivo i need to get the network back up some how.


any idea


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> OK, from bash via telnet I manually typed in the PATH= command so I am able to use all my existing binaries again that are in /var/hack/bin.
> 
> BTW, even after uninstalling this script (and rebooting) the aliases are still functioning so I assume .profile never got restored.
> 
> Edit:
> Confirmed: .profile never got restored.


Sorry to hear these problems cropped up. I don't have an HR10-250 to test it on, so I'm glad you exposed these issues, and I hope you'll help me fix them. Regarding the profile, the script does indeed replace your existing profile completely after asking "Existing profile detected, do you want to replace it?" I set my PATH in the author file, so if you would like to use the aliases in the script profile, either copy them to your profile, or copy your PATH to your author file, or just don't use the new profile.

Before the script replaces your profile, it makes a backup with this command


Code:


 cp /.profile /.profile.bak

 When the uninstall script runs, it checks for the existance of the backup file, and restores it if it's there. The only reason it wouldn't restore the backup would be if you ran the script multiple times (without running the uninstall script) and it replaced your original backup file with new backup file.

I was not aware that HR10-250's did not have vi, or even a symlink from vi to some other editor. I could fix it, but I need to know what editor is stock on HR10-250's. Did you install joe yourself?

The fact that the script did not determine your Tivo type can be fixed if you'll find out something for me. Navigate to /tvbin and type


Code:


HpkPlatform -type

, and let me know what the code name is.


----------



## rbautch

salvatore said:


> Looks like there's been quite a bit taking place in the last few weeks; the Zipper looks like a great tool. I noticed the tweak.zip enhancement archive was updated October 17th...I updated my installation after caller ID was added to the script; has anything materially changed since then to justify applying it again?
> 
> Thanks.


Just what's in post 542 above. If you have a phone line connected, I'd install the new version to get the twice/week reboots. Or just manually edit your crontab. The netperf feature is pretty cool too if you want to measure MRV speed between your Tivos. The next release should have EndPad(Plus) and support for Tivos hacked with PTVnet. That should be ready in about a week.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> The next release should have EndPad(Plus) and support for Tivos hacked with PTVnet. That should be ready in about a week.


man o man, this **** just gets better and better, can wait to hack my unit next weekend with "The Zipper" and your "Scripts", keep up the good work you and Gunny   :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rbautch

scruffy said:


> I had to run the tweak uninstall so I could instll the new tweak made 10-17-05. for some reason the enhancement dir would not get removed. so i ran the tweak uninstall one more time. i rebooted the tivo after that just to give me a clean start.
> 
> aftere the reboot i had no network. i looked at the network usb device and it had no lights on it. i rebooted one more time just to see if it would come back. it did not.
> 
> so just to confirm the problem i did the same thing on a 2nd tivo aran the tweak uninstall 2 times and bang No usb network. it looks like i have no usb at all.
> 
> what can i do to get my usb back. i can reimage the one but the 2nd tivo i need to get the network back up some how.
> 
> any idea


When the uninstall script runs, it executes the following commands:


Code:


cp /lib/modules/backups-orig/* /lib/modules &>/dev/null
rm -r /lib/modules/backups-orig

I've learned that the Linux copy command will not overwrite the ax8817x.o symlink with the original ax8817x.o driver without using the force option (-f). I was able to duplicate your problem exactly and I lost my connection. I was also able to fix it 5 minutes with a serial cable. If you don't have/buy a cable, your only other options are to re-image the drive, or pull the drive, mount the root file system, and copy the original ax8817x.o driver back to /lib/modules. PM me if you need help. I posted a new uninstall script that works. On the bright side, you saved several other users from a similar fate.


----------



## ashram

just tried the new version of your script....it has made my life easy!!!
i was worried about adding usb to my dtivo, considering my linux experience is from gunny's un-guide. this made my transition painless and FAST!!!

thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## rbautch

*Notice: If you have version 2.3 of the script installed, and you installed USB 2.0 drivers, do not attempt to uninstall it using the uninstall script supplied with that download. Use the one attached to post 542 instead. The issue is this.*


----------



## MisterEd

Absolutely nothing to be sorry about!

I DEFINATELY 100% for sure only ran the script one time and the uninstall 1 time and there was no .profile.bak file restored (created?). Just curious, why not append the author file with just the aliases rather then replace it?

There were a bunch of other "file not founds" if I remember while the script was running. Maybe I will run it again and just record the script results. Maybe they were unimportant, or maybe not.

I installed JOE myself. There is no editor on the HR10 AFAIK. I just changed the .profile to load JOE instead of VI and it works fine.

Here is the HpkPlatform results:

bash-2.02# pwd
/tvbin
bash-2.02# HpkPlatform -type
bash: HpkPlatform: command not found
bash-2.02#

That file didn't exist in that directory. I also tried ./HpkPlatform -type with same results.

Anything else just ask, but I'm a rank newbie so you'll have to let me know exactly (step by step) what you need done.

Regards,
Ed

Edit: Oh yea, when it started it said "no network card found" and wouldn't install any drivers (although I do have the Netgear (I think, it's buried in my cabinet now)? USB dongle installed and working fine.



rbautch said:


> Sorry to hear these problems cropped up. I don't have an HR10-250 to test it on, so I'm glad you exposed these issues, and I hope you'll help me fix them. Regarding the profile, the script does indeed replace your existing profile completely after asking "Existing profile detected, do you want to replace it?" I set my PATH in the author file, so if you would like to use the aliases in the script profile, either copy them to your profile, or copy your PATH to your author file, or just don't use the new profile.
> 
> Before the script replaces your profile, it makes a backup with this command
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cp /.profile /.profile.bak
> 
> When the uninstall script runs, it checks for the existance of the backup file, and restores it if it's there. The only reason it wouldn't restore the backup would be if you ran the script multiple times (without running the uninstall script) and it replaced your original backup file with new backup file.
> 
> I was not aware that HR10-250's did not have vi, or even a symlink from vi to some other editor. I could fix it, but I need to know what editor is stock on HR10-250's. Did you install joe yourself?
> 
> The fact that the script did not determine your Tivo type can be fixed if you'll find out something for me. Navigate to /tvbin and type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HpkPlatform -type
> 
> , and let me know what the code name is.


----------



## mgmrick

Whew...glad you caught that before I got around to installing your newest script. Sounds simple enough. I can't complain with all the hard work you put into this at some point a problem would come up.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> Just curious, why not append the (profile) with just the aliases rather then replace it?


Just in case the profile aint there. I may mod this based on your experience.



> There were a bunch of other "file not founds" if I remember while the script was running. Maybe I will run it again and just record the script results. Maybe they were unimportant, or maybe not.


I'd like to know what these are.



> Here is the HpkPlatform results:
> 
> bash-2.02# pwd
> /tvbin
> bash-2.02# HpkPlatform -type
> bash: HpkPlatform: command not found
> bash-2.02#


I'll figure out another way to get this info.



> Edit: Oh yea, when it started it said "no network (adapter) found" and wouldn't install any drivers (although I do have the Netgear (I think, it's buried in my cabinet now)? USB dongle installed and working fine.


This means that it could not detect the adapter connected to your Tivo. Please copy the attached file to the enhancements directory, and run it with:


Code:


tivosh ipflags.tcl

...then note the contents of the file named /enhancements/netstats_flag. PM me with the results.


----------



## scruffy

Thanks for the fast responce on this. i did PM you for help in fixing it.


----------



## Lopey

I would like to make a suggestion for future versions of this script if possible. I know that there is something that you can put into the rc.sysinit.author file to change the prompt from "bash" to something else. Is it possible to make a prompt to fill in the name that you want, or to grab the MRV name this is used and make it the bash name? I like many here, I'm sure have more than 1 tivo, and it would be nice to change the bash to something that identifies the tivo.


----------



## rbautch

Lopey said:


> I would like to make a suggestion for future versions of this script if possible. I know that there is something that you can put into the rc.sysinit.author file to change the prompt from "bash" to something else. Is it possible to make a prompt to fill in the name that you want, or to grab the MRV name this is used and make it the bash name? I like many here, I'm sure have more than 1 tivo, and it would be nice to change the bash to something that identifies the tivo.


Good idea. I'll put it in the hopper.


----------



## AbMagFab

So... what parts of this (version 2.4) work on an HD Tivo? I searched the thread, but only found a bunch of open questions.

Things like the log cleaning, cron, TWP restart, etc., would be nice to have running.


----------



## rbautch

I'm still working on it. Im not yet sure if MrEd's experience was an anomoly or indicative of all HD Dtivos. Cron and the network stuff didnt work for him. All other hacks should work. Please reprt what you find.


----------



## salvatore

rbautch said:


> Just what's in post 542 above. If you have a phone line connected, I'd install the new version to get the twice/week reboots. Or just manually edit your crontab. The netperf feature is pretty cool too if you want to measure MRV speed between your Tivos. The next release should have EndPad(Plus) and support for Tivos hacked with PTVnet. That should be ready in about a week.


Gotcha. Keep up the outstanding work, and I'll wait for the next iteration of the script. That will be 2.5?


----------



## pgorbas

I see a Zippered 2series 2 DTiVo will enable networkings - is the the same as HME or TiVo To Go? 

Do you think a zippered series 2 DTiVo will play nicely with a r15?


----------



## Gunnyman

No HME is stanadalone only.
and 
No


----------



## bengalfreak

Three out of four of my DTivos (one twice) have frozen in the last week. Frozen meaning I turn on the television to find the picture frozen in place. No remote key presses are recognized. Nor do I have TWP access. The only solution is to pull the plug and reboot. Has anyone else had this problem? In three years, I've never had a single machine freeze like this before applying the rbautch script, now I've had four instances the last 12 days or so. Any ideas?

Edit: I almost forgot, the offending machine disappears from the Now Playing list of the other machines while its frozen.


----------



## mgmrick

Not frozen. But I have 1 that reboots about once a day and I had another 1 reboot yesterday while watching it. What is the last line in your kernel before it froze up? My last line before reboot is.

TMK Fatal Error Thread My World <193>:assertion failure

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Phanatic

OK, before I go any further...

I installed the script from v. 2.3 a few weeks back. I was going to go to 2.4, and saw the note about using the different uninstall script if I used the USB 2.0 drivers (which I did). So, I ran the new uninstall, and got the following:

bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
: command not found
in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
: command not found
Removing directories and files...
: command not found
tweak-uninstall.sh: line 97: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
'weak-uninstall.sh: line 97: `fi


What am I missing? I don't want to go any further until I have an idea... thanks!


----------



## Phanatic

Never mind. Forgot to run dos2unix...


----------



## rbautch

mgmrick said:


> Not frozen. But I have 1 that reboots about once a day and I had another 1 reboot yesterday while watching it. What is the last line in your kernel before it froze up? My last line before reboot is.
> 
> TMK Fatal Error Thread My World <193>:assertion failure
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


I suggest killing various processes one by one, until you find the offender. Since it occurs once/day, I would start with crond. I never saw that error before. MyWorld is the Tivo's on-screen user interface. Where did you get your 6.2 image from...Tivo call-in, Instantcake, emule?


----------



## rbautch

Lopey said:


> I would like to make a suggestion for future versions of this script if possible. I know that there is something that you can put into the rc.sysinit.author file to change the prompt from "bash" to something else. Is it possible to make a prompt to fill in the name that you want, or to grab the MRV name this is used and make it the bash name? I like many here, I'm sure have more than 1 tivo, and it would be nice to change the bash to something that identifies the tivo.


I was playing around with this, and come up the new color bash that's descriptive. It will be in the next version. See attached...


----------



## salvatore

Being a minimalist, my suggestion is to make this one of the yes/no prompts. Something like: "Add additional colors to the bash prompt, file, and directory listings?"


----------



## Gunnyman

I Likey!
Nice addition Russ.


----------



## rbautch

There will be two y/n options, one to add a description and the other to add color.


----------



## Gunnyman

Ok in case anyone is wondering, Rbautch is the man.


----------



## salvatore

Seconded, and so moved.


----------



## bengalfreak

mgmrick said:


> Not frozen. But I have 1 that reboots about once a day and I had another 1 reboot yesterday while watching it. What is the last line in your kernel before it froze up? My last line before reboot is.
> 
> TMK Fatal Error Thread My World <193>:assertion failure
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


My kernel log shows as below. What's worse is that it is posting those exact same lines to the kernel log every ten minutes as we speak.



Code:


Oct 22 02:53:37 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0834207a 
Oct 22 02:53:37 (none) kernel: Before = 0x083420b1, After = 0x083420df 
Oct 22 02:53:37 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 03:01:10 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x006efa1e 
Oct 22 03:01:10 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00c14a65, After = 0x00c14a93 
Oct 22 03:01:10 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 12:46:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00fdb0f0 
Oct 22 12:46:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00ea3ea4, After = 0x00ea3ed2 
Oct 22 12:46:51 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 12:51:38 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x02440955 
Oct 22 12:51:38 (none) kernel: Before = 0x022ee9b1, After = 0x022ee9df 
Oct 22 12:51:38 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 13:06:46 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0543bd8d 
Oct 22 13:06:46 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0543bdde, After = 0x0543be0b 
Oct 22 13:06:46 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 13:23:29 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x09119931 
Oct 22 13:23:29 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0911996f, After = 0x0911999d 
Oct 22 13:23:29 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 13:23:31 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x0949c0e2 
Oct 22 13:23:31 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0949c11b, After = 0x0949c148 
Oct 22 13:23:31 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 13:44:07 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03a2b684 
Oct 22 13:44:07 (none) kernel: Before = 0x03a29406, After = 0x03a29434 
Oct 22 13:44:07 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 13:45:08 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03ec596d 
Oct 22 13:45:08 (none) kernel: Before = 0x03d8c409, After = 0x03d8c437 
Oct 22 13:45:08 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 14:09:44 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x09991246 
Oct 22 14:09:44 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0998eb25, After = 0x0998eb53 
Oct 22 14:09:44 (none) kernel: 
Oct 22 16:48:51 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x283468c2 
Oct 22 16:48:51 (none) kernel: Before = 0x28346f18, After = 0x28346f46 
Oct 22 16:48:51 (none) kernel:

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## mgmrick

Rbautch,

6.2 came from D* upgrade


----------



## scruffy

:up: :up: :up: :up: I just wanted everone to know that rbautch was very fast in responding to me PM with how to fix the problem i had with no USB. the guy is the man. Look out tivo world....


----------



## ThePhantom

mgmrick said:


> Not frozen. But I have 1 that reboots about once a day and I had another 1 reboot yesterday while watching it. What is the last line in your kernel before it froze up? My last line before reboot is.
> 
> TMK Fatal Error Thread My World <193>:assertion failure
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


In my experience:

Frozen Tivo == failing hard drive (check your logs for IDE errors regarding loss of IRQ, etc.)

Rebooting Tivo == bad guide data/conflicting season passes/TWP running out of memory. Clear your season passes, and check your poolsize in TWP.


----------



## bengalfreak

ThePhantom said:


> In my experience:
> 
> Frozen Tivo == failing hard drive (check your logs for IDE errors regarding loss of IRQ, etc.)
> 
> Rebooting Tivo == bad guide data/conflicting season passes/TWP running out of memory. Clear your season passes, and check your poolsize in TWP.


Normally I would agree but three of the four Tivos all at once? And I can't find anything strange in the logs except for the above lines no loss of IRQ anywhere.


----------



## ssstivo

rbautch said:


> 5. Adds or removes Showcases and Yellow Stars.


What are "Yellow Stars"?


----------



## BTUx9

On the main menu, near the bottom, there are advertising items that have a yellow star.


----------



## ssstivo

BTUx9 said:


> On the main menu, near the bottom, there are advertising items that have a yellow star.


Thanks for the info. That's not something I'd want, so I made the right call when I said no to installing it.


----------



## ThePhantom

bengalfreak said:


> Normally I would agree but three of the four Tivos all at once? And I can't find anything strange in the logs except for the above lines no loss of IRQ anywhere.


Again -- I'd guess that you're situation is bogus guide data, or something similar. Clear your season passes and guide data.


----------



## rbautch

Use the season pass backup module of TWP to make that less painful.


----------



## MisterEd

See your PM for the rest, but this is the prompt I get (which is not correct)


----------



## bengalfreak

ThePhantom said:


> Again -- I'd guess that you're situation is bogus guide data, or something similar. Clear your season passes and guide data.


No, what you said was:

Frozen Tivo == failing hard drive (check your logs for IDE errors regarding loss of IRQ, etc.)

Rebooting Tivo == bad guide data/conflicting season passes/TWP running out of memory. Clear your season passes, and check your poolsize in TWP.

And my Tivo isn't rebooting, its freezing. Anyway, clearing season passes is easy enough, but how does one go about clearing the guide data? Is it just a matter of leaving it unplugged for a length of time.


----------



## BTUx9

I disagree, on freezing tivos being most commonly bad disks... the logs will usually show if the disk is going bad, and 6.2 is known to cause freezes AND reboots on some hardware.

I'd agree that clearing data would be a good idea... you find that from the main menu->messages & setup->restart or reset->Clear prog. info and todo

as rbautch said, you can save your season passes thru twp, you may want to only restore the most important ones first, in case that's an issue (some have reported bad SPs causing reboots)

Good Luck


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch:

It looks as if I've had my first instance of having /var wiped and rebuilt. Since all four of my Tivos were hacked in exactly the same way, can I simply copy the /hack directory from one of the others to this unit, or should I rerun the enhancements script? I assume that I shouldn't run the uninstall script since there's nothing to uninstall.

Oh, I forgot, this Tivo is not hacked in EXACTLY the same way. I put tivotools in /tivo-bin on this unit while the others are in /busybox.


----------



## ThePhantom

bengalfreak said:


> No, what you said was:
> 
> <snip>.


I'm sorry, I got confused with the replies between you and the other user that has random reboots.

In your case, I agree with BTUx9 (a fellow MassHöle, I must note  ) -- your drive is most likely failing. My 2-year old Maxtor DiamondMax started doing the same thing after a few hours of use. Fortunately, it would operate long enough for me to 'dd' it to another drive...


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> rbautch:
> 
> It looks as if I've had my first instance of having /var wiped and rebuilt. Since all four of my Tivos were hacked in exactly the same way, can I simply copy the /hack directory from one of the others to this unit, or should I rerun the enhancements script?


Copying /var/hack from another tivo should work fine. The only thing I have the script put there is TWP (because it's big, and it's easy to copy back), and CallerID stuff (because the NCID binaries are hard coded to look for stuff there). Co-incidentally, my next project is going to be making a Rescue Disk iso. This would be a single disk that would boot on a PC and automatically correct things on your Tivo drive, like /var getting wiped, author file deleted, or more importantly, things that might make you lose your connection, like bad/wrong drivers, etc. I haven't thought this through all that much yet, and any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> See your PM for the rest, but this is the prompt I get (which is not correct)


Well, at least the colors are pretty.


----------



## tsunami

Two TiVO's both running rbautch's latest and greatest. Both show fakecall ran at 12:20 AM this morning. Both tried to call out at 4:20 AM, luckily I have Vonage and they failed.
Anyone else see this show up? If so, wonder why.
Manually running fakecall with reboot shows no planned call for a week.
Mike


----------



## rbautch

If the cronlogs are showing fakecall running every night, then the problem has to be reboots (or lack thereof). Are you running forced reboots, or using safereboot? The script appends fakecall.tcl to actually write the log entries in cronlog-main, so if you're getting entries in the log, you can be assured that fakecall did in fact run.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> If the cronlogs are showing fakecall running every night, then the problem has to be reboots (or lack thereof). Are you running forced reboots, or using safereboot? The script appends fakecall.tcl to actually write the log entries in cronlog-main, so if you're getting entries in the log, you can be assured that fakecall did in fact run.


Oh it ran (fakecall), and it reboots weekly just as you wrote the script. I chose the script that forces the reboot even if a show is recording.
The system info on BOTH TiVOs show fakecall ran last night. They would both have to have not reboot for some reason.
I will keep an eye on it till next Monday and see what happens.
I just wanted to see if anybody else was showing the same thing, if so, then a forced call might have been sent down from the sat.


----------



## willardcpa

tsunami said:


> Oh it ran (fakecall), and it reboots weekly just as you wrote the script. I chose the script that forces the reboot even if a show is recording.
> The system info on BOTH TiVOs show fakecall ran last night. They would both have to have not reboot for some reason.
> I will keep an eye on it till next Monday and see what happens.
> I just wanted to see if anybody else was showing the same thing, if so, then a forced call might have been sent down from the sat.


"it reboots weekly just as you wrote the script." There is the rub, fakecall resets the next phone call for less than a week out, like six days and 20 hours or so (as I recall, I'm not close to my tivos right now). Russ rewrote the script so that now it reboots twice a week and covers this problem. You need to update to his version 2.4, or otherwise edit the cron yourself so that it reboots twice a week.


----------



## bnm81002

hey Russ,
I see that there's a 2.5 beta version for your scripts, what is that for? which version should be used with "The Zipper" then? thanks


----------



## rbautch

It's still being developed, and only a few brave souls are testing it with me. When it's ready to be officially released, I'll announce the new features. If you want to upgrade from the version that came with the Zipper, just run the uninstall script to remove the old one, and then install the new one.


----------



## Dirac

I have been a lot more timid since "Office TiVo" took a nosedive. Sorry Russ!


----------



## scruffy

OK well I have installed the bata 2.5 release on 5 systems and everything seems to be running fine. i can not see any problems yet.


----------



## fonzarelli

is /var getting wiped a normal thing? I've been having great luck until my box crashed on Sunday night. Now, if it crashes or if I restart it, /var is wiped. It only takes a few minutes to fix, so it's not a big deal, but any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

basically just don't keep stuff in /var


----------



## scruffy

gunnyman I just have on question for you. were do you keep you stuff if not in the /var dir..  



Also installed 2.5ver2 on one system looks good :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Gunnyman

in /hack


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> in /hack


hey Gunny,
does the Zipper or the Enhancement Scripts do that for you or do you have to do that yourself? thanks


----------



## BTUx9

scruffy said:


> gunnyman I just have on question for you. were do you keep you stuff if not in the /var dir..
> 
> Also installed 2.5ver2 on one system looks good :up: :up: :up:


Here's a rundown of places hacks can be kept:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3210355&highlight=partition#post3210355


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> hey Gunny,
> does the Zipper or the Enhancement Scripts do that for you or do you have to do that yourself? thanks


Only Tivowebplus is stored in /var/hack
the rest is all in /hacks


----------



## LlamaLarry

This is something that I have always wondered and since you guys brought it up... 
Why do some folks keep things in /var at all since it is prone to getting wiped with the file system runs low on disk space? Is there any other reason that old *nix habits?

As long as you handle your PATH why not put your stuff where ever ya like?


----------



## Gunnyman

probably because /var is not readonly by default.
and it sits on a separate partition in the tivo /dev/hda9


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> Only Tivowebplus is stored in /var/hack
> the rest is all in /hacks


so the Enhancement Scripts will do that for me automatically when I install the Scripts, correct? or do I have to do it myself? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

zipper makes sure it doens't overload your /var.
just make sure you allow cron to wipe/archive you logs so you can ftp them off tivo and delete them from time to time.
BIG log files is another way to make sure var gets wiped.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> zipper makes sure it doens't overload your /var.
> just make sure you allow cron to wipe/archive you logs so you can ftp them off tivo and delete them from time to time.
> BIG log files is another way to make sure var gets wiped.


what logs need to be ftp and deleted? when should they be deleted as well(time frame)? thanks


----------



## rbautch

The Enhancements script sets up a cron task to wipe your logs regularly. As long as you said yes to the cron install, you're good to go.


----------



## rbautch

New features/fixes: (see original post for details)

Added full support for the HR10-250. Thanks to MisterEd for testing this extensively!

Installs endpad or endpadplus.

Installs joe text editor.

Changes bash prompt to be more descriptive and colorful (see attached).

Adds express version of the script which deletes all sleep commands on the fly, making the script run faster. This is aimed at advanced users who don't care about the on-screen echo statements.

Adjusted uninstall script to move rbautch-files.tgz archive to the directory tweak-uninstall was run from. This allows you to uninstall/reinstall the script cleanly.

If existing profile is found, appends aliases to it instead of overwriting it.

Fixed Tivowebplus restarts so they dont delete /dev/null (thanks to JamieP).

Fixed TWP aliases.


----------



## AbMagFab

Thanks! Trying it out now on one of my HD Tivo's.

That "unset crlf" is nice. Is there any way to make that a default for the XP telnet? Or is there another freeware telnet program you can recommend? Or another termtype for the Tivo?

That extra crlf is annoying.


----------



## Gunnyman

Russ,
I'm not sure why, but my author files on both tivos had alot of duplicate entries in them for netserver and crond after installing this latest script. 
I ran the uninstall prior to the new install. I used advanced mode. Does a new author file get generated by the script, or does an existing one get appended?
It seems that multiple script installs (as items get upgraded) is going to cause this issue, or is it just my units?


----------



## rbautch

AbMagFab said:


> Thanks! Trying it out now on one of my HD Tivo's.
> 
> That "unset crlf" is nice. Is there any way to make that a default for the XP telnet? Or is there another freeware telnet program you can recommend? Or another termtype for the Tivo?
> 
> That extra crlf is annoying.


Annoying, yes! I use a program called Absolute Telent, with enter set to send CR instead of CR/LF (under VT options). You can also permanently set the IP address and other settings, so you are one click away from a telnet session on your Tivo. I have 4 shortcuts on my desktop, one that opens telnet on each Tivo. I'm sure there are other telnet clients that will do the same. Erics Telnet98 is one of them.


----------



## Gunnyman

don't have this issue with cmdline telnet on my mac 
BUT I did have echo until Fofer taught me telnet -K 
no more echo


----------



## rbautch

Gunnyman said:


> Russ,
> I'm not sure why, but my author files on both tivos had alot of duplicate entries in them for netserver and crond after installing this latest script.
> I ran the uninstall prior to the new install. I used advanced mode. Does a new author file get generated by the script, or does an existing one get appended?
> It seems that multiple script installs (as items get upgraded) is going to cause this issue, or is it just my units?


The only way this can happen is if the uninstall script did not restore your backup author file, or your virgin backup author file got overwritten with another backup. Since the main script appends startup commands to your author file, it's expecting a virgin author file. Try un-installing once more, then strip out your author file to virgin state, then run the script again.


----------



## Gunnyman

gotcha
I bet my author file has been fubar for a while and I just noticed.
THUMBS WAY UP for joe too btw.


----------



## Human123

I am interested in adding the endplus option with the script. I assume that 6.2 Dtivos should use the endpad plus option from my reading. I also read where endpadplus will cancel a suggestion to pad a program. There is a -seq that you could add to change this.
How does it install "out of the box" 

Also I notice a few recent reports on the other forum about a few recordings not happening and their speculating on either endpad or guide data. Anyone having problems here with endpadplus installed
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

The script will detect that your tivo has dual-tuners and will install EndPadPlus. It uses the -seq switch by default. You can add or change EPP options by editing the corresponding line in your author file.


----------



## Human123

Thanks
And to verify, you run the uninstall script of the version you have installed, correct?
I have 3 Dtivos and they all have different versions of your script. I am going to bring them all up to the lataest.
Great work on this!!!


----------



## rbautch

Since the uninstall script for ver 2.3 had a bug that could sever your network connection, it's safest to use the newest one that comes with ver 2.5. All uninstall scripts are backwards compatible.


----------



## Human123

Beware...Possible dumb question ahead

Directions say to ftp 2 files to Tivo and store anywhere. (I put in /hacks) Then run dos2unix tweak*

I want to uninstall old scripts now and need to ftp over the sh tweak-uninstall.sh
I assume I can place it anywhere also and I will put it in /hacks which now only has tweak.sh in it.
I thought I remembered old instructions on running dos2unix on the uninstall script also before running it. Is this still so. I use Filezilla FTP and always transfer in binary.

After running uninstall script (which I have never done obviously) I am assuming that all traces of earlier versions are gone and when I ftp over the new 2 files, there won't be any overwritting of files.


----------



## Human123

I Ftp'd the uninstall file over and ran it and here is a paste of the results

bash-2.02# cd hacks
bash-2.02# ls
tweak-uninstall.sh tweak.sh
bash-2.02# dos2unix tweak*
bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
Restoring original splash screen...
Done!

It was so long ago that I don't remember whether I had TWP installed along with 2.0 drivers or if I had the script install them. I thought I remember reading something about unistalling TWP manually if it was not installed by the script if you wanted it replaced with the latest version.

Now that it skipped uninstalling some of these items I am wondering what I should do when installing an updated script and it asks about these items.

Can I just run the new script and install everything I want and it will update or install these intelligently? 
Thanks


----------



## tbeckner

AbMagFab said:


> Thanks! Trying it out now on one of my HD Tivo's.
> 
> That "unset crlf" is nice. Is there any way to make that a default for the XP telnet? Or is there another freeware telnet program you can recommend? Or another termtype for the Tivo?
> 
> That extra crlf is annoying.


I use "Telnet -t vt100 {IP Address}" instead of the "unset crlf" and that eliminates the extra CRLF and I have never ran into a problem. Which allows me to make a shortcut that functions perfect.


----------



## rbautch

Human123 said:


> Can I just run the new script and install everything I want and it will update or install these intelligently?
> Thanks


Yes. The uninstall script recognizes everything that was installed by the previous script, and wipes them clean. Note that it also leaves a copy of the rbautch-files.tgz archive in whatever directory you ran uninstall from. Remember to replace this with the new version when you run the updated script.


----------



## Human123

rbautch said:


> Yes. The uninstall script recognizes everything that was installed by the previous script, and wipes them clean. Note that it also leaves a copy of the rbautch-files.tgz archive in whatever directory you ran uninstall from. Remember to replace this with the new version when you run the updated script.


Russ,

In my case it did not leave a copy of that file from /hacks where I uninstalled from. Could that feature be from a later version of the script? There is a version of that file in enhancements from running your new script. Where I ran unistall (/hacks) only has the uninstall file and the tweak.sh file which I removed the old one and replaced it with the new one

Also, should I manually uninstall TWP or anything if I wanted the enhancement version? In my case I think I had it installed before I originally used your script the first time.


----------



## rbautch

Human123 said:


> Russ,
> 
> In my case it did not leave a copy of that file from /hacks where I uninstalled from. Could that feature be from a later version of the script?
> 
> Also, should I manually uninstall TWP or anything if I wanted the enhancement version? In my case I think I had it installed before I originally used your script the first time.


If it's an older script, then it may have moved it to root. Yes, manually delete TWP if it was not installed by the script.


----------



## Human123

Thanks

When I ran the new script I did not get a choice on the fakecall and number of reboots per week. It says when installing crond that it was skipping setup.

I want two reboots per week. What do you think happened here?

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements... 
ideturb 
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: ncode

Detected Tivo software version is: 6.2-01-2-321 
csplit less 
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel: 2.4.20 
dirname 
Your Tivo model's code name is: trinity readlink uudecode pegasu
Your Tivo is a RID DTivo...SD-DVR80 or DVR-40

Installing new profile with aliases... 
dmesg 
diff login
Checking for existing profile...uuencode ircatch-atmel.o 
Existing profile detected, do you want to append new aliases it? [y/n]: y 
dos2unix 
Appending aliases to your profile...

dirname ls

Do you want to change your bash prompt to be more descriptive? [y/n]: y

bash-2.0 
fold mfs
Enter a short name for this tivo here: KidzTivols setpri wipelogsee 
Appending profile with new bash prompt settings... 
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: y 
fdisk mfs_poke sha1s

aborting open transaction ... st 
et tivo here: 192.168.123.124

Adding the alias "speed" to your profile to run netperf...rstream splitush]

Do you want to add additional target tivos? [y/n]: yrt-stop-daemonlogin 
Enter the IP address of your second target tivo here: 192.168.123.153

71 and 192.168.123.124ted] 
After rebooting, type "speed2" at bash to measure MRV speed between 192.168.123.ar/dev/log -m 10000 
171 and 192.168.123.1530 S /tvbin/dssappAVus

Appending your author file to run netserver on reboot...root 452 S /sbin/klogdt 1240 S /tvbin/d

Make sure you run this script on all target tivos before use. 
58 root 1132 S /tvbin/dssappAV root

Do you want to install channel logos? [y/n]: y 
Loading channel logo slices. This will take a minute...dssappAV 
83

Do you want to replace the "Almost There" splash screen [y/n]: yssappAVtform trinityp 
Installing NCID CallerID... 
Appending rc.sysinit.author file to run callerID on reboot... 
85 root 1532 S /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foregro

Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]: 
93 root 2204 S
y 
How much padding (in minutes) would you like to add BEFORE each program?: 3er -Foreground -platform trinity 
How much padding (in minutes) would you like to add AFTER each program?: 3 
121 r 
88 root 1532 S /tvbin/TvLau
Installing EndPadPlus (by Falcontx and Sanderton) for dual tuner DirecTivo

124 root 1620 S mcp dbgc-mcp pwd

Do you have Tivowebplus already installed? [y/n]: y 4112 S dbgc-mcp 
Tivowebplus detected in /var/hack directory...mcp35 root 1800 S huxley 
creating TWPrun scripts on the fly (used later for cron, etc)1620 S mcp 
136 root 18

Existing fakecall detected in /busybox, backing up and replacing... 
137 root 180 
Running updated fakecall now....mcp 
Running fakecall v

Existing crond binary detected, replacing...
137 root 1800 S huxleyn tv
Existing cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron, skipping cron install...S huxleyces 
139 root 1800 S huxle

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? [y/n]: y1800 S huxley SW [khubd] tmp

Existing backup.itcl module detected. Good...ystemServices3444 S tcphonehome 
Appending crontab with weekly season pass backup task...ot 2508 S SystemServices tcphonehomemod

155 roo
]: y 3
This backup and future weekly backups will be written to /seasonpass_backups/bac 
162 root 2508 S SystemServicest 
kup68 
Be sure to FTP your backups to your PC regularly for safe keeping. 
163 root 496 S /sbin/dhclien
Patience please. Backup will take about 2 minutes, during which youll see no out 
put... 
Season passes and wishlists successfully backed up!po 
164 root

Do you want to remove HMO/MRV expiration certificates? This cantgrep 
172 root 2780 S Kn 
hurt, and is necessary if you received 6.2 from a Tivo download. [y/n]: y 
173 root

----- ---------- NetworkVideoS
1087735 TIVOVID_2-12000-32767-00000000

No expiration certificates found in /State/Keyring...tComponent183 root 2532 S NetworkVideoService
...so you're good to go. Nothing deleted.

Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: y4 root 2532 S NetworkVideoServic 
starting sc62add.tcl... 
Showcases and yellow stars successfully added! 2780 S KnownHostComponent 
Showcases will start showing up tomorrow morning60 S ApgManager
Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...ApgManagerrun


----------



## rbautch

It skipped the whole cron installation because it detected an existing cron installation in /var/spool/cron, which you must have installed yourself. Delete that directory, uninstall, then reinstall.


----------



## Human123

rbautch said:


> It skipped the whole cron installation because it detected an existing cron installation in /var/spool/cron, which you must have installed yourself. Delete that directory, uninstall, then reinstall.


Just to be clear...

I delete the entire directory of /var/spool/cron?

I am going to delete TWP also. So I would delete the whole directory of /var/hack/tivowebplus?

Thanks...Just wanting to be careful

Edit
For what it's worth
I think I may have manually installed TWP, but I did not install crond manually. I couldn't do it if I wanted to 

Look at my earlier post showing the uninstall. It skipped alot of things which I am not sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## rbautch

Yes, delete entire directory. It's possible the flag that signals the uninstaller got deleted, which would cause it to skip.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> The Enhancements script sets up a cron task to wipe your logs regularly. As long as you said yes to the cron install, you're good to go.


I figured that either your Scripts or the Zipper would put the hacks in a different directory(/hacks) then in the /var directory as Gunny has said and that the logs would be wiped by using cron, damn you and Gunny are too good :up: :up: :up:


----------



## JammasterC

While running Enhancement Script ver.2.5beta, I was asked to set IP parameters :
I had set the Default gateway incorrect , I would like to change the IP parameters I uninstalled ver2.5beta , but when running Enhancement ver2.5, I recieve the following
*The following IP parameters foung in MFS:*
_Ip is currently set to..._
_default gateway is currently set to..._
_etc._
I need to chage the IP address of the modem.
thank you
UPDATE  
After "searching" and piecing together posts, Within _/enhancements_ I found _net-launch.sh_
when typed at the bash prompt took me to the Ip parameter setup dialog !


----------



## rbautch

Is there a question in there?


----------



## JammasterC

rbautch said:


> Is there a question in there?


I needed to change the IP parameters, without running the entire Enhancement script again.

_net-launch.sh_ did the trick !


----------



## Palmsup

So this Zipper Hack should enable the USB ports so I can download DTV updates via my wireless network?

TX

Plamsup


----------



## Gunnyman

dtv updates come down from the dish, but yeah the usb ports get turned on for "other things"


----------



## tbeckner

Since I already have PTVnet installed, are these the steps that I need to complete to install the ZIPPER?

1. Telnet into the DTiVo.

2. Make sure that FLAG_SWAP PHONE is ON. *

3. Make sure that FLAG_SWAP TIVOWEB is OFF. *

4. *Follow the steps to install the ZIPPER.*

* Flags are in /init/ptv_flags

Is there any hints or tips that I need to sucessfully complete the process, like maybe removing the old TiVoWebPlus from the DTiVo?

*UPDATE:*

I found the directories for the two versions of TiVoWebPlus that are installed by PTVnet and they are in the /ptvupgrade directory as /tivowebplus and /tivowebplus-pre2, which I will remove.

In addition, I have found the code in the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author script that checks the /init/ptv_flags directory for the TIVOWEB and TIVOWEB-PRE2 flags and starts the selections, which I will remove.

Is there anything else I should be aware of?

Thanks.

Currently, /init/ptv_flags contains:

DHCP_ON
FTP_ON
PHONE_OFF
STATIC_OFF
TELNET_ON
TIVOWEB_ON
TIVOWEB-PRE2_ON
USB20_ON


----------



## rbautch

Since you installed PTVnet, you don't need the main part of the Zipper that runs while the drive is in your PC. You may run the enhancement script with the settings you described above.


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> Since you installed PTVnet, you don't need the main part of the Zipper that runs while the drive is in your PC. You may run the enhancement script with the settings you described above.


I assume you mean when you say "run the enhancement script" that I should only complete the following steps:

1. Unzip the file tweak.zip
2. FTP rbautch-files.tgz and tweak.sh to your Tivo (anywhere).
3. Run the script using the following command: sh tweak.sh
4. Answer y or n when prompted.

Correct?

Thanks.

*INTERESTING:*

_I have an /enhancements directory that was created by PTV, which contained two tcl scripts, sc62add.tcl and sc62remove.tcl and when I run the tweak.sh it displays the following message and exits._

*Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Existing...*


----------



## rbautch

tbeckner said:


> I assume you mean when you say "run the enhancement script" that I should only complete the following steps:
> 
> 1. Unzip the file tweak.zip
> 2. FTP rbautch-files.tgz and tweak.sh to your Tivo (anywhere).
> 3. Run the script using the following command: sh tweak.sh
> 4. Answer y or n when prompted.


Correct



> *INTERESTING:*
> 
> _I have an /enhancements directory that was created by PTV, which contained two tcl scripts, sc62add.tcl and sc62remove.tcl and when I run the tweak.sh it displays the following message and exits._
> 
> *Enhancements dirstory detected. Run the ininstall script first. Existing...*


This is all part of my code, not PTVnet. Those tcl files are my creation. You must have run the enhancement script before, or perhaps you started an installation and then aborted it. Anyway, delete that entire directory before you begin.


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> Correct
> 
> This is all part of my code, not PTVnet. Those tcl files are my creation. You must have run the enhancement script before, or perhaps you started an installation and then aborted it. Anyway, delete that entire directory before you begin.


How do you take care of a "Read-only file system" error? I have tried to remove the directory.


----------



## Gunnyman

mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## mikelyxx

I have successfully hacked my dTivo with The Zipper (Thanks all). Everything is working great.

I have a Stand Alone Series 2 in the closet that I'd like to add to my upstairs bedroom. Would love to get all the hacks that I have up and running on my stand alone. It would be great to set up MRV.

Regards.
Michael


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> Correct
> 
> This is all part of my code, not PTVnet. Those tcl files are my creation. You must have run the enhancement script before, or perhaps you started an installation and then aborted it. Anyway, delete that entire directory before you begin.


Actually, this is where I put your Showcase scripts which I used about a month ago to turn on showcases again.

Thanks again for everything.

And thanks to: Gunnyman for the "mount -o remount,rw /"


----------



## neiko

Hi there,

I'm pretty new to tivoweb, just installed card last week and finding my way around tivoweb.

I have a question for you if you could answer fro me please ; 

I was wanting to replace th esplash screen with one of your, but I do not know how to Ftp. 
I have saved one of your files in my c:\temp folder and renamed it "AlmostThere.png. Can you tell me wha tto do next ( bearing in mind I do not know a lot about ftp )

thanks

Barry


----------



## tbeckner

My previous install was via PTVUPGRADE, and I ran flag_swap PHONE (to ON) and flag_swap TIVOWEB (to OFF) and after the script was installed I receive the following message when I enter HACKMAN the first time after reboot.



> *A path, pathname or startup conflict has been found...*
> (this message is informational, and does not indicate an error)
> 
> hackman found */ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd* startup commands in */etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*
> but found */ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd* in the file scan.
> *ftppathname* has been set to */ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd*
> 
> *You may want to make adjustments if this conflict resolution was incorrect,
> or perhaps resolve any multiple startup issues.*​


What adjustment do I need to do to eliminate this message?


----------



## Gunnyman

shouldn't have to do anything.
unless it pops up every time you start hackman


----------



## tbeckner

Gunnyman said:


> shouldn't have to do anything.
> unless it pops up every time you start hackman


It happens 4 out 5 times that I enter HACKMAN from TiVoWebPlus.


----------



## Gunnyman

teh message doesnt make sense if I read it correctly if says hey I found tivopftpd at such and such but your author file says it is at such and such. it looks like the file is where hackman expected to find it and I think it's just confused. At any rate, there's a hackman support thread here in the underground.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=169844&highlight=Hackman


----------



## ttodd1

I had similar issue (different reason), all I did was rebuild the config file and message stopped.


----------



## MisterEd

The "yellow-star" stuff is still there. Been about 3 or 4 days (I think). Still using the last beta release, I didn't think there was reason to update. (HR10-250)

Ed


----------



## rbautch

I'm not exactly sure how long it takes for showcases to fade away after the MFS entries have been removed.


----------



## Human123

Hey Russ,

I do not have netperf in my busybox folder on any of the 3 units I installed the latest script on. When I type speed at bash it says this

BedRoomTivo-bash# speed
bash: /busybox/netperf: No such file or directory
BedRoomTivo-bash#

I did choose for it to be installed on all three and entered the other twos IP addresses in during the installation.

EDIT

I pretty much looked through all the files on the units and cannot find netperf anywhere.


----------



## tbeckner

Gunnyman said:


> teh message doesnt make sense if I read it correctly if says hey I found tivopftpd at such and such but your author file says it is at such and such. it looks like the file is where hackman expected to find it and I think it's just confused. At any rate, there's a hackman support thread here in the underground.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=169844&highlight=Hackman


Thanks.

Other than the Hackman situation, everything else appears to be functioning, although the SENDKEY loaded with the TiVoWebPlus appears not to work, and the Wishlist Search does not send the right info to the search panel. I will work with the TiVoWebPlus people on that. And the Merge panel does not allow shifting of selections at least in IE 6.0. All minor issues. I installed Zipper for other reasons.

BTW, I understand that HMO/MRV is now possible on the R10 with the latest SuperPatch! It that correct?


----------



## bengalfreak

Human123 said:


> I also read where endpadplus will cancel a suggestion to pad a program. There is a -seq that you could add to change this.
> How does it install "out of the box"
> Thanks


Just so we don't confuse anyone. The -seq switch stands for suggestion equalization. Meaning a suggestion won't be padded if it would eliminate another suggestion. It has no effect on padding scheduled recordings.


----------



## Gunnyman

tbeckner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Other than the Hackman situation, everything else appears to be functioning, although the SENDKEY loaded with the TiVoWebPlus appears not to work, and the Wishlist Search does not send the right info to the search panel. I will work with the TiVoWebPlus people on that. And the Merge panel does not allow shifting of selections at least in IE 6.0. All minor issues. I installed Zipper for other reasons.
> 
> BTW, I understand that HMO/MRV is now possible on the R10 with the latest SuperPatch! It that correct?


MRV has always ben possible with teh 67 superpatch it STILL requires a modded EEPROM though.


----------



## rbautch

Human123 said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> I do not have netperf in my busybox folder on any of the 3 units I installed the latest script on. When I type speed at bash it says this
> 
> BedRoomTivo-bash# speed
> bash: /busybox/netperf: No such file or directory
> BedRoomTivo-bash#
> 
> I did choose for it to be installed on all three and entered the other twos IP addresses in during the installation.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I pretty much looked through all the files on the units and cannot find netperf anywhere.


Netperf is part of alphawolf's all-in-one utility set called tivotools. First search for it by typing "ffind netperf". If you need tivotools, there's a link to it on the Zipper site.


----------



## Human123

rbautch said:


> Netperf is part of alphawolf's all-in-one utility set called tivotools. First search for it by typing "ffind netperf". If you need tivotools, there's a link to it on the Zipper site.


The Tivotools I used is sized at 15,407,104 and dated 9/13/2004.
In unRaring this file I do not see a netperf file. I do see a netcat and a netstat file though. I have these two files on the Tivos but it comes up empty on the search for netperf. 
I am wondering if that part of the script did not install right. I used the script on 3 Tivos in a row and they all came out the same. When it asked about installing netperf I said yes and proceeded to enter the IP's of the other 2 Tivos. I did this on all 3 Tivos and they appear to be the same.

BedRoomTivo-bash# ffind netcat
find: /proc/743/fd: No such file or directory
find: /proc/744/fd: No such file or directory
/busybox/netcat
BedRoomTivo-bash# ffind netstat
/proc/net/netstat
find: /proc/743/fd: No such file or directory
find: /proc/744/fd: No such file or directory
/busybox/netstat
BedRoomTivo-bash# ffind netperf
find: /proc/743/fd: No such file or directory
find: /proc/744/fd: No such file or directory
BedRoomTivo-bash#


----------



## ttodd1

tbeckner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Other than the Hackman situation, everything else appears to be functioning, although the SENDKEY loaded with the TiVoWebPlus appears not to work, and the Wishlist Search does not send the right info to the search panel. I will work with the TiVoWebPlus people on that. And the Merge panel does not allow shifting of selections at least in IE 6.0. All minor issues. I installed Zipper for other reasons.
> 
> BTW, I understand that HMO/MRV is now possible on the R10 with the latest SuperPatch! It that correct?


Did you try to rebuild the hackman cfg file like I suggested? It is what fixed a sililar issue I was having.


----------



## Gunnyman

oh and sendkey doesn't work with 6.2


----------



## kramerboy

Human123 said:


> The Tivotools I used is sized at 15,407,104 and dated 9/13/2004.


That is an old version of tivotools. there is a much newer version available from AW over at the other forum.


----------



## willardcpa

Had an interesting observation. It appears that the CRON did not switch to standard time the other night, both my fakecalls and reboot were an hour earlier than before on Sunday and reboot last night. Hmmmm. Or maybe they weren't on daylight time to begin with.


----------



## rbautch

Cron is always on GMT. Daylight savings time is a US invention.


----------



## Human123

kramerboy said:


> That is an old version of tivotools. there is a much newer version available from AW over at the other forum.


Thanks for the input. I searched and found the newer version of Tools and then I ftp'd netperf and netserver to all 3 Tivos and chmod 755 those files and ./netserver them to start server.

This has worked and I can now test speeds by typing the alias of speed from bash

But it brings up a dilemma to me. All 3 Tivos were hacked with the older tools files. I looked at the files with a newer date on them and there are a lot of them including crond. My question now is that my systems appear to work fine, but what, if any, problems or shortcomings could I expect to see in my scenario?

If there are shortcomings is there a way to update the tivotools files without starting over? I understand some of the files may be symlinked also.

Thanks for any and all input on this.


----------



## charlesml3

I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong trying to install TWEAK 2.5. I've checked for the ^M characters in the scripts and they all seem fine.

I have all the files in /var/hacks/bin

When I run "sh install.sh" it comes back only with "No Installation directory, aborting."

I've tried everything I can think of. Anyone have a hint?

TIA...

-Charles


----------



## Human123

charlesml3 said:


> I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong trying to install TWEAK 2.5. I've checked for the ^M characters in the scripts and they all seem fine.
> 
> I have all the files in /var/hacks/bin
> 
> When I run "sh install.sh" it comes back only with "No Installation directory, aborting."
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of. Anyone have a hint?
> 
> TIA...
> 
> -Charles


No expert here but...

You need the .tgz file and the tweak.sh file and the install command is 
sh tweak.sh


----------



## charlesml3

Yea, I have both the .tgz and the .tar file that I pulled out with WINZIP sitting there. It's looking for something that I just can't spot. Man, I'm such a Linux newb. I've been in I.T. for 17 years but Linux just stumps me...

Thanks man...

-Charles


----------



## charlesml3

Nevermind! CHMOD 755 is my friend! I had to change that on tweak.sh

Man, I can't believe how much I've learned about LINUX since I started hacking this HR10-250

Thanks everyone...

-Charles


----------



## MisterEd

cron stuff is happening wrong days, wrong times and wrong frequency:

IW /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CR Row 1 Col 1 0:02 Ctrl-K H for help
Mon Oct 31 09:22:04 UTC 2005 cron logs wiped (should be every 3 mos I believe)
Mon Oct 31 09:22:04 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted (wrong time)
Mon Oct 31 09:41:49 UTC 2005 season pass backup made (wrong day / time)

All this happens every day it seems.


----------



## Human123

Glad it worked for you.
I notice that you were using winzip to open the files. I have read that unless you have a certain option checked in winzip, you might create some problems.
I have read that WinRar is probably the safest to use


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> cron stuff is happening wrong days, wrong times and wrong frequency:
> 
> IW /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CR Row 1 Col 1 0:02 Ctrl-K H for help
> Mon Oct 31 09:22:04 UTC 2005 cron logs wiped (should be every 3 mos I believe)
> Mon Oct 31 09:22:04 UTC 2005 cron.test.out deleted (wrong time)
> Mon Oct 31 09:41:49 UTC 2005 season pass backup made (wrong day / time)
> 
> All this happens every day it seems.


The times are in GMT, which is 6 hours ahead of central standard time. It wipes the cron logs every 3rd month, not every three months, so they get wiped in January, April, July, and October.

edit: I think I will change the next version to wipe every three months instead of every third month.


----------



## MisterEd

Hmmm, but the Season pass backup is sheduled for Sundays @ 3:30AM CST which would be Sunday 9:30AM UCT but it happened Monday at that time.

Mon Oct 31 09:41:49 UTC 2005 season pass backup made

# Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:30am CST
31 9 * * 1 cd /var/hack/tivowebplus; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass

Edit: 
AHA, Sunday is ZERO, you have it set to "1" so it happened MONDAY. Minor typo but that explains it.

* * * * * command to be executed
- - - - -
| | | | |
| | | | +----- day of week (0 - 6) (Sunday=0)
| | | +------- month (1 - 12)
| | +--------- day of month (1 - 31)
| +----------- hour (0 - 23)
+------------- min (0 - 59)

http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm



rbautch said:


> The times are in GMT, which is 6 hours ahead of central standard time. It wipes the cron logs every 3rd month, not every three months, so they get wiped in January, April, July, and October.
> 
> edit: I think I will change the next version to wipe every three months instead of every third month.


----------



## rbautch

Technically it's scheduled for Monday morning at 3:30am. For a party guy like myself, I consider that late Sunday night, and is why I labeled it as such.


----------



## tbeckner

ttodd1 said:


> I had similar issue (different reason), all I did was rebuild the config file and message stopped.


So, how do you rebuild the HACKMAN.CFG file?


----------



## tbeckner

Gunnyman said:


> oh and sendkey doesn't work with 6.2


I knew that it did not work earlier this year, but I just thought that maybe somebody had fixed it.

I did setup NCIDD last night and noticed that you need to put the full path in the OUT2OSD.CONF file for the TrueType font, so the set fontname should look like the example below. The example did not have the full path in the set fontname line, so OUT2OSD [tivocid], displayed an error everytime it went to display the callerid.

set fontname = /var/hack/share/fonts/abbey_m1.ttf

As an additional note: Any TrueType font works.

Do you know what version of NCIDD is included in the latest ZIPPER? I understand that the earlier versions failed after a few hours on the DirecTiVo. The current version of NCIDD is .61, which appears to have been fixed for the TiVo.


----------



## tbeckner

Gunnyman said:


> MRV has always ben possible with teh 67 superpatch it STILL requires a modded EEPROM though.


I understood from the note in the new 1.1 version of the superpatch that the EPROM change was not required, and that the R10 was a new addition along with all of 6.X and 7.X versions on all machines.


----------



## ttodd1

tbeckner said:


> So, how do you rebuild the HACKMAN.CFG file?


"Recommended procedure:
1. Start hackman and allow hackman to find all of your hacks
2. Review the derived hackman.cfg and edit it to match your configuration
3. Save hackman.cfg and proceed to use hackman"

That is from the documentation, to get to step 2 you click on the date toward the bottom of the page, type in the password,click on view paths and pathnames, review your paths, then click on the create or rebuild configuration.

Click on the version number on the main screen to get to and read the documentation.


----------



## Gunnyman

tbeckner said:


> I understood from the note in the new 1.1 version of the superpatch that the EPROM change was not required, and that the R10 was a new addition along with all of 6.X and 7.X versions on all machines.


ANY modification to a series 2.5 Tivo (R10's and Nightlights) require a PROM mod.
Just because the script can modify version 6.1's tivoapp doesn NOT mean they got around the PROM check.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> The times are in GMT, which is 6 hours ahead of central standard time. It wipes the cron logs every 3rd month, not every three months, so they get wiped in January, April, July, and October.
> 
> edit: I think I will change the next version to wipe every three months instead of every third month.


so it would be how many hours ahead for Eastern Standard Time(NY)? thanks


----------



## tbeckner

ttodd1 said:


> "Recommended procedure:
> 1. Start hackman and allow hackman to find all of your hacks
> 2. Review the derived hackman.cfg and edit it to match your configuration
> 3. Save hackman.cfg and proceed to use hackman"
> 
> That is from the documentation, to get to step 2 you click on the date toward the bottom of the page, type in the password,click on view paths and pathnames, review your paths, then click on the create or rebuild configuration.
> 
> Click on the version number on the main screen to get to and read the documentation.


I tried the method listed above, but the problem is still there. I did notice that HACKMAN always puts a TAB character in front of the set 1 execute command as listed below.

I can remove the tab character manually, but the problem still shows up once in a while. I am going to live with it, because I really don't use hackman all that much and the reason I installed Zipper was to install NCIDD, a new FAKECALL (although CRON is running the new FAKECALL is not stopping the machine from attempting to call out), and a standard version of TiVoWebPlus.

# These are the start up commands and other miscellaneous variables --
#
# DO NOT EDIT UNLESS YOU HAVE GOOD REASON TO DO SO --: #
set 0 "exec /sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login > /dev/console &"
set 1 "exec*{space}{tab}*/ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd &"
set 2 "exec /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb &"


----------



## tbeckner

bnm81002 said:


> so it would be how many hours ahead for Eastern Standard Time(NY)? thanks


which is 6 hours ahead of central standard time, so GMT is 5 hours ahead of EST, 7 hours ahead of MST, and 8 hours a head of PST. Adjust those time difference by one hour for EDT, CDT, MDT, and PDT, so during the summer, GMT is 7 hours ahead of PDT.


----------



## tbeckner

Gunnyman said:


> ANY modification to a series 2.5 Tivo (R10's and Nightlights) require a PROM mod.
> Just because the script can modify version 6.1's tivoapp doesn NOT mean they got around the PROM check.


I will research the reason for the EPROM change.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Human123

Human123 said:


> Thanks for the input. I searched and found the newer version of Tools and then I ftp'd netperf and netserver to all 3 Tivos and chmod 755 those files and ./netserver them to start server.
> 
> This has worked and I can now test speeds by typing the alias of speed from bash
> 
> But it brings up a dilemma to me. All 3 Tivos were hacked with the older tools files. I looked at the files with a newer date on them and there are a lot of them including crond. My question now is that my systems appear to work fine, but what, if any, problems or shortcomings could I expect to see in my scenario?
> 
> If there are shortcomings is there a way to update the tivotools files without starting over? I understand some of the files may be symlinked also.
> 
> Thanks for any and all input on this.


Anyone have any comments on the differences between the old version of Tivotools and the newer one? 
There are many files in the package with newer dates, just wondering if they are updated from the older version or not
Since I have the older version installed on 3 Tivos already I plan to just upgrade rbautchs enhancements. I want to know if eventually it will catch up to me or if I can just modify with new files as I did with netperf and netserver.
Thanks


----------



## charlesml3

Hi Gang,

I just finished getting a HR10-250 up to speed with version 2.5 of the script. Worked like a champ!

It did leave behind /var/hack and a few subfolders. I don't keep my hacks there so I was wondering if that folder needs to stay.

Every folder contains "out2osd" and that's all. Anyone know if this needs to be here?

Thanks again! Really good script...

-Charles


----------



## merlincc

I know that NCID uses out2osd to display the caller id on the screen so I have question. 

I had NCID up and running on both my boxes and in an attempt to get things out of /var I delete the /var/hack directory after I ran the tweak-uninstall.sh script. I then reran tweak.sh which put everything back in the /var/hack directory anyway so my little exercise turned out to be futile. After the install I noticed that out2osd was not installed in the /var/hack directory. 

My question: 
Is out2osd supposed to be part of the tweak.sh install process along with NCID? 

I untarred it into the /var/hack directory but my caller id no longer seems to work. 

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Yes, out2osd is part of the NCID installation. It's the tool that actually displays messages on your screen. I also use it to display a "Welcome to rbautch Enhancements!!" message on your tv screen when you first start the script, and also to warn you of an impending reboot if you happen to be watching Magnum PI re-runs on Sunday at 3am. Out2osd and NCID both go in /var because they are hard-coded to do so. The next script version will have a neat little symlink trick that will allow you to get everything out of /var. Version .61 of NCID is included in both the Zipper and the Enhancement script. This is the most current version.


----------



## rbautch

tbeckner said:


> although CRON is running the new FAKECALL is not stopping the machine from attempting to call out..


 This could be because you selected to have cron do soft reboots that only reboot your tivo if nothing is recording. Regular reboots are necessary to continuously reset the next scheduled call in the system information screen of your Tivo menu. Also check the /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN file to see if cron is running fakecall and rebooting when it is supposed to.

Re your Hackman problem, try deleting hackman.ini and hackman.cfg entirely, so when you restart Hackman it will build those from scratch based on what it finds.


----------



## merlincc

rbautch said:


> Yes, out2osd is part of the NCID installation. It's the tool that actually displays messages on your screen. I also use it to display a "Welcome to rbautch Enhancements!!" message on your tv screen when you first start the script, and also to warn you of an impending reboot if you happen to be watching Magnum PI re-runs on Sunday at 3am. Out2osd and NCID both go in /var because they are hard-coded to do so. The next script version will have a neat little symlink trick that will allow you to get everything out of /var. Version .61 of NCID is included in both the Zipper and the Enhancement script. This is the most current version.


So if I run tweak-unistall.sh and wipe out /var/hack and then run tweak.sh it should re-install everything in the /var/hack directory? When I did this it seemed to do everything but the out2osd. I will run this again and confirm.

Thanks once again for the quick responses.


----------



## rbautch

charles said:


> I just finished getting a HR10-250 up to speed with version 2.5 of the script. Worked like a champ! It did leave behind /var/hack and a few subfolders. I don't keep my hacks there so I was wondering if that folder needs to stay. Every folder contains "out2osd" and that's all. Anyone know if this needs to be here?
> Thanks again! Really good script...


 The script installs two things in /var/hack, NCID callerID and Tivowebplus. If you moved TWP someplace else, thats fine, but youll have to adjust the author file if you want it to start automatically upon reboot, and youll have to adjust the TWPrun.sh file also. Out2osd is necessary if you are using callerID, or if you want to see on-screen warning messages before your Tivo is rebooted by cron. Otherwise, you can remove the /var/hack directory.


----------



## rbautch

merlincc said:


> So if I run tweak-unistall.sh and wipe out /var/hack and then run tweak.sh it should re-install everything in the /var/hack directory? When I did this it seemed to do everything but the out2osd. I will run this again and confirm.


Yes, thats what should happen.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> ....Regular reboots are necessary to continuously reset the next scheduled call in the system information screen of your Tivo menu.../QUOTE]
> rbautch is "the man" and he wrote the script, so I will not question what he says, .....but.  the "next scheduled call" in system the system information screen is reset by fakecall every day - so if you are relying on what it says to figure out when your tivo might try to call out again you may be in for an unpleasant surprise - it will always say that the next schedule call is six days 22 hours (approx) from the last time fake call did its thing. What you want to look at is phone settings - that the one that gets reset by the reboot, and my guess is the one that really counts.
> Right now under "system information" mine says that the last service connection was Monday at 9:20pm and that the next scheduled one is 11/7 at 7:38. But under phone settings it says that the last successful call was Sunday at 8:20pm and that the next call is on Sunday at 7:37pm. This is the one that I pay attention to, it really looks like the system information is resetting everyday and the phone settings one is resetting when the box reboots. If I relied on the system information I would think I was safe until next Monday, but looking at phone settings I can see that the box will try to call in next Sunday - Before the sunday night reboot - so I better have the Wednesday night reboot.


----------



## rbautch

willardcpa said:


> ... the "next scheduled call" in system the system information screen is reset by fakecall every day - so if you are relying on what it says to figure out when your tivo might try to call out again you may be in for an unpleasant surprise - it will always say that the next schedule call is six days 22 hours (approx) from the last time fake call did its thing. What you want to look at is phone settings - that the one that gets reset by the reboot, and my guess is the one that really counts.


 You are correct!


----------



## merlincc

OK. I re-installed and verified that out2osd did indeed get installed. I must have mucked something up in my install/re-install process. Thumbs up on an awesome script. I appreciate the hard work.

One thing to note however:

After running tweak-uninstall.sh I verified that the /var/hack directory got wiped out and the rc.sysinit.author file was restored to the backup. Everything looked as I expected. I re-ran the tweak.sh script and after I ran it I noticed the


Code:


#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/busybox/netserver

was in the rc.sysinit.author.bak file. This explains why after several installs I saw multiple netserver lines in my author file. Anyone else see this? Sorry if this has been reported before.


----------



## Gunnyman

yep I have seen it as well.


----------



## Dirac

While dinking around with the new script I noticed the .bak file is pretty much (or is) identical to the real .author file. I went in there and manually cleaned up the .bak file, but I didn't connect the dots until just now. If you're uninstalling, the end result is that your author file is pretty much the same as it was before you installed, and the next install will just append the rbautch startup script commands, leaving you with two of everything.

Maybe it's copying over the .bak file too late, after the changes to the .author file are already made.


----------



## rbautch

Dirac said:


> While dinking around with the new script I noticed the .bak file is pretty much (or is) identical to the real .author file. I went in there and manually cleaned up the .bak file, but I didn't connect the dots until just now. If you're uninstalling, the end result is that your author file is pretty much the same as it was before you installed, and the next install will just append the rbautch startup script commands, leaving you with two of everything.
> 
> Maybe it's copying over the .bak file too late, after the changes to the .author file are already made.


The thing is, if you ALWAYS run the uninstall script before you run the script, you will never end up with duplicate entries in your author file. The .bak file should always be a virgin author file from before you ever heard of this script.


----------



## merlincc

rbautch said:


> The thing is, if you ALWAYS run the uninstall script before you run the script, you will never end up with duplicate entries in your author file. The .bak file should always be a virgin author file from before you ever heard of this script.


This is exactly what happens but from my experiences it appends the netperf lines to the author file before it cp's it to the bak file. So after it is finished it has the expected author file and a .bak file that has the netperf lines.

The bottom line: The more I un-install and then re-install the more netperf lines I see in my author file.

Rbautch - maybe you are adding the netperf lines before you copy it to .bak. I will take a peek at your code when I get a minute.


----------



## merlincc

Rbautch -

I just looked at the code and you do append the netperf lines just before you cp it to .bak. I would suggest maybe cp to .bak first and then do the netperf stuff.

Just an observation and only trying to help.

Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## rbautch

You are correct. I'll fix.


----------



## Gunnyman

so I wasn't going crazy with all the netperf and crond calls in my author file! Yay ME!
I thought Senility was making a very early appearance.


----------



## TomK

Gunnyman said:


> so I wasn't going crazy with all the netperf and crond calls in my author file! Yay ME!
> I thought Senility was making a very early appearance.


It still may be regardless of this temporary reprieve.


----------



## willardcpa

Gunny's enrolled in a weekly "Memory Enhancement" class, problem is he keeps forgetting to attend.


----------



## Gunnyman

There's this club for people like me but I can't remember what it's called or where the heck it is.


----------



## Andy in NYC

Given that my HD Tivo is running just fine (tivoweb plus w/HD fixes, ftp telnet and that 'other thing'), I'm loathe to install this script if it might still break my build - I really don't want to pull the drive and restart the process.

Have all the known HD bugs been killed?

What might I need to change prior to the install given that I already have .profile, Paths and .author files (etc) which I understand get killed?

Thanks in advance.


Andrew


----------



## rbautch

Nothing in the script will "break your build". The issue described above is a minor one that has no effect on your Tivo's operation. The script will back up your existing author file, and then will append some addtional startup commands to the original. Same for the .profile. The latest script runs fine on HR10-250's.


----------



## shepler76

Andy in NYC said:


> Given that my HD Tivo is running just fine (tivoweb plus w/HD fixes, ftp telnet and that 'other thing'), I'm loathe to install this script if it might still break my build - I really don't want to pull the drive and restart the process.
> 
> Have all the known HD bugs been killed?
> 
> What might I need to change prior to the install given that I already have .profile, Paths and .author files (etc) which I understand get killed?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Andrew


Only thing that happened to my hr10-250 is that after running the script it did not change the .author file to executable, So I had to attahc it to a pc and get into it and make it 755. That was with the beta 2.5, when I used the release 2.5 it seemed to work OK. I would check the .author file before you do the reboot after the install.


----------



## merlincc

Andy in NYC said:


> Given that my HD Tivo is running just fine (tivoweb plus w/HD fixes, ftp telnet and that 'other thing'), I'm loathe to install this script if it might still break my build - I really don't want to pull the drive and restart the process.
> 
> Have all the known HD bugs been killed?
> 
> What might I need to change prior to the install given that I already have .profile, Paths and .author files (etc) which I understand get killed?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Andrew


I have ran the install/un-install several times with the 2.5 release and it is rock solid other than the minor detail I described above. I believe it to be a real time saver and endorse it whole heartedly.

It will not break anything. In fact I believe it tidy's things up quite a bit and am very grateful to Rbautch, Gunny and all the testers for this script.

[jumps down from pedestal]

Rock on!


----------



## rbautch

Thanks!!


----------



## rbautch

Andy in NYC said:


> Only thing that happened to my hr10-250 is that after running the script it did not change the .author file to executable, So I had to attahc it to a pc and get into it and make it 755. That was with the beta 2.5, when I used the release 2.5 it seemed to work OK. I would check the .author file before you do the reboot after the install.


 There shouldnt be a need to change the permissions of your author file unless they were set incorrectly to begin with. The script does not replace the author file, it only appends a few lines to it, which does not change permissions.


----------



## Andy in NYC

OK, bit the bullet and ran the script - everything worked but for the TivoWeb stuff.

My TivoWebPlus, which has the HD fixes, is installed in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl and various subdirectories.

Since I want backups of season passes, did all 'that stuff' get installed but the target directory is off? ie if I move my installation of TivoWeb will the 'stuff' get picked up?

What would the command be (if the Linux not-wannabe can ask) to move this to the correct location?

What file do I then need to edit (since I have long since forgotten) to start up TivoWeb at boot? is this is .profile or author.rc or what?

Cute replacement of Almost There!

USB still works, haven't tried caller id yet, but I'm very happy (if I can fix the TivoWeb <g>)!

Andrew


----------



## regicat

OK folks, here a question: I tried to install the script by first uninstalling the old one. When I try "sh tweak.sh" I get:

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tweak.sh: tar: command not found
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: tweak.sh:
/enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory

So what happened/where did my TAR go? I looked in various directories and could not find it anywhere. I don't know where it came from in the first place. BTW, this is of two HDVR2 Tivos now so both are missing TAR.

The unit was originally hacked with ptvnet to get USB, ftp, etc. and I also have MRV on them. I wonder if ptvnet added TAR?


----------



## rbautch

regicat said:


> OK folks, here a question: I tried to install the script by first uninstalling the old one. When I try "sh tweak.sh" I get:
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tweak.sh: tar: command not found
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: tweak.sh:
> /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> 
> So what happened/where did my TAR go? I looked in various directories and could not find it anywhere. I don't know where it came from in the first place. BTW, this is of two HDVR2 Tivos now so both are missing TAR.
> 
> The unit was originally hacked with ptvnet to get USB, ftp, etc. and I also have MRV on them. I wonder if ptvnet added TAR?


Download them from the bottom of this page and stick it in /busybox.


----------



## regicat

Thanks a lot for the info. It turns out that I had cron problems and took ptvupgrade\busybox out of the path during the last update thinking that may have to do with it. Although everything in there are sym links they supplied the commands. Anyway, thanks again for all your great work!


----------



## rbautch

Andy in NYC said:


> OK, bit the bullet and ran the script - everything worked but for the TivoWeb stuff.
> 
> My TivoWebPlus, which has the HD fixes, is installed in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl and various subdirectories.
> 
> Since I want backups of season passes, did all 'that stuff' get installed but the target directory is off? ie if I move my installation of TivoWeb will the 'stuff' get picked up?
> 
> What would the command be (if the Linux not-wannabe can ask) to move this to the correct location?
> 
> What file do I then need to edit (since I have long since forgotten) to start up TivoWeb at boot? is this is .profile or author.rc or what?
> 
> Cute replacement of Almost There!
> 
> USB still works, haven't tried caller id yet, but I'm very happy (if I can fix the TivoWeb <g>)!
> 
> Andrew


Since PTVnet is already starting up TWP for you, I suggest leaving your TWP installation where it is. Edit the /enhancements/TWPrun.sh file to point to the correct location.


----------



## bengalfreak

I think a really good idea is to FTP a virgin copy of your rc.sysinit.author file to your dektop prior to running the enhancements script. You'll always have it that way. I have about five incarnations of mine for backup purposes.


----------



## Andy in NYC

rbautch said:


> Since PTVnet is already starting up TWP for you, I suggest leaving your TWP installation where it is. Edit the /enhancements/TWPrun.sh file to point to the correct location.


Not sure what PTVnet is (I didn't use the InstantCake stuff if that's what you're referring to), but let me be more clear in the question.

TWPrun.sh reads:
#!/bin/sh
/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb

are you saying I need only adjust that line to
/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb

and all the backup of season passes, etc. will "automatically" now work without an uninstall and reinstall of your script (I added the USB 2.0 drivers)?

BTW, joe seems to open the file read-only. is this because the /enhancements is mounted read-only or joe opens files as read-only by default?

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## rbautch

My mistake on PTVnet. Yes, that's what you need to change it to. You don't need to uninstall/reinstall the script. For backups to work, you must install the TWP backup module. The script mounts the entire filesystem read-only. To edit a file, you mount read-write. The script sets up a shortcut for you to do that - just type rw at bash, and then ro when you're finished. To test if the automated backups work, run the /enhancements/backup_run.sh script from bash.


----------



## Andy in NYC

rbautch said:


> My mistake on PTVnet. Yes, that's what you need to change it to. You don't need to uninstall/reinstall the script. For backups to work, you must install the TWP backup module. The script mounts the entire filesystem read-only. To edit a file, you mount read-write. The script sets up a shortcut for you to do that - just type rw at bash, and then ro when you're finished. To test if the automated backups work, run the /enhancements/backup_run.sh script from bash.


running backup_run.sh returns

mv: /seasonpass_backups/backup: No such file or directory

now what?


----------



## rbautch

Try running backup_write_static.tcl with:



> tivosh /enhancements/backup_write_static.tcl


Do you have the TWP backup module installed?


----------



## Andy in NYC

rbautch said:


> Try running backup_write_static.tcl with:
> 
> Do you have the TWP backup module installed?


HDTivo-TiVo# tivosh /enhancements/backup_write_static.tcl
The backup will be written to /seasonpass_backups/backup
couldn't read file "util.itcl": no such file or directory
while executing
"source "util.itcl""
(file "/enhancements/backup_write_static.tcl" line 77)
HDTivo-TiVo#

I 'told' the script to install the backup module (but remember that I have tivoweb in a different directory.


----------



## rbautch

Do you have a util.itcl file in your Tivowebplus directory? It's part of the startard TWP package. You'll have to manually copy the backup module to your directory.


----------



## MisterEd

My "yellow stars" still won't go away. Been a week or more. (HR10-250). Other then that everything is good in HDef land.


----------



## NYHeel

I'm running 4.01b on my 2 directivos. I never bothered and probably won't ever bother to move to 6.2. Can I still use this script? Also, on one of my tivos I have tivoweb on it but I never use it because I can't get it to work over the internet (I spent hours trying everything with my router but it still didn't work). Can I just use this script to overwrite and reinstall TWP as well as some of the other hacks (I have end pad plus working with 1 minute soft pads before and after). Will it mess up my tivo because I already have some of these hacks running? 

Thanks, and sorry if this has been covered already. I've read part of this thread but it's just too long to read it all.


----------



## rbautch

Yes, you can use the script with 3.1. I suggest removing as many of your old hacks as possible, and remove the startup commands from your author file so they don't conflict with the ones that the script appends.


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> My "yellow stars" still won't go away. Been a week or more. (HR10-250). Other then that everything is good in HDef land.


Try running the attached script (with tivosh), which will check to see if you still have showcase tokens.


----------



## Fofer

NYHeel said:


> I'm running 4.01b on my 2 directivos. I never bothered and probably won't ever bother to move to 6.2.


Are you sure about that? 6.2 is way way way faster. Seems stabler, too.


----------



## ttodd1

rbautch said:


> Yes, you can use the script with 3.1. I suggest removing as many of your old hacks as possible, and remove the startup commands from your author file so they don't conflict with the ones that the script appends.


but he says he has 4.0......


----------



## rbautch

That too. It works on any Series 2 Tivo. Check out the 4.01b/6.2 speed tests in my signature.


----------



## MisterEd

(HDTivo)-TiVo# tivosh check-show.tcl
No existing showcase tokens found...
(HDTivo)-TiVo#



"The Weatherman" with a big yeller star is still there.



rbautch said:


> Try running the attached script (with tivosh), which will check to see if you still have showcase tokens.


----------



## Dirac

rbautch talked me into switching from 4.0.1b to 6.2 (actually talked me OUT of switching back to 4.0.1b). After Getting the HDTiVo up and running, it's a huge difference in speed. It reminded me of how slow v. 4 used to be... they were about the same speed until I went to 6.2.


----------



## slydog75

I'm picky about having as few hacks running at one time as I can. Can I use cron to stop telnet and FTP, say 1 hour after a reboot? That will leave those means of entering open in case of trouble and if I need either of them later on, I can start them up with TWP/Hackman.


----------



## rbautch

Sure. But it would be easier just to never start them at all by removing the startup commands from your author file.


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> This could be because you selected to have cron do soft reboots that only reboot your tivo if nothing is recording. Regular reboots are necessary to continuously reset the next scheduled call in the system information screen of your Tivo menu. Also check the /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN file to see if cron is running fakecall and rebooting when it is supposed to.
> 
> Re your Hackman problem, try deleting hackman.ini and hackman.cfg entirely, so when you restart Hackman it will build those from scratch based on what it finds.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## BTUx9

slydog75 said:


> I'm picky about having as few hacks running at one time as I can. Can I use cron to stop telnet and FTP, say 1 hour after a reboot? That will leave those means of entering open in case of trouble and if I need either of them later on, I can start them up with TWP/Hackman.


I can understand and agree with the desire to minimize running apps, but I don't think it's wise to stop telnet... it's got quite a small footprint and is quite robust, whereas there are MANY things that can go wrong with TWP.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## slydog75

Rbautch, I wouldn't want tohave them not start at all, as if something goes wrong with TWP I wouldn't be able to get in to fix it. If I have them shut down an hour after a reboot then if TWP crashes I can just reboot and be able to Telnet and FTP in to see what's going on. Also, could you give me the entires I need to make into crontab/root to do this? Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

I don't know what the cron entires would be. It's easy to start things in cron, but not easy to stop them without knowing the pid. I suppose you could pipe the output of ps to grep and then sed/awk/cut your way into the appropriate command for the crontab, but I've never messed with that. There's probably an easier way.


----------



## ebm

I went through the "Tivo Zipper" script using a cake image.

I installed everything on a new seagate 200 GB. The system boots up correctly and I can record/watch tv again. The problem is that the dhcp isn't working. I used the recomended USB Netgear FA120 ethernet nic. Did I miss something. 

Can somebody try and assist me with this problem. I'm tring to have my tivo update over the network since I have a VOIP phone system. This is the only way to get my tivo to update without dragging my tivo to a friends house.

NIC: Netgear FA120 Ethernet USB
Tivo: Direct TV RCA 40gb
HD: Seagate 200gb

system Info says:
Platform: Series2
Soft Version: 6.2-01-2-321 (cake build)
record capacity: up to 176 hours


----------



## rbautch

Did you check your router to see what IP was assigned to your tivo? You shouldnt be updating over the network service or anywhere else now that your Tivo is hacked.


----------



## austin61

ebm said:


> II'm tring to have my tivo update over the network since I have a VOIP phone system. This is the only way to get my tivo to update without dragging my tivo to a friends house.


If you "Zippered" the unit you do not need, or probably, want the unit to connect to Tivo.


----------



## Andy in NYC

After running the script, I have terrible USB throughput to my Linksys 200M. My rc.sysinit.author file reads (partially):

#!/bin/bash
#load usb and ethernet modules
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 15

#configure Linksys
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.75 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
sleep 60

From the "other" site, they show:

insmod /lib/modules/ax8817.o 
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/usb-ohci.o
insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o

as being correct.

What changes should I make. A certain program is showing .3 meg/sec as throughput.

Andrew


----------



## BTUx9

you may want to check with "top" to see if the tivo is busy doing something else (indexing, etc). The usbnet.o is superfluous in that ax8817.o is a link to it.


----------



## Andy in NYC

BTUx9 said:


> you may want to check with "top" to see if the tivo is busy doing something else (indexing, etc). The usbnet.o is superfluous in that ax8817.o is a link to it.


Top reports back:

Mem: 88316K used, 2988K free, 0K shrd, 520K buff, 69588K cached
Load average: 0.27, 0.56, 0.69 (State: S=sleeping R=running, W=waiting)

PID USER STATUS RSS PPID %CPU %MEM COMMAND
610 root R 864 609 9.1 0.9 top
131 root S 5536 130 4.1 6.0 ApgManager
174 root S 2664 135 3.9 2.9 myworld
132 root S 4268 130 1.9 4.6 ApgManager
186 root S 4692 132 0.8 5.1 ApgManager
198 root S 3976 1 0.7 4.3 tivosh
171 root S 2188 135 0.7 2.3 myworld
188 root S 8200 135 0.3 8.9 myworld
180 root S 4608 135 0.3 5.0 myworld
137 root S 3596 135 0.1 3.9 myworld
58 root S 1744 52 0.1 1.9 dssappAV
191 root S 524 1 0.1 0.5 tnlited
81 root S 424 1 0.1 0.4 switcherstart
181 root S 5088 135 0.0 5.5 myworld
182 root S 4372 135 0.0 4.7 myworld
130 root S 3828 128 0.0 4.1 ApgManager
179 root S 3548 135 0.0 3.8 myworld
128 root S 3468 81 0.0 3.7 ApgManager
183 root S 3328 135 0.0 3.6 myworld

Any more thoughts?


----------



## AJRitz

The Linky 200M may be the culprit. I was getting about the same numbers you're reporting when using the 200M. I switched to the Netgear FA120 and my throughput improved over 300%.


----------



## austin61

tbeckner said:


> And the Merge panel does not allow shifting of selections at least in IE 6.0.


I couldn't reorder the programs I was trying to merge, either. It looks like reorder. js is not installed in the tivowebplus directory with the latest script. At least it wasn't on my 3 units. I had "reorder.js" on my pc from an older version of TWP. I ftped it into the TWP folder and now I can change the order of the programs I am trying to merge.


----------



## Stew Pididiot

Sorry if this has already been discussed...

I'm using a HR10-250 and a Netgear FA-120 USB network adaptor. I elected to install the USB 2.0 drivers when I ran this script. (By the way this script rules!) Anyway, no more USB adaptor after the reboot--no power on it at all. 

I pulled the drive and copied the backup version of the network driver back to the /lib/modules directory, still no joy. Any suggestions to get me back online? 

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

If you copied the original drivers back from the /lib/modules/backups-orig directory, the problem is that when you copy the ax8817x.o driver, it doesn't overwrite the symlink that the script put there. So, pull the drive again and delete the ax8817x.o symlink first, and then copy the original driver back from .../backups-orig. Not sure why the USB2.0 drivers didn't work in the first place. Did the script correctly identify your Tivo model and kernel when it first ran? Also check for a file archive in the /lib/modules directory called drivers2.4.x.tgz. What is "x" in the filename?


----------



## Stew Pididiot

Thanks for the help!

drivers2.4.20.tgz


----------



## Stew Pididiot

unfortunately I got cute and uninstalled the script after being unsuccessful. Then I rewrote my rc.sysinit.author file to its original settings. Still no network. I can't figure out whats wrong with it now. I'm thinking of re-imaging the drive and trying this all from scratch. Any suggestions?


----------



## rbautch

The uninstall script should have restored the orignal drivers, and unless you were working with an older script version, it should have taken care of overwriting that symlink. Did you reboot after you ran the uninstall script? If not, try that. Looks like the correct driver archive was indeed copied to your /lib/modules directory. Since it's still there, try untarring manually with:



Code:


tar -zxvf drivers2.4.20.tgz

and then


Code:


ln -s /lib/modules/usbnet.o /lib/modules/ax8817x.o

...and then reboot. If still no luck, then just re-image it.


----------



## Stew Pididiot

This is interesting-

I reloaded my original rc.sysinit.author file and got the network back up and running (with the original network drivers having been already copied back over earlier). 

I re-applied the script, this time selecting NO for the USB 2.0 drivers. The network is again gone. Any idea why? I would think that it would leave things alone when the USB2.0 system is bypassed...


----------



## rbautch

Pull the drive, and restore your old author file, but save the modified author file somwhere safe. Telnet back in to the tivo, and then post the modified author file here.


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> My "yellow stars" still won't go away. Been a week or more. (HR10-250). Other then that everything is good in HDef land.


After about two weeks, my yellow stars finally disappeared. Showcases still appear in the menu, but now just say "Showcases", not "Showcases and TV Guide".


----------



## MisterEd

Haven't paid attention to it for a while but after getting your message I checked. All gone. If I go into Showcases it says "no showcases available." 



rbautch said:


> After about two weeks, my yellow stars finally disappeared. Showcases still appear in the menu, but now just say "Showcases", not "Showcases and TV Guide".


----------



## rbautch

How bout that! :up:


----------



## Stew Pididiot

I re-imaged the drive, just to get a fresh start.

I re-applied the scriprt and paid closer attention during the install. This error message was generated just before the step that installs Joe:

Adding the /enhancements directory to your PATH statement...
/enhancements/start.sh: sed: command not found
/enhancements/start.sh: sed: command not found
/enhancements/start.sh: line 136: 325 Broken pipe cat /.profile
326 Done(127) | sed -e '/PATH=/s/$/:\/enhancements/' >/.pro
file2

I also got this message when adding color to bash:
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: y

/enhancements/start.sh: awk: command not found
/enhancements/start.sh: sed: command not found

Looks like I'm missing "sed" and "awk" -- could this be the source of network interface disabling troubles?

Where do I find sed and awk, and where are they supposed to be saved?


----------



## rbautch

Download Alphawolf's all-in-one utilities, and put them in /busybox. There's a lilnk to the utilities on the Zipper webpage. Make sure /busybox is in your PATH statement. This could very well be the source of your trouble, since the script depends on several commands in the utilities package, one of which helps to properly identify your Tivo and install the correct drivers.


----------



## rbautch

The latest version has some very cool new features, including:

*1. Automatically downloads the rbautch-files.tgz archive from within the tweak.sh script.* This means I only have to distribute the very tiny tweak.sh file, and let it download the main script and hacks on the fly. So, version 2.6 is not on the website, but rather is included in the original post of this thread. In future versions, you won't have to download anything, since the tweak.sh file will automatically get the most current script on its own. 
*
2. Keeps your hacks out of /var. * The /var partition is the equivalent of a Windows recycle bin, and occasionally your Tivo will decide to wipe everything in there. The problem is that many hacks are hardcoded to use /var, and will not work if stored anywhere else. All such hacks installed by the enhancements script are now stored in /enhancements/varhacks. The script creates symlinks in /var that point to the corresponding hacks in /enhancments/varhacks. It also appends the author file with commands to recreate the symlinks if /var ever gets wiped. If you want to move other hacks out of var, copy them to /enhancements/varhacks, and then run the script called var-symlinks.

*3. Installs custom Tivowebplus icons.* Courtesy of TheEndless, as posted here.

*4. Other minor fixes/changes.* Now backs up author file earlier in the script to prevent duplications. Made the uninstall script more foolproof (see readme for details). Added reorder.js to TWP directory.

.


----------



## Stew Pididiot

I ran the script and there were no errors during its operation. It correctly identified my HR10-250 unit. 

I rebooted, but still no network card. Weird. I wonder if there is a modification on the FA-120 that slightly changed the driver or something. I haven't seen that anyone else has had any problems with applying this to their HR10-250 though. Any other ideas?


----------



## rbautch

Since your network works before you run the script, and you're not letting the script install USB2.0 drivers, I'm puzzled what could kill your connection. As with any other troubleshooting, you have to be patient and systematic to narrow down the issue. Here is what I suggest:

Re-image to get network back up.
Run the script, and answer no to everything, and reboot.
If you still have network, uninstall/reinstall the script over and over, answering yes to one thing at a time. 

If the first run though kills your connection, try running the following commands, rebooting where noted to see if they kill your connection:

tivosh /enhancements/ipflags.tcl
Reboot
ipaddress="`ifconfig | grep "inet addr:" | awk '{print $2}' | sed 1d | cut -c6-30`"
echo "$ipaddress" > /enhancements/ipaddress_flag
Reboot


----------



## salvatore

Just installed version 2.6 of this script, and of course it works like a champ. Great work again Russ.

Two suggestions:
* Im sure its occurred to you, but you may want to keep two versions available: one with the download script, and one with everything bundled for those not hooking the TiVo to the Internet.
* I find myself issuing a print working directory (pwd) command quite a bit since its removed when I install the alternate bash prompt. How about a prompt that prints the name of the subfolder Im in?

Thanks again.


----------



## clambert11

I hacked 3 TiVo's for a friend of mine for the first time this weekend thanks to you and Gunnyman. I couldn't believe how easy you guys have made it.

Everything appears to be in place. I'm just waiting for the FA120's to show up to test MRV.

Anyway, is there a file I can edit when to change the Room Name of the unit for MRV? If so, what file is it? If not, I guess my only other option is to unistall and reinstall, huh?

Keep up the great work!

-- Craig


----------



## Gunnyman

you can change mrv name right in tivoweb or you can run set_mrv_name.tcl from bash.


----------



## clambert11

Gunnyman said:


> you can change mrv name right in tivoweb or you can run set_mrv_name.tcl from bash.


Well damn. That was a quick response.

Thanks!

-- Craig


----------



## Gunnyman

just doing a quick drive by before bed ( that and I have no life)


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> The latest version has some very cool new features, including:
> 
> *1. Automatically downloads the rbautch-files.tgz archive from within the tweak.sh script.* This means I only have to distribute the very tiny tweak.sh file, and let it download the main script and hacks on the fly. So, version 2.6 is not on the website, but rather is included in the original post of this thread. In future versions, you won't have to download anything, since the tweak.sh file will automatically get the most current script on its own.
> *
> 2. Keeps your hacks out of /var. * The /var partition is the equivalent of a Windows recycle bin, and occasionally your Tivo will decide to wipe everything in there. The problem is that many hacks are hardcoded to use /var, and will not work if stored anywhere else. All such hacks installed by the enhancements script are now stored in /enhancements/varhacks. The script creates symlinks in /var that point to the corresponding hacks in /enhancments/varhacks. It also appends the author file with commands to recreate the symlinks if /var ever gets wiped. If you want to move other hacks out of var, copy them to /enhancements/varhacks, and then run the script called var-symlinks.
> 
> *3. Installs custom Tivowebplus icons.* Courtesy of TheEndless, as posted here.
> 
> *4. Other minor fixes/changes.* Now backs up author file earlier in the script to prevent duplications. Made the uninstall script more foolproof (see readme for details). Added reorder.js to TWP directory.
> 
> .


hey Russ,
will you include that script from "DDB" that I sent you a PM about in a future update to your enhancement scripts? thanks


----------



## TomK

Using the new 2.6 script did not result in the tivowebplus files getting put in an /enhancements subdirectory. Instead, the tivowebplus directory is still in /var/hack. Is that right? I thought the purpose of the new script was to get the tivowebplus directory in the /enhancement/varhacks directory. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## TomK

Another note: I couldn't run just the tweak.sh script because the script found the /enhancements directory in the first step and stopped right there. The tweak.sh script later on performs the tweak-uninstall.sh after downloading the current rbautch-files.tgz file. It seems like the tweak.sh script wouldn't check to see if the /enhancements directory exists in the first step. Just download the new rbautch-files.tgz file and then uninstall, install. etc.


----------



## rbautch

The only hack I kept in /var is TWP. The reason for that is because TWP is so large, I didn't want the root directory to fill up. Besides, TWP is contained in a single folder that can be FTP's back to the Tivo with ease if var ever gets wiped. This is a convenient way to evenly distribute the space taken up by hacks between var and root, so neither one fills up. I just had an idea to modify the author file to look for the TWP directory on every boot, and if it doesn't find it, automatically download a new one from my website on the fly. We'll save that for the next version.


----------



## TomK

Makes sense to me.


----------



## rbautch

> I couldn't run just the tweak.sh script because the script found the /enhancements directory in the first step and stopped right there. The tweak.sh script later on performs the tweak-uninstall.sh after downloading the current rbautch-files.tgz file. It seems like the tweak.sh script wouldn't check to see if the /enhancements directory exists in the first step. Just download the new rbautch-files.tgz file and then uninstall, install. etc.


 The tweak.sh script has to first check to see if you ran the uninstall script before it runs the new one so you don't get duplicate entries in your author file, and multiple copies of hacks on your system. The new tweak.sh doesn't actually run the uninstall script, it only downloads it for you to use later. Maybe in the next version, I'll have the tweak.sh script look for an existing installation first, and then prompt you to uninstall it before it continues with the new one.


----------



## TomK

rbautch said:


> The new tweak.sh doesn't actually run the uninstall script, it only downloads it for you to use later.


You're right, and I need to pay attention better while reading things.


----------



## jed5426

I have read every post in this thread and have been wrestling with this for a while.

I can't get the tweak.sh script to run:

bash-2.02# echo $PATH
./:.:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivo-bin:/busybox
bash-2.02# dos2unix tweak*
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

any ideas? i've tried every suggestion in this thread.


----------



## Gunnyman

get the NEWEST version. it sounds like you don't have the rbautch-files.tgz on your tivo.
the newest tweak script will download the files it needs from the internet.


----------



## rbautch

jed5426 said:


> any ideas? i've tried every suggestion in this thread.


 If you have Win XP with SP2, make sure you follow those directions too. It could also mean that you don't have tar, or your tar binary is corrupt.


----------



## jed5426

Ok, got it, but it doesn't look like its downloading the files it needs:

Downloading latest Enhancement script...

Downloading uninstall script...
chmod: /rbatchscript/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory

Download complete!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...

Downloading uninstall script...
chmod: /rbatchscript/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory

Download complete!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#


----------



## rbautch

Looks like it's not downloading the file archive successfully. Are you running a firewall? Another possibility is that you don't have the wget binary which downloads the file. Look for it in /busybox. Does it actually show the progress of the download as it's downloading? What model tivo do you have?


----------



## slydog75

rbautch said:


> I just had an idea to modify the author file to look for the TWP directory on every boot, and if it doesn't find it, automatically download a new one from my website on the fly. We'll save that for the next version.


Hmm. interesting idea.. Would there be a way to set something similar up to restore the entire var directory from .tar file if var gets wiped?


----------



## clambert11

Gunnyman said:


> you can change mrv name right in tivoweb or you can run set_mrv_name.tcl from bash.


Well, I headed back today to finish up the project. The FA-120's I ordered from eBay arrived. I got 3 refurbs for $37 shipped. Not too bad I suppose. He started with 100 for sale. If anyone needs some, HERE is a link. They look brand new and come with the device cable (it's not shown in the picture).

At any rate, I digress, my Linux is poor. I know virtually nothing. What I do know is because DOS is so similar. I didn't install TivoWebPlus because he didn't have a PC connected. I brought my equipment with me to set them up.

I thought I could simply run the file by typing in the filename, much like an executable. Silly me. Didn't work. I think I _may_ have heard the TiVo chuckle at me but I'm not sure.  So I figured I'd just uninstall the tweak script and reinstall it. I guess since I had already set it up, it skipped over it in the script because the option never popped up this time.

It's not a huge deal, but I'd specifically like what I need to type to get it to run. I was in the /hacks directory and saw the file when I did a ls. It's a matter of principle more than anything at this point. 

MRV worked great between his 3 units and did indeed transfer pre-zipper shows. Is there any way to make the units appear at the top of the Now Playing list as opposed to the bottom? Just curious more than anything. I didn't know if there was an option I was overlooking.

Thanks guys,
Craig


----------



## Gunnyman

don't think so craig.


----------



## sandpj

jed5426 said:


> Ok, got it, but it doesn't look like its downloading the files it needs:
> 
> Download complete!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#


jed: I had the same results with the new script. It appeared that the file was downloading, but checking it with the Smart FTP showed that it was zero kB. I finally just ftp'd the Enhancements file and ran tweak.

Paul


----------



## rbautch

slydog75 said:


> Hmm. interesting idea.. Would there be a way to set something similar up to restore the entire var directory from .tar file if var gets wiped?


Yes, that would be easy. However you would probably only want to restore the var directories with hacks in them, which would vary from user to user. Since the only thing the new script puts in /var is TWP, my original idea should suffice. If you add more hacks that need to be in /var, just put them in /enhancements/varhacks, and run the var-symlinks.sh script to set up symlinks in var that point to ../varhacks.


----------



## jed5426

sandpj said:


> jed: I had the same results with the new script. It appeared that the file was downloading, but checking it with the Smart FTP showed that it was zero kB. I finally just ftp'd the Enhancements file and ran tweak.
> 
> Paul


sand...thanks, yeah that was the case for me too, but i had more problems after that...it wouldnt un tar the file, so i did it on my pc with winrar then ftp'd the files over.......well as it turns out there is more to un tar than just the main tgz file, so it didnt un tar anything...which caused twp and the usb2 drivers not to extract and load. i pulled the drive restored the usb drivers and the author file. thank god this thing backs things up!.

so i am going to address my tar issue then try again..

i have tar in busybox and tivo-bin and both are set in path.....maybe that caused some confusion...anyway i'll make sure i can un tar things and give it a go...thanks to all for your help..

i do have a question...shouldnt it append to the author file? i noticed all my original author file setting were gone - replaced by the author file created by tweak.sh?


----------



## jed5426

more info...looks like tivotools has some programs in there that are 0 kb's in size.

the tar i used was 0 and wget is 0?

i got the tivotools from the other forum...can anyone else confirm what size tar and wget is from that file?


----------



## Gunnyman

those are symlinks and should be 0 KB
you have /busybox and tivo-bin? those are both the same thing. Remove one of them and make sure the location of the other stays in your path.


----------



## jed5426

strange...didn't know that...where are the files they are linked to? 

i'll remove busybox and give it a try again.....


----------



## rbautch

Not sure why you would have symlinks in /busybox that point to /tivo-bin, other than to keep all your hacks in a single folder. Not something a novice user would end up with. For joe to work, you need two files. The first is "joe", which should have been installed in /enhancements. The second is joerc, which is hardcoded to go in /tivo-bin, but I elected to put it in the root directory and renamed it to .joerc (added the dot). This configuration works just as well as having it in /tivo-bin.

If you followed the Zipper procedure, you should have ended up with AW's all-in-one utility set on your tools disk, and the Zipper would have un-tarred it to /busybox. Sounds like you didn't have tivotools on your tools disk, or it just didn't get copied properly. Try again.


----------



## bengalfreak

You could have both (busybox and tivo-bin) installed if you hacked a version of 4.01b and then upgraded to 6.2 via slices by using Delanave's guide.


----------



## jed5426

bengalfreak said:


> You could have both (busybox and tivo-bin) installed if you hacked a version of 4.01b and then upgraded to 6.2 via slices by using Delanave's guide.


yep thats it...so question is which one SHOULD i have? I guess per rbautch i should have busybox


----------



## Human123

clambert11 said:


> MRV worked great between his 3 units and did indeed transfer pre-zipper shows. Is there any way to make the units appear at the top of the Now Playing list as opposed to the bottom? Just curious more than anything. I didn't know if there was an option I was overlooking.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Craig


Try this

Press the advance button while in the now playing list. It is the one that is under the fast forward on the peanut remote. 
This will cycle from the top of the list to the bottom in one step. It also toggles back and forth.


----------



## bengalfreak

jed5426 said:


> yep thats it...so question is which one SHOULD i have? I guess per rbautch i should have busybox


It doesn't matter as the enhancements script works either way. If the files are still in both, pick one and make sure its in your path. Most of us use busybox.


----------



## rbautch

Not sure off the top of my head, but I think I may call a few things specifically from /busybox. Best to move it, or symlink it. Sounds like there may already be symlinks there that point to tivo-bin.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Not sure off the top of my head, but I think I may call a few things specifically from /busybox. Best to move it, or symlink it. Sounds like there may already be symlinks there that point to tivo-bin.


Hmm, I only had /tivo-bin and the version of the script that I used works fine. Although, I think I had to create /busybox and put crond in it. But I thought you fixed it so that it would work from either. Anyway, /busybox it is.

Edit: By the way, anyone have any idea why AlphaWolf changed the suggested location of the files from /busybox to /tivo-bin?


----------



## rbautch

Wipelogs, netperf, and fakecall get called from /busybox specifically. I think I did that after someone complained that fakecall would not run otherwise, even though busybox was in their path. I may make some adjustments so you can put your tools anywhere.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Wipelogs, netperf, and fakecall get called from /busybox specifically. I think I did that after someone complained that fakecall would not run otherwise, even though busybox was in their path. I may make some adjustments so you can put your tools anywhere.


You must create /busybox (if necessary) and install all three files there then?

I'd leave it in /busybox, it less confusing there.


----------



## tsunami

What is the uninstall procedure before running this newest script. There is no uninstall file attached to tweak.sh


----------



## FastEddieG

Just wanted to say FANTASTIC job guys. I've installed Zipper with Rbautch's enhancements about a dozen times with different options just playing around with everything

I haven't opened up my HDVR2's in about 2 years, so again, thanks for making such a cool and useful setup that warranted me opening up my tivos  (I won't touch my HR10-250 yet.)

Quick question, does Zipper or these enhancement tools turn off scrambling? Since I'm using MRV, and my main tivo is unscrambled, I need to ensure all are unscrambled.

Also, every time I reboot, I monitor the serial console, and consistently find the following:



> Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
> starting rc.sysinit.author
> set environmental variables
> starting telnet and ftp
> starting serial bash
> running fakecall
> bash: no job control in this shell
> bash-2.02# Running fakecall version 6
> Fakecall ran successfully!
> couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
> (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)
> EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
> ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD


Nothing big, fakecall can't write to the log due to inability to write to the fs. So, I don't know if this is the ideal fix, but I changed the fakecall reference in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author to include rw before and ro after, just as I have it below, and it seems to work fine..

####################################
echo "running fakecall"
mount -o remount,rw / 
fakecall.tcl
mount -o remount,ro / 
####################################

Thanks a million for everyone's efforts. This is shaping up to be a killer toolset.

-Ed


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks for the great tools and scripts. I did my first hack last week using a new drive and the zipper. Since I had no Linux experience, I read like a zillion posts and than, with nerves of steel opened my RCA DVR40 and hacked away. 
With all the good instructions and forum threads I was successful and now Im hooked on hacking this thing.
Then I got the bright idea to upgrade to the new 2.6 version. I ran the uninstall script first and rebooted, downloaded 2.6 and installed it. It started fine getting the files from the web but when it went through the install it skipped over a lot of options and wouldnt let me answer Y or N.

When it completed I lost a few things, like Tivoweb and caller ID. Couldnt even find them in my directories. I tried again but, same thing.

I installed Tivoweb from scratch and got it working again but, I still dont have caller ID. Most everything else seems to work. I can telnet, ftp, streamalthough in Hackman, the toggle clock, and 30sec skip dont work either.

Why does the 2.6 install skip stuff, and the stuff it skips either disappears or doesnt work?

Ocelot


----------



## rbautch

Follow the directions for XP SP2, and it wont skip.


----------



## Ocelot

Oh....that's what I forgot this time. Thank you!
I didn't quite understand that unset crlf command. I thought it was to allow XP SP2 to be able to telnet. I didn't realize you need to do that command every time.


----------



## Gunnyman

clambert11 said:


> Well, I headed back today to finish up the project. The FA-120's I ordered from eBay arrived. I got 3 refurbs for $37 shipped. Not too bad I suppose. He started with 100 for sale. If anyone needs some, HERE is a link. They look brand new and come with the device cable (it's not shown in the picture).
> 
> At any rate, I digress, my Linux is poor. I know virtually nothing. What I do know is because DOS is so similar. I didn't install TivoWebPlus because he didn't have a PC connected. I brought my equipment with me to set them up.
> 
> I thought I could simply run the file by typing in the filename, much like an executable. Silly me. Didn't work. I think I _may_ have heard the TiVo chuckle at me but I'm not sure.  So I figured I'd just uninstall the tweak script and reinstall it. I guess since I had already set it up, it skipped over it in the script because the option never popped up this time.
> 
> It's not a huge deal, but I'd specifically like what I need to type to get it to run. I was in the /hacks directory and saw the file when I did a ls. It's a matter of principle more than anything at this point.
> 
> MRV worked great between his 3 units and did indeed transfer pre-zipper shows. Is there any way to make the units appear at the top of the Now Playing list as opposed to the bottom? Just curious more than anything. I didn't know if there was an option I was overlooking.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Craig


to run set mrv name
from bash
type sh set_mrv_name.tcl


----------



## clambert11

Gunnyman said:


> to run set mrv name
> from bash
> type sh set_mrv_name.tcl


I'm nearly positive I tried that. That's what I tried 2nd time, following the lead of running the tweak script.

Apparently I screwed it up somehow. I'll give it a whirl again the next time I am over there (which may be awhile).

Thanks for all your help.

-- Craig


----------



## rbautch

set_mrv is a tivosh script, not a shell script, so it runs with:


Code:


 tivosh set_mrv_name.tcl

...not


Code:


 sh set_mrv_name.tcl


----------



## Gunnyman

rbautch said:


> set_mrv is a tivosh script, not a shell script, so it runs with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh set_mrv_name.tcl
> 
> ...not
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh set_mrv_name.tcl


oops


----------



## bengalfreak

One of the biggest differences between MS-DOS and linux is that you have to type the extension (letters after the dot) in order to get files to run in Linux. Took me forever to figure that out.


----------



## tsunami

Jez rbautch, you realease updates faster than Apple releases new iPods. 
What you got in the works? 
I cannot imagine what else you could add.


----------



## rbautch

You'll see....


----------



## thepicman

So how can I tell if 2.0 USB drivers are actually loaded? Everytime I ran this script it seemed like something else loaded or failed to load. I had to keep uninstalling and trying again, so I am not sure what I really have loaded as far as USB driivers.

I am only getting 2.5MB/sec transfers from my S2 and I get 1.2MB on my turboneted S1. More than 2x as fast, but it seems like it should be much faster. What transfer speeds are others getting?

TPM


----------



## BTUx9

the limiting factor on USB2 with tivo is cpu, usually... anything more than 800KB/s, and it's definitely xferring in USB2 mode. 2.5MB/s is a pretty good speed, and you're unlikely to get a whole lot faster.


----------



## msu72

Rbautch,
Thanks for all your good work. I hacked two dtivos using Gunny's guide a while back. All works fine. Now I'd like to run your script to fix my MRV expiration issues. When I click on your link for "detailed instructions" I get the new startup screens and links to TCF, this thread, and some utilities, but I can't find the instructions. Am I doing something stupid?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rbautch

They're on that same page, cryptically hidden under the "Installations Instructions" header.


----------



## msu72

I don't know what I'm missing here.... but when I click on your instructions link I don't find anything that resembles "Installation Instructions" just your new splash page, and links to TCF, this thread, a DDB thread, and a utilities file. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## msu72

Never mind. I just changed my brower security settings to enable automatic Active-X and I got the rest of the info. Thanks.


----------



## shepler76

I got a weird problem that started happening. I run the script when it came out , and everything was fine. I just switched from the USB200 to the FA120 and now I can not telnet ,ftp, or even ping the box. The MVR is working fine though... Very strange. Anyone else see this?


----------



## rbautch

Maybe a firewall on your PC?


----------



## shepler76

No firewall! the other 2 boxes are fine just this one.


----------



## rbautch

Since the tivo is communicating on your network, it's got to be something on your pc blocking it. If MRV was not working, I would suspect the driver problem in the uninstall script for version 2.3.


----------



## slydog75

Maybe your IP address changed.. that would explain the problem as MRV would still work.


----------



## tbeckner

shepler76 said:


> I got a weird problem that started happening. I run the script when it came out , and everything was fine. I just switched from the USB200 to the FA120 and now I can not telnet ,ftp, or even ping the box. The MVR is working fine though... Very strange. Anyone else see this?


If you change adapters, the MAC changes, and the IP Address changed. This would happen even if you used the same brand and model of adapter. When the MAC changes, almost always the IP Address changes.


----------



## MessyMarvin22

Does anyone know why I am getting the following when running the script?

Thx

Do you want set a static IP address or use DHCP? Enter s or d here: s
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.80
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1
couldn't open "/hacks/mfs_network": no such file or directory
while executing
"open /hacks/mfs_network w"
("uplevel" body line 53)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
# Delete existing network settings, for testing...
dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
(file "/enhancements/network-en.tcl" line 27)

IP parameters not set in MFS. Exiting...
aborting open transaction ...


----------



## rbautch

MessyMarvin22 said:


> Does anyone know why I am getting the following when running the script?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Do you want set a static IP address or use DHCP? Enter s or d here: s
> Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.80
> Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1
> couldn't open "/hacks/mfs_network": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "open /hacks/mfs_network w"
> ("uplevel" body line 53)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
> dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
> (file "/enhancements/network-en.tcl" line 27)
> 
> IP parameters not set in MFS. Exiting...
> aborting open transaction ...


Create a directory called /hacks, and then try the script again.


----------



## shepler76

tbeckner said:


> If you change adapters, the MAC changes, and the IP Address changed. This would happen even if you used the same brand and model of adapter. When the MAC changes, almost always the IP Address changes.


It is set to a static address... I out back the original USB200 and it works again, but VERY slow. I guess I will try and uninstall the script and re install with the newest version..

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## bnm81002

hey Russ,
what happened to the downloadable zip file for your scripts on the 1st page? thanks


----------



## rbautch

I'm making a small mod for HR10-250's. It will be back soon.


----------



## Arcady

This script seems to set up the TiVo so that 30 second skip is enabled by default. I have been looking around, but I can't figure out how this is done. I really want to enable the up-down-up-7-8 backdoor code on reboot, and I figured that would be similar to enabling 30 sec skip, but I can't figure out what to edit. Any help appreciated.


----------



## ttodd1

Actually (I think) the 30 second skip is set in the superpatch.


----------



## rbautch

True, and I don't think there's a way to enable that sequence on reboot through scripting. You could do it with 3.1 software, which supports sendkey, but not 6.2.


----------



## rbautch

Test nameserver for the HR10-250.


----------



## GAM

rbautch said:


> True, and I don't think there's a way to enable that sequence on reboot through scripting. You could do it with 3.1 software, which supports sendkey, but not 6.2.


Is there a way to disable 30 second skip on boot?


----------



## BTUx9

You can restore the original tivoapp, and edit superpatch to NOT patch in the 30 second skip.
(there are comments in there for that, sort of)


----------



## GAM

Thanks for the info, I'll take a look.


----------



## slydog75

GAM said:


> Is there a way to disable 30 second skip on boot?


There's an option about 30 second skip in the Hackman module for TWP.. not sure if it's functional with the zipper install though.


----------



## BTUx9

almost positive it uses sendkey, which won't work under 6.2. I also don't believe it'd turn OFF the option


----------



## ttodd1

No it does not work


----------



## fredfillis

Ok, my fakecall runs at 11.20 pm eastern, I see it come up on the screen every night.

If I look at the root file I see the following:


Code:


# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

Now if I understand that line correctly, fakecall should be running at 4.20am.

So, wazzup with that? If I want fakecall to run at 2.20am I should change the 4 to a 2, right?

Am I missing something here? Showing my age maybe?

Cheers!


----------



## rbautch

Cron uses GMT, not EST. A search of this thread for GMT should bring some answers.


----------



## kramerboy

I use TWP to check my CID logs. However, every Monday I go into TWP and the cidcall.log is missing from the Logs section of TWP. This happens after the logs are wiped during the Sunday night scheduled reboot. NCID still works like it should, but the log is missing from the TWP list. 

If I FTP in, I can see the cidcall.log in enhancements/varhacks/log. Not in var/log where all the other logs are stored. 

If the enhancement script is uninstalled and then reinstalled, the CID log comes back. 

Any idea why the log doesn't come back after the Sunday reboot?


----------



## rbautch

kramerboy said:


> I use TWP to check my CID logs. However, every Monday I go into TWP and the cidcall.log is missing from the Logs section of TWP. This happens after the logs are wiped during the Sunday night scheduled reboot. NCID still works like it should, but the log is missing from the TWP list.
> 
> If I FTP in, I can see the cidcall.log in enhancements/varhacks/log. Not in var/log where all the other logs are stored.
> 
> If the enhancement script is uninstalled and then reinstalled, the CID log comes back.
> 
> Any idea why the log doesn't come back after the Sunday reboot?


Next time it happens, try rebooting manually to see if that brings it back. Also try supressing wipelogs in cron.


----------



## fredfillis

rbautch said:


> Cron uses GMT, not EST. A search of this thread for GMT should bring some answers.


Doh! Of course. Thanks for your patience, apparently suffering from early senility here.


----------



## cyklfreak

how do we use this if we are unable to connect the tivo to the web (dial up) but still like tivowebplus and want to use your script?
can you include a non-automated one?


----------



## rbautch

Just for you... Download this and this, and FTP them to the same directory as tweak.sh. Open tweak.sh with vi and comment out the two lines that stat with "wget". An alternative is to download the Zipper tools disk, and copy out the scripts from there.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch, thanks for the great scripts. I've been hoping someone would come up with this for a long time. I love having Caller ID on my DirecTivo. 

I am running Tivo Desktop version 2.02, which works fine with my Toshiba DVD burner/Tivo DVR. However, my DirecTivo doesn't see the computer (or any computer) running the Tivo Desk top. Is there another version that I am supposed to have running on the computer instead of 2.02?

Tivo Desktop also doesn't see the DirecTivo, though I get bash prompt and can run the tweaks script with no problem.


----------



## JohnCarver

There's a problem as it overwrites rather than appends the rc.sysinit.author,
and even after fixing that via telnet, ftp doesn't work.


----------



## rbautch

JohnCarver said:


> There's a problem as it overwrites rather than appends the rc.sysinit.author,
> and even after fixing that via telnet, ftp doesn't work.


Not true. It backs up your original to rc.sysinit.author.bak, and then APPENDS the startup commands. Try running the uninstall script, ,which puts everything back excactly the way it was before you ran the script, and then try to FTP. My guess is that you didn't have the proper FTP commands in your author file to begin with.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> rbautch, thanks for the great scripts. I've been hoping someone would come up with this for a long time. I love having Caller ID on my DirecTivo.
> 
> I am running Tivo Desktop version 2.02, which works fine with my Toshiba DVD burner/Tivo DVR. However, my DirecTivo doesn't see the computer (or any computer) running the Tivo Desk top. Is there another version that I am supposed to have running on the computer instead of 2.02?
> 
> Tivo Desktop also doesn't see the DirecTivo, though I get bash prompt and can run the tweaks script with no problem.


Not sure about this. I have ver 2.0 and it works fine. Do you have a firewall?


----------



## JohnCarver

With all due respect to your great script. It performs repeatedly just like I said. I overwrites my rc.sysinit.author, such that it now only contains the stuff that was supposed to be appended, and ftp stops running. Why would I lie.


----------



## rbautch

Tell me which line in the script overwrites your author file. Did you have an author file before? If there was no author file in place before, or if it got deleted somehow, you would only see the lines that get appended. If you post your rc.sysinit.author.bak file we'll be able to tell for sure.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> Not sure about this. I have ver 2.0 and it works fine. Do you have a firewall?


I think that was it. I found version 2.0 here:
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/ttg.htm#rollback

I uninstalled Tivo Desktop 2.2, installed 2.0 and it worked, my DirecTivo found my computer.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch, I see some people are running your script on the HR10-250. All I really want to add is Caller ID. Do you have a script that will do this?

Will the Caller ID program in your script display on an HR10-250?


----------



## JohnCarver

Well we're getting closer to finding out why the script doesn't fully work for me. Obviously if I say the script overwrote the rc.sysinit.author file and I had telnet and ftp working, I had such a file. Turns out the script creates an rc.sysinit.author.bak file of ZERO bytes.


----------



## bengalfreak

JohnCarver said:


> Obviously if I say the script overwrote the rc.sysinit.author file and I had telnet and ftp working, I had such a file.


Not necessarily, you can turn on telnet and ftp from other files than the rc.sysinit.author file. For example from the test.conf file. It sounds to me like your rc.sysinit.author file either was empty or never existed in the first place.

And, you really need to lose the attitude. The script has worked fine on numerous other DTivos and rbautch has spent an enormous amount of time supporting it. And giving him crap is certainly not going to make it fun for him to continue to do so.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> rbautch, I see some people are running your script on the HR10-250. All I really want to add is Caller ID. Do you have a script that will do this?
> 
> Will the Caller ID program in your script display on an HR10-250?


It should work fine. If callerID is all you want, just answer no to everything else.


----------



## JohnCarver

I repeat, I had a fine working rc.sysinit.author. I resent being accused of having an attitude cause I know whether I had an rc.sysinit.author. Certainly rbautch is to be commended for his efforts with zipper.

LETS START OVER.

Last year I used "sleeper" on a 4.01b HRVR2, and that was a helpful script. The zipper script had worked perfectly on the HDVR2 now running TiVo OS 6.2, and I get transfer rates of over 2.2 Megs/sec with the machine in standby mode.

Now I also have an HR10-250. I have 3.1.5f with two 300 Gig HD, started with a legally purchased Instant cake, and had applied changes as suggested by http://www.imbetterthanyou.com/hr10-250 and http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hdtivo/files/HDTIVO_Modification_HOW_TO/. Everything worked fine, Telnet, FTP, TiVoWeb, fakecall, Tserver; but since zipper applied more stuff, and said it worked with an HR10-250, I tried that.

When I ran the 11/13/05 zipper on the HR10-250, I now realize it created an rc.sysinit.author.bak of zero bytes length, such that when it appended its code to that, it left me with an rc.sysinit.author that didnt turn on the USB ports or Ethernet or ftp or telnet. Luckily I had a backup to my rc.sysinit.author on my PC to restore.

Is there an outside attribute or some syntax inside of an rc.sysinit.author that would cause the zipper script to fail to properly back it up? Or some option in the script I should have passed on? I am not for a minute suggesting that it isn't possible the fault may be with me. But there is also a greater than zero possibility of something in the script causing this unexpected result.


----------



## Gunnyman

clarify further please.
Did you use the Zipper or Rbautch's enhance script?


----------



## rbautch

JohnCarver said:


> I repeat, I had a fine working rc.sysinit.author. I resent being accused of having an attitude cause I know whether I had an rc.sysinit.author. Certainly rbautch is to be commended for his efforts with zipper.
> 
> LETS START OVER.
> 
> Last year I used "sleeper" on a 4.01b HRVR2, and that was a helpful script. The zipper script had worked perfectly on the HDVR2 now running TiVo OS 6.2, and I get transfer rates of over 2.2 Megs/sec with the machine in standby mode.
> 
> Now I also have an HR10-250. I have 3.1.5f with two 300 Gig HD, started with a legally purchased Instant cake, and had applied changes as suggested by http://www.imbetterthanyou.com/hr10-250 and http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hdtivo/files/HDTIVO_Modification_HOW_TO/. Everything worked fine, Telnet, FTP, TiVoWeb, fakecall, Tserver; but since zipper applied more stuff, and said it worked with an HR10-250, I tried that.
> 
> When I ran the 11/13/05 zipper on the HR10-250, I now realize it created an rc.sysinit.author.bak of zero bytes length, such that when it appended its code to that, it left me with an rc.sysinit.author that didnt turn on the USB ports or Ethernet or ftp or telnet. Luckily I had a backup to my rc.sysinit.author on my PC to restore.
> 
> Is there an outside attribute or some syntax inside of an rc.sysinit.author that would cause the zipper script to fail to properly back it up? Or some option in the script I should have passed on? I am not for a minute suggesting that it isn't possible the fault may be with me. But there is also a greater than zero possibility of something in the script causing this unexpected result.


Now I get it. Since you posted here in the Enhancement Script thread and did not mention the Zipper in your posts, I had no idea you ran the Zipper, which does not yet support the HR10-250. The Zipper does indeed overwrite your author file, because it is a Hack Script meant for unhacked tivos without author files. Since your tivo is already hacked, you have no reason to run the Zipper, but rather you should just run the Enhancement script. Try again by using the file in the first post of this thread, but before you run it. Edit your /etc/resolv.conf file to reflect your correct DNS (usually your router).


----------



## JohnCarver

I mispoke, I ran zipper and enhancements on the 6.2 HDVR2, I only ran enhancements on the HR10-250, after the other files I had listed.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> It should work fine. If callerID is all you want, just answer no to everything else.


I need a way to get the Bashprompt to work when I use Telnet into the HR10-250 so I can run your tweaks script.

When I connect the HR10-250s drive to my computer and run zipper.sh, it sees there is no 6.2 on the Tools CD, and procedes to use the existing version of the program 3.1f. The zipper script runs till it starts copying the hacked Kernel to the Tivo drive. The error message is:

vmlinux_.g2 40.4 % replaced with vmlinux_ 
mv:unable to rename vmlinux_ no such file or directory
mv: unable to rename utils no such file or directory
DD opening '/Tivo/Var/vmlinux.px no such file or directory
problem copying hack kernel to the tivo drive with dd
Aborting.

I am not using the origianl Tivo drive. I did a backup and mfsrestore to a new 250 gig drive. I've tried this twice with the same results

Please tell me how to get bashprompt and the tweaks script onto the drive so I can get caller ID to work. I don't care if this gets overwritten when the next version of the software comes out. I want 6.2 on my HR10-250 if it ever gets release.

By the way, I ran your scripts, zipper and tweaks on my Samsung DirecTivo and they worked great so I know the CDs are ok. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gunnyman

sheesh Zipper DOES NOT WILL NOT CAN NOT run on a HD Tivo.
getting bash prompt is doable though. There are guides out there to get it done. I think there's one called ironman's guide or something.


----------



## rbautch

The Zipper does not yet work with the HR10-250. You'll have to wait for the next version that does. Otherwise, hack it manually using Ironman's guide.


----------



## Gunnyman

jinks 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 
you owe me a coke


----------



## JohnCarver

ONE MORE TRY. I think I stated everything right tthis time..

Last year I used "sleeper" on a 4.01b HRVR2, and that was a helpful script. The zipper script had worked perfectly on the HDVR2 now running TiVo OS 6.2, and I get transfer rates of over 2.2 Megs/sec with the machine in standby mode.

Now I also have an HR10-250. I have 3.1.5f with two 300 Gig HD, started with a legally purchased Instant cake, and had applied changes as suggested by http://www.imbetterthanyou.com/hr10-250 and http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hdtiv...ication_HOW_TO/. Everything worked fine, Telnet, FTP, TiVoWeb, fakecall, Tserver; but since enhancements applied more stuff, and said it worked with an HR10-250, I tried that.

When I ran the 11/13/05 enhancements on the HR10-250, I now realize it created an rc.sysinit.author.bak of zero bytes length, such that when it appended its code to that, it left me with an rc.sysinit.author that didnt turn on the USB ports or Ethernet or ftp or telnet. Luckily I had a backup to my rc.sysinit.author on my PC to restore.

Is there an outside attribute or some syntax inside of an rc.sysinit.author that would cause the enhancement scripts to fail to properly back it up? Or some option in the script I should have passed on? I am not for a minute suggesting that it isn't possible the fault may be with me. But there is also a greater than zero possibility of something in the script causing this unexpected result.


----------



## rbautch

I suggest running the uninstall script, then confirm everyting is back to where it was before you started. Also make sure the author file is in place, and is not empty. Re-run the Enhancement script, and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> The Zipper does not yet work with the HR10-250. You'll have to wait for the next version that does. Otherwise, hack it manually using Ironman's guide.


Any idea when you'll have the next version out that works on the HR10-250?


----------



## Gunnyman

soon as someone sends us a pair of HDTivos we'll get right on it.


----------



## rbautch

As this plea for help got exactly zero response, I'm not sure how big the demand is for it. Tsunami and MisterEd were kind enough to come through for me, but it's not my top priority.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm happy to provide my mailingaddress to anyone who wants to send me an HD Tivo


----------



## JohnCarver

Dear rbautch
The same thing happens.


----------



## rbautch

I have a theory on what might be causing this. The latest directions require HR10-250 users to install Alphawolfs all-in-on utilities in /busybox, and I suspect that you did not. I think the root of the issue is that you're missing some key utilities used by the script, including, sed and cat. There is a series of commands that modify your path statement in your author file to include the enhancements directory. Here are the lines that do it:


Code:


cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author | sed -e '/PATH=/s/$/:\/enhancements/' > /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author2
mv /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author2 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

 You can try these commands one by one at the bash prompt to see if they produce the same results. Did you get any errors as you ran the enhancement script?


----------



## Dirac

rbautch said:


> As this plea for help got exactly zero response, I'm not sure how big the demand is for it. Tsunami and MisterEd were kind enough to come through for me, but it's not my top priority.


Wow, no replies to that thread! I meet your criterion, but I don't have the drives (or the drive?) to hack my HR10. Maybe Santa will come through for me. Are you testing to see if the zipper can have the same functionality on the HR10 as the regular DTiVos? I gather that I would have to hack it to find out what files are on it (or at the very least pull the drive).


----------



## rbautch

I forgot the principal Zipper tester had an HR10! I got the info I needed to create a beta version of the new Zipper. Perhaps some prospective HR10 Zipper users can pitch in and get you a spare drive.


----------



## Dirac

Sorry, I could have replied originally (I did see your first thread), but I thought it would have been stupid to reply to your request by saying "Yes I do, but sorry I can't help". 

I've been scouring pricewatch and similar sites for good HD deals. If I'm going to hack it I might as well increase the recording space.


----------



## rbautch

How about a 300gig drive for $79. I just posted a link on DDB.


----------



## Krokus

rbautch

I have a new HR10-250 coming on tuesday with a fresh 300 gig drive. I already have one in the bedroom that I used the ironman guide or a combination of a couple. I'd love to test the script for you when it arrives.

Krokus


----------



## Dirac

What's this "Limit 1 per household"?!?!?

That's a great price, but going from 250 GB to 300 GB just to hack it, I don't know. I would have done the dual upgrade to 600 GB, though.

Pricewatch shows 400 GB for about $213. I remember the outhouse having them for less than $200 at one time, and I think you could get 2.


----------



## JohnCarver

rbautch said:


> I have a theory on what might be causing this. The latest directions require HR10-250 users to install Alphawolfs all-in-on utilities in /busybox, and I suspect that you did not. I think the root of the issue is that you're missing some key utilities used by the script, including, sed and cat. There is a series of commands that modify your path statement in your author file to include the enhancements directory. Here are the lines that do it:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author | sed -e '/PATH=/s/$/:\/enhancements/' > /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author2
> mv /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author2 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> 
> You can try these commands one by one at the bash prompt to see if they produce the same results. Did you get any errors as you ran the enhancement script?


I got no errors running the script, but let me make doubly sure I'm using the correct busybox! That could well be it, I'm not 100% sure which busybox I used. I'll try your suggestions tonight. THANKS a million!!


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> I forgot the principal Zipper tester had an HR10! I got the info I needed to create a beta version of the new Zipper. Perhaps some prospective HR10 Zipper users can pitch in and get you a spare drive.


I have two HR10-250s and I picked up a spare drive at Circuit city on Saturday, $59.99 after rebate. If you want to send me the script I'd be happy to test it for you and report back.


----------



## tsunami

Look here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3504194&&#post3504194


----------



## Runch Machine

tsunami said:


> Look here
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3504194&&#post3504194


I made a new CD and ran the beta script for the HR10-250. It ran fine with no error message. The receiver boots up fine, but the USB ports do not appear to be working. There is NO power or activity light on the Netgear FA120. Do you have any suggestions or can I look at anything to see what is happening and let you know?


----------



## tsunami

Runch Machine said:


> I made a new CD and ran the beta script for the HR10-250. It ran fine with no error message. The receiver boots up fine, but the USB ports do not appear to be working. There is NO power or activity light on the Netgear FA120. Do you have any suggestions or can I look at anything to see what is happening and let you know?


Same here, rbautch has the info.


----------



## rbautch

New HR10-250 Zipper beta4 posted.


----------



## dsmturbo

whoot thanks rbautch I can't find it lol


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> New HR10-250 Zipper beta4 posted.


I tried it and the USB ports are still dead.


----------



## sandpj

I successfully ran HR10-250 Beta 1, but would be willing to test Beta 4. Is it possible to rerun Zipper without re-imaging the drive?
I imagine Beta 4 addresses Nameserver. Does it attempt to address 30 sec and decrypt?


----------



## rbautch

Yes, yes, and yes. You may want to wait until beta5.


----------



## dsmturbo

Okay , I'll await next version..thx russ


----------



## sandpj

Also, if I "patched" TivoApp (decrypt), do I need to restore Tivoapp.orig before applying Beta 5?


----------



## rbautch

Yes.


----------



## Runch Machine

WOO-HOO Beta5 for HD Tivo (HR10-250) WORKS GREAT!! Thanks so much. I only installed the Caller ID portion, but it looks like all the other things would work as well. The power and activity lights come on on the usb converter. I live with two teenagers and the phones is rarely for me. 

Thanks so much!

Question for you, I've previously added a second drive to my HD Tivo. I installed the beta5 test on a separate 250gig drive that is not part of the two drive set. Now I want to run the scripts on the 2 drive set. I imagine that I only have to connect the A drive to the computer to run the zipper.sh script. Is that correct? When I put the A drive back into the HD Tivo, will is still "see" the second drive and work as a 63 hour HD Tivo? Or do I have to convert to a single drive setup and then add the second drive?


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> I imagine that I only have to connect the A drive to the computer to run the zipper.sh script. Is that correct?


Yes



> When I put the A drive back into the HD Tivo, will is still "see" the second drive and work as a 63 hour HD Tivo?


Yes.

You may want to wait for beta6, which should have the kinks worked out for enabling the permanent 30-sec skip, removing encryption, enabling backdoors, and enabling menu sort.


----------



## dsmturbo

thx tsumani for the link to beta files I musta missed that post

In order to use the Beta Hr file, do we need to just make sure alphawolf Tivotools folder is on our Tivo Tools CD or ?


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You may want to wait for beta6, which should have the kinks worked out for enabling the permanent 30-sec skip, removing encryption, enabling backdoors, and enabling menu sort.


When will Beta6 be out and what is menu sort?


----------



## DLiquid

I'm wondering about this question:

"Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]:"

I do plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, but I was thinking of setting up a bogus prefix like * so that the TiVo would never successfully call home even if it tried. That's easy to do in the regular TiVo menus, right? If I do this, do you think I can safely answer yes to the question above?


----------



## tsunami

DLiquid said:


> I'm wondering about this question:
> 
> "Do you want weekly reboots to only occur if no programs are recording?
> Enter n if you plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, etc [y/n]:"
> 
> I do plan to leave a phone line connected for callerID, but I was thinking of setting up a bogus prefix like * so that the TiVo would never successfully call home even if it tried. That's easy to do in the regular TiVo menus, right? If I do this, do you think I can safely answer yes to the question above?


I think that you must make a succesful call using any prefix for it to "stick" otherwise it reverts back to your old setting.

I know there could be a suggestion recording, but that early in the morning seems a pretty safe time to allow a reboot. So, I answer N.


----------



## rbautch

Another issue is that even if the call fail, you're tivo will stick pick up the phone and try to make a call. This can be annoying if you happen to be on the phone at the time.


----------



## Diana Collins

tsunami said:


> I think that you must make a succesful call using any prefix for it to "stick" otherwise it reverts back to your old setting....


Yup, but the following will do the trick (just save it as a tcl file on your TiVo and execute it):


Code:


puts "Set Dialing Prefix"
EnableTransactionHoldoff true

set db [dbopen]

RetryTransaction {
    set obj [db $db open /State/PhoneConfig]
    dbobj $obj set CallWaitingPrefix "##"
    dbobj $obj set DialPrefix "##"
}

dbclose $db
puts "Done."

Substitute whatever you like for the "##" or remove both characters to clear the dialing prefixes entirely.


----------



## DLiquid

Thanks Dan.

It would be cool to make that part of the enhancement script for people who want the phone line only for callerID.


----------



## tsunami

Dan Collins said:


> Yup, but the following will do the trick (just save it as a tcl file on your TiVo and execute it):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> puts "Set Dialing Prefix"
> EnableTransactionHoldoff true
> 
> set db [dbopen]
> 
> RetryTransaction {
> set obj [db $db open /State/PhoneConfig]
> dbobj $obj set CallWaitingPrefix "##"
> dbobj $obj set DialPrefix "##"
> }
> 
> dbclose $db
> puts "Done."
> 
> Substitute whatever you like for the "##" or remove both characters to clear the dialing prefixes entirely.


Care to expand on these instructions. Do you have to chmod it? And can you run it from any directory?


----------



## Diana Collins

It does indeed need to be set as executable (as does any executable script). Use chmod 755 <filename>

You can run it from anywhere, as long as you specify the path.


----------



## bengalfreak

DLiquid said:


> Thanks Dan.
> 
> It would be cool to make that part of the enhancement script for people who want the phone line only for callerID.


Its not necessary with the dead routes placed into your author file. Even if the calls are made, they will fail at negotiating.


----------



## tsunami

Dan Collins said:


> It does indeed need to be set as executable (as does any executable script). Use chmod 755 <filename>
> 
> You can run it from anywhere, as long as you specify the path.


OK, thanks, I ran it with success. Is it a one time deal or should I add it to the author file for each reboot?


----------



## Diana Collins

It need only be run if some OTHER program (like AlphaWolf's phonereset.tcl) resets the prefixes.


----------



## tsunami

OK, great, thanks for the info.


----------



## Ocelot

I did it again...I went into the menu and rebooted my hacked DVR40...... Just like last time, the reboot caused me to loose telnet, tivoweb, and FTP. 
I can ping just fine but thats it. the last time I had to remove the drive and re-run zipper and the enhancement script. The only setting I ever changed was to enable 30sec skip at bootup, using hackman. 
I would like to find out what is causing this so i dont have to remove the drive every time I loose power or something. 
I seem to remember reading somewhere that you may neet to wait over night to regain access but I can't find it now.


----------



## GAM

Hackman seems to have some problems. I encountered the same issue when I first did my upgrades. For some reason Hackman messes up the rc.sysinit.author file. Hopefully, your cron setup will restart TivoWeb at 3:00am. If it does go back in and start FTP and telnet. After that you should be able to restore your author file from the backup. In the future don't use Hackman to edit your author file.


----------



## lunchbox1972

You guys are great.. I'd been putting this off for awhile.. Kept waiting for 6.2, then waiting for the time and desire.. I was able to crank this out quick and get the Tivo back up and running in no time flat..

Whole lot easier than when I setup 4.01 on a buddies Tivo.. Thanks,

LB


----------



## rbautch

Ocelot said:


> I did it again...I went into the menu and rebooted my hacked DVR40...... Just like last time, the reboot caused me to loose telnet, tivoweb, and FTP.
> I can ping just fine but thats it. the last time I had to remove the drive and re-run zipper and the enhancement script. The only setting I ever changed was to enable 30sec skip at bootup, using hackman.
> I would like to find out what is causing this so i dont have to remove the drive every time I loose power or something.
> I seem to remember reading somewhere that you may neet to wait over night to regain access but I can't find it now.


Sounds like your author file is not starting telnet and FTP. Pull the drive, mount it, and check the permissions of your author file with


Code:


ls -l /tivo/etc/rc.d

What version of the script are you running? You don't have to enable 30-sec skip with hackman. It's permanently enabled with the superpatch.


----------



## bengalfreak

Ocelot said:


> I would like to find out what is causing this so i dont have to remove the drive every time I loose power or something.


Stop using Hackman to enable/disable hacks. Tivowebplus is stopped and started every night at 3:00am with crond. So you may regain TWP access later.


----------



## bengalfreak

Rbautch I have a question about the transfer speeds part of the script. I have four DTivos, and it the script only lets you enter two IP's Is there any way to add a third?


----------



## rbautch

Yes. Edit the /.profile file with one additional netperf command with the third target IP address. You should see the other two netperf commands in there already.


----------



## ttodd1

bengalfreak said:


> Stop using Hackman to enable/disable hacks. Tivowebplus is stopped and started every night at 3:00am with crond. So you may regain TWP access later.


Why, it works fine starting and stopping hacks. The problem seems to be that people are using it to modify their author file without really understanding how it handles the file. Back to read the documentation about a utility you are going to use.


----------



## crunchpvr

I ran the script and it failed to download the files. I edited the /etc/hosts with a static resolution and it worked OK. I hadread that others had this problem as well. Could this be integrated into the script? I had broken my DNS to speed up the menus.


----------



## bengalfreak

ttodd1 said:


> Why, it works fine starting and stopping hacks. The problem seems to be that people are using it to modify their author file without really understanding how it handles the file. Back to read the documentation about a utility you are going to use.


Well, because sometimes starting and stopping hacks necessitates a reboot of the system. And when Hackman puts lines in your .author file, quite often it seems to replace the file instead of appending to it killing your network access to the DTivo necessitating a pull of the drive. I consider myself pretty darn adept at installing and manipulating basic hacks. And Hackman has hosed me twice now with unexpected results. Gunnyman is at least one other I know that has had the same experience.


----------



## rbautch

crunchpvr said:


> I ran the script and it failed to download the files. I edited the /etc/hosts with a static resolution and it worked OK. I hadread that others had this problem as well. Could this be integrated into the script? I had broken my DNS to speed up the menus.


What model of tivo do you have? What software is it running? I could add it easily add a line that modifies the hosts file if the download fails. How does the hosts file relate to resolv.conf?


----------



## shortkud

Im hoping someone can help me. i already have tivowebplus on my tivo location in /cdrom/ I basically want the tweak script for the modified version of tivowebplus. I run it but it says "detected enhancements directory, please run uninstaller." First things first what do i do lol...Im sorta new so bit sorry.

Also how can that one tweak.sh script install so many things.

:edit:
From what i know it has DvrPalooza Hacked Tivo Enhancements installed on it but yet to find out any info on that from google.


----------



## crunchpvr

Here is what I have in both my resolv.conf and my /etc/hosts:

bash-2.02# more /etc/hosts
127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
69.90.236.30 www.mastersav.com

bash-2.02# more /etc/resolv.conf
search localdomain
nameserver 10.0.0.1

The reason I put the 10.0.0.1 for my nameserver is to intentionally break DNS - it seems to speed up menus and finding my pics and music.

Sorry for the multiple posts I could not post this last bit without having 5 posts under my belt. Due to URL's and IP's - even though I replaced the dots with dashes - go figure.

Finally, GREAT JOB on this script! It keeps getting better and better. And thanks for moving the stuff out of /var, I was having to reload everything every couple weeks.


----------



## crunchpvr

Also I found that the ^M (Control-M) problem is still in the /var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/index.itcl file (really in /hacks/tivowebplus...etc). Starts at line 697 in that file. I removed it using vi, but I guss I could have run dos2unix on it too.


----------



## rbautch

shortkud said:


> Im hoping someone can help me. i already have tivowebplus on my tivo location in /cdrom/ I basically want the tweak script for the modified version of tivowebplus. I run it but it says "detected enhancements directory, please run uninstaller." First things first what do i do lol...Im sorta new so bit sorry.
> 
> Also how can that one tweak.sh script install so many things.
> 
> :edit:
> From what i know it has DvrPalooza Hacked Tivo Enhancements installed on it but yet to find out any info on that from google.


Go ahead and run the uninstall script. It should be in the same directory as tweak.sh. Run it with "sh tweak-uninstall.sh". The tweak.sh script can install so many hacks because it's not the actual script. It downloads the main script and all the hacks, and then launches the main script, which is called start.sh. You can find it in your /enhancements directory.


----------



## rbautch

crunchpvr said:


> Also I found that the ^M (Control-M) problem is still in the /var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/index.itcl file (really in /hacks/tivowebplus...etc). Starts at line 697 in that file. I removed it using vi, but I guss I could have run dos2unix on it too.


Thanks. I'll fix that.


----------



## shortkud

I went ahead and ran the unisntall script and then the install script now all is well except for some things.TWP still doesnt show hackman or the new icons...i checked TWPrun and its pointing to the new installation directory fine. Unless something else is telling the tivo to use the old installation
:edit: Seems the colors are affecting tytools. Maybe just word of advice for others. Ill be quiet now about tytools


----------



## rbautch

shortkud said:


> I went ahead and ran the unisntall script and then the install script now all is well except for some things.TWP still doesnt show hackman or the new icons...i checked TWPrun and its pointing to the new installation directory fine. Unless something else is telling the tivo to use the old installation
> :edit: Seems the colors are affecting tytools. Maybe just word of advice for others. Ill be quiet now about tytools


 Sounds like you're still runing your old TWP installation. Is there still a TWP startup command in the author file that points to a different TWP installation? Are any of the other TWP modules present, like manual record or batch record?


----------



## shortkud

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you're still runing your old TWP installation. Is there still a TWP startup command in the author file that points to a different TWP installation? Are any of the other TWP modules present, like manual record or batch record?


In the twprun it points to the new one. Thats all i know...sorry im not much of more help. Can u be a bit more specific on where i need to look.


----------



## Runch Machine

Any word on getting beta6 out for the HR10-250?


----------



## rbautch

Beta5 tested successfully, and patches the tivoapp if you use the latest enhancement script. I need to update the enhancement script that's packaged with the Zipper to run the patches. I'll probably get to it this weekend.


----------



## rbautch

shortkud said:


> In the twprun it points to the new one. Thats all i know...sorry im not much of more help. Can u be a bit more specific on where i need to look.


open up /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and look for lines that have "tivoweb".


----------



## shortkud

rbautch said:


> open up /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and look for lines that have "tivoweb".


AH HA! there is teh wrong path  I changed it and now restarting the tivo. Will edit and let u know. Thank you VERY MUCh for the help and great script. Might i add if there is anyway to uncolorize the telnet prompt without uninstall and reinstall.

now i cant FTP or telnet to tivo  and obviously cant see tivowebplus. Did i tottaly **** something up?

It gets an ip...
i can also ping it fine.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> Beta5 tested successfully, and patches the tivoapp if you use the latest enhancement script. I need to update the enhancement script that's packaged with the Zipper to run the patches. I'll probably get to it this weekend.


 Thanks that's great. I like having permanent 30 second skip. That's not in the current version for the HR10-250 is it?


----------



## crunchpvr

I am trying to understand the script and have a couple ?'s (pardon me if this was answered earlier):

Is TWP installed in "/var/hack/tivowebplus"? If it is, then how is it put back if /var is wiped? If not, where is TWP installed?


----------



## rbautch

TWP is the only hack I keep in var, and it is not put back if var is wiped. I did it to balance out available disk space between var and root, and because it's simple to FTP the TWP back into var if it gets wiped. In the future, I'll fix it so that if var gets wiped it will automatically download a fresh copy from me.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> Thanks that's great. I like having permanent 30 second skip. That's not in the current version for the HR10-250 is it?


Its in there only if you use the latest enhancement script in my sig.


----------



## shortkud

now i cant FTP or telnet to tivo  and obviously cant see tivowebplus. Did i tottaly **** something up?

It gets an ip...
i can also ping it fine.


----------



## rbautch

Try rebooting. Maybe telnet is not running.


----------



## shortkud

lol ive tried that a few times. I dont even see what putting the wrong path in tivowebplus would do with telnet or the ftp. If so is it possible to put the hard drive in my PC and correct the path then put it in the tivo again.

:edit:

i just pulled the plug and plugged it back in for the restart.


----------



## rbautch

I added a few checks to automatically detect if your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, and you need to use the "special" telnet instructions.

Fixed the dos line endings in index.itcl identified here.

Added patches for the HR10-250 to permanently enable 30-sec skip, disable encryption, enable backdoors, and menu sort.

Used sed to remove the network startup commands from your author file if you used the Zipper. Previously, every time you rebooted your network settings would revert to those you set with the Zipper.

More good stuff in the works!


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> I added a few checks to automatically detect if your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, and you need to use the "special" telnet instructions.
> 
> Fixed the dos line endings in index.itcl identified here.
> 
> Added patches for the HR10-250 to permanently enable 30-sec skip, disable encryption, enable backdoors, and menu sort.
> 
> Used sed to remove the network startup commands from your author file if you used the Zipper. Previously, every time you rebooted your network settings would revert to those you set with the Zipper.
> 
> More good stuff in the works!


Please post a link to 3.0. The only links I can find are to the earlier version, or do I ust rerun it and it downloads it?


----------



## Runch Machine

When the script is running, it says existing profile detected, do you want to append new aliases? 

I've run the script in the past, then run the tweak uninstall script, then run the tweaks script a second time. Should I say yes to append new aliases or not? Are the aliases which change the various commands to short names like rw removed when the tweak uninstall script is run? 

I am wondering if each time I run the tweak script are aliases re-added or not?

Likewise when it asked if I have Tivo Web previously installed. I've only run your scripts after running the zipper to get bash prompt to work. If I added Tivoweb which the tweak script, then run uninstall tweak, is tivo web still there? How should the quesiton "has Tivo Web previously been installed to be answered when running an updated version of tweak script?


----------



## Runch Machine

I just ran tweak.sh. It downloaded ran. 30 second skip is not automatically working on the HR10-250.


----------



## rbautch

What software version do you have? Did the script correctly identify your Tivo as HR10-250? Did it correctly identify your software? Navigate to /busybox and run ciphercheck, then post the results. Ver 3.0 is attached to the first post of this thread. Is that the one you used?


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> What software version do you have? Did the script correctly identify your Tivo as HR10-250? Did it correctly identify your software? Navigate to /busybox and run ciphercheck, then post the results. Ver 3.0 is attached to the first post of this thread. Is that the one you used?


I did not use ver 3.0 attached at the beginning of this thread. The one I used did ID the receiver as the HR10-250. I have to go to work now but I will run the new script as soon as I get home.


----------



## Runch Machine

OK, I have no patience so I decided to go to work a little later and try this now. It works great!. It recognized the software and the HR10-250. The 30 skip and sorting of the now playing list was functioning without having to activate them. Everything works great. Thank you so much for doing this. It makes using my Tivo receivers much more enjoyable. Caller ID is the best.

Please let me know if there is anything else you want me to check or if there is any way I can help.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> When the script is running, it says existing profile detected, do you want to append new aliases?
> 
> I've run the script in the past, then run the tweak uninstall script, then run the tweaks script a second time. Should I say yes to append new aliases or not? Are the aliases which change the various commands to short names like rw removed when the tweak uninstall script is run?


 If you run the uninstall script, it will restore a backup of the profile without the aliases. So it's ok to select that option every time you run the script.


----------



## Runch Machine

In the crontab section there is a question about rebooting or not. It asks if you use caller ID to say No to the reboot. Elsewhere it talks about rebooting twice a week so that the results of fake call can take effect and it won't call out. I use caller ID, wouldn't I still want the receiver to reboot twice a week? What are the pros and cons of this? 

I don't use any of the features in crontab, but I think I want it to reboot itself twice a week so that the results of fake call take effect. Should I run the crontab function?

If TWP is running, does it use many resources? HD Tivo runs slow enough as it is. It seems that TWP doesn't run unless you go to that directory and start it. Is that true?


----------



## Greencat

rbautch - Do you have a list somewhere that names the items installed with your script? You have made an excellent product. Thanks


----------



## merlincc

Greencat said:


> rbautch - Do you have a list somewhere that names the items installed with your script? You have made an excellent product. Thanks


Check out post #1 of this thread!


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> In the crontab section there is a question about rebooting or not. It asks if you use caller ID to say No to the reboot. Elsewhere it talks about rebooting twice a week so that the results of fake call can take effect and it won't call out. I use caller ID, wouldn't I still want the receiver to reboot twice a week? What are the pros and cons of this?
> 
> I don't use any of the features in crontab, but I think I want it to reboot itself twice a week so that the results of fake call take effect. Should I run the crontab function?
> 
> If TWP is running, does it use many resources? HD Tivo runs slow enough as it is. It seems that TWP doesn't run unless you go to that directory and start it. Is that true?


The script doesnt ask you if you want to reboot or not, it asks if you want to force the reboots even if you are recording somehting. The reboots are scheduled for 3am, so I suggest forcing reboots if you leave a phone line connected. If you don't force reboots, they will only occur when nothing is recording at 3am (including suggestions). Not sure about TWP resources, but I suspect they don't use much unless your backing up season passes or caching channels in channelprefs.


----------



## dfriedland

OK, I used the zipper and everything went fine... When I go to run the enhancement script I get the following display:

ROG Tivo-TiVo# cd /hacks
ROG Tivo-TiVo# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping cron uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping USB 2.0 driver restore...
No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
mv: rc.sysinit.author.bak: No such file or directory
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
ROG Tivo-TiVo# dos2unix tweak*
dos2unix: unique name not found
ROG Tivo-TiVo#
ROG Tivo-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Short read
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

ROG Tivo-TiVo#

Any ideas??

Thanks,
David


----------



## dfriedland

oh, I forgot that it won't wget the new script


----------



## rbautch

I shouldnt have to because it's already on the Zipper tools disk. What error message did you get?


----------



## dfriedland

No error messages, just what I posted above


----------



## rbautch

I took out the wget commands in the Zipper version of the enhancement script to make it simpler for newbie hackers.


----------



## dfriedland

Well, i re-zippered, and then used the tools CD that had the previous enhancement script, and it looks like that worked.
So now do I uninstall tweak then reinstall with the new script?


----------



## dfriedland

Anyone know what options to conigure Putty with so I can get rid of using telnet?


----------



## Greencat

I am trying to upgrade the script. I originally had a script dated 8/2/05. I ran the uninstall and it appeared to work.



> Removing directories and files...
> Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
> Deleting cron Installation...
> rm: /etc/passwd: No such file or directory
> rm: /etc/group: No such file or directory
> No bakup profile found, skipping profile restore...
> Restoring original crond binary...
> chmod: /rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
> No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
> Done!
> mount: / is busy


I then ftp the new script, ran dos2unix, ran the script
and the script ran until it got this error


> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory


This is a log of the script


> Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
> interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
> exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: r
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> 
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Short read
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y


The script then went to the bash. I can't run the uninstall since it's not on the tivo.

I can't re-run the script. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## crunchpvr

rbautch said:


> TWP is the only hack I keep in var, and it is not put back if var is wiped. I did it to balance out available disk space between var and root, and because it's simple to FTP the TWP back into var if it gets wiped. In the future, I'll fix it so that if var gets wiped it will automatically download a fresh copy from me.


Ahh, that would be cool. How about an option to run tweak.sh to only re-install TWP without the /enhancements check in the case of /var getting wiped?

Thanks for doing this BTW. I think I may have learned something by reading thru the scripts.

Another idea (to save some BW) is to look for the rbautch-files.tgz in the root 1st and if it is not there then download - this would also help those people that for one reason of another cannot get it to download.


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> I am trying to upgrade the script. I originally had a script dated 8/2/05. I ran the uninstall and it appeared to work.
> 
> I then ftp the new script, ran dos2unix, ran the script
> and the script ran until it got this error
> 
> This is a log of the script
> 
> The script then went to the bash. I can't run the uninstall since it's not on the tivo.
> 
> I can't re-run the script. Any suggestions?
> Thanks


 Sounds like your mixing versions of the script. Make sure you delete the old tweak.sh and rbautch_files.tgz before attempting to run it. Also sounds like your DNS isnt set right, but the script will fix it for you. Also, delete the /enhancements directory, which should allow you to re-run the script.


----------



## Runch Machine

I've zipped my Samsung Directivo and are thrilled with the results. I've been reading up on multiroom viewing and transfering shows between Tivos. Is it possible to transfer programs between my Zipped Samsung DirecTivo and my Toshiba DVD recorder/Tivo DVR? The Toshiba has a paid subscription to the Tivo service. The Message I get when I try to access the other Tivo is that the machine I am trying to access is not enabled for MRV. Go to Tivo.com/manage to add it to the accound. 

Of course there is no way to add a Directv/Tivo to my Tivo account. Is there any way around this?

If this isn't the proper place to post this, please direct me the the proper forum. Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

I'm not sure, but you might try copying this to a new thread to get more exposure.


----------



## rpdre1

from the superpatch release notes:

WHO NEEDS IT
It is necessary to enable HMO/MRV, using this patch, on DTivos running 6.x because this capability isn't provided with 6.x software versions nor is it available as a paid service.

All SA tivos have the HMO/MRV service available with a proper (i.e, not BASIC) service level. SA tivo owners only require superpatch-67all if:

1. You want to MRV unencrypted video that was recorded using the NoCSO (record video unencrypted for later extraction) patch.
2. You want to MRV with other DTivos NOT IN YOUR GROUP CERT, like DTivos running 4.x or 6.x

You can find out more about what exactly, HMO and MRV services are at TiVo.com.

Superpatch-67all checks your tivo software version and patches any 6.x, or 7.x, tivo software version appropriately using 'selectively kill blowfish' patch locations and, in addition, will allow SA tivo owners to continue to call in for guide updates.
Note: You can't MRV between hacked(recording unscrambled) and unhacked(recording scrambled) tivos.

so you will need to hack your standalone to get telnet and ftp access (you cant use the zipper on the standalone) and then run the superpatch on the sa.

you will need to unscramble the existing recordings and extract/reinsert them on the SA before you will be able to mrv them to the dtivo.

i think you will be able mrv the post-superpatch SA recordings but the pre-superpatch recordings will not be able to be mrv'd until you unscramble them.

.. yea its complicated and you WILL have to do a lot of reading.

you cant talk about extraction/insertion here so go to http://www.google.com/search?q=the+other+tivo+forum
(first link; ddb forum)


----------



## mjhorv

I am getting this error when trying to run new script. I am using a mac and using telnet -K command. i ran unistall and deleted enhancements folder and rbautch_files.tgz. any ideas?
LT-bash# sh tweak.sh
tweak.sh: line 15: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
'weak.sh: line 15: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then


----------



## rbautch

mjhorv said:


> I am getting this error when trying to run new script. I am using a mac and using telnet -K command. i ran unistall and deleted enhancements folder and rbautch_files.tgz. any ideas?
> LT-bash# sh tweak.sh
> tweak.sh: line 15: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
> 'weak.sh: line 15: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then


 Did you transfer the file to your tivo in binary mode?


----------



## mjhorv

didn't run dos2unix. it is working now. thanks


----------



## matrix165

/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3550246&highlight=skipping#post3550246


hello all, 

thanks for the script, i am using it in conjunction with ZIPPER. i am using it on a rcadvr80 that was previously unhacked. when i run the script it skips many of the enhancement that i want:-(. i first ran it with a "no" to express mode, and got those skipping problems. than i ran the unistall script, and then ran it with a "yes" to express mode and still got the skipping installation problem(but i do got pretty bash;-). 
i referenced the post above, as a similar problem but i dont understand, if he fixed the problem or not.


----------



## Gunnyman

did you follow the directions for telnet with XP and service pack 2? this is a classic symptom of not doing so.


----------



## matrix165

thanks gunnyman, that was the problem...

i had already done that fix in xp, but i was using putty.exe and forgot to uncheck the return key. 

have i told you guys u are doing a wonderful job, lately? thanks so much...


----------



## rbautch

I would like to distribute or link to a free telnet client with the script that does not add extra carriage returns, or has a setting to supress them. Is putty such a client? Does anyone have any other recommendations? I use absolute telnet myself, which aint free.


----------



## Gunnyman

Russ I just ran the enhance script using windows built in Hyperterminal with no issues with extra CR.


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> Sounds like your mixing versions of the script. Make sure you delete the old tweak.sh and rbautch_files.tgz before attempting to run it. Also sounds like your DNS isnt set right, but the script will fix it for you. Also, delete the /enhancements directory, which should allow you to re-run the script.


I deleted the files and the directory and had the same problem. I tried my other tivo and the same results.



> bash-2.02# sh /var/packages/tweak.sh
> mv: rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> chmod: /enhancements/*: No such file or directory
> /var/packages/tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#


Any suggestions? These Dtivos were not upgraded with the zipper. Does that make a difference?


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> tar: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory


 This means you're running an old script (where the archived had a dash instead of an underline in "rbautch_files.tgz". I changed the file name to be consistent with html website requirements. Get the latest script from the first post in this thread.


----------



## matrix165

you can remove the extra carriage return in putty.exe, by unchecking the box under catagory/connection/telnet, labeled "return key sends telnet new line instead of M"

i hope this helps...;-)


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> Sounds like your mixing versions of the script. Make sure you delete the old tweak.sh and rbautch_files.tgz before attempting to run it. Also sounds like your DNS isnt set right, but the script will fix it for you. Also, delete the /enhancements directory, which should allow you to re-run the script.


 Still no luck



> bash-2.02# cd /var/packages
> bash-2.02# ls
> tweak.sh
> bash-2.02# sh /var/packages/tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> 
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Short read
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> /var/packages/tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> bash-2.02# find rbautch*
> /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
> bash-2.02# find tweak*
> /var/packages/tweak.sh
> bash-2.02#


Is there a problem with the no such file or directory error?

Does the script only work on systems upgraded with the zipper?

Is there a way to create a log or can I enter the script steps manually to see why it fails? I gave the full path to tweak just incase there is another tweak on the drive. Also you can see that I used Find to look for duplicate entries.


----------



## tbeckner

matrix165 said:


> you can remove the extra carriage return in putty.exe, by unchecking the box under catagory/connection/telnet, labeled "return key sends telnet new line instead of M"
> 
> i hope this helps...;-)


Or you can very simply run telnet with a vt100 selection, which takes care of the extra CRs.

*Telnet -t vt100 <IP Address or WIN/DNS name>*


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> Is there a problem with the no such file or directory error?


 No



> Does the script only work on systems upgraded with the zipper?


 No

The download is failing because your DNS settings are not correct. The script is set up to detect if the download fails, and then prompts you to fix the DNS settings. The problem is that this


> Host name lookup failure


 does not jive with this:


> Downloaded main scripts successfully!


 The script reports success only if the file rbautch_files.tgz is resident in your current directory (indicating a successful download), and it won't change the DNS settings unless that file is not there.

First, confirm that you are using the latest version of the script from the first post in this thread. Then confirm that the files archive is NOT in your current directory and then rerun the script to see if it catches the failure and prompts you to enter new DNS settings. If you get the same result, check again if the files archive is in your current directory.


----------



## dfriedland

Greencat said:


> Still no luck
> 
> Is there a problem with the no such file or directory error?
> 
> Does the script only work on systems upgraded with the zipper?
> 
> Is there a way to create a log or can I enter the script steps manually to see why it fails? I gave the full path to tweak just incase there is another tweak on the drive. Also you can see that I used Find to look for duplicate entries.


Same exact problem here!!!!


----------



## dfriedland

I can install the older version of the enhancement scripts, but as soon as i run tweak-uninstall.sh, and re-run the NEW tweak.sh I get the same errors as above:
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure

Downloaded main scripts successfully!
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Short read
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
/var/packages/tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

And then it exits......I've erased the old tweak files, the enhancements dir, and I still get the same. Any ideas?
It won't even let me adjust the DNS.


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch (from the Zipper thread) said:


> Yea, let's move it over there. There is a thread on DDB on how to build a MIPS cross compiler on cygwin, which was started by tmesis. I've been trying for a few weeks to build it, with no luck so far. I know what you mean about busybox, I want to compile a full featured version of wget. My problem is likely that I learn everything from Google, and I've never compiled or cross-compiled anything in my life. Google has taught me quite a bit of tcl and the customized version of tcl that tivo uses called tivosh. I'd be happy to help you fill in the gaps. Let me know exactly what you want the script to do.


cygwin? Compile linux stuff on a Win32 machine? Ugh!  It should be easier to find a cross compiler from linux (x32 or x64) to linux (mips)

Actually, I already have something similar: a linux mips cross compiler for compiling binaries to my linux-based Linksys router... I'll have to dig some...

What I want, in the end, is a simple way to know how long the box has been up. This would be similar to 'uptime', but NOT in human readable form. I can also get it from "cat /proc/uptime" and doing some math - but I'd have to parse the contents of uptime first (uptime contains TWO numbers: number of seconds since booting, and number of IDLE seconds (not exactly, but close) since reboot.

In C, this is trivial: call a kernel function to get, basically, the same thing that /proc/uptime provides, but in a structure. Then, take the proper element of the structure, do the math (/60/60/24) and return the value.

I'll try to find time (ha!) tonight to find a cross compiler... Perhaps I should just write the silly thing as a daemon so its not dependent on crond... hmmm

(For those not reading the zipper thread - I'm trying to rework the reboot portion of rbauth's stuff to conditionally reboot based on: only FORCE a reboot if the system has been up 6 days. Otherwise, attempt a reboot if not recording once a day if the system has been up over 3 days.. )


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> The download is failing because your DNS settings are not correct. The script is set up to detect if the download fails, and then prompts you to fix the DNS settings. The problem is that this does not jive with this: The script reports success only if the file rbautch_files.tgz is resident in your current directory (indicating a successful download), and it won't change the DNS settings unless that file is not there.


Could it be finding the file from another Dtivo on the network and downloading it? When I get home tonight I will try the new script again but I think I have done this many times with no sucess. I used the find command to look for extra rbautch_files.tgz files and never find one.

Should I try to fix the DNS first? Is there a script for it since 6.2 took the menu option out?

Thanks for your help


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> cygwin? Compile linux stuff on a Win32 machine? Ugh!  It should be easier to find a cross compiler from linux (x32 or x64) to linux (mips)
> 
> Actually, I already have something similar: a linux mips cross compiler for compiling binaries to my linux-based Linksys router... I'll have to dig some...
> 
> What I want, in the end, is a simple way to know how long the box has been up. This would be similar to 'uptime', but NOT in human readable form. I can also get it from "cat /proc/uptime" and doing some math - but I'd have to parse the contents of uptime first (uptime contains TWO numbers: number of seconds since booting, and number of IDLE seconds (not exactly, but close) since reboot.
> 
> In C, this is trivial: call a kernel function to get, basically, the same thing that /proc/uptime provides, but in a structure. Then, take the proper element of the structure, do the math (/60/60/24) and return the value.
> 
> I'll try to find time (ha!) tonight to find a cross compiler... Perhaps I should just write the silly thing as a daemon so its not dependent on crond... hmmm
> 
> (For those not reading the zipper thread - I'm trying to rework the reboot portion of rbauth's stuff to conditionally reboot based on: only FORCE a reboot if the system has been up 6 days. Otherwise, attempt a reboot if not recording once a day if the system has been up over 3 days.. )


This bad boy will give you the current "up time" in days:


Code:


x=86400; secup=`cat /proc/uptime | cut -d '.' -f0`; daysup=$(($secup / $x)); echo $daysup


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> Could it be finding the file from another Dtivo on the network and downloading it? When I get home tonight I will try the new script again but I think I have done this many times with no sucess. I used the find command to look for extra rbautch_files.tgz files and never find one.
> 
> Should I try to fix the DNS first? Is there a script for it since 6.2 took the menu option out?
> 
> Thanks for your help


You can fix DNS by editing the /etc/resolv.conf file with your routers IP address. I selfishly want to get to the root of the problem in case there is an anomoly in the script, so I'd rather you try to get the script to do it for you instead of doing it manually.


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> I selfishly want to get to the root of the problem in case there is an anomoly in the script, so I'd rather you try to get the script to do it for you instead of doing it manually.


If the script can not download without the DNS how does it find rbautch_files.tgz? I did a find command on rbautch* and only found the file in /enhancements. Since I deleted this directory each time it must be finding this somewhere on the lan?

Will it hurt if I rename rbautch_files.tgz on the Dtivo that is working to test if the script is finding it there?

Is the IP address the router address. For example 192.168.10.1. I didn't think that was a DNS but does it forward the request on to my ISP DNS?

Thanks for your help


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> If the script can not download without the DNS how does it find rbautch_files.tgz? I did a find command on rbautch* and only found the file in /enhancements. Since I deleted this directory each time it must be finding this somewhere on the lan?


 It's not finding it on your LAN, but if it keeps showing up, I think that it may be creating a "dummy file" that's actually empty. Try FTPing the rbautch_files.tgz arhive to you pc and see if there's anything in there. 


> Will it hurt if I rename rbautch_files.tgz on the Dtivo that is working to test if the script is finding it there?


 Won't hurt, but I doubt that's what's happening. You can test it by just disconnecting your other tivos.



> Is the IP address the router address. For example 192.168.10.1. I didn't think that was a DNS but does it forward the request on to my ISP DNS?


 On a typical network setup, your router address is your DNS address.


----------



## dfriedland

rbautch said:


> You can fix DNS by editing the /etc/resolv.conf file with your routers IP address. I selfishly want to get to the root of the problem in case there is an anomoly in the script, so I'd rather you try to get the script to do it for you instead of doing it manually.


Hmmmm. I went to edit my file, and it already had my correct router address in it.


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch said:


> This bad boy will give you the current "up time" in days:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> x=86400; secup=`cat /proc/uptime | cut -d '.' -f0`; daysup=$(($secup / $x)); echo $daysup


That'll work for now. I'll give you a 'complete' script in an hour or two. It won't be completely tested (of course), but it SHOULD work. Once I have a cross compiler going (this weekend?) I'll write a seperate daemon for doing this - removing the reliance on crond, allowing a "window" of reboot times (ie: Tivo can reboot anytime between 08:10 UTC and 10:10 UTC if nothing is recording..), etc.


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> It's not finding it on your LAN, but if it keeps showing up, I think that it may be creating a "dummy file" that's actually empty. Try FTPing the rbautch_files.tgz arhive to you pc and see if there's anything in there.
> .


Your correct the file is zero bytes. What would you suggest?

I tried adding the DNS and running the script. This is the results. I wanted to see how far it would get. I have another tivo that I did not change the DNS.



> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Network is unreachable
> 
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Short read
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y
> cat: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> bash-2.02#


I did this with the firewall onthe router turned off. Is this using port 80 and do some ISPs block that port?


----------



## GaryD9

Okay, I've changed my crontab to remove the reboot warning osd's, and changed the crontab entry for the actual reboot to call this script:

I've barely tested this, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. At least the timers work. 

In the meantime, I'm pulling the S2 cross compiler toolchain (source) right now to see if I can get a cross-compiler working on my amd64 linux server. If so, I'll probably replace this script with (as mentioned earlier) a single executable that does it's own time checking, can handle ranges, etc...


Code:


#/bin/sh
daysup=$((`cat /proc/uptime | cut -d '.' -f0` / 86400));
# daysup=$((`cat /var/uptime | cut -d '.' -f0` / 86400));

if [ $daysup -gt 5 ]; then
  echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
  sleep 10m
  echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
  sleep 10m
  echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 SECONDS...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
  reboot
elif [ $daysup -gt 3 ]; then
  echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES (if not recording)...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
  sleep 10m
  echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES (if not recording)...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
  sleep 10m
  echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 SECONDS (if not recording)...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
  tivosh /enhancements/safereboot.tcl; echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN
fi


----------



## ttodd1

rbautch said:


> On a typical network setup, your router address is your DNS address.


And on an untypical one it could be your DSL/cable modem.....


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> Your correct the file is zero bytes. What would you suggest?
> 
> I tried adding the DNS and running the script. This is the results. I wanted to see how far it would get. I have another tivo that I did not change the DNS.
> I did this with the firewall onthe router turned off. Is this using port 80 and do some ISPs block that port?


 The simplist way is to grab the tools disk download from the Zipper site and extract rbautch_files.tgz from there. I'll adjust the script to check for a successful download differently. Not sure why your download is failing. Is it connected to your network okay? Trying pinging your router from your tivo (using /busybox/ping). How are you setting your IP parameters?


----------



## rbautch

GaryD9 said:


> Okay, I've changed my crontab to remove the reboot warning osd's, and changed the crontab entry for the actual reboot to call this script:
> 
> I've barely tested this, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. At least the timers work.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm pulling the S2 cross compiler toolchain (source) right now to see if I can get a cross-compiler working on my amd64 linux server. If so, I'll probably replace this script with (as mentioned earlier) a single executable that does it's own time checking, can handle ranges, etc...


 You've got mad skills. I've got cross-compiler envy.


----------



## GaryD9

rbautch said:


> You've got mad skills. I've got cross-compiler envy.


First attempt, using the scripts/etc on sourceforge was a bomb. No luck. Now trying a script based on the sourceforge stuff, but altered for tivo7.2 kernels. Personally, I don't care what kernel the entire thing is set up for - they are ALL using 2.4.x linux kernels (and I'm not going to be recompiling that anyway.)

This new 7.2 script is recompiling life, the universe, and everything. So it might be another 42 minutes until it's done. In the meantime, I'm going to bed. I'll ssh into my box when I get to work in (ugh - 7 hours) and see how it's moving along. I'm trying to remember how to ... er... a minute...


----------



## GaryD9

GaryD9 said:


> I'm trying to remember how to ... er... a minute...


I have an xmas gift for you, rbaut*c*h...
GNU wget 1.10.2 
Just compiled that on my amd64 box, and ftp'd it over to my refurb (HDVR2 w/ 6.2)... and it appears to work. Enjoy


----------



## rbautch

You are the man. Thanks!


----------



## tonydi

It seemed to me like my problems with the Zipper process that I reported over the last couple of days in the other thread are centered on the Enhancements scripts so I'm moving over to this thread.

Today I used the exact same CD's and almost the exact same procedure to Zipper my third HDVR2. It appears to have gone without incident, no "can't find file/directory" errors, no hang, nothing. The *only* difference was that this time I used the XP SP2 telnet procedure. Note that I do *not* have SP2 installed on this box but I wondered if perhaps whatever change SP2 made to telnet might have also come aboard via some other critical update. No idea if it was this change or just fate. 

One thing that's common to all three Zipper'd units is that crond does not start after a reboot. I've looked at the author files and all of them have this:

# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

Yet a ps does not show it running.

Any idea what could be causing it not to load?


----------



## tonydi

Ooops, forgot the second problem.

Only one of the author files has the TivoWebPlus lines:

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

The one that has this is today's patient, my third HDVR2. Perhaps the fact that the other installs didn't go according to plan explains the problem.

However, TWP doesn't load on this box! So like the crond issue, here's another thing that isn't loading from the author file.

Both busybox and enhancements directories are in the path statement.

Both tivoftpd and netserver *do* load so at least part of the author file is executing.

Suggestions?


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> The simplist way is to grab the tools disk download from the Zipper site and extract rbautch_files.tgz from there. I'll adjust the script to check for a successful download differently. Not sure why your download is failing. Is it connected to your network okay? Trying pinging your router from your tivo (using /busybox/ping). How are you setting your IP parameters?


How do I use the the extract? I can ftp it but how do I get it to run? If I use sh tweak.sh it will not run with /enhancements. Do I ftp the extract to another folder and then use tweak.sh?

I will try the ping when I get home tonight. The IP addresses are static and were setup under 4.0.

Thanks for all your help. Let me know if you want me to test anything to see why the script is failing.


----------



## rbautch

tonydi said:


> Ooops, forgot the second problem.
> 
> Only one of the author files has the TivoWebPlus lines:
> 
> #############################################
> # starting Tivowebplus
> /enhancements/TWPrun.sh
> 
> The one that has this is today's patient, my third HDVR2. Perhaps the fact that the other installs didn't go according to plan explains the problem.
> 
> However, TWP doesn't load on this box! So like the crond issue, here's another thing that isn't loading from the author file.
> 
> Both busybox and enhancements directories are in the path statement.
> 
> Both tivoftpd and netserver *do* load so at least part of the author file is executing.
> 
> Suggestions?


Try running the author file from the bash prompt, just like it was a script. Then check to see what's running with ps. If something did not get added to the author file, either add it manually, or uninstall/reinstall the script.


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> How do I use the the extract? I can ftp it but how do I get it to run? If I use sh tweak.sh it will not run with /enhancements. Do I ftp the extract to another folder and then use tweak.sh?
> 
> I will try the ping when I get home tonight. The IP addresses are static and were setup under 4.0.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. Let me know if you want me to test anything to see why the script is failing.


 First uninstall whatever is on there now, and then delete the enhancements directory. FTP the tweak.sh and rbautch_files.tgz files from the Zipper archive anywhere on your tivo, and then run tweak.sh. After you run the enhancement script, if you have ifconfig statements in your author file, remove them. After you reboot, try using the latest script from the enhancement script and see if it will download a new script successfully.


----------



## tonydi

I guess it was just fate that the third HDVR2 install went fine. On my final unit I again used the XP SP2 telnet instructions even though I don't have SP2 installed.

It appears as though the only error in the tweak.sh process was that it couldn't find /enhancements/.joerc when I told it to install joe. It did say it made the necessary profile change, however.

So far the only thing consistent about this whole process is that it's pretty inconsistent!  I've got four units and I don't think any of them turned out exactly the same, even the two where I uninstalled and reinstalled the enhancements. Weird deal, huh.  

Anyway, can you show me how to install joe "manually" so I don't have to uninstall and reinstall the enhancements?


----------



## rbautch

Look for joe.tgz in /enhancements, and extract the archive which contains joe and .joerc. Copy .joerc to root. Done. I'm going to adjust the joe install since a few people seem to be having the same problem. I think it has to do with the version of tar that you have.


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> How do I use the the extract? I can ftp it but how do I get it to run? If I use sh tweak.sh it will not run with /enhancements. Do I ftp the extract to another folder and then use tweak.sh?
> 
> I will try the ping when I get home tonight. The IP addresses are static and were setup under 4.0.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. Let me know if you want me to test anything to see why the script is failing.


 I adjusted the script to handle download failures better. I reposted it at the top of this thread. If you haven't yet used the one from the Zipper, give this a try to see if it fixes your DNS issue.


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> I adjusted the script to handle download failures better. I reposted it at the top of this thread. If you haven't yet used the one from the Zipper, give this a try to see if it fixes your DNS issue.


I tried the new script and it tried to set the DNS but stopped.



> bash-2.02# find tweak.sh
> /var/packages/tweak.sh
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Network is unreachable
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory


I'll try the ping and also your other suggestions.


----------



## Greencat

rbautch said:


> I adjusted the script to handle download failures better. I reposted it at the top of this thread. If you haven't yet used the one from the Zipper, give this a try to see if it fixes your DNS issue.


After ftp the files.tgz file the script ran fine except it reported that the DNS was set to 0.0.0.0. I thought I had set it to the router. Even after reporting the 0.0.0.0 it did not offer to fix it.

I went to my other machine and I could ping the router but can not get the script to run. By the way how do yu stop the ping? is it ctrl-s?

Let me know if you want me to try something else. If not I will ftp the files to the other tivo.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sonyuser

Many thanks to this forum and Rbautch and Gunnyman's help, I successfully got my Series II's brought up to date (at that time) with 6.2 and MRV back in Sept 2005. Got all my units talking to each other and even doing it wireless. 

The "Tweak" Rbautch now has to offer appears to have a few more hacks added that the September version. What really catches my eye now are the USB 2.0 drivers (wireless I hope) and the CALLERID. Taking Rbautch's advice and monitoring my present telephone activity (with phone line unplugged), it appears that the unit is attempting to call out everyday but getting the "no dial tone" error so I am not ready to plug in the phone line just yet.

Question is this: Do I need to start over with an unhacked Tivo to install the latest version of your "Tweak" hacks or is there a way to update what I have already done? Hoping to get up to date without having to pull the lid off the Tivo unit (the heads of the screws are getting a bit worn).

By the way, did I mention that this is an EXCELLENT SITE!


----------



## tonydi

rbautch said:


> Look for joe.tgz in /enhancements, and extract the archive which contains joe and .joerc. Copy .joerc to root. Done. I'm going to adjust the joe install since a few people seem to be having the same problem. I think it has to do with the version of tar that you have.


While joe.tgz is in enhancements, I searched for the components. Here's what I found...

kelly-TiVo# ffind joe
/etc/rc.d/joe
kelly-TiVo# ffind .joerc
/etc/rc.d/.joerc

I don't actually see .joerc in that directory but this could be a function of how ffind works.

Thought it might be helpful to you to know that joe.tgz got extracted but the pieces went to the wrong place for some reason.

Edit....

I extracted joe and .joerc from the original file in your archive and ftp'd them to enhancements and root. When I type author I get a whole bunch of errors. Here's a snippet of the very end.

'/.joerc 527: Bad key sequence '^K h
'/.joerc 528: Bad key sequence '^K ^H
'/.joerc 530: Bad key sequence '^P
'/.joerc 531: Bad key sequence '^[ [ A
'/.joerc 532: Bad key sequence '^[ O A
//.joerc 538: Bad key sequence '^@ TO '
//.joerc 541: Bad key sequence '^@ TO '
done
There were errors in '//.joerc'. Use it anyway?n
Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'

Edit #2...

Ok, I extracted joe from the joe.tgz file in enhancements and moved .joerc to root and it works.

I think you're on the right track, clearly something about my tar must not be compatible.


----------



## rbautch

Greencat said:


> I tried the new script and it tried to set the DNS but stopped.
> I'll try the ping and also your other suggestions.


 I had a typo in there (spelled DNS wrong  ) Try the new one I just posted.


----------



## rbautch

tonydi said:


> While joe.tgz is in enhancements, I searched for the components. Here's what I found...
> 
> kelly-TiVo# ffind joe
> /etc/rc.d/joe
> kelly-TiVo# ffind .joerc
> /etc/rc.d/.joerc
> 
> I don't actually see .joerc in that directory but this could be a function of how ffind works.
> 
> Thought it might be helpful to you to know that joe.tgz got extracted but the pieces went to the wrong place for some reason.
> 
> Edit....
> 
> I extracted joe and .joerc from the original file in your archive and ftp'd them to enhancements and root. When I type author I get a whole bunch of errors. Here's a snippet of the very end.
> 
> '/.joerc 527: Bad key sequence '^K h
> '/.joerc 528: Bad key sequence '^K ^H
> '/.joerc 530: Bad key sequence '^P
> '/.joerc 531: Bad key sequence '^[ [ A
> '/.joerc 532: Bad key sequence '^[ O A
> //.joerc 538: Bad key sequence '^@ TO '
> //.joerc 541: Bad key sequence '^@ TO '
> done
> There were errors in '//.joerc'. Use it anyway?n
> Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'
> 
> Edit #2...
> 
> Ok, I extracted joe from the joe.tgz file in enhancements and moved .joerc to root and it works.
> 
> I think you're on the right track, clearly something about my tar must not be compatible.


Thanks for the data. I changed the script to hardcode the extraction to a particular directory. Give it a try if you're up to it.


----------



## rbautch

sonyuser said:


> Many thanks to this forum and Rbautch and Gunnyman's help, I successfully got my Series II's brought up to date (at that time) with 6.2 and MRV back in Sept 2005. Got all my units talking to each other and even doing it wireless.
> 
> The "Tweak" Rbautch now has to offer appears to have a few more hacks added that the September version. What really catches my eye now are the USB 2.0 drivers (wireless I hope) and the CALLERID. Taking Rbautch's advice and monitoring my present telephone activity (with phone line unplugged), it appears that the unit is attempting to call out everyday but getting the "no dial tone" error so I am not ready to plug in the phone line just yet.
> 
> Question is this: Do I need to start over with an unhacked Tivo to install the latest version of your "Tweak" hacks or is there a way to update what I have already done? Hoping to get up to date without having to pull the lid off the Tivo unit (the heads of the screws are getting a bit worn).
> 
> By the way, did I mention that this is an EXCELLENT SITE!


No need to pull the drive. Just run the uninstall script, delete the rbautch-files.tgz archive, and delete the old tweak.sh. Then run the one that's attached to the first post of this thread.


----------



## FastEddieG

Thanks for all of your efforts on this script. I would highly recommend adding a version number to the file name. tweak1.21.zip vs tweak1.45.zip is a lot nicer than tweak.zip vs tweak.zip 

I'm going to help a friend tomorrow. We set his HDVR2 up with zipper and your enhancement script a month ago. Now unfortunatelly his Linksys USB200 disconnected (around Thanksgiving). No link light even after multiple reboots. Not sure what went wrong, but I will begin troubleshooting by uninstalling the existing enhancement script, and installing the latest one.

Kind regards,
-Ed

EDIT:
Oh yeah, we also config'd it to use DHCP. I know DHCP is flakey, so hopefully that is the problem. Instead, I will just hardcode that mac to an IP in his router, and manually configure the same IP in the network portion of the script. Hopefully that will do it.


----------



## tonydi

In reading through some other threads here I happened upon one that talked about the kernel logs. I pulled the logs from all 4 of our Zipper'd HDVR2 units.

There are some errors in there related to the enhancements script that I thought you might be interested in.

Two of them have this error...

Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system 
Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: while executing 
Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a" 
Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)

The other two *had* this error but it looks like it eventually fixed itself as the file is there and has entries on both boxes....

Dec 15 08:28:45 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Dec 15 08:28:45 (none) kernel: couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": no such file or directory 
Dec 15 08:28:45 (none) kernel: while executing 
Dec 15 08:28:45 (none) kernel: "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a" 
Dec 15 08:28:45 (none) kernel: (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)

What can I do about the first "ro" errors?


----------



## FastEddieG

tonydi said:


> Two of them have this error...
> 
> Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully!
> Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system
> Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: while executing
> Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
> Dec 16 20:04:58 (none) kernel: (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)
> 
> What can I do about the first "ro" errors?


I posted this earlier in this thread and it seems to work.

Nothing big, fakecall can't write to the log due to inability to write to the fs. So, I don't know if this is the ideal fix, but I changed the fakecall reference in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author to include rw before and ro after, just as I have it below, and it seems to work fine..

####################################
echo "running fakecall"
mount -o remount,rw / 
fakecall.tcl
mount -o remount,ro / 
####################################

Hope that works for you,
-Ed


----------



## sonyuser

rbautch said:


> No need to pull the drive. Just run the uninstall script, delete the rbautch-files.tgz archive, and delete the old tweak.sh. Then run the one that's attached to the first post of this thread.


Sounds easy enough. I am assuming this is to be done with my WIRED e-net connection (vice wireless). I am looking back at when I did my original hacking in September. I copied the TWEAK.SH and the RBAUTCH-FILES.tgz to my VAR directory on the TIVO. Today, I am still seeing the TWEAK.SH but cannot find the RBAUTCH-FILES.tgz archive file. Not sure what happened to it, but either way, if I did delete it, would I not need a replacement RBAUTCH-FILES.tgz archive on my machine for the TWEAK.sh script to run properly? The new Tweak.zip file only has the .sh file in it, no new .tgz file?

As usual, thanks for the quick replies this post provides.


----------



## sonyuser

OK, found RBAUTCH-FILES.tgz file in the \enhancements folder (after I did a bit more reading). But I guess this still takes me back to my final question: If I delete this file from my TIVO, does the TWEAK.SH script not need this .tgz file to properly run the script? If I understand it correctly, these .tgz files are similar to ZIP files in Windows.


----------



## rbautch

sonyuser said:


> OK, found RBAUTCH-FILES.tgz file in the \enhancements folder (after I did a bit more reading). But I guess this still takes me back to my final question: If I delete this file from my TIVO, does the TWEAK.SH script not need this .tgz file to properly run the script? If I understand it correctly, these .tgz files are similar to ZIP files in Windows.


 Run the uninstall script first, which will copy the tgz file to your current directory before it deletes the /enhancements directory, and then delete the tgz file. The new script downloads a new tgz file directly to your tivo on the fly. That's why you don't want the old one in there.


----------



## rbautch

FastEddieG said:


> I posted this earlier in this thread and it seems to work.
> 
> Nothing big, fakecall can't write to the log due to inability to write to the fs. So, I don't know if this is the ideal fix, but I changed the fakecall reference in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author to include rw before and ro after, just as I have it below, and it seems to work fine..
> 
> ####################################
> echo "running fakecall"
> mount -o remount,rw /
> fakecall.tcl
> mount -o remount,ro /
> ####################################
> 
> Hope that works for you,
> -Ed


 The issue is that cron used to write the logs to var, which is always mounted rw, but now it writes to /enhancements/varhacks (to keep everything out of var), which is not always mounted rw. Fakecall will run fine without having to mount the root filesystem rw, but it just won't write to the cronlog. Remounting in the author file (as noted above) will work fine for fakecall, but a better way to do it would be to modify the crontab to mount rw before each chunk of tasks, so all cron activites continue to be logged. Despite the warnings of keeping your filesystem mounted ro all the time, no one has ever difinitively documented anything bad happening because of having the filesystem mounted rw. So, keeping you filesystem mounted rw is another option. Or you could just make it rw when you want to start logging cron events. The vast majority of users don't care about looking at the cronlog anyway.


----------



## rbautch

FastEddieG said:


> Thanks for all of your efforts on this script. I would highly recommend adding a version number to the file name. tweak1.21.zip vs tweak1.45.zip is a lot nicer than tweak.zip vs tweak.zip


 Good suggestion, but.... The tweak script is not the main script. It merely downloads the files archive (rbautch_files.tgz), which contains the main script. The tweak.sh file does not change from version to version, so having a descriptor on it wouldn't mean anything. I started putting the version number in the start.sh file (the main script), and a complete version history is included in the readme.rtf file. I suppose I could add a descriptor on the start.sh file, but then I'd have to always remember to change the references to it elsewhere or else the script would fail. In short, you can always check your version number by examining /enhancements/start.sh, and as long as you run the uninstall script before running a new version, you'll be in good shape.



> I'm going to help a friend tomorrow. We set his HDVR2 up with zipper and your enhancement script a month ago. Now unfortunatelly his Linksys USB200 disconnected (around Thanksgiving). No link light even after multiple reboots. Not sure what went wrong, but I will begin troubleshooting by uninstalling the existing enhancement script, and installing the latest one.
> 
> Kind regards,
> -Ed
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh yeah, we also config'd it to use DHCP. I know DHCP is flakey, so hopefully that is the problem. Instead, I will just hardcode that mac to an IP in his router, and manually configure the same IP in the network portion of the script. Hopefully that will do it.


 This is where a serial cable would come in handy. Otherwise, you'll have no way to run the latest enhancement script, or to check the network settings. Your only option may be to pull the drive and re-Zipper it, which will keep recordings in tact as long as you dont install a new image.


----------



## dfriedland

Here's what I get when I run the new script 

David's Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Network is unreachable
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.xxx.xxx
Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...

Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
David's Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Network is unreachable
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
David's Tivo-bash#


----------



## Mullover

Thanks rbautch! Your script ran flawlessly on my RCA DVR40. One mistake I made was saying "yes" to installing the network speed checker, when in fact, I do not have another networked Tivo. I just gave the script a "made up" IP address when I realized what I had done. I am assuming this is OK and should affect anything.

Once again, thanks a bunch!

--Mullover


----------



## rbautch

dfriedland said:


> Here's what I get when I run the new script
> 
> David's Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Network is unreachable
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.xxx.xxx
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> David's Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): Network is unreachable
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> David's Tivo-bash#


Sounds like something is wrong with your network settings. How did you set your default gateway?


----------



## dfriedland

rbautch said:


> Sounds like something is wrong with your network settings. How did you set your default gateway?


OK, well I got things running finally. Seems I made a simple mistake and entered my external ip address instead of my router address (192.168.xxx.xxx)
It still didn't work when I manually edited my resolv.conf file, but I re-ran the Zipper on the drive and entered the proper ip's there, and when I ran the newest script the first time, voila! It downloaded the new files.

Thanks for everyone' s help


----------



## dfriedland

So what are symlinks/symlinking?


----------



## rbautch

dfriedland said:


> So what are symlinks/symlinking?


Hacks that expect to be in var to /enhancements/varhacks. See first post in this thread.


----------



## GaryD9

out2osd - leaving zombies.

Starting to notice a pattern with running the caller id stuff.. Seems that it's spawn of out2osd is done in such a way that it's leaving zombie processes around on the tivo box. Here's a sample from (ps aux):


Code:


  303 root        460 S   ./ncidd
  304 root       1948 S   tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --call-prog --program /var/
  306 root       1948 S   tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --call-prog --program /var/
  307 root       1948 S   tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --call-prog --program /var/
 1458 root       3040 S   tcphonehome
 1664 root      11564 S   myworld
[B] 8050 root            Z   [out2osd][/B]
11829 root       2420 S   tivosh /var/hack/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl

This only appears to be caused by out2osd processes spawned by the ncid stuff. While not a major problem, really, it's annoying. I'm going to try and find the source for ncid and see if I can figure out whats going on.

BTW, from my linux machines "man ps":


> Processes marked <defunct> are dead processes (so-called "zombies") that
> remain because their parent has not destroyed them properly.


----------



## Conklin

tonydi said:


> While joe.tgz is in enhancements, I searched for the components. Here's what I found...
> 
> kelly-TiVo# ffind joe
> /etc/rc.d/joe
> kelly-TiVo# ffind .joerc
> /etc/rc.d/.joerc
> 
> I don't actually see .joerc in that directory but this could be a function of how ffind works.
> 
> Thought it might be helpful to you to know that joe.tgz got extracted but the pieces went to the wrong place for some reason.
> 
> Edit....
> 
> I extracted joe and .joerc from the original file in your archive and ftp'd them to enhancements and root. When I type author I get a whole bunch of errors. Here's a snippet of the very end.
> 
> '/.joerc 527: Bad key sequence '^K h
> '/.joerc 528: Bad key sequence '^K ^H
> '/.joerc 530: Bad key sequence '^P
> '/.joerc 531: Bad key sequence '^[ [ A
> '/.joerc 532: Bad key sequence '^[ O A
> //.joerc 538: Bad key sequence '^@ TO '
> //.joerc 541: Bad key sequence '^@ TO '
> done
> There were errors in '//.joerc'. Use it anyway?n
> Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'
> 
> Edit #2...
> 
> Ok, I extracted joe from the joe.tgz file in enhancements and moved .joerc to root and it works.
> 
> I think you're on the right track, clearly something about my tar must not be compatible.


I get the same result when entering "ffind joe" at the bash prompt. How would i go about running your ammended script. I used the zipper with the script that came included.


----------



## rbautch

Conklin said:


> I get the same result when entering "ffind joe" at the bash prompt. How would i go about running your ammended script. I used the zipper with the script that came included.


 Run the uninstall script (hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh), then run the script that's attached to the first post of this thread.


----------



## tsunami

Still having issues with crond running with zippered HR10-250. Typing PS at bash prompt shows crond is running. But it isn't rebooting like it should.
What log should I check to see what is going on with crond?


----------



## dsmturbo

tsunami, don't mean to stomp on your thread here, but am wondering if you had any problems with HR10-250? I can not get mine to Zipper (hack) properly. I am thinking that it may be the image I am using. I don't think I have a 6.2 image file at all. I may have to go to the other place a beg one.

I can't use the same image as I use for my HDVR2 Tivos, can I?


----------



## tsunami

dsmturbo said:


> tsunami, don't mean to stomp on your thread here, but am wondering if you had any problems with HR10-250? I can not get mine to Zipper (hack) properly. I am thinking that it may be the image I am using. I don't think I have a 6.2 image file at all. I may have to go to the other place a beg one


Well you can't use 6.2, it doesn't work with the HR10. You have to use the version that is already on it. 3.15 or something like that.
With the exception of no reboot all is well with it.
Mike


----------



## frodneb

I have been reading this thread and many of the others for several weeks and am going to hack my Humax DRT800 and also upgrade to a QuickView 300GB drive.

I will probably acquire InstantCake and at the same time install the hacks. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I am fairly techno oriented and have worked with Linux in the past. I have also read and downloaded the free upgrade software from the site. Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated from you techno-wizards.

Thanks and Have a blessed Christmas/Chanukah.

Rich


----------



## dsmturbo

Yes, I realized that after I posted...I am an idiot.
tsunami, if you wouldn't mind taking a look at my posts in Hacking your tivo thread...I can't get this to work. I have tried 4 times at present and after I run Tweak, the Tivo just reboots
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3591450#post3591450


----------



## dsmturbo

tsunami said:


> Well you can't use 6.2, it doesn't work with the HR10. You have to use the version that is already on it. 3.15 or something like that.
> With the exception of no reboot all is well with it.
> Mike


Ooppss didn't see the reboot comment. What do you mean with the exception of no reboot?


----------



## rbautch

frodneb said:


> I have been reading this thread and many of the others for several weeks and am going to hack my Humax DRT800 and also upgrade to a QuickView 300GB drive.
> 
> I will probably acquire InstantCake and at the same time install the hacks.
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I am fairly techno oriented and have worked with Linux in the past. I have also read and downloaded the free upgrade software from the site. Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated from you techno-wizards.
> 
> Thanks and Have a blessed Christmas/Chanukah.
> 
> Rich


Unless you have physically replaced the PROM on your Tivo, it cannot be hacked with the Zipper. See here.


----------



## rbautch

dsmturbo said:


> Yes, I realized that after I posted...I am an idiot.
> tsunami, if you wouldn't mind taking a look at my posts in Hacking your tivo thread...I can't get this to work. I have tried 4 times at present and after I run Tweak, the Tivo just reboots
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3591450#post3591450


Try to troubleshoot it systematically by installing the hacks one by one to narrow down what the offender is. Start by selecting "no" to the usb 2.0 driver installation. You could also not run tweak.sh at all, and just reboot to see if some part of the Zipper is causing the non-boot.


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> Still having issues with crond running with zippered HR10-250. Typing PS at bash prompt shows crond is running. But it isn't rebooting like it should.
> What log should I check to see what is going on with crond?


There is a series of cron troubleshooting posts relatively early in this thread.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

I successfully Zipper'ed and tweak'ed my Philips DSR708 yesterday. My sincere thanks to Gunnyman and rbautch for an early Christmas present!!

Now I'm digging further into the details on just what I've done to myself.  On the first post to this thread, item 3. says "See the readme for the full list of aliases installed." Can I get a pointer to the location of the readme? I've looked in tweak.zip, /hacks, and /enhancements and can't seem to find it.

Thanks again!


----------



## GaryD9

GaryD9 said:


> out2osd - leaving zombies.


More info on this... the "client" portion of the NCID stuff is actually a shell script that re-spawns itself three times as a tivosh (tcl) script. That script uses 'exec' to spawn out2osd with a trailing "&" (which, in the unix world, usually means to spawn and detach.) I'm not sure how this works in the tivosh shell...

More info coming eventually...


----------



## rbautch

TubaMan-Z said:


> I successfully Zipper'ed and tweak'ed my Philips DSR708 yesterday. My sincere thanks to Gunnyman and rbautch for an early Christmas present!!
> 
> Now I'm digging further into the details on just what I've done to myself.  On the first post to this thread, item 3. says "See the readme for the full list of aliases installed." Can I get a pointer to the location of the readme? I've looked in tweak.zip, /hacks, and /enhancements and can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks again!


 It's usually in the /enhancements directory. (Maybe I forgot to stick it in there on a previous version). Also attached.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

Mea culpa - you didn't forget. I cat'd readme.rtf, not noticing the file extension. Sorry about that.


----------



## HUGE2U

I am having a problem downloading on my HR10-250. My rc.sysinit.author has this in it:

#configure Linksys USB200M
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.115 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.248.0
sleep 60

I have no problem telneting to the IP, but it refuses to d/l even when I enter the router IP.

My router info is:

Login Type: Automatic Configuration - DHCP 
IP Address: 24.24.xxx.xxx 
Subnet Mask: 255.255.248.0 
Default Gateway: 24.24.xxx.xxx 
DNS 1: 66.75.164.90 

ANy help? Any other way to d/l the files?


THANKS!

HUGE


PS - It worked fine on my DSR704


----------



## rbautch

First, are you the HUGE of 4.01b RID guide fame? When it fails, does it give you the option to fix your DNS settings?


----------



## HUGE2U

Yes and yes  I put in the router IP (192.168.1.1) and it does change the file, I checked. But it still does not work. Hmmm.....


HUGE


----------



## Gunnyman

is this huge as in Huge's guide?
man you got me STARTED in all this stuff!
Nice to see ya!


----------



## Philly Bill

Hey Huge. Good to see ya :up:


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Yes and yes  I put in the router IP (192.168.1.1) and it does change the file, I checked. But it still does not work. Hmmm.....
> 
> HUGE


 Try adding your router IP to the /etc/hosts file. If still no worky, download the script and files archive from the Zipper website.


----------



## HUGE2U

I will try thge host file first, but where is it on the site?


HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> I will try thge host file first, but where is it on the site?
> 
> HUGE


On the tools disk. Top left.


----------



## HUGE2U

I just looked at the hosts file, it looks like this:



127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost




Do I just change the 127.0.0.1 or add a new line?

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

New line


----------



## dgilbert

rbautch,
Great job! Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to put the cron log (cronlog-main) in a folder under /var/spool/cron rather than with all the other logs (/var/log)? Was there a technical need for this?

Again, thanks for the effort!


----------



## rbautch

It's been awhile, but I don't think there was any overiding reason other than to keep it with the rest of the cron stuff.


----------



## cdunavent

Is it safe to run this script on a DSR7000 that was hacked using Instant Cake and PTVnet??


----------



## rbautch

Yes. The only conflict I've seen is with Tivowebplus, so you might delete the TWP folder that PTVnet installed and remove the startup command from the author file. If you search this thread for PTVnet, you should be able to find more info.


----------



## Diana Collins

rbautch said:


> It's been awhile, but I don't think there was any overiding reason other than to keep it with the rest of the cron stuff.


If you put it in /var/log it could be browsed from the log browser in TWP.


----------



## charlieg

HUGE2U said:


> I am having a problem downloading on my HR10-250. My rc.sysinit.author has this in it:
> 
> #configure Linksys USB200M
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.115 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.248.0
> sleep 60
> 
> I have no problem telneting to the IP, but it refuses to d/l even when I enter the router IP.


 Just one comment, don't you need to define a default route to your router in your rc.sysinit.author file if you want to get outside your home network from the HDTiVo? Something like:

route add default gw router_address

(I'm not sure if that's exactly the proper syntax since I don't have access to my hacked HDTiVo at the moment). You should be able to verify that you've got external access by using the nslookup command if you've got AlphaWolf's all-in-one tools installed.

- Charlie


----------



## rbautch

charlieg said:


> Just one comment, don't you need to define a default route to your router in your rc.sysinit.author file if you want to get outside your home network from the HDTiVo? Something like:
> 
> route add default gw router_address
> 
> (I'm not sure if that's exactly the proper syntax since I don't have access to my hacked HDTiVo at the moment). You should be able to verify that you've got external access by using the nslookup command if you've got AlphaWolf's all-in-one tools installed.
> 
> - Charlie


 This line is automatically added by the Zipper, but if you hacked your HR10 some other way, it might not be there. Maybe I'll add a sed check for "gw" and then append that line if it's not found.


----------



## charlieg

rbautch said:


> This line is automatically added by the Zipper, but if you hacked your HR10 some other way, it might not be there. Maybe I'll add a sed check for "gw" and then append that line if it's not found.


 I did mine the old fashioned way I guess (manually) ... I need to read more about this zipper thing but I just wanted to get enough of an understanding to apply your enhancements first. Thanks for all the work!


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> New line


No love from either of my HR10-250's. I just used the d/l instead (which worked great). BTW- if it matters, they were both at 3.1.5. I never bothered to do the updates.

Thanks, this script rocks.

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

Huge, 
Just for my own curiosity, could you post your network settings from your author file? I wonder if there's something querky about 3.1.5 that would prevent an outside connection.


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> Huge,
> u
> t for my own curiosity, could you post your network settings from your author file? I wonder if there's something querky about 3.1.5 that would prevent an outside connection.


Here it is:

#configure Linksys USB200M
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.115 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.248.0
sleep 60

The other one is exactly the same, except it is 192.168.1.110. I know I can connect to them from outside using Oreseno (sp?), but I have never tried doing it the other way. Let me know if anything else will help diagnose.

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Here it is:
> 
> #configure Linksys USB200M
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.115 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.248.0
> sleep 60
> 
> The other one is exactly the same, except it is 192.168.1.110. I know I can connect to them from outside using Oreseno (sp?), but I have never tried doing it the other way. Let me know if anything else will help diagnose.
> 
> HUGE


If you add this line to your author file and reboot, it should work:


Code:


route add default gw [B][I]RouterIP[/I][/B]

...where RouterIP is your router's IP.


----------



## knutsont

Alls I can says is WOW...a full hack in minutes instead of hours....

THANKS SO MUCH. This is a huge timesaver.


----------



## willgetin

rbautch:

I was having pretty much the same problem as Huge2u on ,y hr10-250.

That last part about adding the gw enabled the script to run through. It actually allowed me to put in the gw during the script which it wouldn't do before adding that line.

Thanks much!


----------



## dsmturbo

Nice to see you guys having luck with HR10-250..I didn't have any at all. I guess i gotta grab a different image file.


----------



## dgilbert

Dan Collins said:


> If you put it in /var/log it could be browsed from the log browser in TWP.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> If you add this line to your author file and reboot, it should work:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> route add default gw [B][I]RouterIP[/I][/B]
> 
> ...where RouterIP is your router's IP.


I dont; know what happened, but now it is stuck in read only. When I type:

mount -o remount,rw /

I get:

o: applet not found

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fofer

This script is so awesome that I just bought a DSR7000 shell from Weaknees simply so I can experiment and play some more. I already have two hacked/networked HDVR2's and I apparently can't have enough.

Thanks again, rbautch and Gunny!


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> I dont; know what happened, but now it is stuck in read only. When I type:
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> I get:
> 
> o: applet not found
> 
> Any thoughts?


 Check for existance of /bin/mount. If it's there, type "mount" and see if it works. Obviously, this is not related to adding a default gateway.


----------



## rbautch

Fofer said:


> This script is so awesome that I just bought a DSR7000 shell from Weaknees simply so I can experiment and play some more. I already have two hacked/networked HDVR2's and I apparently can't have enough.
> 
> Thanks again, rbautch and Gunny!


You're welcome! Tivo hacking appears to have aged you some. My wife is starting to raise an eyebrow now that the number of Tivos in my house exceeds the number of televisions.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> You're welcome! Tivo hacking appears to have aged you some. My wife is starting to raise an eyebrow now that the number of Tivos in my house exceeds the number of televisions.


You're married? How do have time for her and us?  You and Gunny are amazing! Thanks again for all your hard work. My wife used to think I was crazy for getting our DTivos networked (Zippered), now she brags about it to her friends!


----------



## lee espinoza

some help:
bash-2.02#dos2unix tweak*
dos2unix: tweak*: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## Gunnyman

you need to cd to wherever you ftp'ed the tweak script


----------



## dsmturbo

dsmturbo said:


> Nice to see you guys having luck with HR10-250..I didn't have any at all. I guess i gotta grab a different image file.


Yep, was the Image file. Downloaded Instant cake for the Image and Voila!! Hacked HR10-250. Sure wish they ran V6.2 though


----------



## lee espinoza

how do you dos2unix on tweak.sh?

bash-2.02# tweak.sh
: command not found
: command not found
in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
': File existsmake directory `/enhancements
': No such file or directoryes.tgz' to `/enhancements/
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
'leep: invalid time interval `4
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directorystart.sh
: command not found
: command not found
: command not found


----------



## lee espinoza

rbautch said:


> Sure!
> 
> Please...  I used Ultraedit.
> 
> Smells like DOS line endings. Please help me troubleshoot this. A few things to try:
> - Try running it from a different location (root, var, etc.)
> - Try running dos2unix on the tweak.sh, just in case.
> - Try opening up tweak.sh on your Tivo with vi to see if you have the dreaded ^M ^M carriage returns.
> - Open the newly created /enhancements directory. Did it move rbautch-files.tgz there? Did it untar any of the files?
> - The tweak.sh script serves only to copy files and launch the real script, which is /enhancements/start.sh.
> - Delete the enhancements directory in it's entirety before you run the script again to save space. Or try the uninstall script.
> 
> I'll try to duplicate the problems your having this morning. The script runs flawlessly for me on by HDVR2 with 6.2. I've been testing it for 2 days.
> 
> edit: - Did you FTP rbautch-files.tgz and tweak.sh to the same directory?
> - Try using the attached debug version of the tweak script.


1) Try running it from a different location (root, var, etc.) no luck there
2)- Try running dos2unix on the tweak.sh, just in case. don't know how
3)Open the newly created /enhancements directory. Did it move rbautch-files.tgz there? Did it untar any of the files? no,no
4) Delete the enhancements directory in it's entirety before you run the script again to save space. Or try the uninstall script.done


----------



## lee espinoza

anyone?


----------



## Fofer

lee espinoza said:


> 1) no luck there
> 2)don't know how
> 3)no,no
> 4) done


I saw at least 9 tips/questions there and yet you only have 4 responses/answers, without any correlation.



Help us, help you.


----------



## lee espinoza

Fofer said:


> I saw at least 9 tips/questions there and yet you only have 4 responses/answers, without any correlation.
> 
> 
> 
> Help us, help you.


Try opening up tweak.sh on your Tivo with vi to see if you have the dreaded ^M ^M carriage returns. 
don't know how vi?

The tweak.sh script serves only to copy files and launch the real script, which is /enhancements/start.sh. will do

Did you FTP rbautch-files.tgz and tweak.sh to the same directory? yes

Try using the attached debug version of the tweak script. done


----------



## Diana Collins

First you have to be able to navigate directories...can you do that at a command propmpt in Windows?? Linux is very similar except you use / instead of \.

So, you need to go the directory where tweak.sh lives: cd /enhancements

Then, run dos2unix on the file: dos2unix tweak.sh

then, run the script: ./tweak.sh


----------



## lee espinoza

Dan Collins said:


> First you have to be able to navigate directories...can you do that at a command propmpt in Windows?? Linux is very similar except you use / instead of \.
> 
> So, you need to go the directory where tweak.sh lives: cd /enhancements
> 
> Then, run dos2unix on the file: dos2unix tweak.sh
> 
> then, run the script: ./tweak.sh


after that I got Permission denied


----------



## lee espinoza

bash-2.02#cd /enhancements
bash-2.02#dos2unix tweak-debug.sh
bash-2.02#./tweak-debug.sh
mkdir: cannot make directory `/enhancements': File exists
mv: rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch-files.tgz: No such file or directory
: command not found.sh:
: command not found.sh:
: command not found.sh:
: No such file or directory
: command not found.sh:
/enhancements/start.sh: line 96: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
'enhancements/start.sh: line 96: `elif [ "$showcase" = "n" ]; then
bash-2.02#

but I have rbautch-files.tgz in /enhancements/

fixed the Permission denied thing


----------



## Gunnyman

you're going to have to learn some basic unix commands before you attempt this stuff Lee.


----------



## lee espinoza

were do I start?


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> Check for existance of /bin/mount. If it's there, type "mount" and see if it works. Obviously, this is not related to adding a default gateway.


After a bit of tinkering, I got it all to work. Both HR10-250s d/led with no problems. Again, great script. The only addition I would make would be the increase buffer hack.

Thanks for your help,

HUGE


----------



## n4zmz

There is also the issue where it wants to reboot on a regular basis. The only reason I can see that you would want to do this is if you don't sync the time on the box using the ntpdate command regularly. It is part of the normal call processing.

The fakecall osd is annoying since it shows up in my prime viewing time.


----------



## B Smooth

How do you position the readout for NCID? Its at the top of the screen but about half cut off.


----------



## austin61

B Smooth said:


> How do you position the readout for NCID? Its at the top of the screen but about half cut off.


Edit /var/hack/etc/out2osd.conf You should find "set line = 1" commented out. Remove the # and change the value to a different line. I found that I like it set to 12.


----------



## dslider

does this work with the newest verison of Tivo... 7.2


----------



## B Smooth

Thanks austin. I was looking for a way to add "blank" lines instead of just increasing the number. It works great. Tranparency is cool as well. It was worth hacking the HD-Tivo for this feature alone.


----------



## rbautch

dslider said:


> does this work with the newest verison of Tivo... 7.2


 Yes.


----------



## rpdre1

rbautch: do your showcases menu item on directv central switch from "Showcases & TV Guide" to "Showcases" after running sc62add.tcl?

if i go into NPL and then press the directv button and keep switching between the two, it will toggle from "Showcases & TV Guide" to "Showcases"


----------



## rbautch

rpdre1 said:


> rbautch: do your showcases menu item on directv central switch from "Showcases & TV Guide" to "Showcases" after running sc62add.tcl?
> 
> if i go into NPL and then press the directv button and keep switching between the two, it will toggle from "Showcases & TV Guide" to "Showcases"


 My script only sets the tokens to signal DirecTV to download showcase slices to your tivo. How that affects the tivo interface is not something I've messed with.


----------



## texboy

Will this script work on the series 1's ?


----------



## rbautch

texboy said:


> Will this script work on the series 1's ?


No.


----------



## dslider

does this work with the newest verison of Tivo... 7.2.... or do I even need it with 7.2


----------



## TubaMan-Z

Where in the scripts does it permanently enable 30 second skip? We got rather used to ff'ing through commercials and using the tick-to-end.

Thanks.


----------



## rpdre1

TubaMan-Z said:


> Where in the scripts does it permanently enable 30 second skip? We got rather used to ff'ing through commercials and using the tick-to-end.
> 
> Thanks.


if its tick to end you want, how about while fast forwarding you press the skip button to go to every tick. it will only take you a few skip button presses to get to the end.


----------



## rbautch

dslider said:


> does this work with the newest verison of Tivo... 7.2.... or do I even need it with 7.2


 Yes it works. "Need" is something you should determine for yourself. Look at the first post of this thread, and determine if you want those things.


----------



## rbautch

TubaMan-Z said:


> Where in the scripts does it permanently enable 30 second skip? We got rather used to ff'ing through commercials and using the tick-to-end.
> 
> Thanks.


Permanent 30-sec is enabled by the superpatch, which you either installed yourself or put on your tools disk as part of a Zipper installation. To disable the 30-sec skip you have to restore your old tivoapp, edit the superpatch file to delete the corresponding tivoapp patches, and then reapply the superpatch.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

Thanks. It came with a Zipper'ed install. At this point 30 second skip stays as what would need to be done to undo it is beyond my meager hacking skills (right now...  ) I'll try the FF and skip combination.


----------



## dieselpower

lee espinoza said:


> were do I start?


Try here...

http://www.econ.ucla.edu/TApages/wan/unix.html


----------



## bnm81002

Russ, 
my Pioneer unit has 7.2.1 OS version, can I hack it with the enhancement script? does the unit need to have the Tivo subscription service to be able to use the scripts? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

which pioneer? does it have Tivo Basic?


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> which pioneer? does it have Tivo Basic?


opps, DVR810H DVD recorder with Tivo Basic service


----------



## Gunnyman

Everything SHOULD work.
But YMMV since I don't have one of those units.


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> Everything SHOULD work.
> But YMMV since I don't have one of those units.


well since I'm going to upgrade to a larger drive, if it doesn't work, can I just wipe out the scripts by re-imaging the original drive to the larger drive using the weaknees guide? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

bnm81002 said:


> well since I'm going to upgrade to a larger drive, if it doesn't work, can I just wipe out the scripts by re-imaging the original drive to the larger drive using the weaknees guide? thanks


Yup


----------



## marc_a_power

Hey guys,

I'm getting terrible inter-Tivo throughput.

T1: NetGear FA120 connected to WRT54G via Wire.
T2: NetGear FA120 connected to WET54G bridge via Wire. WET54G connected via WPA to WRE54G, which is connected wirelessly to WRT54G.

My network throughput via 'speed' oscillates between 0.05 and 1.8 Mbps. And the MRV transfers are VERY slow.

/var/log/kernel seems to reflect USB 2.0 drivers are loaded.

The slower machine to ftp from seems to be T2, but that's even testing from my laptop, which is also connected via the WRE54G...

Any thoughts? This is crazily frustrating.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

TubaMan-Z said:


> Where in the scripts does it permanently enable 30 second skip? We got rather used to ff'ing through commercials and using the tick-to-end.
> 
> Thanks.


You can enable and disable the 30 sec. skip feature through Tivo Web Plus. I haven't tried it, but it is an option under the HackMan Backdoor Codes heading.


----------



## ttodd1

Tracy RainH2o said:


> You can enable and disable the 30 sec. skip feature through Tivo Web Plus. I haven't tried it, but it is an option under the HackMan Backdoor Codes heading.


Doesn't work as far as I can tell (at least not on mine), I always have to do the remote keys to turn it off.


----------



## rbautch

marc_a_power said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting terrible inter-Tivo throughput.
> 
> T1: NetGear FA120 connected to WRT54G via Wire.
> T2: NetGear FA120 connected to WET54G bridge via Wire. WET54G connected via WPA to WRE54G, which is connected wirelessly to WRT54G.
> 
> My network throughput via 'speed' oscillates between 0.05 and 1.8 Mbps. And the MRV transfers are VERY slow.
> 
> /var/log/kernel seems to reflect USB 2.0 drivers are loaded.
> 
> The slower machine to ftp from seems to be T2, but that's even testing from my laptop, which is also connected via the WRE54G...
> 
> Any thoughts? This is crazily frustrating.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marc


Those are bad numbers. Sometimes rebooting everything on your network can clear up a problem. Also try pinging one tivo from the other, and look at the packet loss numbers. Are you using homemade cables/connectors?


----------



## Diana Collins

marc_a_power said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting terrible inter-Tivo throughput.
> 
> T1: NetGear FA120 connected to WRT54G via Wire.
> T2: NetGear FA120 connected to WET54G bridge via Wire. WET54G connected via WPA to WRE54G, which is connected wirelessly to WRT54G....


You need to simplify the setup to debug it. Try eliminating the WRE54G - even if you need to move the TiVo temporarily. What kind of performance does the Laptop attached to the WRE54G get when accessing the internet?

Wireless repeaters can be tricky to set up. If all works well without it, then we'll know where to concentrate.


----------



## pOiNTBLaNK127

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the scene.

I get the following when trying to run the script:

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
tweak.sh: wget: command not found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory

I downloaded the toolset for HR10-250 Tivos as the instructions sugguested but still no cookie.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dieselpower

pOiNTBLaNK127 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new to the scene.
> 
> I get the following when trying to run the script:
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> tweak.sh: wget: command not found
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> 
> I downloaded the toolset for HR10-250 Tivos as the instructions sugguested but still no cookie.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you ensure that your scripts have had the carriage returns stripped? There are many references in this thread to people having similar problems, which were remedied by running the dos2unix script or you can alternatively strip them out using sed or directly in vi, which is what I'd probably do.


----------



## rbautch

pOiNTBLaNK127 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new to the scene.
> 
> I get the following when trying to run the script:
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> tweak.sh: wget: command not found
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> 
> I downloaded the toolset for HR10-250 Tivos as the instructions sugguested but still no cookie.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance.


The fact that it's not recognizing the wget command means you probably did not add the /busybox directory to your PATH statement in your author file. Do that, reboot, and try again.


----------



## landie

I'm stuck here:

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y

Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#y

This is an already hacked tivo with the following directories:

62_init_framework_ddn
archive
bin
busybox
cdrom > tivowebplus, tytools
dev
dist
etc
etccombo
initrd
install
lib
lost+found
mnt
opt
proc
sbin
tvbin
tvlib
var
tmp

tweak.sh

Is my problem still my network set up?

As discussed here: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929&page=77&pp=30

Originally Posted by landie
_Wireless router > a PC with wireless network adapter and ethernet adapter > wired 10/100 Hub > Tivo 
Correct, if you mean that the Tivo is wired directly to the hub.__ 
Looks like you need to move your hub in between the Airport and the PC/Tivo. In other words, connect your hub to your Airport and then plug your PC and Tivo into your hub.

Thanks in advance._


----------



## rbautch

Edit the /etc/resolv.conf file to include your DNS.


----------



## landie

rbautch said:


> Edit the /etc/resolv.conf file to include your DNS.


/etc/resolv.conf/ has no file


----------



## rbautch

landie said:


> /etc/resolv.conf/ has no file


If the file is not there, then create a file of the same name. It should contain one line that reads: nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx where the xx's are your DNS.


----------



## pOiNTBLaNK127

Thanks Gunnyman and rbautch!!

After my HR10-250 recieved an update last night and wiped out my hacks I decided to use Gunnyman's "The Zipper" and rbauth's Enhancement Script. Everything is perfect and installation was a breeze. I have very minimal UNIX experience and these guys made it sooooo easy for people like myself to upgrade our Tivo's.

Thanks for all your hard work guys.  :up: 


I only have one problem after using both "The Zipper" and the Enhancement Script. When I'm using TivoWebPlus and try to go to the Screen menu I get the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

 

Any ideas?


Thanks.


----------



## landie

rbautch said:


> If the file is not there, then create a file of the same name. It should contain one line that reads: nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx where the xx's are your DNS.


I'm obviously in deeper than I should be : (
I've never used an editor for bash to make a file. 
Can I edit the same type of .conf file (which?) and ftp back?

If I enter the wrong nameserver in the file in error, do I lose access to my tivo to change it?

Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## rbautch

You can't hurt anything by doing this. Navigate to /etc and type vi resolv.conf to create the file and start editing. Hit i for insert mode and start typing - google vi for full command list and to save the file.


----------



## landie

rbautch said:


> You can't hurt anything by doing this. Navigate to /etc and type vi resolv.conf to create the file and start editing. Hit i for insert mode and start typing - google vi for full command list and to save the file.


This is what I did:

cd /etc <return>
vi resolv.conf <return>
i <return>
nameserver 65.167.41.2 <return>
ESC <return>
:wq <return>
bash-2.02#

This is what I save with my actual IP in place of xx's found on the airport properties also tried DNS servers listed there too without success.
nameserver xx.xxx.xx.x
~
~
~
~
~
bash-2.02#

this is what I get sh tweak.sh:

bash-2.02#cd
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:

Is there something to enter to troubleshoot or even list what my IP settings are? Firewall off. Checked resolv.conf file via ftp size is 20, viewing with WS_ftp shows search localdomain and not what I edit.

Supposedly my hub should be between my computer and the airport and not after the computer with the tivo connecting to the hub as it currently is set up.

I'd have changed it to check but it requires moving furniture that is heavier than I can move right now. I'd rather do that as a last resort.

I don't want a fish, I'm really (really) trying to learn how to fish ; )

Thanks


----------



## AJRitz

I'm having the identical problem that landie details above.

The one thing I can add is that the TiVo I'm trying to enhance was previously zippered. It was working fine, until /var got wiped and I lost tivoweb. Before the wipe, I was able to browse Tivoweb over the Internet, so I know it had Internet connectivity. I was excited to update, because one of the updates was to move tivoweb out of /var.


----------



## rbautch

Actually tivoweb is the only hack I still left in var. The reason is to spread the hacks out between var and root, and because the tivowebplus folder can be easily ftp'd back over if it gets wiped. I suggest keeping a copy of the tivowebplus folder handy (it can be extracted from the rbautch_files.tgz archive) for just such an occasion. That said, if you really want the update, see my post here to get your DNS working. Learning how to create and edit files on your tivo is a basic skill that will serve you well in the future. If you really get stuck you can extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the Zipper tools disk and copy it to the same directory as tweak.sh. It will recognize that the file is there and will use it instead of downloading a fresh one.


----------



## AJRitz

Thanks for the pointer rbautch. I'll take a shot at that when I get home. I prefer to work from my linux laptop - that way I can edit text files in gedit and then ftp them back over to the TiVo without windows line ending issues and without having to deal with vi (I can never get comfortable with the command combos).


----------



## tsunami

Two DTivos both zippered. All of a sudden one has lost networking. I have rebooted the gaming adapter, rebooted the receiver. I am going to try and swap out the network gear with the functioning Tivo and reset the wireless router, but, if that doesn't work what is my best bet for getting back up without losing shows.
Can I put it back in my PC and run tweak unistall then rezipper?


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> Two DTivos both zippered. All of a sudden one has lost networking. I have rebooted the gaming adapter, rebooted the receiver. I am going to try and swap out the network gear with the functioning Tivo and reset the wireless router, but, if that doesn't work what is my best bet for getting back up without losing shows.
> Can I put it back in my PC and run tweak unistall then rezipper?


Don't rezipper yet. First run the uninstall script while the tivo is in the pc, then check the author file for the proper IP parameters. Try a different IP and then boot the drive and see if you can connect. If still no luck, then rezipper making sure to answer no to the image install.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Don't rezipper yet. First run the uninstall script while the tivo is in the pc, then check the author file for the proper IP parameters. Try a different IP and then boot the drive and see if you can connect. If still no luck, then rezipper making sure to answer no to the image install.


When I mounted it in the PC it showed the /enhancements directory but would'nt let me go to it. Only a few directories would /var /etc. The others said not a directory.


----------



## Heckler

I've just run the Zipper on my DSR7000 and the cron portion of tweak.sh isn't working:

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y 
Existing crond binary detected, replacing... 
Existing cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron, skipping cron install...

Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes? 
[y/n]: y 
Cron installation is needed for this feature and was not found. Skipping automa 
tic seasonpass backups...

Do you want to make a backup of your season passes and wishlists right now? 
[y/n]: n 
Skipping instant backup...

I started with a clean image from the PTVUpgrade DSR7000 CD, so there shouldn't be a cron setup that wasn't being done by Zipper/Tweak... Thoughts?


----------



## landie

rbautch said:


> If you really get stuck you can extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the Zipper tools disk and copy it to the same directory as tweak.sh. It will recognize that the file is there and will use it instead of downloading a fresh one.


 :up: :up: :up: Thanks rbautch...this finally made it much clearer.

It has been pretty frustrating but it all worked out in the end even though I couldn't "try your zipper" I did get to try your enhancements 

It's taken me a week to get through this but I'm finally getting off the porch never having done any of the following steps required:

use emule/find images
compile and burn an iso -- > use CDRW 
image a new drive
copy a hacked drive - even when the power goes out!
telnet

up until now, mostly doing it over and over more than a few times! 
Thanks for letting the _inexperienced little dogs _ play!   

Once you OPEN a tivo case and tear those "warning void if this seal is broken" stickers there is no turning back!

ftp was familiar territory, nothing else you all do here was.

Could not sort out dns to enter into the zipper even after moving the hub between PC and airport so I had to get enhancements through ftp

Made a tweak directory on the tivo and sent tweak.sh and rbautch_files.tar from my computer to the tivo.

Navigated to tweak directory and sh tweak.sh........

So if anyone is hesitant, get off the porch and play with these very wise, patient, big dogs. They've been generous in time and skills to make this available to everyone with the motivation!


----------



## rbautch

Heckler said:


> I've just run the Zipper on my DSR7000 and the cron portion of tweak.sh isn't working:
> 
> Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
> Existing crond binary detected, replacing...
> Existing cron installation detected in /var/spool/cron, skipping cron install...
> 
> Do you want to automatically make weekly backups of your season passes?
> [y/n]: y
> Cron installation is needed for this feature and was not found. Skipping automa
> tic seasonpass backups...
> 
> Do you want to make a backup of your season passes and wishlists right now?
> [y/n]: n
> Skipping instant backup...
> 
> I started with a clean image from the PTVUpgrade DSR7000 CD, so there shouldn't be a cron setup that wasn't being done by Zipper/Tweak... Thoughts?


 Run the uninstall script, then delete /var/spool/cron, then run tweak.sh again.


----------



## dieselpower

rbautch said:


> Run the uninstall script, then delete /var/spool/cron, then run tweak.sh again.


It was quicker for me just update the cron foo by hand and hup the process.


----------



## tsunami

Hey the first post on this thread mentions reading the readme.txt file to find all the shortcuts you can use rw, ro, etc. But that readme file doesn't seem to be anywhere now. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## SteelersFan

tsunami said:


> Hey the first post on this thread mentions reading the readme.txt file to find all the shortcuts you can use rw, ro, etc. But that readme file doesn't seem to be anywhere now. Do you have a link to it?


See post 1040. I happened to be looking for the file as well and searched this thread for aliases.


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey Russ, Any chance that TuikHelper.tcl and Superpatch67Standby.tcl (fixes the menus after being superpatched - discussued here and here) could be included in the Enhancement script or The Zipper in the future?


----------



## dieselpower

tsunami said:


> Hey the first post on this thread mentions reading the readme.txt file to find all the shortcuts you can use rw, ro, etc. But that readme file doesn't seem to be anywhere now. Do you have a link to it?


From the command line, just enter the command "alias" (without quotes) and it will print out a list of aliases that have been defined.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

I saw over in the Zipper thread that there is an updated enhancement script. In case you take requests.....

Any plans to move the cron log from /var/spool/cron to /var/log - so that the log can be viewed from the TWP log viewer? (not my idea - see Dan Collins' post #1056 to this thread).

Any plans to relocate TWP in a future update to prevent it from getting wiped with /var? See post #2403 on the Zipper thread. All in the spirit of helping newbies and reducing support costs of course....


----------



## rbautch

I'll eventually move the logs. Still debating on TWP. If your root partition fills up, that's not good either.


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> Hey Russ, Any chance that TuikHelper.tcl and Superpatch67Standby.tcl (fixes the menus after being superpatched - discussued here and here) could be included in the Enhancement script or The Zipper in the future?


 Perhaps, if I can permission from the author.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Perhaps, if I can permission from the author.


Thanks. I may try to run this manually soon. 
Are you familiar with it? Are there any "gotchas" I should know about, i.e. will it interfere with my zippered setup after running it?
Edit: I successfully ran the script on 3 of 4 of my boxes. Quick and easy, no issues.


----------



## Heckler

rbautch said:


> Run the uninstall script, then delete /var/spool/cron, then run tweak.sh again.


rbautch.

I should have done some further investigation before posting... After looking through start.sh to see what it was looking for, and investigating my drive further, I found that it's a "flaw" in the PTVupgrade InstantCake image for the DSR7000 (and, since I had purchased it as well, I checked the HDVR2 image which also contains this "flaw")... This was verified by using another hard drive and doing a manual "mfsrestore -i /cdrom/000001 /dev/hdc" of both the DSR7000 and HDVR2 images. After you restore the image and reboot, you can mount the /var/ (/dev/hdc9) partition and see for yourself that the cron stuff already exists: 
mkdir /tivo 
mount /dev/hdc9 /tivo 
cd tivo/spool/cron/crontabs/ 
ls (you'll see "root")

If you open "root" in vi, you will find an entry for fakecall ("0 4 * * * fakecall.tcl"), so it begs the question "What else isn't 'stock' in the image"? I couldn't find rc.sysinit.author, or the fakecall.tcl itself, so I'm not sure what else, if anything, extra is floating around in this image... I must admit that I find this disappointing about these images being provided by PTVupgrade... It was bad enough that they didn't think to do a "Clear & Delete Everything" before creating the images, but now I've determined that the images they are providing aren't stock/un-hacked TiVo images (which is what you expect of the PTVnet images/CDs)... BTW, I had already thought to do a "Clear & Delete Everything" and re-backup the images so that I didn't have all the problems with the Chicago local channels, Chicago Area Codes/numbers and Dial/Call Waiting Prefixes, Chicago Zip Code in the Guided Setup as well as I don't have to run 51killer.tcl, it's a shame this didn't occur to PTVupgrade...

Fortunately for me, I have an original HDVR2 40 GB drive that I never even booted (upgraded the hard drives straight out of the box, think it has pre-3.1.1e on it, don't really recall), so I'll be able to DD that to another hard drive and then dial-in to get it updated to 6.2 and re-backup the HDVR2 image. Unfortunately, I have no such hard drive for the DSR7000, so I'll have to see if I can get PTVupgrade to correct their image, or alternatively, see if they will allow me to download a 3.1.1e image for DSR7000 that I can restore and similarly update by phone (as I recall, when your tivo software updates, it swaps back and forth between two pairs of partitions (4&6 and 7&9), so hopefully, even if they've got hacks on the 3.1.1e image as well, the update will ditch it...

Needless to say, if someone has a virgin DSR7000 40GB drive/image that they'd be willing to share with me, I'm all ears (and can provide an ftp site to dump an image)...

Alternatively, anybody know if you can use a HDVR2 virgin image (i.e. one that has had never been booted or has had a "Clear & Delete Everything" run on it) in a DSR7000? I know they're essentially the same hardware, so ??maybe?? If we didn't think it would hurt the hardware, I'd be willing to give it a try...

Heckler


----------



## rbautch

I wouldn't be so hard on the Instantcake product. It's not just an image, and I think the cron stuff was put there on purpose. Even if you do a clear and delete before making an image, it still won't exactly be a "virgin" image (I think), and will still require another CandD when you boot it in another tivo. I know they put alot of work/research into the images they package with Instantcake, and they're the closest thing to a virgin image you'll get. I encourage you to research this further in the PTVupgrade forums, ask some questions there, and post your findings here.


----------



## slydog75

Heckler said:


> Alternatively, anybody know if you can use a HDVR2 virgin image (i.e. one that has had never been booted or has had a "Clear & Delete Everything" run on it) in a DSR7000? I know they're essentially the same hardware, so ??maybe?? If we didn't think it would hurt the hardware, I'd be willing to give it a try...
> 
> Heckler


Yes, you can use any S2 DTivo image on any other S2 DTivo. You'll just need to run the 51killer.tcl to get rid of the Error 51 that you will get after booting.


----------



## klaroby

Russ
I am having the same problems as the previous posters with the enhancement script:

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to xxx.mastersav.xxx[xx.xx.xxx.xx]:80
wget: Unable to connect to remote host (xx.xx.xxx.xx): Network is unreachable
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:

I also have an HR10-250
I verified that wget is installed and that /busybox is in the Path.
I also tried your suggestion of copying rbautch_files.tgz from the zipper tools disk to the directory (/var) that I am running tweak.sh from. When I run tweak.sh it still trys to go out to the internet to FTP rbautch_files.tgz. It does not use the file that I saved to the directory. any suggestions?


----------



## klaroby

Thanks
Problem solved.
I had to use the tweak.sh in the zipper tools folder, not the one downloaded from the first page of this thread.


----------



## rbautch

Updated the first post so scripts are now identical.


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> Perhaps, if I can permission from the author.


That would be great.

_*UPDATE ON MISSING USER INTERFACE: I checked out how TWP was building the HTML on the fly and finally figured out that the missing "User Interface" had to be a temporary quirk, so I restarted TWP and of course it magically appeared, so disregard the missing "User Interface".*_

BTW, I just updated with the latest ZIPPER and I can no longer find "USER INTERFACE" listed in the TWP menu, do you know why it might be missing? I thought it was there before and it was version 1.2.1.

Any Idea why it would go missing?


----------



## HUGE2U

I just noticed, the MFS_FTP control has dissapeared from Hackman. Why would that be?



HUGE


----------



## rbautch

Could be that it's not there, and hackman is not picking it up. Where did you have mfs_ftp installed? Can you verify it's still there?


----------



## HUGE2U

It's there, and I can run it manually when I type:

/var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl

Other things are now gone from hackman too, like tserver.

FYI: this is on both HD Tivos, but not on the SD one. ( Damn HD) 


HUGE


----------



## klaroby

I have had the same thing happen with Hackman a number of times. After reading the instructions for installing Hackman I found this solution:
Delete hackman.cfg and hackman.ini, do a quick reload in TWP. This does a new search for all hacks and regenerates the hackman.cfg and hackman.ini files.
In most cases this seems to have fixed my problems.


----------



## HUGE2U

klaroby said:


> I have had the same thing happen with Hackman a number of times. After reading the instructions for installing Hackman I found this solution:
> Delete hackman.cfg and hackman.ini, do a quick reload in TWP. This does a new search for all hacks and regenerates the hackman.cfg and hackman.ini files.
> In most cases this seems to have fixed my problems.


That did the trick - thanks.

HUGE


----------



## marcone

When I ran the script the first time it detected a double-linefeed problem, and told me to re-run the script after following the "additional instructions for windows xp users". I couldn't find those instructions anywhere. In the end I ended up using Putty to connect, and unchecking the option "Return key sends Telnet New Line instead of ^M" fixed the problem.


----------



## kudron

After being gone from this board since last spring, I have a lot of reading to catch up on, but I have a couple of quick questions.

I upgraded my Hughes HDVR2 last spring to 4.1 (Instantcake) with a 120gig hard drive and it works great. Can I run the zipper and keep my currently recorded programs? What about if I upgrade to 6.2, will I retain my programs? Do I run zipper or can I run just tweak.zip? Do I need to pull the drive out of the DTivo or can I FTP from my laptop?

So many toys, so little time...


----------



## dfriedland

bump


----------



## rbautch

dfriedland said:


> bump


 Double posted and answered here.


----------



## Lord Vader

rb, I went to that referenced thread as well and got a bit confused. I currently have 4.01b and don't want to immediately change it to 6.2. So, will your tweak zip file cause any conflicts or problems with my HDVR2's?

Just checking.


----------



## blhirsch

Aggg. I put the ip address of the tivo itself in the field asking for the default gateway. I uninstalled tweak.sh and then reinstalled and it never asked me again and it reports "default gateway" as the ip address I put in (wrong.)

How do I change it now?


----------



## dfriedland

rbautch said:


> Double posted and answered here.


Sorry, I was just bumping to keep this thread up near the top.

It's helped me immensly!

Jersey Dave


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> rb, I went to that referenced thread as well and got a bit confused. I currently have 4.01b and don't want to immediately change it to 6.2. So, will your tweak zip file cause any conflicts or problems with my HDVR2's?
> 
> Just checking.


No, it will work fine.


----------



## rbautch

blhirsch said:


> Aggg. I put the ip address of the tivo itself in the field asking for the default gateway. I uninstalled tweak.sh and then reinstalled and it never asked me again and it reports "default gateway" as the ip address I put in (wrong.)
> 
> How do I change it now?


Navigate to /enhancements, and run: *sh net-launch.sh*


----------



## tbeckner

SteelersFan said:


> Hey Russ, Any chance that TuikHelper.tcl and Superpatch67Standby.tcl (fixes the menus after being superpatched - discussued here and here) could be included in the Enhancement script or The Zipper in the future?





rbautch said:


> Perhaps, if I can permission from the author.


Any word on "Superpatch67Standby.tcl"?


----------



## rbautch

I'm afraid that's fallen to the back burner while I devote all my spare time to tivoserver and ripping my entire DVD collection.


----------



## SteelersFan

tbeckner said:


> Any word on "Superpatch67Standby.tcl"?


If you haven't tried to install it, it's very quick and easy. Just ftp the files, run it and reboot. :up:


----------



## Billy66

rbautch said:


> Added patches for the HR10-250 to permanently enable 30-sec skip, disable encryption, enable backdoors, and menu sort.


Hey rbautch,

I've installed the most recent script and I'm having trouble with this.

I had to turn them on in Hackman and when I did, I can see them initiate when the unit reboots. The problem is that it is happening too early. The unit seems to be still acquiring sat so the first one fails (I think it's SORT) the second one (30 sec) sometimes works.

Is there a place where I can add a sleep command or something to prevent this? I have an HR10-250 running 3.15e

Thanks


----------



## lee espinoza

SteelersFan said:


> If you haven't tried to install it, it's very quick and easy. Just ftp the files, run it and reboot. :up:


I have installed it and it works great!!!
TIVO HACK-bash# cd /busybox
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# Superpatch67Standby.tcl
Applying Superpatch67Standby Mod...
DIRECTV Central: Adding Standby
Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentralDocument.brf IndexPath...
Messages & Setup: Removing Standby
Searching for common/ui/Menus/SetupMainMenu/SetupMainMenuDocument.brf IndexPat
h...
Programs to Record: Removing Search by Title (Demo)
Searching for ui/PickPrograms/PickProgramsDocument.brf IndexPath...
Done!
TIVO HACK-bash#reboot


----------



## rbautch

Billy66 said:


> Hey rbautch,
> 
> I've installed the most recent script and I'm having trouble with this.
> 
> I had to turn them on in Hackman and when I did, I can see them initiate when the unit reboots. The problem is that it is happening too early. The unit seems to be still acquiring sat so the first one fails (I think it's SORT) the second one (30 sec) sometimes works.
> 
> Is there a place where I can add a sleep command or something to prevent this? I have an HR10-250 running 3.15e
> 
> Thanks


 The script makes permanent patches to your tivoapp, so you should not have to turn anything on with hackman, or wait for anything to come up after the unit boots.


----------



## Billy66

Hmm, that I thought, pointed me in the right direction because I had enabled them previously via Hackman. So what I did was uninstall the script, download the newest one from the first post. Deleted the copy of the .tgz file from the previous install and reinstalled the script. Still no Sort or 30 sec on startup. Any idea what I'm doing incorrectly?

The script identified it correctly as HR10-250 Software 3.1.5e. It also proclaimed it Phoenix.


----------



## ebetzler

I'm confused, does the enhancement script install superpatch?
If it does, how can I verify that it was done successfully?
(I have reason to believe it didn't)
FYI, I used the zipper for doing my upgrades.


----------



## yazyazoo

I just installed the Zipper with a Netgear FA120. I just bought some Airlink ASOHOUSB from Fry's and when I install it, it doesn't light up or seem to work. Does the Zipper already have USB 2.0 and the drivers for the Airlink already. From the begininnig of the thread it seems so. Do I have to activate something. My wireless speed for transferring is only .3 Mbps which is slow. Do I have to do something to activate USB 2.0?


----------



## Billy66

Billy66 said:


> Hmm, that I thought, pointed me in the right direction because I had enabled them previously via Hackman. So what I did was uninstall the script, download the newest one from the first post. Deleted the copy of the .tgz file from the previous install and reinstalled the script. Still no Sort or 30 sec on startup. Any idea what I'm doing incorrectly?
> 
> The script identified it correctly as HR10-250 Software 3.1.5e. It also proclaimed it Phoenix.


Well, I never could get it to go through the script, but I was able to just patch tivoapp myself after doing some more research. I'm all set , but maybe there's an issue with 3.1.5e. Maybe not, I don't know.

Thanks for all your work rbautch.


----------



## rbautch

ebetzler said:


> I'm confused, does the enhancement script install superpatch?
> If it does, how can I verify that it was done successfully?
> (I have reason to believe it didn't)
> FYI, I used the zipper for doing my upgrades.


 The enhancement script only installs superpatch if it is running for the first time after a Zipper install. If you didn't just run the Zipper, the script assumes you hacked your tivo some other way, and will not run superpatch.


----------



## rbautch

Billy66 said:


> Well, I never could get it to go through the script, but I was able to just patch tivoapp myself after doing some more research. I'm all set , but maybe there's an issue with 3.1.5e. Maybe not, I don't know.
> 
> Thanks for all your work rbautch.


 The script only runs the patches if you are running for the first time after a Zipper install. You can also get it to run by creating a dummy file in root called zipper_flag.


----------



## rbautch

yazyazoo said:


> I just installed the Zipper with a Netgear FA120. I just bought some Airlink ASOHOUSB from Fry's and when I install it, it doesn't light up or seem to work. Does the Zipper already have USB 2.0 and the drivers for the Airlink already. From the begininnig of the thread it seems so. Do I have to activate something. My wireless speed for transferring is only .3 Mbps which is slow. Do I have to do something to activate USB 2.0?


 The Zipper doesn't install the drivers, but the enhancement script does. Others have gotten the ASOHOUSB to work with these drivers. You'll need to run the enhancement script with your FA120 attached, select the usb2.0 driver install, and then swap out the FA120 for the Airlink.


----------



## Billy66

rbautch said:


> The script only runs the patches if you are running for the first time after a Zipper install. You can also get it to run by creating a dummy file in root called zipper_flag.


Ahhh, that explains it. I'm all set now. I was mostly hacked pre-zipper so I didn't use it. Thanks!


----------



## mskreis

I zippered my HR10-250 and noted several problems. So I ran tweak_uninstall.sh and reran tweak.sh. This gave me the following:

HD-TiVo# dos2unix tweak.sh
HD-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
mv: //rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

I need some help please.


----------



## tbeckner

I have searched this forum and threads, but I thought I had seen it before, but I cannot find the model numbers that can be zippered.

I just added a new SD-DVR80 to my three HDVR2s and the HDVR2s are hacked, but this SD-DVR80 say RID on the box and on the information screen. Does that mean it cannot be hacked? I thought that all SD-DVR80s could be hacked?


----------



## rbautch

mskreis said:


> I zippered my HR10-250 and noted several problems. So I ran tweak_uninstall.sh and reran tweak.sh. This gave me the following:
> 
> HD-TiVo# dos2unix tweak.sh
> HD-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
> mv: //rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> chmod: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> I need some help please.


 Either download and FTP the copy of tweak.sh from the first post of this thread, or extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the tools disk and FTP it to the same directory as your current tweak.sh.


----------



## rbautch

tbeckner said:


> I have searched this forum and threads, but I thought I had seen it before, but I cannot find the model numbers that can be zippered.
> 
> I just added a new SD-DVR80 to my three HDVR2s and the HDVR2s are hacked, but this SD-DVR80 say RID on the box and on the information screen. Does that mean it cannot be hacked? I thought that all SD-DVR80s could be hacked?


 RID does not mean it can't be hacked.


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> RID does not mean it can't be hacked.


Thanks for replying!

Question does it require a hardware change? Or is software all that needs to be changed? I would like to MRV it with my HDVR2s.


----------



## mskreis

rbautch said:


> Either download and FTP the copy of tweak.sh from the first post of this thread, or extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the tools disk and FTP it to the same directory as your current tweak.sh.


I cannot FTP it because I'm being told:

ftp> send tweak.sh
200 PORT command successful.
550 Error opening file; Read-only file system.
ftp>


----------



## rbautch

So set the filesystem to read-write.


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> RID does not mean it can't be hacked.


I am assuming that all SD-DVRXX models are RID models, but only the R10 requires the hardware change, is that correct?

It seems that I have verified that information, but I was looking for verification from the builder of the "ZIPPER", which by the way is great.

BTW, I was a little early on the signature, my SD-DVR80 was installed today and is still on 3.1.


----------



## rbautch

Correct. Be sure to upgrade to 6.2 before/during the Zipper install.


----------



## tbeckner

rbautch said:


> Correct. Be sure to upgrade to 6.2 before/during the Zipper install.


Thanks for the reply, I am awaiting the install of 6.2. And by the way, "THE ZIPPER" is a great tool/upgrade script. There are a lot of people who appreciate what you have done for them. Two of my HDVR2s where previous upgraded with PTVNet, but all I did was remove TWP and "THE ZIPPER" installed perfect.

Thanks again for all of "THE ZIPPER", help, and information.


----------



## yazyazoo

rbautch said:


> The Zipper doesn't install the drivers, but the enhancement script does. Others have gotten the ASOHOUSB to work with these drivers. You'll need to run the enhancement script with your FA120 attached, select the usb2.0 driver install, and then swap out the FA120 for the Airlink.


rbautch, the enhancements were the step where i type sh tweak.sh, and then afterwards it ask me all these questions. I said yes to the USB 2.0 supports. Did I do this correctly? My airlink still doesn't work after this.


----------



## rbautch

What kind of tivo do you have?


----------



## bengalfreak

tbeckner said:


> Thanks for the reply, I am awaiting the install of 6.2. And by the way, "THE ZIPPER" is a great tool/upgrade script. There are a lot of people who appreciate what you have done for them. Two of my HDVR2s where previous upgraded with PTVNet, but all I did was remove TWP and "THE ZIPPER" installed perfect.
> 
> Thanks again for all of "THE ZIPPER", help, and information.


The zipper instructions page list all models that it will work on.

Zipper Instructions


----------



## yazyazoo

rbautch said:


> What kind of tivo do you have?


Rbautch, I have the Dtivo the Hughes SDVR 40.


----------



## rbautch

Confirm that you rebooted after running the script. If it still doesn't work, download and install the drivers manually.


----------



## Tivogre

With the latest script, what is the effect of disabling encryption on EXISTING recordings?

Will I still be able to WATCH the existing recordings?

Does this mean that recordings AFTER the zipper / enhancements are available for *extr*a curricular *act*ivities?


----------



## kimsan

Tivogre said:


> With the latest script, what is the effect of disabling encryption on EXISTING recordings?
> 
> Will I still be able to WATCH the existing recordings?
> 
> Does this mean that recordings AFTER the zipper / enhancements are available for *extr*a curricular *act*ivities?


May I just confirm rrbautch (to whom I owe a debt of gratitude).

Existing recordings (pre-hack) are playable locally, but that's it. Post hack recordings can be manipulated with *T*hose ver*Y* special tools.

You *may* find a workaround if you Deal in Database Commerce, but don't count on success.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> If the recordings were made while the tivo was unhacked, they will be unplayable. Recordings after the enhancement script are fair game for you know what.


I was able to play all recordings whether they were made before or after hacking. Or do you mean unplayable after you know what?


----------



## Billy66

Right. Encryption is not the friend of You Know What. It has no effect on normal playback. So recordings made after disabling that are suited for YKW and the existing ones not. Normal playback will be the same regardless.


----------



## Tivogre

So.... if I Zipper my HR10-250 TONIGHT, will I be able to WATCH the shows that are sitting on it RIGHT NOW, all made PRIOR to the Zippering, on the television connected to the HR10-250?

I understand that ONLY the shows recorded AFTER Zippering will be available for "other stuff".


----------



## Billy66

I think we've already said too much TiVogre so I'll resist telling you that you are correct.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> I was able to play all recordings whether they were made before or after hacking. Or do you mean unplayable after you know what?


My bad, I was thinking of 51killer. If the recordings were made on an unhacked tivo, then they are encrypted. If you move the drive to a new tivo and run 51killer, then they will be unplayable. But, if you restore the drive to the same tivo, you won't need to run 51killer, so they will still play.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> So.... if I Zipper my HR10-250 TONIGHT, will I be able to WATCH the shows that are sitting on it RIGHT NOW, all made PRIOR to the Zippering, on the television connected to the HR10-250?
> 
> I understand that ONLY the shows recorded AFTER Zippering will be available for "other stuff".


Yes, you'll be able to watch them as long as you don't run 51killer.


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch said:


> Yes, you'll be able to watch them as long as you don't run 51killer.


Which since you are zippering an image for the same unit, you should not get the Error 51 anyway.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I like the changes that you've made to the Enhancements script and want to reinstall them on my unit. Can I just run uninstall and then immediately re-install and not lose USB 2.0, wireless, etc?


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I like the changes that you've made to the Enhancements script and want to reinstall them on my unit. Can I just run uninstall and then immediately re-install and not lose USB 2.0, wireless, etc?


The uninstall script will remove usb2.0 drivers, so just make sure you reinstall them with the new script. Wireless settings will remain unchanged.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

rbautch said:


> The uninstall script will remove usb2.0 drivers, so just make sure you reinstall them with the new script. Wireless settings will remain unchanged.


Thanks, rbautch! Uninstall/reinstall worked perfectly. :up: To bring Hackman back to life I did this:

mv /tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft /tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg

And then restarted TWP. That should do it, right?

Jim


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Thanks, rbautch! Uninstall/reinstall worked perfectly. :up: To bring Hackman back to life I did this:
> 
> mv /tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft /tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg
> 
> And then restarted TWP. That should do it, right?
> 
> Jim


Doesn't the hackman.cfg file get created when you open hackman in TiVoWeb? I thought the workaround to get stuff added to the cfg, was to delete it and do twprs and go back into hackman so it would recreate the file.


----------



## astartz

I have 4 direct TV tivos, if I install the tivo web plus can I watch a program from teh living room tvio in the bedroom and what not?


----------



## starbiker99

That is an MRV feature not a Tivowebplus feature. You would need to Zipper all Tivo and connect them to your home network. Then you could MRV between all Tivos.


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Thanks, rbautch! Uninstall/reinstall worked perfectly. :up: To bring Hackman back to life I did this:
> 
> mv /tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft /tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg
> 
> And then restarted TWP. That should do it, right?
> 
> Jim


 No. If you uninstalled and reinstalled, it should be there automatically.


----------



## Tivogre

First the good news... my HR10-250 upgrade with the ZIPPER is complete!

I am able to watch all shows (previously recorded AND post-ZIPPER recorded).

The better news: ALL *Extr*a curricular *act*ivities work PERFECTLY.... I had NO IDEA that the tools would work out of the box on SD and HD material!!! I can now watch HD Stuff on my PC.... but MAN is that a LOT of data transfer!

I was even able to transfer a (SD) show from HR10-250 to PC and (via tivoserver) watch it on another ZIPPERED SD Tivo. It's not QUITE MRV on the 10-250... but it's not far off! AMAZING!

The bad news:

There was a problem during the ZIPPERING - specifically during the running of the enhancement script. Near the end of the process, I selected back-up season passes now. The process hung. I waited a god 1/2 hour; no dice. I aborted the script.

By looking at /enhancements/start.sh, I was able to see what steps remained and MANUALLY EXECUTE them from bash. I also had to add a few of the last profile and author entries to the files.

After reboot, everything is great.

Again, you guys ROCK!


----------



## tbeckner

bengalfreak said:


> The zipper instructions page list all models that it will work on.
> 
> Zipper Instructions


Thanks so very much, for some reason I couldn't find this page again.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

rbautch said:


> No. If you uninstalled and reinstalled, it should be there automatically.


Hmmm, I don't know, when I first started up TWP after the reinstall, Hackman didn't show up in the TWP menu. All the hackman files were in /tivowebplus/modules, including the hackman.cfg.draft file. That file name seemed odd to me (and I had this nagging doubt about hackman getting installed after your post of a few days ago). So I renamed that file to hackman.cfg, restarted TWP and hackman was there. Weird. Maybe I missed something. So I should have just ignored hackman.cfg.draft?

I guess it doesn't really matter. Hackman is working. Thanks! 

I think I'll just re-run the whole process and see if I can repeat it.

Jim


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Hmmm, I don't know, when I first started up TWP after the reinstall, Hackman didn't show up in the TWP menu. All the hackman files were in /tivowebplus/modules, including the hackman.cfg.draft file. That file name seemed odd to me (and I had this nagging doubt about hackman getting installed after your post of a few days ago). So I renamed that file to hackman.cfg, restarted TWP and hackman was there. Weird. Maybe I missed something. So I should have just ignored hackman.cfg.draft?
> 
> I guess it doesn't really matter. Hackman is working. Thanks!
> 
> I think I'll just re-run the whole process and see if I can repeat it.
> 
> Jim


You seem to like being a guinea pig.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Finnstang said:


> You seem to like being a guinea pig.


I learn better this way.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Rbautch, I re-did the uninstall/reinstall process and both scripts executed flawlessly except for one error. Uninstall no longer uninstalls TWP because the new install has moved it:

Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
rm: /var/hack/tivowebplus: No such file or directory​
This is good I suppose if you have no reason to uninstall TWP, but maybe uninstall should look for TWP in both places and/or this should be a choice for the user. Regardless, since I wanted a fresh install of TWP I manually removed the TWP directory.

After rebooting, Hackman does *not* show up in TWP the *first* time it is run and this file is in /tivowebplus/modules:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6339 Feb 2 15:18 hackman.cfg.draft

After manually stopping and restarting TWP, hackman *is* there with this file in /tivowebplus/modules:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6339 Feb 2 15:34 hackman.cfg

Guinea pig reporting in...

Jim


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Rbautch, I re-did the uninstall/reinstall process and both scripts executed flawlessly except for one error. Uninstall no longer uninstalls TWP because the new install has moved it:
> 
> Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
> rm: /var/hack/tivowebplus: No such file or directory​
> This is good I suppose if you have no reason to uninstall TWP, but maybe uninstall should look for TWP in both places and/or this should be a choice for the user. Regardless, since I wanted a fresh install of TWP I manually removed the TWP directory.
> 
> After rebooting, Hackman does *not* show up in TWP the *first* time it is run and this file is in /tivowebplus/modules:
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6339 Feb 2 15:18 hackman.cfg.draft
> 
> After manually stopping and restarting TWP, hackman *is* there with this file in /tivowebplus/modules:
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6339 Feb 2 15:34 hackman.cfg
> 
> Guinea pig reporting in...
> 
> Jim


From post 1206:



Finnstang said:


> Doesn't the hackman.cfg file get created when you open hackman in TiVoWeb? I thought the workaround to get stuff added to the cfg, was to delete it and do twprs and go back into hackman so it would recreate the file.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

I just looked at /.profile and it has the alias listings and other things appended twice. I think somehow I lost the original. What does a virgin /.profile look like before the Enhancement script runs and what does it look like afterwards?


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I just looked at /.profile and it has the alias listings and other things appended twice. I think somehow I lost the original. What does a virgin /.profile look like before the Enhancement script runs and what does it look like afterwards?


Isn't there a question when running the enhancement script multiple times about whther you want to append the .profile aliases?


----------



## Finnstang

Here is my .profile contents: (I added the alias for ll)


Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=
export TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TERM=xterm 
alias rw='echo "mounting read write"; mount -o remount,rw /'
alias ro='echo "mounting read only"; mount -o remount,ro /'
alias twp='echo "starting Tivowebplus"; /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh'
alias ffind='find / -name'
alias author='vi /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author'
alias root='vi /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root'
alias twprs='echo "restarting Tivowebplus"; sh /enhancements/TWPrestart.sh'
alias ll='ls -l'
#########################################
TERM=xterm

#########################################
TERM=xterm

#########################################
export PS1="\[\e[33;1m\]LivingRm\[\e[36;1m\]-\[\e[31;1m\]T\[\e[32;1m\]i\[\e[33;1m\]V\[\e[34;1m\]o\[\e[0m\]# \[\e[0m\]"
alias speed="/busybox/netperf -H 192.168.11.10 -C -c -- -S 65536 -s 65536"


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Finnstang said:


> Isn't there a question when running the enhancement script multiple times about whther you want to append the .profile aliases?


Yes, there is, but the uninstall script also restores the profile back to its original state. So if you do an uninstall/reinstall I think you have to answer yes to that question. My problem is that somehow profile.bak is no longer my original file so when uninstall restored it, it already contained the alias definitions.

jkTiVo-TiVo# sh /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
rm: /var/hack/tivowebplus: No such file or directory
Deleting cron Installation...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Restoring original fakecall...
Restoring original usb drivers...
*Restoring original profile...*
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
Restoring original splash screen...
Done!

Finnstang, any chance you could do a copy/paste for me to show me what an original /.profile looks like? Would appreciate it.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

simultaneous post! thanks.


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> simultaneous post! thanks.


_Simultaneous?!!?!_ I was good 7 minutes before you.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Finnstang said:


> _Simultaneous?!!?!_ I was good 7 minutes before you.


  slow typing fingers today


----------



## bengalfreak

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Yes, there is, but the uninstall script also restores the profile back to its original state. So if you do an uninstall/reinstall I think you have to answer yes to that question. My problem is that somehow profile.bak is no longer my original file so when uninstall restored it, it already contained the alias definitions.
> 
> jkTiVo-TiVo# sh /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh
> Removing directories and files...
> Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
> rm: /var/hack/tivowebplus: No such file or directory
> Deleting cron Installation...
> Skipping CallerID uninstall...
> Restoring original fakecall...
> Restoring original usb drivers...
> *Restoring original profile...*
> Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
> Restoring original splash screen...
> Done!
> 
> Finnstang, any chance you could do a copy/paste for me to show me what an original /.profile looks like? Would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jim


What it sounds like to me is that you have run the install script twice without running the uninstall in between. Thus adding the aliases to your profile twice.


----------



## Finnstang

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Yes, there is, but the uninstall script also restores the profile back to its original state. So if you do an uninstall/reinstall I think you have to answer yes to that question. My problem is that somehow profile.bak is no longer my original file so when uninstall restored it, it already contained the alias definitions.
> Thanks!
> Jim


When I have run the uninstall script int he past and then the install script, I chose no for the append and it worked fine.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

bengalfreak said:


> What it sounds like to me is that you have run the install script twice without running the uninstall in between. Thus adding the aliases to your profile twice.


Haven't done that. You really can't. Uninstall kicks you out if it finds /enhancements already installed. I think my problem is that a good backup of the original .profile wasn't made when I first zipper'd or it got trashed accidentally.


----------



## bengalfreak

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Haven't done that. You really can't. Uninstall kicks you out if it finds /enhancements already installed. I think my problem is that a good backup of the original .profile wasn't made when I first zipper'd or it got trashed accidentally.


In order for the aliases to have been added twice, somewhere along the line your profile was backed up with the aliases included meaning your original profile was deleted. When this 'alaised' profile was restored by uninstall, the aliases were already there. After reinstalling the script, the aliases were added again. This has happened to me in the past. In my case, I believe it happened upon an incomplete install of the tweak script, i.e. I fat fingered my response to the SETMRV name question and tried to hit backspace. I cancelled the script with a control-C key and I'm not sure I ran the uninstall script prior to running tweak again.


----------



## dgpiii

Is anyone here interested in helping me hack my three non R10 series 2 DirecTIVOs for MRV and the HMO functions W/ the Zipper? I am willing to pay for your time.

Anyone... anyone ... Bueller... Bueller...

Please PM me.


----------



## Finnstang

dgpiii said:


> Is anyone here interested in helping me hack my three non R10 series 2 DirecTIVOs for MRV and the HMO functions W/ the Zipper? I am willing to pay for your time.
> 
> Anyone... anyone ... Bueller... Bueller...
> 
> Please PM me.


I think most people watch both of threads you posted this in, so it probably wasn't necessary to post the same post in both threads.


----------



## dgpiii

Sorry about the "over posting". I guess I am just psyched about the prospect of possibility getting this done.

Please forgive,

dgpiii


----------



## Boboli

After reading this entire thread (wow! Whatta read) I am guessing that this tweak will not work on an S1 Tivo.

Is this correct??



B


----------



## rbautch

Boboli said:


> After reading this entire thread (wow! Whatta read) I am guessing that this tweak will not work on an S1 Tivo.
> 
> Is this correct??
> 
> B


Correct.


----------



## Boboli

rbautch said:


> Correct.


Bummer, dood.....

B


----------



## kevincol

Hi,

I've succesfully run Zipper and can telnet into the HR10-250.

From Windows XP SP2, I run telnet -t vt100 myipaddress and get to the bash prompt.

From there I cd /hacks, sh tweak.sh

It downloads the updates
<<
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to [69.90.236.30]
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2493 KB 00:00 ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
>>

and then gives me the following:

<<
Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...
>>

I've run DOS2UNIX Tweak* and i have looked at tweak.sh via VI and did not see CR/LF's.

I searched this thread and find referene to the "special telnet" instructions, but I can't seem to locate the "special telnet" instructions to all this to execute.


----------



## kevincol

kevincol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've succesfully run Zipper and can telnet into the HR10-250.
> 
> From Windows XP SP2, I run telnet -t vt100 myipaddress and get to the bash prompt.
> 
> From there I cd /hacks, sh tweak.sh
> 
> It downloads the updates
> <<
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to [69.90.236.30]
> rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2493 KB 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> >>
> 
> and then gives me the following:
> 
> <<
> Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
> No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
> Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
> the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...
> >>
> 
> I've run DOS2UNIX Tweak* and i have looked at tweak.sh via VI and did not see CR/LF's.
> 
> I searched this thread and find referene to the "special telnet" instructions, but I can't seem to locate the "special telnet" instructions to all this to execute.


I downloaded NetTerm and ran that and it seems to be running now. Still interested in how to disable CR/LF with Windows telnet


----------



## tbeckner

kevincol said:


> I downloaded NetTerm and ran that and it seems to be running now. Still interested in how to disable CR/LF with Windows telnet


telnet -t vt100 {IP Address of TiVo}


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

kevincol said:


> I downloaded NetTerm and ran that and it seems to be running now. Still interested in how to disable CR/LF with Windows telnet


check this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3092522&highlight=unset+crlf#post3092522


----------



## rbautch

tbeckner said:


> telnet -t vt100 {IP Address of TiVo}


 I think you were the one that originally pointed this out to me, which eventually became part of the instructions. Thanks for that!


----------



## mskreis

I'm still having difficulty troubleshooting a perceived problem with fakecall. Every day this week I've checked the phone settings and found that the call is made at 9:20 pm and the next scheduled call is the next day at roughly 5 pm. I thought that the "next call" is supposed to always be 6 days in the future. I would like to hook my phone up for caller id.

Per previous suggestion I uninstalled and reinstalled the tweaks and the this behaviour persists.

Here is CRONLOG-MAIN:

HD-TiVo# more CRONLOG-MAIN
Tue Jan 31 09:22:03 UTC 2006 cron logs wiped
Tue Jan 31 09:22:03 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
Feb 01 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Wed Feb 1 09:14:02 UTC 2006 TWP stopped
Wed Feb 1 09:15:04 UTC 2006 TWP started
Wed Feb 1 09:18:02 UTC 2006 LOG_ARCHIVE deleted
Wed Feb 1 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
Feb 02 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Thu Feb 2 09:14:02 UTC 2006 TWP stopped
Thu Feb 2 09:15:05 UTC 2006 TWP started
Thu Feb 2 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
Feb 03 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Fri Feb 3 09:14:02 UTC 2006 TWP stopped
Fri Feb 3 09:15:03 UTC 2006 TWP started
Fri Feb 3 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
Feb 04 04:20am Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Sat Feb 4 09:14:02 UTC 2006 TWP stopped
Sat Feb 4 09:15:03 UTC 2006 TWP started
Sat Feb 4 09:22:02 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted


Everything appears to be working correctly. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Log looks fine. Try running fakecall manually and then check the phone settings.


----------



## mskreis

rbautch said:


> Log looks fine. Try running fakecall manually and then check the phone settings.


Prior to running fakecall the Phone settings show:

Last successful call Friday, Feb 3 at 9:20 pm
Next scheduled call Mon, Feb 6 at 12:51 am

I ran fakecall as follows:

HD-TiVo# fakecall.tcl
Running fakecall version 3
Fakecall ran successfully!
HD-TiVo#

After running fakecall manually Phone settings show:

Last successful call Saturday, Feb 4 at 3:30 pm
Next scheduled call Saturday Feb 4 at 5:00 pm

This doesn't look right. What's going on?


----------



## rbautch

Not sure. Maybe try downloading and running a new copy of fakecall.


----------



## mskreis

rbautch said:


> Not sure. Maybe try downloading and running a new copy of fakecall.


Thanks for your help. Where can I d/l this from?

Also, I notice there are different file dates and sizes.
In /busybox fakecall.tcl is dated Jan 31 and is 3205k.
In /enhancements its dated Sept 26 and is 2913k.

Could this be the problem?


----------



## SteelersFan

I'm just getting into the NCID and have done some research, but I have some questions (please forgive)... 
Is this the only way to configure 2 or more boxes:


Tivogre said:


> (from the Zipper thread)...When doing more than one box with caller ID, you must choose ONE box to be the SERVER. For all the OTHER boxes you must edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and comment out the line that starts ncidd (the server process). You must ALSO edit the /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncid.conf file on each of the client boxes (line 11) to set Host to the IP address of the SERVER box. After making these two changes for each CLIENT box, you must reboot the box. Only the single SERVER box needs a phone line connected for ALL boxes to get on-screen caller-ID....


Can someone expand on this or do the above instructions explain it all:


> 12. Installs NCID CallerID Application. Both the client and server are installed on your Tivo. Also, *you can manually configure it to run the server on one Tivo and have it communicate with multiple Tivo clients. Other options can be tweaked to your taste.* See the NCID website for details. The on-screen display program used by NDID does not work for Series 2.5 Tivos, so this feature gets skipped.


I haven't tried editing Tivo files yet so I'm a little hestitant. Do I use the Joe editor or should I use something else? Is using Joe fairly easy to learn? Any links or pointers would be greatly appreciated. 
EDIT: Did some more searching and reading. Got it working on the 2nd box (client). It was easier than I thought. Time to do the rest on my units.


----------



## mskreis

SteelersFan said:


> I'm just getting into the NCID and have done some research, but I have some questions (please forgive)...
> Is this the only way to configure 2 or more boxes:
> 
> Can someone expand on this or do the above instructions explain it all:
> 
> I haven't tried editing Tivo files yet so I'm a little hestitant. Do I use the Joe editor or should I use something else? Is using Joe fairly easy to learn? Any links or pointers would be greatly appreciated.


I tried this and have not been able to get it to work. I have an HR10-250 and a DSR7000 both zippered. Caller id works well on the DSR7000. Like you I read the above info and edited the files on my HR10-250 without any difficulty. Caller id continues to work well on my 7000 but not the 10-250.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Not sure. Maybe try downloading and running a new copy of fakecall.


Is there a different version of fakecall for the HR10-250's? I know when I run fakecall it says version six and not version three.


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> Is there a different version of fakecall for the HR10-250's? I know when I run fakecall it says version six and not version three.


I modified a version for the script to work with 6.2. That doesn't preclude it from working with other versions.


----------



## mskreis

rbautch said:


> I modified a version for the script to work with 6.2. That doesn't preclude it from working with other versions.


rbautch,

Any more suggestions for me. I will gladly try another version - where can I download it from?

Thanks


----------



## kevincol

tbeckner said:


> telnet -t vt100 {IP Address of TiVo}


Yes, I tried that exact syntax and always got the error message.


----------



## kevincol

Luv2DrvFst said:


> check this thread
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3092522&highlight=unset+crlf#post3092522


I bet that is it! Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

mskreis said:


> rbautch,
> 
> Any more suggestions for me. I will gladly try another version - where can I download it from?
> 
> Thanks


 There is one on the zipper tools disk, or else try DDB.


----------



## Finnstang

kevincol said:


> I bet that is it! Thanks!


That works, or you can also use Hyperterminal.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

In the crontab script for running seasonpass backups this line is trying to execute:

# Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:32am CST
32 9 * * 1 *cd /var/hack/tivowebplus*; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass backup made >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

If you've run the most recent Enhancements script you need to change the directory reference for this to properly execute, or you won't have any backups, because TWP got moved:

# Make a backup of season passes and wishlists every Sunday night at 3:32am CST
32 9 * * 1 *cd /tivowebplus*; sh backup_run.sh; echo `date` season pass backup made >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN

At least that's what I needed to do. To see if it's a problem check for a backup file from last night in /seasonpass_backups.


----------



## merlincc

SteelersFan said:


> I'm just getting into the NCID and have done some research, but I have some questions (please forgive)...
> Is this the only way to configure 2 or more boxes:
> 
> Can someone expand on this or do the above instructions explain it all:
> 
> I haven't tried editing Tivo files yet so I'm a little hestitant. Do I use the Joe editor or should I use something else? Is using Joe fairly easy to learn? Any links or pointers would be greatly appreciated.
> EDIT: Did some more searching and reading. Got it working on the 2nd box (client). It was easier than I thought. Time to do the rest on my units.


I successfully have it running on a HR10-250 and 2 series 2 tivo's. The phone line is plugged into the HR10-250 which is the server for NCID. Here is my entry in each rc.sysinit.author file.

HR10-250(192.168.0.22):#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#1 Series 2 Directivo (192.168.0.20):
#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid 192.168.0.22 &

#2 Series 2 Directivo (192.168.0.21):
#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid 192.168.0.22 &

As you can see the series 2 tivos reference the HR10-250 when starting tivocid. This was setup by the enhancements script and then I modified the author file on the 2 series 2 tivo's.

Works great.


----------



## tbeckner

kevincol said:


> Yes, I tried that exact syntax and always got the error message.


Last July, I attempted to find an easy way to eliminate the CRLF problem when using TELNET, so I could setup a simple command file for all of my DirecTiVos and I stumbled upon this option. This command works on all of my Windows XP Pro SP2 machines to all of my HDVR2s running 6.2, so maybe there are differences in the telnet program on different versions or a different definition for a DEC (Digital Equipment Corporation) VT100 terminal.

Sorry, are you up-to-date with your Service Pack and Patches? Or maybe your telnet program is different, I have listed my version below.

Telnet Version: 5.1.2600.2674 [5.1.2600.2674 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.050510-1528)]
Created: 8/29/2002
Modified: 5/10/2005

My batch file looks like:

telnet -t vt100 TiVo_Frontroom
Exit


----------



## HUGE2U

Where is the AlmostThere.png in 3.1.5 (HR10-250) ? I looked in /tvbin/ but it was not there, and even when I put one there is didn't take. Is it somewhere else in this version. It was right there in 6.2.


Thanks,

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Where is the AlmostThere.png in 3.1.5 (HR10-250) ? I looked in /tvbin/ but it was not there, and even when I put one there is didn't take. Is it somewhere else in this version. It was right there in 6.2.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> HUGE


 On an HR10 its called PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.png.


----------



## Diana Collins

tbeckner said:


> Last July, I attempted to find an easy way to eliminate the CRLF problem when using TELNET, so I could setup a simple command file for all of my DirecTiVos and I stumbled upon this option. This command works on all of my Windows XP Pro SP2 machines to all of my HDVR2s running 6.2, so maybe there are differences in the telnet program on different versions or a different definition for a DEC (Digital Equipment Corporation) VT100 terminal.
> 
> Sorry, are you up-to-date with your Service Pack and Patches? Or maybe your telnet program is different, I have listed my version below.
> 
> Telnet Version: 5.1.2600.2674 [5.1.2600.2674 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.050510-1528)]
> Created: 8/29/2002
> Modified: 5/10/2005
> 
> My batch file looks like:
> 
> telnet -t vt100 TiVo_Frontroom
> Exit


Easiest way to disable crlf in Windows' telnet is to put "unset crlf" (or any other telnet configuration command) in a text file called telnet.ini and save it to your Windows/System32 directory. Then, telnet will startup with crlf unset everytime.


----------



## SteelersFan

Dan Collins said:


> Easiest way to disable crlf in Windows' telnet is to put "unset crlf" (or any other telnet configuration command) in a text file called telnet.ini and save it to your Windows/System32 directory. Then, telnet will startup with crlf unset everytime.


Is it as easy as it sounds? Just open Word or Notepad and type unset crlf then save the file in the Windows/System32 directory?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Apparently not as easy as that. I tried it with no luck.


----------



## tbeckner

Vito the TiVo said:


> Apparently not as easy as that. I tried it with no luck.


TRY USING: *telnet -t vt100 {TiVo IP Address}*

So to telnet to a TiVo at 192.168.1.13, you would type in a command *telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.13*

This works on all of my Windows XP Pro SP2 machines accessing all of my HDVR2s.


----------



## bengalfreak

tbeckner said:


> TRY USING: *telnet -t vt100 {TiVo IP Address}*
> 
> So to telnet to a TiVo at 192.168.1.13, you would type in a command *telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.13*
> 
> This works on all of my Windows XP Pro SP2 machines accessing all of my HDVR2s.


That's the whole point of this discussion. That command is not woeking for everyone.

The easiest thing to do is d/l Teraterm Pro, its free and it works every time. You can get it here: Teraterm Pro home page


----------



## sonyuser

rbautch said:


> The uninstall script will remove usb2.0 drivers, so just make sure you reinstall them with the new script. Wireless settings will remain unchanged.


I too like the updated TWEAK goodies. Does the TWEAK-UNINSTALL script in Post#43 still apply to both prior and current versions of TWEAK? Not sure if the new version of TWEAK will correct this, but for some reason, my CALLER ID LOG disappeared and does not seem to get recreated. I have also been burned by all my hacks disappearing with the /VAR cleaning. As I understand it, the new script takes care of that.

:up:


----------



## blueshoo

sonyuser said:


> Not sure if the new version of TWEAK will correct this, but for some reason, my CALLER ID LOG disappeared and does not seem to get recreated.


Mine did as well. It was odd, a couple calls were logged to /enhancements/varhacks/log/cidcall.log, but then no more. I checked /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.conf which was set to point to the default location of /var/log/cidcall.log. However, there was no file there. Once created, it logged calls to there without a problem. But since I didn't want it under /var, I changed the .conf file to point to the file where it first logged a couple calls, and all's been working fine since.


----------



## Diana Collins

Vito the TiVo said:


> Apparently not as easy as that. I tried it with no luck.


Well, works fine for me...CRLF is unset everytime I start telnet.


----------



## tyarmas

Appreciate the script. I finally got around to upgrading my hacked 4.1 systems to 6.2 yesterday. Then I found your script. Looks great but...

During boot, I see the following in the log (I happened to have a terminal window running on the serial port) -
...
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
Running fakecall version 6
Fakecall ran successfully!
couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system
while executing
"open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
(file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
...

I looked at fakecall.tcl and lines 87 to end are:

set fakelog [open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a]
set timenow [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%b %d %I:%M%P"]
puts $fakelog "$timenow Fakecall was run successfully, run verified"
close $fakelog
exec sh /enhancements/fakecall.osd

It seems that since the root is mounted RO, it cannot write to "fakelog".

Just wondering if this is unique to me or more importantly an issue?

-tom


----------



## rbautch

tyarmas said:


> Appreciate the script. I finally got around to upgrading my hacked 4.1 systems to 6.2 yesterday. Then I found your script. Looks great but...
> 
> During boot, I see the following in the log (I happened to have a terminal window running on the serial port) -
> ...
> Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
> Running fakecall version 6
> Fakecall ran successfully!
> couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
> (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)
> ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> ...
> 
> I looked at fakecall.tcl and lines 87 to end are:
> 
> set fakelog [open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a]
> set timenow [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%b %d %I:%M%P"]
> puts $fakelog "$timenow Fakecall was run successfully, run verified"
> close $fakelog
> exec sh /enhancements/fakecall.osd
> 
> It seems that since the root is mounted RO, it cannot write to "fakelog".
> 
> Just wondering if this is unique to me or more importantly an issue?
> 
> -tom


Shame on you for being smart enough to hook up a serial cable. This is a minor bug in the process of being fixed. I modified fakecall.tcl to create a time-stamped entry in CRONLOG-MAIN, which is of course the main cron log that I use. At one point I moved everything out of /var, including the cron log, which means that it fails unless the filesystem is mounted read-write. That error can be ignored for now, unless you're confirming the contents of CRONLOG-MAIN, in which case you'll need to keep your filesystem mounted RW. In the next version, I'll move the cron log to /var/log so it can be viewed in TWP.


----------



## NoCheese

First off, thanks to the "crew" who have made all there is covered by this thread possible. I've zippered a BUNCH of S2 DTivos and they all work great.

But next weekend I'm going to crack open my precious HR10-250 and need a sanity check. I've been reading and searching for hours and can't find a definitive...

On the Hr10-250, does one apply Zipper (and all it entails) to the stock version of the OS? Or are people applying the current OS from a non-HD S2 to the unit and then Zippering?

If applying a newer OS is what needs to be done, or is one of the methods that can be used I'm OK with that as I've started recording stuff on my Zippered HDVR2 so that when I crack open the HR10-250 next weekend there is minimal TV programming at risk.

If it's a case of only the 3.1 will work on the HR10-250, what enhancements would one be missing?

Of course on the one hand I'm OK with keeping the current OS intact and not losing any recordings in the Zipper process, but on the other hand if there are advantages to Zippering a 6.2 OS over a 3.1 I'd probably rather go that way for maximum enjoyment in the long run.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

6.2 does not work on an HR10-250. Does everything except HMO and MRV. This is not the Zipper thread.


----------



## NoCheese

rbautch said:


> 6.2 does not work on an HR10-250. Does everything except HMO and MRV. This is not the Zipper thread.


Thanks and sorry if the question was a little too "Zipper" oriented for this thread. My thanks are still there for all those who made the process possibly and of course including your enhancement script of which the process relies on.

I will seek out a Zipper specific thread and keep this thread for question specific to the Enhacement script.

Bummer about no 6.2 on an HR10-250. MRV isn't that big a concern for me as all my TiVos are in a single location and fed throught the house, but it would have been a good "nice to have"


----------



## tyarmas

Just like to say again that the enhancements script is very nice. I have a couple of questions though.

I notice that you scehdule a reboot twice a week via cron and you stop and start TWP every night via cron. Just wondering why you chose to do these things that often? I mean I understand about re-booting and clearing the logs, but twice a week? And why stop and start TWP every night?

Just curious.

-tom


----------



## rbautch

tyarmas said:


> Just like to say again that the enhancements script is very nice. I have a couple of questions though.
> 
> I notice that you scehdule a reboot twice a week via cron and you stop and start TWP every night via cron. Just wondering why you chose to do these things that often? I mean I understand about re-booting and clearing the logs, but twice a week? And why stop and start TWP every night?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> -tom


 The reboot twice per week is necessary for fakecall to convince your tivo that it is never time to make a call home to the mothership. TWP restart is somewhat arbitrary, but whenever there's a TWP problem the answer usually involves restarting it. I figure most folks won't notice a 3 second TWP restart in the middle of the night, and might head off a future problem.


----------



## Geezer

Do you have an example of the cron root file created if you choose "yes" during install? I originally didn't install it but have since manually installed NCID and now I'd like it to reboot twice weekly. I edited the file and it looks like this


Code:


0 4 * * * fakecall.tcl
25 9 * * 1 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN;reboot

 and I have


Code:


sleep 45
/busybox/crond

 in my author file. Is there something else I need to do? I really don't want to uninstall and re-install.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Geezer said:


> Do you have an example of the cron root file created if you choose "yes" during install? I originally didn't install it but have since manually installed NCID and now I'd like it to reboot twice weekly. I edited the file and it looks like this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0 4 * * * fakecall.tcl
> 25 9 * * 1 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT" >> /var/spool/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN;reboot
> 
> and I have
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sleep 45
> /busybox/crond
> 
> in my author file. Is there something else I need to do? I really don't want to uninstall and re-install.
> 
> Thanks.


There's is an error in your reboot cron line. Download the Zipper tools disk, and extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive. There's a crontab in there called "root". I posted a few other crontabs somewhere on TCF.


----------



## Jerry_K

I have a small problem. I ran the enhancement script, lost my TiVoWebPlus, so I uninstalled. Unfortunately I had asked for the customized bash prompt. Got it too. Really nice. It stayed after uninstall. Now I cannot access that unit with TyServer. OOPS. How do I get rid of the custom bash prompt?

I noticed in the notes that you would like to make it compatible with PTVNet. Would you mind if I messed about with the script to see if there were a way to point it at a ptvupgrade folder on the DTiVo? It might be a good way for me to learn a bit about Linux scripts, and maybe would save you some time making a PTVNet compatible version.


----------



## rbautch

Look for the custom bash prompt in the /.profile. Feel free to mess with the script. I suggest starting by first understanding what PTVnet does when it installs, and then look at /enhancements/start.sh to see what my script does. Then look for conflicts. I looked at this briefly a few months ago. TWP is one area where there is a conflict.


----------



## Jerry_K

Thanks for the quick reply and the pointer. I have looked a bit at the scripts and have become a little familiar with what the PTVNet has done. I will see if I can get some time to dig in. I am ordering a unit just to use for experiments. With PTVNet a hosed unit can be fixed in about five minutes for a fresh start. However, I cannot hose my working units. One for me, one for the lovely wife, and one for dad in his living area. I know I have four. That one is currently recording all of the olympics.


----------



## pip55

Loaded enhancement script
Fat fingered and didn't choose yes to cron setup
Try to run sh tweak-uninstall.sh but get ..no such file or directory.. error
Any ideas why unix doesn't see this file
Do a ls / and I see it in the same directory that sh tweak.sh ran from


----------



## rbautch

It's an underscore not a dash.


----------



## pip55

rbautch said:


> It's an underscore not a dash.


Tried that already, but I tried again for good-measure, no luck

lil baby-TiVo# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
tweak_uninstall.sh: tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
lil baby-TiVo#
lil baby-TiVo#

??


----------



## rpdre1

try this in bash:


Code:


/hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh


----------



## pip55

rpdre1 said:


> try this in bash:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh


Whatever reads the commands is problematic
Took me the longest time to get sh tweak.sh to run
Same thing with sh tweak_uninstall.sh
No luck with /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh

??


----------



## Jerry_K

pip55

first you need to type in rw

All the files are set to ro (read only) by the enhancement script.

If you try the "additional" features of your hacked DTiVo you might want to type this into the command line. It will give you back your black bash-2.02# (that is a space in there) prompt which you will need for one of those "additional" features. 

echo "export PS1=\"bash-2.02# \"" >> /.profile

Thanks to rbautch for the pointers. I sort of figured out the rest from the start.sh file and a whole lot of really dumb approaches cuz I don't have a clue about linux.


----------



## stivovance

Is there a way to turn these off? I'm not exactly comfortable having my hard drive reboot 104 times per year.

I know that I answered n to having it reboot, but sure enough, 325am, it rebooted.

I just did my 2nd machine, and having the same happen on both of them.


----------



## Finnstang

stivovance said:


> Is there a way to turn these off? I'm not exactly comfortable having my hard drive reboot 104 times per year.
> 
> I know that I answered n to having it reboot, but sure enough, 325am, it rebooted.
> 
> I just did my 2nd machine, and having the same happen on both of them.


The script asks if you only want to reboot if not recording something. It doesn't ask about whether or not to reboot at all. If you really want to disable it, it is in the cron...just comment out the appropriate lines. I suggest you read and understand why it is rebooting in the first place though before disabling it.


----------



## pip55

Jerry_K said:


> pip55
> 
> first you need to type in rw
> 
> All the files are set to ro (read only) by the enhancement script.


Thanks Jerry,rbautch,rpdre1,
Tried all suggestions
For the sake of those new to unix like myself what I found to be the problem was, apparently, when I FTP'd: _sh tweak_uninstall.sh _ 
to directory on tivo, it got corrupted or wasn't binary. 
Checked file transfer settings (FileZilla), set to binary. 
Deleted existing file, resent file again and then command was accepted.


----------



## stivovance

Finnstang said:


> The script asks if you only want to reboot if not recording something. It doesn't ask about whether or not to reboot at all. If you really want to disable it, it is in the cron...just comment out the appropriate lines. I suggest you read and understand why it is rebooting in the first place though before disabling it.


I know why it's rebooting, don't care, I don't want it to reboot at all.


----------



## Gunnyman

then remove the lines from crontab.


----------



## stivovance

Thanks


----------



## pdawg17

I can't see Hackman in twp...I haven't tried deleting the .cfg and .ini files but here is my log:

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 4.0.2--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-/dev/router_client: No such file or directory running mips sendkey -- ppc SendKey selected.
*POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg.draft" to "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
while executing*"file rename $config\.draft $config"
(file "/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2858)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 749 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
--caching 9 channels for source of type=4 (ATSC)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
netconfig
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xplusz
Accepting Connections

It looks like it cannot change the filename because it is "read only"? How do I change that or is it just easier to delete the files?


----------



## Finnstang

rw at the bash prompt. Make sure to change it back to ro when you are done.


----------



## pdawg17

Finnstang said:


> rw at the bash prompt. Make sure to change it back to ro when you are done.


Thanks...that did it...now I just need WMP to show video of my shows with TyShow...I've tried installing several different mpeg2 codecs but none of them do a thing...


----------



## rbautch

Thanks to TCF user garrettoomey for making the following updates to the enhancement script:


Moved CRONLOG-MAIN and cron.test.out to /var/log so they show up in Tivowebplus. Wipelogs will not delete cronlog-main.

Made sure directory is mounted read-write for seasonpass backups.

Changed fakecall.tcl cron log date format to match other entries in cronlog-main.

Recreate callerID log when wipelogs deletes it.

To take this update, you don't have to FTP anything to your tivo. Just run the uninstall script, then run the tweak.sh that's already on your tivo.

Nice job garret!


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch said:


> Thanks to TCF user garrettoomey for making the following updates to the enhancement script:
> 
> 
> Moved CRONLOG-MAIN and cron.test.out to /var/log so they show up in Tivowebplus. Wipelogs will not delete cronlog-main.
> 
> Made sure directory is mounted read-write for seasonpass backups.
> 
> Changed fakecall.tcl cron log date format to match other entries in cronlog-main.
> 
> Recreate callerID log when wipelogs deletes it.
> 
> To take this update, you don't have to FTP anything to your tivo. Just run the uninstall script, then run the tweak.sh that's already on your tivo.
> 
> Nice job garret!


Speaking of the cron, the following line needs to be changed in the root cron:



Code:


22 9 * * */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "'date' cron logs wiped">> /var/log/cronlog-main

should be changed to this:


Code:


22 9 1 * */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "'date' cron logs wiped">> /var/log/cronlog-main

Otherwise it deletes the cronlog everyday during every third month. With the change it will only delete it on the first day of the month.


----------



## mgmrick

Just upgraded the new script. One error message.

Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
find: ./proc/317/fd: No such file or directory
Creating user definitions...
Creating required cron directories...
copying the crondtab where crond expects it
appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup

Thanks
Rick


----------



## alert5

I have not seen mention of this. If you have NCID installed and want your PC's on the same network to take advantage of callerID, just install the windows version of "NCIDPOP". I believe there is a MAC version too.

Point "NCIDPOP" at the IP of the DirecTiVo/HR10-250 running the NCID server and callerID pops up on the PC running NCIDPOP software.

Nice if your TV isn't on, you are watching an OTA feed or it is just inconvenient to look at the TV OSD while you are busy at your computer.

This is particularly useful when I'm at my Dell LCD-TV work station using the display for the computer.

This just gets better all the time.


----------



## kimsan

rbautch said:


> Thanks to TCF user garrettoomey for making the following updates to the enhancement script:
> 
> 
> Moved CRONLOG-MAIN and cron.test.out to /var/log so they show up in Tivowebplus. Wipelogs will not delete cronlog-main.
> 
> Made sure directory is mounted read-write for seasonpass backups.
> 
> Changed fakecall.tcl cron log date format to match other entries in cronlog-main.
> 
> Recreate callerID log when wipelogs deletes it.
> 
> To take this update, you don't have to FTP anything to your tivo. Just run the uninstall script, then run the tweak.sh that's already on your tivo.
> 
> Nice job garret!


Quick check here. My TiVos *do not* have internet access. I'm guess in this case I need to grab and ftp over the new script, THEN tweak_uninstall/tweak again.

Just want to be sure in case I bother at all.

Thanks for the continuing updates and support!


----------



## Gunnyman

pdawg17 said:


> Thanks...that did it...now I just need WMP to show video of my shows with TyShow...I've tried installing several different mpeg2 codecs but none of them do a thing...


try media player classic, or better yet, VLC


----------



## rbautch

mgmrick said:


> Just upgraded the new script. One error message.
> 
> Do you want to install cron for improved performance/logging/backups? [y/n] :y
> find: ./proc/317/fd: No such file or directory
> Creating user definitions...
> Creating required cron directories...
> copying the crondtab where crond expects it
> appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run crond on startup
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


 You could ignore this, but may want to check your /busybox for the "find" binary. I ececute this command to find and delete old crond binaries on your tivo:


Code:


 find -name crond

 Try it and see if it works.


----------



## rbautch

Finnstang said:


> Speaking of the cron, the following line needs to be changed in the root cron:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 22 9 * * */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "'date' cron logs wiped">> /var/log/cronlog-main
> 
> should be changed to this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 22 9 1 * */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "'date' cron logs wiped">> /var/log/cronlog-main
> 
> Otherwise it deletes the cronlog everyday during every third month. With the change it will only delete it on the first day of the month.


 Good catch. This mistake has been in there for months. I originally used 1-12/3 for the month field, thinking I could have it wipe every 3 months instead of every third month (i.e. if March was considered a "third month", but you just hacked your tivo today, then it wouldn't wipe until 3 months from today [May]). In retrospect I'm not sure if that would have worked, since I don't know what cron would use for the "beginning date" (i.e., when your tivo rebooted, would the beginning date be set back to zero?). Anyway, I'll settle for every third month for now, unless anyone wants to put more research into it. I fixed the crontab in the current download as you suggested.


----------



## rbautch

kimsan said:


> Quick check here. My TiVos *do not* have internet access. I'm guess in this case I need to grab and ftp over the new script, THEN tweak_uninstall/tweak again.
> 
> Just want to be sure in case I bother at all.
> 
> Thanks for the continuing updates and support!


If you check your cronlogs regularly, or if you use caller ID, then you'll want to get this. Here is the link if you want to download it manually. Note that this link will never change, even for future versions: http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz


----------



## starbiker99

alert5 said:


> I have not seen mention of this. If you have NCID installed and want your PC's on the same network to take advantage of callerID, just install the windows version of "NCIDPOP". I believe there is a MAC version too.
> 
> Point "NCIDPOP" at the IP of the DirecTiVo/HR10-250 running the NCID server and callerID pops up on the PC running NCIDPOP software.
> 
> Nice if your TV isn't on, you are watching an OTA feed or it is just inconvenient to look at the TV OSD while you are busy at your computer.
> 
> This is particularly useful when I'm at my Dell LCD-TV work station using the display for the computer.
> 
> This just gets better all the time.


Very cool!! I am on this dumb PC way more than I should be. Now I don't have to turn to my Tivo to see who is calling. Plus I can check the incoming call log real quick.


----------



## garrettoomey

This should work:
22 9 1 * 3,6,9,12 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "'date' cron logs wiped">> <SNIPPED>

Delete cronlog-main at 9:22 GMT on the 1st day of Mar, June, Aug, and Dec.



rbautch said:


> Good catch. This mistake has been in there for months. I originally used 1-12/3 for the month field, thinking I could have it wipe every 3 months instead of every third month (i.e. if March was considered a "third month", but you just hacked your tivo today, then it wouldn't wipe until 3 months from today [May]). In retrospect I'm not sure if that would have worked, since I don't know what cron would use for the "beginning date" (i.e., when your tivo rebooted, would the beginning date be set back to zero?). Anyway, I'll settle for every third month for now, unless anyone wants to put more research into it. I fixed the crontab in the current download as you suggested.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

garrettoomey said:


> This should work:
> 22 9 1 * 3,6,9,12 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "'date' cron logs wiped">> <SNIPPED>
> 
> Delete cronlog-main at 9:22 GMT on the 1st day of Mar, June, Aug, and Dec.


Actually you've got an extra * in there now. It should either be:

22 9 1 3,6,9,12 * <snipped> (for May, Jun, Sep, Dec)

Or you can just leave it as

22 9 1 */3 * <snipped> (for Jan, Apr, Jul, Oct)

Jim


----------



## clover_kid

I've applied the enhancement script...finally realized that the profile file is hidden by placing a . before the file name....Now, where is the revised bash prompt hidden? It's not in the .profile file??

Thanks...BTW...Great Work!


----------



## Tivogre

clover_kid said:


> I've applied the enhancement script...finally realized that the profile file is hidden by placing a . before the file name....Now, where is the revised bash prompt hidden? It's not in the .profile file??
> 
> Thanks...BTW...Great Work!


It IS in the .profile

It's hard to read as is, cause it has a lot of "special" characters for colors.

Look for the line export PS1=".....


----------



## willardcpa

alert5 said:


> I have not seen mention of this. If you have NCID installed and want your PC's on the same network to take advantage of callerID, just install the windows version of "NCIDPOP". I believe there is a MAC version too.
> 
> Point "NCIDPOP" at the IP of the DirecTiVo/HR10-250 running the NCID server and callerID pops up on the PC running NCIDPOP software.
> 
> Nice if your TV isn't on, you are watching an OTA feed or it is just inconvenient to look at the TV OSD while you are busy at your computer.
> 
> This is particularly useful when I'm at my Dell LCD-TV work station using the display for the computer.
> 
> This just gets better all the time.


OK, I tried to set this up. But am getting a message of "NCIDpop not connected" with a little red "x" symbol on the NCIDpop icon on the desk tray. I entered the tivos IP address that is the NCID server for my tivos where it belongs and restarted NCIDpop but it does not change from "not connected". Any ideas/guidance would be appreciated.
I saw the warning that "If you are running ncidd on a non-default pret (i.e., not 3333), enter the server name followed by a colon and the port number, e.g., callerid.domain.name:1234." But I have to admit that is a little over my head.


----------



## alert5

Willard I can't help you. My excitement about ncidpop working out-of-the-box with a simple entry of the server DirecTiVo IP, quickly faded when it just stopped working for me. I'm seeing the same as you are...a red "x" indicating no communication.

I guess any software with version 0.x is a work in progress. Sorry for the shared disappointment.


----------



## pdawg17

Gunnyman said:


> try media player classic, or better yet, VLC


I've never used VLC...any tutorials on how to set this up with TWP? I tried saving the .asx file and then running it with VLC but nothing happens (this is with Windows)


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

rbautch,

Two thoughts for the crontab file:

- need to fix this line:
14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/*logs*/cronlog-main
so that the output file is /var/*log*/cronlog-main

- it's better to flip-flop the echo and reboot commands on the SCHEDULED REBOOT line, otherwise the message "SCHEDULED REBOOT" never gets written to the log file (because the TiVo reboots before it is executed)

Just my two cents.

Jim


----------



## Gunnyman

pdawg17 said:


> I've never used VLC...any tutorials on how to set this up with TWP? I tried saving the .asx file and then running it with VLC but nothing happens (this is with Windows)


sure
I forgot a little surgery on ui.itcl is needed

Find the line that says (should be line 3223)


Code:


set delete_td "$delete_td [td [html_link "/asx/$fsid.asx" "View"]]"

and change it to say 


Code:


set delete_td "$delete_td [td [html_link tivo://192.168.1.106/$fsid "View"]]"

change the ip to your tivo's ip (duh)


----------



## pdawg17

Other than the fact some people avoid M$ like the plague, is there any other reason it's worth it to use VLC?


----------



## Gunnyman

I like VLC simply because it plays EVERYTHING.
It's also multi platform.
Smaller footprint and uses less resources than WMP too.


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> rbautch,
> 
> Two thoughts for the crontab file:
> 
> - need to fix this line:
> 14 9 * * * wget -O - "http://127.0.0.1/quit"; echo "`date` TWP stopped" >> /var/*logs*/cronlog-main
> so that the output file is /var/*log*/cronlog-main
> 
> - it's better to flip-flop the echo and reboot commands on the SCHEDULED REBOOT line, otherwise the message "SCHEDULED REBOOT" never gets written to the log file (because the TiVo reboots before it is executed)
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. I made these changes and uploaded the new files archive.


----------



## starbiker99

So on my 3 units I zippered last year I can just run the uninstall then run the tweak.sh and it should be the latest info (TWP in root, cron info fixed as well) or do I need to ftp the most recent files to my Tivo's.


----------



## rbautch

Correct! Now, isn't that cool.


----------



## starbiker99

Yes that is! I was sure I read that earlier but didn't want to end up doing it twice. I am doing one as we speak.

Update: After I did the uninstall and reinstall all hacks are back in the old places eg. var/hack/ tivowebplus. 

any ideas?


----------



## starbiker99

BTW my uninstall on my 3 older tivo's looks like this 'tweak-uninstall.sh' and not 'tweak_uninstall.sh' like it is on my most recent unit. I wonder if that makes a difference.

Update again: I FTP'd the newer uninstall and tweak.sh and it is all working right now. Except my ncid info stayed in var/hack and didnt move to the enahancement folder. back to the drawing board. lol

Last update: I ran both uninstall scripts then ran the new tweak.sh and all is super. Now off to finish the last 2. he he


----------



## Conklin

After recently upgrading my harddrives i Zippered again. This time on my phillips i noticed the Showcase entry is gone.I wanted to get rid of it anyway. But on my Hughes it is still their.Is their something in your script that has been added to do this.If not is thier a way to check why it is not their on my Phillips. I have run the Superpatch67Standby.tcl on both. Not sure if this is the reason.



Conklin


----------



## Finnstang

The enhancement script asks whether you want showcases and yellow stars during the setup.


----------



## Conklin

Finnstang said:


> The enhancement script asks whether you want showcases and yellow stars during the setup.


When i had applied the zipper to my drives previously the showcase entry was still thier on both units evan after a couple of months. I was just curious as to why this time it is gone on only one.


----------



## rbautch

There are two scripts that control showcases, one called sc62add.tcl and the other called sc62remove.tcl, both in the /enhancements directory. These scripts get run during the Zipper process when you get prompted, but you can also run them independently.


----------



## virent

I was able to succesfully hack the tivo but the menus items are slightly different than the 6.2 version. The "Standby" menu item is not on the first menu page when you press the DirecTV button. It is under the Setup & Messages menu after the Promos menu item. It is not visible in the Setup & Messages menu unless you scroll past the Promos menu item and go the next page. It is there by itself.
Is this normal?


----------



## SteelersFan

virent said:


> I was able to succesfully hack the tivo but the menus items are slightly different than the 6.2 version. The "Standby" menu item is not on the first menu page when you press the DirecTV button. It is under the Setup & Messages menu after the Promos menu item. It is not visible in the Setup & Messages menu unless you scroll past the Promos menu item and go the next page. It is there by itself.
> Is this normal?


Try this.


----------



## salvatore

I applied the latest tweak.sh script (which DLs a new set of files and reinstalls all rbautch's hacks) last week and Im noticing a missing module in TWP. I used to be able to use a series of TWP screens, I believe called UI or similar, to review season passes, delete/undelete shows, and otherwise interact with the NPL. This module now appears to be gone from my TWP install.

Has this been removed recently, or did I screw something up with the last tweak.sh running?


----------



## Gunnyman

it's still there no idea why it disappears from menus but add /ui to your address.


----------



## salvatore

Mmmm. Simple solutions.

Thanks Gunny.


----------



## Entcee

I have a quick question. I hope it has not already been discussed as I tried to search for the answer.

I recently purchased a modded DirecTiVo and I want to run this script. When I run it, I get the following message:
Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it or e to exit this script so you can FTP it to your PC.

What should I do here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rbautch

Type df -h at bash to see how much space you have left. If you have less than 10M available on your root filesystem, then delete it.


----------



## Entcee

Thanks, I did delete it after I made a copy to my PC. Thanks a lot!

New question..

The script did not detect that I have TWP installed (but it is installed) It is installed in \ptvupgrade\tivowebplus

I uninstalled the script and ran it again telling the script I did not already have tivowebplus installed and it did add it to the root. How do I know if I am running the customized version that is in the script or the original one?

I would also like to clean it up so I only have one copy on the HD. When I open tivewebplus, it looks just as it did before.

Thanks! BTW, that is a great script!


----------



## rbautch

delete the copy in the ptvnet folder, and change the ptvnet flag to turn off tivowebplus.


----------



## Entcee

This may be a dumb question (I am a complete noob at TiVo modding) but how do I change the flag? Do I just turn it off using tivowebplus?

Will I have to re-run the script after I do that?

I really do appreciate your help!


----------



## rbautch

Should be in the Ptvnet instructions.


----------



## Entcee

I will try to figure it out. (I was not the one who installed the Ptvnet so I am not familiar with it.)

I will do some searching to see if I can find the answer. 

Thanks.


----------



## NoCheese

In the /init/ptv_flags folder...

mv TIVOWEB_ON TIVOWEB_OFF

That will rename the "ON" flag to "OFF". /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinint.author uses these flags to determine what items to start or not.


----------



## 6stringbass

I installed and ran Zipper from a disc set built by a friend. Everything looks good but after hours of reading this and the Enhancement Script thread (and feeling my brain turn to jello) I find that some of the files referenced on the Tivo Zipper instruction page are newer than ones on my friend supplied disc. It appears that at least one of the newer functions is that new scripts are found and downloaded to my Tivo. Is the easiest way to gain any new functions to do the tweak_uninstall, run the newer Zipper on my drive and rerun tweak after doing so? Should I install the newer version of rbautch_files.tgz I have seen posted in this thread or just let the new Zipper install download it? If this has been previously covered I apologize as I didn't see it (that jello brain thing maybe). Thanks for making Tivo hacking a whole lot easier!


----------



## Entcee

Thanks NoCheese.

I was able to turn off the old TWP and uninstalled then reinstalled the script and now I have the customized version of TWP.

One problem though.... Hackman in no longer an option on TWP. How do I get it installed?


----------



## rbautch

6stringbass said:


> I installed and ran Zipper from a disc set built by a friend. Everything looks good but after hours of reading this and the Enhancement Script thread (and feeling my brain turn to jello) I find that some of the files referenced on the Tivo Zipper instruction page are newer than ones on my friend supplied disc. It appears that at least one of the newer functions is that new scripts are found and downloaded to my Tivo. Is the easiest way to gain any new functions to do the tweak_uninstall, run the newer Zipper on my drive and rerun tweak after doing so? Should I install the newer version of rbautch_files.tgz I have seen posted in this thread or just let the new Zipper install download it? If this has been previously covered I apologize as I didn't see it (that jello brain thing maybe). Thanks for making Tivo hacking a whole lot easier!


 Run the uninstall script, and then run tweak.sh again. All new hacks will be downloaded automatically.


----------



## rbautch

Entcee said:


> Thanks NoCheese.
> 
> I was able to turn off the old TWP and uninstalled then reinstalled the script and now I have the customized version of TWP.
> 
> One problem though.... Hackman in no longer an option on TWP. How do I get it installed?


Dowload it from the Hackman thread here on TCF. Read about before you install it.


----------



## Entcee

I have everything up and running. Thanks a lot for your help and great script!


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Dowload it from the Hackman thread here on TCF. Read about before you install it.


so, hackman is no longer included at all in the script archive?


----------



## Gunnyman

nope it was too easy for newbies to wreak total havoc on their tivos.
Hackman is a GREAT tool, but installing it by default with the Zipper or this enhance script was a mistake.


----------



## rbautch

To clarify, it's still included in the enhancement script but not the Zipper. The enhacement script looks to see if you just ran the Zipper, and if so, deletes hackman. Experienced users can simply uninstall and reinstall the enhancement script to get hackman back. Inexperienced users can do the same if they want to upset me.


----------



## ktbst

I hope someone can help me out...I have tried to search the forums for an answer but no luck. I upgraded my samsumg 4040 using a new 200gb WD drive and instantcake. After a few weeks I used the enhancement script. Everything works fine except the system periodically freezes but never while watching tv. It seems to freeze in the middle of the night. The system will be totally unresponsive including the remote. I have to pull the plug to reboot. Should I check the logs for errors..If so which ones? I read an earlier post and you recommended shutting processes one at a time. By processes do you mean the hacks I have running? I know this may be an indicater that the drive is bad...if so in which log would I see any disk errors? The problem started after I used the enhancements script so my first thought is that it is not the drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alert5

Can you use telnet from a box running linux so as to avoid the crlf issues of XP?

From a Linux environment I would think ftp and file editing with something as simple as 'kwrite' might be less dangerous than from XP as well.

Would file permissions be maintained or would you suggest chmod 777 on a file like the author, just to be safe from hosing your port 21 and 23 connectivity.

Any thoughts from other dual booters out there with more than my novice linux capability is appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman

I accessed my Tivo's under linux all the time and you're correct. kwrite or whatever the gnome equivalent is work fine.


----------



## bengalfreak

alert5 said:


> Can you use telnet from a box running linux so as to avoid the crlf issues of XP?
> 
> From a Linux environment I would think ftp and file editing with something as simple as 'kwrite' might be less dangerous than from XP as well.
> 
> Would file permissions be maintained or would you suggest chmod 777 on a file like the author, just to be safe from hosing your port 21 and 23 connectivity.
> 
> Any thoughts from other dual booters out there with more than my novice linux capability is appreciated.


I use teraterm pro under XP and have no cr-lf issue. Its free.


----------



## alert5

Thanks for the comments. The bigger issue that tends to bite the novice (me) is not crlf, but forgetting to reset file permissions or something else equally stupid. I don't want to do that again.

Oh yes, and would the linux environment avoid the necessity for dos2unix on stuff you ftp.

I don't know, but as a test I'm about to update both rbautch.tgz and tweak.sh on one of my zippered machines. I'll also edit the author file while I'm at it just to get used to using linux telnet, ftp and an editor in that environment.

I'm using a fully installed Mandriva 2006 (3 CDs) as the OS.

Learn by doing and learn from one's mistakes is my attitude.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes it would linux and tivo get along beautifully.


----------



## alert5

I'm sold. Just updated the box I mentioned from linux. 'Gftp' and 'Gtelnet' were a pleasure to use as opposed to XP telnet and Filezilla.


----------



## klaroby

My var file seems to have been wiped. I can still Telnet to the tivo but cannot access via FTP or TWP. Any idea if this can be fixed without pulling the hard drive?

This is an HR10-250 that was hacked using the hacking guide from the yahoo group before the zipper was available. I have subsequently used several versions of the enhancement script on this unit. Never had the FTP access go down before.

I also have a standard definition TiVo that had the var file wiped but I was still able to FTP to it, so I just reinstalled the enhancement script and all is well with that unit.


----------



## Gunnyman

start ftp via bash with the command tivoftpd
as for twp you will have to re-install it if it is no longer in /var.
a var wipe wouldn't kill tivoftpd by the way, unless you put that file in /var in the 1st place.


----------



## klaroby

Thanks Gunnyman. I will try that. I do not remember where I put tivoftpd. I followed the HDTiVo hacking guide. Could be that it was in var. See my previous post. I added some updated info about the same time that you replied.


----------



## klaroby

Thanks, Gunnyman. That worked. FTP is now working. I will now be able to reinstall the enhancement script. I am an electrical engineer (hardware) but am a novice at linux. Just experienced enough with the TiVo hacking to be a little dangerous.


----------



## Gunnyman

installing the new enhance script is a great idea.
Also look at your rc.sysinit.author file and make sure the lines starting twp and tivoftpd are still there.


----------



## kschauwe

How do you turn off "Tivo Colors" Bash Prompt? I can't get tserver to work from Tytools. It's looking for a "proper" prompt string and I think the colors are thowing it off.


----------



## pendragn

kschauwe said:


> How do you turn off "Tivo Colors" Bash Prompt? I can't get tserver to work from Tytools. It's looking for a "proper" prompt string and I think the colors are thowing it off.


Colors aren't throwing it off. The prompt changed. I know I used to have TyTool key off of *$*. After you Zipper your box, the prompt is changed to *#*. Verify that you have TyTool looking for the right one. I'm using TyTool with three hacked DTiVos all using colored prompts and all working perfectly.

tk


----------



## kschauwe

pendragn said:


> Colors aren't throwing it off. The prompt changed. I know I used to have TyTool key off of *$*. After you Zipper your box, the prompt is changed to *#*. Verify that you have TyTool looking for the right one. I'm using TyTool with three hacked DTiVos all using colored prompts and all working perfectly.
> 
> tk


That did it!
Thanks!


> We got '[33;1mTivo1[36;1m-[31;1mT[32;1mi[33;1mV[34;1mo[0m# [0m' which is the prompt!


----------



## captainjrl

Where can I go to change the settings for when fakecall runs? Is it in the rc.sysint.author file?

Thanks


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

captainjrl said:


> Where can I go to change the settings for when fakecall runs? Is it in the rc.sysint.author file?
> 
> Thanks


It's in the crontab file named 'root'.

/var/spool/cron/crontabs/root


----------



## 6stringbass

rbautch said:


> Run the uninstall script, and then run tweak.sh again. All new hacks will be downloaded automatically.


Did that and it didn't automatically do a download. Uninstalled Zipper, built new Zipper disc from updated files, ran it and then tweak.sh and all was good. The loaned disc was fairly old. All hacks installed correctly and I'm one happy guy. I also found how to re-enable Hackman so I can get into even deeper trouble (though I will always tiptoe carefully with it!). Unit has been happy and stable. Thanks for the help and more thanks for making customisation so easy.


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> It's in the crontab file named 'root'.
> 
> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root


 Also, if you just type "root" from anywhere, an alias will automatically open the file for editing.


----------



## rbautch

6stringbass said:


> Did that and it didn't automatically do a download. Uninstalled Zipper, built new Zipper disc from updated files, ran it and then tweak.sh and all was good. The loaned disc was fairly old. All hacks installed correctly and I'm one happy guy. I also found how to re-enable Hackman so I can get into even deeper trouble (though I will always tiptoe carefully with it!). Unit has been happy and stable. Thanks for the help and more thanks for making customisation so easy.


 You're welcome. Glad you got it working!


----------



## captainjrl

rbautch said:


> Also, if you just type "root" from anywhere, an alias will automatically open the file for editing.


Tried that, but I got a "command not found message"


----------



## philwojo

Ok I am just starting to hack my tivo, finally got a network in the house. I have some basic understanding of UNIX and of what is going on.

I have already got TWP working on my tivo and can telnet and get to the box with no problems.

I tried to put on this enhancement, and I understand what to do, but I can not get dos2unix to work.

I have put on the tivotools and I think it is working, but when I put in the dos2unix command it just tells me the following:

"Cannot execute binary file"

For tivotools do I need to do something to start "Busybox" I am a little confused with that. If not why am I not able to run the dos2unix command. I do see that file in the /tivo-bin directory on my Tivo.

Thanks for any help and sorry for such a newbie question here.

PHil


----------



## rbautch

Cannot execute binary file usually means that the file was compiled for some platform other than MIPS Linux. In other words, you probably have binaries for a Series 1 tivo, not a Series 2. Where did you get your tivotools from? Do other utilities work?


----------



## Entcee

Sorry if this has already been answered. I did try searching and could not find the answer.

Is there any way to change the bash prompt descriptor without uninstalling and re-installing the script?


----------



## rbautch

Yes. You can edit the file called .profile in the root directory. You won't be able to see it with an ls, so just type vi /.profile from bash to get to it.


----------



## Entcee

Thanks a lot!


----------



## philwojo

I have a series 1 Tivo and I got the tivotools from the web site I found on here, here is the link I specifically used:

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37602

The above is from another wetb site with the initials DD, don't know if we can mention it here or not.

I have tivowebplus working, and some other things now, I just got YAC to work today as well.

But, also this afternoon, other things stopped working, like the ls command, that were previously working.

I was unable to do anything with this previous to this problem though, and I don't think that this latest minor problem is related.

I am not sure what to do next, but I am totally open for suggestions and I am willing to uninstall and reinstall what ever I need to. LIke I said I am new to this, but not computers. I have limited Unix background though, but I do tend to catch on quick.

Phil


----------



## philwojo

I was able to get my ls command working again, I think I added something in my rc.sysinit.author file, so I changed it back and it appears to be functioning normal again. Also, from following Steve's guide I have the ll command working also.

I still can not run the dos2unix command though.

One more question while I am at it, and since I am still so new to all this hacking stuff. Now that I have TWP up and working how do I access it outside of my house? What IP address would I put in the web browser. I know the default for the tivo box won't work, as it appears almost everyone has something similar. Again forgive my simple questions as I come up to speed on this.

Phil


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Now that I have TWP up and working how do I access it outside of my house? What IP address would I put in the web browser.


Do you use a router? If so, go to its "Status" page to get your external IP, and type that into your browser to access it from the internet. You'll need to have port 80 (or whatever port you have specified in tivowebplus.cfg) forwarded to the internal IP address of your TiVo.

You could also get your IP address here.

To prevent the need for remembering your IP address, get a dynamic DNS name here.


----------



## philwojo

Ok that is what I thought, and I think I have my routers IP address, but I think it is using port 8080.

I have not looked at the tivowebplus.cfg file so I will have to do that.

I am at work now so I can't check that out now.

Any help on that would be appreciated also, and any suggestions on why I still can't do the dos2unix command?

I think what I need to do is as follows, let me know if I am on the right track or not. I have a netgear wireless router connected to my DSL modem.

I would have to go in to the netgear router setup and allow port forwarding for HTTP on port XX where XX is defined in the tivowebplus.cfg file.

From my work computer I would then (or any computer) be able to HTTP to the IP of my tivo box. This is the part where I get a little lost, do I some how go to the IP of my router first, then to the box?

Phil W.


----------



## Willy

I installed the enhancement script without any problems. Thanks...however now I cannot FTP into the Tivo. I can connect and see files but everytime I try to transfer a file over, I get an error: 

550 Error opening file; Read-only file system.

Also, when I try to make backups via TWP, I get the error:

Cannot open /tivowebplus/backups/settings 

It looks like the file system is changed to read only, but how did that happen? I haven't done anything to the system other than to run the enhancement script after zippering. I am trying to add files to /enhancements/varhacks. 

I know it must be something basic but I need some help setting the file system back to read-write. Do we want the whole disk to be read-write or only certain directories? Thanks.


----------



## jzakrzew

rbautch --- I just hacked my Tivo Recorder using PTVupgrades Instacake 6.2 and PVNet CDs main reason for doing this was because I am changing to VOIP and did not want to have to deal with getting the modem to work. Now that I have done this I would also like to get the most out of my Tivo box. Being new to this is there anything you can recommend?


----------



## merlincc

Willy said:


> I installed the enhancement script without any problems. Thanks...however now I cannot FTP into the Tivo. I can connect and see files but everytime I try to transfer a file over, I get an error:
> 
> 550 Error opening file; Read-only file system.
> 
> Also, when I try to make backups via TWP, I get the error:
> 
> Cannot open /tivowebplus/backups/settings
> 
> It looks like the file system is changed to read only, but how did that happen? I haven't done anything to the system other than to run the enhancement script after zippering. I am trying to add files to /enhancements/varhacks.
> 
> I know it must be something basic but I need some help setting the file system back to read-write. Do we want the whole disk to be read-write or only certain directories? Thanks.


mount -o remount,rw / 
when done do mount -o remount,ro /

That should do it. I believe there is also a short cut set up with the enhancements script. ro and rw I believe.


----------



## jadavison

Thanks for the awesome tweak script. I ran it on XP after following the instructions for removing the line breaks without problem. 

I have one question, is the script that was used to change the bash prompt available outside of the tweak package? I inadvertently included "Tivo" in my descriptor, thus my prompt is "Fam-Tivo-Tivo" instead of just "Fam-Tivo".

I was hoping to correct this minor mistake without uninstalling and rerunning the script. If this info is stored in an init or cfg file that I can edit manually, I would appreciate it if you could point me in the right direction.

Thanks for all the hard work!

Jason


----------



## pendragn

jadavison said:


> I have one question, is the script that was used to change the bash prompt available outside of the tweak package? I inadvertently included "Tivo" in my descriptor, thus my prompt is "Fam-Tivo-Tivo" instead of just "Fam-Tivo".
> 
> I was hoping to correct this minor mistake without uninstalling and rerunning the script. If this info is stored in an init or cfg file that I can edit manually, I would appreciate it if you could point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work!
> 
> Jason


That is set in /.profile. You can open that up in vi (or joe) and tweak it.

tk


----------



## jadavison

Thanks for the quick reply, found the line and made the change.

Jason


----------



## clutchclay

rbautch said:


> Yes. You can edit the file called .profile in the root directory. You won't be able to see it with an ls, so just type vi /.profile from bash to get to it.


 You can see the file with the command: ls -a


----------



## philwojo

So anyone else have any ideas why I can't run the dos2unix command?

Phil


----------



## rbautch

Confirm that you have the dos2unix binary in /busybox or wherever, then make sure that directory is in your PATH statement.


----------



## rescue25

I find this forum useful and but I just don't have the time to research all of the threads to find out the answer to my question. Well here we go. Why would I not want the phone line connected as I was under the impression that it was needed to get updates and to confirm service with the TIVO servers. Forgive my newbieness. But I thought I was pretty system savvy with Computers but as I have no experience with Linux I am a little spooked. I have purchased a maxtor 200gig drive to add to my tivo But I felt that I would feel more comfortable to wait until my warranty before I attempted to upgrade my unit. But then again I have a hard drive full of shows that I have recorded and have yet to be able to find the time to dump them to disk. I also have a toshiba PVR that I use to copy to and then edit out the commercials then burn to DVD. Where can I find a full primmer on Unix so I can get over my shyness. I have been building systems since the mid eightys but never had the time to learn other Operating Systems. Having to work in the real world of running my business and not much free time to have fun hacking. Would it be just easier and buy an extra hard drive from one of the vendors due to the lack of time??? As this is my most limited commodity. I love being to able to get into things and reworking them but I have to be realistic and say to myself time is money. My tivo works ok but in the end there is still not enough room on a single 80GIG.


----------



## philwojo

rbautch, I looked and it seems that the dos2unix on the TIVO box as part of tivotools is tied in to the "busybox" file some how. I am somewhat new to unix, so I am not sure how to use this.

I did find a Windows version of dos2unix, and tried that last night on my WIn XP machine, ran the dos2unix and then uploaded the new file to the tivo box, but still can't get it to work.

Can anyone provide help on how to run the dos2unix command on the TIVO box that is tied to the busybox file.

thanks,
Phil


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

rbautch, I discovered some "read only" versus "read/write" issues that you might want to fix in the crontab file. There are three command lines that require read/write access to properly execute:

- the tar command that creates the LOG_ARCHIVE tarball each Sunday
- the rm command that deletes the LOG_ARCHIVE tarballs every month
- the rm command that deletes the seasonpass backups

The simple way to fix it is to append "rw" at the beginning and "ro" at the end of each line. Or you could change the file location to be in /var (which I'm pretty sure is always mounted rw, right?). But then these files would get wiped if /var gets wiped. I just appended rw and ro.

Another related issue. When backup_run.sh executes, it leaves the system mounted read/write. Not a big deal, but just to be safe, I added the line "mount -o remount,ro / " to the end of the file.


----------



## tortio

Ah! good to know. I symlinked /var/spool/cronlogs to /var/log/cronlogs to work around this very thing. I like your fix better. Didn't even think of that!

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

rescue25 said:


> I find this forum useful and but I just don't have the time to research all of the threads to find out the answer to my question. Well here we go. Why would I not want the phone line connected as I was under the impression that it was needed to get updates and to confirm service with the TIVO servers. Forgive my newbieness. But I thought I was pretty system savvy with Computers but as I have no experience with Linux I am a little spooked. I have purchased a maxtor 200gig drive to add to my tivo But I felt that I would feel more comfortable to wait until my warranty before I attempted to upgrade my unit. But then again I have a hard drive full of shows that I have recorded and have yet to be able to find the time to dump them to disk. I also have a toshiba PVR that I use to copy to and then edit out the commercials then burn to DVD. Where can I find a full primmer on Unix so I can get over my shyness. I have been building systems since the mid eightys but never had the time to learn other Operating Systems. Having to work in the real world of running my business and not much free time to have fun hacking. Would it be just easier and buy an extra hard drive from one of the vendors due to the lack of time??? As this is my most limited commodity. I love being to able to get into things and reworking them but I have to be realistic and say to myself time is money. My tivo works ok but in the end there is still not enough room on a single 80GIG.


If you have a DirecTivo, all the guide information comes over the satellite, so there's no reason to have a phone line connected other than to get software updates (there wont be any) or PPV ordering. Google "Linux turorial" to get all the basic skills you need. If you don't have time or are unsure of yourself, you can also buy a pre-hacked drive from PTVupgrade. There's a link in the Zipper instructions.


----------



## rbautch

philwojo said:


> rbautch, I looked and it seems that the dos2unix on the TIVO box as part of tivotools is tied in to the "busybox" file some how. I am somewhat new to unix, so I am not sure how to use this.
> 
> I did find a Windows version of dos2unix, and tried that last night on my WIn XP machine, ran the dos2unix and then uploaded the new file to the tivo box, but still can't get it to work.
> 
> Can anyone provide help on how to run the dos2unix command on the TIVO box that is tied to the busybox file.
> 
> thanks,
> Phil


Navigate to busybox and type *./dos2unix* If nothing comes up, then maybe it's corrupted. Try FTPing a new copy of tivotools to your tivo. On my PC, I use an editor called Ultraedit, which has a dos-to-unix function built right in.


----------



## philwojo

I don't think "busybox" is a directory, it is a file, with all of the other files, like dos2unix and other things, complied as part of it, or at least that is the best I can figure it.

Maybe I will try and find your editor and use that to help me out.

Phil


----------



## rbautch

Luv2DrvFst said:


> rbautch, I discovered some "read only" versus "read/write" issues that you might want to fix in the crontab file. There are three command lines that require read/write access to properly execute:
> 
> - the tar command that creates the LOG_ARCHIVE tarball each Sunday
> - the rm command that deletes the LOG_ARCHIVE tarballs every month
> - the rm command that deletes the seasonpass backups
> 
> The simple way to fix it is to append "rw" at the beginning and "ro" at the end of each line. Or you could change the file location to be in /var (which I'm pretty sure is always mounted rw, right?). But then these files would get wiped if /var gets wiped. I just appended rw and ro.
> 
> Another related issue. When backup_run.sh executes, it leaves the system mounted read/write. Not a big deal, but just to be safe, I added the line "mount -o remount,ro / " to the end of the file.


Good comments. I'll work these into the next release.


----------



## pendragn

philwojo said:


> I don't think "busybox" is a directory, it is a file, with all of the other files, like dos2unix and other things, complied as part of it, or at least that is the best I can figure it.
> 
> Maybe I will try and find your editor and use that to help me out.
> 
> Phil


It's both. Busybox is a directory on the root of the TiVo as well as a binary inside of that directory. The other commands in that directory are symlinks to the busybox binary. dos2unix is one of these commands. If you run busybox with no parameters it will tell you which functions it can do.

tk


----------



## philwojo

I've tried just typeing busybox in from the /tivo-bin directory and it tells me can't execute not a binary "or something close ot that".

I have tried removing and recopying the tivotools.tar file over and running the cpio command on it several times now. I get that file from the DD web site, and I have been following the instructions on there.

I thought I had a handle on what I was doing, and you seem to confirm that I do, just that something else appears to be wrong.

I download that file as a xxx.tar.rar and then use winrar to uncompress it. Then I use filezilla to connect to my Tivo box and FTP it over to the /tivo-bin directory. I have even just put the tivotools.tar in the root then used the mv command to put it in /tivo-bin and when I run the cpio it appears to work. I then do an ll in the /tivo-bin directory and see a ton of files all linked to busybox, but I can not execute any of them.

Again, sorry for my lack of knowledge on here, and I appreciate all of the help, any further help would be much appreciated as well.

Phil


----------



## pendragn

philwojo said:


> I download that file as a xxx.tar.rar and then use winrar to uncompress it. Then I use filezilla to connect to my Tivo box and FTP it over to the /tivo-bin directory. I have even just put the tivotools.tar in the root then used the mv command to put it in /tivo-bin and when I run the cpio it appears to work. I then do an ll in the /tivo-bin directory and see a ton of files all linked to busybox, but I can not execute any of them.
> 
> Again, sorry for my lack of knowledge on here, and I appreciate all of the help, any further help would be much appreciated as well.
> 
> Phil


I know my busybox binary and links are in /busybox, not /tivo-bin. If the links are hard coded to /busybox/busybox instead of ./busybox that might explain why they don't work.

tk


----------



## philwojo

So should I move everything to /busybox then (Creat that directory).

Or should I do the cpio on tivotools.tar in the root? I am not sure that I follow how to get it in to a busybox directory.

Phil


----------



## pendragn

philwojo said:


> So should I move everything to /busybox then (Creat that directory).
> 
> Or should I do the cpio on tivotools.tar in the root? I am not sure that I follow how to get it in to a busybox directory.
> 
> Phil


If you do a ./busybox in /tivo-bin do you get the usage? If so it's probably ok and you could move it to /busybox and try to get it to work. I've not done the cpio route in years, but if you could use that to redo everything in /busybox instead of /tivo-bin that might work too.

tk


----------



## rbautch

I should work anywhere you put it. Can't execute binary file usually means that the tool was compiled for the wrong platform, e.g. you have a ppc binary (Series 1 Tivos) instead of mips (Series 2 Tivos). Another possibility is that you failed to use the "binary" mode of your FTP client.


----------



## philwojo

I tried the ./busybox in the /tivo-bin dir and it still tells me cannot exec binary file.

I erased the DIR and resent via filezilla, in forced binary mode now instead of auto, and then di the cpio command again

cpio -i -H tar < tivotools.tar

It completes and appears to uncompress all of the files if I do the ll i get a huge list of things here is a partial example:

TIVO: {/tivo-bin} % cpio -i -H tar < tivotools.tar
11908 blocks
TIVO: {/tivo-bin} %
TIVO: {/tivo-bin} % ll
total 11937
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 3072 Mar 15 01:59 .
drwxr-xr-x 20 0 0 1024 Mar 11 17:25 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 993 Mar 15 01:59 51killer.tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 5660 Mar 15 01:59 SetTivoConfig
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 [ -> busybox
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 adjtimex -> busybox
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 595412 Mar 15 01:59 arp
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 arping -> busybox
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 awk -> busybox
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 basename -> busybox
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 bunzip2 -> busybox
-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 503720 Mar 15 01:59 busybox
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 bzcat -> busybox
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 181692 Mar 15 01:59 ccxstream
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 chown -> busybox
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 chroot -> busybox
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 107592 Mar 15 01:59 ciphercheck
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 9844 Mar 15 01:59 cksum
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 clear -> busybox
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 9944 Mar 15 01:59 comm
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 7 Mar 15 01:59 crond -> busybox
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 31404 Mar 15 01:59 csplit

I think it might be what rbautch is talking about. I have a series 1 Tivo but maybe this is for a series 2, so maybe it is not going to work on my platform.

If that is the case where can I get a copy of the dos2unix file to put on my series 1 tivo so I can use it for other hacks that require it, like autospace.tcl

Thanks again guys,
Phil


----------



## Justin

Interesting problem, that (at least my search) did not find.

History: Three tivo's zippered. (some longer than the others) Unlike most here, my wife likes showcases and yellow stars. Showed up fine on all three tivos for quite some time, but has now stopped on the First tivo I zippered. upon entering the Showcase menu, it states the "this is unavailable at this time"

What I have tried: Reran SC62add, waited overnight, nada. did a Tweakuninstall, reinstall (It downloaded the newest version), waited overnight, nada. (In a effort to tick me off, the other two tivos got a new showcase  )

I looked around at the 'other' place and found nothing either. (I consider that forum 'read only', so did not post)

Any ideas? This is not critical, but would help with the 'wife factor'.

Does being low on space (overall show storage), forgetting to delete logs files, to many temps files of some sort, faceplate pointed due south, or some other stupid mistake I made? (based on the fact that this has been running the longest?)

The only other factor that I can think of that is different from a 'Stock zippered drive' is bufferhack. I have that installed on all three, so can't imagine it is a factor.

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Justin


----------



## frickn

I have installed the script with no problems. Everything worked great except now I can no longer get tserver to start from tytools. The only thing that is different now network wise is that I have a static IP address on the box rather than dhcp. My other box that has not been patched still connects fine. I have read & read until my eyes hurt and I don't see where someone is experiencing tytools not connecting after applying the script. Also I have uninstalled and reinstalled just to be sure that everything was ok.

Thanks

Frickn


----------



## cgee

pOiNTBLaNK127 said:


> I only have one problem after using both "The Zipper" and the Enhancement Script. When I'm using TivoWebPlus and try to go to the Screen menu I get the following error:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_screen '/' ''
> invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
> while executing
> "SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
> (procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


I am having the same problem after installation of the script. I did not find any reference to a solution through a forum search. Is this a TWP1.2.2 problem? I previously used TWP1.0 with my HDTivo running 3.1.1f, and the Screen function worked fine.

Now that I think of it, I wonder if this is related to the Hackman error on TWP startup. From the log:

hackman
--hackman Version 4.0.2--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-/dev/router_client: No such file or directory running mips sendkey -- ppc SendKey selected.
POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "./modules/hackman.cfg.draft" to "./modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
while executing
"file rename $config\.draft $config"
(file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2858)
invoked from within
"source $module "

- since SendKey is also being referenced here. Any thoughts would be welcome.

BTW, thanks for the great script!


----------



## rbautch

Justin said:


> Interesting problem, that (at least my search) did not find.
> 
> History: Three tivo's zippered. (some longer than the others) Unlike most here, my wife likes showcases and yellow stars. Showed up fine on all three tivos for quite some time, but has now stopped on the First tivo I zippered. upon entering the Showcase menu, it states the "this is unavailable at this time"
> 
> What I have tried: Reran SC62add, waited overnight, nada. did a Tweakuninstall, reinstall (It downloaded the newest version), waited overnight, nada. (In a effort to tick me off, the other two tivos got a new showcase  )
> 
> I looked around at the 'other' place and found nothing either. (I consider that forum 'read only', so did not post)
> 
> Any ideas? This is not critical, but would help with the 'wife factor'.
> 
> Does being low on space (overall show storage), forgetting to delete logs files, to many temps files of some sort, faceplate pointed due south, or some other stupid mistake I made? (based on the fact that this has been running the longest?)
> 
> The only other factor that I can think of that is different from a 'Stock zippered drive' is bufferhack. I have that installed on all three, so can't imagine it is a factor.
> 
> Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Justin


I have no idea on this one, sorry.


----------



## rbautch

frickn said:


> I have installed the script with no problems. Everything worked great except now I can no longer get tserver to start from tytools. The only thing that is different now network wise is that I have a static IP address on the box rather than dhcp. My other box that has not been patched still connects fine. I have read & read until my eyes hurt and I don't see where someone is experiencing tytools not connecting after applying the script. Also I have uninstalled and reinstalled just to be sure that everything was ok.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frickn


tytool expects to find tserver in /var/hack (unless you changed it to look for it somewhere else). Is that where it is?


----------



## rbautch

cgee said:


> I am having the same problem after installation of the script. I did not find any reference to a solution through a forum search. Is this a TWP1.2.2 problem? I previously used TWP1.0 with my HDTivo running 3.1.1f, and the Screen function worked fine.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I wonder if this is related to the Hackman error on TWP startup. From the log:
> 
> hackman
> --hackman Version 4.0.2--
> -No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
> -/dev/router_client: No such file or directory running mips sendkey -- ppc SendKey selected.
> POSIX EROFS {read-only file system} error renaming "./modules/hackman.cfg.draft" to "./modules/hackman.cfg": read-only file system
> while executing
> "file rename $config\.draft $config"
> (file "./modules/hackman.itcl" line 2858)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "
> 
> - since SendKey is also being referenced here. Any thoughts would be welcome.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the great script!


This is a hackman issue. What software are you running? Check for the existence of the file called /dev/router_client. Looks like this is the issue, but only seen it manifested on the HR10-250.


----------



## cgee

rbautch said:


> This is a hackman issue. What software are you running? Check for the existence of the file called /dev/router_client. Looks like this is the issue, but only seen it manifested on the HR10-250.


I have a HR10-250 running 3.1.5f. I will check out the things you mentioned asap. Perhaps I should just remove Hackman - I really don't need it.


----------



## pendragn

frickn said:


> I have installed the script with no problems. Everything worked great except now I can no longer get tserver to start from tytools. The only thing that is different now network wise is that I have a static IP address on the box rather than dhcp. My other box that has not been patched still connects fine. I have read & read until my eyes hurt and I don't see where someone is experiencing tytools not connecting after applying the script. Also I have uninstalled and reinstalled just to be sure that everything was ok.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frickn


Check the prompt in TyTool. By default it looks for $ whereas the zipper makes the prompt #. If TyTool doesn't get the prompt it expects, it fails. Also, have you tried firing tserver up manually via telnet and then trying to attach with TyTool?

tk


----------



## frickn

Thanks for the response guys. I think Pendragon has the solution. I am going to fire off tserver manually tonight and see if I get a response out of it. I haven't moved tserver from it's orginal location, which was /var/hack/ and verified that the file was still there via ftp. Also verified that my tools were set to look for the server in that location.

Thanks

Frickn


----------



## qubit

I went to run this with 
sh tweak.sh
and it ran for a bit and prompted to check my telnet? Then it said my telnet was inserting CF's where it shouldn't so the script wouldn't run correctly. I then exited and connected with securecrt instead of windows telent and reran the script. Now it tries to get the latest from a website before running which I don't think it did at first. Does it have to do this? I have it crossover'd up to my laptop cause I don't have it in the location where it will be when I set the valid network settings with the router IP and all from the Zipper script. 
I tried running the uninstall but it still seems like it wants/needs net access?

Edit: Better yet. Basically during zipper i set the network to the network it WILL be on. But I want to run tweak.sh now on the network I'm on now that would mean the tivo would need a different IP and different router address. Is there a manual process I can take to edit the network settings myself?


----------



## Carlton Bale

Very well done script! Saved me quite a bit of time modifying my HR10-250; wish it were available for a Series 1 DTivo as well!

I do have a couple of suggestions for the next version:



Code:


Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]:

I'm not sure what this means because it seems contradictory; express sounds like it is for basic users, so they should answer Y? So express mode is not for advanced users? I'm guess here, but maybe it should state "_Do you want to run the "express" version (advanced users select no)? [y/n]:_"



Code:


Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :y
Netperf will measure MRV speed between this tivo and another "target" tivo.

These lines should be switched around, so you know what Netperf is before you answer Y/N. I answered Y and then realized that I couldn't use it.

Thanks again!


----------



## bengalfreak

Carlton Bale said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]:
> 
> I'm not sure what this means because it seems contradictory; express sounds like it is for basic users, so they should answer Y? So express mode is not for advanced users? I'm guess here, but maybe it should state "_Do you want to run the "express" version (advanced users select no)? [y/n]:_"


Express as in quick or nonverbose. The Express version has less prompting than the other route. So, if you have run the script several times in the past, you should answer 'Y', otherwise 'N'


----------



## SohoTrader

This is good stuff people. I ran tweak.sh and it worked like a charm on one my tivo sa boxes. So, I made boooo where I deleted some tweak generated directory and I try to run tweak.sh and it doesn't allow you to run it until tweak-uninstall.sh file. I looked for the uninstall file the whole day and I can't find. Can someone give me a hand here...


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

SohoTrader said:


> This is good stuff people. I ran tweak.sh and it worked like a charm on one my tivo sa boxes. So, I made boooo where I deleted some tweak generated directory and I try to run tweak.sh and it doesn't allow you to run it until tweak-uninstall.sh file. I looked for the uninstall file the whole day and I can't find. Can someone give me a hand here...


First, it's tweak_uninstall.sh (underscore not a hyphen) so that may help you find it. It is installed on your TiVo so do this to find it:

ffind tweak_uninstall.sh


----------



## goony

SohoTrader said:


> I looked for the uninstall file the whole day and I can't find. Can someone give me a hand here...


No need for that; do this next time:


Code:


#prompt> [color=blue]find / -name 'tweak*'[/color]

This will reveal any files that start with *tweak*.


----------



## SohoTrader

I assuming that when run tweak.sh script it out uninstall tweak script in somewhere on tivo (probably in enhancement directory). Well, I ran on my tivo but file not found. I mostly deleted the file. Is there any other route I can take. Unless someone can send me the unistall script...


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

SohoTrader said:


> I assuming that when run tweak.sh script it out uninstall tweak script in somewhere on tivo (probably in enhancement directory). Well, I ran on my tivo but file not found. I mostly deleted the file. Is there any other route I can take. Unless someone can send me the unistall script...


I hope this works and I hope it doesn't upset anyone. Here's the uninstall file zipped.


----------



## SohoTrader

Thanks bro no luck but I'm going to start from fresh. I'm going to restore from my original drive TIVO to my big drive and rom there I can take on tweak.sh again.. I really love the tweak... I salute the the author of tweak.... JUST Brilliant...


----------



## rpl

philwojo said:


> I have a *series 1* Tivo and I got the tivotools from the web site I found on here, here is the link I specifically used:
> 
> http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37602
> 
> The above is from another wetb site with the initials DD, don't know if we can mention it here or not.
> 
> Phil


The title of that file is All in one *S2*. So as rbautch has said a couple of times your using the wrong version.


----------



## bengalfreak

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I hope this works and I hope it doesn't upset anyone. Here's the uninstall file zipped.


That's probably not a good idea since the uninstall file has gone thru several iterations and may not be the same version as the tweak file he used in the first place. Rbautch are they all backward compatible?


----------



## SohoTrader

OK, thanks for the info.... Are you from Bangladesh?



bengalfreak said:


> That's probably not a good idea since the uninstall file has gone thru several iterations and may not be the same version as the tweak file he used in the first place. Rbautch are they all backward compatible?


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> That's probably not a good idea since the uninstall file has gone thru several iterations and may not be the same version as the tweak file he used in the first place. Rbautch are they all backward compatible?


 Indeed they are backward compatible.


----------



## willardcpa

SohoTrader said:


> OK, thanks for the info.... Are you from Bangladesh?


Hmmmm, how would somebody think that from a name of "bengalfreak"???  
The spelling is only remotely similar?  
Oh, I get it, SohoTrader is from Nigeria!


----------



## Carlton Bale

I just successfully installed everything on a friends Series 2 DirecTivo using my Linksys Linksys USB200M Ver. 1. He purchased a Linksys USB200M Ver. 2 and installed it, but now it won't get back on the network even after a roboot. Do the high-speed drivers not support the Linksys USB200M Ver. 2? Or does the network need to be manually reconfigured? Tivo.com shows that both versions of the Linksys adapter are supported, but that support for adapter version 2 was only added for SA version 7.2.2.


----------



## rbautch

Ver 2 works, but you have to add it to the hotplug.map file. There are detailed instructions somwehre in the Zipper thread. It's on my to-do list to incorporate into the Zipper.


----------



## Carlton Bale

Thanks for the info. Knowing that it was a change to the hotplug/usb.map file got me pointed in the right direction. I read through the zipper thread and found this post by DoctorK with the instructions:



> You must access the TiVo with a serial connection or use another "working" usb adapter.
> 
> The USB200MV2 must be added to the file in the
> /etc/hotplug/usb.map
> Jamie's backported drivers must be installed first. (You must have answered yes to adding the USB2.0 drivers in the Zipper enhancemant script)
> 
> Find the section for the ax8817x driver and edit the file to add the product line for the USB200MV2:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> device ax8817x
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2


----------



## 6stringbass

I've decided to switch the locations of my Dtivos. I set a custom bash prompt on one of them that will be the wrong name when they move. Which script should I run to rename the bash prompt (I assume I can rename the MRV name in TWP). Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

you can edit your .profile file in vi or Joe.


----------



## 6stringbass

Gunnyman said:


> you can edit your .profile file in vi or Joe.


Thanks. That should make it easier to keep track of units!


----------



## 2500

I'm at my wits end. After running Zipper on my dsr7000 yesterday, I lost all connections to the unit so today I reimaged the drive with my zipper cd thinking something had to be corrupt on it and still no connectivity thru telnet. All my other puters on the network are connected so I know it's not a network issue. I have a spare usb ethernet adapter that I have tried and have tested both adapters on my puter so I know they work. I have also test the cable attached to the adapter so no problem there either. 

I have a serial cable I can plug in but what do I need to do to troubleshoot this problem a little more. I know it's hard to help figure this out remotely but I would appreciate any help you guys can give.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Gunnyman

are you running Windows XP firewall perchance? or Perhaps VPN software?
Both of these are known to cause interference with Telnet to tivo.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

2500 said:


> I have a spare usb ethernet adapter that I have tried and have tested both adapters on my puter so I know they work.


What make/model adapter are you using? Were you ever able to telnet in?


----------



## 2500

Gunnyman said:


> are you running Windows XP firewall perchance? or Perhaps VPN software?
> Both of these are known to cause interference with Telnet to tivo.


Yeah I have the XP firewall on but I've always had it on and no issue before. I'll try turning it off for the sake of troubleshooting. No VPN.

They are D-links Dub-E100, yeah have been able to telnet up until yesterday. Nothing has changed as far as configuration on the network, I just starting having trouble with tivoweb and tytools.


----------



## rbautch

Can you get a bash prompt over your serial connection? If so, run the /enhancements/net-status.tcl script, and post the results here.


----------



## 2500

I haven't tried it yet but just give me a min. Is that the exact code I need to put in?
Thanks


----------



## 2500

I can't get bash.


----------



## bengalfreak

2500 said:


> I can't get bash.


You've plugged in a serial cable, opened HyperTerminal, set it to the serial port and hit return on your computer a couple of times?


----------



## rbautch

I updated the script to append the /etc/hotplug/usb.map with the code for the Linksys USB200 v.2 adapter, as described here. I also modified the TWP archive to use the new version of Hackman. These changes have also been incorporated into the Zipper (except Hackman).


----------



## JaserLet

Is any extra work needed to enable USB 2.0 performance for the Belkin F5D5050 (pegasus.o I think)?

Several stores near me sell the F5D5050, otherwise I will have to buy the FA120 online.


----------



## rbautch

No. The script will take care of everything.


----------



## Runch Machine

I've used the Zipper to install the enhacement script on two Samsung DirecTivos and 2 HR10-250s with great success. My favorite feature is Caller ID. However, after a day or two Caller ID stops working and I have to reboot the Tivos to get it back. This happens on all 4 of them. Any idea why this happens and how to fix it?


----------



## asteffens

I am getting the following error...I hacked a Phillips DSR704 running 6.2. Unit is up and running and ethernet is working...but when I run the sh tweak.sh I get the following error. I know the network is setup properly, but I assume it is wanting me to add (since the script only asked for the IP and the Gateway IP) the DNS information to the Tivo unit it self, can anyone point me to where this is located? Any help would be much appreciated.

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: xxx.mastersav.xxx: Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y

Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> I've used the Zipper to install the enhacement script on two Samsung DirecTivos and 2 HR10-250s with great success. My favorite feature is Caller ID. However, after a day or two Caller ID stops working and I have to reboot the Tivos to get it back. This happens on all 4 of them. Any idea why this happens and how to fix it?


Not sure why this would happen. You don't have to reboot though, just look at the commands in the author file that launch NCID, and type them in manually at bash. You might also copy your post to the NCID thread so it gets more exposure to the folks regularly using NCID.


----------



## rbautch

asteffens said:


> I am getting the following error...I hacked a Phillips DSR704 running 6.2. Unit is up and running and ethernet is working...but when I run the sh tweak.sh I get the following error. I know the network is setup properly, but I assume it is wanting me to add (since the script only asked for the IP and the Gateway IP) the DNS information to the Tivo unit it self, can anyone point me to where this is located? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: xxx.mastersav.xxx: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory


If you used the Zipper to hack your tivo, it sets the DNS setting to your router's IP address, which suits most folks but not all. You can use the network module of tivowebplus to change your IP params and DNS setting.


----------



## SteelersFan

Runch Machine said:


> I've used the Zipper to install the enhacement script on two Samsung DirecTivos and 2 HR10-250s with great success. My favorite feature is Caller ID. However, after a day or two Caller ID stops working and I have to reboot the Tivos to get it back. This happens on all 4 of them. Any idea why this happens and how to fix it?


I had a similar problem. I believe my trouble started because my modem needed to be reset due to a partly unsuccessful call-in (I have VIOP). I switched the phone line to a different unit that would not connect at all and now all is well.
Check this thread, post #14 for a better expaination.


----------



## asteffens

I was able to manually edit the file, I pulled it off via FTP, edited it in Notepad and FTP'd it back...but using the Web interface would have been a lot easier  Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate the help.


----------



## rbautch

asteffens said:


> I was able to manually edit the file, I pulled it off via FTP, edited it in Notepad and FTP'd it back...but using the Web interface would have been a lot easier  Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate the help.


Edit what file?


----------



## 6stringbass

asteffens said:


> I am getting the following error...I hacked a Phillips DSR704 running 6.2. Unit is up and running and ethernet is working...but when I run the sh tweak.sh I get the following error. I know the network is setup properly, but I assume it is wanting me to add (since the script only asked for the IP and the Gateway IP) the DNS information to the Tivo unit it self, can anyone point me to where this is located? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: xxx.mastersav.xxx: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> 
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory


I had this happen a few times. Something in my router went out for lunch and wasn't parsing the DNS request correctly though net access to my other computers worked fine. Rebooted the router and everything was good. Rebooting also took care of my NowPlayingList slowdowns. Guess everything needs a reboot every now and then (haven't found the reset button on my brain yet though).


----------



## Carlton Bale

I had the same "wget won't work" problem on the last TiVo I upgraded (friend had a Linksys Vonage router). I tried both the router IP address and the DNS server IP addresses and nothing would work. wget would resolve the host name to the correct IP address but wouldn't download the file. Instead, I just edited the script to point to a local PC ip address, did a quick apache install on that local pc, downloaded the file to that PC, and used the pc serve the file to the tivo. Sounds complicated, and it would be for someone that hasn't done this type of thing before, but total time for me was about 3 minutes; figured I would have spent much longer than that trying to resolve the mystery network issue.


----------



## pendragn

Carlton Bale said:


> I had the same "wget won't work" problem on the last TiVo I upgraded (friend had a Linksys Vonage router). I tried both the router IP address and the DNS server IP addresses and nothing would work. wget would resolve the host name to the correct IP address but wouldn't download the file. Instead, I just edited the script to point to a local PC ip address, did a quick apache install on that local pc, downloaded the file to that PC, and used the pc serve the file to the tivo. Sounds complicated, and it would be for someone that hasn't done this type of thing before, but total time for me was about 3 minutes; figured I would have spent much longer than that trying to resolve the mystery network issue.


If wget doesn't work, you can also just copy the file over and drop it into the same folder as tweak.sh. Tweah.sh checks for it when it starts up.

tk


----------



## aladdin4d

Ok I've used this script and LOVE it! Props to the author! But.....(you had to know that was coming) I'm having a problem with the network drivers. No matter what I try usbnet.o and the sym link for ax8817x.o are deleted and the original ax8817x.o is restored whenever the Tivo is rebooted (Dtivo w/6.2) All of the other files for the USB2 package are left intact. I figure there's somethng really simple that I'm missing and I'll feel like an idiot but I'm at my wits end. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

What kind of tivo do you have? Check the author file for anything out of the ordinary. Post it here if you like.


----------



## aladdin4d

I have a Samsung SIR-S4040 DirecTivo running 6.2 from PTVUpgrade and original networking installed from a PTVnet CD. At this time the only other hacks I have installed are Superpatch67 and your Enhancements. I have also tried manually installing the USB2 drivers from the latest tarball from 'that other forum' and have the same problem.

Here is my author file:

## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##

#!/bin/bash

# PTVupgrade PTVnet rc.sysinit.author for Series2 DirecTV DVR
#

# If you want to have a static IP address, you need to change
# the STATIC_IP variables below to your desired IP address,
# and rename DHCP_ON to STATIC_ON
#
# For more information on this, go to (url removed for post)
# and make sure you know what you are doing. If you make a mistake
# doing this, you may not find your TiVo on your network, ever again...
# 
# Oh, and if you don't have a serial cable, get one, it could save you
# a lot of trouble if you mess this up.
#
STATIC_IP=192.168.1.98
NETMASK=255.255.255.0 
BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
GATEWAY=192.168.1.1

#
#
######### First time booting? ########
#
# This checks for the FIRSTTIME_ON flag and does a few neat things.
# Mainly, it runs 51killer.tcl so you don't have to do a Clear and
# Delete everything when putting a new drive in your TiVo.
# It also restores the splashscreen to the appropriate one.
#
# Note: If you set this flag back to ON after you've been using your
# TiVo and recording programs, running 51killer.tcl again will mess up
# your existing recordings. We use this flag when preparing new drives
# for installation in different units to save time for customers, you 
# probably don't ever need to use this.

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON ]; then
tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/51killer.tcl
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootwrite;
cp /init/ptv_images/PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.png /tvbin
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootread;
sync
reboot
fi
#######

# This sets the priority of hacks and shell commands to the lowest 
# possible priority so that the TiVo operation is not affected by
# your tinkering; uncomment this if you find your tinkering gets in the
# way, just note that sometimes you can lock up the shell if you do have this
# uncommented, so be prepared with a serial cable, just in case you mess things
# up.
# setpri fifo 1 $$

# Startup BASH in case you are using a serial cable to connect
# This has been moved to the /init directory so that shell starts
# right at boot time
# /bin/bash -login</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2 &

# Lets set the path to look in our own bin first, and then busybox
export PATH=$PATH:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox:/enhancements

# An extra library directory needed for yac and elseed
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib:/enhancements

# Check flags for IP address (we recommend you just stick with DHCP)
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/DHCP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/dhcp_enable.ptv
fi

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
route add default gw $GATEWAY
fi

sleep 3

#start telnet

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TELNET_ON ]; then
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
fi

#start ftp

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FTP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
fi

#start tivowebplus

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TIVOWEB_ON ]; then
mkdir -p /var/hack
/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/tivoweb
sleep 30
fi

# check to see if PHONE_OFF has been set - if it is then we check to ensure
# cron is setup so that fakecall is automatically run

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/PHONE_OFF ]; then
if ! [ -f /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root ]; then
/ptvupgrade/misc/cron_stuff/setup_cron
fi 
phonereset.tcl
fakecall.tcl
crond
fi

# start extended tpm apps or other things
# thanks mike for the tpm structure

for i in /init/ptv_start/S[0-9][0-9]* 
do 
# Check if the script is there 
[ ! -f $i ] && continue 
source $i start 
done

### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi


----------



## rbautch

I don't see anything here that would delete the symlink. Maybe try starting with a fresh author file (from the zipper tools disk), and then run the enhancement script again.


----------



## titleistmd

I had the same problem. I have vonage also. I just uninstalled script and reinstalled and that fixed it for me.


----------



## aladdin4d

Thanks for your quick responses and all your hard work rbautch! I never did find out what the problem was but I fixed it with a sledge hammer approach. I started from scratch trying a method of my own that ended up merging with the Zipper instructions about halfway through and your enhancemnt script worked flawlessly network and all. No more mysteriously disappearing usbnet.o


----------



## Geezer

I just ran tweak_uninstall.sh and then ran tweak.sh. 

I no longer have an enhancements directory. Everything appears to be working except of course for the aliases. That means Tivowebplus doesn't start. I can start it manually without a problem. I can edit the author file to have it start but I'm confused as to why I no longer have the enhancements directory. Can I manually recreate it?

Thanks,


----------



## aladdin4d

titleistmd said:


> I had the same problem. I have vonage also. I just uninstalled script and reinstalled and that fixed it for me.


Tried that myself SEVERAL times and had no luck. Originally I just used PTVnet and Icake to create my drives and I think PTVupgrade does something the Zipper doesn't to protect and restore system files although I haven't gone through the scripts myself yet. In the end I used PTVnet only to restore an image to 2 drives then ran the zipper from that point and all is well as Wife 2.0 now has 'her' enhanced Tivo back!


----------



## trainsho

so GLAD to find you all!!! new to this "hobby" but have wanted these enhancements forever. my question is simply this what will work on the R10 Dtivo??  


thanks J


----------



## mstbone67a

I am proof that yes it can be done on an R10, now of course I had to replace the PROMS.

I used the tweak.sh and have MRV working, wife loves it!

I have one more R10 to change the PROM on.


----------



## rbautch

Geezer said:


> I just ran tweak_uninstall.sh and then ran tweak.sh.
> 
> I no longer have an enhancements directory. Everything appears to be working except of course for the aliases. That means Tivowebplus doesn't start. I can start it manually without a problem. I can edit the author file to have it start but I'm confused as to why I no longer have the enhancements directory. Can I manually recreate it?
> 
> Thanks,


Repeat the uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## mstbone67a

FIRST OFF YOU GUYS(you know who you are) ARE AWESOME!! These additions to tivo are the best.

1. I do have a problem, I do not see the HACKMAN listed on my tivowebplus pages for either of my r10's. I see the hackman files are installed.
BasementR10-bash# ls -lrt hack*
-rwxrwxrwx 1 15633 root 147955 Mar 24 01:33 hackman.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 189 Mar 31 05:14 hackman.ini.last
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 189 Mar 31 05:14 hackman.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6337 Apr 5 09:15 hackman.cfg.draft
BasementR10-bash# pwd
/tivowebplus/modules

2. I thought I read that fakecall will make it move the date out 6 days and never fail. I can see inside tivo-settings where it trys to dial and fails. Now of course I don't see any nag messages any more so looks good anyways.

3. Showcases? When I ran the tweak Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: n
Showcase tokens removed successfully! But I am seeing showcases and yellow stars still.
Side note I do see an Menu item called "Promos" now in the "Messages and Setup " screen. But the info in Promos is a bunch of html code mentioning showcase.

4. Did anyone get the "autospace" module to work with R10? I am thinking of using the DailyMail to keep track of space but wife would like to see it on tv.

5. Has anyone tried YAC with the R10 what I read it sounds usable since NCID doesnt yet.

Thanks again and I realize I might need to move some of these questions to different threads.


----------



## trainsho

mstbone67a said:


> I am proof that yes it can be done on an R10, now of course I had to replace the PROMS.
> 
> I used the tweak.sh and have MRV working, wife loves it!
> 
> I have one more R10 to change the PROM on.


AWSome, so willing to change the PROM, so off to find / read threads for that.... any leads thanks. J


----------



## Billy66

rbautch said:


> *13. Installs USB 2.0 Drivers.* First backs up original drivers to a folder called backups-orig. Installs the correct drivers based on the kernel version of your Tivo thats detected by the script. Thanks to Jamie and Alldeadhomiez for making this possible, and for granting permission to use the drivers here. There's always a slight chance that replacing drivers will kill your connection, so be prepared to break out the serial cable or pull the drive. Adapters tested so far include: Netgear FA120, Linksys WUSB11, Airlink ASOHOUSB.


I've given it a yoeman's search effort, but I'm not sure about wireless settings to use the WUSB11 ver 2.6. I'm assuming that I need to edit my RC.sysinit.author file to accomodate it. Can anyone give me an assist/link? I'm using an HR10-250 and I ran this enhancement script, not the Zipper.
Thanks


----------



## Billy66

mstbone67a said:


> FIRST OFF YOU GUYS(you know who you are) ARE AWESOME!! These additions to tivo are the best.
> 
> 1. I do have a problem, I do not see the HACKMAN listed on my tivowebplus pages for either of my r10's. I see the hackman files are installed.
> BasementR10-bash# ls -lrt hack*
> -rwxrwxrwx 1 15633 root 147955 Mar 24 01:33 hackman.itcl
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 189 Mar 31 05:14 hackman.ini.last
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 189 Mar 31 05:14 hackman.ini
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6337 Apr 5 09:15 hackman.cfg.draft
> BasementR10-bash# pwd
> /tivowebplus/modules


Delete your hackman.ini and .cfg files and then reload TWP and Hackman should reinitiate.


----------



## slydog75

WHere can I find a breakdown of what the different colors mean when using telnet?


----------



## rbautch

slydog75 said:


> WHere can I find a breakdown of what the different colors mean when using telnet?


Google for "linux bash colors" should point you in the right direction (that's how I found it many months ago whan I set up the bash colors).


----------



## rbautch

Billy66 said:


> I've given it a yoeman's search effort, but I'm not sure about wireless settings to use the WUSB11 ver 2.6. I'm assuming that I need to edit my RC.sysinit.author file to accomodate it. Can anyone give me an assist/link? I'm using an HR10-250 and I ran this enhancement script, not the Zipper.
> Thanks


 Wireless doesn't work with an HR10-250, since it uses old software (3.1.5)


----------



## Billy66

Thanks rbautch, you saved me a lot more screwing around.


----------



## rbautch

trainsho said:


> AWSome, so willing to change the PROM, so off to find / read threads for that.... any leads thanks. J


Replacing the PROM is not for the casual user. See the thread called "list of unhackable tivos". It would be cheaper/easier/less risky to buy a hackable tivo on ebay or from a retailer like ptvupgrade or weaknees. If you sell your R10 on ebay, you might break even.


----------



## rbautch

mstbone67a said:


> 2. I thought I read that fakecall will make it move the date out 6 days and never fail. I can see inside tivo-settings where it trys to dial and fails. Now of course I don't see any nag messages any more so looks good anyways.


 Try running fakecall manually and see if you get the same result.



> 3. Showcases? When I ran the tweak Do you want Showcases and Yellow Stars? [y/n]: n
> Showcase tokens removed successfully! But I am seeing showcases and yellow stars still.
> Side note I do see an Menu item called "Promos" now in the "Messages and Setup " screen. But the info in Promos is a bunch of html code mentioning showcase.


Give it some time. The script only tells tivo to stop sending showcase tokens. Now you have to wait for ones you already have to expire and go away.



> 5. Has anyone tried YAC with the R10 what I read it sounds usable since NCID doesnt yet.


 I believe it's the out2osd program that doesnt work with s2.5 tivos, so neither program will work until there's an on-screen display program made to work with it.


----------



## trainsho

rbautch said:


> Replacing the PROM is not for the casual user. See the thread called "list of unhackable tivos". It would be cheaper/easier/less risky to buy a hackable tivo on ebay or from a retailer like ptvupgrade or weaknees. If you sell your R10 on ebay, you might break even.


I am looking into doing both, R10 for practice , buying more Just for having more !!!

Thanks rbautch for the input for sure, I build my own computers so maybe I can deal with the PROM, it'll be fun just to try anyway. Isn't that the best part of this hobby, PLAY !!!!! I am so looking forward to using the zipper on my SIR-s4040r, even going to add more drives to it. thanks again. J


----------



## uscpsycho

I just asked this in the main Zipper thread, and realized I should have asked it here.

Can you run into problems by running the enhancement script multiple times, or is it designed for that?

I probably won't want to install everything the first time though, so can I run it a second & third time to add new hacks? Will I do any damage if I accidentally answer YES to a previously installed hack?

Finally, if I want to get rid of an installed hack, can I run the enhancement script and answer NO to a speicifc hack to remove it? If not, how does one remove an unwanted hack?

Thanks!!!


----------



## pendragn

uscpsycho said:


> I just asked this in the main Zipper thread, and realized I should have asked it here.
> 
> Can you run into problems by running the enhancement script multiple times, or is it designed for that?
> 
> I probably won't want to install everything the first time though, so can I run it a second & third time to add new hacks? Will I do any damage if I accidentally answer YES to a previously installed hack?
> 
> Finally, if I want to get rid of an installed hack, can I run the enhancement script and answer NO to a speicifc hack to remove it? If not, how does one remove an unwanted hack?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Uninstalling and reinstalling the zipper TiVo side if often suggested as a troubleshooting tip, so you should be fine.

tk


----------



## JWThiers

uscpsycho said:


> I just asked this in the main Zipper thread, and realized I should have asked it here.
> 
> Can you run into problems by running the enhancement script multiple times, or is it designed for that?
> 
> I probably won't want to install everything the first time though, so can I run it a second & third time to add new hacks? Will I do any damage if I accidentally answer YES to a previously installed hack?
> 
> Finally, if I want to get rid of an installed hack, can I run the enhancement script and answer NO to a speicifc hack to remove it? If not, how does one remove an unwanted hack?
> 
> Thanks!!!


If you use Zipper I believe it installs the "enhancement" script from this thread. If that is the case (and I think I am) there is a tweak_uninstall.sh script that will remove the enhancements that IT made. If you have the enhancements file on your tivo you can then run the tweak.sh script again ind it will allow you to reinstall the tweaks. If you have the correct DNS server listed in you networking configuration (I forget the exact location) tweak.sh will go out on the net and download the latest version of the enhancements script.


----------



## Carlton Bale

JWThiers said:


> If you use Zipper I believe it installs the "enhancement" script from this thread. If that is the case (and I think I am) there is a tweak_uninstall.sh script that will remove the enhancements that IT made. If you have the enhancements file on your tivo you can then run the tweak.sh script again ind it will allow you to reinstall the tweaks. If you have the correct DNS server listed in you networking configuration (I forget the exact location) tweak.sh will go out on the net and download the latest version of the enhancements script.


JWThiers: just confirming that everything you stated is true.

The only addition is that the correct DNS server has to be there regardless, to download the "package" that contains programs that the script installs. Also, you can't install the script without first un-installing it. So if you want to add programs that you didn't install the first time, un-install, the re-run.


----------



## JWThiers

Carlton Bale said:


> JWThiers: just confirming that everything you stated is true.
> 
> The only addition is that the correct DNS server has to be there regardless, to download the "package" that contains programs that the script installs. Also, you can't install the script without first un-installing it. So if you want to add programs that you didn't install the first time, un-install, the re-run.


Thanks for the sanity check.


----------



## rbautch

The reason I "make" you uninstall the old before installing the new is that the script is riddled with commands that append things to the author file and the .profile, so that hacks startup when you boot. When you uninstall, it restores the original unappended author file and .profile, so you're starting with a clean slate for the new install. I'm sure there's a more elegant way to do this, but this is the cleanest, and prevents multiple conflicting startup commands in the author file and .profile. 

I'm thinking of making DNS entry an option with the Zipper. Maybe something like "If you know your DNS, enter it here, otherwise press enter to continue".


----------



## Jadawin

Well, it's time. With 4 Series 1 machines to maintain personally (between my house, and my parents), I've decided I need something to standardize installations. Might as well start with 'the best', and get myself a Series 1 version of The Enhancement Script.

So, I've started plugging through it. Any words of advice as I work on this are of course appreciated. When I get somewhere for public consumption, I'll take it to a new thread if needs be. 

bash-2.02# ./swver-test.sh
Detected Tivo software version is: 3.1.0c2-01-1-011
./swver-test.sh: /tvbin/HpkPlatform: No such file or directory
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel 2.4.4
Your Tivo model's code name is
Your Tivo model could not be determined

Sigh.  .... It's a long, long, ro-oo-oad....


----------



## Jadawin

Well, it's time. With four Series 1 machines to maintain personally (between my house, and my parents), I've decided I need something to standardize installations. Might as well start with 'the best', and get myself a Series 1 version of The Enhancement Script.

So, I've started plugging through it. Any words of advice as I work on this are of course appreciated. When I get somewhere for public consumption, I'll take it to a new thread if needs be. 

bash-2.02# ./swver-test.sh
Detected Tivo software version is: 3.1.0c2-01-1-011
./swver-test.sh: /tvbin/HpkPlatform: No such file or directory
Your software version was compiled on Linux kernel 2.4.4
Your Tivo model's code name is
Your Tivo model could not be determined

Sigh.  .... It's a long, long, ro-oo-oad....


----------



## bigrig

I hacked my HR10-250 a while back, and I placed the hacks in /var (d'oh!). Recently one of the hard drives in the Tivo was dying, and I think this somehow caused /var to get wiped.

So I replaced the hard drive and I'm up and running again, but only have telnet access. This script looks like a great way to get back to where I was, and put the hacks in a place where they won't get deleted.

Am I going to have to pull the drive and reinstate /var/hack/tivoftpd.mips to transfer this script before I can use it, or is there some other way?

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## rbautch

Best of luck to you. I have only one request, and that is to not develop a separate set of scripts for S1, but rather modify the current script to recognize a S1 installation and tailor the hacks accordingly. Also keep track of the changes you make to the current script, since I may be making my own changes in parallel. I assume you know that changes you need to make are not in tweak.sh. 

HpkPlatform is a utility that identifies the type of tivo you have by it's "codename". Looks like S1 tivos don't have that utility (or maybe it's located somewhere else), so you may have to find a different way to identify your tivo as an S1. My suggestion is to use the crypto utility that should be on your tivo already.


----------



## rbautch

bigrig said:


> I hacked my HR10-250 a while back, and I placed the hacks in /var (d'oh!). Recently one of the hard drives in the Tivo was dying, and I think this somehow caused /var to get wiped.
> 
> So I replaced the hard drive and I'm up and running again, but only have telnet access. This script looks like a great way to get back to where I was, and put the hacks in a place where they won't get deleted.
> 
> Am I going to have to pull the drive and reinstate /var/hack/tivoftpd.mips to transfer this script before I can use it, or is there some other way?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


Yes, unless you have a serial cable. Next time, put tivoftpd somewhere else other than var.


----------



## bigrig

rbautch said:


> Yes, unless you have a serial cable. Next time, put tivoftpd somewhere else other than var.


Yeah, I've learned my /var lesson!

I do have the components to build a serial cable...maybe it's finally time I put it together. How would it work using that?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## JWThiers

bigrig said:


> Yeah, I've learned my /var lesson!
> 
> I do have the components to build a serial cable...maybe it's finally time I put it together. How would it work using that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


gets you a bash prompt.


----------



## bigrig

JWThiers said:


> gets you a bash prompt.


I'm a Linux/Tivo newb, I need explicit instructions!  

I've already got the telnet bash over ethernet. So I've been doing a little research...found something about zmodem, rz/sz? I'm still trying to figure out how exactly to transfer the file over serial. Do I need some special software on the PC side?

Thanks,

Matt

Edit - Hey, I think I found the explicit instructions I need! http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/37.html


----------



## Geezer

rbautch said:


> The reason I "make" you uninstall the old before installing the new is that the script is riddled with commands that append things to the author file and the .profile, so that hacks startup when you boot. When you uninstall, it restores the original unappended author file and .profile, so you're starting with a clean slate for the new install. I'm sure there's a more elegant way to do this, but this is the cleanest, and prevents multiple conflicting startup commands in the author file and .profile.


I'm not trying to make more work for you because the script is already fantastic. One option maybe to ask whether you want to append to the author file for each section - if reinstalling then you could answer no to all the previous installs. Another option would be to grep the author file to see if the strings exists and then ask whether to overwrite, etc.

Of course, this would open the install script up to a whole new set of user errors  .


----------



## JWThiers

bigrig said:


> I'm a Linux/Tivo newb, I need explicit instructions!
> 
> I've already got the telnet bash over ethernet. So I've been doing a little research...found something about zmodem, rz/sz? I'm still trying to figure out how exactly to transfer the file over serial. Do I need some special software on the PC side?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt
> 
> Edit - Hey, I think I found the explicit instructions I need! http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/37.html


yep that looks like it will do it.


----------



## joebread

Hey Guys, I just hacked one of my tivos w/ the zipper and it worked amaingly  but I want to hack my hr10-250 unit. I ran the zipper on the drive and have a working bash prompt into the tivo but when i try to run the superscript it says that my software is not supported???I know at least 7 people in this forum have upgraded their hr10-250 what am I doing wrong?


----------



## sparks

ok I am going to edit this and say thanks I got it working 

but with mfs do you or should I say must you configure this?
I want to but have read(not sure who) that it was not only not necessary but not
a good idea..
true/false??

personally I want it but have to ask

if not I guess I can do later in tivowebplus


sparks


----------



## pendragn

joebread said:


> Hey Guys, I just hacked one of my tivos w/ the zipper and it worked amaingly  but I want to hack my hr10-250 unit. I ran the zipper on the drive and have a working bash prompt into the tivo but when i try to run the superscript it says that my software is not supported???I know at least 7 people in this forum have upgraded their hr10-250 what am I doing wrong?


The HR10-250 runs an older version of the TiVo software than the other DTiVos do. You can hack it and do some stuff, but not nearly as much. If you can telnet into it you've got about 50% of the hacks that we can talk about here on it already. TiVoweb and CID are the main two hacks people put on it. Do some reading around in the Underground here and see what folks are running on their HR10-250s. That'll give you an idea what can and cannot be done on it.

tk


----------



## rbautch

The HR10-250 works with the Zipper and the enhancement script. The only catch is that you have to have 3.1.5f or 3.1.5e software, which were the latest versions. The superpatch doesnt work on 3.x software, so I have to do manual tivoapp patches in the script. I can't make up tivoapp patches to cover every past version of the software. So, upgrade your software and try again.


----------



## rbautch

sparks said:


> ok I am going to edit this and say thanks I got it working
> 
> but with mfs do you or should I say must you configure this?
> I want to but have read(not sure who) that it was not only not necessary but not
> a good idea..
> true/false??
> 
> personally I want it but have to ask
> 
> if not I guess I can do later in tivowebplus
> 
> sparks


Huh?


----------



## sparks

just want to say I am sorry and should read my own words before posting.
I said MFS because that was the line I was on in the script when I thought of some questions.

MFS ask for the other tivo address and since I have not assigned static addresses 
this should be skipped?

In netconfig should I give the tivo a static IP ?
I have heard that its a good idea and some post on ddb have said
its not.
a lot of this was posted when I did my first tivo last june...with lots of failures 

what should I do, set it up static ip adresses, or does it matter, right now I am not transferring between tivos anyway. I have not run any cables yet between the two.


again sorry for not checking my own post...it was stupid
but then again so am I LOL

I hope this makes more since.

sparks


----------



## bigrig

Okay, so I pulled the drive and got FTP working again. Put the tivotools binaries in /busybox. Can't get the script to work, though - for some reason the path to the busybox commands isn't working.

I added the following to rc.sysinit.author:


Code:


export PATH=$PATH:/busybox

Should I use the line from the 6.2 unguide?


Code:


export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

Or should I have it in a separate ".profile" file like I had previously? Along with with a statement for the Library Path? I'm not sure if I need that anymore...


Code:


export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/var/hack/lib
export PATH=$PATH:/var/hack/bin

Thanks guys!

Matt


----------



## bigrig

Oh yeah, I had one more question:

As the script runs and installs the enhancements, does it modify rc.sysinit.author also?


----------



## rbautch

sparks said:


> just want to say I am sorry and should read my own words before posting.
> I said MFS because that was the line I was on in the script when I thought of some questions.
> 
> MFS ask for the other tivo address and since I have not assigned static addresses
> this should be skipped?
> 
> In netconfig should I give the tivo a static IP ?
> I have heard that its a good idea and some post on ddb have said
> its not.
> a lot of this was posted when I did my first tivo last june...with lots of failures
> 
> what should I do, set it up static ip adresses, or does it matter, right now I am not transferring between tivos anyway. I have not run any cables yet between the two.
> 
> again sorry for not checking my own post...it was stupid
> but then again so am I LOL
> 
> I hope this makes more since.
> 
> sparks


No problem. Static or dhcp doesnt matter, even if you MRV. MRV requires IP params set in MFS, regardless of static or dhcp.


----------



## rbautch

bigrig said:


> Okay, so I pulled the drive and got FTP working again. Put the tivotools binaries in /busybox. Can't get the script to work, though - for some reason the path to the busybox commands isn't working.
> 
> I added the following to rc.sysinit.author:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export PATH=$PATH:/busybox
> 
> Should I use the line from the 6.2 unguide?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> 
> Or should I have it in a separate ".profile" file like I had previously? Along with with a statement for the Library Path? I'm not sure if I need that anymore...
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/var/hack/lib
> export PATH=$PATH:/var/hack/bin
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Matt


Use this in your author file:


Code:


export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox


----------



## rbautch

bigrig said:


> Oh yeah, I had one more question:
> 
> As the script runs and installs the enhancements, does it modify rc.sysinit.author also?


Yes, but it backs up your original author file first.


----------



## bigrig

Thanks rbautch, I'll give that a shot!


----------



## sparks

thank you very much rbautch for the answer and your script.
I have a question on the usb side

after the patch I was curious about what is active in my tivo

lsmod shows this

Module Size Used by Not tainted
af_packet 12096 2
ax8817x 26864 1
usb-ohci 23888 0 (unused)
usbcore 101936 0 [ax8817x usb-ohci]
router 66896 36
therm 1488 0
fan 2240 0
ideturbo 5216 1
irblast 3792 0 (unused)
brcmdrv-rb 1228256 138
cobra 91264 4
oslink 26112 13
ircatch 26832 2
i2c_Series2 14320 0 [therm fan cobra]
modemtty_Series2 4896 0
fpga 1920 2
tivoconfig 960 0 (unused)

the usb.map show that this is for a version2

device ax8817x
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
is this the same for a version1?

the original usb.map listed
device ax8817x
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M

thanks for info, I are confused LOL

sparks
I know linux ...yep I knew linux....well I did 10 yrs ago
now I remember just enough to be dangerous LOL

sparks


----------



## bigrig

rbautch said:


> Use this in your author file:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox


Nope, that doesn't do the trick, either.

Should I put all this stuff in from the unguide?


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=""
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

I'm not sure if that other stuff works with my 3.1.5d kernel.

I used to have a ".profile" file to set the path, should I go back to that?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## bigrig

Okay, .profile did the trick for the path. I couldn't get the script to download the file for some reason, so I manually downloaded it and put it it in the same folder.

Ran the script and it worked great, thanks so much rbautch!!!

But - now my .profile doesn't set the path anymore, I guess it was changed. Is there a way to show the hidden .profile with a FTP client so I can transfer it over and then append to it?

Also...I don't see AlmostThere.png in /tvbin?
Edit - Found the answer for this one. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3763610&&#post3763610

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## rbautch

sparks said:


> device ax8817x
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
> is this the same for a version1?
> 
> the original usb.map listed
> device ax8817x
> product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M


 The entires for version 1 and 2 are different. I modified the enhancement script to insert the lines for version 2 using sed. If you search the script for "sed", you can see what's going on.


----------



## bigrig

mmmkay, here's what my .profile has now:


Code:


export PATH=$PATH:/busybox########################################:/enhancements
TERM=xterm
alias rw='echo "mounting read write"; mount -o remount,rw /'
alias ro='echo "mounting read only"; mount -o remount,ro /'
alias twp='echo "starting Tivowebplus"; /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh'
alias ffind='find / -name'
alias author='joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author'
alias root='joe /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root'
alias twprs='echo "restarting Tivowebplus"; sh /enhancements/TWPrestart.sh'
#########################################
TERM=xterm

#########################################
export PS1="\[\e[33;1m\]HDTivo\[\e[36;1m\]-\[\e[31;1m\]T\[\e[32;1m\]i\[\e[33;1m\]V\[\e[34;1m\]o\[\e[0m\]# \[\e[0m\]"

What's all the stuff at the end? Should my .profile look more like this:


Code:


export PATH=$PATH:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
########################################
TERM=xterm
alias rw='echo "mounting read write"; mount -o remount,rw /'
alias ro='echo "mounting read only"; mount -o remount,ro /'
alias twp='echo "starting Tivowebplus"; /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh'
alias ffind='find / -name'
alias author='joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author'
alias root='joe /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root'
alias twprs='echo "restarting Tivowebplus"; sh /enhancements/TWPrestart.sh'
#########################################
TERM=xterm

#########################################
export PS1="\[\e[33;1m\]HDTivo\[\e[36;1m\]-\[\e[31;1m\]T\[\e[32;1m\]i\[\e[33;1m\]V\[\e[34;1m\]o\[\e[0m\]# \[\e[0m\]"

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

The stuff at the end is the color bash prompt. Your edit looks correct.


----------



## BeanCounter1

I have edited my .profile with joe to include the following

export PS1='[Tivo1-bash] \w # '​
This is basically the original prompt plus the current path. I saved the edit and logged out, then telneted back in, only to find the original prompt from the enhancement script. I then checked my syntax by entering the command at the bash prompt, and my "custom" bash worked fine until I logged out. When I logged back in, it was back to the original.

It seems as if there is another file that is reseting this after the .profile is processed, but I've searched for "PS1" and the only other file mentioned was "/.profile" which I also edited.

Any ideas? There's got to be a way to do this without having to uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## bigrig

You're mounting the drive as read/write, correct?

I'm not real comfortable with joe/vi, so what I do is delete the .profile on the Tivo, edit the file on the PC, transfer over as profile and rename to .profile.

Matt


----------



## Adam1115

I've got to admit, this script is great. At some point I lost my hacks directory and never got around to redoing it.. I decided to do this instead and wow, 60 seconds and I'm done through telnet. Nice job...

I should add. I keep reading people struggleing with uploads and having to use dos2unix or whatever. I've NEVER had to do this. If you're using the dos FTP client (which you should be, don't use windows explorer), just type "type binary" before you upload the files and it will upload them correctly. No DOS2Unix or anything else. You should always use binary uploads when uploading to a Linux box.


----------



## BeanCounter1

bigrig said:


> You're mounting the drive as read/write, correct?
> 
> I'm not real comfortable with joe/vi, so what I do is delete the .profile on the Tivo, edit the file on the PC, transfer over as profile and rename to .profile.
> 
> Matt


I enabled read/write, edited with Joe, and resaved. I wouldn't think it would matter which method I use, especially after a reboot.


----------



## rbautch

BeanCounter1 said:


> I have edited my .profile with joe to include the following
> 
> export PS1='[Tivo1-bash] \w # '​
> This is basically the original prompt plus the current path. I saved the edit and logged out, then telneted back in, only to find the original prompt from the enhancement script. I then checked my syntax by entering the command at the bash prompt, and my "custom" bash worked fine until I logged out. When I logged back in, it was back to the original.
> 
> It seems as if there is another file that is reseting this after the .profile is processed, but I've searched for "PS1" and the only other file mentioned was "/.profile" which I also edited.
> 
> Any ideas? There's got to be a way to do this without having to uninstall/reinstall.


Is it being set in another line in the same .profile? Are you sure you saved the file? Try to view it with vi after you change it.


----------



## BeanCounter1

rbautch said:


> Is it being set in another line in the same .profile? Are you sure you saved the file? Try to view it with vi after you change it.


I only found the PS1 setting in the file once, but there were a lot of other duplicate lines. I never really paid that much attention to them before as I was focused on PS1.

Below is the contents of ".profile". Can I just delete the duplicate lines. I would propose moving the lines starting with "export PS1" and "alias speed" (blue) immediately above the first "###" line, and deleting the lines after "###" (red). It looks like they were simply duplicated when I reran the Enhancement script. Other than this, I don't see any other duplicates that would cause my PS1 statement not to work.

Thoughts?

export TIVO_ROOT=
export TIVO_REMOTE=TIVO
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TERM=xterm
alias rw='echo "mounting read write"; mount -o remount,rw /'
alias ro='echo "mounting read only"; mount -o remount,ro /'
alias twp='echo "starting Tivowebplus"; /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh'
alias ffind='find / -name'
alias author='joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author'
alias root='joe /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root'
alias twprs='echo "restarting Tivowebplus"; sh /enhancements/TWPrestart.sh'
#########################################
TERM=xterm

#########################################
export PS1='[Tivo1-bash] \w # '
alias speed="/busybox/netperf -H 10.1.204 -C -c -- -S 65536 -s 65536"
########################################
TERM=xterm
alias rw='echo "mounting read write"; mount -o remount,rw /'
alias ro='echo "mounting read only"; mount -o remount,ro /'
alias twp='echo "starting Tivowebplus"; /enhancements/TWPrunc.sh'
alias ffind='find / -name'
alias author='joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author'
alias root='joe /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root'
alias twprs='echo "restarting Tivowebplus"; sh /enhancements/TWPrestart.sh'
#########################################
TERM=xterm

#########################################​


----------



## rbautch

You should delete all the duplicates.


----------



## Adam1115

Except... I lost MRV after 2 days. Says "DVR 600" instead of the old name. WTF? I guess I'll have to figure out what happened and reset up MRV manually.


----------



## rbautch

Try using the mrv_name module in Tivowebplus to reset the name.


----------



## DapperDanPomade

mstbone67a said:


> I am proof that yes it can be done on an R10, now of course I had to replace the PROMS.


Congrats! At last I've found someone who's actually done it! I've been scouring the forums looking for proof that it can be done and for some info about how to get a hacked prom. Does anyone have info on where I can get one?


----------



## diamondsw

My apologies for the stupid question (as I'm sure it is answered somewhere in the 50-odd pages of this thread), but is there any way to use the sc62 patches to kill the ads (yellow star), but keep the Tivolution? I actually find that interesting and useful - much more so than the lame "Tivo Suggestions".


----------



## JWThiers

diamondsw said:


> My apologies for the stupid question (as I'm sure it is answered somewhere in the 50-odd pages of this thread), but is there any way to use the sc62 patches to kill the ads (yellow star), but keep the Tivolution? I actually find that interesting and useful - much more so than the lame "Tivo Suggestions".


I think that that is content that tivo pushed to you and if they ain't pushing you can't pull.


----------



## tivo40gb

I need to keep the recordrings on my 6.2 (some of the wife's stuff).

I bought the LBA48 and have created the tools disk. If I already have a 6.2 image on my drive (from directv) there is no need to buy the image disk right? 

I am concerned that there is a difference between the PTVnet instantcake image and the already on my tivo.


----------



## rbautch

diamondsw said:


> My apologies for the stupid question (as I'm sure it is answered somewhere in the 50-odd pages of this thread), but is there any way to use the sc62 patches to kill the ads (yellow star), but keep the Tivolution? I actually find that interesting and useful - much more so than the lame "Tivo Suggestions".


 Yes, run sc62remove.tcl.


----------



## rbautch

tivo40gb said:


> I need to keep the recordrings on my 6.2 (some of the wife's stuff).
> 
> I bought the LBA48 and have created the tools disk. If I already have a 6.2 image on my drive (from directv) there is no need to buy the image disk right?
> 
> I am concerned that there is a difference between the PTVnet instantcake image and the already on my tivo.


 Whatever differences there are won't matter, but it's always nice to have an extra working drive in case you screw things up. If you know what you're doing, you can create an image from your existing drive, rename it to 000001, and put in on the tools disk.


----------



## Xtra7973

Ok I have a question. I get up at 4:30 am EST for work and leave the house at 6:00 am. My problem is my cron reboots my tivo monday 5:25 am EST while im watching the news, very annoying. From my understanding cron goes by GMT and since im EST it should reboot with the original settings at 4:25 am EST but it does not.

So to fix this in crontabs all I should have to change is


Code:


25 9 * * 1,4 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; reboot >> /var/log/cronlog-main

To this


Code:


25 8 * * 1,4 echo "`date` SCHEDULED REBOOT"; reboot >> /var/log/cronlog-main

And also the reboot messages from this


Code:


5 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
15 9 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3

To this


Code:


5 8 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 20 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3
15 8 * * 1,4 cd /var/hack/bin; echo 'SCHEDULED REBOOT IN 10 MINUTES...' | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -c1 -fblack1 -byellow -d3

Is this all I need to do to change it so it does it at 4:25 am EST before I get up?


----------



## rbautch

That's it!


----------



## trainman

Xtra7973 said:


> Ok I have a question. I get up at 4:30 am EST for work and leave the house at 6:00 am. My problem is my cron reboots my tivo monday 5:25 am EST while im watching the news, very annoying. From my understanding cron goes by GMT and since im EST it should reboot with the original settings at 4:25 am EST but it does not. I read somwhere EST is -5 hours from GMT.


Keep in mind that we're currently on daylight savings time, and EDT is GMT -4, which is why a setting of 9:25 GMT means your TiVo is rebooting at 5:25 A.M.

With your new settings, the reboot will happen at 3:25 A.M. once we're back on standard time for the winter months (but I'm assuming that's an okay time for you, too).

Here on the other side of the country, I had to move the reboot time _forward_ so that the reboot wouldn't happen during "Late Night with Conan O'Brien" in the winter months (at 1:25 A.M. PST).


----------



## Xtra7973

Thank you rbautch for confirming this for me. And for everything else you do too. 
And thank you trainman for bringing DST to my attention. I for the life of me couldn't figure out why it was rebooting at 5:25 am when the settings in cron had it to reboot at 4:25. It all makes sense now and seems so obvious. Damn DST messes up my sleep, and now it crossed the line messing with the tivo  Thank you guys.


----------



## Ran94

I am having an issue regarding installation of the tweak. This is what I get when I telnet:

bash-2.02# cd /var
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
tweak.sh: line 15: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
'weak.sh: line 15: ` elif [ "$tivoapp" = "e" ]; then
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## bigrig

Need to run dos2unix on the script.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3561356&&#post3561356

Matt


----------



## bigrig

TivoWebPlus question:

I used a TWP self-installer that installed it to /var/local/tivoweb-tcl

When running the script I said yes TWP is installed - it looked for it but didn't find it. Should I just delete that dir, run the script again saying no previous TWP? Can I just use the script for installing TWP, or should I use the uninstall script and do it all over?

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## rbautch

bigrig said:


> TivoWebPlus question:
> 
> I used a TWP self-installer that installed it to /var/local/tivoweb-tcl
> 
> When running the script I said yes TWP is installed - it looked for it but didn't find it. Should I just delete that dir, run the script again saying no previous TWP? Can I just use the script for installing TWP, or should I use the uninstall script and do it all over?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


The TWP installation is very portable. You can move the entire directory anywhere you want, and then add a line in your author file to launch it when your tivo boots. Or if you want my customized version of TWP, you can delete the entire directory, and run the script again, answering no to previous TWP.


----------



## emartin358

I have just installed the Enhancement script on 2 series 2 D*tivos. One is on a fresh install using instant cake and the other is on a unit that was hacked a year ago, both using 6.2. I had no problem setting the IP address on the first unit but can't change it on the second. The script shows what it is set at but won't allow any changes. How can I change the address on this unit?


----------



## rbautch

emartin358 said:


> I have just installed the Enhancement script on 2 series 2 D*tivos. One is on a fresh install using instant cake and the other is on a unit that was hacked a year ago, both using 6.2. I had no problem setting the IP address on the first unit but can't change it on the second. The script shows what it is set at but won't allow any changes. How can I change the address on this unit?


 The unit that was hacked already is probably setting an IP address somewhere else, causing a confict. Check test.conf or rc.sysinit.author for ifconfig commands, and remove them. How was the tivo hacked previosly...Sleeper, killhdinitrd, other?


----------



## emartin358

rbautch said:


> The unit that was hacked already is probably setting an IP address somewhere else, causing a confict. Check test.conf or rc.sysinit.author for ifconfig commands, and remove them. How was the tivo hacked previosly...Sleeper, killhdinitrd, other?


I'm not sure but I think it was killhdinitrd. A friend did most of the work on the first unit. I looked in test.conf and rc.sysinit.author using joe and haven't seen any signs of ifconfig commands. Any other places I can look?


----------



## rbautch

emartin358 said:


> I'm not sure but I think it was killhdinitrd. A friend did most of the work on the first unit. I looked in test.conf and rc.sysinit.author using joe and haven't seen any signs of ifconfig commands. Any other places I can look?


You can use the grep command to search for a file that contains it. You can also check the IP paramters in tivowebplus.


----------



## PeterGriffin

I want to replace the splash screen with a vacation photo. What is the limit on size/dimension/pixel density for the png file? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bigrig

rbautch said:


> Be careful if you edit your splash screen. Tivo is very particular about the format. The size has to be exactly 720x480 pixels, true color (24-bit), with a resolution of 73 pixels per inch. I had to pull my drive a few times when a non-conforming graphic threw my Tivo into a reboot loop. I used Visio to create the graphic, then saved as a .png, then resized in MS PhotoEditor. I'll post the source graphics on the website so you can play around with it. Be sure to post your new splash screen if you come up with something good! The other 2 splash screens are stored in MFS and need a tcl script to change.


--


----------



## emartin358

Thanks for the help rbautch. I decided to pull the drive out and Zipper it. All went well with the exception of Hackman which didn't seem to load or install. I'll be checking that out next.
Thanks again. 


Found my answer. All it takes is a little search.


----------



## 6stringbass

emartin358 said:


> Thanks for the help rbautch. I decided to pull the drive out and Zipper it. All went well with the exception of Hackman which didn't seem to load or install. I'll be checking that out next.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Found my answer. All it takes is a little search.


Did you find the answer as to why it wasn't there or how to turn it back on?


----------



## MEJHarrison

Is there any good reason to keep the cron job that spits the date out to cron.test.out every five minutes? Since everything seems to be working fine, I'm not sure I see the point.


----------



## emartin358

See posts #1339 thru #1343.


----------



## rbautch

MEJHarrison said:


> Is there any good reason to keep the cron job that spits the date out to cron.test.out every five minutes? Since everything seems to be working fine, I'm not sure I see the point.


It cant hurt, but there's not a reason to keep it beyond troubleshooting cron. I suggest commenting it out rather than deleting it.


----------



## MEJHarrison

rbautch said:


> It cant hurt, but there's not a reason to keep it beyond troubleshooting cron. I suggest commenting it out rather than deleting it.


I was looking at one of my logs (don't recall which at the moment but it wasn't cron.test.out) and it was filled with entries for this job. I just thought that the log would be easier to read without all those entries.

Anyway, I commented it out already. So I can easily re-enable it if the need arises.


----------



## bigrig

The tweak.sh script downloads the tgz file. Didn't work for me for some reason, so I downloaded it and put it in the same dir with the script. No problemo.

Matt


----------



## BrianEst

Will the Zipper work on a Series 1 SAT-T60 machine? I lost my channel icons/logos with a hard drive update and I am looking for a way to get them back.


----------



## JWThiers

BrianEst said:


> Will the Zipper work on a Series 1 SAT-T60 machine? I lost my channel icons/logos with a hard drive update and I am looking for a way to get them back.


According to the zipper instruction page:

WORKS ON THE FOLLOWING TIVOS
Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40/80/120
Phillips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R,
SIR-S4120R
Phillips HR10-250
Does not work on the R10


----------



## BrianEst

Does this enhancement work on Series 1 DirecTIVOs? I have software 3.5 running on a SAT-T60. If so, it is not clear to me how to do this. Any help would be great. I am really just looking to have the channel icons show up on a recently replaced hard drive A.


----------



## The Bird

I've zippered 2 dtivos last week so I should have the latest enhancement script. I selected not to install JOE or TWP which I now would like. So I tried to rerun tweak but it wants me to uninstall first.

Question: Is there a command that will add these two apps. or would I have to uninstall then re-run tweak, if this is the case, will I have to FTP the file back in after uninstalling it.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

BrianEst said:


> Does this enhancement work on Series 1 DirecTIVOs? I have software 3.5 running on a SAT-T60. If so, it is not clear to me how to do this. Any help would be great. I am really just looking to have the channel icons show up on a recently replaced hard drive A.


No, does not work with S1 Tivos.


----------



## rbautch

The Bird said:


> I've zippered 2 dtivos last week so I should have the latest enhancement script. I selected not to install JOE or TWP which I now would like. So I tried to rerun tweak but it wants me to uninstall first.
> 
> Question: Is there a command that will add these two apps. or would I have to uninstall then re-run tweak, if this is the case, will I have to FTP the file back in after uninstalling it.
> 
> Thanks.


Have to uninstall/reinstall (which takes all of one minute), or else install those hacks manually. If your DNS settings work, then you won't have to FTP anything.


----------



## pallen4215

I don't have internet access on my tivo. Is this file the only one I need to download? Where do I put it, do I need to extract it, do I need to edit your script?

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz

Thanks for your help, great job.


----------



## bigrig

Put that file in the same location as tweak.sh. That's all you need to do.

Matt


----------



## jasonv1

Was I supposed to be prompted for DNS servers during the HD hacking process?

When I booted up and went to run the script it couldn't resolve. I put a hosts entry in (/etc/hosts) for the website and it ran fine.

I realize now that I can edit using TivoWeb I just wondered if the DNS thing was normal behavior.


----------



## pendragn

jasonv1 said:


> Was I supposed to be prompted for DNS servers during the HD hacking process?
> 
> When I booted up and went to run the script it couldn't resolve. I put a hosts entry in (/etc/hosts) for the website and it ran fine.
> 
> I realize now that I can edit using TivoWeb I just wondered if the DNS thing was normal behavior.


Nope, you weren't supposed to get prompted. Your gateway is set as your DNS server, with the assumption that most folks are running routers that will handle DNS queries. I had to go in and set my DNS server too.

tk


----------



## charlestwaters

Two quick questions...

1) I installed the CID feature with the script. However, my TiVo continues to pick up the phone and dial-out. A) Will / can this come back to haunt me!? B) How can I stop it from dialing out!?

2) I want to install some new logos for some new channels we have in my area. What folder can I find all the logos in!? I tried to use the "Import" under Logo Manager or whatever it is via TWP, and it gives me a 404 error.

3) Is there a way to delete some of the programs from the "Un-Delete" folder!? I have about 3 pages of programs in there, and my hdd is starting to get extremely full! 

--- Goobz!


----------



## Fofer

charlestwaters said:


> 3) Is there a way to delete some of the programs from the "Un-Delete" folder!? I have about 3 pages of programs in there, and my hdd is starting to get extremely full!


The space taken up by the files in the "Un-Delete folder" is fully available to new recordings. There is no reason to want to delete them. The fact that you have about 3 pages of programs in there means precisely that you have PLENTY of available room for new recordings and have nothing to worry about (in terms of your HD being "extremely full.")


----------



## charlestwaters

Kewl! Thanx for the response. I was thinking that it took up some of the HDD space as well. I take it the 10-250 erases them as space is needed as well!?

Now all I have to do is figure out answers to my other problems are that I listed...


----------



## trainsho

hi, multi questions not sure if they all belong here....... 1) should I have added larger drive before zipper?, if so will insta cake wipe zipper? 2) is there a list of commands specific for TWP as well as the other programs for tivo or are they just basic Linux 3) do I understand there is no way to make ttg work for D*tivos? 

zipper works WOW wonderful (actually ran it three times, always getting the success wording an then the reboot on first boot, but NOTHING sure enough you all have it right FA120 works simply easy ) thanks everyone J


----------



## pallen4215

Any suggestions on a USB 2 wireless or wired nic? Right now I'm using a Linksys USB100. I'd like to upgrade it and hopefully see a big difference on transfering shows to my PC.


----------



## JWThiers

trainsho said:


> hi, multi questions not sure if they all belong here....... 1) should I have added larger drive before zipper?, if so will insta cake wipe zipper? 2) is there a list of commands specific for TWP as well as the other programs for tivo or are they just basic Linux 3) do I understand there is no way to make ttg work for D*tivos?
> 
> zipper works WOW wonderful (actually ran it three times, always getting the success wording an then the reboot on first boot, but NOTHING sure enough you all have it right FA120 works simply easy ) thanks everyone J


1) Since you are talking about using IC anyway, Just copy the image file to your zipper tools cd and answer y when it asks if you want to install a new image. Zipper will take care of the rest. 
2) Not sure what you are talking about, TWP is a web interface to access your tivo once it is running you access it like a webpage , point and click. 
3) TTG does not work with D*tivo, MRV does. You can get this functionality with other programs but we are not allowed to talk about them here because that is extraction.


----------



## Gunnyman

pallen4215 said:


> Any suggestions on a USB 2 wireless or wired nic? Right now I'm using a Linksys USB100. I'd like to upgrade it and hopefully see a big difference on transfering shows to my PC.


Netgear FA120 Wired
Best (IMHO) adapter available.


----------



## bigrig

charlestwaters said:


> Two quick questions...
> 
> 1) I installed the CID feature with the script. However, my TiVo continues to pick up the phone and dial-out. A) Will / can this come back to haunt me!? B) How can I stop it from dialing out!?
> 
> 2) I want to install some new logos for some new channels we have in my area. What folder can I find all the logos in!? I tried to use the "Import" under Logo Manager or whatever it is via TWP, and it gives me a 404 error.


1) I have fakecall and "upgradesoftware=false" for bootpage. I'm not sure if both of those are necessary, but my Tivo doesn't update the software. It does call out, though.

2) Use telnet to mount as "rw" before you upload. If that doesn't do the trick, create a "/tivowebplus/upload" dir

Matt


----------



## pearkel

Hey guys looking for a little guidance. I have lost my twp on one of my hacked tivos. I went to uninstall tweak and keep getting some syntax error line 79 and It won't uninstall nor will it let me reinstall tweak keeps saying please uninstall first. This is on a pre-zippered tivo. So what is the best path for me to take. I would like to get the script updated to the other 2 tivos that have been zippered. 
Thanks


----------



## 6stringbass

pallen4215 said:


> Any suggestions on a USB 2 wireless or wired nic? Right now I'm using a Linksys USB100. I'd like to upgrade it and hopefully see a big difference on transfering shows to my PC.


Since the 100 is a usb 1.1 device you should see a difference with any usb 2 adapter. You'll have your best speed with a wired adapter. If you've Zippered yourself then you can use a USB200M or get one of the Netgear adapters.


----------



## Fofer

I've had great success with the D-Link DUB-E100 USB 2.0 Ethernet adapter.


----------



## rbautch

pearkel said:


> Hey guys looking for a little guidance. I have lost my twp on one of my hacked tivos. I went to uninstall tweak and keep getting some syntax error line 79 and It won't uninstall nor will it let me reinstall tweak keeps saying please uninstall first. This is on a pre-zippered tivo. So what is the best path for me to take. I would like to get the script updated to the other 2 tivos that have been zippered.
> Thanks


Restore the backup author file and .profile, then delete the enhancements directory, then run tweak.sh. Alternatively, you can grab the tools disk download drom the Zipper website, extract the uninstall script from rbautch_files.tgz, FTP it to your tivo and then run it. You could also try to fix your existing uninstall script by running dos2unix on it (if dos line ending were the problem).


----------



## llurkin

While I have run the Zipper on about 4 drives in my two systems with no problems, I am now stumped.

I have experienced a problem with the Zipper and tweak.sh that is driving me to distraction. So much so, that I have printed out tweak.sh and am single stepping through the process. As a background, I've created the enhancements directory, then moved rbautch_files.tgz into the directory. I've also created /enhancements/varhacks..

Then the following tar command causes the same message as tweak.sh

bash-2.02# pwd
/enhancements
bash-2.02# dir
rbautch_files.tgz varhacks
bash-2.02# tar -zxvf /rbautch_files.tgz 1>/dev/null
unzip: cannot find /rbautch_files.tgz, /rbautch_files.tgz.zip or /rbautch_files.tgz.ZIP.
bash-2.02# tar -zxvf rbautch_files.tgz 1>/dev/null
End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive. In the
latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
the last disk(s) of this archive.
note: rbautch_files.tgz may be a plain executable, not an archive
unzip: cannot find zipfile directory in one of rbautch_files.tgz or
rbautch_files.tgz.zip, and cannot find rbautch_files.tgz.ZIP, period.
bash-2.02#

What is this message saying. It does not seem to matter if I type the exact commands that exist in tweak.sh, or the tar command when I am actually in the /enhancements directory.

The drive is a 80% full 200 gig that I don't wish to loose the recordings.

What should I do now?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

llurkin said:


> While I have run the Zipper on about 4 drives in my two systems with no problems, I am now stumped.
> 
> I have experienced a problem with the Zipper and tweak.sh that is driving me to distraction. So much so, that I have printed out tweak.sh and am single stepping through the process. As a background, I've created the enhancements directory, then moved rbautch_files.tgz into the directory. I've also created /enhancements/varhacks..
> 
> Then the following tar command causes the same message as tweak.sh
> 
> bash-2.02# pwd
> /enhancements
> bash-2.02# dir
> rbautch_files.tgz varhacks
> bash-2.02# tar -zxvf /rbautch_files.tgz 1>/dev/null
> unzip: cannot find /rbautch_files.tgz, /rbautch_files.tgz.zip or /rbautch_files.tgz.ZIP.
> bash-2.02# tar -zxvf rbautch_files.tgz 1>/dev/null
> End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
> a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive. In the
> latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
> the last disk(s) of this archive.
> note: rbautch_files.tgz may be a plain executable, not an archive
> unzip: cannot find zipfile directory in one of rbautch_files.tgz or
> rbautch_files.tgz.zip, and cannot find rbautch_files.tgz.ZIP, period.
> bash-2.02#
> 
> What is this message saying. It does not seem to matter if I type the exact commands that exist in tweak.sh, or the tar command when I am actually in the /enhancements directory.
> 
> The drive is a 80% full 200 gig that I don't wish to loose the recordings.
> 
> What should I do now?


You don't want rbautch-files.tgz in /enhancements. In fact you don't even want to create /enhancements -- that's what tweak.sh does. You put rbautch-files.tgz in /hacks -- the same directory that tweak.sh is in.


----------



## rbautch

llurkin said:


> While I have run the Zipper on about 4 drives in my two systems with no problems, I am now stumped.
> 
> I have experienced a problem with the Zipper and tweak.sh that is driving me to distraction. So much so, that I have printed out tweak.sh and am single stepping through the process. As a background, I've created the enhancements directory, then moved rbautch_files.tgz into the directory. I've also created /enhancements/varhacks..
> 
> Then the following tar command causes the same message as tweak.sh
> 
> bash-2.02# pwd
> /enhancements
> bash-2.02# dir
> rbautch_files.tgz varhacks
> bash-2.02# tar -zxvf /rbautch_files.tgz 1>/dev/null
> unzip: cannot find /rbautch_files.tgz, /rbautch_files.tgz.zip or /rbautch_files.tgz.ZIP.
> bash-2.02# tar -zxvf rbautch_files.tgz 1>/dev/null
> End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
> a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive. In the
> latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
> the last disk(s) of this archive.
> note: rbautch_files.tgz may be a plain executable, not an archive
> unzip: cannot find zipfile directory in one of rbautch_files.tgz or
> rbautch_files.tgz.zip, and cannot find rbautch_files.tgz.ZIP, period.
> bash-2.02#
> 
> What is this message saying. It does not seem to matter if I type the exact commands that exist in tweak.sh, or the tar command when I am actually in the /enhancements directory.
> 
> The drive is a 80% full 200 gig that I don't wish to loose the recordings.
> 
> What should I do now?


 Sounds like the rbautch_files.tgz file is corrupt or didnt download correctly. If you delete that file and rerun tweak.sh it will automatically download a fresh one for you. If that doesnt work, extract a new .tgz file from the tools disk and FTP it to your Tivo.


----------



## llurkin

OK..
I went to www.mastersav and downloaded a fresh copy of rbautch_files.tgz

I started Tera Term and entered my tivo and got a bash prompt. typed "mount -o remount,rw / " in tera term, then, while I was in the directory where the new copy of the tgz was, I started ftp, and put the file into /hacks/

then..

bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
bash-2.02# dir
mfs_network rbautch_files.tgz superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl tweak.sh
network.tcl set_mrv_name_67.tcl superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.txt tweak_uninstall.sh
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive. In the
latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
the last disk(s) of this archive.
note: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz may be a plain executable, not an archive
unzip: cannot find zipfile directory in one of /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz or
/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz.zip, and cannot find /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz.ZIP, period.
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: y
cat: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
unzip: cannot find /^sleep/d, /^sleep/d.zip or /^sleep/d.ZIP.
bash-2.02#

It almost seems that the tivo has a command that states, on error, tell him about the zip commands.

I have taken the drive out 4 times, and ran the zipper on the drive.

It is confounding what is going on..


----------



## llurkin

I wonder if it would be wise to erase the /hacks/ directory, and zipper the drive again?

Any thoughts..


----------



## llurkin

removed the /hacks directory, and the /enhancements directory, rezippered the drive in my PC.

Put it in the Tivo, used tera term, and timorously typed sh tweak.sh in the /hacks directory.

NOTHING CHANGED!.. SAME REPORT! Ie: here's how to use zip... 

Well, like Edison, I know alot of ways not to get the result I want.


----------



## JoelCFC25

Looking at tweak.sh, it's clear to me that the script is finding the appropriately named file rbautch_files.tgz, creating /enhancements, and moving the .tgz file there. It's bombing upon attempting to unzip (before it even gets to untarring) the file. 

Googling the phrase "End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive." is informative and points to what the author suggested, that your rbautch_files.tgz is corrupted somehow. That is occurring either upon original download of the file, or upon transfering it via FTP. Just to be clear--you aren't transfering it in ascii mode are you? I know that's a silly question but just to cover all the bases....


----------



## rbautch

Try the following commands to eliminate FTP as the problem:


Code:


wget -O /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
tar -zxvf /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz


----------



## sonyuser

I have been running this script for several months now without a hitch. Great work by Rbautch. Have had phone line plugged in because I like the caller ID. Fakecall had been working as stated all this time and confirmed as it always said the next call would either be the upcoming Sunday or Wednesday.

On my last phone bill, I saw numerous outgoing phone calls on my phone bill to DTV. I had never seen these before. I have my receiver set up to reboot periodically per the script. Not sure why these phone calls started happening. I do NOT purchase any PPV. When I look at call status now, it no longer is on Sun or Wed.

Is there anyway to manually run the FAKECALL script? I did a search (find) for Fakecall but could not find it. Trying to see what is going on.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

sonyuser said:


> I have been running this script for several months now without a hitch. Great work by Rbautch. Have had phone line plugged in because I like the caller ID. Fakecall had been working as stated all this time and confirmed as it always said the next call would either be the upcoming Sunday or Wednesday.
> 
> On my last phone bill, I saw numerous outgoing phone calls on my phone bill to DTV. I had never seen these before. I have my receiver set up to reboot periodically per the script. Not sure why these phone calls started happening. I do NOT purchase any PPV. When I look at call status now, it no longer is on Sun or Wed.
> 
> Is there anyway to manually run the FAKECALL script? I did a search (find) for Fakecall but could not find it. Trying to see what is going on.


There are two types of calls a DTiVo makes -- one for the TiVo stuff which the hacks and fakecall block, the other is to DTV. This is how software updates and PPV purchases get handled. My DTiVo seems to dial out to DTV about once every 60 days. I suspect that what your unit is doing is normal and not causing any problems.

Fakecall can be run by typing the following at a bash prompt:

/enhancements/fakecall.tcl

Linux is very particular about case, so a search for Fakecall is different than a search for fakecall. Also, the full name of the file is fakecall.tcl. A search hint is to use an * to more easily find files, for example:

ffind fakecall*


----------



## llurkin

Thanks for the suggestions, but before they were posted, I tried one other item that appears to have worked well.

Because the program crashed at the same place each time, everything pointed to a corrupt rbautch_files.tgz file. By removing the file with rm, my suspicion was that, like dos, removing a file in Linux just removed some letters from the filename. When the file was reloaded, it was being put in the same place, with the same corruption. So.. I did a tweak_uninstall, then I used mv to rename the corrupt file to rbautch_files.tgg, then ftp'd the rbautch_files.tgz from my PC file back to the Tivo.

In my mind, all the zipper files were where they were supposed to be, so I ran sh tweak.sh and.. SUCCESS!

Now I have some other things I wish to do, and if they work, and haven't been reported before, I'll post the results.

Thanks to Rbautch and Gunnyman for a GREAT PROGRAM!


----------



## rbautch

sonyuser said:


> I have been running this script for several months now without a hitch. Great work by Rbautch. Have had phone line plugged in because I like the caller ID. Fakecall had been working as stated all this time and confirmed as it always said the next call would either be the upcoming Sunday or Wednesday.
> 
> On my last phone bill, I saw numerous outgoing phone calls on my phone bill to DTV. I had never seen these before. I have my receiver set up to reboot periodically per the script. Not sure why these phone calls started happening. I do NOT purchase any PPV. When I look at call status now, it no longer is on Sun or Wed.
> 
> Is there anyway to manually run the FAKECALL script? I did a search (find) for Fakecall but could not find it. Trying to see what is going on.


Navigate to /busybox and run it with *tivosh fakecall.tcl*


----------



## pallen4215

6stringbass said:


> If you've Zippered yourself then you can use a USB200M or get one of the Netgear adapters.


I didn't use zipper, but I did use rbautch's enhancement script. Will I need to do anything else?


----------



## alert5

> Originally Posted by sonyuser
> I have been running this script for several months now without a hitch. Great work by Rbautch. Have had phone line plugged in because I like the caller ID. Fakecall had been working as stated all this time and confirmed as it always said the next call would either be the upcoming Sunday or Wednesday.
> 
> On my last phone bill, I saw numerous outgoing phone calls on my phone bill to DTV. I had never seen these before. I have my receiver set up to reboot periodically per the script. Not sure why these phone calls started happening. I do NOT purchase any PPV. When I look at call status now, it no longer is on Sun or Wed.
> 
> Is there anyway to manually run the FAKECALL script? I did a search (find) for Fakecall but could not find it. Trying to see what is going on.


Actually I think crontabs with callerID enabled kicks off a forced reboot every Sunday and Wednesday. Fakecall in my crontabs root is set to execute once a day. The default for Fakecall was 10:20PM CST everyday with my version of the tweak. I changed this to reflect my time zone (EDT) when I modified my callerID box forced reboots to happen at 3:25AM EDT.

I would check your cron root to be sure Fakecall is happening daily, not just when a reboot occurs.


----------



## alert5

Wed May 17 02:20:05 UTC 2006 Fakecall was run successfully, run verified
Wed May 17 07:14:03 UTC 2006 TWP stopped
Wed May 17 07:15:04 UTC 2006 TWP started
Wed May 17 07:22:01 UTC 2006 cron.test.out deleted
Wed May 17 07:28:02 UTC 2006 Fakecall was run successfully, run verified

The above is from my cronlog-main. It will show you if Fakecall is the result of a reboot or a scheduled daily Fakecall.


----------



## isdnmatt

Is there something wrong with the archive that the script is downloading? I was able to use the script about 2 weeks ago, and now I get an error of tar:invalid tar magic.


----------



## eclipsme

My problems all started here - "tar: Invalid tar magic"

I downloaded tweak.zip, ftp to the tivo, unziped it there. then from a bash prompt typed sh tweak.sh. Here is what happened:

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: r
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to {removed url per your restrictions}[69.90.236.30]:80
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2032 KB 00:00 ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Invalid tar magic
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# path
bash: path: command not found
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
tweak-uninstall.sh: tweak-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

I can't install, can't uninstall. Kind of stuck. The main thing I was wanting from the script was the usb2 drivers. What should I do now?

Thanks,
Harvey


----------



## rbautch

eclipsme said:


> My problems all started here - "tar: Invalid tar magic"
> 
> I downloaded tweak.zip, ftp to the tivo, unziped it there. then from a bash prompt typed sh tweak.sh. Here is what happened:
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Original unpatched tivoapp found in /tvbin. This takes up lots of space and may
> interfere with running this script. Enter r to remove it, k to keep it, or e to
> exit this this script now so you can FTP it to your PC. Enter r k or e here: r
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to {removed url per your restrictions}[69.90.236.30]:80
> rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2032 KB 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Invalid tar magic
> mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y
> 
> Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
> tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# path
> bash: path: command not found
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
> tweak-uninstall.sh: tweak-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> 
> I can't install, can't uninstall. Kind of stuck. The main thing I was wanting from the script was the usb2 drivers. What should I do now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvey


Download Alphawolfs all in one utilities and install them on your tivo. Then either try to run the script again, or try out the tar command on the /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz archive first. I'll check the archive to make sure nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## rbautch

I think it's the archive itself. I'll uploaded it again to see if it fixes it.


----------



## rbautch

Fixed it. tar magic is good again. Try it now.


----------



## eclipsme

Hmm. You may have fixed the original problem - don't know - haven't been able to get that far yet. I still can't install or uninstall. Here is a dump:

bash-2.02# unzip tweak.zip
Archive: tweak.zip
replace tweak.sh? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: y
inflating: tweak.sh
bash-2.02# ls
tweak.sh tweak.zip
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
tweak-uninstall.sh: tweak-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

Harvey


----------



## eclipsme

rbautch said:


> Download Alphawolfs all in one utilities and install them on your tivo. Then either try to run the script again, or try out the tar command on the /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz archive first. I'll check the archive to make sure nothing is wrong with it.


BTW - I have the busybox utilities on my tivo - is that what you mean here? I tried to tar the rbautch_files.tgz archive, but with the same error, of course. Without being able to run the original script, this archive still has the problem that you seem to have solved. I am thinking of deleting the enhancments folder, and then starting over, but am leary without hearing from you first. I will hang tight.

Thanks for the help,

Harvey


----------



## SteelersFan

eclipsme said:


> Hmm. You may have fixed the original problem - don't know - haven't been able to get that far yet. I still can't install or uninstall. Here is a dump:
> 
> bash-2.02# unzip tweak.zip
> Archive: tweak.zip
> replace tweak.sh? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: y
> inflating: tweak.sh
> bash-2.02# ls
> tweak.sh tweak.zip
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Enhancements directory detected. Run the uninstall script first. Exiting...
> bash-2.02# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
> tweak-uninstall.sh: tweak-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Harvey


Two possibilities:
1. Try: sh tweak_uninstall.sh (Notice the underscore instead of the dash)
2. Try ftp'ing a fresh copy of tweak_uninstall.sh (or tweak-uninstall.sh) and try again.


----------



## slydog75

SteelersFan said:


> Two possibilities:
> 1. Try: sh tweak_uninstall.sh (Notice the underscore instead of the dash)
> 2. Try ftp'ing a fresh copy of tweak_uninstall.sh (or tweak-uninstall.sh) and try again.


Problem is he doesn't have a tweak_uninstall.sh (at least not in that directory). When he did a list there was only tweak.sh and tweak.zip. tweak_uninstall.sh is created when you run tweak.sh so he's kinda in a catch 22.

I think deleting your enhancements directory may do the trick. Actually don't delete it just rename it so the script doesn't see it. Then if this messes something else up you can just rename it back.


----------



## eclipsme

SteelersFan said:


> Two possibilities:
> 1. Try: sh tweak_uninstall.sh (Notice the underscore instead of the dash)
> 2. Try ftp'ing a fresh copy of tweak_uninstall.sh (or tweak-uninstall.sh) and try again.


I tried it from both the tweak and the enhancements directory. The problem here, I think, is that the uninstall script never got installed.

Where would I ftp it from? The only file on my computer is the new tweak.zip (as of this morning).

Can I do a manual uninstall?

Can I manually run the script that installs the usb drivers?

Here is listing of the enhancments directory, if it helps:

bash-2.02# ls
LG-standard-v193.slice fakecall.osd
License.txt fakecall.tcl
TWP_archive.tgz ipflags.tcl
TWPrestart.sh joe.tgz
backup.itcl ncid-0.61.series2-tivo.tgz
backup_run.sh net-launch.sh
backup_write_static.tcl net-status.tcl
cert-remover.tcl netperf
ckwireless.tcl netserver
crond.bin network-delete.tcl
dbload30.tcl network-en.tcl
delete.tcl new_splash_rcb.png
drivers rbautch_files.tgz
endpad.tcl varhacks
endpadplus.tcl
bash-2.02#

Thanks again,
Harvey


----------



## SteelersFan

eclipsme said:


> Where would I ftp it from? The only file on my computer is the new tweak.zip (as of this morning).
> 
> Harvey


Here is where the file is. Copy it to your PC then FTP from PC to Tivo. During he last Zipper install I did it put that file into the /hacks folder.


----------



## eclipsme

slydog75 said:


> Problem is he doesn't have a tweak_uninstall.sh (at least not in that directory). When he did a list there was only tweak.sh and tweak.zip. tweak_uninstall.sh is created when you run tweak.sh so he's kinda in a catch 22.
> 
> I think deleting your enhancements directory may do the trick. Actually don't delete it just rename it so the script doesn't see it. Then if this messes something else up you can just rename it back.


Yes, exactly.

I renamed enhancements and re-ran the tweak script. It just finished and I am rebooting. "Almost there...." I didn't replace the splash screen, but did most everything else.

I am always most concerned at this point. Will it actually boot? Will running the uninstall script remove all changes? I do I do that with a Tivo that won't boot? Pull the drive, I guess, and do it from a PC.

Now I have 'acquiring information from satellite..." Looking good so far.

Now a blank screan and... HOORAY! I have TV again. Thanks for all the help, everyone. I am off to explore what I have done.

Harvey


----------



## slydog75

Gratz and enjoy!


----------



## eclipsme

One note... well, maybe 2 or 3...

If you let the script change the bash prompt, tytools will also need to be told what the new prompt is or tserver will not work. Actually, it is tserver where the problem is, but you change the the expected prompt in tytools.

Also, I had a minor problem with the caller id. My tv overscans a bit too much for my taste, but there seems to be no permanant way to change that, even through service codes. Caller id by default comes up at the very top of the screen, which was mostly cut off on my set. This behavior is changable in the out2osd.conf file found in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc. This does not seem to be the default location for this file, but is where I found it after using this script.

All in all, very happy and very greatful to rbautch for the script and to those who helped me out.

BTW - my network speed has increased 4 fold thanks to the usb2 driver! Yay!

Harvey


----------



## jmasterman

I am new to this but have been reading for a while. I have not found a match to this question so I hope it OK to ask.
I just put a 6.2 instant cake image with ptvnet in my Dtivo. 
I have TWP and tserver working. Can I use the enhancement script on this unit? Do I need to remove anything first?


----------



## rbautch

Yes you can. After the enhancement script runs, delete the /ptvugrade/tivowebplus directory, and replace it with the /tivowebplus directory that the script installs.


----------



## oiler_head

So I thought I'd try to zipper a DTV on a lark. I got the imaged laid and the files copied and the drive back in the DTV. It rebooted without issue. But now I am stuck here:

_bash-2.02# tweak.sh
Existing rbautch_files.tgz archive found in /hacks/
Skipping new script download...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: inflate error 2
tar: Unable to read all data
tar: Unable to read all data
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
./ /tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory_

I can run the uninstall but it only gets rid of files in the /enhancements dir but not the dir.

When I try to re-run tweak.sh I end up in the same place.

Please help....

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Delete the rbautch_files.tgz file, then run tweak.sh again. It will then download a fresh copy of rbautch_files.tgz.


----------



## oiler_head

Thanks rbautch for the repsonse...

I don't have the DTV connected to the internet so I DL'd the latest .tgz from mastersav.com and I'll FTP it over.

Do I need to concern myself with the /enhancements dir that won't delete?


----------



## rbautch

oiler_head said:


> Thanks rbautch for the repsonse...
> 
> I don't have the DTV connected to the internet so I DL'd the latest .tgz from mastersav.com and I'll FTP it over.
> 
> Do I need to concern myself with the /enhancements dir that won't delete?


Try deleting it with rm -rf /enhancements.


----------



## oiler_head

Rbauth thanks for the help but I'm still stuck.

I've removed the /enhancements directory. I DL'd the latest rbautch_files.tgz and FTP'd it to the /hacks directory using ASCII mode. Still no luck...

The problem appears to be around the tar command. I cannot run tar -zxvf let alone tar -t. I re-read the exchanges you had with "eclipsme" but I haven't had the same success as him although I do have the tweak_uninstall.sh script.

When I researched the error I discovered that there was a bug with busybox and tar (http://bugs.uclibc.org/view.php?id=231) but its since been fixed. I have BusyBox 1.00 installed (presumably from the tivotools.tar). Do I need to rezipper this drive with a newer version of the tivotools.tar?


----------



## SteelersFan

oiler_head said:


> Rbauth thanks for the help but I'm still stuck.
> 
> I've removed the /enhancements directory. I DL'd the latest rbautch_files.tgz and FTP'd it to the /hacks directory using ASCII mode. Still no luck...


I believe you should be transferring in binary mode. Search this thread and the Zipper thread for a quick confirmation.


----------



## oiler_head

Thanks SteelersFan

That was it! Ran the script without problems. Now I got to see what the heck I just did!

Thanks rbautch for creating and supporting a sound script...


----------



## jmasterman

FWIW
I tried the script and had some trouble with TWP. I answered that it WAS installed and I guess the script didn't install the new version.

Any way, I went in and removed all of the TWP files and directory under ptvnet, ran the tweak uninstall, and started over.

I answered NO to the Do you have TWP? prompt and all is well. I need to dig in to all of the new features now.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

jmasterman said:


> FWIW
> I tried the script and had some trouble with TWP. I answered that it WAS installed and I guess the script didn't install the new version.
> 
> Any way, I went in and removed all of the TWP files and directory under ptvnet, ran the tweak uninstall, and started over.
> 
> I answered NO to the Do you have TWP? prompt and all is well. I need to dig in to all of the new features now.
> 
> Thanks!


This is expected behavior. Glad you got it working.


----------



## coachO

I installed the zipper with tivowebplus. Then I had to reinstall windows xp. Now I can not access my Hr10-250 using tivowebplus. The zipper was so easy that I really didnt even read all the details - now I need help. I remember setting my IP at 192.168.1.7. Sorry for what I hope is silly question and thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## rbautch

coachO said:


> I installed the zipper with tivowebplus. Then I had to reinstall windows xp. Now I can not access my Hr10-250 using tivowebplus. The zipper was so easy that I really didnt even read all the details - now I need help. I remember setting my IP at 192.168.1.7. Sorry for what I hope is silly question and thanks in advance for the help.


Turn of the Windows firewall. If no luck, see if you can ping your tivo.


----------



## coachO

Thanks, rbautch. After I tried to ping it I figured out what I was doing wrong. All is well.


----------



## stivovance

Why is there the Search By Title (demo) on the pick programs to record screen or rather, what does/should it do? and can it be removed or atleast moved in the listing of that menu?


----------



## niggszo

hi guys,
I have a TIVO series 1 unit Phillips HDR 112 with the Tivo OS 3.0. I live in canada and dont have a subscription, i have used up the 6 grace days ,I just need to use this as a PVR and manually record, any hacks etc for this dont need any bells and whitles just a normal PVR. 
please help !!!

thansk


----------



## Carlton Bale

niggszo said:


> hi guys,
> I have a TIVO series 1 unit Phillips HDR 112 with the Tivo OS 3.0. I live in canada and dont have a subscription, i have used up the 6 grace days ,I just need to use this as a PVR and manually record, any hacks etc for this dont need any bells and whitles just a normal PVR.
> please help !!!
> 
> thansk


Here are some suggestions: 
1) buy a TiVo subscription.
2) read the forum guidelines.
3) use the forum search.
4) use spell check.

Sorry to be blunt, but I don't think you're going to find what you're looking for here.


----------



## Nandy

I must b very naive but I am missing something here. Guy had Tivo, looks like want to use the unit as stand alone and want to hack it? Where did he turn wrong?


----------



## stivovance

Well, for starters, he's in the wrong thread for his unit. 2nd, he wants to use it without a subscription or paying for anything. Now, granted, he would have been able to do this several years ago with the older software, but no longer.


----------



## PortlandPaw

There is help for Canadians. You can't tell the poor guy to buy what doesn't exist. Look for the threads or I think there's a specific website. What they have to do to get what Americans have readily available would be considered _verboten_ here, but you gotta do what you gotta do when it comes to getting a TiVo running in Canada. Good luck!


----------



## Nandy

You have to have a subscription?  Never mind, I dont want to cluter this post.


----------



## pdawg17

If I want to add one thing (like Caller ID) but I've already installed the script, how can i do that? When I try to start the script, it tells me I have to uninstall first...


----------



## bigrig

You gotta uninstall, and then re-install everything.

I wish there was an option for just running parts of the script...because when you uninstall, it reverts to the backup files, right? If I've made any changes to the rc.sysinit.author manually after the initial installation, they will be lost in the uninstall.

Matt


----------



## rbautch

bigrig said:


> You gotta uninstall, and then re-install everything.
> 
> I wish there was an option for just running parts of the script...because when you uninstall, it reverts to the backup files, right? If I've made any changes to the rc.sysinit.author manually after the initial installation, they will be lost in the uninstall.
> 
> Matt


That's correct.


----------



## dw17

I have not found my issue here...

I have:
Hughes DVR2
new 160GB Maxtor drive
Instant Cake Image
$5 Boot CD for the Kernal
Zippered the image.

All seems well, except CRON

The Fakecall is not running...or at least it is not now.

I have run "PS" to see if cron is running...don't see it in the list.

I have tried to run CROND, but get error not finding "crontabs"

I can run fake call manually, and have. I would like to get Caller ID working, so automating Fake call is something I would like to fix.

It also seems that Hackman's "start cron" button does not do anything for me...

The log shows nothing since June 11

I looked thru the troubleshooting, and did not find anything helpful yet....

Thanks! The process using the Zipper and RBautch's script were great.

dw17


----------



## rbautch

dw17 said:


> I have not found my issue here...
> 
> I have:
> Hughes DVR2
> new 160GB Maxtor drive
> Instant Cake Image
> $5 Boot CD for the Kernal
> Zippered the image.
> 
> All seems well, except CRON
> 
> The Fakecall is not running...or at least it is not now.
> 
> I have run "PS" to see if cron is running...don't see it in the list.
> 
> I have tried to run CROND, but get error not finding "crontabs"
> 
> I can run fake call manually, and have. I would like to get Caller ID working, so automating Fake call is something I would like to fix.
> 
> It also seems that Hackman's "start cron" button does not do anything for me...
> 
> The log shows nothing since June 11
> 
> I looked thru the troubleshooting, and did not find anything helpful yet....
> 
> Thanks! The process using the Zipper and RBautch's script were great.
> 
> dw17


Sounds like your crontab is missing or damaged. Type "root" at bash to see if it comes up in the vi editor. Or else look for it with "ffind root". I think it's in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs or something like that. You could also try re-running the symlink script in /enhancements, which makes sure there is a symlink in /var to the actual crontab that's stored in /enhancements/varhacks. There's also a series a cron troubleshooting posts near the beginning of this thread.


----------



## dw17

rbautch said:


> Sounds like your crontab is missing or damaged. Type "root" at bash to see if it comes up in the vi editor. Or else look for it with "ffind root". I think it's in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs or something like that. You could also try re-running the symlink script in /enhancements, which makes sure there is a symlink in /var to the actual crontab that's stored in /enhancements/varhacks. There's also a series a cron troubleshooting posts near the beginning of this thread.


I ran the symlink script and then crond, no error message.

And then the "test" at the beginning of the cron commands was working...I will see if the fakecall works later in the week.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## eclipsme

eclipsme said:


> One note... well, maybe 2 or 3...
> 
> If you let the script change the bash prompt, tytools will also need to be told what the new prompt is or tserver will not work. Actually, it is tserver where the problem is, but you change the the expected prompt in tytools.
> 
> Also, I had a minor problem with the caller id. My tv overscans a bit too much for my taste, but there seems to be no permanant way to change that, even through service codes. Caller id by default comes up at the very top of the screen, which was mostly cut off on my set. This behavior is changable in the out2osd.conf file found in /enhancements/varhacks/hack/etc. This does not seem to be the default location for this file, but is where I found it after using this script.
> 
> All in all, very happy and very greatful to rbautch for the script and to those who helped me out.
> 
> BTW - my network speed has increased 4 fold thanks to the usb2 driver! Yay!
> 
> Harvey


So all has been well since this post in May. Then my var directory got wiped and nothing was working anymore - no ftp, no telnet. Thankfully, tivoweb plus was up and running (not sure why) and I was able to use hackman to startup the rest. Also, after reading this thread, I had actually backed up the var directory just prior to all this happening, so proceeded to copying it back. Hooray for backups!

My understanding was that the enhancement script copies these files to enhancements/varhack (?) and recreates the symlinks if the var folder gets erased. This does not seem to have happened for me, and I don't know why. Any ideas?

I am still missing a couple of odd things. First, the caller id isn't working. Actually, this is how I first noticed something was wrong. In fact, from a hurried reading of logs, I think the Tivo tried to call home, but` had an initialization error, or is this a normal side effect of fakecall?

Back to caller id. Do I need to uninstall the script and reinstall? I was hoping to find the files that start cid and manually add them to the starup script, but I cannot seem to find them. Is this possible? If so, where should they be?

Which brings me to my final problem... Since all this happened, I have lost the ls command on the Tivo! This makes it very inconvenient to troubleshoot. I kind of go back and forth between telnet and ftp. What's up with that?

Any and all sugestions appreciated. I sure had it good for a while there! Oh, BTW - my network speed increased 3x, not 4. Sorry for the typo.

Harvey


----------



## rbautch

Normally, all the hacks that expect to be installed in /var, are instead installed in /enhancements/varhacks, where they will be safe from random var wipes. I put symlinks (like shortcuts) in /var that point to /enhancements/varhacks so that those hacks function normally. Tivowebplus of course is not affected, because the script installs it in root, not var. When /var gets wiped, the only reason things don't work is because the symlinks are gone. Restoring them is as easy as running the script that created them in the first place, called var-symlinks.sh. This script should run automatically after a var wipe and a reboot, using the following lines that should be in your author file:


Code:


#############################################" 
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks 
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

. If these lines aren't there, then you need to rerun the enhancement script. These lines check for a flag in /var called vardelete_flag, and if it's not there (like when var gets wiped), it runs /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh. There is absolutely no need to back up var as long as you have this script handy.

If ls is not working, check your PATH.


----------



## eclipsme

rbautch said:


> Normally, all the hacks that expect to be installed in /var, are instead installed in /enhancements/varhacks, where they will be safe from random var wipes. I put symlinks (like shortcuts) in /var that point to /enhancements/varhacks so that those hacks function normally. Tivowebplus of course is not affected, because the script installs it in root, not var. When /var gets wiped, the only reason things don't work is because the symlinks are gone. Restoring them is as easy as running the script that created them in the first place, called var-symlinks.sh. This script should run automatically after a var wipe and a reboot, using the following lines that should be in your author file:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #############################################"
> # Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
> if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> fi
> 
> . If these lines aren't there, then you need to rerun the enhancement script. These lines check for a flag in /var called vardelete_flag, and if it's not there (like when var gets wiped), it runs /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh. There is absolutely no need to back up var as long as you have this script handy.
> 
> If ls is not working, check your PATH.


Does this also apply with hacks that were installed before your script? I have a hunch not, and that the hacks I lost were installed previously, such as ftp and telnet.

Then again, certainly the CID app wasn installed by your script, and it isn't working.

Is it possible (likely?) that hackman reconfigured the startup file and overwrote the above? Which startup file do you work with, or is there only the one?

do I need to uninstall first?

any idea what happened to the ls command?

Thanks,
Harvey


----------



## rbautch

eclipsme said:


> Does this also apply with hacks that were installed before your script? I have a hunch not, and that the hacks I lost were installed previously, such as ftp and telnet.
> 
> Then again, certainly the CID app wasn installed by your script, and it isn't working.
> 
> Is it possible (likely?) that hackman reconfigured the startup file and overwrote the above? Which startup file do you work with, or is there only the one?
> 
> do I need to uninstall first?
> 
> any idea what happened to the ls command?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvey


You shouldnt be putting any hacks in var, especially telnet and ftp. My script does indeed install callerID. It's possible hackman altered your author file, but there's only one way to find out. If you put your tivo utilities in /var, that could explain why ls isnt working. I suggest first FTP Alphawolfs all in one utilities to /busybox, or someplace else that's in root. Then make sure that directory is in your PATH. Then uninstall/reinstall the enhancement script. If you add hacks that do not need to be in /var, don't put them there. If you add hacks that DO need to be in var (like joe, NCID, etc), then add them to /enhancements/varhacks and run the symlink script.


----------



## tall1

I am experiencing a peculiar issue. I have a tweaked HD-Tivo and a tweaked HDVR2 in the familyroom . My wife likes the S-P-S-9-S timer/clock in the lower righthand corner so for several weeks, everytime the tivos reboot I have to enter the SPS9S code again to display the timer/clock. 

Well I noticed over the past few weeks after the scheduled reboot, the timer/clock continued to display on the HD-Tivo and the HDVR2 clock/timer was not displaying, as expected. 

I began to suspect the HD-Tivo was not rebooting so I just happen to be up early this morning and the HD-Tivo message displayed that the scheduled reboot will occur in 10 minutes. Ten minutes later the HD-Tivo rebooted and to my surprise the timer/clock was displaying in the lower righthand corner. I have another tweaked HD-Tivo upstairs and it requires the same treatment as the HDVR2 after reboot to get the timer/clock to display.

Why is the SPS9S code sticking after reboot but not on the other 2 tweaked tivos? Not that I am complaining, it is less hassle but I wonder if something else is screwed?


----------



## eclipsme

rbautch said:


> You shouldnt be putting any hacks in var, especially telnet and ftp. My script does indeed install callerID. It's possible hackman altered your author file, but there's only one way to find out. If you put your tivo utilities in /var, that could explain why ls isnt working. I suggest first FTP Alphawolfs all in one utilities to /busybox, or someplace else that's in root. Then make sure that directory is in your PATH. Then uninstall/reinstall the enhancement script. If you add hacks that do not need to be in /var, don't put them there. If you add hacks that DO need to be in var (like joe, NCID, etc), then add them to /enhancements/varhacks and run the symlink script.


Yes, I understand about var now, but had no idea of the issue when I was trying to follow instructions early on (when I was trying to figure out how to hack the drive). Telnet and ftp were in busybox, but the script to start them wasn't working. I see that my wasn't clear about cid. Yes, this was installed from your script, thank you very much!

It turns out that that is exactly what happened - Hackman overwrote my author file, stopping yours from regenerating what was needed. In addition, because of the hacks I had in var, these of course stopped working, as well when the tio deleted the var folder.

I followed Alphaworks' insrtructions and put the busybox utilities into tivo- bin, though it used to be in busybox. I removed the busybox directory. This restored my commands like ls, etc - a big sigh of relief!

I finally found your uninstall script - on my local hard disk in the var backup I had made just prior to this ordeal. Copied it back to the tivo and ran it.

Just to make sure, I downloaded the enhancement scrip anew, ran it with no errors. Everything was working except for cid! hmm... Checked the logs, double checked the startup. It all looked good. Just couldn't figure it out, thought about writing you but decided to called it a night instead.

Woke up with one of those 'aha' experiences - I had left the phone line unpluggeed so the tivo wouldn't call home while I was figuring this all out. Plugged it in and voila!

The only thing missing now is to move the cid info lower on the screen, as my tv overscans a bit. I think I posted how to do that early in this series. Now I have to search my own postings. What's it all comming to?

Thanks so much for the script, and for your kind support.

Harvey


----------



## PortlandPaw

tall1 said:


> Why is the SPS9S code sticking after reboot but not on the other 2 tweaked tivos? Not that I am complaining, it is less hassle but I wonder if something else is screwed?


Is it possible you have hackman running and it's resetting the clock display for you?


----------



## tall1

PortlandPaw said:


> Is it possible you have hackman running and it's resetting the clock display for you?


It is quite possible and most likely what has happened. I checked preferences on both Tivos and I have the "set clock on boot" option checked. I apparently set this awhile ago and forgot about it. Thanks for the reply.

So now the problem is it works on the HD-Tivo and not the HDVR2. I also am having a heck of a time getting hackman to start on my other HD-Tivo. I uninstalled, reinstalled tweak, set the compliance to 1 and still nothing. I guess I need to read more carefully or start from scratch and install hackman again. I think I read hackman was removed from the enhancement script but I still have hackman.itcl so kinda confused.

Thanks again.


----------



## rbautch

tall1 said:


> It is quite possible and most likely what has happened. I checked preferences on both Tivos and I have the "set clock on boot" option checked. I apparently set this awhile ago and forgot about it. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So now the problem is it works on the HD-Tivo and not the HDVR2. I also am having a heck of a time getting hackman to start on my other HD-Tivo. I uninstalled, reinstalled tweak, set the compliance to 1 and still nothing. I guess I need to read more carefully or start from scratch and install hackman again. I think I read hackman was removed from the enhancement script but I still have hackman.itcl so kinda confused.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hackman was removed from the Zipper (not the enhancement script), but only when it is run for the first time. An uninstall/reinstall of the enhancement script brings it back. The thought was to have it take a little more effort to install Hackman to prevent clueless newbies from messing with their author file without understanding how Hackman works.


----------



## rbautch

Beta version of the enhancement script that installs NCID version 0.65 is available. This is for testing only (since I don't have a phone line). To keep your existing configuration and aliases, use the attached uninstall script. Then run tweak.sh, which should already be on your Tivo. DO NOT post results here, please PM me instead.


----------



## BlackFlux

Will this script work on a S1?


----------



## rbautch

No it wont.


----------



## BlackFlux

rats...


----------



## rbautch

If it's a DirecTivo, there are some automated tools are there to hack it.


----------



## BlackFlux

It's a Phillips S1


----------



## Skippy

First and foremost, I'd like to thank Gunny and Rbautch for putting together the Zipper and the Enhancement Script. After suffering a drive crash in my previously hacked system, these saved me many hours (if not days) of frustration. Thanks also for all the support you guys provide. I've been lurking/reading on-and-off for years and have seen you guys help so many people. I learned the basics by reading your posts as well as "the other place". I must say, you guys make this a much better place for the non-l337.

Finally, just curious if you plan to incorporate the 60-minute bufferhack into the enhancement script. After running Zipper and the script, all I have to do to get back to where I was is:
- Get mfs_ftp working (done)
- Use bufferhack to get from 30-minute buffer to 60-minute
- Re-enable hackman (done)

I understand that mfs_ftp is verboten here and hackman hosed up some people. Is there a reason for not including the BufferHack in the script? It'd be great to query the user "Leave standard 30-minute LiveTV buffer or increase to 45 or 60 (30, 45, 60)?" and then make it so.

Thanks again. You guys rock!

-- Skip


----------



## rbautch

Thanks for the complement. Any hack that I include in the enhancement script requires the permision of the author/creator of the hack. The author of Bufferhack is one of the more prolific hackers, and his views against automated scripts are pretty well known. I respect those views, and will not include Bufferhack without his permission.


----------



## PowerfulOne

I installed this on a zippered SD-DVR40 (w/300GB). It makes the tarball of the log files every week, making a file called, for example, LOG_ARCHIVE.0814_09_16.tgz. I FTPed this (in binary) to my PC (running WinXP Pro) and tried to open it with WINRAR (my PCs default application for tgz files - ver 3.40). It complained about the archive being corrupted, and opened only the first file in the archive. 

I tried it (still on the PC) with the GNU 'gunzip' and 'tar' programs, and it extracted fine. 

WINRAR is a much more automated program, and has worked fine on all the other tgz files I've tried it on.

Any ideas why WINRAR doesn't like this file? Any suggestions on which other program I can use instead to easily extract the files from this archive?


----------



## cheer

Try WinACE instead -- I like it better than WinRAR.


----------



## PowerfulOne

I tried WinACE. It didn't complain about a corrupt file, but it still only found the first file in the archive, not the dozens it actually contains.


----------



## PowerfulOne

I did more investigation of the problem of not being able to read the LOG_ARCHIVE.0814-09-16.tgv file on my PC. It turns out that the file ***IS***corrupt!

I tried to unzip and untar it on the Tivo. I got the same response (an error message and only the first file is extracted).

I then noticed that the first file (tvlog) was the wrong size; it was a bit smaller than it should have been. I tool a detailed look at the tar file (that resulted when the tgz file was unzipped. Now, a tar file consists on several files pasted together. There is a file header, then the first file, then another file header, then the second file, and so on. One of the fields in the header is the file size. For the first file in this archive, the size field did not match the size of the file. This caused the un-tar process to get confused, looking for the next file header when in fact it was reading the end of the first file.

Anyone have any idea why the script section that created this archive file in the Tivo created a corrupt file? The only thing I noticed is that the tvlog file was quite large (1576 kB) because it hadnt been archived and cleared before. 

I guess Ill wait for the next archive to be created next week and see if its corrupt also.


----------



## rbautch

Here are the changes:

Installs Jamies latest backported drivers, which include support for the following adapters: Linksys USB200M v.2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, Airlink AGIGAUSB, Linksys USB1000 gigE, and the D-Link DUB-E100 revision B adapter. Thanks Jamie!

Installs version 1.3.0 of Tivowebplus with lgkhans user interface module. This module allows you to group shows together into folders, create folders, and rename folders in the NPL on your tivo.

Tivowebplus main menu is modified to show the name of your Tivo at the top of each menu  helpful if you have multiple Tivos. Heres what it looks like:










Existing users don't have to FTP anything to your tivo. Just uninstall/reinstall tweak.sh and the latest version will be downloaded to your tivo.


----------



## SteelersFan

Once again - you the man! Thanks for all of your hard work. You've made hacking easy and helped me (and probably countless others) learn a lot about "manual" hacking when I probably would not have if it weren't for the Enhancement Script/Zipper. I now have JavaHMO, tivoserver, and other things working from reading and trying things on my own.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Here are the changes:
> 
> Installs Jamies latest backported drivers, which include support for the following adapters: Linksys USB200M v.2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, Airlink AGIGAUSB, Linksys USB1000 gigE, and the D-Link DUB-E100 revision B adapter. Thanks Jamie!
> 
> Installs version 1.3.0 of Tivowebplus with lgkhans user interface module. This module allows you to group shows together into folders, create folders, and rename folders in the NPL on your tivo.
> 
> Tivowebplus main menu is modified to show the name of your Tivo at the top of each menu  helpful if you have multiple Tivos. Heres what it looks like:
> 
> Existing users don't have to FTP anything to your tivo. Just uninstall/reinstall tweak.sh and the latest version will be downloaded to your tivo.


What should we answer during tweak when asked if we have TWP installed? I'm thinking "No". 
What will happen to the old version of TWP? Will it get deleted or moved?


----------



## bman12

rbautch said:


> Here are the changes:
> 
> Installs Jamies latest backported drivers, which include support for the following adapters: Linksys USB200M v.2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, Airlink AGIGAUSB, Linksys USB1000 gigE, and the D-Link DUB-E100 revision B adapter. Thanks Jamie!
> 
> Installs version 1.3.0 of Tivowebplus with lgkhans user interface module. This module allows you to group shows together into folders, create folders, and rename folders in the NPL on your tivo.
> 
> Tivowebplus main menu is modified to show the name of your Tivo at the top of each menu  helpful if you have multiple Tivos. Heres what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Existing users don't have to FTP anything to your tivo. Just uninstall/reinstall tweak.sh and the latest version will be downloaded to your tivo.


So...if I have a zippered DTIVO with TWP 1.2.1 and I uninstall /reinstall tweak.sh I will then have the new enhancements? How did they get updated on the TIVO and how exactly do I do the uninstall/reinstall? Looking forward to the improvements and thanks for your hard work.


----------



## SteelersFan

bman12 said:


> So...if I have a zippered DTIVO with TWP 1.2.1 and I uninstall /reinstall tweak.sh I will then have the new enhancements? How did they get updated on the TIVO and how exactly do I do the uninstall/reinstall? Looking forward to the improvements and thanks for your hard work.


If your Tivo can get out to the internet, tweak will download it. To uninstall you type "sh tweak_uninstall.sh" then to reinstall type "sh tweak.sh" (without the quotes of coarse).
Edit: Forgot to mention that you need to navigate to the hacks dir with: cd /hacks


----------



## rbautch

SteelersFan said:


> What should we answer during tweak when asked if we have TWP installed? I'm thinking "No".
> What will happen to the old version of TWP? Will it get deleted or moved?


Normally the uninstall script will remove the old copy of Tivowebplus, but only if it was originally installed by the enhancement script. There was a problem with one the previous versions of the uninstall script where it did not remove TWP, but it shouldn't matter since the new script will overwrite it with the new version of TWP.


----------



## bnm81002

Russ,
Version 4.0 will be part of the 2.0 Zipper, correct?


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> Version 4.0 will be part of the 2.0 Zipper, correct?


Yes!


----------



## Lord Vader

All these versions, Russ! I'm SO confused now. 

BTW, did you ever get my humble suggestion about that clock and recording timer in the lower right corner?


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> All these versions, Russ! I'm SO confused now.
> 
> BTW, did you ever get my humble suggestion about that clock and recording timer in the lower right corner?


I did, and have no idea how to do it. I was going to investigate, but got sidetracked.


----------



## Fofer

rbautch said:


> Installs version 1.3.0 of Tivowebplus with lgkhans user interface module. This module allows you to group shows together into folders, create folders, and rename folders in the NPL on your tivo.


Where might one find this TWP version and lgkhans user interface module for "normal" download? I'd like to check it out manually and read more about it before running this script. Thanks, rbautch, for keeping up the great work!


----------



## starbiker99

I just installed the new version of the enhanced script and all seems work well in it. I just can't find the grouping features that were spoke abot in the above post. Maybe it's just too late to be fiddeling with it.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> I did, and have no idea how to do it. I was going to investigate, but got sidetracked.


  HFC, the dude that I am trusting the software of five DTivos with suffers from ADD.


----------



## SteelersFan

starbiker99 said:


> I just installed the new version of the enhanced script and all seems work well in it. I just can't find the grouping features that were spoke abot in the above post. Maybe it's just too late to be fiddeling with it.


I haven't quite figured it out yet but if you go into the Now Showing List and pick a program then click Edit, there are a couple of fields at the bottom that look like the grouping function.


----------



## willardcpa

Fofer said:


> Where might one find this TWP version and lgkhans user interface module for "normal" download? I'd like to check it out manually and read more about it before running this script. Thanks, rbautch, for keeping up the great work!


I'd be interested in this information too. I think that I'd just like to FTP it over and put some of the modifications that I have made to TWP on this version before I rebooted the box. Like tivoweb.cfg for port forwarding, and httpd-tt.itcl for naming the boxes (or does this version of TWP do that somehow), and enter my static IPs in Net Config before my router has a chance to give it a dynamic IP.
Or maybe I just like doing things the hard way.


----------



## starbiker99

SteelersFan said:


> I haven't quite figured it out yet but if you go into the Now Showing List and pick a program then click Edit, there are a couple of fields at the bottom that look like the grouping function.


Yep your right I got 3 of my various shows grouped in a folder now. It took a couple times but it seems to work.


----------



## willardcpa

starbiker99 said:


> Yep your right I got 3 of my various shows grouped in a folder now. It took a couple times but it seems to work.


GREAT! Now all you gotta do is figure out what to call a folder that contains "Hunting with Hank", "Callgirl Housewives", and "Teletubbies".


----------



## msommer

I just completed updating my zippered DTIVO's with the new script. Everything works great, but after checking the logs it doesn't seem like the USB 2.0 drivers are loading. During the install, the script responded that wireless parameters were found so it skipped the backport driver install. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Idearat

I should have left well enough alone.

Zippered over the weekend, had it all running. Tonight I foolishly thought I'd do the uninstall / re-install to get the updated script and features

First time it downloaded the new script fine & ran fine, but on reboot my DTivo stuck at 8% sat download. An hour and two reboots later it came back up. But no access via the network. I could get a bash via serial port ok. Silly me, I ran the uninstall/re-install again. You don't ever want to do that if you have connection issues. The original script that got you connected is gone, but now it will only procede if it can connect.

I rezippered to restore the original script, re-installed and ran it, worked fine again. 

Thinking the stuck downloading and extra reboots were my problem, after it was all working fine I thought I'd try for the new script again. Same thing. It seems to hose either my USB or network settings so I can't reconnect after the reboot. No stuck startup this time, but can't telnet, ping or http into it.

I'm using the AirLink ASOHOUSB adapter.

I need to learn why connectivity gets hosed when I run the downloaded script and how to fix it without breaking open the box yet again to zipper.


----------



## rbautch

Fofer said:


> Where might one find this TWP version and lgkhans user interface module for "normal" download? I'd like to check it out manually and read more about it before running this script. Thanks, rbautch, for keeping up the great work!


TCF and DDB user John1980 has picked up the TWP torch, and is currently hosting the lastest version on his website here until he can get access to the official Sourceforge site. It is discussed in the TWP development thread on DDB starting at post 113. The linked website above also has a link to lgkahn's ui.itcl module.


----------



## rbautch

msommer said:


> I just completed updating my zippered DTIVO's with the new script. Everything works great, but after checking the logs it doesn't seem like the USB 2.0 drivers are loading. During the install, the script responded that wireless parameters were found so it skipped the backport driver install. Has anyone else seen this?


After some wireless users reported problems connecting after installing the backport drivers, I decided to skip the driver install for wireless users. Most tivo-compatible wireless adapters are only USB 1.0 capable anyway. What adapter do you have, and did it work previously with the backported drivers?


----------



## rbautch

Idearat said:


> I should have left well enough alone.
> 
> Zippered over the weekend, had it all running. Tonight I foolishly thought I'd do the uninstall / re-install to get the updated script and features
> 
> First time it downloaded the new script fine & ran fine, but on reboot my DTivo stuck at 8% sat download. An hour and two reboots later it came back up. But no access via the network. I could get a bash via serial port ok. Silly me, I ran the uninstall/re-install again. You don't ever want to do that if you have connection issues. The original script that got you connected is gone, but now it will only procede if it can connect.
> 
> I rezippered to restore the original script, re-installed and ran it, worked fine again.
> 
> Thinking the stuck downloading and extra reboots were my problem, after it was all working fine I thought I'd try for the new script again. Same thing. It seems to hose either my USB or network settings so I can't reconnect after the reboot. No stuck startup this time, but can't telnet, ping or http into it.
> 
> I'm using the AirLink ASOHOUSB adapter.
> 
> I need to learn why connectivity gets hosed when I run the downloaded script and how to fix it without breaking open the box yet again to zipper.


Connect with your serial cable and check the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to make sure it got appended with the entry for your adapter. I also have some ASOHOUSB adapters and I'll do some more testing.


----------



## msommer

I actually am using the FA120 with a wireless bridge. I left the wireless settings configured just in case I ever needed them.

It worked great until the latest upgrade. My throughput values ranged from 9-14. Now they are 4-6.

EDIT:

Everything is great again!! I removed the wireless settings and then re ran the script. 

Now if I can just figure out the new folder creation module.... a bit confusing. Episode names keep changing to the group name I create.


----------



## rbautch

msommer said:


> Now if I can just figure out the new folder creation module.... a bit confusing. Episode names keep changing to the group name I create.


Start reading here on DDB: /forum/showthread.php?p=252507#post252507


----------



## bman12

I did the uninstall/reinstall on two DTIVOs without a hitch.....I thought. I just noticed that when I click on either todo or suggestions in the tivowebplus user interface I get an internal error message on both TIVOs.
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
invalid command name "desc_show"
while executing
"desc_show $hovertext"
("uplevel" body line 139)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
if {$::version >= 3}..."
(procedure "action_todo" line 121)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 7 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

The only thing I didn't do is shut all tivowebplus running items down before uninstall reinstall. Could that be it? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## eagreer

I get the same internal error for the TODO request. 
I've run Zipper on three different DTivos and really like the results. Great tool...


----------



## msommer

I am getting the same errors in the three I upgraded as well.

--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
invalid command name "desc_show"
while executing
"desc_show $hovertext"
("uplevel" body line 139)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
if {$::version >= 3}..."
(procedure "action_todo" line 121)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 7 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## rbautch

Me too. I'll have lgkahn take a look. If you don't care about manipulating folders in the NPL, you can use the original ui.itcl in the stock 1.3.0 distribution of TWP.


----------



## SteelersFan

msommer said:


> I am getting the same errors in the three I upgraded as well.
> 
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/todo' ''
> invalid command name "desc_show"
> while executing
> "desc_show $hovertext"
> ("uplevel" body line 139)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> set manual 0
> set suggestion 0
> if {$::version >= 3}..."
> (procedure "action_todo" line 121)
> invoked from within
> "action_todo $chan 7 $env"
> (procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


+1
I have tried rebooting the box, no go. I have tried a Restart->Quit (from TWP), then the twp command from bash, no go there either.
Here are some telnet session captures:


Code:


Fam Rm-TiVo# Warning: An http server is already running
/tivowebplus/tivoweb: /tivowebplus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system
TivoWebPlus - vFam Rm (1.3.0 (oztivo-060821))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=3244032
couldn't open socket: address already in use
    while executing
"socket -server ::session $http_port"
    (file "/tivowebplus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 919)




Code:


Fam Rm-TiVo# cd /tivowebplus/modules
Fam Rm-TiVo# rw
mounting read write
Fam Rm-TiVo# twp
starting Tivowebplus
Fam Rm-TiVo# TivoWebPlus - vFam Rm (1.3.0 (oztivo-060821))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=3244032
Loading modules...
ChannelMap
backup
channelgrid
channelprefs
confresManual
debug
extract
favicon
gallery
gdchecker
hackman
--hackman Version 4.2.1--
-No problem running mips find -- mips version of find selected.
-No problem running mips sendkey -- mips sendkey selected.
-Root directory mounted read-write
-Friday, September 08, 2006, 08:35 AM, local time
higuide
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
--caching 816 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
manrec
merge
mfsbrowser
mrv
netconfig
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
rss
sched
screen
search
sysadmin
theme
ui
update
webremote
whatson
wishlists
xlist
xplusz
{more}
Accepting Connections

EDIT: Russ answered while I was typing this.


----------



## Fofer

How exactly do you go about manipulating folders in the NPL with the new ui.itcl module, anyway? By Editing a show and using that new "Grouping" field? (That's the only thing that seemed to make sense.) I ask because I tried, and it looked like it renamed the recording, too.


----------



## SteelersFan

Fofer said:


> How exactly do you go about manipulating folders in the NPL with the new ui.itcl module, anyway? By Editing a show and using that new "Grouping" field? (That's the only thing that seemed to make sense.) I ask because I tried, and it looked like it renamed the recording, too.


Look up^.  See posts 1652 and 1658. I haven't had any luck with this function. I now have 2 shows in a different folder and can't get them out or into their own folder.


----------



## msommer

Had the same problem with the groups. I finally got it to work by doing the following:

Pick a show and create a folder name, then you select that same show from the drop down list. When you are done you will have a show in the NPL that displays the name of the newly created group. Next, select another show you want to put in your newly created group, and in the drop down box, select the first show that was previously renamed to your group. After this you should have two shows in the new folder. NOW you have to select each show in the new group and rename the title. 

There are instructions that say to pick a show that already resides in a group, and add your show to it. When you do this, the title changes in the NPL and in the now showing list in TWP. Then just rename the shows.

Sound confusing???? It is, but after about an hour I got the hang of it. You just have to accept the fact that you will be going in and renaming shows in the now showing list in TWP.


----------



## chris22

What does Tweak do for TivoServer? (not desktop).

I cant seem to make it transfer anything but .ty from this tivo on1y.
-Chris


----------



## SteelersFan

bman12 said:


> I did the uninstall/reinstall on two DTIVOs without a hitch.....I thought. I just noticed that when I click on either todo or suggestions in the tivowebplus user interface I get an internal error message on both TIVOs.
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/todo' ''
> invalid command name "desc_show"
> while executing
> "desc_show $hovertext"
> ("uplevel" body line 139)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> set manual 0
> set suggestion 0
> if {$::version >= 3}..."
> (procedure "action_todo" line 121)
> invoked from within
> "action_todo $chan 7 $env"
> (procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> The only thing I didn't do is shut all tivowebplus running items down before uninstall reinstall. Could that be it? Anyone else have this problem?


Hey Russ,
I'm getting almost the same issue with UserInterface->Scheduled Suggestions:


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/pending' ''
invalid command name "desc_show"
    while executing
"desc_show $hovertext"
    ("uplevel" body line 139)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
    set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
    set manual 0
    set suggestion 0
    if {$::version >= 3}..."
    (procedure "action_todo" line 121)
    invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 2 $env"
    (procedure "::action_ui" line 39)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

It's probably obvious that these issues would be related to the gurus but I thought I would pass the info along anyway.


----------



## SteelersFan

chris22 said:


> What does Tweak do for TivoServer? (not desktop).
> 
> I cant seem to make it transfer anything but .ty from this tivo on1y.
> -Chris


Answered here. (Double post.)


----------



## chris22

SteelersFan said:


> Answered here. (Double post.)


I was wondering where I posted , I 1ost my o1d post.


----------



## Skippy

Several weeks back, I had to restore a disk image and do the Zipper/Script process due to a failed harddrive. After that, I installed BufferHack 4.1, mfs_ftp and hackman. Things were great for several weeks and then I lost telnet and ftp access. I'm not sure why.

I recovered by removing the drive and rezippering/rescripting. This time, I've disabled hackman. Was hackman the culprit?

I'd really like to get hackman configured "correctly" if this was the cause of my problem.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

-- Skip


----------



## PortlandPaw

hackman was the culprit *only* if you ignored all the warnings and used it to set up your rc.sysinit.author file without preserving your original settings. hackman completely re-writes this file from scratch, and if you aren't careful, it will wipe out critical startup commands. The readme includes details on how to avoid this as well as how to set up your TiVo to minimize chances of blowouts due to TiVo clearing the /var directory, updates, etc.


----------



## Skippy

So now on to my 2nd DTivo...

Again, this unit was zippered/tweaked and all was well. Then I lost telnet and ftp (probably due to a hackman config error). This AM, I pulled the drive, rezippered it and replaced it. Upon first boot, I uninstalled the tweaks so I could reinstall the latest tweaks. When I tried to get a directory listing (ls), it gave me the help screen for something called UnZip 5.50 by Info-ZIP. Not sure what happened here. How do I recover ls?

My current path is: ./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

If I try to run the tweaks, it fails with:
LR-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
UnZip 5.50 of 17 February 2002, by Info-ZIP. Maintained by C. Spieler. Send
bug reports to the authors at [email protected]; see README for details.

Usage: unzip [-Z] [-opts[modifiers]] file[.zip] 

[-x xlist] [-d exdir]
Default action is to extract files in list, except those in xlist, to exdir;
file[.zip] may be a wildcard. -Z => ZipInfo mode ("unzip -Z" for usage).

-p extract files to pipe, no messages -l list files (short format)
-f freshen existing files, create none -t test compressed archive data
-u update files, create if necessary -z display archive comment
-x exclude files that follow (in xlist) -d extract files into exdir

modifiers: -q quiet mode (-qq => quieter)
-n never overwrite existing files -a auto-convert any text files
-o overwrite files WITHOUT prompting -aa treat ALL files as text
-j junk paths (do not make directories) -v be verbose/print version info
-C match filenames case-insensitively -L make (some) names lowercase
-X restore UID/GID info -V retain VMS version numbers
-M pipe through "more" pager
Examples (see unzip.txt for more info):
unzip data1 -x joe => extract all files except joe from zipfile data1.zip
unzip -p foo | more => send contents of foo.zip via pipe into program more
unzip -fo foo ReadMe => quietly replace existing ReadMe if archive file newer
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
your network settings are correct. Exiting...
rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
LR-TiVo#

Ugh! Any assistance here is greatly appreciated!

-- Skip


----------



## rbautch

Skippy said:


> So now on to my 2nd DTivo...
> 
> Again, this unit was zippered/tweaked and all was well. Then I lost telnet and ftp (probably due to a hackman config error). This AM, I pulled the drive, rezippered it and replaced it. Upon first boot, I uninstalled the tweaks so I could reinstall the latest tweaks. When I tried to get a directory listing (ls), it gave me the help screen for something called UnZip 5.50 by Info-ZIP. Not sure what happened here. How do I recover ls?
> 
> My current path is: ./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> 
> If I try to run the tweaks, it fails with:
> LR-TiVo# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> UnZip 5.50 of 17 February 2002, by Info-ZIP. Maintained by C. Spieler. Send
> bug reports to the authors at [email protected]; see README for details.
> 
> Usage: unzip [-Z] [-opts[modifiers]] file[.zip]
> 
> [-x xlist] [-d exdir]
> Default action is to extract files in list, except those in xlist, to exdir;
> file[.zip] may be a wildcard. -Z => ZipInfo mode ("unzip -Z" for usage).
> 
> -p extract files to pipe, no messages -l list files (short format)
> -f freshen existing files, create none -t test compressed archive data
> -u update files, create if necessary -z display archive comment
> -x exclude files that follow (in xlist) -d extract files into exdir
> 
> modifiers: -q quiet mode (-qq => quieter)
> -n never overwrite existing files -a auto-convert any text files
> -o overwrite files WITHOUT prompting -aa treat ALL files as text
> -j junk paths (do not make directories) -v be verbose/print version info
> -C match filenames case-insensitively -L make (some) names lowercase
> -X restore UID/GID info -V retain VMS version numbers
> -M pipe through "more" pager
> Examples (see unzip.txt for more info):
> unzip data1 -x joe => extract all files except joe from zipfile data1.zip
> unzip -p foo | more => send contents of foo.zip via pipe into program more
> unzip -fo foo ReadMe => quietly replace existing ReadMe if archive file newer
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: n
> Make sure your Tivo is connected to the internet, and
> your network settings are correct. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> LR-TiVo#
> 
> Ugh! Any assistance here is greatly appreciated!
> 
> -- Skip



You might want to just start over at this point. I'd hold off on using Hackman until you research it a little more.


----------



## Skippy

"start over"...I hope that means simply rezippering. I'd hate to have to wipe all my recordings...


----------



## Skippy

...btw I did disable hackman at this point...


----------



## rbautch

Skippy said:


> "start over"...I hope that means simply rezippering. I'd hate to have to wipe all my recordings...


Yes.


----------



## Skippy

OK...Thanks. I'm almost good now. I wiped the busybox directory, rezippered, retweaked and have access to my box again with the appropriate tools.


I'm still trying to figure out why my /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp directory keeps getting deleted. It was my understanding that this is the correct place to put /var/hacks, then run the sym-linker then start it fro /var/hacks as one would expect.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated, otherwise, I'll keep searching in the other place...

-- Skip


----------



## rbautch

When you run the uninstall script, it completely wipes away /enhancements, and then running tweak.sh builds it again. Since mfs_ftp is not part of the enhancements archive, you'd need to reinstall it.


----------



## Aaron451

I have a series 2 RCA DVR40 with 250 gig drive that has been cakewalked. Will these patches work?


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

And when you do the tweak_uninstall what's considered "best practice"? Remove the "unpatched tivoapp" or leave it alone?


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Last night I told it to keep it. It seemed to work okay - any reason to not keep "keeping" the tivo app as I upgrade my otyher zippered units?


----------



## rbautch

It's nice to have a backup tivoapp, just in case something goes wrong someday. Unless you're running out of room in your root filesystem, just keep it. Type "df" at bash to see how much room you have.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

aah - 

okay.

Thanks much RBautch! . . . . . 

DXB


----------



## ers26

msommer said:


> I am getting the same errors in the three I upgraded as well.
> 
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/todo' ''
> invalid command name "desc_show"
> while executing
> "desc_show $hovertext"
> ("uplevel" body line 139)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> set manual 0
> set suggestion 0
> if {$::version >= 3}..."
> (procedure "action_todo" line 121)
> invoked from within
> "action_todo $chan 7 $env"
> (procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


Anyone know if there is a fix for this ToDo list problem? I've been watching the messages and I haven't seen anything new come through regarding this.

Also, Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to use the new "Group Title" & "Group With" fields? I've been trying to group movies into different folders like "Kids Movies" & "Movies" but haven't had much success.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Fofer

ers26 said:


> Anyone know if there is a fix for this ToDo list problem? I've been watching the messages and I haven't seen anything new come through regarding this.
> 
> Also, Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to use the new "Group Title" & "Group With" fields? I've been trying to group movies into different folders like "Kids Movies" & "Movies" but haven't had much success.


From your second question, it looks like you're using lgkahn's modified ui.itcl module. And I think that might be what's causing the issue with your ToDo list (referenced in your first question.) Try reverting back to the original ui.itcl that comes with TWP 1.3.0 and see if the issue goes away.


----------



## rbautch

Fyi, the original ui.itcl is still in the modules directory.


----------



## robrtb

Hello,
I put a new image (IC - dsr704) on a 250GB yesterday, zippered, DL'd the latest files (via tivo) and completed.
Now when I try to setup a new season pass via TWP I get this:

_INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_saveseasonpass '' 'set "quality" "100";set "kam" "0";set "showtype" "0";set "keepuntil" "1";set "startearly" "0";set "endlate" "0";set "objectid" "103934/11";set "type" "1";set "seriesfsid" "88715";set "stationfsid" "4925";set "action" "Create";'
can't read "TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED": no such variable
while executing
"event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED $TmkDataChanged::SEASON_PASS $spfsid"
(procedure "::action_saveseasonpass" line 23)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--_

However, via TWP it looks to have saved the SP and I can edit it but I get another similar error.

BTW - This new TWP is frickin FAST! Thanks rbautch

--BB


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ,

When I Zippered and ran tweak on an HR10-250, I made sure I turned ON the Showcases feature; however, whenever I press "showcases" from the menu, I get the message "Showcases are not available at this time. Please try again later."

Is there a way I can check in my TIVO's brain to see if Showcases actually ARE "on" in my TIVO?


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Russ,
> 
> When I Zippered and ran tweak on an HR10-250, I made sure I turned ON the Showcases feature; however, whenever I press "showcases" from the menu, I get the message "Showcases are not available at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> Is there a way I can check in my TIVO's brain to see if Showcases actually ARE "on" in my TIVO?


In mfs, look at the /State/ServiceConfig/DataGroupIntList object. The tokens in there should be roughly equal to those that are listed in the sc62add.tcl script. The tokens in the script probably have to be updated periodically for it to work properly, and I havent done that. To find out what the current tokens should be, let an unhacked tivo call in, then hack it, then find out what the new tokens are in /State/ServiceConfig/DataGroupIntList.


----------



## asatyss

I just ran the uninstall/reinstall routine on my Hughes HDVR2 DirecTivo and have lost connectivity through telnet, etc. From what I have read through searches here it appears that my next best option is to Re-Zipper the drive and try again.

Is this correct?


----------



## rbautch

asatyss said:


> I just ran the uninstall/reinstall routine on my Hughes HDVR2 DirecTivo and have lost connectivity through telnet, etc. From what I have read through searches here it appears that my next best option is to Re-Zipper the drive and try again.
> 
> Is this correct?


Not sure why you would lose connectivity, unless you were using a wireless adapter. Unless you have a serial cable to troubleshoot it, yes, your only option is to re-zipper it.


----------



## rbautch

robrtb said:


> can't read "TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED": no such variable


This makes me think that you are running an old version of Tivowebplus. The event system was removed from 6.2, and Tivowebplus was updated to catch these errors if your software is 6.2.

edit: I take it back. I get the same error. There apprears to be some undesired interactions between Lgkhan's ui.itcl module and the rest of TWP.


----------



## Throg

I just recently found this script and it sounded interesting enough to check it out. All went well, it's pretty cool how the script works. But overnight my USB port seemed to die. It's as if the usb drivers aren't being started. I confirmed this by trying two different USB NICs, one wired one wireless. I have a serial cable but I don't know what to look for. Plus the only editor I have access to is vi and I never really learned it. i'm familiar :q. That's about it. Can anyone help me determine the cause of the loss of USB? Or if that's not it, what happened?

TCD24004A, 370GB, killhdinitrd 3.1.5 kernel


----------



## rbautch

Throg said:


> I just recently found this script and it sounded interesting enough to check it out. All went well, it's pretty cool how the script works. But overnight my USB port seemed to die. It's as if the usb drivers aren't being started. I confirmed this by trying two different USB NICs, one wired one wireless. I have a serial cable but I don't know what to look for. Plus the only editor I have access to is vi and I never really learned it. i'm familiar :q. That's about it. Can anyone help me determine the cause of the loss of USB? Or if that's not it, what happened?
> 
> TCD24004A, 370GB, killhdinitrd 3.1.5 kernel


What kind of adapter to you have? Are you running DHCP? Did you answer yes to install Jamie's backported USB 2.0 drivers? Over your serial connection, run the script called /enhancements/net-status.tcl, and see if it matches up with what you expect.


----------



## Throg

rbautch said:


> What kind of adapter to you have?


Netgear FA120


rbautch said:


> Are you running DHCP?


No.


rbautch said:


> Did you answer yes to install Jamie's backported USB 2.0 drivers?


Yes.


rbautch said:


> Over your serial connection, run the script called /enhancements/net-status.tcl, and see if it matches up with what you expect.


Yes, it does.
One last thing: I ran the tweak_uninstall.sh to see if restoring the original drivers would make any difference. However, before I did that I copied the contents of the enhancements directory so I'd have those tools available.


----------



## rbautch

Check to see if /sbin/dhclient is disabled. Are you loading drivers manually with insmod anywhere? 

If it's not any of those things, the most probable cause is that I screwed up the modifications to the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file for standalones. Take a look at the file in vi or joe. The script should have inserted some new entries under the "usbnet" heading to support the latest adapters in Jamie's backport. These include the USB200M, D-link dub-e, etc.. Check to see if the FA120 entry is still there under the proper heading.


----------



## Throg

rbautch said:


> Check to see if /sbin/dhclient is disabled. Are you loading drivers manually with insmod anywhere?
> 
> If it's not any of those things, the most probable cause is that I screwed up the modifications to the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file for standalones. Take a look at the file in vi or joe. The script should have inserted some new entries under the "usbnet" heading to support the latest adapters in Jamie's backport. These include the USB200M, D-link dub-e, etc.. Check to see if the FA120 entry is still there under the proper heading.


No, I'm not insmod-ing and the FA120 is under wired/device usbnet/AX88172.


----------



## rbautch

Throg said:


> No, I'm not insmod-ing and the FA120 is under wired/device usbnet/AX88172.


Did the uninstall script restore your original usb.map? If there is a usb.map.orig file in the hotplug directory, go ahead and restore it. I assume you are back to stock 6.2 drivers, right? No lights on the adapter, right? Next step, post your serial console output during a boot.


----------



## Throg

rbautch said:


> Did the uninstall script restore your original usb.map? If there is a usb.map.orig file in the hotplug directory, go ahead and restore it. I assume you are back to stock 6.2 drivers, right? No lights on the adapter, right? Next step, post your serial console output during a boot.


It would appear that the tweak.sh script didn't backup usb.map. There is no usb.map.orig file and the usb.map that is there is more than 16 hours old. That's about when I first ran the script. The uninstall script didn't restore my 'almost there' screen either, FYI. 
No lights on the adapter, right, Back to stock drivers? Doubtful. 
One good thing here is that I have 2 tivos same model (TCD24004A) same software version.
I've attached my serial output but it wasn't formatted correctly for notepad. You'll need to use an ascii editor.


----------



## rbautch

Throg said:


> The uninstall script didn't restore my 'almost there' screen either, FYI.
> No lights on the adapter, right, Back to stock drivers? Doubtful.
> One good thing here is that I have 2 tivos same model (TCD24004A) same software version.
> I've attached my serial output but it wasn't formatted correctly for notepad. You'll need to use an ascii editor.


 The uninstall script looks for the backups and restores them. Sounds like some of the backups were not made during the initial script run, perhaps because of a ro filesystem issue. Did you get any errors when you ran the script initially? The original drivers are backed up in a directory called /lib/modules/backups-orig. If the directory is not there, it means that the uninstall script restored the drivers and then deleted the directory. If it is there, copy the files in there back to /lib/modules with cp -f. One way to quickly tell if the drivers were restored is if the ax8817x.o driver is still a symlink or not. One last thing to check is the size of your ehci-hcd.o driver. If the original drivers have NOT been restored, it should be only 2k in size. If they have been restored, it should be bigger.

If all else fails, obviously you'll have to pull the drive. If you're willing to help me troubleshoot a bit, try first copying a virgin usb.map file to /etc/hotplug to see if that fixes it. If you know how to use zmodem over the serial connection, you won't have to pull the drive to do this. If that doesn't fix the issue, manually replace the drivers with ones you FTP off your other tivo. Sorry for the trouble...I do most of my testing on my DTivos since I have remote access to them.


----------



## rbautch

I noticed an error in the way usb.map was edited that is fixable without pulling the drive. The script would have tried to insert the new driver mappings right after the "usbnet" heading, but they should have gone in the "ax88772" and "ax88178" subheadings. These misplaced entries could possibly be interfering with the FA120 entry. To fix it, delete the entries that are directly under the usbnet header in usb.map. These include:
Airlink ASOHOUSB
Linksys USB200MV2
DUB-E100, revision B1
DUB-E100, revision B1 alternate vendor code
Airlink AGIGAUSB
Linksys usb1000

Fixed this in the current version.


----------



## Throg

I don't mind helping you troubleshoot at all. I already have the box open. Had to take the drive out just to get bash back. I don't quite understand that, but there ya go. I already tried copying the usb.map from the other tivo and it didn't help. I'm going to try the other things now and I'll let you know.


----------



## Throg

I didn't *notice* any errors when the install script ran. And I typically do watch things as they happen. /lib/modules/backups-orig doesn't exist. ax8817x.o is a symlink to /lib/modules/usbnet.o. ehci-hcd.o shows up as 1500 bytes. 
The entries under usbnet didn't match what you said so I'm attaching my usb.map for your perusal.


----------



## rbautch

Throg said:


> I didn't *notice* any errors when the install script ran. And I typically do watch things as they happen. /lib/modules/backups-orig doesn't exist. ax8817x.o is a symlink to /lib/modules/usbnet.o. ehci-hcd.o shows up as 1500 bytes.
> The entries under usbnet didn't match what you said so I'm attaching my usb.map for your perusal.


Thanks for the usb.map file. I just uploaded a new version that should modify it properly. Something's not right with the drivers. Let's take this to PM to avoid dilution of the thread.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Rbautch, I'm interested in the updated TWP. Ran your previous version of enhancement script a few weeks ago. 

Thanks by the way.

Is it easiest to use Filezilla or similar to overwrite the existing script and then just run it?


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> Rbautch, I'm interested in the updated TWP. Ran your previous version of enhancement script a few weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks by the way.
> 
> Is it easiest to use Filezilla or similar to overwrite the existing script and then just run it?


You dont have to FTP anything. Just run tweak.sh again, and it will go out and get the most current version.


----------



## Brillian1080p

And because I have networking that's just handy dandy!

Thanks.

Me


----------



## Brillian1080p

Almost forgot, 

1. I should run uninstall first, right?

2. Does uninstalling remove the usb drivers so that you have to use the serial cable to reinstall?

Man I'm a doublechecker and probably a pain too!

Thanks


----------



## SteelersFan

1. Yes, otherwise it will error telling you it's already installed (or something along those lines).
2. I believe it uninstalls USB 2.0 but you don't need serial. Telnet works fine after uninstall.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I'm in the process of reinstalling now. I wanted the updated TWP, but I wonder when the script asks if TWP is already installed, if you say yes does it skip the update. If you say no will it update it.

Obviously, I'll check to see if it's updated, but I'd like to know.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Now I'm curious about something else. I only have one cat5e cable run to the equipment rack and was connected to my HR10-250. By serial cable connection I watched the script remove usb drivers. Then it downloaded Rbautche's new script successfuly.

How did it do this? The computer was not connected to the internet, but the HR10-250 was by way of USB/ethernet adapter.


----------



## SteelersFan

Brillian1080p said:


> Now I'm curious about something else. I only have one cat5e cable run to the equipment rack and was connected to my HR10-250. By serial cable connection I watched the script remove usb drivers. Then it downloaded Rbautche's new script successfuly.
> 
> How did it do this? The computer was not connected to the internet, but the HR10-250 was by way of USB/ethernet adapter.


Let's call it "rbautch Magic".


----------



## Brillian1080p

Magic indeed!

Actually I watched the link usb activity light blinking, and the script reverts to old drivers, so... 

By answering yes TWP was already installed it did not update it to 1.3.

I'll run it again and say no.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Applause!

Rbautch, It's a testament to your skill. The script is well put together and so easy to run, it's never faultered once.

I now have TWP 1.3 running.

Thank you!


----------



## Brillian1080p

Rbautch, the latest script doesn't change read/write permissions does it?

This person had the same problem I'm having after running the latest script and I don't want to change the read/write permissions without learning a little more.

Problem:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system

Answer: This is because the filesystem is read-only so it cannot create the required blocklist file. I am guessing you have /var/hack symbolically linked to the root filesystem which boots into read-only mode. If TWP and /var/hack/etc do not reside on a writable filesystem then they will not be able to update their configurations file - meaning you will also get errors when setting filters, themes, higuide options, etc...

Answer: Telnet in. Then to make read /write:

mount -o remount,rw /

To make read only:

mount -o, remount,ro

This sounds drastic. Is this dangerous?


----------



## Brillian1080p

I've been reading the last two hours and it seems there are quite a few problems with this latest 1.3 version of TWP. I've read how to fix them and tried a couple with no success.

I'd like to reinstall the previous version of TWP. It was working fine. 

I know the forum is busy right now with 6.3 rollout, but when someone gets the chance (Rbautch?) I still have copies of the the original and 1.7 zipper. I know where the TWP files are but not being familar with writing scripts I don't know all of the files that I need to replace.

I'm trying to avoid rezippering just to reinstall TWP. I have read some about how to install it, but must admit I don't grasp it fully.

This drives me crazy because I've been using it to check the MFS files for the 6.3 update and can't even start it now.


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> I've been reading the last two hours and it seems there are quite a few problems with this latest 1.3 version of TWP. I've read how to fix them and tried a couple with no success.
> 
> I'd like to reinstall the previous version of TWP. It was working fine.
> 
> I know the forum is busy right now with 6.3 rollout, but when someone gets the chance (Rbautch?) I still have copies of the the original and 1.7 zipper. I know where the TWP files are but not being familar with writing scripts I don't know all of the files that I need to replace.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid rezippering just to reinstall TWP. I have read some about how to install it, but must admit I don't grasp it fully.
> 
> This drives me crazy because I've been using it to check the MFS files for the 6.3 update and can't even start it now.


Most of the problems are related to the new ui.itcl module that I included in the archive. The old one is still in /tivowebplus/modules with a .bak extension. Just restore it and things should work fine. You can fix you ro problems by moving the entire tivowebplus directory to /var.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Thanks for answering. I replaced the newer ui.itcl version with the older one, but still had problems.

Couldn't even connect. I started to use Filezilla to move the whole Tivowebplus folder. It wouldn't just move by clicking and dragging, so I was trying to remove it and replace it into/var. Well Filezilla would move one or two files and then puke, failing and reconnecting. 

I'm re-running the script now and we'll see how to properly move a file from one directory into another without taking to the pc.

Never did see the .bak file but there is a ui.itcl.orig file which has a date newer than the ui.itcl file.


One of those days, I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, if I run your tweak script on a hacked (pre-Zipper) HDVR2, is Alphawolf's all-in-one utility a requirement, or can I skip that particular program?


----------



## rbautch

You do need some tools to make the script run, such as wget and find, which are not included with stock tivo software. If you didnt already install tools from somwhere else, use the AIO tool set.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, thanks. I did notice that *export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin* wasn't present in my rc.sysinit.author, which Alpha says is needed. There WAS something close to that, but not exact. I'll have to add that line in there before installing his AIO.


----------



## Lord Vader

This is weird. I had to do something so stupid and basic to cause this, but I'm wondering what. I'm recreating every step I took to see who can tell me what dumbass thing I did wrong.

I've been attempting to ftp Alpha's All-in-One (AIO) utilities to my newly created /tivo-bin directory.

Because the HDVR2 was read-only, following someone's instructions, I had to do this via TeraTermPro to make it writable:

*cd /tivo-bin
mount -o remount,rw /*

That seemed to go fine. Then I opened FileZilla and attempted to xfer the AIO file (in binary mode). The progress bar on the bottom showed the progress did complete. I closed down FZ then did an *ls* in /tivo-bin using TeraTerm. Nothing showed, so the file wasn't there for some reason. It didn't appear to xfer at all.

So, I close down TT and reopen FileZilla to try again, but this time FZ couldn't connect. Every time I try, I get:



> Timeout detected!
> Unable to connect!


I can use TT to get a bash prompt and all, but I can't connect via FZ to xfer files. Obviously something's wrong. Can someone tell me where I messed up? Maybe it's this nasty head cold and all that's got me spacey.


----------



## Lord Vader

Obviously this problem isn't directly attributed to FileZilla, because when I attempt to enter my TIVO's IP # in my browser's URL window by typing *ftp://XXX.XXX.X.XXX*, I can't get in that way either just to look at things.


----------



## DArman

The FTP daemon may not be running. Do a "ps ax" command at bash and see if tivoftpd is running. If not you will have to start it. Mine is in my /tivo-bin directory (don't know if this is standard). Locate it using "find / -name tivoftpd" at the bash prompt.


----------



## muzzymate

rbautch said:


> You dont have to FTP anything. Just run tweak.sh again, and it will go out and get the most current version.


I had accidentally discovered this when I went to rerun the script to disable EndPadPlus (yeah I probably could have just edited the author file but I hadn't learned that yet). Last night, I upgraded my TWP to 1.3 on my two SD DTivos in about 10 minutes. Rbauth, thank you for all your work on this!!! It is quite amazing!


----------



## Lord Vader

DArman said:


> The FTP daemon may not be running. Do a "ps ax" command at bash and see if tivoftpd is running. If not you will have to start it. Mine is in my /tivo-bin directory (don't know if this is standard). Locate it using "find / -name tivoftpd" at the bash prompt.


Well, I think this is what I'm looking for, correct? It's located in * /bin*



> 76 ? S 0:00 klogd
> 83 ? S 1:34 /tvbin/switcherstart -m -F
> 84 ? S 3:02 /tvbin/mfsd
> 86 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/switcherstart -m -F
> 87 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/switcherstart -m -F
> 89 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/TvLauncher -Foreground
> 90 ? S 0:01 fancontrol
> 116 ? S 0:00 mcp
> 117 ? S 0:00 mcp
> 118 ? S 0:25 mcp
> 119 ? S 1:59 mcp
> 120 ? S 63:45 dbgc-mcp
> 121 ? S 0:00 dbgc-mcp
> 122 ? S 0:41 dbgc-mcp
> 123 ? S 0:00 dbgc-mcp
> 124 ? S 0:04 tcphonehome
> 125 ? S 0:00 tcphonehome
> 126 ? S 0:00 tcphonehome
> 127 ? S 0:41 tcphonehome
> 128 ? S 1:15 tcphonehome
> 129 ? S 0:00 mp3control
> 130 ? S 0:00 /sbin/mpg321 -i -R -a /dev/brcmpcm1 -g 75 -T xxx
> 131 ? S 0:01 NetworkComponent
> 132 ? S 0:47 PassKeyComponent
> 134 ? SW 0:00 (khubd)
> 136 ? S 0:38 KnownHostComponent
> 141 ? S 0:00 NetworkVideoService
> 147 ? S 0:00 NetworkVideoService
> 148 ? S 0:00 NetworkVideoService
> 149 ? S 0:00 NetworkVideoService
> 150 ? S 0:00 shmemd
> 151 ? S 0:00 shmemd
> 152 ? S 0:00 shmemd
> 153 ? S 0:04 huxley
> 154 ? S 0:00 huxley
> 155 ? S 0:03 huxley
> 156 ? S 11:18 ApgManager
> 157 ? S 0:00 ApgManager
> 158 ? S 1:29 ApgManager
> 159 ? S 0:00 ApgManager
> 160 ? S 1:14 ApgManager
> 161 ? S 97:37 ApgManager
> 162 ? S 36:42 ApgManager
> 163 ? S 227:03 myworld
> 164 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 165 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 166 ? S 1:04 myworld
> 167 ? S 0:43 /tvbin/dssapp
> 168 ? S 0:03 /tvbin/dssapp
> 169 ? S 0:14 /tvbin/dssapp
> 170 ? S 0:02 /tvbin/dssapp
> 171 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/dssapp
> 172 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/dssapp
> 173 ? S 0:01 /tvbin/dssapp
> 174 ? S 0:25 /tvbin/dssapp
> 175 ? S 37:49 /tvbin/dssapp
> 176 ? S 4:21 /tvbin/dssapp
> 177 ? S 0:57 /tvbin/dssapp
> 178 ? S 0:00 /tvbin/dssapp
> 179 ? S 0:10 /tvbin/dssapp
> 180 ? S 1:52 /tvbin/dssapp
> 181 ? S 0:39 myworld
> 182 ? S 0:58 myworld
> 183 ? S 18:01 myworld
> 184 ? S 0:02 myworld
> 185 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 186 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 187 ? S 3:09 myworld
> 188 ? D 3:23 myworld
> 189 ? S 1:46 myworld
> 190 ? S 0:37 myworld
> 191 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 192 ? S 0:18 myworld
> 193 ? S 0:18 myworld
> 194 ? S 5:57 myworld
> 195 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 196 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 197 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 198 ? S 48:26 myworld
> 199 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 200 ? S 0:00 myworld
> 201 ? S 2:55 myworld
> 202 ? S 13:58 myworld
> 203 ? S 19:41 myworld
> 204 ? S 1:21 myworld
> 205 ? S 9:01 ApgManager
> 206 ? S 0:00 SiHost -name SiHost_Soma -provide soma_musicphoto -provide s
> 207 ? S 0:17 RendezvousClient
> 212 ? S 0:00 /bin/bash
> 216 ? S 0:01 tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login
> * 220 ? T 0:05 tivoftpd*
> 221 ? R 1352:34 tivosh /usr/tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.tcl
> 222 ? SW 0:00 /usr/vserver
> 229 ? S 0:00 /bin/bash /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> 233 ? S 0:00 /bin/sh /usr/scripts/callfixsub.sh /usr/scripts
> 361 ? S 0:00 sleep 82800
> 394 ? S 0:00 sleep 3420
> 396 ? S 0:00 /bin/bash -login
> 397 ? R 0:00 ps ax
> tivo:/var/tmp$


----------



## Brillian1080p

Lordvader, my problem is similar. Typing the DVR ip address in the browser address bar pulls up TWP. Then an hour later it won't. Telnet and Filezilla can connect, but not TWP. Rebooting it will bring it back. I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## willardcpa

Brillian1080p said:


> Lordvader, my problem is similar. Typing the DVR ip address in the browser address bar pulls up TWP. Then an hour later it won't. Telnet and Filezilla can connect, but not TWP. Rebooting it will bring it back. I don't know what the problem is.


I had a problem similar to this several weeks ago. You should be able to go in via telnet and restart TWP and get it going again, I know I did. But this got me to thinking (which is sometimes a very dangerous thing) . I have not resolved my problem to its ultimate resolution, but I did find an "interim solution". I need to warn you that I have "tweaked" my tivos to the extent that I freguently have problems caused by my "tweaking". What I tentatively decided on mine was that a reboot started TWP, but something later on was "turning it off". I tentatively concluded that in my case it may have been the cron setting in the zipper that was restarting it every night. 
I have five Dtivos hacked and they have been hacked via various methods, a couple or three were "zippered" and the balance were done previously with Gunny's method. On the ones that were done with Gunny's method I later installed TWP on them, but apparently put it into two different places. What I found by digging around in them was that I had TWP in (as I recall) three different places on the different boxes.
What I ended up doing was putting TWP in the two places that it was not on on the offending machine ( can't recall if the offending machine was zippered or otherwise hacked), so that it ended up being in three places on it also. I then went in and used the method to display in the TWP heading the "name of the tivo" and used different methods to identify each copy of TWP.
What I found out was that the copy of TWP that kept running was in /var/hack. I am not at home now, but as I recall the copy that was called up in the "author" file was somewhere else.
I then modified the author file so that it was calling up the same version of TWP (from /var/hack). And now everything seems to be running fine.

Please note that I am not offering this method up as a fix for the problem, but for me it ended up identifying the problem, apparently cron was trying to start a copy of TWP that should have been in /var/hack, and there wasn't one there. So I put one there and it worked. Kind of a cobbled up method of doing things, but I am no linux wiz, and it helped me identify the problem. On second thought what I probably did was not identify the cause of the problem, just its outcome, and applied a "patch" to the outcome. I never did dig into cron enough to figure out what it was doing, but by "bypassing it" I found out that apparently it was trying to start a copy of TWP in /var/hack (that is the copy that would continue to run). So since I didn't feel comfortable tring to fix cron, I just went ahead and left a copy in /var/hack. Now I just cross my fingers and hope that /var doesn't get wiped any time soon. 

Come to think of it the offending machine was probably done "pre-zipper", I think that I originally had three done this way. IIRC, I tried to zipper one of the boxes that was originally "Gunny'd", but it got so messed up I just went ahead and started from scratch on it - which meant losing my recordings. I didn't want to lose the recordings on the other two boxes so I have not zippered them, but attempted to modify them to mirror the zippered units as much as possible. But by looking at the above you can see I wasn't as successful as one would want to be.


----------



## DArman

You can try to kill it and restart it.

"kill 220"

then 

"/bin/tivoftpd"

then try to connect again

Also, you may want to check things you normally don't. i.e. make sure you are trying to connect to the correct port.


----------



## Lord Vader

DA, et. al.: it finally works. I had to reboot it--TWICE, for some reason--to get it to work. Weird.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> You do need some tools to make the script run, such as wget and find, which are not included with stock tivo software. If you didnt already install tools from somwhere else, use the AIO tool set.


I got FileZilla to work, but every damn time I attempt to ftp the AIO .tar file to /tivo-bin, it errors out, with a message in the top window telling me I'm out of space. Then, FileZilla disconnects and it goes dead, forcing me to reboot the tivo to be able to use FZ again.

I think I'm forced to skip the AIO and just install tweak.sh without it. I can't figure out how to successfully ftp the .tar file without getting these damn errors.


----------



## None2one

From a previous post the script does not install the backport drivers if there is a wireless connection present. Is there a way to either a) have the script to install the drivers anyway or b) is there another script that can be used to install the backport drivers.

I am currently using a wireless connection but I will like to use the wired bridged method to hopeful increase my transfer rates.


----------



## rbautch

None2one said:


> From a previous post the script does not install the backport drivers if there is a wireless connection present. Is there a way to either a) have the script to install the drivers anyway or b) is there another script that can be used to install the backport drivers.
> 
> I am currently using a wireless connection but I will like to use the wired bridged method to hopeful increase my transfer rates.


If you want a wired/bridged connection, then you will not use wireless settings inside the tivo. The tivo and the script will think you have a wired connection and install the drivers.


----------



## Fofer

When I launch TivoWebPlus manually via terminal, I get this error:

.//tivoweb: .//.dist/BlockFailure: No such file or directory

It still launches, but I'm curious to know what this error means.


----------



## rbautch

Not sure, but it could be that your system is mounted ro and was not able to write that file. Mount rw and try again.


----------



## Skippy

Using the latest set of scripts, I've been unable to get the merge module for TWP working. If I try to use the Up/Down buttons to rearrange the episodes, I get an "Error on Page" in the Explorer Status Bar.

Has anyone gotten this working?

-- Skip


----------



## None2one

rbautch said:


> If you want a wired/bridged connection, then you will not use wireless settings inside the tivo. The tivo and the script will think you have a wired connection and install the drivers.


I know. The problem was that i already installed the script with the wireless settings. And I could not get the script to installed the drivers. I was not sure how to remove the wireless setting so the script will intstall the drivers. But this is a moot point now, because I thought I figured it out but instead I lost all my IP settings. I have to the serial bash into the box, but just realized my laptop does not have a serial port 

Do you think for future editions of the script you can ask if the USB drivers want to be installed. I think it did in previous versions.


----------



## rbautch

Skippy said:


> Using the latest set of scripts, I've been unable to get the merge module for TWP working. If I try to use the Up/Down buttons to rearrange the episodes, I get an "Error on Page" in the Explorer Status Bar.
> 
> Has anyone gotten this working?
> 
> -- Skip


Nope. Merge doesn't work with the latest version of TWP. You might post this comment in the merge thread.


----------



## willardcpa

Now you see why I just sit back and read and wait to do anything new.  
To me that is one of the primary reasons to have TWP. Some of the new enhancements with the new version don't have any appeal for me.

Not that there is anything wrong with it, just trying to justify my lurking and reticence about being an early adopter, and tester of new features.


----------



## rbautch

Made a few minor mods:
1. Modified tweak.sh to run uninstall script automatically if existing installation is found. New file attached to the original post of this thread. 
2. Include delmanual in /enhancements directory. Deletes the manual tag from manual recordings. 
3. Apply new version of lgkahn's ui.itcl module fixed to work with TWP 1.3.0.


----------



## rbautch

willardcpa said:


> Now you see why I just sit back and read and wait to do anything new.


Yep, keep hanging on to your 286...PC prices just keep falling!


----------



## Brillian1080p

Rbautch, did you mean 1.4 instead of 4.1?


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> Yep, keep hanging on to your 286...PC prices just keep falling!


Damn, found me out. But I am banging away on a 550mhz six-seven year old compaq right now. I've got three other machines that are less than two years old, but prefer to use this one. Got a 3.0 ghz machine that I have had for about a 6-7 months in another room, but prefer to use this one. The wife keeps hounding me to set it up where it is more accessible. Had the DTivo 10-250 for about six months before I got it set up (didn't have an HD TV for that long).
But I keep reading and tweaking, just tonight went into out2osd.conf and tweaked the line settings on two of my boxes to get the caller ID to not cut off on the top.
I read everything on Lou's remote access setup. Then researched back about using dyndns to accomplish essentially the same thing, I had followed it a year plus ago when it first hit, but "held off". Ended up going with the dyndns route. But not before having to replace my qwest DSL modem.

But I am indebted to you and Gunny for all of the help you provide us here. Thanks.


----------



## SteelersFan

Brillian1080p said:


> Rbautch, did you mean 1.4 instead of 4.1?


No. The Enhancement script version is up to 4.1 now. The Zipper version is at 1.7 (2.0 is at beta).


----------



## LuckyGreen

I just upgraded my HR10-250 to 6.3 using The Slicer 1.3. Worked great. I then upgraded my InstaCake + PTVnet installation using The Enhancement Script to get a newer version of TivoWebPlus. This too worked. I have the new version. However, I am unable to find the Web Remote anywhere in the TWP UI. If I manually visit the old Web Remote URL ending in /sendkey and my browser still shows me the image of a Tivo remote, but clicking on the buttons in the image will trigger the error below. Any idea how to get the web remote back?

Thanks in advance,
--Lucky
----
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_sendkey '/guide' ''
couldn't execute "/devbin/sendkey": no such file or directory
while executing
"exec $env(TIVO_ROOT)/devbin/sendkey -wait -waitTimeOut 2500 $evrc($key)"
(procedure "SendKey" line 8)
invoked from within
"SendKey $key"
(procedure "::action_sendkey" line 17)
 invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## rbautch

Sendkey doesn't work with 6.2 and I doubt it works with 6.3.


----------



## SteelersFan

Hey Russ,
I just ran the new tweak on a previously zippered unit. You know, the tweak in the first post.  (that one's for LV  ) I saw something I haven't noticed before that I thought I would let you know about. It correctly shows the IP address it finds in MFS then when running Netperf, it incorrectly shows the IP as 127.0.0.1. All hacks are working fine. I'm guessing this a minor thing but it did make me think that someone who is new to this might get confused.


Code:


Checking network settings...
The following IP parameters found in MFS:
   IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.115
   Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
   Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
   DNS Server is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
   DHCP is off
   NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
Do you want to install netperf network performance tool? [y/n] :y
Netperf will measure MRV speed between this tivo and another "target" tivo.

The IP address of this tivo is 127.0.0.1. Enter the IP address of the target tiv
o here: 192.168.1.111

Adding the alias "speed" to your profile to run netperf...

Do you want to add additional target tivos? [y/n]: n
After rebooting, type "speed" at bash to measure MRV speed between 127.0.0.1 and
 192.168.1.111


----------



## rbautch

Looks like it incorrectly grabbed the loopback address instead of the real IP. You can ignore it, and it won't have any effect on functionality.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I noticed the same thing, wondered why, but only choice was to continue. Could connect with correct address though and figured it was just a mistake.


----------



## rbautch

Should be fixed now. The last release included a new ifconfig from Jamie, which switches the order of the loopback and actual ip address.


----------



## SteelersFan

rbautch said:


> Looks like it incorrectly grabbed the loopback address instead of the real IP. You can ignore it, and it won't have any effect on functionality.


Yep. That's what I figured. Thanks again.


----------



## mfryd

I ran tweak_uninstall.sh and tweak.sh. everything seemed to work OK at the time, however it messed up my network settings and my old shows are no longer viewable!

I originally zippered my tivos (HDVR2s) about a month ago. On some of them I saved the odl shows, on some I wiped the disks and started over. Using MRV, I moved some of the old shows onto the fresh installations.

A few days ago I updated one of the fresh units. Old shows (pre zipper) that had been copied to it, no longer play. They show up on now playing, but when selected I instantly go to the "Are you done with this program screen?". When I select "Don't delete" I get a screen telling me the recorder was not able to record the program because there was no video signal.

Is there any way to reenable these shows? New recordings seem to work perfectly.


The upgrade also messed up my network settings (it's possible I entered an incorrect IP address). However I was able to connect with a serial cable and fix the IP address.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## xtian

I'm experiencing a few problems:

I performed an unistall and a reinstall in order to get the latest version of the script and TWP. After lots of trial and error and many reboots, it appears that when I enable CRON during the script and then reboot I get to the acquiring sat. page and reach 59% then the tivo crashes and reboots. In the small window of time that I can telnet into the box before it crahses again I have been able to run the unistall script. It is up and running now, but with no CRON enabled.

TWP is up and running but I see no hackman installed. Was that eliminated from the most recent script for a reason?

Finally I can't get NCID to work. Previously I was using elseed and it worked great, but now nothing. Any ideas why?

Thanks!
-christian


----------



## rbautch

mfryd said:


> I ran tweak_uninstall.sh and tweak.sh. everything seemed to work OK at the time, however it messed up my network settings and my old shows are no longer viewable!
> 
> I originally zippered my tivos (HDVR2s) about a month ago. On some of them I saved the odl shows, on some I wiped the disks and started over. Using MRV, I moved some of the old shows onto the fresh installations.
> 
> A few days ago I updated one of the fresh units. Old shows (pre zipper) that had been copied to it, no longer play. They show up on now playing, but when selected I instantly go to the "Are you done with this program screen?". When I select "Don't delete" I get a screen telling me the recorder was not able to record the program because there was no video signal.
> 
> Is there any way to reenable these shows? New recordings seem to work perfectly.
> 
> The upgrade also messed up my network settings (it's possible I entered an incorrect IP address). However I was able to connect with a serial cable and fix the IP address.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


If you run the zipper, but don't run tweak.sh right away, any shows you record in the interim experience this problem unless you answer yes when the zipper asks you "Are there existing recordings on your drive you want to keep? " Sounds like you transferred some shows that were encrypted, meaning they were recorded before you ran tweak.sh. Those programs will only play on the tivo they were recorded on.

The uninstall script doesn't modify network settings.


----------



## MisterEd

What is the status of the script (not Zipper) with 6.3(a) for the HR10-250? I read back 3+ weeks and didn't see it mentioned and it isn't mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch has said in the Hacking to 6.3 thread that it will be probably a couple months to make sure everything with 6.3x is stable and D* stops releasing patches for it.


----------



## mikellanes

I previously had a wireless network setup, how can i remove any traces of wirelss so the script asks me to install the usb 2.0 drivers (my wired adapter is 2.0)? I can't seem to get it to ask me to install them?


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> What is the status of the script (not Zipper) with 6.3(a) for the HR10-250? I read back 3+ weeks and didn't see it mentioned and it isn't mentioned in the OP.


The Enhancement Script (not Zipper) *should* work fine with 6.3 software, although I haven't tested every feature. If you have a decent idea what you're doing, feel free to try it and report your results.


----------



## rbautch

mikellanes said:


> I previously had a wireless network setup, how can i remove any traces of wirelss so the script asks me to install the usb 2.0 drivers (my wired adapter is 2.0)? I can't seem to get it to ask me to install them?


Run network-delete.tcl, followed by the net-launch.sh script.


----------



## mikellanes

rbautch said:


> Run network-delete.tcl, followed by the net-launch.sh script.


Thanks, that removed it and re-setup my network, upon running the tweak.sh script it told me no wireless settings were in the mfs but never asked to install the USB drivers? now what?


----------



## rbautch

It might think the Zipper already installed the drivers for you. If you have a /zipperusb_flag, delete it, then run tweak.sh again. Also delete /enhancements/wireless_flag if its still there.


----------



## mikellanes

I don't have either of those as far as I can see


----------



## mikellanes

Well, after many different tries, everything besides totally re-doing the zipper, I decided to dig into the tweak.sh file and finally un-archived the "rbautch_files" dir and ran start.sh, it finally asked for the drivers and looked like it did them properly!


----------



## rbautch

tweak.sh is only a short wrapper script that checks a few things, and then launches the main script called start.sh. So it sounds like you ran the same script twice, but got different results. Please don't recreate any part of the script - much harder to update, support, etc...


----------



## mikellanes

Gotcha - I edited that part out, thanks and for some reason that worked on both my tivo's YAY!


----------



## mikellanes

Hey thanks for the help with the USB drivers!

Is there an easy way to updated the drivers to the latest/greatest version?

I am running TiVo software 6.2 on an HDVR2.

I am using FA120 ethernet adapters.

I see some people pulling 3000K with these and I tried the tweak

"/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o log2_irq_thresh=4" inside a "test.conf" file in the root. 

Seems to get me to about 1,300 K uploading and 1,500K downloading.


----------



## rbautch

That technique is old. You already have the latest drivers. To get the most out of them, there a number of you can do, including using a custom kernel. Search DDB for "soapbox derby".


----------



## mikellanes

The threshold technique is old? is it useless then?

I found the thread and will read up on the other tricks, perhaps I should have done the reading before posting, hah thanks for the direction!



rbautch said:


> That technique is old. You already have the latest drivers. To get the most out of them, there a number of you can do, including using a custom kernel. Search DDB for "soapbox derby".


----------



## mfryd

rbautch said:


> If you run the zipper, but don't run tweak.sh right away, any shows you record in the interim experience this problem unless you answer yes when the zipper asks you "Are there existing recordings on your drive you want to keep? " Sounds like you transferred some shows that were encrypted, meaning they were recorded before you ran tweak.sh. Those programs will only play on the tivo they were recorded on.
> 
> The uninstall script doesn't modify network settings.


I installed via the zipper and asked it to keep my old shows. Everything seemed to work fine. I could watch old (recorded pre-zipper) shows and even transfer old shows from other tivos. I used TivoWeb to update my network settings.

When I upgraded to the new version, tweak reverted me to the network settings I used with zipper, It threw away the currently working settings.

It also seems to have undone the zipper magic that allowed me to watch old shows. They no longer play. If I use MRV to watch an old show from another Tivo, it works, but the show ceases to be playable after a few days.

I suspect that I can remove the drive from the Tivo, and rerun Zipper to fix this, but I know longer have easy access to a PC. Is there a way of re-enabling the old shows without having to physically remove the drive? I now have full network access so can telnet/ftp as needed.


----------



## spainmiami

*rbautch*,

I'm trying to use the "Update the TWP software" feature in the TWP v1.3.0 (oztivo-060821)

However, i'm getting "extract.sh: Could not locate the TivoWebPlus directory child process exited abnormally" error message.

Is this happening cause of the stated reason that Tivo tends to use the "var" as a recycle bin and the enhancement script placed elsewhere, thus the reason for the script "Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks"?

That "Update the TWP software" feature seems like such a end-user friendly idea. Any suggestions?


----------



## SteelersFan

spainmiami said:


> *rbautch*,
> 
> I'm trying to use the "Update the TWP software" feature in the TWP v1.3.0 (oztivo-060821)
> 
> However, i'm getting "extract.sh: Could not locate the TivoWebPlus directory child process exited abnormally" error message.


I will pass along some suggestions rbautch gave me recently:


> Is this happening cause of the stated reason that Tivo tends to use the "var" as a recycle bin and the enhancement script placed elsewhere, thus the reason for the script "Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks"?


I think so.


> That "Update the TWP software" feature seems like such a end-user friendly idea. Any suggestions?


Unpack the file on your pc, rename it to tivowebplus (all lower case) then ftp the entire directory (and its contents) to / (root, assuming that is where twp is now. this will over-write the previous install). I just did this and worked great. You could even copy the hackman files (read the instructions first) to the proper folders then ftp everything at one time.


----------



## spainmiami

SteelersFan said:


> I will pass along some suggestions rbautch gave me recently:
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Unpack the file on your pc, rename it to tivowebplus (all lower case) then ftp the entire directory (and its contents) to / (root, assuming that is where twp is now. this will over-write the previous install). I just did this and worked great. You could even copy the hackman files (read the instructions first) to the proper folders then ftp everything at one time.


I appreciate that.

I C. 
In addition to hackman I've got an xbox ccxstream script to work. And, hopefully I can get the bufferhack4.1 set at 2 hours of buffer, to work. I hope all this is similar to xbox hacking, where u basically have to make a backup, while ftp and b4 u reboot.

lol, actually i've already had it where I couldn't ftp or telnet  , just ping. I'm trying to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## rbautch

> I'm trying to use the "Update the TWP software" feature in the TWP v1.3.0 (oztivo-060821)
> 
> However, i'm getting "extract.sh: Could not locate the TivoWebPlus directory child process exited abnormally" error message.
> 
> Is this happening cause of the stated reason that Tivo tends to use the "var" as a recycle bin and the enhancement script placed elsewhere, thus the reason for the script "Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks"?
> 
> That "Update the TWP software" feature seems like such a end-user friendly idea. Any suggestions?


 I put TWP in a folder called "tivowebplus", not "TivoWebPlus". Try renaming the directory and see if that helps. You'll also have to edit your author file with the name change if you want TWP to start automatically when you boot.


----------



## wmldwilly

rbautch said:


> I put TWP in a folder called "tivowebplus", not "TivoWebPlus". Try renaming the directory and see if that helps. You'll also have to edit your author file with the name change if you want TWP to start automatically when you boot.


I *just* figured out that I have the same problem. RB's enhancements installs TWP in "tivowebplus", and the TWP people appear to be looking for "TivoWebPlus". Remember y'all...*nix is cAsE senSitiVe. 

Does this mean there's a tweak.sh script update coming to get on the same page as the TWP people with respect to superflerous (sp?) capitals in thEir dIreCtorY nAMeS? 

wm


----------



## wmldwilly

Okay wait a dad-gummit minute.  

Ya say renaming the tivowebplus directory to TivoWebPlus (i.e. bash# mv tivowebplus TivoWebPlus) should do the trick...then edit one's rc.sysinit.author file, right? Looking in my author file, rc.sysinit.author doesn't actually run TWP as such, it calls /enhancements/TWPrun.sh, and *that* runs /tivowebplus/tivoweb. and I see that the closely related TWPrestart.sh and TWPrunc.sh (are these used by TWP itself for restarts???) are also looking for /tivowebplus/*. Sooooo the obvious question is shouldn't we be changing tivowebplus to TivoWebPlus in all of these other shell scripts and not in our rc.sysinit.author files? Wouldn't it be easier to establish an alias from tivowebplus --> TivoWebPlus or something like that? I personally want to get TWP 1.3.1 on there via it's own update mechanism to avoid any wierdness since I *just* got everything working and TWP has definitely coughed up a few hairballs at me in the past 12 hours (which I've posted in the appropriate forum somewhere-or-other...) including causing reboots and whatnot.

Eeeeek...this is where us new guys get lost.


----------



## rbautch

The TWP startup script is clunky, and I'll eventually remove it in favor of direct startup commands in the author file. The original intent was to search your Tivo for the TWP installation (could be anywhere), and then create a startup script that gets called from the author file. The TWP scripts are also used for aliases in the .profile, and for restarting TWP from the bash prompt. The path of least resistance for inexperienced users is to extract the TWP archive on their PC, rename the main folder to "tivowebplus", and then copy it over. Otherwise, stick with the TWP version in my archive. It's customized quite a bit (see OP), includes extra modules, and I update it regularly.


----------



## jmasterman

I uninstalled the enhancement script and then installed the latest. I get this error when I try "To Do" from the UI:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
couldn't open "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt": read-only file system
while executing
"open $filename w"
(procedure "gbl_load" line 3)
invoked from within
"gbl_load "/var/hack/etc/blocklist.txt""
(procedure "action_todo" line 9)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 7 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 28)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any suggestions?


----------



## Brillian1080p

Same thing happened here. The newer ui.itcl file in the module directory of TWP doesn't play nice. Toward the beginning of this thread a fixed version was posted. It didn't work for me and I ended up replacing it with an older version.


----------



## jmasterman

In the tivowebplus folder I have ui.itcl 9/15/2006 and ui.itcl.orig 8/21/2006.
I thought I would rename the new one and remove the .orig from the old. However, I get a Read only file system message.
Sorry its a noob question...


----------



## Brillian1080p

In the Enhancement script readme there are directions on how to mount as read/write. Unless I use something on a regular basis it falls out of my head.


----------



## jmasterman

I found it. Type rw at a bash prompt. ;-)

Once I did that, the new ui.itcl worked so I didn't need to change to the old one.

Is it OK to leave the system like this?


----------



## GAM

Does/can TWP 1.3.1 use folders when displaying the now showing titles?
If so, is it enabled by default or is it something that needs to be added?


----------



## jmasterman

No folders on mine nor do I see that option.


----------



## rbautch

No, it doesn't use folders, but I think there's a ui module (by LJ?) that will.


----------



## GAM

This is listed at the beginning of the thread: - Custom ui.itcl module (create and manipulate folders in NPL): courtesy of lgkahn.

What does it mean in terms of folders?


Thanks!


----------



## Fofer

jmasterman said:


> I found it. Type rw at a bash prompt. ;-)
> 
> Once I did that, the new ui.itcl worked so I didn't need to change to the old one.
> 
> Is it OK to leave the system like this?


type *ro* to change it back to read-only.


----------



## Fofer

rbautch said:


> No, it doesn't use folders, but I think there's a ui module (by LJ?) that will.


Yep: Discussion here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=96570

Download here:
http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html


----------



## SteelersFan

GAM said:


> This is listed at the beginning of the thread: - Custom ui.itcl module (create and manipulate folders in NPL): courtesy of lgkahn.
> 
> What does it mean in terms of folders?
> 
> Thanks!


Look at posts 1652, 1658, and 1670 of this thread for more info.


----------



## shortkud

rbautch said:


> The TWP startup script is clunky, and I'll eventually remove it in favor of direct startup commands in the author file. The original intent was to search your Tivo for the TWP installation (could be anywhere), and then create a startup script that gets called from the author file. The TWP scripts are also used for aliases in the .profile, and for restarting TWP from the bash prompt. The path of least resistance for inexperienced users is to extract the TWP archive on their PC, rename the main folder to "tivowebplus", and then copy it over. Otherwise, stick with the TWP version in my archive. It's customized quite a bit (see OP), includes extra modules, and I update it regularly.


Is there any kind of notification when you do update it?


----------



## kimsan

Hey Russ,

Recently Un-Zppered (Jan 06 version) and Re-Zippered (2.0) to bring my units up to date. I like the changes made and the fact the *EXT*ra *ACT*ivites under "more" work fine now. Unfortunately the "edit" function seems to be broken on this build. Fails with:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_saveprogram '' 'set "objectid" "1017497";set "expsecs" "2147472000";set "expdate" "24855";set "title" "The Lake House";set "origtitle" "The Lake House.ty";set "origmanrec" "0";set "origisepisode" "0";set "origismovie" "0";set "manrec" "0";set "isepisode" "0";set "ismovie" "0";set "eptitle" "";set "movieyear" "";set "episodenum" "";set "altepisodenum" "";set "description" "";set "origairdate" "10/5/2006";set "showingdate" " 5 Oct 2006";set "sul" "2147472000";set "actorstr" "";set "gueststarstr" "";set "directorstr" "";set "execproducerstr" "";set "producerstr" "";set "writerstr" "";set "mpaarating" "";set "tvrating" "";set "grouptitle" "";set "groupwith" "";set "Save" "Save";'
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "db $db openid $groupwith"
> ("uplevel" body line 66)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set rec [db $db openid $id]
> set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
> set program [dbobj $showing get Program]
> 
> # set act..."
> (procedure "updaterec" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "updaterec $objectid $title $eptitle $description $sul $newseltype $actorstr $gueststarstr $directorstr $execproducerstr $producerstr $writerstr $origa..."
> (procedure "::action_saveprogram" line 16)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


Any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## rbautch

shortkud said:


> Is there any kind of notification when you do update it?


I always post updates in this thread.


----------



## jaxgent

How long after a re-image and zipper install does it take for programs to show.? Its been about about 7 hrs now since I successfully completed the above , however one of my favorite programs from the SciFi channel will not show up in pick programs to record so that I might obtain a season pass. I did do a work around, should it not be there?


----------



## rbautch

jaxgent said:


> How long after a re-image and zipper install does it take for programs to show.? Its been about about 7 hrs now since I successfully completed the above , however one of my favorite programs from the SciFi channel will not show up in pick programs to record so that I might obtain a season pass. I did do a work around, should it not be there?


It might take a day or so for all program data to show up.


----------



## bnm81002

Russ or anyone,
I want to remove some hacks, can I do it without having to uninstall the scripts then reinstall the ones that I want? can I just manually remove the ones that I don't want? thanks


----------



## Gunnyman

depends on what the hacks are.
You can easily comment out items from running in the .author file, but any modifications that change system files like superpatch for example, require restoring the unmodified tivoapp file back to /tvbin


----------



## bnm81002

Gunnyman said:


> depends on what the hacks are.
> You can easily comment out items from running in the .author file, but any modifications that change system files like superpatch for example, require restoring the unmodified tivoapp file back to /tvbin


thanks Gunny, 
I just did the uninstall and reinstall of the scripts, rather than messing with the author file incase I messed that up
YOU AND RUSS DID A GREAT JOB WITH THE ZIPPER AND THE ENHANCEMENT SCRIPTS, I WANT TO THANK YOU 2 FOR YOUR HARD WORK AND TIME AND EFFORT FOR DEVELOPING THEM :up: :up: :up:


----------



## cwbyski

will this work on a sony svr2000 standalone series 1


----------



## Carlton Bale

cwbyski said:


> will this work on a sony svr2000 standalone series 1


?

No.


----------



## joevv

my system is a DTV HDVR2 software ver. 4.0.1-01-2-140
HMO is enabled and working

I've tried to run the script but this is as far as it gets:

(none):/tivo-bin$ sh tweak.sh

Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
of Enhancements before you install this one.
Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y

Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to ***.mastersav.***69.90.236.30]:80
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 956 --:-- ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...

gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...


----------



## rbautch

It's probably the version of tar that you're using. I compiled one here for you.


----------



## joevv

I've tried the tar version from your site but still get the same error.

I don't think my tivo is actually d/l from the net for some reason.

Can I just download the file and then send it to the tivo?

ok i've d/l rbautch_files.tgz manually and send it to the tivo

dir enhancements then I'll run "sh start.sh"

let you know if that works.


----------



## joevv

The problem I was having first was the tivo not d/l from the net even tho it reported d/l successful.

I d/l the file manually and send it to the tivo and ran start.sh
answered all the y/n and it seemed to complete fine.

rebooted the tivo when prompted

almost there screen was not changed even tho I answered yes 

and now I have no telnet , ftp or "h**p" access to the tivo.

looks like ill have to pull the drive since I don't have a serial cable

tivo gets an IP from the router and all so I don't think its the drivers
I guess the servers just did not start up after reboot


----------



## PrimeRisk

Hi, I have 5 successfully Zippered DSR7000s running in my house. Yesterday I found one of them locked up (the regular occasional issue) and upon rebooting everything seemed fine, except for it can't transfer shows from other tivos now. When browsing to the other TiVos it will allow me to select a show to transfer, but it will always give the "Will Get Later" message as if it is currently in the process of transfering a show, but it is not. I don't know what has happened. Maybe it crashed while transfering a show and the ToDo is stuck in it somewhere? Maybe it is continuing to try to get a show that no longer exists from another TiVo? I don't know. I can transfer show off of the TiVo in question.

I can't seem to find anything in the TWP ToDo list or in the Logs that would make me suspicious. Any thoughts??


----------



## katiebear00

joevv said:


> I've tried the tar version from your site but still get the same error.
> 
> I don't think my tivo is actually d/l from the net for some reason.
> 
> Can I just download the file and then send it to the tivo?
> 
> ok i've d/l rbautch_files.tgz manually and send it to the tivo
> 
> dir enhancements then I'll run "sh start.sh"
> 
> let you know if that works.


If you need to try this again, but the tgz archive in the same place as tweak.sh, and run tweak.sh instead of start.sh. It's tweak.sh that actually decompresses the archive.


----------



## katiebear00

PrimeRisk said:


> Hi, I have 5 successfully Zippered DSR7000s running in my house. Yesterday I found one of them locked up (the regular occasional issue) and upon rebooting everything seemed fine, except for it can't transfer shows from other tivos now. When browsing to the other TiVos it will allow me to select a show to transfer, but it will always give the "Will Get Later" message as if it is currently in the process of transfering a show, but it is not. I don't know what has happened. Maybe it crashed while transfering a show and the ToDo is stuck in it somewhere? Maybe it is continuing to try to get a show that no longer exists from another TiVo? I don't know. I can transfer show off of the TiVo in question.
> 
> I can't seem to find anything in the TWP ToDo list or in the Logs that would make me suspicious. Any thoughts??


This has happend to me before on failed transfers. A reboot usually fixes it. If not, try to find the last show you transferred and delete it.


----------



## PrimeRisk

katiebear00 said:


> This has happend to me before on failed transfers. A reboot usually fixes it. If not, try to find the last show you transferred and delete it.


Thanks for the suggestion...

I've rebooted the TiVo a number of times to no avail. I'm not sure what the last transfered file is. This tivo has a 250GB drive in it and has almost 300 shows on it. I'm not sure if I can find what may have failed in transfer.


----------



## joevv

katiebear00 said:


> If you need to try this again, but the tgz archive in the same place as tweak.sh, and run tweak.sh instead of start.sh. It's tweak.sh that actually decompresses the archive.


ran the script again this time as you suggested but after a reboot i have no connectivity with the tivo at all.
I wonder why telnet and ftp does not start after a reboot

BTW I am using a wireless adapter but I don't think that's a problem since HMO still works fine.


----------



## rbautch

Do you have a firewall on your PC?


----------



## joevv

rbautch said:


> Do you have a firewall on your PC?


No I don't have a firewall on the pc. I could telnet the tivo before running script.


----------



## joevv

I decided to upgrade to 6.2 and use the zipper .after that it ran the enhancements script without a glitch.

setting up wireless networking using the zipper is a breeze. works right out of the box

thanks guys!

I noticed tivowebplus is not the current version. Can I upgrade without loosing any custom features?


----------



## Markman07

There is a 1.4 BETA version of Tivowebplus. It changes every day or two it seems so I am guessing it won't be included in the Zipper or part of the Script until it is out of beta.


----------



## tk_kat

Hi - Love the hack - everything works great, except for one minor problem. 

When I deleted a program in the Now Playing List, or left arrow out of a sub-folder, all the shows disappear for 20-60 seconds. They eventually come back, but it is rather frustrating. 

I searched the threads, but couldn't find anything on how to solve. Is there a log file or something that needs to be cleared?

Thanks,

Kat


----------



## Finnstang

Search for "empty npl"


----------



## joevv

tk_kat said:


> Hi - Love the hack - everything works great, except for one minor problem.
> 
> When I deleted a program in the Now Playing List, or left arrow out of a sub-folder, all the shows disappear for 20-60 seconds. They eventually come back, but it is rather frustrating.
> 
> I searched the threads, but couldn't find anything on how to solve. Is there a log file or something that needs to be cleared?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kat


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3628750&&#post3628750


----------



## 1guido

I keep getting a message that enhancments already exists do i want to delete... when i say yes nothing happens,,,, there is no uninstall script and i can manually delete it with ftp?? any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## rbautch

1guido said:


> I keep getting a message that enhancments already exists do i want to delete... when i say yes nothing happens,,,, there is no uninstall script and i can manually delete it with ftp?? any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


If you are using the standard dos command prompt from Windows, run this on your PC to make sure your terminal settings are correct. If that doesn't help, you can also grab an uninstall script from the Zipper download.


----------



## bnm81002

Russ,
I zippered my DTivo a couple weeks ago and answered no to the Showcases and Yellow Stars questions, the Yellow Stars have since been removed but the Showcases are still there in the Directv Central menu, what can I do to have it removed please?
PS-my other DTivo doesn't have either Showcases and Yellow Stars

also, I saw that you edited the enhancement scripts on 10-20-06 at 5:22 PM, what was edited or changed? thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Showcases will give you the NFL Sunday Ticket downloads, so you may wish to keep them. Just a thought.


----------



## raddison1971

I just ran the 1st step of the Zipper program. Basically I used the boot disk to put the PTV Image on the disk. When I was asked where the drive was located I put in the correct location (hda). My question about that is what about the second drive in hdb? Will it see both of them? 

Second question is after installing the image I am not able to locate the Tivo on the network. Is this normal? Do I need to do anything else?

Thanks. Robert


----------



## rbautch

raddison1971 said:


> I just ran the 1st step of the Zipper program. Basically I used the boot disk to put the PTV Image on the disk. When I was asked where the drive was located I put in the correct location (hda). My question about that is what about the second drive in hdb? Will it see both of them?
> 
> Second question is after installing the image I am not able to locate the Tivo on the network. Is this normal? Do I need to do anything else?
> 
> Thanks. Robert


If you used instantcake to apply an image to both drives, boot them up first to make sure everything works. Then run the zipper on the master drive only. After you put the drive in your tivo, try to ping the IP address you entered while running the zipper.


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> Russ,
> I zippered my DTivo a couple weeks ago and answered no to the Showcases and Yellow Stars questions, the Yellow Stars have since been removed but the Showcases are still there in the Directv Central menu, what can I do to have it removed please?
> PS-my other DTivo doesn't have either Showcases and Yellow Stars
> 
> also, I saw that you edited the enhancement scripts on 10-20-06 at 5:22 PM, what was edited or changed? thanks


Rather than try to block showcase tokens, I'm going to use tuikhelper to actually remove it from the menu. This should be a more definitive way to remove them.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Rather than try to block showcase tokens, I'm going to use tuikhelper to actually remove it from the menu. This should be a more definitive way to remove them.


that sounds like a much better way to have it removed, I be on the lookout for the new update of your scripts when you make it official with it


----------



## raddison1971

Okay I got past all of that. I was able to use the PTV Upgrade then Zipper. Once I installed all the hacks, I was in TWP successfully ran a restore of my season passes then tried running a backup. I got the following error and my Tivo rebooted at the same time.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backup_create_write '' 'set "fname" "/tivowebplus/backups/20061029_settings";set "submit" "Create";'
no such object: CONFLICT err=0x30007
while executing
"dbobj $sub fsid"
(procedure "construct_record_content" line 19)
invoked from within
"construct_record_content $sp $fields"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 20 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set fields [dbobj $sp attrs]
set content [construct..."
(procedure "take_snapshot_sp" line 9)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_sp 1 1"
(procedure "take_snapshot_for_backup" line 4)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_for_backup"
(procedure "create_backup" line 18)
invoked from within
"create_backup $chan $fname"
(procedure "::action_backup_create_write" line 9)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any Ideas?

Also what else will I need to do to extr*t shows? I know that the Zipper decryps them but do I just FTP them down?

I am hoping to "fully" hack this Tivo then use slicer to upgrade to 6.3a. Will running a "Clear and Delete Everything" have any affect on these hacks?

Sorry for the dumb questions and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## raddison1971

It seems that Fake call is not working. I saw the message pop up on the screen saying that fake call was made successfully but I still got a message saying that I need to make a call soon. Any ideas?


----------



## willardcpa

raddison1971 said:


> It seems that Fake call is not working. I saw the message pop up on the screen saying that fake call was made successfully but I still got a message saying that I need to make a call soon. Any ideas?


Fakecall doesn't "take" until the box reboots. To verify what I said take a look at settings, phone and see when it says the last successful phone call was made. I'll bet it doesn't reflect the fakecall that just occurred. Rest easy, your box will reboot in the wee hours tonight and it should "take".


----------



## raddison1971

willardcpa said:


> Fakecall doesn't "take" until the box reboots. To verify what I said take a look at settings, phone and see when it says the last successful phone call was made. I'll bet it doesn't reflect the fakecall that just occurred. Rest easy, your box will reboot in the wee hours tonight and it should "take".


I checked and it shows that the last successful call was made Thursday, Jan 1st at 3:26am. Not sure what's going on. Any got any ideas?


----------



## willardcpa

raddison1971 said:


> I checked and it shows that the last successful call was made Thursday, Jan 1st at 3:26am. Not sure what's going on. Any got any ideas?


Now I don't have enough information to know if that's good or bad. When I last posted on this it was last night, and I told you that I expected something like you got. But I also said that after it rebooted in the wee hours of this morning it should update. So not knowing if you checked after it rebooted or before I don't know if your OK, or not. When did you check? If you checked today then go into system information and check the up time to see when it last rebooted. If you checked after it rebooted and got the Jan 1st date then you got a problem.


----------



## raddison1971

willardcpa said:


> Now I don't have enough information to know if that's good or bad. When I last posted on this it was last night, and I told you that I expected something like you got. But I also said that after it rebooted in the wee hours of this morning it should update. So not knowing if you checked after it rebooted or before I don't know if your OK, or not. When did you check? If you checked today then go into system information and check the up time to see when it last rebooted. If you checked after it rebooted and got the Jan 1st date then you got a problem.


Why after the reboot of course.


----------



## willardcpa

Ok, if you are sure that it rebooted and the call time is Jan 1st then my guess is that Fakecall didn't work. I am not sure if it is possible for it to give you the message on the screen that it was successful even if it were not. Go to system information and see what it says there for the last connection, that one usually updates when Fakecall is made, while the one in settings - phone doesn't get updated until the box reboots.


----------



## raddison1971

In the system information is show that the last attempted and successful call was made:

Last Attempt: Wednesday, Dec 31 at 5:55 am

So it appears that fake call is not working for some reason, I guess.


----------



## Lord Vader

Sounds like it IS working. December 31st wasn't a Wednesday last year, for one thing. Fake call is showing a fake date.


----------



## raddison1971

Lord Vader said:


> Sounds like it IS working. December 31st wasn't a Wednesday last year, for one thing. Fake call is showing a fake date.


Then let me put it this way...Is there a way to make it give a more recent date then December 31st, 2003 (last date in the past that 12/31 fell on Wed, which makes sense because the message says it has not been made is like 13K days!!)? This way I will stop getting the messages that I should make a daily call soon. Which if I am not mistaken is the reason for having fake call...right?


----------



## rbautch

raddison1971 said:


> Then let me put it this way...Is there a way to make it give a more recent date then December 31st, 2003 (last date in the past that 12/31 fell on Wed, which makes sense because the message says it has not been made is like 13K days!!)? This way I will stop getting the messages that I should make a daily call soon. Which if I am not mistaken is the reason for having fake call...right?


Is your tivo superpatched?


----------



## raddison1971

rbautch said:


> Is your tivo superpatched?


The Zipper skipped that step, I believe, because it is an HR10-250. I might be wrong. Is there an easy way that I can tell if it was installed?


----------



## rbautch

raddison1971 said:


> The Zipper skipped that step, I believe, because it is an HR10-250. I might be wrong. Is there an easy way that I can tell if it was installed?


Ah, superpatch is indeed not applied for HR10-250 in favor of manual tivoapp patches. Not sure what your issue is, but you can confirm that fakecall is doing what it is supposed to by checking the dates that it is setting in MFS. MFS is easily browsable in Tivowebplus. Look for the following attributes and post your information here:

/State/PhoneConfig/LastDialInUpdateDate
/State/PhoneConfig/CallStatusInfo
/State/PhoneConfig/LastCallStatus
/State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessCallDay
/State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessCallSecInDay
/State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessPgdCallDay
/State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay
/State/PhoneConfig/LastCallAttemptDay
/State/PhoneConfig/LastCallAttemptSecInDay
/State/PhoneConfig/NextCallAttemptDays
/State/PhoneConfig/NextCallAttemptSecInDay
/State/ServiceConfig/ServiceStateExpiration
/State/GeneralConfig/Complete


----------



## ctromp

I have read through many, many pages here and I want to make sure I am correct.

This enhancement script can be run on an HR10-250 running 3.1.5f and currently running Tivowebplus 1.2.1 correct?

Just follow the instructions on the link off the first post in this thread?


----------



## SteelersFan

ctromp said:


> I have read through many, many pages here and I want to make sure I am correct.
> 
> This enhancement script can be run on an HR10-250 running 3.1.5f and currently running Tivowebplus 1.2.1 correct?
> 
> Just follow the instructions on the link off the first post in this thread?


You should tell us how your unit was hacked originally: PTV, ? (I assume you did not use the Zipper)


----------



## ctromp

Sorry. Yes. It was "opened" using PTVnetHD and Instantcake for the 3.1.5f image.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> Sorry. Yes. It was "opened" using PTVnetHD and Instantcake for the 3.1.5f image.
> 
> Thanks


I've been working on a revision that make the enhancement script play nicely with PTVnet. If you hold off for a few days, you can be the guinea pig.


----------



## ctromp

So I take it that means that the enhancement script does not work with a PTVnetHD upgraded HR10.


----------



## rbautch

Yes it does, but you'll get two instance of some hacks running simultaneously. It's also possible you'll run out of room in your root filesystem.


----------



## dayvo

Long time lurker - first post here.

First -- thanks to rbautch, Gunny, etal for the wealth of information and resources. Thanks to you guys, I just completed hacking of my HR10-250 and a simultaneous roll-back to 3.1.5f.

I'm having what appears to be exactly the same issue as raddison1971. In hacking my HR10, I used Zipper 2.3 and 3.1.5f from InstantCake 1.2. All done to a new Western Digital HD. I have not sliced to 6.3a. rbautch's script ran with no errors.

Since I'm not using caller ID, I told the tweak script to not restart if a recording is in process.

I have seen the message flash on screen "fakecall successful", but I still get the nag messages and have the exact same dates that raddison1971 has for last successful call and next call.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

dayvo said:


> Long time lurker - first post here.
> 
> First -- thanks to rbautch, Gunny, etal for the wealth of information and resources. Thanks to you guys, I just completed hacking of my HR10-250 and a simultaneous roll-back to 3.1.5f.
> 
> I'm having what appears to be exactly the same issue as raddison1971. In hacking my HR10, I used Zipper 2.3 and 3.1.5f from InstantCake 1.2. All done to a new Western Digital HD. I have not sliced to 6.3a. rbautch's script ran with no errors.
> 
> Since I'm not using caller ID, I told the tweak script to not restart if a recording is in process.
> 
> I have seen the message flash on screen "fakecall successful", but I still get the nag messages and have the exact same dates that raddison1971 has for last successful call and next call.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


What are the values of the attributes I posted above. What exactly do the nag messages say?


----------



## Finnstang

Here's mine on a HR10-250 running 6.3a: (just in case it becomes useful for troubleshotting their's) 


Code:


PhoneConfig 3247/10 {
  Version        = 11144
  AuthTollFree   = 0
  LocalAreaCode  = 614
  CallWaitingPrefix = {}
  DialInAreaCode = {}
  DialInNum      = 4930005
  DialInPrefix   = {}
  DialPrefix     = {}
  CallInProgress = 1
  DialConfig     = 000
  LastDialInUpdateDate = 13453
  LastSuccessCallDay = 13453
  LastSuccessCallSecInDay = 15607
  LastSuccessPgdCallDay = 13453
  LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay = 15607
  LastCallAttemptDay = 13453
  LastCallAttemptSecInDay = 49525
  NextCallAttemptDays = 13454
  NextCallAttemptSecInDay = 9784
  LastCallStatus = Failed
  CallStatusInfo = 53
  IndexPath      = /State/PhoneConfig
}

From Info in TWP:


Code:


Phone Call Information
Last Call	11:20pm, 31-Oct-06
Last Call Status	Succeeded
Next Call	11:20pm, 21-Nov-06


----------



## rbautch

Finnstang said:


> Here's mine on a HR10-250 running 6.3a: (just in case it becomes useful for troubleshotting their's)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PhoneConfig 3247/10 {
> Version        = 11144
> AuthTollFree   = 0
> LocalAreaCode  = 614
> CallWaitingPrefix = {}
> DialInAreaCode = {}
> DialInNum      = 4930005
> DialInPrefix   = {}
> DialPrefix     = {}
> CallInProgress = 1
> DialConfig     = 000
> LastDialInUpdateDate = 13453
> LastSuccessCallDay = 13453
> LastSuccessCallSecInDay = 15607
> LastSuccessPgdCallDay = 13453
> LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay = 15607
> LastCallAttemptDay = 13453
> LastCallAttemptSecInDay = 49525
> NextCallAttemptDays = 13454
> NextCallAttemptSecInDay = 9784
> LastCallStatus = Failed
> CallStatusInfo = 53
> IndexPath      = /State/PhoneConfig
> }
> 
> From Info in TWP:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Phone Call Information
> Last Call	11:20pm, 31-Oct-06
> Last Call Status	Succeeded
> Next Call	11:20pm, 21-Nov-06


Thanks. I just realized I edited fakecall with some changes that will break it for 3.1.5f only. I'll fix it soon.


----------



## raddison1971

rbautch said:


> Ah, superpatch is indeed not applied for HR10-250 in favor of manual tivoapp patches. Not sure what your issue is, but you can confirm that fakecall is doing what it is supposed to by checking the dates that it is setting in MFS. MFS is easily browsable in Tivowebplus. Look for the following attributes and post your information here:
> 
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastDialInUpdateDate
> /State/PhoneConfig/CallStatusInfo
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastCallStatus
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessCallDay
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessCallSecInDay
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessPgdCallDay
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastCallAttemptDay
> /State/PhoneConfig/LastCallAttemptSecInDay
> /State/PhoneConfig/NextCallAttemptDays
> /State/PhoneConfig/NextCallAttemptSecInDay
> /State/ServiceConfig/ServiceStateExpiration
> /State/GeneralConfig/Complete


Here you go:

PhoneConfig 3194/10 {
Version = 139
CallWaitingPrefix = *#
DialPrefix = *#
LastDialInUpdateDate = 13453
CallStatusInfo = 1
LastSuccessCallDay = 13453
LastSuccessPgdCallDay = 13453
LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay = 83570
LastCallAttemptDay = 13453
LastCallAttemptSecInDay = 83570
NextCallAttemptDays = 13453
LastSuccessCallSecInDay = 83570
LastCallStatus = Succeeded
NextCallAttemptSecInDay = 1162609494
IndexPath = /State/PhoneConfig
}

GeneralConfig 3204/10 {
Version = 19
BannerTimeout = 0
VcrIrCodeNum = 0
Complete = 7
IndexPath = /State/GeneralConfig
}


----------



## dayvo

rbautch said:


> What are the values of the attributes I posted above. What exactly do the nag messages say?


Ok. Here are mine, too:

PhoneConfig 3194/10 {
Version = 89
CallWaitingPrefix = *#
DialPrefix = *#
LastDialInUpdateDate = 13453
CallStatusInfo = 1
LastCallStatus = Succeeded
LastSuccessCallDay = 13453
LastSuccessCallSecInDay = 15648
LastSuccessPgdCallDay = 13453
LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay = 15648
LastCallAttemptDay = 13453
LastCallAttemptSecInDay = 15648
NextCallAttemptDays = 13453
NextCallAttemptSecInDay = 618253
IndexPath = /State/PhoneConfig
}

and from System Information:

Phone Call:
Last Successful: Wednesday, Dec 31 at 4:49 am
Last Attempt: Wednesday, Dec 31 at 4:49 am
Last Status: Succeeded
Next Scheduled: Wednesday, Jan 7 at 9:44 pm

Hope that helps.

Thanks.

Edit: Forgot to mention... I deleted the nag messages, but they said something like "Your Tivo has not dialed out in 13xx days. Check your telephone connection... etc., etc."


----------



## raddison1971

dayvo said:


> Edit: Forgot to mention... I deleted the nag messages, but they said something like "Your Tivo has not dialed out in 13xx days. Check your telephone connection... etc., etc."


Same here. I deleted the messages but it was saying that the call had not been completed in like 13453 days.


----------



## raddison1971

rbautch do you know what effect it would have on the unit (HR10-250) if I performed the 6.3 upgrade and then a clear and delete all? I am worried that in your instructions you made the comment that "Do not do a "clear and delete everything", even if the Instantcake directions tell you to." Is this because it would cause an issue with the hacks that are installed here? 

I am asking because I went back to 3.1.5f because I was having severe issues with 6.3a and D* says to perform a C&D everything to correct some of the issues, I have also seen posts from others that have performed the C&D all and they say it seems to have fixed thier issues.

Your thoughts? Thanks by the way for this great script! If I would have to research these things myself I would probably be in divorce court right now. Thanks for all your help. Once I get these issues resoilved I will be upgrading my SD-DVR40 also. I will of course purchase the iso's from PTVUpgrade linking from your site so that you get your commision.


----------



## raddison1971

What else will I need to do to an extr*t of recorded shows? I know that the Zipper decryps them but do I just FTP them down? This is my whole reasoning behind hacking my tivo, because I travel for a living. This means that my wife gets really pissed with me on the weekend because I have to catch up on my weekely shows. If I can do this it will make dealing with my wife much easier, lol.


----------



## rbautch

raddison1971 said:


> What else will I need to do to an extr*t of recorded shows? I know that the Zipper decryps them but do I just FTP them down? This is my whole reasoning behind hacking my tivo, because I travel for a living. This means that my wife gets really pissed with me on the weekend because I have to catch up on my weekely shows. If I can do this it will make dealing with my wife much easier, lol.


You need a Slingbox.  Check the Zipper wiki for that which cannot be discussed here.


----------



## rbautch

raddison1971 said:


> rbautch do you know what effect it would have on the unit (HR10-250) if I performed the 6.3 upgrade and then a clear and delete all? I am worried that in your instructions you made the comment that "Do not do a "clear and delete everything", even if the Instantcake directions tell you to." Is this because it would cause an issue with the hacks that are installed here?
> 
> I am asking because I went back to 3.1.5f because I was having severe issues with 6.3a and D* says to perform a C&D everything to correct some of the issues, I have also seen posts from others that have performed the C&D all and they say it seems to have fixed thier issues.
> 
> Your thoughts? Thanks by the way for this great script! If I would have to research these things myself I would probably be in divorce court right now. Thanks for all your help. Once I get these issues resoilved I will be upgrading my SD-DVR40 also. I will of course purchase the iso's from PTVUpgrade linking from your site so that you get your commision.


I'm not sure of everyting a clear and delete does, but I know it will remove your network settings in MFS. If you have a line in your author file that runs the network.tcl script, those settings will get restablished when you boot, and then will become active when you reboot again. The slicer surrounds the command that runs network.tcl with code to make sure it only runs once. You'd have to edit that to make it run again.


----------



## rbautch

rbautch said:


> I just realized I edited fakecall with some changes that will break it for 3.1.5f only. I'll fix it soon.


This version has 3.1.5f support put back in. Untested.


----------



## raddison1971

rbautch said:


> This version has 3.1.5f support put back in. Untested.


Cool Thanks. I will install it now. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dayvo

rbautch said:


> This version has 3.1.5f support put back in. Untested.


I'm a total noob, so please bear with me -- want to make sure I do this right.

I grabbed this new zip file last night, extracted it to fakecall.tcl, ftp'd that in binary mode to the enhancements directory in the HR10 (to replace the existing fakecall.tcl), and made sure the file permissions were the same as the previous version.

Is that right or is there something else I need to do?

If that looks right, I'll force a call (with no phone line, of course) when I get home from work tonight.

Thanks much.


----------



## Finnstang

dayvo said:


> I'm a total noob, so please bear with me -- want to make sure I do this right.
> 
> I grabbed this new zip file last night, extracted it to fakecall.tcl, ftp'd that in binary mode to the enhancements directory in the HR10 (to replace the existing fakecall.tcl), and made sure the file permissions were the same as the previous version.
> 
> Is that right or is there something else I need to do?
> 
> If that looks right, I'll force a call (with no phone line, of course) when I get home from work tonight.
> 
> Thanks much.


One thing I notice, is that on my HR10 in the crond file it looks for fakecall in /busybox, and you don't want to force a call. You can run fakecall manually from bash with:


Code:


tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

I would look at your cron file since that is what will keep it running over time. If it is using /busybox/fakecall.tcl, you should put it in there. You can look at your cron file by typing root at the bash prompt.


----------



## dayvo

Thanks, Finnstang. I'll give it a try this evening and report back.


----------



## dayvo

Looks like the updated fakecall.tcl works with 3.1.5f.

As suggested, ftp'd it into busybox and ran it from telnet. Successful execution reported there. Phone call data in System Information is updated to current time and date and shows call succeeded. Next call scheduled for tomorrow.

State information in mfs FileSystem updated to:

PhoneConfig 3194/10 {
Version = 96
CallWaitingPrefix = *#
DialPrefix = *#
LastSuccessCallDay = 13454
LastSuccessPgdCallDay = 13454
LastCallAttemptDay = 13454
NextCallAttemptDays = 13454
LastDialInUpdateDate = 13455
CallStatusInfo = Succeeded
LastCallStatus = Succeeded
LastCallAttemptSecInDay = 1162512083
LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay = 1162512083
LastSuccessCallSecInDay = 1162512083
NextCallAttemptSecInDay = 1162598400
IndexPath = /State/PhoneConfig
}

(whatever that means).

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## raddison1971

Same here. I ran it manually and it worked fine. However before that I saw the message flash on the screen saying that it was completed successfully and then I checked and it was not. Then rebooted the box and still was not updated. Not sure what to think there. I will let it go about it's business for a few days and check again.

By the way I got that "sling box" (   ) working (at least seems to be. Pulling one now). Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## raddison1971

Okay I was watching "My Name is Earl" (playback) and I saw the Fake Call Successful message. When Earl was finished I was going back to the Now Playing List and the Tivo said that I needed to make a daily call soon. It has changed the date back to 12/31 at 4:48 am. lol I will rerun the fakecall.tcl to fix it and see if I can research why this is not working. Let you know what I find.


----------



## raddison1971

> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl


I found this location after I placed fakecall.tcl into the /enhacement/fakecall.tcl. Moved it into busybox now. I will see how it works now. I'll let you know.


----------



## raddison1971

Actually the rc.sysinit.author file is using just fakecall.tcl. but if you look at the path statement above that you will notice that both busybox and enhancements are in the path. It would use the one in busybox because it is first in the path. Just an FYI for those that would not be able to figure this out.


----------



## Finnstang

raddison1971 said:


> Actually the rc.sysinit.author file is using just fakecall.tcl. but if you look at the path statement above that you will notice that both busybox and enhancements are in the path. It would use the one in busybox because it is first in the path. Just an FYI for those that would not be able to figure this out.


The fakecall that is run nightly, is run using crond. In crond, it uses /busybox/fakecall.tcl, so in addition to what you said about the author file, this is why I make sure to change and test the one in busybox.


----------



## TomP

Rbautch:
I installed your enhanced script yesterday and everything seems to work great except I set my IP to be static and the tytools will not connect at all no matter what I try. I noticed that in tytools in the perf. that it has an IP of 192.168.0.100 but it will not allow me to change it to .125.
I can manually start the server and it states its waiting for connection but still tools won't connect.
I have and Huges DS-HDV40 with the PTVupgrade, PtvNet, and your Enhanments added. Is there any files I can edit to correct this?
I also tried to remove the Enhancments but I guess I just don't understand how. Still researching.
Any help would be greeatful.
Thanks:
TomP



I went in an telnet to the dir and started the server manually and then did a refresh with tytools and it worked. It also allowed me to download a .ty file.
Strange!! Any Ideas??? I'm out!!
TomP


----------



## bigmikemn

Hello - Quick question. Does the script no longer Install Hackman? I read earlier in the thread that if in re-install it it will install Hackman, but the current version doesn't seem to be doing that. Is this correct?


----------



## SteelersFan

bigmikemn said:


> Hello - Quick question. Does the script no longer Install Hackman? I read earlier in the thread that if in re-install it it will install Hackman, but the current version doesn't seem to be doing that. Is this correct?


Correct, no hackman. Here's  the Hackman thread. There's a link to the site in the first post.
EDIT: It looks like Hackman IS included. See the first post in this thread. I guess I was confusing the Enhancement script with The Zipper.


----------



## bigmikemn

Thanks - I tried manually, but it couldn't find/wouldn't create the hackman.cfg file. I will try again, and if I have problems I will bring it over to that thread.


----------



## bigmikemn

Ok - so I am not Crazy. Hackman is supposed to be part of this distribution. Anyone know how to have it install?


----------



## Finnstang

I believe that PortlandPaw put some instructions in the readme on how to install to get people to read it.


----------



## bigmikemn

Thanks Finnstang - I have read the "Read Me" file in the actual Hackman install. 

I want to know how to have the tweak.sh install Hackman. The first page says it is one of the installed tweaks


----------



## rbautch

bigmikemn said:


> Thanks Finnstang - I have read the "Read Me" file in the actual Hackman install.
> 
> I want to know how to have the tweak.sh install Hackman. The first page says it is one of the installed tweaks


If you hack your tivo with the Zipper, Hackman gets removed when you run the enhancement script. I did this because too many newbies were screwing up thier tivos experimenting with Hackman without knowing anything about it. If you hack your tivo manually without your zipper, and then use the enhancement script, Hackman gets installed.


----------



## TABrewer

After zippering a HR10-250. I get the following message after running sh tweak.sh

>> bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: error while loading shared libraries: cannot
ot load shared object file: No such file or direct
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:<<


----------



## ttodd1

Is it plugged into a network connection? Are your IP, subnet, and dns set correctly on the tivo?


----------



## rbautch

Unzip, then copy this file to your /lib directory, then try again.


----------



## TABrewer

rbautch said:


> Unzip, then copy this file to your /lib directory, then try again.


That worked...Thanks.

Another question. I get a DVRUPGRADE with a TiVo character on bootup rather than your splash screen.

I also have a PTV directory that I don't think I should have, can I remove it & if so How?

I purchased this drive on Ebay & think these files were already on it.


----------



## joshrob71

I recently lost all networking on my Zippered dvr40. I pulled the drive and rezippered today thinking something was hosed software wise, but after a long afternoon, I found that my FA120 was bad. After replacing it and getting telnet and ftp back, I went to update the enhancement script. I ran tweak-uninstall.sh just fine, but when I try to run tweak.sh, it just enters down two lines and sets there with a blinking cursor. I've left it like that for well over an hour but nothing happens. I can ctrl-c and get back to the prompt, but tweak.sh won't run. Any ideas?

thanks,
josh


----------



## rbautch

joshrob71 said:


> I recently lost all networking on my Zippered dvr40. I pulled the drive and rezippered today thinking something was hosed software wise, but after a long afternoon, I found that my FA120 was bad. After replacing it and getting telnet and ftp back, I went to update the enhancement script. I ran tweak-uninstall.sh just fine, but when I try to run tweak.sh, it just enters down two lines and sets there with a blinking cursor. I've left it like that for well over an hour but nothing happens. I can ctrl-c and get back to the prompt, but tweak.sh won't run. Any ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> josh


You tivo may have been too busy to run it. Try running it again. If no luck, type "top" at bash to see what's consuming cpu resources. You might also try grabbing the latest version of tweak.sh from the first post of this thread.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, is it a problem to run tweak.sh on an HDVR2 that is using version 4.01b? I hacked it a couple years ago not using Zipper but was curious to know if tweak.sh can still be run on it.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, is it a problem to run tweak.sh on an HDVR2 that is using version 4.01b? I hacked it a couple years ago not using Zipper but was curious to know if tweak.sh can still be run on it.


No problem at all. The enhancement script works on any series 2 tivo.


----------



## joshrob71

rbautch said:


> You tivo may have been too busy to run it. Try running it again. If no luck, type "top" at bash to see what's consuming cpu resources. You might also try grabbing the latest version of tweak.sh from the first post of this thread.


 Thanks for the reply. I've run tweak.sh at least a dozen times, with the same result of entering down 2 lines and sitting with a blinking cursor each time. I've also rebooted the Tivo a few times in between tries. When I type "top", it enters down 1 line and sits at the blinking cursor. Any other ideas?

I'm using the latest tweak.sh file also.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> No problem at all. The enhancement script works on any series 2 tivo.


One thing I should ask, though: will it screw up my current connectivity? I have FA120s connected to all my units and wouldn't want to suddenly find my connection dead.


----------



## rbautch

Wont mess with your connection.


----------



## Lord Vader

Sounds cool. Now if it only can enhance the Bears right now, that'd be a nice bonus.


----------



## ttodd1

Go Phins.....


----------



## Finnstang

Hey Russ,

Are you using the HOSTNAME variable anywhere in the stuff that the enhancement script does? I am trying to set it in my author file, but it seems to be getting overwritten to empty by something else.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Finnstang said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> Are you using the HOSTNAME variable anywhere in the stuff that the enhancement script does? I am trying to set it in my author file, but it seems to be getting overwritten to empty by something else.
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## azoner

I am planning to use the slicer to update my hr10-250 that I used the zipper and enhancement script on last year. Once completed do I need to place a new copy of the script on and rerun? Are there any other files that I need to replace?


----------



## rbautch

azoner said:


> I am planning to use the slicer to update my hr10-250 that I used the zipper and enhancement script on last year. Once completed do I need to place a new copy of the script on and rerun? Are there any other files that I need to replace?


No. Unless you have an adapter that requires backported drivers, all your hacks should work fine.


----------



## Lord Vader

Except for 30-second skip, Russ. It no longer is permanent; at least, that's what I've experienced. Of course, there's a patch for this that he can use.


----------



## Finnstang

Yeah...you need to redo 30 sec skip patch, backdoors patch, and encryption patch.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ,

I uninstalled tweak.sh, installed the latest version of it (it replaced the older version), but when I attempted to run tweak after installing the newer version, I get this:



> *Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:*


Where did I go wrong?


----------



## rbautch

What software are you running?


----------



## Lord Vader

6.3a on my HR10-250


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> 6.3a


Check your DNS settings through Tivowebplus. Either set it to a valid DNS address, your router's IP (if your router acts as a DNS proxy), or you could also try 4.2.2.2. Search some of my recent posts for more info on DNS.


----------



## Lord Vader

I should have added that I'm at my old man's HR10-250 doing this (not that that matters, though). He's got as router on his network, but the HR10 was set up with its own IP address.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> Check your DNS settings through Tivowebplus. Either set it to a valid DNS address, your router's IP (if your router acts as a DNS proxy), or you could also try 4.2.2.2. Search some of my recent posts for more info on DNS.


This is what it's showing:



> DHCP
> IP Address *192.168.1.105*
> Netmask * 255.255.255.0*
> Default Gateway 0.0.0.0.
> DNS Server *4.2.2.2*
> Network Type *Wired*


It appears the DNS address is valid. I'm just wondering why this is the first time this has happened. I never had this problem occur when I used it before, and no network settings were changed.


----------



## rbautch

I just posted version 4.3, which includes a few new features. Here are the release notes:

Adds an option to customize Tivo menus using TivoWares TuikHelper and Superpatch67Standby scripts. Options include adding/removing Standby and Music & Photos menu items. 
Added folders.tcl  folder manipulation tool.
Added deleteshows.tcl  delete orphan shows, searches by show name.
Added deleteepisodes  delete orphan shows, searches by episode name.
Added clock.sh  continuously displays the time in upper right corner of screen.
Include 1ibdl.so.2 library for wget on 3.1.5 software. 
Changed netperf path from /busybox to /enhancements
Added compatibility with PTVnet  Overwrites existing PTVnet installations by deleting flags, /init, TWP, test.conf, and replacing the author file. 
Fixed location of utils.itcl module in backup_write_static.tcl season pass backup script. Changed directory from /tivowebplus to /tivowebplus/libs.
Fixed TWP naming for compatibility with Hackman. 
Delete the profile in the uninstall script.
Set menu configuration to defaults in the uninstall script. 
Eliminate multiple copies of fakecall.tcl.


----------



## rbautch

Set the default gateway equal to your router's IP address.


----------



## Lord Vader

Done. Now I'll reboot for changes to take effect and rerun tweak. BTW, I just redownloaded tweak, the version you just posted.


----------



## Lord Vader

Great. Now it's stuck in the "almost there" screen and I can't telnet back in using Tera Term. And I don't have my serial cable with me, either.


----------



## Lord Vader

Any ideas, guys??? I'm at my father's and now he has *NO * TV because the HR10-250 is stuck at the "almost there" screen.

And now he's screaming at me about this.


----------



## rbautch

Pull the plug and reboot.


----------



## Lord Vader

Been there, done that. Same problem.

BTW, before I did the tweak uninstall, re-install thing, I did this to make permanent the 30-second skip, since the 6.3a disabled it on a permanent basis:



> *
> cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713220
> rm tivoapp
> mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp*


Did that in any way screw things up?


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I just posted version 4.3, which includes a few new features. Here are the release notes:
> 
> Adds an option to customize Tivo menus using TivoWares TuikHelper and Superpatch67Standby scripts. Options include adding/removing Standby and Music & Photos menu items.
> Added folders.tcl  folder manipulation tool.
> Added deleteshows.tcl  delete orphan shows, searches by show name.
> Added deleteepisodes  delete orphan shows, searches by episode name.
> Added clock.sh  continuously displays the time in upper right corner of screen.
> Include 1ibdl.so.2 library for wget on 3.1.5 software.
> Changed netperf path from /busybox to /enhancements
> Added compatibility with PTVnet  Overwrites existing PTVnet installations by deleting flags, /init, TWP, test.conf, and replacing the author file.
> Fixed location of utils.itcl module in backup_write_static.tcl season pass backup script. Changed directory from /tivowebplus to /tivowebplus/libs.
> Fixed TWP naming for compatibility with Hackman.
> Delete the profile in the uninstall script.
> Set menu configuration to defaults in the uninstall script.
> Eliminate multiple copies of fakecall.tcl.


Russ,
is it possible that TWP version 1.3.1 can be included in your "enhancement scripts" instead of version 1.3.0? thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Got the tivoapp restored, with big thanks to Cheer, especially with one "duh!" reminder. 

Now I just have to figure out how to get tweak to run. Russ, I brought my old man's unit home to work on these two problems. The tivoapp one is resolved, but I keep getting problems when attempting to run tweak.



> *
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> wget: Unable to connect to remote host (69.90.236.30): No route to host
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:*


That's the error I get now.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hmmm...I checked around and found a post where you recommended extracting one of your .tar scripts from the Zipper and install it where tweak's installed, to bypass the download stuff. I did that and ran tweak, and all looks OK for now.


----------



## mgmrick

Just installed the newest script from rbautch on 1 of my dtivos.

I noticed that will the newer version of twp when going to the "what's on icon" the tivo reboots.

Anyone else see this?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## vMAC

mgmrick said:


> Just installed the newest script from rbautch on 1 of my dtivos.
> 
> I noticed that will the newer version of twp when going to the "what's on icon" the tivo reboots.
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Nope just ran a search and it worked like a charm.


----------



## pdawg17

Lord Vader said:


> Hmmm...I checked around and found a post where you recommended extracting one of your .tar scripts from the Zipper and install it where tweak's installed, to bypass the download stuff. I did that and ran tweak, and all looks OK for now.


I can't find this...I'm having the same problem as you as the download is failing...what do I need to extract and upload?


----------



## Lord Vader

In the Zipper tools folder--extract the contents--you'll find a file called "rbautch_files" (don't then extract that as well, BTW). FTP that to your TIVO, into the same directory as tweak. When tweak runs, it will recognize that file and skip the download part. You should be good to go from there.


----------



## pdawg17

Lord Vader said:


> In the Zipper tools folder--extract the contents--you'll find a file called "rbautch_files" (don't then extract that as well, BTW). FTP that to your TIVO, into the same directory as tweak. When tweak runs, it will recognize that file and skip the download part. You should be good to go from there.


Thanks...that did it...Hackman works now too...


----------



## mgmrick

Update on the newest twp ver 1.3 . I installed this as it is included along with rbautch's newest script on 1 of 4 dtivos

Static ip's are being used with my 4 dtivos (all differnet) When I try to use the "what's on icon" it does not load. It tries for about 20 seconds and then reboots the tivo.

What's even more puzzling is that it reboots another dtivo also (the same 1 every time)

I will just reinstall and see what happens but wondering if any one else can make this happen also



Thanks
Rick


----------



## bnm81002

I uninstalled then reinstalled the new version of the scripts(4.3) and answered "no" for the showcases and yellow stars question, the yellow stars are gone but the showcases are still there, what can I do to remove them please? thanks


----------



## azoner

I ran the uninstall tweak script to remove an oct 28, 2005 setup from my HDVR2. I then ran the new 11/10/06 script and everything was looking good. I added hackman 4.2.6 and set the compliance level. When I tried to run Hackman from TWP it rebooted and now I have no ip connection with my fa120. Any ideas?


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> I uninstalled then reinstalled the new version of the scripts(4.3) and answered "no" for the showcases and yellow stars question, the yellow stars are gone but the showcases are still there, what can I do to remove them please? thanks


Give it a few days.


----------



## splicer

No music and photos on menu.
Zippered with 2.4, ran the tweak.sh answered N to customize menus. Rebooted and no music or photos in the menu also standby was still there in the main menu, thought that would move. Telnet in got bash did the tweak_uninstall, then ran tweak.sh. Answered Y to custom menu then Y to move standby to main menu then N to remove music and photos. Rebooted now standby has moved to messages and setup, opposite of what I expected it to do and still no music and photos. I have tivo desktop 2.3 running on my PC. Any ideas?


----------



## splicer

Besides my music and photos problem it looks like some other hacks are also not working, shows recorded after the tweak are still scrambled. I do have the new splash screen and the custom colored bash. other things still untested.


----------



## rbautch

splicer said:


> Besides my music and photos problem it looks like some other hacks are also not working, shows recorded after the tweak are still scrambled. I do have the new splash screen and the custom colored bash. other things still untested.


Run /busybox/ciphercheck to confirm that the shows are indeed scrambled. If superpatch didnt run for some reason, that would explain all of your issues. If that's the case, run superpatch and reboot. What kind of tivo do you have?


----------



## splicer

Its a samsung SIR-S4040R that I upgraded the drive to 200gig. So I can run the superpatch without doing the uninstall reloading the script? Thanks for your help, I am at work now and will try that when I get home.


----------



## rbautch

splicer said:


> Its a samsung SIR-S4040R that I upgraded the drive to 200gig. So I can run the superpatch without doing the uninstall reloading the script? Thanks for your help, I am at work now and will try that when I get home.


Yes, run superpatch without reinstalling the script.


----------



## splicer

All is good now. Ciphercheck did show encryption was still on. Superpatch would not run until I FTP a new copy over. That fixed all my problems. I will make a new zipper disc before I do my other Tivo. Thanks again, this is way cool.


----------



## vertigo235

If I have an older version ot tweak, how do I upgrade?


----------



## SteelersFan

I would download a fresh copy of tweak, ftp it to your Tivo (to the same place where the old one is), then run it.


----------



## Lord Vader

Uninstall the existing one first, then run the newer version.


----------



## vertigo235

hmm the problem is I can't seem to find the tweak-uninstall.sh, so I'm not sure I can "uninstall" the version I have now.


----------



## rbautch

Dowload the latest tweak.sh from the OP and run it. If it doesnt find an uninstall script, it will download one for you.


----------



## realmryder

I have run the zipper and rbautch's scripts on my Phillips 704 and it works great but I also have an R10 that I would like to add the same functionality to. The Zipper site says it doesn't support the R10. Any recommendations for hacking the R10?


----------



## vMAC

realmryder said:


> I have run the zipper and rbautch's scripts on my Phillips 704 and it works great but I also have an R10 that I would like to add the same functionality to. The Zipper site says it doesn't support the R10. Any recommendations for hacking the R10?


R10 needs a PROM modification, (i.e. soldering the motherboard) in order to accept hacks. There are people on the other site that do just that.


----------



## InspectorGadget

Excuse me if this has already been mentioned somewhere in the 65 pages of this thread (only read about 5 of them)...

Can this script be installed in a Series 1 machine (with TurboNet)? I realize that some things won't work, but I'm interested in the things that would like enhanced Tivowebplus, splash screen, etc.


----------



## Finnstang

According to the first post...nope only series 2/2.5 TiVos.


rbautch said:


> Usage: unzip the attached script, FTP it to your Tivo, and run it. Detailed instructions are here. Its interactive, so you can pick and choose exactly what it installs, and it comes with an uninstall script so you can remove everything easily. *It works will all Series 2/2.5 Tivos, including the HR10-250 (3.1.5f and 6.3a)*. Heres what it does:


----------



## ctromp

I successfully ran the enhancement script on my HR10-250 (I think). After rebooting the new "unleashed" screen appears so I think I'm good. However, the USB 2.0 drivers hosed my network connection. No more networking.  What do I need to do to get my old drivers working again?


----------



## ctromp

Maybe I should have said that I have a Linksys 200m version 1. Everything was fine before I ran the script. Now I have no lights on the 200m.


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> I successfully ran the enhancement script on my HR10-250 (I think). After rebooting the new "unleashed" screen appears so I think I'm good. However, the USB 2.0 drivers hosed my network connection. No more networking.  What do I need to do to get my old drivers working again?


The original drivers were backed up to /lib/modules/backups-orig. Copy the files in this directory back to /lib/modules with cp -f. If you have a serial connection you can use it to make the change, otherwise you'll have to pull the drive to do it.


----------



## ctromp

I think I'll try making a serial cable. It would have come in handy a few times already. 

How do I connect through the serial cable though? Does putty automatically know to use the serial connection?


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> I think I'll try making a serial cable. It would have come in handy a few times already.
> 
> How do I connect through the serial cable though? Does putty automatically know to use the serial connection?


Tons of info on TCF on how to make/use a serial cable. More than I could tell you. Since you're going that route, you could also troubleshoot why the your adapter is not working with the new drivers. What tivo software are you using?


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, I'm trying to rerun tweak on a newly Zippered HR10-250 that's now at 6.3a. When I attempted to do it, it prompted me to uninstall it first. Then, when it attempted to run it, I got this:



> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> --07:45:52-- http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
> => `/enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz'
> Resolving www.mastersav.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
> Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y
> Setting DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf...
> 
> Done. Please re-run tweak.sh. Exiting...
> rm: /enhancements: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#


I even ftp'd the latest version of the script but kept getting the above errors. Any suggestions?


----------



## tnedator

Ok, because I have been having so many problems with fakecall.tcl not working, and my amber light on non-stop, I decided to run tweak_uninstal.sh, and FTP the newest tweak.sh (found in the original post of this thread) and reapply the tweaks and see if that fixed it.

However, I FTP'd the tweak.sh file to my tivo, but when I run it I get this:



Code:


livingroddd-bash# /hacks/tweak.sh
bash: /hacks/tweak.sh: No such file or directory
livingroddd-bash# CODE]

That is the same way I was running the old tweak.sh, so I am fairly confused.

I originally Zippered a 3.5f HR10-250, and then moved to 6.3(a) using the slicer.  I then ran uninstall_tweak.sh, ftp'd the newest tweak.sh (used an online dos2unix converter to make sure) and ran it using the command above.

Any ideas?


----------



## tnedator

tnedator said:


> Ok, because I have been having so many problems with fakecall.tcl not working, and my amber light on non-stop, I decided to run tweak_uninstal.sh, and FTP the newest tweak.sh (found in the original post of this thread) and reapply the tweaks and see if that fixed it.
> 
> However, I FTP'd the tweak.sh file to my tivo, but when I run it I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> livingroddd-bash# /hacks/tweak.sh
> bash: /hacks/tweak.sh: No such file or directory
> livingroddd-bash#
> 
> That is the same way I was running the old tweak.sh, so I am fairly confused.
> 
> I originally Zippered a 3.5f HR10-250, and then moved to 6.3(a) using the slicer. I then ran uninstall_tweak.sh, ftp'd the newest tweak.sh (used an online dos2unix converter to make sure) and ran it using the command above.
> 
> Any ideas?


I realized I wasn't putting the sh in front of the twea.sh, so this is what I got when I put the sh in front:



Code:


officetive-bash# sh tweak.sh
: command not found
tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
'weak.sh: line 32: `            fi
officetive-bash#


----------



## ctromp

rbautch said:


> Tons of info on TCF on how to make/use a serial cable. More than I could tell you. Since you're going that route, you could also troubleshoot why the your adapter is not working with the new drivers. What tivo software are you using?


I'm running 3.1.5f. What things would I look for to figure out why my adapter is not working with the new usb drivers? I thought the 200m version 1 was fully supported.


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> I'm running 3.1.5f. What things would I look for to figure out why my adapter is not working with the new usb drivers? I thought the 200m version 1 was fully supported.


It is supported. Check you author file to make sure you have the proper network startup commands. Also run lsmod to make sure the proper drivers are loading. Check to see if you are setting conflicting network params anywhere other than your author file. Finally, watch the serial output when you boot up, to see if there are any error message and your adapter is recognized.


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> I realized I wasn't putting the sh in front of the twea.sh, so this is what I got when I put the sh in front:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> officetive-bash# sh tweak.sh
> : command not found
> tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
> 'weak.sh: line 32: `            fi
> officetive-bash#


 I just tried it, and it ran fine for me. Are you sure you transferred it binary mode?


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> I just tried it, and it ran fine for me. Are you sure you transferred it binary mode?


Duhh. FTP client was in auto mode, and must have been transferring it ascii.

Thanks, I tried multiple dos2unix conversions, tried to go back to the tweak.sh included with the zipper, etc. and nothing was working, which made me think something was screwy on my Tivo. Never thought about the transfer mode.

Thanks for the help.

A couple other questions:

First, will running the latest version of the tweak.sh script, ensure that the latest versions of all the hacks (fakecall, etc.) are installed, or do those have to be installed seperately?

Also, do you know if there is an updated tivowebplus for managing season passes?

thanks again for the help.


----------



## ctromp

rbautch said:


> It is supported. Check you author file to make sure you have the proper network startup commands. Also run lsmod to make sure the proper drivers are loading. Check to see if you are setting conflicting network params anywhere other than your author file. Finally, watch the serial output when you boot up, to see if there are any error message and your adapter is recognized.


Well right now I can't get the serial cable working. I made one and am following these instructions: http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/35.html
Then I followed these instructions to try to connect with no success:
http://www.geocities.com/mlm19811999/tivo_serial_bash.html

Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## Lord Vader

Which tel net program do you use? I use Tera Term Pro, then I connect via serial (the second option shown). On my HR10-250s I use the default baud rate of 9600. As soon as I get the TTP window, I hit enter and the bash prompt comes up.

On my HDVR2s, I use the highest baud rate. I don't know why there's a difference, but there is for me.


----------



## ctromp

That did it. I changed the baud to 9600 and I'm in. 

So I went ahead and copied the files over from /lib/modules/backups-orig and then rebooted the tivo. No go. Still no lights on my USB200M. So then I uninstalled the enhancement script which removes the drivers and supposedly restores the orginals. Rebooted again and no go.

So now what? Run PTVnetHD all over again?


----------



## ctromp

And now of course I can't run the tweak.sh again because I have no networking to download the files.


----------



## Human123

I just ran the script from the first page of this thread on one Tivo and it did not give the the menu move choices or move the hacks out of /var

I tried on another tivo and it connected to the internet and downloaded the latest file and this time, it asked about moving the menu items and crated the symlinks to /var.

Where can I get the latest sctript if my tivo will not connect to the internet?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

Human123 said:


> Where can I get the latest sctript if my tivo will not connect to the internet?


Download this : http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
FTP it to the same directory where you have tweak.sh and run tweak.sh. It will find this file and skip the internet download.


----------



## Human123

Da Goon said:


> Download this : http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/rbautch_files.tgz
> FTP it to the same directory where you have tweak.sh and run tweak.sh. It will find this file and skip the internet download.


Thanks for the info

I have tried this 3 times and it won't do the extra at the end where it moves the hacks out of var and asks about the menu moves.

I have ftp'd in binary to the same directory where tweak.sh and tweak-uninstall are located. I uninstall and then do sh tweak.sh and it installs, without the above mentioned items.

I chmod 755 rbautch_files.tgz and also did rw to make the disk writeable

What am I doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

Did you reboot between uninstalling and re-installing?


----------



## Human123

Da Goon said:


> Did you reboot between uninstalling and re-installing?


No i hadn't. I had never rebooted before when I have updated, so I never knew that was a step.
I won't lose telnet if I reboot after uninstall will I?


----------



## rbautch

Don't have to reboot between uninstalling and reinstalling. Only after reinstalling. You could uninstall/reinstall multiple times consecutively, and you only need to reboot after the final installation.


----------



## Da Goon

The newest version seems to require a reboot after running it. You shouldn't have any issues with running telnet afterwards. The uninstall doesn't touch telnet.


----------



## Human123

rbautch said:


> Don't have to reboot between uninstalling and reinstalling. Only after reinstalling. You could uninstall/reinstall multiple times consecutively, and you only need to reboot after the final installation.


Thanks

Any idea why tweak.sh is not seeing the rbautch file I ftp'd to the same directory?


----------



## Human123

Human123 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Any idea why tweak.sh is not seeing the rbautch file I ftp'd to the same directory?


I think I found the problem. Even though I thought I had ftp'd a new tweak.sh file to the tivo, I noticed it had and older date. I ftp'd the new version of tweak.sh and I am installing now. It found the .tgz file and it is looking good.
Thanks for the help


----------



## ctromp

Ok. I ended up re-running PTVnetHD and was able to get my networking back. I re-ran the enhancement script and this time told it not to install the USB 2.0 drivers. All seems well except that I told the enhancement script to not overwrite the ptvnet installation. So now I think I have two installations of tivowebplus; one in /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus and one in a directory at the same level as ptvupgrade called /tivowebplus. So I'm thinking I will uninstall the enhancement script and run it again but this time tell it to overwrite my ptvupgrade installation. Sound right?


----------



## Human123

Human123 said:


> I think I found the problem. Even though I thought I had ftp'd a new tweak.sh file to the tivo, I noticed it had and older date. I ftp'd the new version of tweak.sh and I am installing now. It found the .tgz file and it is looking good.
> Thanks for the help


Just in case anyone in the future may make the same mistakes I did, here was the problem.

I had an older version of tweak.sh that did not see the tgz file I had ftp'd over. Once I had the new tweak.sh file, it worked like magic. 

I noticed it left the tgz file after I rebooted. Should I delete this 3Mb file, or is there plenty of room to not worry about it?

Thanks


----------



## ctromp

Installing the enhancement script also did not install the Hackman module. Any idea why?


----------



## rbautch

If you used the Zipper, it places a flag in your root directory that prevents Hackman from installing. Done on purpose to prevent novice users from killing their Tivos. Hackman is a great tool, but you need to read a little about it before you use it. It's easy to install after the fact.


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> Ok. I ended up re-running PTVnetHD and was able to get my networking back. I re-ran the enhancement script and this time told it not to install the USB 2.0 drivers. All seems well except that I told the enhancement script to not overwrite the ptvnet installation. So now I think I have two installations of tivowebplus; one in /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus and one in a directory at the same level as ptvupgrade called /tivowebplus. So I'm thinking I will uninstall the enhancement script and run it again but this time tell it to overwrite my ptvupgrade installation. Sound right?


Yes!


----------



## ctromp

rbautch said:


> If you used the Zipper, it places a flag in your root directory that prevents Hackman from installing.


I used PTVnetHD.


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> I used PTVnetHD.


Hackman is an optional module not included in the main TWP distribution. Not sure what is supplied with PTVnet.


----------



## Da Goon

rbautch said:


> Hackman is an optional module not included in the main TWP distribution. Not sure what is supplied with PTVnet.


I believe during the PTVnet installation it gives you the option whether or not to install hackman. It's been quite awhile since using PTVNet so I may be wrong.


----------



## ctromp

Right. I had Hackman installed fine with just ptvnet but after installing the enhancement script is is gone. I thought the enhancement script put a version of Hackman on.


----------



## ctromp

I uninstalled the enhancement script and reinstalled it choosing to overwrite the ptvnet installation as rbautch indicated above. Said no to installing the usb 2.0 drivers but my network is now nonfunctional again. What is going on?


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> I uninstalled the enhancement script and reinstalled it choosing to overwrite the ptvnet installation as rbautch indicated above. Said no to installing the usb 2.0 drivers but my network is now nonfunctional again. What is going on?


I suggest restoring a complete set of stock drivers. Maybe someone will be kind enough to extract them from a running a tivo and send them to you. Otherwise, reimage and start over.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, why wouldn't he have installed the USB2.0 drivers? When I reinstalled tweak.sh, I chose to install the USB2.0 drivers and my connection was back to normal. Perhaps his decision not to install them made things worse in terms of his connection.


----------



## rbautch

With the cobo of using PTVnet, then the enhancement script, perhaps the original drivers are no longer there. Difficult to say without seeing a console log.


----------



## Lord Vader

I think the easiest thing right now for him to do would be to redo tweak.sh, choose yes to the USB2.0 drivers installation, and see if that works. It did for me.


----------



## captainjrl

Anyone able to get the folder manipulations to work? I tried using the TWP interface to do it but it does not seem to be taking? Any ideas or places I can read up on it?


----------



## SteelersFan

captainjrl said:


> Anyone able to get the folder manipulations to work? I tried using the TWP interface to do it but it does not seem to be taking? Any ideas or places I can read up on it?


Try this instead. Much easier and more stable. :up:


----------



## ctromp

Well the problem is that I can't get networking to work at all. So I can't reinstall the tweak.sh script. I can't even telnet into the tivo.

It's weird. All of the lights light up on my usb200m but it won't get an IP address. I've tried reinstalling ptvnet too.


----------



## Lord Vader

Use a serial cable and connect that way. That's how I ended up being able to redo tweak.sh.


----------



## ctromp

I've tried that too. But I only get a bash prompt for a couple minutes and then it goes away.

I'm not sure I'm actually doing it the best way though. I'm using Hyperterminal in windows. Are there any instructions that you could point me too for the best way to use the serial cable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knocka

I decided I would like to enable Caller ID. Is there a way to do this without uninstalling and reinstalling? I guess what I am asking is: Is there a way to only run one of the modifications at a time, rather than the entire package? Thanks.


----------



## stevereinhart

Hope someone can point me in the right direction. I ran the Enhancement script on a PTVupgrade. Everything worked fine. I then ran the the wireless script for 6.2. After figuring out that I could not run my wireless G adapter on a DTivo, I uninstalled the wireless script. Now I am unable to FTP or Telnet to my Tivo, BUT I can still access it through TWP and it shows up on my network. I am using DHCP on my router. I have tried using the Net Config module to change DNS settings but it has no effect on ability to Telnet or FTP to the Tivo


----------



## Knocka

Try rebooting TiVo.


----------



## stevereinhart

I've rebooted multiple times. TWP continues to work but no access through telnet or FTP


----------



## Human123

It looks like the script includes TWP version 1.3.0 with it. I have noticed that there is a version 1.3.1 and a beta 1.4.0. Is the 1.3.1 version not stable enough to include in the script? What changed in 1.3.1?
I read where 1.4.0 does not support all modules, but it said 1.3.1 did.
Just wondering what the thoughts are. 
If you upgraded from 1.3.0 to 1.3.1, how did you do it, the update module?

Thanks


----------



## jporter12

I've been using TWP 1.3.1 for a while now, and it has been really stable for ME. I installed it by FTP'ing it over to the TiVo then running the installer. 

I believe the 1.4.0 version is supposed to be more stable on a directivo. I may try it out when I get my second DVR (on it's way soon!) since I'm hesitant to break anything on my main TiVo again! (I broke networking on it a few weeks ago, and also lost serial bash! Had to pull the drive to get it all back where it should be! Eeeek!!!)


----------



## ctromp

Well I think I have things back to a working state. I was able to get a bash prompt with a serial cable. It appeared that I actually had two bash prompts conflicting. I had the colored one that the enhancement script installs which was non-functional. In other words it wouldn't accept typed commands. But after hitting enter again at the colored bash prompt I would get the regular bash which would accept commands. So I uninstalled the enhancement script and pulled the drive and installed PTVnetHD again (without reimaging the drive). After rebooting all was well with tivowebplus 1.2.1 installed and networking working just fine. So I tried running the enhancement script again saying "no" to the USB 2.0 drivers. Same problem. It took down the networking. So I logged in with the serial cable again (had the double bash prompt problem again) and uninstalled the enhancement script, rebooted the tivo, and all was fine again. So I tried one more time, just for the fun of it. Installed the enhancement sccript and it took down the network and left me with both bash prompts again. So I installed PTVnet again and all is well. 

Unless anybody can help me out here I guess I'm going to give up on the enhancement script. It seems like, at least for me, its not compatible with ptvnet installations. Maybe someday I'll zipper the drive but I don't want to loose all of my recorded programs right now.


----------



## hkyfrk

Don't know if this belongs here... Flame retardent suit activated....

I have a R10 and this is what i've done so far. I made a complete copy of my original Drive to a new drive. Put the copy in my R10. Changed the prom to a "hacked one". Now that I have replaced the prom, could I just run zipper, or am I just totally off base here?

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Hey, guys, without going into greater details--since it is forbidden to discuss video extraction--I found out that my video encryption is NOT disabled. How this happened I do not know.

The HR10-250 IS Zippered, then I ran tweak, which killed my network. So, I uninstalled it, reran it properly, and that was fine. However, as Cheer mentioned on the DD site, the error message I'm getting while using a certain program is "ALWAYS" the result of video encryption problems.


----------



## sandpj

Have you run "ciphercheck" from Busybox to verify encryption status?


----------



## Lord Vader

All's well now. I didn't check it properly. For some inexplicable reason, encryption was STILL enabled, even after Zippering and tweaking the unit. Weird. Anyway, I applied the patch, as well as the one for the permanent 30-second skip, and everything's fine.


----------



## rbautch

hkyfrk said:


> Don't know if this belongs here... Flame retardent suit activated....
> 
> I have a R10 and this is what i've done so far. I made a complete copy of my original Drive to a new drive. Put the copy in my R10. Changed the prom to a "hacked one". Now that I have replaced the prom, could I just run zipper, or am I just totally off base here?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can just run it. It should work fine, but I have not yet fully tested R10 support yet. Report back what you find.


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> Well I think I have things back to a working state. I was able to get a bash prompt with a serial cable. It appeared that I actually had two bash prompts conflicting. I had the colored one that the enhancement script installs which was non-functional. In other words it wouldn't accept typed commands. But after hitting enter again at the colored bash prompt I would get the regular bash which would accept commands. So I uninstalled the enhancement script and pulled the drive and installed PTVnetHD again (without reimaging the drive). After rebooting all was well with tivowebplus 1.2.1 installed and networking working just fine. So I tried running the enhancement script again saying "no" to the USB 2.0 drivers. Same problem. It took down the networking. So I logged in with the serial cable again (had the double bash prompt problem again) and uninstalled the enhancement script, rebooted the tivo, and all was fine again. So I tried one more time, just for the fun of it. Installed the enhancement sccript and it took down the network and left me with both bash prompts again. So I installed PTVnet again and all is well.
> 
> Unless anybody can help me out here I guess I'm going to give up on the enhancement script. It seems like, at least for me, its not compatible with ptvnet installations. Maybe someday I'll zipper the drive but I don't want to loose all of my recorded programs right now.


When you ran the enhancement script, did it ask you to enter network parameters? If you didn't enter any, the replacement of the PTVnet author file would break the network connection. If you have interest in continuing to tinker with it, I'd like to fix the problem in the script. I'll give you a few more things to try.


----------



## rbautch

stevereinhart said:


> Hope someone can point me in the right direction. I ran the Enhancement script on a PTVupgrade. Everything worked fine. I then ran the the wireless script for 6.2. After figuring out that I could not run my wireless G adapter on a DTivo, I uninstalled the wireless script. Now I am unable to FTP or Telnet to my Tivo, BUT I can still access it through TWP and it shows up on my network. I am using DHCP on my router. I have tried using the Net Config module to change DNS settings but it has no effect on ability to Telnet or FTP to the Tivo


Try setting a static IP. Also make sure dhclient is enabled/disabled accordingly. If you use the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script to set your network params, dhclient will be set for you automatically.


----------



## rbautch

Knocka said:


> I decided I would like to enable Caller ID. Is there a way to do this without uninstalling and reinstalling? I guess what I am asking is: Is there a way to only run one of the modifications at a time, rather than the entire package? Thanks.


Not with the script. You can install it manually if you like, but it will take much longer than uninstalling/reinstalling. Still, a manual install would be a learning experience.


----------



## ctromp

rbautch said:


> When you ran the enhancement script, did it ask you to enter network parameters? If you didn't enter any, the replacement of the PTVnet author file would break the network connection. If you have interest in continuing to tinker with it, I'd like to fix the problem in the script. I'll give you a few more things to try.


Thanks. It did not ask me to enter any network settings. The script did say something like "checking network settings" at one point in time but it never asked me to manually enter network settings.


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> Thanks. It did not ask me to enter any network settings. The script did say something like "checking network settings" at one point in time but it never asked me to manually enter network settings.


That would explain it. It didn't ask you to enter network parameters because it found existing params in MFS already. If you try to run the enhancement script again, before rebooting, please run the /enhacements/net-status.tcl script. This will tell you what parameters have been set. Then run the net-launch.sh script to set your network params as desired.


----------



## ctromp

Ok. So after running the enhancement script it will install net-status.tcl and net-launch.sh correct? So I run the enhancement script but before rebooting run net-status.tcl just to see what parameters have been set. Anything in particular I should be looking for? Then run the net-launch.sh to set the network setting the way I want them correct? I'm guessing I'll be able to set my static IP address and specify the port I want. Am I thinking right?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> Ok. So after running the enhancement script it will install net-status.tcl and net-launch.sh correct? So I run the enhancement script but before rebooting run net-status.tcl just to see what parameters have been set. Anything in particular I should be looking for? Then run the net-launch.sh to set the network setting the way I want them correct? I'm guessing I'll be able to set my static IP address and specify the port I want. Am I thinking right?
> 
> Thanks


All correct. Post the initial network settings before you change them.


----------



## titleistmd

Sorry if this has been addressed previously but I can not find in my searches.

I seem to have slow transfer speeds between my tivos (.5-.75 Mb/sec). When I initially ran the zipper about 1 year ago I set it up to use wireless, however I currently have 3 of my tivos hardwired and 1 on wireless. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the enhancement script. I notice that it seem to skip installing backported usb 2.0 drivers. I have several questions in this regard.

1. Is there any easy way to see if the usb 2.0 drivers are installed and working? I have netgear FA 120 connector.

2 If they are not installed, is there an easy way for me to install them. I have read a lot on the other deal forum but can't seem to figure it out. I have been hesitant to post there because I zippered.

3. Does the installation of wireless for mrv with the zipper slow transfer speeds? Do I need to pull the drives and re zipper?

I appreciate any input and or direction. I'm happy to read more, but I could use a little direction.

Thanks


----------



## ctromp

rbautch said:


> All correct. Post the initial network settings before you change them.


I'm just a little gun shy here. I'm not sure I want to potentially mess things up again. I killed a few hours last weekend messing with the serial cable and reinstalling ptvnet.

Hmmm....


----------



## rbautch

titleistmd said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed previously but I can not find in my searches.
> 
> I seem to have slow transfer speeds between my tivos (.5-.75 Mb/sec). When I initially ran the zipper about 1 year ago I set it up to use wireless, however I currently have 3 of my tivos hardwired and 1 on wireless. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the enhancement script. I notice that it seem to skip installing backported usb 2.0 drivers. I have several questions in this regard.
> 
> 1. Is there any easy way to see if the usb 2.0 drivers are installed and working? I have netgear FA 120 connector.
> 
> 2 If they are not installed, is there an easy way for me to install them. I have read a lot on the other deal forum but can't seem to figure it out. I have been hesitant to post there because I zippered.
> 
> 3. Does the installation of wireless for mrv with the zipper slow transfer speeds? Do I need to pull the drives and re zipper?
> 
> I appreciate any input and or direction. I'm happy to read more, but I could use a little direction.
> 
> Thanks


The USB 2.0 driver installation gets skipped if you're using a wireless adapter since the drivers are not compatible with all wireless adapters, and you'd be limited by your 802.11b speeds anyway. The easiest way to install Jamies backported usb drivers is to remove your wireless settings from MFS, and then run tweak.sh. No need to pull drives. Transfer speeds are definitely slower for wireless adapters, but I was always able to get shows to transfer in real time. Since ZyXel routers are so cheap ($9 AR), I switched to using them as a wireless bridge.


----------



## titleistmd

rbautch said:


> The USB 2.0 driver installation gets skipped if you're using a wireless adapter since the drivers are not compatible with all wireless adapters, and you'd be limited by your 802.11b speeds anyway. The easiest way to install Jamies backported usb drivers is to remove your wireless settings from MFS, and then run tweak.sh. No need to pull drives. Transfer speeds are definitely slower for wireless adapters, but I was always able to get shows to transfer in real time. Since ZyXel routers are so cheap ($9 AR), I switched to using them as a wireless bridge.


 Russ, thanks for the reply. How do I remove my wireless setting from MFS. I suspect it is a file that needs to be edited on the tivo. I'll search around the forums and look through the files on my tivo, but if you have a simple answer it would be appreciated as always.

Richard


----------



## rbautch

titleistmd said:


> Russ, thanks for the reply. How do I remove my wireless setting from MFS. I suspect it is a file that needs to be edited on the tivo. I'll search around the forums and look through the files on my tivo, but if you have a simple answer it would be appreciated as always.
> 
> Richard


Look in your /enhancements directory for two scripts to run. The first is network-delete.tcl which will delete all your network params. Then run net-launch.sh to establish wired settings only.


----------



## titleistmd

rbautch said:


> Look in your /enhancements directory for two scripts to run. The first is network-delete.tcl which will delete all your network params. Then run net-launch.sh to establish wired settings only.


 worked like a charm

thanks


----------



## Da Goon

stevereinhart said:


> I've rebooted multiple times. TWP continues to work but no access through telnet or FTP


If you ran this script on a PTVnet'd drive, your author file probably got replaced which can screw up ftp/telnet access. PTVnet installs telnet and ftp in similar directories such as the zipper,etc, like /busybox and /bin, but these directories are actually /ptvupgrade/bin and ptvupgrade/busybox with the ptv install, so your current author file probably isn't looking in the right place. Your best bet is to pull up hackman, and edit your author file to point in the correct direction, then reboot. Your current path statement is probably looking in /bin and /busybox when they should be changed to /ptvupgrade/bin and /ptvupgrade/busybox. The enhancements script would have detected you had TWP installed already, so it wouldn't have messed with it. Hope this helps. I made the same mistake myself recently.


----------



## troggladite

I'm new, trying to get my instantcaked 6.2 hdvr2 dtivo to load the zipper. I get as far as loading the 'hacked kernal' and it dumps out on me everytime. I looked at the scrip with winvi and noticed that it dumps at line 282:

where it looks for the vmlinux.px.gz file that isn't on the disk, but the vmlinux.px file is.

shouldn't it skip that line if it installed the un .gz file? Please help!

################## COPY KERNEL ##############################
echo
if [ "$prommod" = "y" ]; then
echo "Copying custom kernel to tivo drive..."
cp /cdrom/vmlinux.px /tivo/var
else 
echo "Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive..."
sleep 2
if cp /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz /tivo/var/vmlinux.px.gz; then
cd /tivo/var
gunzip -d -v vmlinux.px.gz 1>/dev/null
mv V* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
mv v* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
else
echo "Hacked kernel not found on $title CD. Aborting..."
rm -r /tivo/busybox
rm -r /tivo/hacks
exit 1
fi
fi


----------



## rbautch

troggladite said:


> I'm new, trying to get my instantcaked 6.2 hdvr2 dtivo to load the zipper. I get as far as loading the 'hacked kernal' and it dumps out on me everytime. I looked at the scrip with winvi and noticed that it dumps at line 282:
> 
> where it looks for the vmlinux.px.gz file that isn't on the disk, but the vmlinux.px file is.
> 
> shouldn't it skip that line if it installed the un .gz file? Please help!
> 
> ################## COPY KERNEL ##############################
> echo
> if [ "$prommod" = "y" ]; then
> echo "Copying custom kernel to tivo drive..."
> cp /cdrom/vmlinux.px /tivo/var
> else
> echo "Copying hacked kernel to tivo drive..."
> sleep 2
> if cp /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz /tivo/var/vmlinux.px.gz; then
> cd /tivo/var
> gunzip -d -v vmlinux.px.gz 1>/dev/null
> mv V* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
> mv v* vmlinux.px &>/dev/null
> else
> echo "Hacked kernel not found on $title CD. Aborting..."
> rm -r /tivo/busybox
> rm -r /tivo/hacks
> exit 1
> fi
> fi


The zipper is expecting you to be using the PTVupgrade lba48 boot CD, which has the kernels gzipped in the above directory. The first part of the if statement is pertaining to prom modded tivo, which you don't have.


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

Hi:

I have an HR10-250 upgraded to 1000gig using Instantcake, PTVnet, and slicer. 

I executed the enhanced script and it worked great! Unfortunately, I decided to uninstall and change a couple of things. Everything looked good, but when I rebooted I have no Telnet or FTP. When I went to go on the serial bash terminal I get nothing???? It appears dead. Did I brick it? No! The Tivo web plus works fine. I have a fixed IP address. and TWP reports everything correctly.

What the hey?

Next I set up hyperterm Plus PE for the usual serial set-up 9600,N,1, and re-booted the box.

I got several pages of bootlog output from the serial port, but when the boot was finished still no FTP, TELNET, or serial output Tivowebplus 1.3.0 working great (so my USB is working). the strangest thing is that the Serial Terminal is "dead" after the boot output stops.

The Tivo is still working so I am not in a hurry to re-install. I just want to figure out what I could have done wrong. Any ideas on how I can get the serial bash back (I can't pull the drive right now as I am recovering from foot surgery)? 

Could I interrupt the boot process at a strategic point using the serial terminal, and edit a file (I'm guessing the sysinit?)?

I have a file capture of the boot up output that I could send anyone who might be able to help review it. I don't know enough yet about linux on the box to know exactly what to look for.

I also have a back-up "virgin" HR10-250 so I'm not worried about having to put the drives back in the PC to start over. I just can't figure what could have been clobbered in the serial basH. Thanks in advance for your assistance

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## rbautch

Park_Ridge_Dave said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have an HR10-250 upgraded to 1000gig using Instantcake, PTVnet, and slicer.
> 
> I executed the enhanced script and it worked great! Unfortunately, I decided to uninstall and change a couple of things. Everything looked good, but when I rebooted I have no Telnet or FTP. When I went to go on the serial bash terminal I get nothing???? It appears dead. Did I brick it? No! The Tivo web plus works fine. I have a fixed IP address. and TWP reports everything correctly.
> 
> What the hey?
> 
> Next I set up hyperterm Plus PE for the usual serial set-up 9600,N,1, and re-booted the box.
> 
> I got several pages of bootlog output from the serial port, but when the boot was finished still no FTP, TELNET, or serial output Tivowebplus 1.3.0 working great (so my USB is working). the strangest thing is that the Serial Terminal is "dead" after the boot output stops.
> 
> The Tivo is still working so I am not in a hurry to re-install. I just want to figure out what I could have done wrong. Any ideas on how I can get the serial bash back (I can't pull the drive right now as I am recovering from foot surgery)?
> 
> Could I interrupt the boot process at a strategic point using the serial terminal, and edit a file (I'm guessing the sysinit?)?
> 
> I have a file capture of the boot up output that I could send anyone who might be able to help review it. I don't know enough yet about linux on the box to know exactly what to look for.
> 
> I also have a back-up "virgin" HR10-250 so I'm not worried about having to put the drives back in the PC to start over. I just can't figure what could have been clobbered in the serial basH. Thanks in advance for your assistance
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Try using 116,000 on your terminal setting. Can't interrupt boot process. Hit enter a few times to get serial bash, then check your rc.sysinit.author file. Also confirm that you dont have a firewall preventing the connection.


----------



## Lord Vader

There always seems to be SOMEthing that doesn't work quite right...

I just Zippered another HR10-250, then ran tweak. Everything I did was the same as all the other HR10-250s, but this time after rebooting, my FA120 doesn't light up. It DID the first time to let me run tweak, but now I have no connectivity. I've got a serial cable to allow me to do something correctly, but I don't even know where to begin to fix this. Any ideas?


----------



## JWThiers

any lights at all?


----------



## Lord Vader

No, that's the weird thing. 

Here's the sequence of events that led up to this:

1. Installed Instantcake 3.1.5f
2. Installed Zipper
3. Ran tweak via telnet; FA120 was OK
4. Rebooted, FA120 was still OK.
5. Noticed that dummy me did NOT install Instantcake 3.1.5f w/ 6.3a slices, so I redid everything...

1. Installed Instantcake 3.1.5f w/ 6.3a slices
2. Installed Zipper (Note: this time I got a message telling me PTV upgrade was detected, do I wish to override PTV upgrade settings? I chose "yes" and continued.)
3. Ran tweak via telnet; FA120 was OK
4. Rebooted
5. FA120 stops working--lost connectivity.

I even rebooted once or twice more to make sure. Still no connectivity.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm rerunning tweak right now and noticed this:



> The IP address of this tivo is 127.0.0.1 ...


Now I KNOW this isn't what I chose when I ran Zipper. I chose 192.168.1.101 and somehow this got changed. Does this info help, JW?


----------



## Lord Vader

Hmmm...it seems to be working now. This is weird. OK, now I'm going to Slicer it, then rework the hacks and all. Back later...

Edited to add: So far, so good. All appears to be going well. :up:


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

rbautch said:


> Try using 116,000 on your terminal setting. Can't interrupt boot process. Hit enter a few times to get serial bash, then check your rc.sysinit.author file. Also confirm that you dont have a firewall preventing the connection.


Thanks rbautch:

No firewall on and all virus protection off. Tried every baud rate but no luck. I am using Hyperterm Terminal PE (and have been using it for several weeks now for serial bash access).

Curious that the terminal is initialized as 9600,N,1 to start (it prints out the boot log on the serial term). Must be something clobbered in sysinit. But I will have to re-install from scratch I guess, as I can't get in on the serial bash to edit the files 


Thanks for the help, but like I said," the box is still working OK, so I'll re-image it when I get to it".

I'll "dump" the files when I get it into the linux box before I re-image the drives. This is a good learning experience. Everytime I try something I learn a little more


----------



## hakamarob

Finnstang said:


> One thing I notice, is that on my HR10 in the crond file it looks for fakecall in /busybox, and you don't want to force a call. You can run fakecall manually from bash with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> I would look at your cron file since that is what will keep it running over time. If it is using /busybox/fakecall.tcl, you should put it in there. You can look at your cron file by typing root at the bash prompt.


Finnstang,

just a note to say thanks, that one was a big help for me


----------



## sk33t3r

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=329780


----------



## troggladite

rbautch said:


> The zipper is expecting you to be using the PTVupgrade lba48 boot CD, which has the kernels gzipped in the above directory. The first part of the if statement is pertaining to prom modded tivo, which you don't have.


So what is the solution? I've purchased the utilities disk, the PTVnet upgrade disk, and the Instantcake disk. What else do I need to make it work?

One more thing: Where are people finding the FA120s? every place I go to including DVRupgrade is out of stock.?


----------



## Lord Vader

A seller on ebay from whom I have purchased several currently has many NEW FA120s for sale. Do a search and you'll find them. IIRC, his user name is "tekwave" or something very similar to that.


----------



## tinman44

I have a problem similar to Lord Vader's. I followed all the instructions and zippered my HR10-250. Worked fine (except I don't know how to run slicer or even if I put the correct file in the tools directory) and I was able to telnet in an run the scripts. But when it rebooted, I lost my connectivity and the lights on my FA120 no longer worked. I did this twice and both times same problem. If Lord Vader figures this out, I hope he lets us know. Also, what is the correct way to put slicer in tools? Do you put the zipped file (slicer.bz2) in the directory or do you unzip it first in your PC and put that file (slicer). Does is run under the tweak.sh or do you have to manually force it to run? At what point in the process do you run it? Before or after you run tweak.sh?


----------



## JWThiers

troggladite said:


> So what is the solution? I've purchased the utilities disk, the PTVnet upgrade disk, and the Instantcake disk. What else do I need to make it work?


When you you made your zipper disk did you put the *ISO* files in the zipper_tools directory? because it almost sounds like tweak is looking for the compressed (gzipped) version of a file that you have aready uncompressed.



> One more thing: Where are people finding the FA120s? every place I go to including DVRupgrade is out of stock.?


Try ebay or another model. The fa120's are an old model and I think have been discontinued. Unfortunately they are probably the most popular for tivo hacking.


----------



## JWThiers

tinman44 said:


> I have a problem similar to Lord Vader's. I followed all the instructions and zippered my HR10-250. Worked fine (except I don't know how to run slicer or even if I put the correct file in the tools directory) and I was able to telnet in an run the scripts. But when it rebooted, I lost my connectivity and the lights on my FA120 no longer worked. I did this twice and both times same problem. If Lord Vader figures this out, I hope he lets us know. Also, what is the correct way to put slicer in tools?


I'm assuming you have a serial cable and can connect that way.

I can't telnet in to double check the file names so this is a rough idea. Find the directory that has network.tcl in it (I think it is /hacks), there is another script called either uninstall-network.tcl or network-uninstall.tcl (something to that effect). run the uninstall script then the install script again like this.



Code:


tivosh uninstall-network.tcl
tivosh network.tcl

Of course use the correct name for the uninstall script.



> Do you put the zipped file (slicer.bz2) in the directory or do you unzip it first in your PC and put that file (slicer). Does is run under the tweak.sh or do you have to manually force it to run? At what point in the process do you run it? Before or after you run tweak.sh?


It doesn't matter how the uncompressed file gets on the tivo as long as it is in the right place. if you do it on your pc make sure you transfer over in binary mode, if you uncompress the file in place use the command



Code:


tar -xj -f filename.bz2


----------



## rm226

somewhat of a Noob but have been running zipper and hacks on 3 HDVR2 boxes since Aug and all is well. Attempted to update 1 box with rbautch 11/10/06 script by downloading and ftp new tweak file to one boxes. 

run tweak.sh and ask to unstall and say yes then...

Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2029 00:00 ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!


Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Invalid gzip magic
Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...
bash-2.02#

I had run the latest tweak from the root dir.


----------



## JWThiers

rm226 said:


> somewhat of a Noob but have been running zipper and hacks on 3 HDVR2 boxes since Aug and all is well. Attempted to update 1 box with rbautch 11/10/06 script by downloading and ftp new tweak file to one boxes.
> 
> run tweak.sh and ask to unstall and say yes then...
> 
> Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2029 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Invalid gzip magic
> Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
> Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting...
> bash-2.02#
> 
> I had run the latest tweak from the root dir.



Download the latest zipper file from the zipper site
Unzip the file on your pc
FTP the rbautch_files.tgz to the /hacks directory on your tivo
from the /hacks directory, rerun tweak


----------



## rm226

JWThiers said:


> Download the latest zipper file from the zipper site
> Unzip the file on your pc
> FTP the rbautch_files.tgz to the /hacks directory on your tivo
> from the /hacks directory, rerun tweak


Thanks for the help. Looks like that worked for me.


----------



## tivoupgrade

troggladite said:


> So what is the solution? I've purchased the utilities disk, the PTVnet upgrade disk, and the Instantcake disk. What else do I need to make it work?
> 
> One more thing: Where are people finding the FA120s? every place I go to including DVRupgrade is out of stock.?


We are not out of stock on those - we still have quite a few left...


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Hi,

I have a old script running, do I just run the new one for a upgrade? Or do I have to remove the old one? How do I upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers

It depends on how old it is. The newer versions of tweak will automatically uninstall the old version and then go out onto the internet download and install the new version. So just telnet in and run the tweak.sh script if it is an older version you will get a message that says it failed and it will tell you to run tweak_uninstall first. If you get this run the tweak_uninstall.sh script then the tweak.sh script.


----------



## Phillies44

rbautch said:


> *3. Installs a profile with aliases* that provide shortcuts to commonly used commands. For example, to mount your root drive as read-write, instead of typing out the full mount o remount,rw /, you simply type rw. See the readme for the full list of aliases installed.[/list]


Original post states "see the readme for the full list of aliases" but there is not one included in the tweak.zip file attachment? Where can I find it or can someone just post the aliases that are created.

Thanks.


----------



## SteelersFan

Phillies44 said:


> Original post states "see the readme for the full list of aliases" but there is not one included in the tweak.zip file attachment? Where can I find it or can someone just post the aliases that are created.
> 
> Thanks.


Its in the Zipper tools download in the rbautch_files.tgz file.


----------



## Phillies44

SteelersFan said:


> Its in the Zipper tools download in the rbautch_files.tgz file.


Thanks!!


----------



## RPLougee

1 month ago I had 3 unhacked Tivos and a great desire move shows between them along with using the other hacks. Today I now have 2 DOSR 704's and an HR10-250 that are all zippered and enhanced! The DSR 704's went without incident, but I had quite a bit of trouble with the HR10-250, but after reading and reading and reading this thread I was able to get the enhancement script to install correctly. Originally when I first ran the enhancement script I lost all USB support and of course my network connection. After an addition of several lines to the rc.sysinit.author file, I have connectivity! 
RBautch and Gunnyman, I am impressed with the level of patience and the passion that both of you exhibit. Thank you for all of your help. Next step: 3.51 to 6.3a! On to the "Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3 thread"!

Thanks again!


----------



## sk33t3r

I created a *zipperusb_flag * file in / and this kept the backported drivers from installing and fubaring my ethernet up, WOOOHOO finally after 6 or 7 reinstalls and zippers. TWP is up, telnet is up, ftp is up.


----------



## rbautch

Do you know why that flag didn't get created when you ran the Zipper? The only time it should get skipped is if you answer "yes" to the wireless question.


----------



## racabbo

I seem to be having the same issue as Vadar and a couple of others. I ran tweak.sh and now I have lost network connectivity/twb/ftp/telnet access. My Netgear adapter is showing no power and no link light. I rebooted my HR10-250 three times and still nothing. I had a static IP on the Tivo and it looks to be off-line. Tried Angry IP just to verify that it hadn't switched IP's on me. I don't have my Serial cables handy (friend borrowed them) so I am out of ideas. Any thoughts as to what could of happened or what I should try once I have my cables? Thanks for all the great information on this site.


----------



## sk33t3r

All I did was make a file called zipperusb_flag in "/". I typed in joe zipperusb_flag, and this opened up the joe editor I typed in "1" no quotes and saved the file. then when I rebooted after running tweak, my network kept working, this was my problem on my hr10-250 with 3.1.5f from ptvupgrade.


----------



## Lord Vader

racabbo said:


> I seem to be having the same issue as Vadar and a couple of others. I ran tweak.sh and now I have lost network connectivity/twb/ftp/telnet access. My Netgear adapter is showing no power and no link light. I rebooted my HR10-250 three times and still nothing. I had a static IP on the Tivo and it looks to be off-line. Tried Angry IP just to verify that it hadn't switched IP's on me. I don't have my Serial cables handy (friend borrowed them) so I am out of ideas. Any thoughts as to what could of happened or what I should try once I have my cables? Thanks for all the great information on this site.


Try running tweak.sh _again _ and see what you get.


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

Park_Ridge_Dave said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have an HR10-250 upgraded to 1000gig using Instantcake, PTVnet, and slicer.
> 
> I executed the enhanced script and it worked great! Unfortunately, I decided to uninstall and change a couple of things. Everything looked good, but when I rebooted I have no Telnet or FTP. When I went to go on the serial bash terminal I get nothing???? It appears dead. Did I brick it? No! The Tivo web plus works fine. I have a fixed IP address. and TWP reports everything correctly.
> 
> Next I set up hyperterm Plus PE for the usual serial set-up 9600,N,1, and re-booted the box.
> 
> I got several pages of bootlog output from the serial port, but when the boot was finished still no FTP, TELNET, or serial output Tivowebplus 1.3.0 working great (so my USB is working). the strangest thing is that the Serial Terminal is "dead" after the boot output stops.
> 
> Dave


Russ answered and suggested that I try a different baud rate. I did that with no luck. Also, I don't have hackman so I can't get in that way either. I was wondering if it would be possible to put the Tivo drive in a linux system and execute the script uninstall to get the serial bash working again then edit the enhanced script to get it working back in the Tivo. I wanted to see if I could save the movies that I have recorded. I realize that I have to learn a lot more about Linux before I try this, but, that's one of the main reasons that I am doing these hacks.

I ran across a post that I think stated what was responsible for my problem. It had to do with the fact that an earlier version of the Enhanced script had a "problem" with drives that used PTVnet and Instancake for upgrades. I will keep reading.

So my questions:

1.) Can I set the Tivo drive up as a slave on my Linux system and execute the script uninstall? (I seem to sense at my "Noob" level of understanding that this may not work as the file structures MFS(?) and PATH may not be accessible under a "standard" Linux system) I am running Suse Linux 10.1 on a Desktop system that I used to Instantcake the drive originally.

2.) Should I be able to at least look at the sysinit.rc file to see what happened?

3.) If method #1 won't work, could I create an MFS tools boot CD to boot from and execute the Uninstall script from it in the Linux system? Then I could put the HD back in the Tivo and go from there.

Obviously, if all else fails, I can re-image and start over. 

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Hi,

I just installed the new script, the only problem I am having is that when I try and access TWP (v 1.3.0) from the wan side I get the user name and pswd prompt but when I enter the info that I entered in the tivoweb.cfg file I can not get in.

Is there something I am missing? I was able to get in before and I am getting the prompt, it is just not accepting my name and pswd.

Thanks


----------



## pezlion

> executed the enhanced script and it worked great! Unfortunately, I decided to uninstall and change a couple of things. Everything looked good, but when I rebooted I have no Telnet or FTP. When I went to go on the serial bash terminal I get nothing???? It appears dead. Did I brick it? No! The Tivo web plus works fine.


I'm having this same problem, and I have no idea what to do. Am I going to have to take the drive out and start from scratch? I'm new to this and have no serial cable or anything like that.


----------



## Da Goon

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just installed the new script, the only problem I am having is that when I try and access TWP (v 1.3.0) from the wan side I get the user name and pswd prompt but when I enter the info that I entered in the tivoweb.cfg file I can not get in.
> 
> Is there something I am missing? I was able to get in before and I am getting the prompt, it is just not accepting my name and pswd.
> 
> Thanks


If you have telnet, bash access, then go in and check to see if you need to edit your tivoweb.cfg file.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Da Goon said:


> If you have telnet, bash access, then go in and check to see if you need to edit your tivoweb.cfg file.


The cfg file is correct, but I just can not log in


----------



## rbautch

Park_Ridge_Dave said:


> Russ answered and suggested that I try a different baud rate. I did that with no luck. Also, I don't have hackman so I can't get in that way either. I was wondering if it would be possible to put the Tivo drive in a linux system and execute the script uninstall to get the serial bash working again then edit the enhanced script to get it working back in the Tivo. I wanted to see if I could save the movies that I have recorded. I realize that I have to learn a lot more about Linux before I try this, but, that's one of the main reasons that I am doing these hacks.
> 
> I ran across a post that I think stated what was responsible for my problem. It had to do with the fact that an earlier version of the Enhanced script had a "problem" with drives that used PTVnet and Instancake for upgrades. I will keep reading.
> 
> So my questions:
> 
> 1.) Can I set the Tivo drive up as a slave on my Linux system and execute the script uninstall? (I seem to sense at my "Noob" level of understanding that this may not work as the file structures MFS(?) and PATH may not be accessible under a "standard" Linux system) I am running Suse Linux 10.1 on a Desktop system that I used to Instantcake the drive originally.
> 
> 2.) Should I be able to at least look at the sysinit.rc file to see what happened?
> 
> 3.) If method #1 won't work, could I create an MFS tools boot CD to boot from and execute the Uninstall script from it in the Linux system? Then I could put the HD back in the Tivo and go from there.
> 
> Obviously, if all else fails, I can re-image and start over.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Dave


The only problem you'll have running the scripts from a Linux system is the the tivo drive will not be mounted as root. If you take a look at the uninstall script, all it does is delete things and restore backups. You can do that manually if you're able to mount the drive in your Linux box.


----------



## rbautch

troggladite said:


> So what is the solution? I've purchased the utilities disk, the PTVnet upgrade disk, and the Instantcake disk. What else do I need to make it work?
> 
> One more thing: Where are people finding the FA120s? every place I go to including DVRupgrade is out of stock.?


Use the lba48 boot disk from PTVupgrade (DVRupgrade).


----------



## Human123

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> The cfg file is correct, but I just can not log in


Take a very close look at the cfg file. I didn't realize I had an extra space at the end of my password and this caused similar problems for me until I saw it. I backspaced the extra space, saved it and it works perfectly.


----------



## pezlion

If I can't telnet or ftp, but have TivoWebPlus access, is my only solution to pull the drive and start all over?


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

rbautch said:


> The only problem you'll have running the scripts from a Linux system is the the tivo drive will not be mounted as root. If you take a look at the uninstall script, all it does is delete things and restore backups. You can do that manually if you're able to mount the drive in your Linux box.


Thanks Russ! I am reviewing the script even as I "speak"  .
Also, I am reviewing the log files on the Tivo to see what I did to myself. 
I sure am learning a lot (the object of the exercise right?  ).
Again, if I really "pooch it" I can always wipe the box and start over.

Dave

Crying???!!! There's no CRYING in Tivo-Hacking! (apologies to T. Hanks et al)


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

pezlion said:


> I'm having this same problem, and I have no idea what to do. Am I going to have to take the drive out and start from scratch? I'm new to this and have no serial cable or anything like that.


Pezlion:

I am the guy that has this problem (you quoted parts of my post). 
I have a serial cable and I can't fix it that way ( I managed to clobber the serial bash  ).
it looks like I am going to have to mount the drive back in my Linux box and execute some "uninstall" magic. If I don't "pooch" it, a relatively simple  editing job.

That having been said, you do need a serial cable! One of the experienced posters on this forum says it best, "If you are a "noob" get a serial cable and don't use DHCP". Also, "don't clobber your serial bash terminal initialization "(Park_Ridge_Dave  )

Anyway, it may take me a week to get to it (I am recovering from foot surgery) but if I come up with a fix I'll Post it or I could PM you.

Dave


----------



## rbautch

Park_Ridge_Dave said:


> Thanks Russ! I am reviewing the script even as I "speak"  .
> Also, I am reviewing the log files on the Tivo to see what I did to myself.
> I sure am learning a lot (the object of the exercise right?  ).
> Again, if I really "pooch it" I can always wipe the box and start over.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Crying???!!! There's no CRYING in Tivo-Hacking! (apologies to T. Hanks et al)


This is the right attitude. You'll get much more help (from me, at least) than the "my wife is going to kill me" crowd.


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

rbautch said:


> This is the right attitude. You'll get much more help (from me, at least) than the "my wife is going to kill me" crowd.


Showed my wife ur reply........my wife is lol right now!


----------



## tivoupgrade

rbautch said:


> This is the right attitude. You'll get much more help (from me, at least) than the "my wife is going to kill me" crowd.


Then there's the "my wife is going to kill YOU" crowd; that is an even tougher one!


----------



## addicted4life

Just a heads-up

I am having problems with the latest enhancement script. The script I downloaded via the tweak.sh install, causes my hr10-250 to lose network connection. I have reinstalled zipper twice so far tonight. Both times I had network, then lost it with tweak.sh
This is my 3rd hr10-250 I've zippered in the last month, both others are on the network and enhanced. I believe I will ftp over an older rbautch_files.tgz the reason I am not using the file that is on my zipper cd, is that when I made the cd, it had the version that had a bad fakecall on it. I'd like to make a new zipper cd, but I cannot get my ptvupgrade files tonight, I get a bad link. Striking out all over .. better head to bed


----------



## Markman07

After reading the changes made to the latest script (mostly dealing with TivoWebPlus), I decided to run tweak_uninstall and then tweak.sh to get the updates. I have done this many times in the past on multiple machines. ON my series 2 Directivo today it keeps coming back saying Unknown Host. (www.mastersav.com).

All other networking works (TWP, Telnet, FTP, etc). I haven't changed anything on my network or the workstation I am accessing the Tivo from. Before I go any further with digging my setup apart to see if it is on my end I thought I would post here first.

Things I have tried -

Verified the Network Settings on Dtivo.
Rebooted Dtivo


----------



## Lord Vader

addicted4life said:


> Just a heads-up
> 
> I am having problems with the latest enhancement script. The script I downloaded via the tweak.sh install, causes my hr10-250 to lose network connection. I have reinstalled zipper twice so far tonight. Both times I had network, then lost it with tweak.sh
> This is my 3rd hr10-250 I've zippered in the last month, both others are on the network and enhanced. I believe I will ftp over an older rbautch_files.tgz the reason I am not using the file that is on my zipper cd, is that when I made the cd, it had the version that had a bad fakecall on it. I'd like to make a new zipper cd, but I cannot get my ptvupgrade files tonight, I get a bad link. Striking out all over .. better head to bed


Don't rerun Zipper. Instead, rerun tweak.sh. After I did that, my networking came back. Don't ask me why, but it did.


----------



## sk33t3r

Running tweak didnt help me out, I had to creat a file in "/" called zipperusb_flag. Run tweak and before rebooting, fire up vi. 

Do this, get bash some how serial or ethernet, if you remove the drives and re install zipper then you have ethernet. After running tweak DO NOT reboot until you make this file. I took me 6 or 7 reinstalls before I figures this out

at bash type in

vi zipperusb_flaq, hit enter
your in vi now hit i for insert and then 1, dont type in anything else, hit the ESC key once then push and hold shift while typing in ZZ, you should now have a zipperusb_flag file in /

OR

after you telnet in but before you run tweak cp zipperusb_flag to /hacks then after you run tweak/sh cp zipperusb_flag back to /


----------



## Lord Vader

Running tweak the FIRST time killed my connectivity--on two HR10-250s. In both cases I uninstalled then RERAN tweak. Everything was fine after that. I never had to deal w/ the zipperusb_flag thing.


----------



## sk33t3r

Im just stating what I had to do. Take it as you want. It might help you out it might not.


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Im just stating what I had to do. Take it as you want. It might help you out it might not.


I just ran the Zipper and tweak.sh on a blank drive and could not duplicate your issue. The zipperusb_flag gets created every time by the zipper, and only gets deleted when you run tweak.sh. The zippersub_flag only signals the script that the zipper has installed the drivers already, so it doesn't need to ask you to install them again. When the uninstall script is run, it restores the original drivers, so if your adapter is dependent on backported drivers, you'll need to run tweak.sh again before you reboot.


----------



## addicted4life

I stayed up late and got it working. What I had to do was ftp an older rbautch_files.tgz (9-29-2006) . the one on my zipper cd is dated 11-13-2006, and it has the bad fakecall. that is why I was forcing it to download the latest version of rbautch_files.tgz It just doesn't work "outta the box" with my hr10-250. I did notice jamie's backport drivers were mentioned during the usb setup during an install last night with the latest file. That may be killing my network connection. Network always worked when I used either of the stored files I have, dated 9-29-06 and 11-13-06.

I couldn't run tweak.sh over, because I lost all network connectivity.

I never screw the drive in, or lid on untill everything is up and running, so pulling the drive to run zipper again was easier than making a serial cable. 

I'm just glad I didn't rerun tweak.sh on the other 2 hr10-250s as I was planning.

What did I do wrong, if anything ? It must be something that was changed in the usb setup, as I had no lights on my airlink.


----------



## rbautch

addicted4life said:


> Just a heads-up
> 
> I am having problems with the latest enhancement script. The script I downloaded via the tweak.sh install, causes my hr10-250 to lose network connection. I have reinstalled zipper twice so far tonight. Both times I had network, then lost it with tweak.sh
> This is my 3rd hr10-250 I've zippered in the last month, both others are on the network and enhanced. I believe I will ftp over an older rbautch_files.tgz the reason I am not using the file that is on my zipper cd, is that when I made the cd, it had the version that had a bad fakecall on it. I'd like to make a new zipper cd, but I cannot get my ptvupgrade files tonight, I get a bad link. Striking out all over .. better head to bed


The uninstall script uninstalls Jamies backported usb 2.0 drivers, so if your adapter depends on backported drivers, you would have to answer "yes" when tweak.sh asked you if you wanted to install backported drivers. Is that the case?


----------



## rbautch

Markman07 said:


> After reading the changes made to the latest script (mostly dealing with TivoWebPlus), I decided to run tweak_uninstall and then tweak.sh to get the updates. I have done this many times in the past on multiple machines. ON my series 2 Directivo today it keeps coming back saying Unknown Host. (www.mastersav.com).
> 
> All other networking works (TWP, Telnet, FTP, etc). I haven't changed anything on my network or the workstation I am accessing the Tivo from. Before I go any further with digging my setup apart to see if it is on my end I thought I would post here first.
> 
> Things I have tried -
> 
> Verified the Network Settings on Dtivo.
> Rebooted Dtivo


The unknown host could be a DNS issue. What is your DNS set to? Is your tivo connected to the internet? Can you ping an outside IP address, like 4.2.2.2 from your Tivo? What do you get when you enter this command:


Code:


nslookup www.mastersav.com

If worst comes to worst, you could skip the download for now, and just copy the rbautch_files.tgz archive to the same directory as tweak.sh.


----------



## rpdre1

Hey russ, could you go on yahoo or msn (your PM inbox is full)?


----------



## goony

rbautch said:


> The unknown host could be a DNS issue. What is your DNS set to? Is your tivo connected to the internet?


If you don't have a DNS defined on your Tivo/DTivo you can cheat and add this line to your /etc/hosts file as a local definition:


Code:


69.90.236.30  www.mastersav.com

Of course, if that address were to change it would quit working, but you can always look up the address using a Windoze PC from the cmd> prompt:


Code:


C:\ nslookup www.mastersav.com


----------



## sk33t3r

or just add a dns server, like your isp's to the /etc/hosts, everything above is good suggestions


----------



## addicted4life

rbautch said:


> The uninstall script uninstalls Jamies backported usb 2.0 drivers, so if your adapter depends on backported drivers, you would have to answer "yes" when tweak.sh asked you if you wanted to install backported drivers. Is that the case?


The latest script has the backport drivers with it ?
I have just started to read about the performance gains, but have only used what the zipper provided me. I have 3 hr10-250's all hardwire networked. One has a fa-120, another has an airlink, and the 3rd has a usb200m. If your script does have the backported drives, and they would give me a performance gain, what do I need to change to get these backport drives working after running tweak.sh ? Maybe I misread the promt that talked about jamie's drivers. I did answer yes at that prompt, and possibly that is what caused me to lose connection.


----------



## rbautch

addicted4life said:


> The latest script has the backport drivers with it ?
> I have just started to read about the performance gains, but have only used what the zipper provided me. I have 3 hr10-250's all hardwire networked. One has a fa-120, another has an airlink, and the 3rd has a usb200m. If your script does have the backported drives, and they would give me a performance gain, what do I need to change to get these backport drives working after running tweak.sh ? Maybe I misread the promt that talked about jamie's drivers. I did answer yes at that prompt, and possibly that is what caused me to lose connection.


Jamie's backported drivers are included with both the Zipper and the Enhancement Script. The Zipper installs them by default, and the Enhancement Script gives you the option to install or not. They are usb 2.0 drivers that will give you a performance boost over the stock usb drivers. My experience is that transfers and extra***ions are roughly 3 times as fast. I just tried a test last night on my HR10-250 using an Airlink 101 adapter and the backported drivers. Seems to work for me, but I'd be happy to help you troubleshoot.


----------



## addicted4life

How long have the backported drivers been included in the zipper and enhanc. script ? 
All my units are zippered hr10-250's , I've got em all passing stuff around.

Avg speeds of 1500 KB/s top speeds of 2200 KB/s ....these #'s are from smartftp

I know I am using usb 2.0 drivers, but not sure if they are Jamies backports.

What concerns me is why was I losing my network connection after using your latest script ? The unit was working fine until I did, except for the fakecall. All I was trying to do was rerun tweak.sh and fix fakecall and get any other updates. I am using an Airlink and I know it was supported in your script from a few weeks ago, but seems to fail now.


----------



## rbautch

addicted4life said:


> How long have the backported drivers been included in the zipper and enhanc. script ?
> All my units are zippered hr10-250's , I've got em all passing stuff around.
> 
> Avg speeds of 1500 KB/s top speeds of 2200 KB/s ....these #'s are from smartftp
> 
> I know I am using usb 2.0 drivers, but not sure if they are Jamies backports.
> 
> What concerns me is why was I losing my network connection after using your latest script ? The unit was working fine until I did, except for the fakecall. All I was trying to do was rerun tweak.sh and fix fakecall and get any other updates. I am using an Airlink and I know it was supported in your script from a few weeks ago, but seems to fail now.


If you are using usb 2.0 drivers, they are Jamie's backported drivers. They've been in the Enhancement Script for a year, and in the Zipper for 3 months or so. If you have a serial cable, find out what drivers are in place before/after you run the script - also check the author file for correct IP params. I tried to duplicated the connection loss, but couldn't.


----------



## racabbo

I seem to be having the same issue as Vadar and a couple of others. I ran tweak.sh and now I have lost network connectivity/twb/ftp/telnet access. My Netgear adapter is showing no power and no link light. I rebooted my HR10-250 three times and still nothing. I had a static IP on the Tivo and it looks to be off-line. Tried Angry IP just to verify that it hadn't switched IP's on me. 
When I try to use the serial cable to get a bash prompt here is what I get.

Adding networks of interest...ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT
ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD
In ClearChannels
Out ClearChannels
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to PREP_SETUP
ApgManager Transition from state PREP_SETUP to EXPRESSION_EVALUATION
ApgManager Transition from state EXPRESSION_EVALUATION to STEADY_STATE

As you can see it boots up, but I never get a bash prompt. DirecTV is working fine, just have lost all connectivity to the box via TWB, SSH, FTP..........

This is a hacked HR10-250 with Instant Cake and PVTNET. All problems started after running tweak.sh. Any ideas? Am I screwed?


----------



## Lord Vader

Uninstall tweak, then rerun it and try again. That's what eventually worked for me.


----------



## racabbo

But I have no access to the box. No serial, no telnet, no ftp, no twb? I can't rerun or uninstall the tweak.sh? I am not sure why the serial access i snot working, I never get a bash prompt. When should I be hitting enter when trying to get serial access to the box via TerraTerm? I have been rebooting the Tivo and then hitting enter after the Powering up screen goes away.


----------



## Lord Vader

Change your serial's baud rate. Try the fastest one, then hit enter to get the bash. If that rate doesn't work, try the next fastest, etc. I had to use the fastest speed to connect using Tera Term Pro.


----------



## rbautch

racabbo said:


> I seem to be having the same issue as Vadar and a couple of others. I ran tweak.sh and now I have lost network connectivity/twb/ftp/telnet access. My Netgear adapter is showing no power and no link light. I rebooted my HR10-250 three times and still nothing. I had a static IP on the Tivo and it looks to be off-line. Tried Angry IP just to verify that it hadn't switched IP's on me.
> When I try to use the serial cable to get a bash prompt here is what I get.
> 
> Adding networks of interest...ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
> ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
> ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT
> ApgBootState::oBackgroundWork
> ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD
> In ClearChannels
> Out ClearChannels
> ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to PREP_SETUP
> ApgManager Transition from state PREP_SETUP to EXPRESSION_EVALUATION
> ApgManager Transition from state EXPRESSION_EVALUATION to STEADY_STATE
> 
> As you can see it boots up, but I never get a bash prompt. DirecTV is working fine, just have lost all connectivity to the box via TWB, SSH, FTP..........
> 
> This is a hacked HR10-250 with Instant Cake and PVTNET. All problems started after running tweak.sh. Any ideas? Am I screwed?


Remove the drive and mount it in your PC. Post the contents of your author file and a listing of /lib/modules. If you have a serial cable, you can do that without pulling the drive. I have a feeling there is some not yet identified interaction between the script and PTVnet.


----------



## kakoehler

Ran the Tweak and my .profile is not running, even if I run it from the bash prompt
I get no errors when I execute it. I can enter the commands that are in the .profile at the bash prompt and they take. What's wrong?
I'm running 4.0.1B-02 -2-240 with a 4.01a kernel that has been killhd'ed and the Linux version shows as 2.4.28. My unit is a SA tivo TCD240140 which is picked up by the Tweak Start.sh as a gryphon.


----------



## kakoehler

kakoehler said:


> Ran the Tweak and my .profile is not running, even if I run it from the bash prompt
> I get no errors when I execute it. I can enter the commands that are in the .profile at the bash prompt and they take. What's wrong?
> I'm running 4.0.1B-02 -2-240 with a 4.01a kernel that has been killhd'ed and the Linux version shows as 2.4.28. My unit is a SA tivo TCD240140 which is picked up by the Tweak Start.sh as a gryphon.


Pardon the error. My Linux version is 2.4.18 not 2.4.28


----------



## rbautch

kakoehler said:


> Ran the Tweak and my .profile is not running, even if I run it from the bash prompt
> I get no errors when I execute it. I can enter the commands that are in the .profile at the bash prompt and they take. What's wrong?
> I'm running 4.0.1B-02 -2-240 with a 4.01a kernel that has been killhd'ed and the Linux version shows as 2.4.28. My unit is a SA tivo TCD240140 which is picked up by the Tweak Start.sh as a gryphon.


Try rebooting.


----------



## kakoehler

rbautch said:


> Try rebooting.


I have rebooted, multiple times. .profile doesn't seem to do anything. I find no reference to it in rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author anywhere, therefore I intered
.profile from the bash prompt, received no messages and nothing changes. The
rw and ro and all the rest of the aliases have no effect They just come back as "command not found" 
If I type the alias commands at the bash prompt and then use them, they work.

Is something interfering with the .profile? I've chmod 755 to the .profile and that doesn't help either.


----------



## kakoehler

kakoehler said:


> I have rebooted, multiple times. .profile doesn't seem to do anything. I find no reference to it in rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author anywhere, therefore I intered
> .profile from the bash prompt, received no messages and nothing changes. The
> rw and ro and all the rest of the aliases have no effect They just come back as "command not found"
> If I type the alias commands at the bash prompt and then use them, they work.
> 
> Is something interfering with the .profile? I've chmod 755 to the .profile and that doesn't help either.


Never mind. It finally works. I was originally on a serial connection and apparently profile doesn't work on a serial connection. 
I finally got the right drivers for my ASHOUSB ethernet connection fixed for 2.4.18 and now my telnet connections works and so does the .profile

I didn't know it only works on Telnet


----------



## addicted4life

I just updated one of my three hr10-250's to 6.3b

tweak works on 6.3b using a fa120 adapter.

Thanks again rbautch :up:

Update: ciphercheck shows encryption still being on. Recorded small show, it shows as a YES as being encrypted.

maybe I fudged sumthing, but the network is definitely up !

Thanks rbautch :up:


----------



## Brillian1080p

You didn't fudge anything, not all hacks are retained. You have manually install some of them. Info is found on the other site.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, can I run tweak.sh directly on my unit's hard drive? As you know, I lost all connectivity to it, via both the FA120 and serial. So, if I remove the drive to fix things, can I run tweak.sh directly on it while the drive's connected to a PC?


----------



## JWThiers

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, can I run tweak.sh directly on my unit's hard drive? As you know, I lost all connectivity to it, via both the FA120 and serial. So, if I remove the drive to fix things, can I run tweak.sh directly on it while the drive's connected to a PC?


While I haven't done this personally, I think that the tivo OS is on a standard linux partition. All you should have to do is boot from the mfs tools cd and mount the tivo drive change to the hacks directory and run tweak. I would imagine that you could boot from any linux box.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm going to see if that works. At least I won't wipe out my recordings and season passes if it doesn't work. Fortunately, there are only a half-dozen recordings on it anyway, and nothing I couldn't live without. Now I have to just hunt down the mfs tools CD, because I don't think I have one of those lying around. BTW, wouldn't a TIVO image disk work? I've got a few CDs, each with a complete TIVO image, lying around.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> I'm going to see if that works. At least I won't wipe out my recordings and season passes if it doesn't work. Fortunately, there are only a half-dozen recordings on it anyway, and nothing I couldn't live without. Now I have to just hunt down the mfs tools CD, because I don't think I have one of those lying around. BTW, wouldn't a TIVO image disk work? I've got a few CDs, each with a complete TIVO image, lying around.


It won't work. The script requires tivosh, which is only present on a running Tivo. If you have an FA120, you could try to re-zipper it while you have the drive out of the tivo. Be sure to read the caveats and implications that I've posted on doing this.


----------



## xtian

I started off with a PTVUpgraded HD to get my HR10-250 hacked and online. Have since been installing the enhancement script with great success (thank you!!) with the exception of two pieces. 

1. If I chose to install the cron setup, the script completes just fine, but then when I reboot the tivo i get through the welcome screen then it crashes midway (53%)through the aquiring satellites boot step. If I do an install without the CRON option I have no problems. 

2. NCID installs fine and initially works. But after some period of time, an hour or so, it stops working. 

Not sure how to diagnose either of these issues so would very much appreciate some help. I think there might be issues with my rc.sysinit.author file, so I have attached with the hope that someone can take a look and help clean it up. 

Cheers!


----------



## Pete77

rbautch said:


> *2. Replaces the Almost There splash screen* with this more interesting one. If you dont like it, you can download any one of these splash screens, and FTP it to replace the one stored in /tvbin/AlmostThere.png. Be sure to change the name of the replacement screen to AlmostThere.png to match the existing one before you FTP it to your Tivo.


Is there any way at all to replace the "Almost There" screen with one of these nicer splash screens on a UK Series 1 Thomson Tivo PVR10UK running version 2.5.5 software?

I have checked in the /tvbin directory on my Tivo via FTP and there is no "AlmostThere.png" file in it or any other png files in it or in any other relevant Tivo system file areas.

Can someone please explain to me how the "Almost There" screen is generated by the Series 1 software and if that makes it possible to replace the boring "Almost There" screen with one of these nicer images?

As you guys in the USA are probably aware Tivo pulled out of the UK for sale of new Tivos in late 2002 and the only Tivos we can run in the UK are our older but heavily hacked and upgraded Thomson Tivo Series 1s. In my own case I now have 2 x 250Gb Samsung HA250JC drives, a Cachecard with 512MB of RAM and both TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 and all relevant TivoWeb hacks available and Autospace, Bufferpack and Endpad etc.

Any explanation that can be provided as to how our "Almost There" screen on the Thomson Tivo S1 is generated and whether it could in theory be replaced would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> If you have an FA120, you could try to re-zipper it while you have the drive out of the tivo. Be sure to read the caveats and implications that I've posted on doing this.


Did anyone tell you that you have a ton of posts here? 

I've been searching for some time for your caveats and implications. Can you give me a nudge in the right direction so I can find that a bit more quickly?


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, doing a Clear & Delete everything wouldn't help at all, would it? Someone PM'd me with that suggestion, but I thought that would wipe out everything anyway.


----------



## sk33t3r

Lord Vader that would clear alal your recorded shows and settings. NOT GOOD


----------



## Lord Vader

Yeah, I figured as much. At this point, I've only got 4 recordings, none that critical, so it's not a problem losing those. I was just curious if any of the reset settings would be beneficial.


----------



## kakoehler

TIVO TCD240080 S2 SA
Installed Instantcake 4.0.1b installed kernel for 4.01a Ran killhdinitrd
Applied Superpatch4all Ran Tweak

Throughout all of this, when I viewed the TIVO System Information, I had a TIVO Account Status of 5: Lifetime service and I could record most of the channels.
I then loaded the correct USB drivers for my USB ethernet adapter and was able to
connect to the TIVO with Teraterm Pro as opposed to using the serial connection that I was using previously. My Account status was still at 5.
I then went into TIVO and did a setup of my USB ethernet adapter giving it an address on my network and then doing a Test Connection, which worked.

After the Test Connection, my Account Status changed to 8: Closed, call xxxxxx

Is there any way to get back what I lost and why did it happen?


----------



## Dmtalon

Performing the Zipper / tweak.sh all was going well until when I was at step E of the zipper how-to.

I typed in reboot instead of sync; reboot

Related or not, I don't know, but I now do not have network access. No lights on my USB200M. Before this reboot I was telneted into the box.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the tweak but now when I run tweak it trys to connect to the internet to get the 'latest' and fails. Any way around this so I can run the tweak I have now?

TIA
_
Update: Ahh... Since the process is *short enough* I just went ahead and re-zippered the new HDD. Running tweak.sh again right now... fingers crossed_


----------



## rbautch

kakoehler said:


> TIVO TCD240080 S2 SA
> Installed Instantcake 4.0.1b installed kernel for 4.01a Ran killhdinitrd
> Applied Superpatch4all Ran Tweak
> 
> Throughout all of this, when I viewed the TIVO System Information, I had a TIVO Account Status of 5: Lifetime service and I could record most of the channels.
> I then loaded the correct USB drivers for my USB ethernet adapter and was able to
> connect to the TIVO with Teraterm Pro as opposed to using the serial connection that I was using previously. My Account status was still at 5.
> I then went into TIVO and did a setup of my USB ethernet adapter giving it an address on my network and then doing a Test Connection, which worked.
> 
> After the Test Connection, my Account Status changed to 8: Closed, call xxxxxx
> 
> Is there any way to get back what I lost and why did it happen?


Replacing usb drivers shouldn't affect your account status, but if you messed with other stuff in /lib/modules, it might. If you run tweak_uninstall.sh, it will restore the original drivers. Did you have your tivo connected to your network before running the script?


----------



## rbautch

Dmtalon said:


> Performing the Zipper / tweak.sh all was going well until when I was at step E of the zipper how-to.
> 
> I typed in reboot instead of sync; reboot
> 
> Related or not, I don't know, but I now do not have network access. No lights on my USB200M. Before this reboot I was telneted into the box.
> 
> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the tweak but now when I run tweak it trys to connect to the internet to get the 'latest' and fails. Any way around this so I can run the tweak I have now?
> 
> TIA
> _
> Update: Ahh... Since the process is *short enough* I just went ahead and re-zippered the new HDD. Running tweak.sh again right now... fingers crossed_


tweak.sh is not actually the hack script, it's just a wrapper script that downloads the "main script" and runs it. If you want to skip the download, you can copy the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the Zipper CD to the same directory as tweak.sh. tweak.sh will recognize the archive and will skip the download.


----------



## Dmtalon

Ok, I redid everything however I'm still having problems. during the install of the gotomydvr there's a stray ^M in the start-e.sh script that's causing it to crap out. I ran the gotomydvr stuff manually (just as the script called it)

Rebooted, and no network again. Attached is my boot log.


----------



## rbautch

Dmtalon said:


> Ok, I redid everything however I'm still having problems. during the install of the gotomydvr there's a stray ^M in the start-e.sh script that's causing it to crap out. I ran the gotomydvr stuff manually (just as the script called it)
> 
> Rebooted, and no network again. Attached is my boot log.


Looks like this could be the problem:


Code:


**Transition from unpaired to paired card.**
rc.sysinit is complete
 connect failed, reason = Network is unreachable
Internal error #R
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: .: filename argument required
.: usage: . filename
*** Empty KNOWN_HOST configuration ***
Initialize with 2 live caches
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to ACQUIRE_MARKER
No response when asking version info, tried 10 times.

I suggest skipping the gotgomydvr installation for now.


----------



## Dmtalon

Are you saying go through the zipper again or just the tweaks? I made a copy of the tgz this time so I still have it on the box (or it should still be there)


----------



## rbautch

Dmtalon said:


> Are you saying go through the zipper again or just the tweaks? I made a copy of the tgz this time so I still have it on the box (or it should still be there)


Try it with just tweak.sh. If it still doesnt work, rerun the zipper.


----------



## Dmtalon

Ok thanks... Rebooting the box right now. For whatever reason the longer I'm connected via serial the slower / more goofed up the connection gets until it just stops working. Not sure wth is going on there. Using windowsxp hyperterminal 9600/8/n/1/n anything faster doesn't work.


Uninstalling tweaks... this looks interesting. Is there supposed to be an /etc/hotplug directory?

Restoring original usb drivers...
mv: /etc/hotplug/usb.map.orig: No such file or directory


> cp safe.tgz rbautch_files.tgz
^ w00t that saved some time  tweak is running again.


This is now the third time I've run tweak.sh and the first time I've seen the question asking if I want the usb2.0 drivers. I answered no for now as I've seen this can cause issues. I'm assuming I can install them later


----------



## Dmtalon

No joy... still no networking. The new HDD's back in the PC getting zippered *again*


----------



## kakoehler

rbautch said:


> Replacing usb drivers shouldn't affect your account status, but if you messed with other stuff in /lib/modules, it might. If you run tweak_uninstall.sh, it will restore the original drivers. Did you have your tivo connected to your network before running the script?


If you mean before I ran TWEAK, the answer is no.


----------



## Dmtalon

Ok, I'm 'tweaked' and connected to the network HOWEVER I had to manually run the two insmod's and the ifconfig for eth0 that currently resides in the rc.sysinit.author.bak file. Here's an sdiff of the two files. Do I need to move the insmod/ifconfig stuff over to the author file?



Code:


HDTivo-TiVo# sdiff -s rc.sysinit.author rc.sysinit.author.bak          
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/ | export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib:/enha <
tivoftpd || tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd                   | tivoftpd
                                                              > fakecall.tcl
                                                              > route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
                                                              > route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.
fakecall.tcl || tivosh /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl       <
#############################################                 <
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests              <
/enhancements/netserver                                       <
#############################################                 | insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
# starting EndPadPlus                                         | insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 2 5 -seq -auto >> /dev/nu | sleep 60
                                                              | ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.15 netmask 255.255.255.0
#############################################                 | route add default gw 192.168.0.1
# starting Tivowebplus                                        | echo
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb                                          | if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
                                                              | mount -o remount,rw /
#############################################                 | if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds                        | mount -o remount,ro /
sleep 30                                                      | reboot
/busybox/crond                                                | fi
                                                              <
#############################################                 <
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /e <
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then                         <
        sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh                      <


----------



## rbautch

Dmtalon said:


> Ok, I'm 'tweaked' and connected to the network HOWEVER I had to manually run the two insmod's and the ifconfig for eth0 that currently resides in the rc.sysinit.author.bak file. Here's an sdiff of the two files. Do I need to move the insmod/ifconfig stuff over to the author file?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HDTivo-TiVo# sdiff -s rc.sysinit.author rc.sysinit.author.bak
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/ | export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib:/enha <
> tivoftpd || tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd                   | tivoftpd
> > fakecall.tcl
> > route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> > route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.
> fakecall.tcl || tivosh /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl       <
> #############################################                 <
> # starting netserver to receive netperf requests              <
> /enhancements/netserver                                       <
> #############################################                 | insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> # starting EndPadPlus                                         | insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 2 5 -seq -auto >> /dev/nu | sleep 60
> | ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.15 netmask 255.255.255.0
> #############################################                 | route add default gw 192.168.0.1
> # starting Tivowebplus                                        | echo
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb                                          | if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> | mount -o remount,rw /
> #############################################                 | if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds                        | mount -o remount,ro /
> sleep 30                                                      | reboot
> /busybox/crond                                                | fi
> <
> #############################################                 <
> # Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /e <
> if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then                         <
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh                      <


Depends. What kind of tivo/software do you have?


----------



## Dmtalon

HR10-250 with 3.15f right now tivoweb
Linksys USB200M

Plan to move onto 6.3a and then 6.3b asap. I have the latest instantCake ISO with I believe 6.3a onboard. Just need to 'slice' it


----------



## Dmtalon

Just rebooted after adding the network stuff into the author file. I'm assuming the FileSystem has to be RW right? Because TivoWeb keeps apparently failing because of lack of rw FS

/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb: /TivoWebPlus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system


----------



## rbautch

Dmtalon said:


> HR10-250 with 3.15f right now tivoweb
> Linksys USB200M
> 
> Plan to move onto 6.3a and then 6.3b asap. I have the latest instantCake ISO with I believe 6.3a onboard. Just need to 'slice' it


If you ran the Zipper and properly entered your service number as "357", it would have created the appropriate author file with network startup commands that include the insmod and ifconfig statements. Do you have those commands in your author file? Note that those commands will later be removed by the slicer, because 6.3 does not use them.


----------



## Dmtalon

they were there and working AFTER the zipper (used 357). However once I did:

cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh

and rebooted after going through that, there now exists:

rc.sysinit.author
rc.sysinit.author.bak

the .bak was the one present AFTER the zipper, but BEFORE the tweak.sh Not sure what process actually backed that up and made a new one but as far as the tweaks go I did:

new splash screen
logos
tivoweb
no gotomydvr (as you suggested)

can't think of the other questions off the top of my head.

I have since integrated the old (.bak) network settings back into the .author file and my network is at least working now. Tivoweb IS running but I get that above error during boot.


----------



## touvlo

I used the the tweak script and ran into the following problems:

1) The Hackman module for TivoWebPlus was no longer available in this new version.
2) My Telnet & FTP daemons were disabled. Only web was active.

I was able to re-enable the Telnet daemon by upgrading to the lastest TivoWebPlus.
Once I did that I also saw these problems:

3) I tried uninstalling tweak, and now I can't Telent, FTP or web. 

I setup a serial cable. The only problem now is that I can't get the bash prompt. As the system boots, I do see messages across the screen but then no bash. Any idea how I can get bash functioning thru the serial interface. Do I need to redo my drive, or can I get the serial interface working?

I had installed the DVRupgrade InstantCake 6.2 for Series2 Directv and the PTVnet and everything worked great until I installed tweak. I have the Samsung Directv Tivo box. Any help would be appreciated. If I can get my serial running I'll do what I can to debug the problems I saw and report back.

Thanks.


----------



## carlswee

I am a newbie but have successfully hacked at 320 Gb drive and have it working. I am ready to run the enhancement script provided in the Zipper but when I came to this thread I saw that if a full zipper install was made it wasn't necessary to run this script. However, when I check my phone settings, etc. the screen says a call hasn't been made since December 31st at 6:00 pm which was successful but next entry said attempt on December 31st at 6:00 pm was unsuccessful and the next one is scheduled for 8:03 pm on December 16th (today). With that in mind, I do not think I have the phone hack in place yet? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Dmtalon

Well, after an entire day (felt like 20 hours) I imaged my recently updated 6.3a (on a new 320gb HDD) HR10-250 back to 3.1.5f with the 'Zipper', InstantCake SSE, Slicer, and Superpatch. After a few mistakes on my part, and a few unforseen issues (Dogs pulled out the network cable from the 200M bending a pin which I thought was a software problem for 2 hours). I've Zippered, and Sliced my way back to a 'Hacked' 6.3a. Guided setup completed, some season passes readded. Tivoweb 1.3 working etc...

When I ran the tweak.sh I saw it doing the 'manual' patch for tivoapp which I believe was for "backdoors, 30-sec, and encryption-off" however when I type:



Code:


 HDTivo-TiVo# ciphercheck 
CipherCheck - based on CipherCheck.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK

TyStream encryption is currently enabled.

Here is the status of your current recordings:

Encrypted CSO Set Stream Name
--------- ------- -----------

The perm-30-sec skip doesn't seem to be on either.

What, if anything did I do wrong? I'm having trouble finding the right 'hex' codes to manually patch the current tivoapp to enable these things. Is there a way to verify the patches are *not* applied, other than them not apparently working?

rbautch,

A special thanks to you for putting up with my 20 questions yesterday! The whole network thing was driving me CRAZY and then to find a bent pin on the *brand new* USB200M <sigh>


----------



## Dmtalon

carlswee said:


> I am a newbie but have successfully hacked at 320 Gb drive and have it working. I am ready to run the enhancement script provided in the Zipper but when I came to this thread I saw that if a full zipper install was made it wasn't necessary to run this script. However, when I check my phone settings, etc. the screen says a call hasn't been made since December 31st at 6:00 pm which was successful but next entry said attempt on December 31st at 6:00 pm was unsuccessful and the next one is scheduled for 8:03 pm on December 16th (today). With that in mind, I do not think I have the phone hack in place yet? Thanks in advance for your help


If your following the Zipper How-to > HERE < Then At *Step 4* bullet point *D.* says to run the tweak.sh script which does quite a few things. There's another link off that page that points to another thread here showing what all the script does.


----------



## carlswee

Thanks Dallace, Guess I got in too big of a hurry. Regards, Carl S.


----------



## rbautch

Dmtalon said:


> Well, after an entire day (felt like 20 hours) I imaged my recently updated 6.3a (on a new 320gb HDD) HR10-250 back to 3.1.5f with the 'Zipper', InstantCake SSE, Slicer, and Superpatch. After a few mistakes on my part, and a few unforseen issues (Dogs pulled out the network cable from the 200M bending a pin which I thought was a software problem for 2 hours). I've Zippered, and Sliced my way back to a 'Hacked' 6.3a. Guided setup completed, some season passes readded. Tivoweb 1.3 working etc...
> 
> When I ran the tweak.sh I saw it doing the 'manual' patch for tivoapp which I believe was for "backdoors, 30-sec, and encryption-off" however when I type:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HDTivo-TiVo# ciphercheck
> CipherCheck - based on CipherCheck.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK
> 
> TyStream encryption is currently enabled.
> 
> Here is the status of your current recordings:
> 
> Encrypted CSO Set Stream Name
> --------- ------- -----------
> 
> The perm-30-sec skip doesn't seem to be on either.
> 
> What, if anything did I do wrong? I'm having trouble finding the right 'hex' codes to manually patch the current tivoapp to enable these things. Is there a way to verify the patches are *not* applied, other than them not apparently working?
> 
> rbautch,
> 
> A special thanks to you for putting up with my 20 questions yesterday! The whole network thing was driving me CRAZY and then to find a bent pin on the *brand new* USB200M <sigh>


tweak.sh does manual tivoapp patches on 3.1.5f software. After you upgraded to 6.3, your tivoapp was replaced entirely, so you'll have to patch them again. See the "upgrading to 6.3" thread for the new patch locations. Superpatch doesn't work on the HR10-250.


----------



## rbautch

touvlo said:


> I was able to re-enable the Telnet daemon by upgrading to the lastest TivoWebPlus.


No sure what TWP has to do with telnet, but it's possible there's some unidentified interactions between PTVnet and the script. I suggest pulling your drive and running the Zipper on it, then re-run tweak.sh.


----------



## rbautch

Dmtalon said:


> they were there and working AFTER the zipper (used 357). However once I did:
> 
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak.sh
> 
> and rebooted after going through that, there now exists:
> 
> rc.sysinit.author
> rc.sysinit.author.bak
> 
> the .bak was the one present AFTER the zipper, but BEFORE the tweak.sh Not sure what process actually backed that up and made a new one but as far as the tweaks go I did:
> 
> new splash screen
> logos
> tivoweb
> no gotomydvr (as you suggested)
> 
> can't think of the other questions off the top of my head.
> 
> I have since integrated the old (.bak) network settings back into the .author file and my network is at least working now. Tivoweb IS running but I get that above error during boot.


I believe the enhancement script replaced your author file with one that is only appropriate for 6.2, which is why your network stopped working. I'll fix this in the next revision of the software.


----------



## touvlo

rbautch said:


> No sure what TWP has to do with telnet, but it's possible there's some unidentified interactions between PTVnet and the script. I suggest pulling your drive and running the Zipper on it, then re-run tweak.sh.


The latest TWP, had menus options (scripts) that allowed you to enable/disable Telnet and FTP. The version of TWP that was with tweak, I didn't have that capability.


----------



## bigrig

So I used the slicer to upgrade to 6.3b. Everything went pretty smooth, but I'm not getting anything in the cron.test.out log, or cronlog-main.

ps shows /busybox/crond running, and "root" still gets me to the crondtab.

I'm not sure if the cron commands are not running, or if they're just not getting logged... What can I do to get this straightened out?

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## dbolck

Is there a FTPclient included in this package?


----------



## rbautch

dbolck said:


> Is there a FTPclient included in this package?


No, but there is in the Tivo Utilities package linked in my signature below.


----------



## rbautch

bigrig said:


> So I used the slicer to upgrade to 6.3b. Everything went pretty smooth, but I'm not getting anything in the cron.test.out log, or cronlog-main.
> 
> ps shows /busybox/crond running, and "root" still gets me to the crondtab.
> 
> I'm not sure if the cron commands are not running, or if they're just not getting logged... What can I do to get this straightened out?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


There are several cron troubleshooting posts very early in this thread. Post again if you don't find anything that helps.


----------



## rbautch

rbautch said:


> There are several cron troubleshooting posts very early in this thread. Post again if you don't find anything that helps.


Actually, I don't think the slicer recreates user definitions, so enter these commands and try again:


Code:


echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
echo 'root:x:0:  ' > /etc/group


----------



## JWThiers

touvlo said:


> The latest TWP, had menus options (scripts) that allowed you to enable/disable Telnet and FTP. The version of TWP that was with tweak, I didn't have that capability.


Which version, II don't see that in 1.3.1. Unless you are talking about hackman?


----------



## bigrig

rbautch said:


> Actually, I don't think the slicer recreates user definitions, so enter these commands and try again:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
> echo 'root:x:0:  ' > /etc/group


I have no idea what those commands do, but they seem to have done the trick! 

Thanks rbautch.

Matt


----------



## cheer

touvlo said:


> The latest TWP, had menus options (scripts) that allowed you to enable/disable Telnet and FTP. The version of TWP that was with tweak, I didn't have that capability.


That's Hackman, which is an add-on and not part of the TWP package.


----------



## cheer

bigrig said:


> I have no idea what those commands do, but they seem to have done the trick!
> 
> Thanks rbautch.
> 
> Matt


In case anyone is curious...

Normally a *nix-type system is multiuser. User information and group information is maintained (to an extent) in files called /etc/passwd and /etc/group. Like many utils, crond is user-specific. Crond expects to be able to handle cron jobs for everyone, so it uses /etc/passwd and /etc/group to look up this info so it can keep everything separate. (I'm oversimplifying but you get the idea.)

Of course, Tivos don't have multiple users and whatnot. By default when you log in you are root. However, the busybox crond doesn't know that, so it still expects to find /etc/passwd and /etc/group.

The echo commands that Russ gave you create a single-line passwd file and a single-line group file with the bare-bones information needed to make crond happy.


----------



## JWThiers

touvlo said:


> I used the the tweak script and ran into the following problems:
> 
> 1) The Hackman module for TivoWebPlus was no longer available in this new version.


I don't think that is a problem it is by design. At least in the zipper program the Hackman module is not installed because it created more problems than it was worth. Don't get me wrong its a great module and I use it myself, but too many inexperienced people would bork their system and come begging for support. It can be difficult to troubleshoot a problem even when you know exactly what you did. Now lets do it blindfolded.

Imagine the exchange.
I changed something in hackman now I can't Access tivo with TWP.
What did you change?
The thing in the file.
Which file?
I don't know.
Can you access it with serial?
Whats Serial?...


----------



## Fofer

JWThiers said:


> I don't think that is a problem it is by design. At least in the zipper program the Hackman module is not installed because it created more problems than it was worth. Don't get me wrong its a great module and I use it myself, but too many inexperienced people would bork their system and come begging for support. It can be difficult to troubleshoot a problem even when you know exactly what you did. Now lets do it blindfolded.


Indeed. I think it was Spiderman's uncle who said,"With great power comes great responsibility."


----------



## bigrig

Thanks for the explanation cheer! I was curious. 

Matt


----------



## chengka

Has anyone seen this before? I have 3 copies of quite a few enhancement processes. I checked /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and I only see one entry, but here is what I am seeing from a ps -ef | grep tivo

272 root 372 S tivoftpd
289 root 5004 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
295 root 5004 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
296 root 5004 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
302 root 7680 S tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
303 root 7680 S tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
304 root 7680 S tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
313 root 5728 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 1 -seq -auto
314 root 5728 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 1 -seq -auto
315 root 5728 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 1 -seq -auto
333 root 632 S tivoftpd
341 root 536 S grep tivo


I just reran tweak to get some of the recent upgrades. I don't know what it looked like before I reran tweak.sh.


----------



## Dmtalon

Got the same thing here...


----------



## rbautch

chengka said:


> Has anyone seen this before? I have 3 copies of quite a few enhancement processes. I checked /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and I only see one entry, but here is what I am seeing from a ps -ef | grep tivo
> 
> 272 root 372 S tivoftpd
> 289 root 5004 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
> 295 root 5004 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
> 296 root 5004 S tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --call-prog --program /var/hack/bin/out2osd
> 302 root 7680 S tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 303 root 7680 S tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 304 root 7680 S tivosh /TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl
> 313 root 5728 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 1 -seq -auto
> 314 root 5728 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 1 -seq -auto
> 315 root 5728 S /tvbin/tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl -run 1 1 -seq -auto
> 333 root 632 S tivoftpd
> 341 root 536 S grep tivo
> 
> I just reran tweak to get some of the recent upgrades. I don't know what it looked like before I reran tweak.sh.


This is normal. I think BTUx9 posted an explanation recently.


----------



## fredfillis

> 18. Keeps Your Hacks Out of /var. The /var partition is the equivalent of a Windows recycle bin, and occasionally your Tivo will decide to wipe everything in there. The problem is that many hacks are hardcoded to use /var, and will not work if stored anywhere else. All such hacks installed by the enhancements script are stored in /enhancements/varhacks. The script creates symlinks in /var that point to the corresponding hacks in /enhancments/varhacks. It also appends the author file with commands to recreate the symlinks if /var ever gets wiped. If you want to move other hacks out of var, copy them to /enhancements/varhacks, and then run the script called var-symlinks.sh.


Having a brain fart today, can someone remind me how to do this with mfs_ftp, I'm sick of losing it and having to restore from backup?

mfs_ftp wants to be in /var/mfs_ftp


----------



## rbautch

fredfillis said:


> Having a brain fart today, can someone remind me how to do this with mfs_ftp, I'm sick of losing it and having to restore from backup?
> 
> mfs_ftp wants to be in /var/mfs_ftp


Install it in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp, then run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script.


----------



## aprest

Lord Vader said:


> I think the easiest thing right now for him to do would be to redo tweak.sh, choose yes to the USB2.0 drivers installation, and see if that works. It did for me.


I am curious what answering yes to the USB2.0 drivers installation does. If you are using a Netgear FA120 adapter do you need them or do you only need them if you are using a USB wireless device like Liknsys WUSB11 USB Network Adapter?


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> The uninstall script uninstalls Jamies backported usb 2.0 drivers, so if your adapter depends on backported drivers, you would have to answer "yes" when tweak.sh asked you if you wanted to install backported drivers. Is that the case?


Where does tweak.sh ask if you want to install backported drivers? I see a question about USB2.0 drivers but not backported drivers.


----------



## aprest

Lord Vader said:


> No, that's the weird thing.
> 
> Here's the sequence of events that led up to this:
> 
> 1. Installed Instantcake 3.1.5f
> 2. Installed Zipper
> 3. Ran tweak via telnet; FA120 was OK
> 4. Rebooted, FA120 was still OK.
> 5. Noticed that dummy me did NOT install Instantcake 3.1.5f w/ 6.3a slices, so I redid everything...
> 
> 1. Installed Instantcake 3.1.5f w/ 6.3a slices
> 2. Installed Zipper (Note: this time I got a message telling me PTV upgrade was detected, do I wish to override PTV upgrade settings? I chose "yes" and continued.)
> 3. Ran tweak via telnet; FA120 was OK
> 4. Rebooted
> 5. FA120 stops working--lost connectivity.
> 
> I even rebooted once or twice more to make sure. Still no connectivity.
> 
> Any ideas?


I just spent several hours reading many of the posts over the past month on this forum.

I am having the same problem as Lord Vader and several other posters with my HR10-250. I succeeded in using the tweak.sh enhancement scripts on three of my HR10-250 STBs and then Slicing two of them to 6.3b (I will do the third one next week). I tried exactly the same approach on my forth HR10-250 and lose network connectivity through my FA120 after using tweak.sh. I tried from scratch (using the same CD as before) three times on a pair of drives (dual drives one being from Weaknees) that were unhacked containing 6.3a. Not matter what I did I lost connectivity after tweak. I then tried on a single drive that had already been hacked with Instant cake and PTVnet and the same thing happened.

It seems odd that so many of us with HR10-250s are having this problem.

Lord Vader I believe recommends running tweak.sh two times in succession which I think means not rebooting after completing running tweak.sh but instead typing in /hacks/tweak.sh - is this correct and does it work?

Also is there anyway that I can format these drives so that they contain no files? The reason that I ask is that two of the three successful installations that I had were on brand new Seagate drives.


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> I just spent several hours reading many of the posts over the past month on this forum.
> 
> I am having the same problem as Lord Vader and several other posters with my HR10-250. I succeeded in using the tweak.sh enhancement scripts on three of my HR10-250 STBs and then Slicing two of them to 6.3b (I will do the third one next week). I tried exactly the same approach on my forth HR10-250 and lose network connectivity through my FA120 after using tweak.sh. I tried from scratch (using the same CD as before) three times on a pair of drives (dual drives one being from Weaknees) that were unhacked containing 6.3a. Not matter what I did I lost connectivity after tweak. I then tried on a single drive that had already been hacked with Instant cake and PTVnet and the same thing happened.
> 
> It seems odd that so many of us with HR10-250s are having this problem.
> 
> Lord Vader I believe recommends running tweak.sh two times in succession which I think means not rebooting after completing running tweak.sh but instead typing in /hacks/tweak.sh - is this correct and does it work?
> 
> Also is there anyway that I can format these drives so that they contain no files? The reason that I ask is that two of the three successful installations that I had were on brand new Seagate drives.


This was an issue with PTVnet that has since been fixed. Make sure you have the latest version of tweak.sh before trying again.


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> Where does tweak.sh ask if you want to install backported drivers? I see a question about USB2.0 drivers but not backported drivers.


Same thing.


----------



## fredfillis

rbautch said:


> Install it in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp, then run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script.


Doh! It's that easy? I thought mfs_ftp was more complicated. 

Thanks mate!


----------



## ForrestB

Is vserver still installed by the Enhancement script/Zipper?


----------



## kimsan

ForrestB said:


> Is vserver still installed by the Enhancement script/Zipper?


Yup! It's in /busybox.


----------



## ForrestB

Thanks


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> This was an issue with PTVnet that has since been fixed. Make sure you have the latest version of tweak.sh before trying again.


Is the latest version the one dated 9/20/2006? That's the one I have been using.


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> Is the latest version the one dated 9/20/2006? That's the one I have been using.


No. Latest version is yesterday.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> No. Latest version is yesterday.


did you update the enhancement scripts? according to the 1st post, it still shows 11-10-06 and not 12-23-06? thanks


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> No. Latest version is yesterday.


Maybe I am stupid but are we talking about a tweak.sh file dated 12/23/2006 or a rbautch_files.tgz file dated 12/23/2006 that is included in the latest version or zipper.zip that I can find? The tweak.sh file in that zipper.zip is dated 9/20/2006. If I don't have the latest version of zipper.zip where can I get it?

Thanks, Art


----------



## addicted4life

aprest said:


> Maybe I am stupid but are we talking about a tweak.sh file dated 12/23/2006 or a rbautch_files.tgz file dated 12/23/2006 that is included in the latest version or zipper.zip that I can find? The tweak.sh file in that zipper.zip is dated 9/20/2006. If I don't have the latest version of zipper.zip where can I get it?
> 
> Thanks, Art


rbautch.files.tgz is what is dated 12/23/2006, it is updated often.

it's for the enhancement script that has all the goodies in it

when you run tweah.sh , it will download the rbautch.files.tgz for you.


----------



## luder

Hello every I just want to thank rbautch with this amazing script It's simply amazing 

Thank you Have a KAsSHD


----------



## steve90071

I have a hr10-250 running 6.3b, wireless network, and the usual hacks and no calls home either by network or phone. 

I have attempted to remove showcases and yellow star using the sc62remove.tcl script in the "enhancements" but with no success. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## rbautch

steve90071 said:


> I have a hr10-250 running 6.3b, wireless network, and the usual hacks and no calls home either by network or phone.
> 
> I have attempted to remove showcases and yellow star using the sc62remove.tcl script in the "enhancements" but with no success. Any suggestions or advice?


If it works at all, it will take a few days. The script merely signals tivo not to send you anymore showcases. It doesnt actually remove them.


----------



## luder

Whoh. this thread is bottomless.. as i was reading back there i notice there was a update so i updated 1.3.1 and this thing is nice i check all the modules and it seems flawless I then was curious about 1.4.0 so i did the easy way with the update and it loaded the update.. I also noticed some new splash screens .. I went to restart full on tivoweb and it didnt reset the dvr.. I had to reset the DVR in central-->settings Do i have to change .png splash or should i change both png.bak ?

I also have couple things going with 1.4.0 i'm not sure what it is but, i still see the star in central. Anyway to remove this?, I'm currently locked out of tivoweb I'm going to try to restart luckily i copied the server error before i got locked out...

Here is what i experience



Code:


 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_hackman '' ''
can't read "showconflicttext": no such variable
    while executing
"if {!$showconflicttext || $NoNotification} {

readwrite "on"
if {[file exists $inifile\.old]} {
file delete $inifile
file rename "$inifile\.old" $inif..."
    (procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 15)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
--cut here--

I also have a suggestion..

Is there a way to add a option in central to revert updated for tivoweb perhaps have parental password for access?


----------



## JWThiers

luder said:


> Whoh. this thread is bottomless.. as i was reading back there i notice there was a update so i updated 1.3.1 and this thing is nice i check all the modules and it seems flawless I then was curious about 1.4.0 so i did the easy way with the update and it loaded the update.. I also noticed some new splash screens .. I went to restart full on tivoweb and it didnt reset the dvr.. I had to reset the DVR in central-->settings Do i have to change .png splash or should i change both png.bak ?
> 
> I also have couple things going with 1.4.0 i'm not sure what it is but, i still see the star in central. Anyway to remove this?, I'm currently locked out of tivoweb I'm going to try to restart luckily i copied the server error before i got locked out...
> 
> Here is what i experience
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_hackman '' ''
> can't read "showconflicttext": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {!$showconflicttext || $NoNotification} {
> 
> readwrite "on"
> if {[file exists $inifile\.old]} {
> file delete $inifile
> file rename "$inifile\.old" $inif..."
> (procedure "MOD::action_hackman" line 15)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> --cut here--
> 
> I also have a suggestion..
> 
> Is there a way to add a option in central to revert updated for tivoweb perhaps have parental password for access?


Did you notice the part about 1.4 being a beta and that not all modules will work with it? Hackman is one of the modules that don't work. It is being worked on.


----------



## luder

JWThiers said:


> Did you notice the part about 1.4 being a beta and that not all modules will work with it? Hackman is one of the modules that don't work. It is being worked on.


Yeah, I was excited about upgrading .. I guess i sky dived with no shoot this time. But, thank god i landed in a pile of nails.. I just wanted to try it out and see how it ran.. like taking a peak look of Aismo before he came out.. I rebooted and notice that Silly putty is a okay to play with, but, at this point i can't crack the egg I'm getting hungry help a brother out..


----------



## sk33t3r

I love to watch people jump without shoots. I dont know why everyone is so quick to upgade.


----------



## luder

Check this video out 




Update:

1.3.1 rocks thank God i made a tivoweb recovery folder Yeah!

but, just in case i still suggest some sort of revert all in central just in case off lock out :up: .


----------



## sjmaye

I lost caller ID and saw fakecall was not running successfully. I could not find out how to fix it, but thought I would re-run sh tweak.sh. 

I updated it manually with the latest version. It ran successfully. Caller ID is back and I think fakecall is running OK.

Is there a way to confirm the USB 2.0 drivers are working OK? 

I noticed my transfer rate dropped form ~ 2.2mbps to about 1.5mbps. Maybe just this moment in time, but it seemed odd. I never saw it that low before.


----------



## luder

sjmaye said:


> I lost caller ID and saw fakecall was not running successfully. I could not find out how to fix it, but thought I would re-run sh tweak.sh.
> 
> I updated it manually with the latest version. It ran successfully. Caller ID is back and I think fakecall is running OK.
> 
> Is there a way to confirm the USB 2.0 drivers are working OK?
> 
> I noticed my transfer rate dropped form ~ 2.2mbps to about 1.5mbps. Maybe just this moment in time, but it seemed odd. I never saw it that low before.


Good to hear that you have everything running.. USB 2.0 drivers should be running fine if your able to connect to the dvr.. are you using tivoweb or tivowebplus?

What kind of connection are you using from your pc to dvr?


----------



## luder

Rbach i know your busy but, i have another sugestion:

I'm using Tivo web plus 1.3.1 and i checked out the RSS feed and to tell you the truth I love it.. I able to subscribe it using Firefox and it gives me a up to date list and this is absolutely brilliant.. I was wondering if you could add Watch Now in the action box.. I think this option could be useful for easy access to watch shows on pc..

And I can't thank you enough .. you have made tivo more enjoyable and made a night and day difference to our family thank you


----------



## sjmaye

luder said:


> Good to hear that you have everything running.. USB 2.0 drivers should be running fine if your able to connect to the dvr.. are you using tivoweb or tivowebplus?
> 
> What kind of connection are you using from your pc to dvr?


Hi luder,

Thanks for such a speedy reply! Yes, connection from PC to DVR still works fine, just not sure that the speed is correct. I am running TioWebPlus, but the transfer rates I am posting are actually from Tytool.

I am running a wired connection between the PC to a Netgear FA120 on the HD D*Tivo.

Is there something that could confirm transfer speeds or that the USB 2.0 drivers are working OK?


----------



## luder

I'm pretty fresh to Tivoweb

but, i can tell you that you got the best connection on your dvr..

However you can check your transfer speeds by using tytools by doing a test run on a show..

but, it sounds like you have already done this mine averages around 2 mb/s with the same cable setup so your now on smooth water..

As for tivowebplus lots of things have evolved so make sure your up to date make sure you back up your tivoweb folder on your desktop before you do any kind of experiments

p.m me if you have any more questions


----------



## ruexp67

The Zipper includes a transfer rate test, but I believe it only works from Tivo to Tivo, not PC to Tivo.

I see 1.5MB/min from one of my Tivos, and I believe that it is actually an extra switch I have the Tivo Plugged into. If your PC and Tivo are on the same segment, you should see about 2.5MB/Min of transfer with TyTools. It's possible you had some extra traffic on the line durring your last transfer though, try again and see.


----------



## ruexp67

luder said:


> I was wondering if you could add Watch Now in the action box.. I think this option could be useful for easy access to watch shows on pc..


I don't believe Rbauch does any development on TWP, just the easy way to install it.


----------



## Carlton Bale

rbautch said:


> Install it in /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp, then run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script.


I tested this out and had problems. The cache directory was not created in /var/mfs_ftp so it would not run.

Also, if someone reinstalls the enhancement script, will mfs_ftp be deleted from /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp ?


----------



## rbautch

Carlton Bale said:


> Also, if someone reinstalls the enhancement script, will mfs_ftp be deleted from /enhancements/varhacks/mfs_ftp ?


Yes.


----------



## pdawg17

Is the script still supposed to ask about the showcases/yellow stars like it used to (says it is supposed to at the start of the thread)...it doesn't ask me the last couple of times I have had to run it and after 2 weeks the starts/showcases are still there...


----------



## Brillian1080p

I had 6.3a running great for a few days. Woke up yesterday to find all 5 million channels marked as received and no logos.

It was running so well I was getting ready to make a backup, but my DB35 500gb drive hasn't arrived yet. 

I have the normal patches running. I would love to learn why this happened. I haven't been able to make much sense of the logs yet.

1. If I run tweak.sh again will it erase the patches?

2. Is it possible to run just the logo part of the script?


----------



## Brillian1080p

This morning while running tweak.sh it locks up at this point,

"Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers..

Backing up old drivers to lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...
mv: replace "/lib/modules/backups-orig/usbcore.o", overriding mode 0777?"

It sticks there and won't move. Never had this before, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> This morning while running tweak.sh it locks up at this point,
> 
> "Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
> Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers..
> 
> Backing up old drivers to lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...
> mv: replace "/lib/modules/backups-orig/usbcore.o", overriding mode 0777?"
> 
> It sticks there and won't move. Never had this before, any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Mount your drive rw.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I mounted it rw the second try. It still locked up. I'll try it again. 

Appreciate your time though.

While your here, if the logos get wiped out again can I run just the logo part of the script? 

Thanks


----------



## Brillian1080p

4th time, still a no go.

I'm thinking a reboot is one option but I don't want to lose usb access. Any other suggestions?


----------



## CocktailsFirst

Upgraded SD-DVR40 DTiVo on instantcake-hdvr2-6.2-01-2-151.iso using Zipper 2.4 and it works great and was very easy! However, I'm trying to get multiple local channel feeds. Sub includes locals and older threads talk about running midupdate and mvchannels which does update the guide and I see the new locals info but once selected, all report either "not available in your area" or " call for ordering information". This includes trying LA which I thought was a national feed. 15-30 minutes later, the box reboots and I have my old locals again. Read multiple threads on Jumper's script but never actually found the script so I've not tested that possible solution.

Can I change my local feed in 6.2? I can't find anything on this subject after around 2002 and I've researched a great deal on the subject. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Lord Vader

The national feeds in the 380's are now available only via a waiver if you do not qualify for them automatically. Getting a waiver is virtually impossible, so forget about that route.

The only other locals you'll be able to get are your own, in the 2-69 range on your receiver. If you can get those, then you cannot get the 380's. People are not allowed to receive multiple locals. Furthermore, even if you were allowed to, spot beaming of locals precludes the reception of multiple locals almost completely anyway.


----------



## CocktailsFirst

I was not looking for a legit way with a waiver. But thank you. The reason I'm looking to change the local feed received is that I have a cabin I go to from time to time and want to have locals there but it's outside of my HOME spot beaming. I want to be able to take my receiver from home and use it when on vacation all while receiving the new local feed. Thanks for your continued assistance.


----------



## Lord Vader

If you wish to do that, you can call DirecTV and let them know you're travelling. They will deactivate your home locals and turn on the ones in your cabin area, then they can turn those off and your home ones on when you return home; however, you cannot have both areas legally on at the same time.


----------



## CocktailsFirst

I did not know I could to that. I'll keep that in mind, thanks.
I was just trying to find updated or replacements for midupdate, mvchannels or Jumper's scripts that would allow me to change my local reception. The old versions of midupdate did allow me to change my home area and running mvchannels did pull up the new listing in the guide for that area. However, I was unable to pick up the broadcasts. I would imagine there is a hack for this since there were many for previous TiVo software versions. Anything?


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> Is the script still supposed to ask about the showcases/yellow stars like it used to (says it is supposed to at the start of the thread)...it doesn't ask me the last couple of times I have had to run it and after 2 weeks the starts/showcases are still there...


Yes, it's still supposed to ask. You can also run the showcase script manually - it's called /enhancements/sc62remove.tcl.


----------



## docderwood

Can I run tweak.sh on my ptvupgraded unit? Do I need to transfer all the zipper tool files to the unit first?

thx
dj


----------



## Lord Vader

Just the rbautch tar file, if you don't want to worry whether tweak.sh will fail trying to download that.


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> Yes, it's still supposed to ask. You can also run the showcase script manually - it's called /enhancements/sc62remove.tcl.


I ran this 3 days ago and I still have full showcases and yellow stars...why would this be happening? I set it to read/write of course first...how are the showcases and yellow stars updated? By phone line? I have it plugged in for caller id so is it possible it is still calling in? How do I check for this or "turn the call-ins off"?


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> I ran this 3 days ago and I still have full showcases and yellow stars...why would this be happening? I set it to read/write of course first...how are the showcases and yellow stars updated? By phone line? I have it plugged in for caller id so is it possible it is still calling in? How do I check for this or "turn the call-ins off"?


The showcase tokens change from time to time. It's possible it will take a few more days, and also possible it wont work at all. A better way to do it is to remove showcases from the main menu using Tuikhelper.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> The showcase tokens change from time to time. It's possible it will take a few more days, and also possible it wont work at all. A better way to do it is to remove showcases from the main menu using Tuikhelper.


this is true, I still have the Showcases on mine for awhile now, hey Russ, can you explain how to remove them from the Main Menu using Tuikhelper, please? thanks


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> The showcase tokens change from time to time. It's possible it will take a few more days, and also possible it wont work at all. A better way to do it is to remove showcases from the main menu using Tuikhelper.


But how about the yellow stars? Shouldn't that be gone by now?


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> this is true, I still have the Showcases on mine for awhile now, hey Russ, can you explain how to remove them from the Main Menu using Tuikhelper, please? thanks


I would if I knew how. It's not a trivial process. I made a request of the author of TuikHelper to develop this feature.


----------



## JohnCarver

I had had two Seagate 300 Gig Hard Drives in my HR10-250, in a Weaknees bracket. Just before the new year, both drives apparently failed near simultaneously. I had been running unit with cover off, and a 3 1/2" fan blowing on unit, centered on MPEG decoder chips. Temperature ranged from 31 to 34 degrees C. Luckily, the failed drives are only 18 months into their 5 year warranty. Not wanting to wait ~2 weeks for Seagate to send replacement refurbs, I bought a new 400 Gig Seagate, on sale at Frys for $119.99, and decided to go with only 1 Drive. I bought the new PTVUpgrade image with the 6.3 slices preloaded. 

First attempt, the warning on the TV screen prompted me to run "Clear and Delete Everything", which apparently also deleted the 6.3a and 6.3b files, so I started over again. Here are my steps to get most everything going in about an hour:

1. Switch IDE cables on a PC so CDs are on Primary. Boot the new Instantcake CD and install onto new Hard Drive (Having removed Windows HDs). Instantcake CD wouldn't boot from Drive B, so I booted from "Drive A", and moved the CD to Drive B before starting the "baking". I Could have just burned 2 CDs.
2. reBooted with a 12/16/2006 Zipper CD, and zippered the HD.
mount /dev/hda cdrom
/cdrom/zipper
( HR10-250 is a 357 model.)
3. Installed new Drive in HR10-250.
4. Telnet into Tivo to run tweak, but had to add a ibdl.so.2 file to the lib directory.
5. Run tweak. Carefully select options.
6. Buy slicer from PTVUpgrade, ftp slicer file to Tivo drive, and execute:
./slicer 6.3b-01-2-357. Took less than hour after reboot to get to working 6.3b
7. Everything worked but TivoWebPlus was not copied over, but I had backed it up to my PC, so I ftped everything for TivoWebPlus 3.0 over to root Directory in a TivoWebPlus Folder. I had to revert to an original ui.tpl to get logos again.
8. Had to run Guided setup to get my zip code so local channels would be correct.
9. Took 7 hours for local channels to re-appear, less than that for Program Guide to fill up.
10. New USB Drivers work great, extraction speeds of up to 2.2 Megs/Sec with Tserver to TyTool 10r4. On HR10-250, I have Linksys USB200m, and a Linksys Bridge WET54G, ver. 2, connecting to a Dlink wireless router DI-524. Maximum speed is when Tuners are set to Channels 0 and 1, unit in standby. Wierd things can happen trying to extract a file while both tuners are on HD stations, likely it's too taxing for DirecTv system.

Seems like OTA reception is better now. Could "Noise" from 2nd Hard Drive affect the RF input from OTA Antenna, as Drive was placed in such close proximity to that cable ??? With cover back on unit, temperature is a reasonable 44 degrees.

I am one happy camper.


----------



## gregoryb

Does the enhancement script work with a hacked hr10-250 running 6.3b? Will it break networking? Any gotcha's? Thanks.


----------



## CrimsnTide

I zippered a friend's Hughes SD-DVR 40 a while back. He never hooked it up to his network at home - NEVER! He has since changed his router's IP address and other items within his home network. 

Can I "re-zipper" (Step 3) to get assign new address of Tivo, Router and possibly wireless info? Can this be done WITHOUT screwing up his wifes shows already recorded? 

If re-zipper is not possible, can I do it by re-assigning addresses if it is hooked to a network (changing router to old configuration, than changing it back) 

His wife is ADAMANT about not losing recorded shows...

Thanks


----------



## Adam1115

CrimsnTide said:


> I zippered a friend's Hughes SD-DVR 40 a while back. He never hooked it up to his network at home - NEVER! He has since changed his router's IP address and other items within his home network.
> 
> Can I "re-zipper" (Step 3) to get assign new address of Tivo, Router and possibly wireless info? Can this be done WITHOUT screwing up his wifes shows already recorded?
> 
> If re-zipper is not possible, can I do it by re-assigning addresses if it is hooked to a network (changing router to old configuration, than changing it back)
> 
> His wife is ADAMANT about not losing recorded shows...
> 
> Thanks


Why would you re do the whole thing just to change an IP address?

Just either:

A) Change the IP of your computer to be on the same network, telnet in and change it.

or B) Use a serial cable and change it.


----------



## rbautch

gregoryb said:


> Does the enhancement script work with a hacked hr10-250 running 6.3b? Will it break networking? Any gotcha's? Thanks.


 Works fine.


----------



## gregoryb

Upgraded my HR10-250 to 6.3b using Slicer. All working well after running tweak. Problem is with MRV. My other Tivo and Tivoserver shows up but when I select them it shows a copy of my Now Showing list. I have rechecked all network settings and MRV Name in TWP and all looks good. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigrig

From what I've heard MRV doesn't work. Yet.

Edit to add link - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331138

Matt


----------



## gregoryb

Are you sure? Anyone got this working? HMO is working. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## gregoryb

I had changed tivoapp but I may have made a typo. I tried to copy the original tivoapp.tmp to tivoapp but bet this error. Will I have to serial connect or is there an easier fix?
*
TiVo_Den-TiVo# cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
cp: cannot create regular file `tivoapp': Text file busy*


----------



## CrimsnTide

Adam1115 said:


> Why would you re do the whole thing just to change an IP address?
> 
> Just either:
> 
> A) Change the IP of your computer to be on the same network, telnet in and change it.
> 
> or B) Use a serial cable and change it.


Adam, (or anyone else) - where would I change the the address at? I'm not really sure where I would go and change it when I telenet back into it. Where is this information located?

Also, am I going to be able to change IP of the router to be used? In addition can I insert my SSID here also if I plan on using a wireless USB adapter?

I will assume that after re-booting, the Tivo willuse the NEW addresses.

Thanks for the information...


----------



## Adam1115

CrimsnTide said:


> Adam, (or anyone else) - where would I change the the address at? I'm not really sure where I would go and change it when I telenet back into it. Where is this information located?
> 
> Also, am I going to be able to change IP of the router to be used? In addition can I insert my SSID here also if I plan on using a wireless USB adapter?
> 
> I will assume that after re-booting, the Tivo willuse the NEW addresses.
> 
> Thanks for the information...


Geez, off the top of my head?? I'll try...

mount -o remount,rw
cd /etc/rc.d
vi rc.sysinit.author

Scroll down and look for the "ifconfig" line that will have the old address. Hit "I", change it to the new address, hit "Esc". Then find the "Route Add" command and do the same to set your default gateway. Hit ":wq" to save and exit. Reboot the tivo.

If that doesn't work, do some searching hear, DDB, google, etc.


----------



## CrimsnTide

Adam1115 said:


> Geez, off the top of my head?? I'll try...
> 
> mount -o remount,rw
> cd /etc/rc.d
> vi rc.sysinit.author
> 
> Scroll down and look for the "ifconfig" line that will have the old address. Hit "I", change it to the new address, hit "Esc". Then find the "Route Add" command and do the same to set your default gateway. Hit ":wq" to save and exit. Reboot the tivo.
> 
> If that doesn't work, do some searching hear, DDB, google, etc.


Adam,

Thanks for taking the time and effort to help guide me through this. I actually tried looking for the "ifconfig" line in my rc.sysinit.author (using FileZilla and Crimson editor), but didn't see anything there regarding my IP addresses. Saw other things like: 
"starting telnet and ftp", 
"starting serial bash" ,
"running fakecall"... , but nothing on IP addresses. I will do as suggested and look around here some more and check out DDB. Again, I appreciate your time and effort in trying to help. It's much appreciated.

Thanks again...


----------



## sk33t3r

go into the /enhancements directory and run net-launch.sh to setup the network ip


----------



## slydog75

Anyone else having trouble with Hackman after upgrading to the latest enhancmenets script? It installed TWP 1.3.0 which seems to be working fine, but I cannot get Hackman to show up.


----------



## bigrig

CrimsnTide said:


> Adam,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time and effort to help guide me through this. I actually tried looking for the "ifconfig" line in my rc.sysinit.author (using FileZilla and Crimson editor), but didn't see anything there regarding my IP addresses. Saw other things like:
> "starting telnet and ftp",
> "starting serial bash" ,
> "running fakecall"... , but nothing on IP addresses. I will do as suggested and look around here some more and check out DDB. Again, I appreciate your time and effort in trying to help. It's much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again...


This was for your "friend's Hughes SD-DVR 40", correct? Do you have the same box?

I'm not familiar with the software on that machine, or how it assigns the IP address. If it's not in rc.sysinit.author I think it's in netconfig.tcl.

Matt


----------



## aprest

I used the Zipper Enhancement script to get rid of 6.3a on my HR10-250. I then used Slicer to get from 3.1.5f to 6.3b once I discovered on December 13th that the 6.3b slice had been downloaded by DirecTV. Slicer apparently eliminated some of the upgrades provided by the Zipper including backdoors, the additional USB adapter drivers and the launch screen. In addition safecall call works if I reboot but does not make a fakecall every night.

If I do a Clear & Delete am I going to lose any of the upgrades including networking and TivoWebPlus? 

The reason that I ask is I have not been able to get the 6.3b slice downloaded to an unhacked HR10-250 and I am thinking of making a copy of the drive in the hacked HR10-250 that has 6.3b working fine and installing the drive with the copy in the the unhacked HR10-250 and then doing a Clear & Delete so that the drive will register with the "unhacked" HR10-250.


----------



## bnm81002

I had to install the enhancement scripts through a serial cable but now my DTivo unit is in a rebooting cycle, the script installed fine and I went through all the hacks that I wanted installed w/o any problems, what can I do to stop this reboot cycle loop? I am connected with a serial cable as of now, help please



now it stays at the welcome powering up screen, according to the screen connected with my serial cable, I have the following,

service number is 3010000....
what is password?
boot failed reason=53
ram size=64

can someone tell me what password I have to enter? thanks


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> I had to install the enhancement scripts through a serial cable but now my DTivo unit is in a rebooting cycle, the script installed fine and I went through all the hacks that I wanted installed w/o any problems, what can I do to stop this reboot cycle loop? I am connected with a serial cable as of now, help please
> 
> now it stays at the welcome powering up screen, according to the screen connected with my serial cable, I have the following,
> 
> service number is 3010000....
> what is password?
> boot failed reason=53
> ram size=64
> 
> can someone tell me what password I have to enter? thanks


This error code means that your kernel is not a valid tivo kernel. The enhancement script doesn't touch your kernel, so whatever happened did so outside of the script. To fix it, pull the drive and dd a hacked kernel to your kernel partition - either hda3 or hda6. You can also dd it to both partitions if you choose. Re-running the zipper will also fix this.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> This error code means that your kernel is not a valid tivo kernel. The enhancement script doesn't touch your kernel, so whatever happened did so outside of the script. To fix it, pull the drive and dd a hacked kernel to your kernel partition - either hda3 or hda6. You can also dd it to both partitions if you choose. Re-running the zipper will also fix this.


well I did rezippered but still got the reboot welcome powering screen, after it listed the service number, it asked "what is the password?" I do have another model of the same receiver, can I dd the bad drive to the new drive while saving the recordings? they are both 400GB drives, thanks


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> The Slicer didn't eliminate anything, the upgrade did. All the hacks that could possibly be copied over were copied. A C&D won't help. Just re-run the enhancement script, and patch your tivoapp for backdoors and 30-sec skip. See the 6.3 upgrade thread for more info.


Thanks rbautch. I mispoke - I realize that the upgrade was the reason that some of the enhancements aren't working.

The reason that I asked about C&D is that I have not been able to get the 6.3b slice downloaded (or activated??) on an unhacked HR10-250 (and I am hearing that 6.3b is no longer being downloaded by DirecTV) so I am thinking of making a copy (clone) of a drive in a hacked HR10-250 that has 6.3b working fine and installing the cloned drive into the the unhacked HR10-250 and then doing a Clear & Delete so that the drive will register with that HR10-250. Will that work?


----------



## CrimsnTide

bigrig said:


> This was for your "friend's Hughes SD-DVR 40", correct? Do you have the same box?
> 
> I'm not familiar with the software on that machine, or how it assigns the IP address. If it's not in rc.sysinit.author I think it's in netconfig.tcl.
> 
> Matt


Matt, yes I have two of the very same boxes, all "zippered" and set up the same. I will check there to just to find out. I also read that uit can be changed in TWP, but I haven't confirmed this just yet... Thanks for the input. I will check it out.


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> Thanks rbautch. I mispoke - I realize that the upgrade was the reason that some of the enhancements aren't working.
> 
> The reason that I asked about C&D is that I have not been able to get the 6.3b slice downloaded (or activated??) on an unhacked HR10-250 (and I am hearing that 6.3b is no longer being downloaded by DirecTV) so I am thinking of making a copy (clone) of a drive in a hacked HR10-250 that has 6.3b working fine and installing the cloned drive into the the unhacked HR10-250 and then doing a Clear & Delete so that the drive will register with that HR10-250. Will that work?


Cloning the drive will work, but don't do a C&D or you'll lose networking. Instead, run 51killer.tcl. Another option is to download the slices yourself - they have been posted on DDB.


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> well I did rezippered but still got the reboot welcome powering screen, after it listed the service number, it asked "what is the password?" I do have another model of the same receiver, can I dd the bad drive to the new drive while saving the recordings? they are both 400GB drives, thanks


Yes, that will work. I suggest dd'ing each kernel/filesystem partition separately in order to keep your recordings... hda3 hda4 hda6 hda7.


----------



## Fofer

My hacked HDVR2's are on 6.2 and for the most part are working fine. What, if anything, do I have to gain by slicing to 6.3b? Any downfalls (ie: new bugs in the new version) to worry about?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

Fofer said:


> My hacked HDVR2's are on 6.2 and for the most part are working fine. What, if anything, do I have to gain by slicing to 6.3b? Any downfalls (ie: new bugs in the new version) to worry about?


6.3b is for HR10-250's only.


----------



## Fofer

Luv2DrvFst said:


> 6.3b is for HR10-250's only.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Yes, that will work. I suggest dd'ing each kernel/filesystem partition separately in order to keep your recordings... hda3 hda4 hda6 hda7.


can you please explain how to do that? you can send me a PM explaining what I need to do, I have no idea what to do or what I need in order to accomplish that, thanks Russ


----------



## aprest

bigrig said:


> So I used the slicer to upgrade to 6.3b. Everything went pretty smooth, but I'm not getting anything in the cron.test.out log, or cronlog-main.
> 
> ps shows /busybox/crond running, and "root" still gets me to the crondtab.
> 
> I'm not sure if the cron commands are not running, or if they're just not getting logged... What can I do to get this straightened out?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


bigrig, did you ever get this fixed? I did the same thing and cron doesn't seem to be working - no automatic fakecall, Sunday reboots etc.


----------



## bigrig

aprest said:


> bigrig, did you ever get this fixed? I did the same thing and cron doesn't seem to be working - no automatic fakecall, Sunday reboots etc.


Yeah! rbautch posted the commands to fix it a couple of posts after mine, and cheer explained what they do.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4685040&&#post4685040

Matt


----------



## Carlton Bale

rbautch said:


> Cloning the drive will work, but don't do a C&D or you'll lose networking. Instead, run 51killer.tcl. Another option is to download the slices yourself - they have been posted on DDB.


Woops, looks like I read this post too late. I performed at C&D and now have no networking. What did the C&D delete? I'm not quite sure what I need to re-install / reactive on my HR10-250 to get networking back. Thanks. . .


----------



## Lord Vader

C&D, IIRC, completely rebuilds one's MFS; hence your networking going kaput.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> Yes, that will work. I suggest dd'ing each kernel/filesystem partition separately in order to keep your recordings... hda3 hda4 hda6 hda7.


can someone help me in how to do this correctly please? what do I need and what do I do exactly? thanks


----------



## Da Goon

bnm81002 said:


> can someone help me in how to do this correctly please? what do I need and what do I do exactly? thanks


I seriously doubt that anyone reading this is going to lay this process out for you step by step. Reading and searching will give you the answer, but if you don't completely understand rbautch's response,then it may not be worth your time and effort to try it. Besides, this issue has nothing at all to do with the enhancement script, so your best bet would be to start a new thread anyways.


----------



## Carlton Bale

Lord Vader said:


> C&D, IIRC, completely rebuilds one's MFS; hence your networking going kaput.


I guess I don't understand how that would kill networking, because all of the programs and start-up scripts are still there. I thought the stock TiVo network drivers were being used. So what was deleted to kill networking? More specifically, what do I need to restore? I have v6,3 software, so I don't think I can run the zipper script. I went through the original steps I used to activate networking in 3.1.5, but those didn't seem to work in 6.3. Any ideas?


----------



## JWThiers

Carlton Bale said:


> I guess I don't understand how that would kill networking, because all of the programs and start-up scripts are still there. I thought the stock TiVo network drivers were being used. So what was deleted to kill networking? More specifically, what do I need to restore? I have v6,3 software, so I don't think I can run the zipper script. I went through the original steps I used to activate networking in 3.1.5, but those didn't seem to work in 6.3. Any ideas?


it reset the network settings. I haven't done it but I imagine if you ram the net-launxh.sh script in the /hacks you get them back.


----------



## avpman

rbautch said:


> Cloning the drive will work, but don't do a C&D or you'll lose networking. Instead, run 51killer.tcl. Another option is to download the slices yourself - they have been posted on DDB.


I spoke to a Level II tech at DirecTv a few days ago. Apparently a new update is about to be pushed down this month. He said they planned to start rolling it out around the 13th. Perhaps they pulled 6.3b in the mean time.


----------



## speed_phreak

Hello all,

First time poster. I have done a lot of research on this matter and after killing an R10 with a bad solder job, I bought a SIR-S4080. I also am using a fresh download of instantcake 6.2 for the s4080-381 (downloaded 11/8/07).

I first tried the zipper. Which seemed to go very well, until it rebooted and was not accessable on the network. I have a netgear fa120 just to play it safe. The zipper appeared to initialize the interface and the activity light was seeing network traffic, it just wouldn't talk.

So I then tried a fresh download of ptvnet ( downloaded 11/14/07). This made my tivo accessable on the network, however, tivowebplus didn't appear to start.... strange...

But I really want all of the features of the enhancement script! So i ran that on top of PTVnet, rebooted, no network access  Not even a link light, but it did turn on the fa120 power light.... kinda strange... I did not have the tivo connected to sat or a tv, but i don't think that should have mattered....

any ideas?

I don't have a console cable yet, but is that my only hope?

Edit: I am going to make a console cable and poke around tonight...

I am also going to:

1.) reimage and ptvnet the drive
2.) run tweak.sh
3.) run /enhancements/net-launch.sh again prior to sync;reboot


----------



## JWThiers

speed_phreak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time poster. I have done a lot of research on this matter and after killing an R10 with a bad solder job, I bought a SIR-S4080. I also am using a fresh download of instantcake 6.2 for the s4080-381 (downloaded 11/8/07).
> 
> I first tried the zipper. Which seemed to go very well, until it rebooted and was not accessable on the network. I have a netgear fa120 just to play it safe. The zipper appeared to initialize the interface and the activity light was seeing network traffic, it just wouldn't talk.
> 
> So I then tried a fresh download of ptvnet ( downloaded 11/14/07). This made my tivo accessable on the network, however, tivowebplus didn't appear to start.... strange...
> 
> But I really want all of the features of the enhancement script! So i ran that on top of PTVnet, rebooted, no network access  Not even a link light, but it did turn on the fa120 power light.... kinda strange... I did not have the tivo connected to sat or a tv, but i don't think that should have mattered....
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> I don't have a console cable yet, but is that my only hope?


Can I have access to the Time travel machine, I need to know what the winning lottery numbers are.

Seriously, Did you assign an IP that is in the same subnet as your tivo and is it outside the range of IP's that your router uses for DHCP? See the wiki here. Having a serial cable makes it easier epecially if you have a laptop computer, but you could always rezipper the unit.


----------



## eclipsme

rbautch said:


> The script only runs the patches if you are running for the first time after a Zipper install. You can also get it to run by creating a dummy file in root called zipper_flag.


I too am having encryption problems. I zippered a new drive, installed it in my hr10-250 and ran the enhancement script. Ciphercheck reports all recordingas as encrypted. I also did not immediately have 30 second skip, but somehow that showed up a day or 2 later(!).

The script at first would not run - first because I had an incorrect lba48 and then because, well I don't rteally remember exactly what the problem was, but again a file was incorrect.

3rd time was the charm, though. I wonder if this is why the enhancement script apparently didn't run the patches? Did it not realize that this was newly zippered?

So what is my best course of action now? Should I create the dummy file as mentioned - zipper_flag - then uninstall and reinstall? Or should I run a different script? Is it nutcase that should be run?

... I decided to go ahead and run the uninstall then rerun tweak. I got a message that said "3.1.5 is an old software version. Skipping tivoapp patches."

This is the problem, right? What do I need to do about this?

Thanks for the help. This sure was easier than my fist hack on a DTivo!

Harvey

So, as expected, recordings are still encrypted. All my existing shows are listed under now showing, but when I select one to play, the screan goes to the delete page. Selecting don't delete comes to the page saying this could not be recorded because no video signal was found. EeeK

New items are being recorded, though, but encrypted.

What do I do now? Any suggestions?

Harvey


----------



## rbautch

eclipsme said:


> I too am having encryption problems. I zippered a new drive, installed it in my hr10-250 and ran the enhancement script. Ciphercheck reports all recordingas as encrypted. I also did not immediately have 30 second skip, but somehow that showed up a day or 2 later(!).
> 
> The script at first would not run - first because I had an incorrect lba48 and then because, well I don't rteally remember exactly what the problem was, but again a file was incorrect.
> 
> 3rd time was the charm, though. I wonder if this is why the enhancement script apparently didn't run the patches? Did it not realize that this was newly zippered?
> 
> So what is my best course of action now? Should I create the dummy file as mentioned - zipper_flag - then uninstall and reinstall? Or should I run a different script? Is it nutcase that should be run?
> 
> ... I decided to go ahead and run the uninstall then rerun tweak. I got a message that said "3.1.5 is an old software version. Skipping tivoapp patches."
> 
> This is the problem, right? What do I need to do about this?
> 
> Thanks for the help. This sure was easier than my fist hack on a DTivo!
> 
> Harvey
> 
> So, as expected, recordings are still encrypted. All my existing shows are listed under now showing, but when I select one to play, the screan goes to the delete page. Selecting don't delete comes to the page saying this could not be recorded because no video signal was found. EeeK
> 
> New items are being recorded, though, but encrypted.
> 
> What do I do now? Any suggestions?
> 
> Harvey


To disable encryption, you have two options. The first is to update your software to 3.1.5f or 6.3b, and then apply the appropriate tivoapp patch. If you don't mind losing recordings, you can reimage with 3.1.5f, or if you do mind losing them, you can let your tivo dial in and get the latest 6.3b software. Option 2: If you want to stick with your current software version, you can download the appropriate tivoapp patch from DDB and apply it.


----------



## rbautch

speed_phreak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time poster. I have done a lot of research on this matter and after killing an R10 with a bad solder job, I bought a SIR-S4080. I also am using a fresh download of instantcake 6.2 for the s4080-381 (downloaded 11/8/07).
> 
> I first tried the zipper. Which seemed to go very well, until it rebooted and was not accessable on the network. I have a netgear fa120 just to play it safe. The zipper appeared to initialize the interface and the activity light was seeing network traffic, it just wouldn't talk.
> 
> So I then tried a fresh download of ptvnet ( downloaded 11/14/07). This made my tivo accessable on the network, however, tivowebplus didn't appear to start.... strange...
> 
> But I really want all of the features of the enhancement script! So i ran that on top of PTVnet, rebooted, no network access  Not even a link light, but it did turn on the fa120 power light.... kinda strange... I did not have the tivo connected to sat or a tv, but i don't think that should have mattered....
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> I don't have a console cable yet, but is that my only hope?
> 
> Edit: I am going to make a console cable and poke around tonight...
> 
> I am also going to:
> 
> 1.) reimage and ptvnet the drive
> 2.) run tweak.sh
> 3.) run /enhancements/net-launch.sh again prior to sync;reboot


You might as well run Zipper instead of PTVnet, then you'll know it will work for sure.

If you stick with PTVnet, check for the following things when running tweak.sh:
1. It should recognize that you have installed PTVnet, and will prompt you to "overwrite" the PTVnet installation. You must answer yes. 
2. Since PTVnet does not set up network params in MFS, you should get a message that reads "No network parameters found in MFS. Do you want to enter them now?"


----------



## eclipsme

rbautch said:


> To disable encryption, you have two options. The first is to update your software to 3.1.5f or 6.3b, and then apply the appropriate tivoapp patch. If you don't mind losing recordings, you can reimage with 3.1.5f, or if you do mind losing them, you can let your tivo dial in and get the latest 6.3b software. Option 2: If you want to stick with your current software version, you can download the appropriate tivoapp patch from DDB and apply it.


The original drive has 6.3b. Could I copy that to my new drive and hack that? From what I am reading, it seems that there are problems zipping 6.3b. Is that true?

BTW - Thanks for the script and the help!

Harvey


----------



## rbautch

The Zipper does not yet support 6.3b, but you can do a slice upgrade from 3.1.5 to 6.3b and keep your tivo hacked. The enhancement script works fine with 6.3b.


----------



## eclipsme

rbautch said:


> The Zipper does not yet support 6.3b, but you can do a slice upgrade from 3.1.5 to 6.3b and keep your tivo hacked. The enhancement script works fine with 6.3b.


and the million dollar question is... when do you think you will have support for 6.3b?  
Harvey


----------



## speed_phreak

JWThiers said:


> Can I have access to the Time travel machine, I need to know what the winning lottery numbers are.
> 
> Seriously, Did you assign an IP that is in the same subnet as your tivo and is it outside the range of IP's that your router uses for DHCP? See the wiki you could always rezipper the unit.


OK OK made a serial cable and fixed it...

<<<
bash-2.02# couldn't open "/enhancements/mfs_network": no such file or directory
while executing
"open /enhancements/mfs_network w"
("uplevel" body line 53)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
# Delete existing network settings, for testing...
dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
(file "/hacks/network.tcl" line 28)
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.
>>>

The zipper or enhancement script failed to properly we ip address parameters and thus failed to properly initialize the network....

Question: How come the filesystem is mounted readonly? I keep getting e2fsck tell ing me to run it. The volume with /hacks is readonly. How should I fix this?

Thanks,

Trevor


----------



## JWThiers

speed_phreak said:


> OK OK made a serial cable and fixed it...
> 
> <<<
> bash-2.02# couldn't open "/enhancements/mfs_network": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "open /enhancements/mfs_network w"
> ("uplevel" body line 53)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
> dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
> (file "/hacks/network.tcl" line 28)
> flushing ide devices: hda
> Restarting system.
> >>>
> 
> The zipper or enhancement script failed to properly we ip address parameters and thus failed to properly initialize the network....
> 
> Question: How come the filesystem is mounted readonly? I keep getting e2fsck tell ing me to run it. The volume with /hacks is readonly. How should I fix this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Trevor


The mounting as read only is a TIVO thing I think, it helps prevent unauthorized changes. The other getting the e2fsck message, Are you refering to the warning message you get when you change to write mode (mount -o remount,rw /)? If so that is a normal warning message that you are in write mode, you can ignore it. As to "FIXING" /hacks being on a read only partition, since you used the enhancement script you can type rw at the bash prompt and be in write mode, ro changes it back to read only. you should be in read only unless you are making changes to the system.

you might want to try running dos2unix on /enhancements/mfs_network.


Code:


cd /enhancements
dos2unix mfs_network


----------



## speed_phreak

JWThiers said:


> The mounting as read only is a TIVO thing I think, it helps prevent unauthorized changes. The other getting the e2fsck message, Are you refering to the warning message you get when you change to write mode (mount -o remount,rw /)? If so that is a normal warning message that you are in write mode, you can ignore it. As to "FIXING" /hacks being on a read only partition, since you used the enhancement script you can type rw at the bash prompt and be in write mode, ro changes it back to read only. you should be in read only unless you are making changes to the system.
> 
> you might want to try running dos2unix on /enhancements/mfs_network.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /enhancements
> dos2unix mfs_network


JDub,

Thanks for all your help. You certainly provide a lot of support in this forum and I appreciate the information you have given me. You have explained my questions with how the partition with /hacks on it is mounted read-only by default. What is that read-only partition called anyway?

Second and more importantly! The failure in the script that I posted was from a fresh zipper install with a re-image of 6.2. How would I have run dos2unix? or how would I have known I needed to? Since the zipper seems to have failed to actually write the network settings while booted from the zipper cd, it would appear my only option is/was to have a serial cable to run tweak.sh.

I'm up and going now, but I was hoping for a seemless and serialess installation. But I thank everyone who had a hand in the creation of the Zipper and Enhancement Script, because although I wasted a lot of hours to get it to work, I would have wasted many more piecing together all of the hacks!!!

Thanks Again!


----------



## JWThiers

speed_phreak said:


> JDub,
> 
> Thanks for all your help. You certainly provide a lot of support in this forum and I appreciate the information you have given me. You have explained my questions with how the partition with /hacks on it is mounted read-only by default. What is that read-only partition called anyway?
> 
> Second and more importantly! The failure in the script that I posted was from a fresh zipper install with a re-image of 6.2. How would I have run dos2unix? or how would I have known I needed to? Since the zipper seems to have failed to actually write the network settings while booted from the zipper cd, it would appear my only option is/was to have a serial cable to run tweak.sh.
> 
> I'm up and going now, but I was hoping for a seemless and serialess installation. But I thank everyone who had a hand in the creation of the Zipper and Enhancement Script, because although I wasted a lot of hours to get it to work, I would have wasted many more piecing together all of the hacks!!!
> 
> Thanks Again!


Thanks for the praise. I am still not all that familiar with all the linux stuff going on on a tivo, I'm just good with basic networking and troubleshooting simple problems. When you keep in mind that 90% + of the problems in here are network related it isn't as bad as it sounds. The problems are usually either hardware compatibility (which the fix is buy a supported device), or network setup. the solutions for that are really easy, If you don't have a serial cable you either have to pull the drive and either mount on a linux box and do the stuff that you would do with serial or rezipper. I usually recommend the later unless you have a real reason not to. If you have serial, find out how the tivo is configured vs how it should be configured (net-status.tcl). then set the network how it should be (net-launch.tcl). Just have to remember that you have to be on the same subnet as the router, and not to assign a static IP in the range used by the router for DHCP. This alone solves better than 85% (67.3% of stats are made up like this one for example) of the networking problems. the rest of it is logic and experience. Seeing a warning or error message gives lots of info. The file not found message ypu got for example meant either that file was not there (not likely) or it somehow got changed to a format linux didn't like for example dos format (a common problem when files are moved back and forth between dos and linux machines). Just reading this thread I'll bet that most of the solutions have been recommended and used and were successful. That is what I use to fall back on if I am not sure of a problem. If it worked for someone else with a similar issue odds are it will work again.


----------



## tjpotter

While I'm a Tivo hacking newbie, I've been lurking in various forums for several months and have learned a lot from all of you. Sorry for the long winded post, but figured it was better to error on the side of too much info versus not enough. And if I've posted to the wrong place, please let me know where I should move my questions.

I made the jump and purchased a DVRupgrade drive unit for my DirecTivo Hughes HDVR2 about 2 weeks ago. Installation and networking weren't trouble free, but I was able to solve all the problems through spending many hours searching the forums. 

Then, I moved to the next level by downloading and installing Superpatch, Tytools, Tyshow, etc. to enable moving and viewing recorded shows on the computers on my home network. Again, there were hiccups, but was able to solve them all through searching TFFs.

Now I'm getting cocky and see all the cool things I can do to make my DirecTivo even better ! 

I downloaded and installed the Enhancement Script from rbautch without overlaying the PTVnet installation. Some of it worked and some didn't. Figured that was due to not letting the script remove PTVnet. I also discovered that my peanut remote had stopped working the next time the TV was turned on (loud, angry demands for my presence coming from the familyroom). All the AV and TV functions worked, just not the ones controlling the Tivo. I figured that this problem was due to the Enhancement script, so ran tweak-uninstall.sh and rebooted.

Immediately went to test the remote (picture irate wife standing next to me tapping her foot). TV and AV came on, but Tivo was still only responding to buttons on front panel. Then it dawned on me that I wasn't seeing the red light on the remote when I pressed buttons that should be controlling the Tivo. My wife had somehow moved the Sat/TV switch to TV. Put the switch back where it belonged, problem solved. Went to my computer, opened a browser and tested TWPlus and Tyshow. Everything seemed to be back working.

With everything that I'd done so far working again, I decided to rerun tweak.sh. This time, after backing PTVnet up, I answered 'y' to remove it. Went through the full script without any errors or unusual messages. After the reboot, I was shocked to find that I'd lost all network access to the Tivo unit. Tried rebooting again, then pinging various possible addresses. Still dead. Went to the Tivo and discovered that the Airlink ASOHOUSB wasn't powered or seeing the router. This would seem to imply that the USB drivers on the Tivo unit didn't get installed correctly. I had answered 'y' to the question on installing them.

I'm finally getting to the point of my post. I've been searching the forums and have found bits and pieces of what I think I need to do. I either need to take the drive out and use Zipper or use a serial console cable and telnet. What I'm not clear on is what do I need to do once I can access the Tivo hard disc ? I would be very appreciative if anyone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Jimbob_wat

After trying the Zipper, using a recently purchased ISO from InstantCake as explained by Zipper instructions, everything went smoothly up to the point of trying to telnet. The new drive booted properly in the TIVO, light came on USB adapter, but alas not network visibility.


----------



## JWThiers

Jimbob_wat said:


> After trying the Zipper, using a recently purchased ISO from InstantCake as explained by Zipper instructions, everything went smoothly up to the point of trying to telnet. The new drive booted properly in the TIVO, light came on USB adapter, but alas not network visibility.


Need some additional info. What model tivo? What USB network adapter (including version numbers)?What are the IP addresses of the tivo and router? If you are using wireless you also need to make sure that you assigned the correct SSID for your wireless and that you have WEP turned off. Also do you have a serial cable?


----------



## Jimbob_wat

Siemens USB adapter working on several other units that I have networked using a script and CD from digitalrecorder. RCA dvr40 with a new 320GB drive. Tivo IP 192.168.1.143 router 192.168.1.1. In fact this unit worked before. The problem is the script from digital is not working any longer so I am forced to try other means. 
I just tried purchasing the PTVnet. Did everything it asked and worked while connected to PC just fine. Booted in TIVO and was not able to see it using Angry IPscanner. 
There seems to be a series of posts prior to this saying they had to resort to serial in order to turn on networking. Has something changed that i should know about?


----------



## Jimbob_wat

I meant speedstream not siemens as my adapter.


----------



## SKDude

speed_phreak said:


> OK OK made a serial cable and fixed it...
> 
> <<<
> bash-2.02# couldn't open "/enhancements/mfs_network": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "open /enhancements/mfs_network w"
> ("uplevel" body line 53)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> # Delete existing network settings, for testing...
> dbobj $nconfig remove IpPa..."
> (file "/hacks/network.tcl" line 28)
> flushing ide devices: hda
> Restarting system.
> >>>
> 
> The zipper or enhancement script failed to properly we ip address parameters and thus failed to properly initialize the network....
> 
> Question: How come the filesystem is mounted readonly? I keep getting e2fsck tell ing me to run it. The volume with /hacks is readonly. How should I fix this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Trevor


speed_phreak,

I believe I have the same problem, but I do not have a serial cable. Can you tell me exactly what you did to fix the problem? Did you fix the mfs_network file or something else? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbautch

mfs_network is not where the network settings are stored, it's just a text file that gets written to allow you to confirm that network settings were set in MFS. If it's blank or missing, then the network.tcl script did not run.


----------



## SKDude

rbautch said:


> mfs_network is not where the network settings are stored, it's just a text file that gets written to allow you to confirm that network settings were set in MFS. If it's blank or missing, then the network.tcl script did not run.


So, before I read this I pulled the drive again and created the enhancements directory and touch-ed an mfs_network file (and touch-ed a firstboot_flag file) stuck it back into the Tivo. Well, now it is networking. I can ping/telnet/ftp. I don't fully understand why. I think the network.tcl is happier, but the mfs_network file is still empty (as are the log files where I tried to capture the output).

I think it also removed the rc.sysinit.author file, is that OK? I expected it to remain. The tweak.sh complained about finding an enhancements directory, since it is basically empty, I will remove it and re-run tweak.sh.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JWThiers

SKDude said:


> So, before I read this I pulled the drive again and created the enhancements directory and touch-ed an mfs_network file (and touch-ed a firstboot_flag file) stuck it back into the Tivo. Well, now it is networking. I can ping/telnet/ftp. I don't fully understand why. I think the network.tcl is happier, but the mfs_network file is still empty (as are the log files where I tried to capture the output).
> 
> I think it also removed the rc.sysinit.author file, is that OK? I expected it to remain. The tweak.sh complained about finding an enhancements directory, since it is basically empty, I will remove it and re-run tweak.sh.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If you don't have (or didn't have) an /enhancements directory that would indicate you either never ran the enhancement script in the first place or somehow ran the uninstall script. If you ran the uninstall it uninstalls the enhancements, but not the network configuration, which Russ pointed out is actually done some other place. Part of the uninstall also deletes the /enhancements directory and also I believe the author file. Since you manually created the /enhancements directory and some stuff in it I would delete everything in /enhancements directory and the /enhancements directory itself. Then copy the rbautch_files.tgz file (the compressed files that make up the enhancements) to the /hacks directory and then run tweak.sh. This will bypass the download of the latest enhancements (just in case networking is still out) and then install the enhancements including an author file. also seriously consider getting a serial cable, it will save you a lot of problems if you lose networking again.


----------



## turkey

when running Zipper on a Samsung SIR-S4040R, which I should add is new to me. A friend gave it to me and I've not added it to Tivo service. Anyway, I have a Stand-Alone TIVO and my Service number starts with 140, which Zipper says is not supported at this time. Is there a random Service Number I can enter? Or what info is the Zipper looking for? I know the answer is probably obvious, but I'm stumped.


----------



## JWThiers

Its on the back of the DTivo.


----------



## JWThiers

turkey said:


> when running Zipper on a Samsung SIR-S4040R, which I should add is new to me. A friend gave it to me and I've not added it to Tivo service. Anyway, I have a Stand-Alone TIVO and my Service number starts with 140, which Zipper says is not supported at this time. Is there a random Service Number I can enter? Or what info is the Zipper looking for? I know the answer is probably obvious, but I'm stumped.


Also if you are planning to do MRV between the Dtivo and SA the SA also needs to have the Superpatch applied in order to see the Dtivo.


----------



## Jimbob_wat

I am trying to find the network-delete.tcl and net-launch.sh on a newly zippered drive that is still attache to host PC so i can start networking properly. I am doing this while it is still attached to PC. I do not possess a serial cable at this time and am unable to see drive once installed in TIVO.
Note there is no enhancement directory either.
Where do i find above files?


----------



## rbautch

Jimbob_wat said:


> I am trying to find the network-delete.tcl and net-launch.sh on a newly zippered drive that is still attache to host PC so i can start networking properly. I am doing this while it is still attached to PC. I do not possess a serial cable at this time and am unable to see drive once installed in TIVO.
> Note there is no enhancement directory either.
> Where do i find above files?


They are in the /hacks directory contained in an archive called rbautch_files.tgz. They won't run unless your drive is in the tivo.


----------



## Jimbob_wat

Thank you, I see several people having the same problems. I have been at office re-downloading all files and scripts. Have burned a new Zipper disk using imgburn and magiciso after verifying all zips are in order. Viewed ISO before burn and all extensions look good.
Will go home now and try.


----------



## Jimbob_wat

I have tried both new Zipper CD's. Verified before disconnecting from PC that IP settings were in the sysinit file. line read
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.151 192.168.1.1

What do I do now? I don't understand why all of a sudden the problem is solved only by using a serial cable.

thanks for all your help


----------



## rbautch

There might be some interactions going on with PTVnet. Did you remove the PTVnet installation when the script asked you? Also post the contents of your rc.sysinit.author file.


----------



## JWThiers

Jimbob_wat said:


> I don't understand why all of a sudden the problem is solved only by using a serial cable.
> 
> thanks for all your help


I'm not sure what caused your other problems but russ seems to be helping, But if you don't have network access to your tivo, you have 2 choices for making changes to fix the problem.

One is to use a serial cable to access the tivo to troubleshoot (with actual data from a running unit) and make corrections that will fix the unit. This can be done with any computer that (mac, pc linux, bsd, sun, etc) also has a serial port and telnet software. The fixes can be verified simply by rebooting and seeing if the problem went away. if it doesn't simple plug in and serial again. and you can also see live the actual boot log data being generated to look for obvious errros and changes as they happen. You can also the access the log.

The other is to remove the drive from you tivo and put it in a machine that uses linux to make the look at log files to get troubleshooting information, make changes to correct the problem. Then shut down the linux box to remove the drive from it reinstall it in the tivo, restart to verify the fix. If it doesn't work do the process all over again.

I don't know about you, but the $10 you pay to buy (and you can also build one yourself and save a few $) is well worth it when you consider the hassle and time you have to go thru if you don't have a serial cable. Every post I give the same advice in my sig, get a serial cable it will pay for itself the first time you lose network access. And everyone will lose it at some time. Maybe not yet, maybe not tomorrow or next week or next month, but sometime.


----------



## Jimbob_wat

JW I will definitely order a cable. I get that you should have one for future, just curious as to why for a fresh install you would need one.

Rbauch i don't recall the script asking for me to remove the PTVnet. It goes through installing the image, then installs new kernel, then asks for IP.

I will put the drive back in and post the sysint file. I will have to transpose as their is no printer attached to PC that i am using.


----------



## Jimbob_wat

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flat ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.151 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

Is it possible the usb drivers are not loading properly?


----------



## Jimbob_wat

oops that is a typo on firstboot_flag, it is flag not flat.


----------



## lew

Check your box of old stuff. Some of the old digital camera used the same cable to D/L pictures, try any cable that is serial on one end and mini phono on the other. Do you have an old serial mouse and anything with the mini stereo jack? You can just cut the two cables and splice the wires together. Wrap and tape will work since all you want to do is read the console. You'll need a better cable if you want to transfer large files.



Jimbob_wat said:


> JW I will definitely order a cable. I get that you should have one for future, just curious as to why for a fresh install you would need one.
> 
> Rbauch i don't recall the script asking for me to remove the PTVnet. It goes through installing the image, then installs new kernel, then asks for IP.
> 
> I will put the drive back in and post the sysint file. I will have to transpose as their is no printer attached to PC that i am using.


----------



## Jimbob_wat

made cable. setup a modem type for connecting to other computer, ran thru hyperterminal, changed baud and getting nothing.
Do i have to do anything on a newly zippered harddrive before i remove from pc.


----------



## Bluewookie

Jimbob_wat said:


> made cable. setup a modem type for connecting to other computer, ran thru hyperterminal, changed baud and getting nothing.
> Do i have to do anything on a newly zippered harddrive before i remove from pc.


Verify your Hyperterminal connection settings.

I don't remember all of the specifics, but baud rate should be 115200.


----------



## Lord Vader

And sometimes you need to hit "enter" once or twice to generate the bash prompt.


----------



## doconeill

I'm not entirely sure what the source of /busybox/wipelogs is that is called from cron, but there is a very simple but fatal error in that script.

The script does three things:

1) move /var/log/cronlog-main out of /var/log to save it
2) Remove all the files in /var/log
3) move /var/log/cronlog-main back into /var/log

If you run this manually, you will see that afterwards the only file in /var/log in cronlog-main - and it will remain that way indefintely for all the syslog-controlled log files (log files from other programs may show up in time).

The fatal part is that if you use "df" to see how much space is in /var before and after running wipelog, you'll discover that you reclaim VERY LITTLE space. This is because syslog still has all those files open for writing, and it CONTINUES to log to those files until either:

1) The TiVo reboots (schedule, manual, or crash)
2) syslog receives a "HUP" signal

This means that /var continues filling up despite clearing the logs.

This is not a big deal if you are rebooted on a scheduled basis, preferably shortly after wipelogs is called if you care about these log files at all, since the reboot will allow the space to be reclaimed. But if you are not rebooting for whatever reason, this isn't helping you. 

A simple fix is to add a single line at the end of the script:

kill -HUP `cat /var/run/syslogd.pid`

This forces syslog to close all open files and reopen them.

Alternately to zero out all the files, including the non-syslog files, without causing issues to the logging of other programs, for each file should have /dev/null copied to it, ala:

cp /dev/null tvlog

much like we were doing recently due to the stream problem. This has the effect of resetting the end of file pointer to 0 without requiring the close/open operation.

The following script excerpt should work in place of the "rm":

for file in /var/log/*; do
cp /dev/null $file
done


----------



## rbautch

doconeill said:


> I'm not entirely sure what the source of /busybox/wipelogs is that is called from cron, but there is a very simple but fatal error in that script.
> 
> The script does three things:
> 
> 1) move /var/log/cronlog-main out of /var/log to save it
> 2) Remove all the files in /var/log
> 3) move /var/log/cronlog-main back into /var/log
> 
> If you run this manually, you will see that afterwards the only file in /var/log in cronlog-main - and it will remain that way indefintely for all the syslog-controlled log files (log files from other programs may show up in time).
> 
> The fatal part is that if you use "df" to see how much space is in /var before and after running wipelog, you'll discover that you reclaim VERY LITTLE space. This is because syslog still has all those files open for writing, and it CONTINUES to log to those files until either:
> 
> 1) The TiVo reboots (schedule, manual, or crash)
> 2) syslog receives a "HUP" signal
> 
> This means that /var continues filling up despite clearing the logs.
> 
> This is not a big deal if you are rebooted on a scheduled basis, preferably shortly after wipelogs is called if you care about these log files at all, since the reboot will allow the space to be reclaimed. But if you are not rebooting for whatever reason, this isn't helping you.
> 
> A simple fix is to add a single line at the end of the script:
> 
> kill -HUP `cat /var/run/syslogd.pid`
> 
> This forces syslog to close all open files and reopen them.
> 
> Alternately to zero out all the files, including the non-syslog files, without causing issues to the logging of other programs, for each file should have /dev/null copied to it, ala:
> 
> cp /dev/null tvlog
> 
> much like we were doing recently due to the stream problem. This has the effect of resetting the end of file pointer to 0 without requiring the close/open operation.
> 
> The following script excerpt should work in place of the "rm":
> 
> for file in /var/log/*; do
> cp /dev/null $file
> done


Very interesting. I'll incorporate your suggestions in the next version. Thanks.


----------



## SKDude

SKDude said:


> So, before I read this I pulled the drive again and created the enhancements directory and touch-ed an mfs_network file (and touch-ed a firstboot_flag file) stuck it back into the Tivo. Well, now it is networking. I can ping/telnet/ftp. I don't fully understand why. I think the network.tcl is happier, but the mfs_network file is still empty (as are the log files where I tried to capture the output).
> 
> I think it also removed the rc.sysinit.author file, is that OK? I expected it to remain. The tweak.sh complained about finding an enhancements directory, since it is basically empty, I will remove it and re-run tweak.sh.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I removed the enhancements dir and then I was able to run the enhancement script, and I now have all the goodies I was looking for. Thanks for the help along the way.


----------



## JWThiers

SKDude said:


> I removed the enhancements dir and then I was able to run the enhancement script, and I now have all the goodies I was looking for. Thanks for the help along the way.


Your Welcome


----------



## s_steve

So where is the tweak_uninstall.sh script? It is not in the zip file with tweak.sh.


----------



## Lord Vader

It's on your TIVO, if you've ever hacked it before using Zipper/tweak. When you run tweak.sh, it will prompt you to uninstall first. Choose "Y" and it will uninstall.


----------



## rbautch

s_steve said:


> So where is the tweak_uninstall.sh script? It is not in the zip file with tweak.sh.


It is contained in the rbautch_files.tgz archive, which gets unpacked to /enhancements directory when you run tweak.sh.


----------



## rbautch

SKDude said:


> I removed the enhancements dir and then I was able to run the enhancement script, and I now have all the goodies I was looking for. Thanks for the help along the way.


If you removed the enhancements directory without running the uninstall script, you'll now have duplicate entries in your author file and profile. If you ran tweak.sh with exactly the same options as the first time you ran it, it should be okay, but you may want edit out the duplicate entries.


----------



## jim5359

Excuse me if this has been answered before, but I've been searching and can't find a definitive answer. I'm about to hack a totally clean image using PTVNet, Superpatch & rbautch's tweak script. My question is, should I apply Superpatch before or after the tweak script?

Thanks!


----------



## s_steve

Thanks for the help finding the tweak_uninstall script. I finally dug in and opened tweak.sh and looked what you are doing-- very slick!

I'm having telnet/console problems I think. The script runs, and downloads files, but when it comes to answering questions (the read variables in the scripts), it goes nuts. It must have something to do with passing LF/CR or loopbacks or something.

When I respond to a question (y CR) its like it receives the LF or CR first, leaving the response blank, then uses the y response to the next question, followed by another LF or C
R. I've tried just using Cntl-J (linefeed) instead of the enter-key (cntl-m) without much difference.

Also noted that when I am at the bash prompt, I always get two response lines back using the enter key (or cntrl-m). And if I am in vi, I must use cntl-J or I get two lines. But when responding to the script, cntl-J doesn't help.

I've tried stock windows telnet, starting it with the telnet -t vt100 192.....
and I have tried it with PuTTY, with its various options-- no joy on any combos.

Any ideas??


----------



## Bluewookie

The zipper wiki has info about the 2 consecutive returns at the command line. I don't know how to change it in default windows telnet console, but in PuTTy go to Connection --> Telnet, and then uncheck "return key sends telnet new line instead of ^M"


----------



## s_steve

Bluewookie said:


> The zipper wiki has info about the 2 consecutive returns at the command line. I don't know how to change it in default windows telnet console, but in PuTTy go to Connection --> Telnet, and then uncheck "return key sends telnet new line instead of ^M"


Thanks Bluewookie-- that fixed it.... I was running an old version of putty also. Updated that, made the change you recommended, set the term to vt100 and it just ran the script.


----------



## rbautch

You can also run this batch file to permanently change your windows terminal settings to work with tivo telnet.


----------



## turkey

JWThiers said:


> Also if you are planning to do MRV between the Dtivo and SA the SA also needs to have the Superpatch applied in order to see the Dtivo.


Can you point to any info for applying the Superpatch to my SA?


----------



## JWThiers

turkey said:


> Can you point to any info for applying the Superpatch to my SA?


Basic information about how to access your can be found at he Steve Jenkins site here. 
You will need to install Superpatch which can be found at the site we can't link to or menetion by name but it is D-E-A-L-D-A-T-A-B-A-S-E-.-C-O-M


----------



## luder

I'm not sure if ths is covered but, i notice the tivo etho: mtu is set to 1500 is there a way to change the mtu to 1492 for router configuration?

Can anyone help?



PHP:


Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread HandleDataChanged <3007> strayed!
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: pc 0xcd8adc status 0x8001fc13 cause 0x000010 bva 0xdeadbeef hi 0xe0637407 lo 0x8fe8ec18
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R00 0x00000000 R01 0xfefefeff R02 0x00c74774 R03 0x00000000
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R04 0xdeadbeef R05 0x5ed8d2fc R06 0x5ed4eee4 R07 0x00000000
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R08 0x00000000 R09 0x00000000 R10 0x5ec50114 R11 0x00000004
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R12 0x00000000 R13 0x2ae421bc R14 0x40f0800b R15 0x90c88000
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R16 0xdeadbeef R17 0xdeadbeef R18 0x5ed8d2fc R19 0x5ed4ab54
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R20 0x00000000 R21 0x100e4d38 R22 0x00000000 R23 0x5ed8d2fc
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R24 0xc0647a19 R25 0x00cd8ab0 R26 0x000c9be6 R27 0x00000000
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: R28 0x1006d910 R29 0x7b7ff1c8 R30 0x00030021 R31 0x00c747b8
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
Jan 23 04:06:19 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: 0x00cd8adc 0x00c747b8 0x00c39e24 0x013bbbc0 0x013bb1b8 0x00c388c0 0x00c398d0
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: 0x00c350e0 0x00c3105c 0x00c226c4 0x00c337f0 0x00c70e0c 0x00c70910 0x00c72040
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: 0x00c71714 0x00c70bc4 0x00c6ffcc 0x00c62d54 0x00c5a634 0x00c613bc 0x00c6dc2c
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: 0x00c6d69c 0x00c6c4fc 0x00c6b940 0x00c6b790 0x0123e850 0x013a706c 0x013ce190
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]:
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread HandleDataChanged <3007>: unexpected signal 10
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 10
Jan 23 04:06:20 (none) HandleDataChanged[3007]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[298]: (DumpArenaAndBlocksAndDie, line 1472 ())
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <298> strayed!
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: 0x013b3e3c 0x013b3c90 0x013b3f84 0x00f58234 0x00f9312c 0x00ff3154 0x00fd7a48
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: 0x00f8da78 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fed644 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00f94628
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fed644 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00f8e770 0x00f911fc
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: 0x00fd84c4 0x00ffdbfc 0x0100127c 0x00fe31c8 0x00fe3714 0x00fb672c 0x00f8da78
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fd99ec 0x00fdd23c 0x00f58150 0x00612c48 0x00403090
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: 0x2acc13fc
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <298>: assertion failure
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Jan 24 13:47:18 (none) tivosh[298]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

the last line occured after using twp debug with full list then going into hackman

Kernal reports



PHP:


Jan 24 13:48:24 (none) kernel: Time set to: Wed Jan 24 13:48:24 2007
Jan 24 13:48:24 (none) kernel: Enabling local route
Jan 24 13:48:24 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Jan 24 13:48:24 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: Start fan control
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set:
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Jan 24 13:48:26 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher
Jan 24 13:48:27 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
Jan 24 13:48:28 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start.
Jan 24 13:48:28 (none) kernel: Launcher is running.
Jan 24 13:48:30 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Jan 24 13:48:30 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Jan 24 13:48:31 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions
Jan 24 13:48:32 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load
Jan 24 13:48:32 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software
Jan 24 13:48:32 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Jan 24 13:48:32 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Jan 24 13:48:32 (none) kernel: Starting Services.
Jan 24 13:48:41 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo!
Jan 24 13:48:41 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jan 24 13:48:43 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected
Jan 24 13:48:44 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2
Jan 24 13:48:44 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xb95/0x7720) is not claimed by any active driver.
Jan 24 13:48:44 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3
Jan 24 13:48:44 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035
Jan 24 13:48:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
Jan 24 13:48:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jan 24 13:48:45 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected
Jan 24 13:48:45 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet
Jan 24 13:48:46 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-1, ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet
Jan 24 13:48:47 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 73, tx 73) mtu 1500 ASIX framing
Jan 24 13:48:55 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
Jan 24 13:48:56 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
Jan 24 13:49:09 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter
Jan 24 13:49:09 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Jan 24 13:49:09 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Jan 24 13:49:09 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter!
Jan 24 13:49:54 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s
Jan 24 13:50:07 (none) kernel: ....started status session
Jan 24 13:50:15 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches
Jan 24 13:50:15 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1
Jan 24 13:50:15 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2
Jan 24 13:50:15 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
Jan 24 13:50:15 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
Jan 24 13:50:15 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3
Jan 24 13:50:18 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
Jan 24 13:50:22 (none) kernel: ....started status session
Jan 24 13:50:23 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event
Jan 24 13:50:23 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event
Jan 24 13:50:28 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Jan 24 13:50:28 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
Jan 24 13:50:35 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully!
Jan 24 13:50:35 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 13:50:36 (none) kernel: Couldn't bind to socket.
Jan 24 13:50:36 (none) kernel: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author generated by hackman completed
Jan 24 13:50:36 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete
Jan 24 13:50:38 (none) kernel: /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb: /TivoWebPlus/.dist/CrashCount: Read-only file system
Jan 24 13:50:40 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
Jan 24 13:50:45 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jan 24 13:50:49 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan 24 13:50:51 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Jan 24 13:51:08 (none) last message repeated 3 times
Jan 24 13:51:22 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
Jan 24 13:51:40 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event
Jan 24 13:51:40 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event
Jan 24 15:38:57 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jan 24 15:39:31 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan 24 15:39:38 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jan 24 15:59:58 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00cb7121
Jan 24 15:59:58 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00cb46ee, After = 0x00cb471c
Jan 24 15:59:58 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 16:00:00 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x01344293
Jan 24 16:00:00 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01341b79, After = 0x01341ba7
Jan 24 16:00:00 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 16:00:02 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x01762cdb
Jan 24 16:00:02 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01762d11, After = 0x01762d3f
Jan 24 16:00:02 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 16:00:02 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x01a1222b
Jan 24 16:00:03 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01a12287, After = 0x01a122b4
Jan 24 16:00:03 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 16:00:05 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x02578a47
Jan 24 16:00:05 (none) kernel: Before = 0x0243f4b5, After = 0x0243f4e2
Jan 24 16:00:06 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 17:22:21 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x056011cb
Jan 24 17:22:21 (none) kernel: Before = 0x05601225, After = 0x05601253
Jan 24 17:22:21 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 17:26:54 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x01692c37
Jan 24 17:26:54 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01692c72, After = 0x01692ca0
Jan 24 17:26:54 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 17:54:34 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03366041
Jan 24 17:54:34 (none) kernel: Before = 0x033660e4, After = 0x03366112
Jan 24 17:54:34 (none) kernel:
Jan 24 19:34:03 (none) kernel: waiting for connections on port 8074
Jan 24 19:56:28 (none) last message repeated 2 times

I don't know if if the last two repeats are do to TY but, I'm experiencing problems with streaming to pc I can only watch half of the streaming show. however, I can watch the whole show if i move the status bar back to where it left off. I'm using Windows media to play the streams any ideas?


----------



## Jimbob_wat

Ran the newest download of the Zipper last night. Did everything I did before and it worked perfectly this time. I was able to see the drive once installed in TIVO over ethernet and the tweak.sh ran perfectly. 

I have also made the serial cable and was able to run the tweak before this most recent download via serial and yes it worked as well.

Rbautch and JWthiers thanks for all your help. Thanks to all those who wrote the various modules. I love this setup, in fact I currently have 7 Tivos all with 2 tuners active and running Tivoserver on my network with 100 ripped movies being served up.


----------



## rbautch

luder said:



> I'm not sure if ths is covered but, i notice the tivo etho: mtu is set to 1500 is there a way to change the mtu to 1492 for router configuration?


Use this to change your MTU:


Code:


ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492; ifconfig eth0 up


----------



## Bluewookie

Russ,

Does that command to change MTU persist or is it something you would have to change manually each time?


----------



## tsunami

OK, I know there are tons of questions relating to Crond not running. But that is the problem, there are tons of questions and finding all of them is tough.
Let me please explain my situation and hope somebody can help guide me to a reason crond isn't running.
OK the line /busybox/crond is in the author file like it should be but it doesn't run (checking with PS).
OK, if I type crond it starts. If I then kill it and type cd /busybox/crond it runs, if I type cd /busybox; crond it runs.
I can get it to run only by manually starting it.
I can do that but it is driving me crazy.
By the way, uninstalled tweak and reran it assuming that would fix it as well.


----------



## doconeill

luder said:


> I'm not sure if ths is covered but, i notice the tivo etho: mtu is set to 1500 is there a way to change the mtu to 1492 for router configuration?
> 
> Can anyone help?


Curious...why do you want to change the MTU? Are you for some reason doing PPPoE with your TiVo?

The only place you should really be setting the MTU to 1492 is on the router which connects you to the Internet, and only if your Internet connection type is PPPoE (i.e. some Verizon territories, although I hear they are moving away from it). Internally on your own network, 1500 is appropriate.


----------



## rbautch

doconeill said:


> Curious...why do you want to change the MTU? Are you for some reason doing PPPoE with your TiVo?
> 
> The only place you should really be setting the MTU to 1492 is on the router which connects you to the Internet, and only if your Internet connection type is PPPoE (i.e. some Verizon territories, although I hear they are moving away from it). Internally on your own network, 1500 is appropriate.


Agreed. However on a gigabit Ethernet network you achieve significant faster extractions/insertions using jumbo frames, provided your entire network supports it. I set my MTU to 9000 on both my Tivo and PC.


----------



## rbautch

Bluewookie said:


> Russ,
> 
> Does that command to change MTU persist or is it something you would have to change manually each time?


No it doesn't stick. I added it to my aliases to make it easy to set. I couldn't get it to run from my author file.


----------



## luder

rbautch said:


> Use this to change your MTU:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492; ifconfig eth0 up


Thanks rbautch, wow I feel honored that you replied my post so far in the past 2 days i talked to to celebrities and one more to go. You guys really inspire me to do more seeking new things each day.. I have to say you guys had me up at zipper it's now burned in my mind so much that i can know run zipper & rbautch's perfectly with out taking the dvr apart anymore  
And would do my part in helping as much as i can like the Army commercial say Army of One


----------



## aprest

tsunami said:


> OK, I know there are tons of questions relating to Crond not running. But that is the problem, there are tons of questions and finding all of them is tough.
> Let me please explain my situation and hope somebody can help guide me to a reason crond isn't running.
> OK the line /busybox/crond is in the author file like it should be but it doesn't run (checking with PS).
> OK, if I type crond it starts. If I then kill it and type cd /busybox/crond it runs, if I type cd /busybox; crond it runs.
> I can get it to run only by manually starting it.
> I can do that but it is driving me crazy.
> By the way, uninstalled tweak and reran it assuming that would fix it as well.


I had similar problems and after reading about crond and getting advice from this thread and other threads including "Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3" I found that the following approach worked (note that this is for an HR10-250 and you didn't say what you have):

Fixing an HR10-250 after slicing from 3.1.5f to 6.3B 
(might need to run rw at bash to allow the changes)

1) run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to rebuild the symlinks in var

2) run PS from bash, write down the number (XXX) beside busybox/crond and then run kill XXX

3) enter the following commands at bash:

echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
echo 'root:x:0: ' > /etc/group

Check the /etc/passwd and /etc/group to confirm the changes.

4) make the following change in fakecall.tcl:

from: dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 
to: try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }

5) at bash run busybox/crond & run PS from bash to make sure crond is running

6) make drive ro

7) run fakecal.tcl from bash and check System Information for change

8) check root in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/ to make sure fakecall.tcl is shown

9) make sure that fakecall.tcl is shown in rc.sysinit.author and busybox is in the root as is crond

10) make the following change in root so that running fakecall.tcl gets recorded in cronlog-main:

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

10) check cron.test.out and cronlog-main in /var/log to see what is running

11) from bash run root -- if you get the error "couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'" then FTP .joerc to the root & rerun root

12) from bash run ls -a (the -a will show hidden files and folders, which have the . before them) and check that .joerc is present

If you run tweak.sh after slicing from 3.1.5f to 6.3b you need to once again make the above changes. In addition rerunning tweak.sh also makes major changes in the root in that it eliminates turning TWP off and then on. Note also that in root the "run" command for TWP changes from /enhancements/TWPrun.sh to /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb. Plus rc.syinit.author also gets changed dramatically with redundant commands, an additional "enhancements in the path, and a change in the command to run TWP as shown above.

You will also have to reinstall Hackman after rerunning tweak.sh. Check (and FTP if necessary) so that "find" and "sendkey" are in /TivoWebPlus/bin_mips, that hackman.itcl and xPlusx.itcl are in /TivoWebPlus/modules, and that the *.png image files are in /TivoWebPlus/images. After getting the Hackman files installed do a Quick Start from within TWP. To eliminate the "more" in TWP, delete {more}.itcl from /TivoWebPlus/modules.


----------



## sonyuser

Is there any reason why this script connot be Tweak-Uninstalled and then reinstalled on a unit that has most recently had its card deactivated? I am thinking about selling on e-bay but want to reinstall with the CALLERID function active.


----------



## JWThiers

sonyuser said:


> Is there any reason why this script connot be Tweak-Uninstalled and then reinstalled on a unit that has most recently had its card deactivated? I am thinking about selling on e-bay but want to reinstall with the CALLERID function active.


to uninstall telnet in and



Code:


cd /hacks
sh tweak_uninstall.sh


----------



## rbautch

aprest said:


> If you run tweak.sh after slicing from 3.1.5f to 6.3b you need to once again make the above changes. In addition rerunning tweak.sh also makes major changes in the root in that it eliminates turning TWP off and then on. Note also that in root the "run" command for TWP changes from /enhancements/TWPrun.sh to /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb. Plus rc.syinit.author also gets changed dramatically with redundant commands, an additional "enhancements in the path, and a change in the command to run TWP as shown above.
> 
> You will also have to reinstall Hackman after rerunning tweak.sh. Check (and FTP if necessary) so that "find" and "sendkey" are in /TivoWebPlus/bin_mips, that hackman.itcl and xPlusx.itcl are in /TivoWebPlus/modules, and that the *.png image files are in /TivoWebPlus/images. After getting the Hackman files installed do a Quick Start from within TWP. To eliminate the "more" in TWP, delete {more}.itcl from /TivoWebPlus/modules.


This part is not entirely correct. Running tweak.sh will create the user definitions you described above, so you won't have to do it manually. Nor will you need to modify fakecall, since tweak.sh installs a version that I modified to work with 6.3.


----------



## aprest

rbautch said:


> This part is not entirely correct. Running tweak.sh will create the user definitions you described above, so you won't have to do it manually. Nor will you need to modify fakecall, since tweak.sh installs a version that I modified to work with 6.3.


I believe that I reran tweak.sh before you modified your enhancement files to work with 6.3. At the bash I entered tweak.sh which did an uninstall and then downloaded and installed the version of the rbautch_files.tgz that was dated 12/23/2006. Are you saying that your latest version dated 1/25/2007 avoids the need to rerun some of the steps that I showed in my post?

I now have everything working fine but plan to Zipper another pair of drives for one of my HR10-250. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Da Goon

sonyuser said:


> Is there any reason why this script connot be Tweak-Uninstalled and then reinstalled on a unit that has most recently had its card deactivated? I am thinking about selling on e-bay but want to reinstall with the CALLERID function active.


If you would like to sell a previously hacked unit on Ebay, then you need to wipe all hacks and start with a clean image. Probably every bit of modified software you are using on your tivo carries a license stating it cannot be distributed in that manner.


----------



## jim5359

I have an SD-DVR40 with a clean 6.2 image. I installed the latest PTVNet which includes the USB 2.0 backport drivers for the newer adapters. I have the Linksys USB200M v2. After the PTVNet install everything starts up perfectly. My adapter has all 3 lights green and I am able to telnet and ftp to the unit. Then I run the tweak script. That's when things go wrong.

I choose to overwrite the PTVNet install and install the BackPorted USB 2.0 drivers. However, when I reboot I only get 2 green lights on my USB adapter which supposedly means it's connected to the network. But my router does not show it as being connected, and the F/H light is not lit (Full vs Half Duplex) even though it was lit after the PTVUpgrade.

Unfortunately, I do not have a serial cable so I'm forced to reimage and reinstall PTVUpgrade. I've tried twice, once using DHCP and the other using a fixed IP address. Same result.

Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Da Goon

Since the enhancement script and PTVnet install alot of the same features, they can cause problems with each other. I'd recomment to just start over and instead of using PTVnet, use the zipper. It will do all the same things, but you have to configure a bit of it thru the install process, which will give you a better idea of what is going on in your tivo. This way you won't have to worry about any conflicting startup files. And if you're new to hacking your tivo, a zipper install is much "cleaner" than ptvnet, in the sense that if you want to poke around and see how everything is set up and working, it can quite a bit easier to figure out than with PTVnet.


----------



## jim5359

Da Goon said:


> Since the enhancement script and PTVnet install alot of the same features, they can cause problems with each other. I'd recomment to just start over and instead of using PTVnet, use the zipper. It will do all the same things, but you have to configure a bit of it thru the install process, which will give you a better idea of what is going on in your tivo. This way you won't have to worry about any conflicting startup files. And if you're new to hacking your tivo, a zipper install is much "cleaner" than ptvnet, in the sense that if you want to poke around and see how everything is set up and working, it can quite a bit easier to figure out than with PTVnet.


I considered using the Zipper instead, but as far as I can tell it does not come with the backported USB drivers out of the box. So my newer network adapter would not work after running the zipper, and I wouldn't be able to Telnet in to run the tweak script.

The enhancement script is supposed to be compatible with PTVNet, so I don't know why it's not working. I have since tried re-installing PTVNet on top of the enhancement script and my network is back up. But I don't know if I've lost anything. Everything "seems" to be working (BufferHack, TivoWeb, etc.). I also manually re-installed the SuperPatch to be safe. The only thing I've noticed so far is the "Almost There" screen is back to the PTVNet screen rather than the one provided in the enhancement script.

Any other suggestions on how to successfully do a clean install with PTVNet and the enhancement script?


----------



## Da Goon

The zipper installs backported drivers while the drive is in the pc. So if you can't get the ptvnet configuration setup properly, the zipper will install the necessary drivers so that your adapter will work the first time you boot up.


----------



## rbautch

I made an attempt to make the enhancement script compatible with PTVnet, but it's possible there are still some remaining interactions that cause it to break. I admit I haven't tested it yet myself, but when I get around it, I should be able to clear it up.


----------



## jim5359

Da Goon said:


> The zipper installs backported drivers while the drive is in the pc. So if you can't get the ptvnet configuration setup properly, the zipper will install the necessary drivers so that your adapter will work the first time you boot up.


Hmm. There is nothing in the zipper readme file that says the newer backported drivers are now added on the first pass (while the drive is in the computer). And all the posts I've read say it doesn't install them, and newer adapters will not work until you run the enhancement script. If what you say is true I guess I will give the zipper a try.

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon

Copied from the main zipper page : Step 4 - Run the Enhancement Script on Your Tivo
A. Connect your Tivo to your network through your router, using a USB-Ethernet adapter, like the Netgear FA120, Linksys USB200M, Airlink ASOHOUSB, or Airlink AGIGAUSB. You may also use a wireless adapter, like the D-Link DWL-122.

These steps are done right after pulling the drive from the pc. Both Airlink adapters require backported drivers for use with a tivo.


----------



## jim5359

Makes sense. I guess what threw me off is the USB200M v2 has an asterisk next to it and a warning that says "If you're a newbie and not exactly sure what you're doing, do yourself a favor and get an adapter that does not have an asterisk." I will give it a try tomorrow. For tonight I'm going to enjoy TV.

I have had my unit reboot on me a couple times since I re-installed PTVNet. Once while trying to play an MP3 using JavaHMO and once while turning off the "smart" fast-foward/rewind over-correction (clear-enter-clear-5). But I have been able to play mp3s without the system rebooting and I was able to turn off the over-correction after the reboot. So I'm not sure why it rebooted. Hopefully a clean install with the zipper tomorrow will be more stable.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rick-s

Would anyone say there is a good reason to keep the original drive intact once the replacement has proven itself? I hate to see a 40G hard drive just lying around doing nothing  BTW to my post from yesterday a few posts up, I just gave up on the series one and bought another series 2. I couldn't find anything anywhere talking about whether or not the hacks for the series ones would work with software Vr. 3.5 or not. The most recent I saw them post about was 3.1. 

One other thing... The Series 2 I have on the way is a Philips DSR704. From what I have read, the hardware is identical to that of the Samsung SIR S4040R that I currently have. And I believe I read somewhere that using the Samsung Instantcake image I have would work just changing the brand name on the menus and sys info screen. 

If that is correct, would I be better off using the Samsung image I have or just zipper the original Philips drive? I really don't need any extra capacity so I don't want to go through the process of talking my wife into another 40 - 50 bucks for a bigger new drive.

TIA,

Rick


----------



## JWThiers

Rick-s said:


> Would anyone say there is a good reason to keep the original drive intact once the replacement has proven itself? I hate to see a 40G hard drive just lying around doing nothing  BTW to my post from yesterday a few posts up, I just gave up on the series one and bought another series 2. I couldn't find anything anywhere talking about whether or not the hacks for the series ones would work with software Vr. 3.5 or not. The most recent I saw them post about was 3.1.
> 
> One other thing... The Series 2 I have on the way is a Philips DSR704. From what I have read, the hardware is identical to that of the Samsung SIR S4040R that I currently have. And I believe I read somewhere that using the Samsung Instantcake image I have would work just changing the brand name on the menus and sys info screen.
> 
> If that is correct, would I be better off using the Samsung image I have or just zipper the original Philips drive? I really don't need any extra capacity so I don't want to go through the process of talking my wife into another 40 - 50 bucks for a bigger new drive.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Rick


Never run a series 1 so I can't speak to that, but yes it doesn't really matter which cake mix you buy they should all work. Personally I would get a larger drive anyway, but If you are going to use the drive that is already installed, you do not need to reimage the drive. You can just install the zipper using the current drive and that OS gets hacked. You still have an Instant cake ISO to put on the zipper disk, but you don't have to install it. This will keep your current recordings so you won't lose anything. If things go bad you can use the image but, you don't need to install a new image to use zipper.

The zipper instructions aren't really clear if you NEED to have the Instant cake ISO, or if you can just put any image file in (called 000001 of course) or if you can omit an image altogether. Personally If I were writing the zipper I would require the Instant Cake ISO (it gives a known start point to fall back to, but thats me).


----------



## Rick-s

JWThiers said:


> but yes it doesn't really matter which cake mix you buy they should all work.


Ok I thought I had read that somewhere. I bought the instantcake for the samsung a few weeks ago when I did the zipper on it (upgrading the drive size) but the Philips I just bought... waiting for it to arrive.... is just one for my bedroom and won't get the recording use. It will mainly be used for those instances where there are 3 shows on at once, or other shows my wife may want. Sometimes, size doesn't really matter! 

If there isn't any real reason to hold on to the original drive from my samsung since it is working great with the larger drive, I think I'll put it to better use than sitting on a shelf.

Thanks for the info,

Rick


----------



## tivoupgrade

Rick-s said:


> One other thing... The Series 2 I have on the way is a Philips DSR704. From what I have read, the hardware is identical to that of the Samsung SIR S4040R that I currently have. And I believe I read somewhere that using the Samsung Instantcake image I have would work just changing the brand name on the menus and sys info screen.


The image from a Philips unit will work on a Samsung (and vice versa) and there are other images that appear to be interchangable within certain families of products. Aside from the differences you are noting, there will also be another difference - the system will know that it has the 'wrong' software on it, and it can be verified by comparing the last three digits of the software revision information (shown in the SI thread) to the first three digits of your service ID. If your unit dials in and attempts to update its software, the wrong configuration will be reported, your software won't update, and it will confuse TiVo's servers (this is not speculation).

It has been mentioned here at TCF before, and it is one of the only official positions TiVo has taken within the upgrade realm; don't install the 'wrong' software on your unit. (ie for you veterans out there, I'm referring to the 'dont be a moron threads authored by Richard Bullwinkle many years ago).

So with that in mind, PLEASE don't install the 'wrong' version of the software on your units; and if you do, PLEASE don't talk about it here; it will potentially attract the undue attention of TiVo/DirecTV folks who already made it clear that they don't want to see this. Yes, this is a very dated notion. No, as far as I know noone position on it has changed.

Also, to comment on JWTiers post - you are correct (as far as I know): zipper does not require you to use an image that is pulled out of InstantCake; you can use any 'standard' backup file, just rename as directed.

My recommendation to you would be to make a backup of your new drive (after testing the unit to ensure everything works as expected; TEST it on a new blank drive, do your zippering on the new drive and then put your backup away for safekeeping - that way if and when you hose your upgraded drive (or it breaks) you have quick fix by installing your old drive while you get things sorted out.

Cheers and happy upgrading,
Lou


----------



## JWThiers

tivoupgrade said:


> The image from a Philips unit will work on a Samsung (and vice versa) and there are other images that appear to be interchangable within certain families of products. Aside from the differences you are noting, there will also be another difference - the system will know that it has the 'wrong' software on it, and it can be verified by comparing the last three digits of the software revision information (shown in the SI thread) to the first three digits of your service ID. If your unit dials in and attempts to update its software, the wrong configuration will be reported, your software won't update, and it will confuse TiVo's servers (this is not speculation).
> 
> It has been mentioned here at TCF before, and it is one of the only official positions TiVo has taken within the upgrade realm; don't install the 'wrong' software on your unit. (ie for you veterans out there, I'm referring to the 'dont be a moron threads authored by Richard Bullwinkle many years ago).
> 
> So with that in mind, PLEASE don't install the 'wrong' version of the software on your units; and if you do, PLEASE don't talk about it here; it will potentially attract the undue attention of TiVo/DirecTV folks who already made it clear that they don't want to see this. Yes, this is a very dated notion. No, as far as I know noone position on it has changed.
> 
> Also, to comment on JWTiers post - you are correct (as far as I know): zipper does not require you to use an image that is pulled out of InstantCake; you can use any 'standard' backup file, just rename as directed.
> 
> My recommendation to you would be to make a backup of your new drive (after testing the unit to ensure everything works as expected; TEST it on a new blank drive, do your zippering on the new drive and then put your backup away for safekeeping - that way if and when you hose your upgraded drive (or it breaks) you have quick fix by installing your old drive while you get things sorted out.
> 
> Cheers and happy upgrading,
> Lou


Thanks Lou you are correct absolutely if you are just upgrading your drive Use either a backup of your tivo or the image for your specific model. In which case they are supporting your work. Hacking falls into a slightly different realm in that they don't support your HACKED unit.

Acknowledging what Lou has said I personally don't RECOMMEND using the wrong image, but it would work except for the the things he noted for the reasons he noted. For those of us that are hacking our DTivo's and tivo's, we are usually not allowing upgrades to the OS anyway so... it is kind of moot anyway. That said, if you want to go back to an unhacked system, definitely use the image for your model. One thing that I do recommend that is a solution is If you can, get all the same model tivo in the first place and then it is not an issue.


----------



## Rick-s

JWThiers said:


> One thing that I do recommend that is a solution is If you can, get all the same model tivo in the first place and then it is not an issue.


I wanted to do that but the price wasn't falling into place. I'm somewhat of a cheapskate ... Maybe age did that to me ... 

Being that I have the Instantcake for the Samsung, and I really don't want to buy another hard drive, I'll look into copying the original Philips drive onto the original Samsung and zipper that. That way, I'll have the original Philips drive to fall back on, and the Instantcake to get the Samsung up and running if needed.

Worst case, I could live without the tivo for a few days until I could get a new drive up and running in either unit.

Thanks so much for the informative replies.

Rick


----------



## jim5359

Da Goon said:


> The zipper installs backported drivers while the drive is in the pc. So if you can't get the ptvnet configuration setup properly, the zipper will install the necessary drivers so that your adapter will work the first time you boot up.


Today I attempted to scrap PTVNet and rebuild my hard drive using the zipper. I had some problems at first - after installing the zipper I'd put the drive in the Tivo. It would boot up and my network adapter had all green lights but I still couldn't connect to it. But after reading the zipper threads some more I found others having the same problem and a newer version was available since I had downloaded it a week ago. I downloaded the latest from the website and viola! I was able to telnet and run the enhancement script with no problems using my Linksys USB200M v2.

Thanks for your help! This enhancement script rocks, and so does the zipper!

P.S. Unrelated to this thread, but I still had the reboot problem when accessing music files and running JavaHMO on my PC. I uninstalled JavaHMO and installed Tivo Desktop. Now it seems I am able to play music files with no problem. I may be able to get JavaHMO to work but that's for another thread.


----------



## tjpotter

rbautch:

I Zippered a newly rebuilt drive for my HDVR2 6.2 a couple of days ago. Yesterday, I decided to install the on-screen clock you have included with the Enhancement script. I ran into a couple of issues I figured you might want to know about.

First, the website you have coded into the clock.sh script removed the free fonts, so the script won't complete. I edited a copy of the script to skip this step by commenting the lines. Then, after finding and ftping the correct font to my Dtivo, I ran the modified script. It added a new clock section to the rc.sysinit.author file and told me to reboot.

Second, after rebooting, the clock wasn't showing on the screen. I checked the logs and found the same error message generated every 1-2 seconds in the kernel log.

/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 29: 16743 Broken pipe echo " `date +\%I:\%M`"
16744 Exit 150 | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -T0 -l1 -d60 -c33 -btransparent2 -fgrey -S20 -F/var/hack/share/fonts/"Arial Narrow Bold Italic.ttf" >&/dev/null

I removed the clock lines from rc.sysinit.author and rebooted to stop the errors from filling the log file.

Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge and experience with those of us less talented in Tivo hacking.


----------



## Lord Vader

It'd be much easier to just do the ole S-P-S-9-S code to get the clock and timer.


----------



## rbautch

tjpotter said:


> rbautch:
> 
> I Zippered a newly rebuilt drive for my HDVR2 6.2 a couple of days ago. Yesterday, I decided to install the on-screen clock you have included with the Enhancement script. I ran into a couple of issues I figured you might want to know about.
> 
> First, the website you have coded into the clock.sh script removed the free fonts, so the script won't complete. I edited a copy of the script to skip this step by commenting the lines. Then, after finding and ftping the correct font to my Dtivo, I ran the modified script. It added a new clock section to the rc.sysinit.author file and told me to reboot.
> 
> Second, after rebooting, the clock wasn't showing on the screen. I checked the logs and found the same error message generated every 1-2 seconds in the kernel log.
> 
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 29: 16743 Broken pipe echo " `date +\%I:\%M`"
> 16744 Exit 150 | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -T0 -l1 -d60 -c33 -btransparent2 -fgrey -S20 -F/var/hack/share/fonts/"Arial Narrow Bold Italic.ttf" >&/dev/null
> 
> I removed the clock lines from rc.sysinit.author and rebooted to stop the errors from filling the log file.
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge and experience with those of us less talented in Tivo hacking.


Thanks for the observations. I'm going to update this script when I have a chance. In addition to the issues you noted, jlc gave me some useful code that should allow it to use much less resources.


----------



## rbautch

Here are the changes. 

- Fixed gotomydvr installation (I think)
- Updated NCID to 0.67
- Fix PTVnet compatibility

These changes are also incorporated into the latest Zipper.


----------



## scruffy

I'm getting this error with the new script.

Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.******.com[69.90.236.30]:80
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2120 KB 00:00 ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!

*Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Invalid tar magic
Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting..*

any idea of what the problem could be.


----------



## scruffy

scruffy said:


> I'm getting this error with the new script.
> 
> Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.******.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2120 KB 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> *Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Invalid tar magic
> Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
> Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting..*
> 
> any idea of what the problem could be.


I downloaded the zipper tool and pulled the needed files (tweak.sh, tweack_uninstall.sh and the rbautch_files.tgz) from there and put them in the /var/hack dir. then ran the tweak.sh and it ran fine.


----------



## HUGE2U

scruffy said:


> I'm getting this error with the new script.
> 
> Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script...
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.******.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2120 KB 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> *Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Invalid tar magic
> Unable to untar files archive. Could be a failed download.
> Adjusting your DNS settings. Please run tweak.sh again. Exiting..*
> 
> any idea of what the problem could be.


Same error for me 

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

Must have been a problem with my upload. Should be fixed now.


----------



## bkdvr

I zippered my HR10-250 - 6.3b yesterday. First, let me say that this made the whole process quite easy compared to few years ago when I hacked my SD dtivo.

One issue is that some lines in start.sh have DOS newlines (^M), so the HMO/HME hacks were not applied initially.

Another issue is when I extract (vstream) a show to my linux box, vsplit seg faults. It seems to work fine when I do it to my Windows PC using tytool. I've tried swapping out the vserver on the Tivo to the same version that's supplied with my linux vstream/vsplit, but that has no effect.



Code:


$ grep "^M" start.sh 
        echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
                        echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
        echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
                        echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
 sh /enhancements/b_install.sh &>/dev/null

- Benjamin


----------



## rbautch

bkdvr said:


> I zippered my HR10-250 - 6.3b yesterday. First, let me say that this made the whole process quite easy compared to few years ago when I hacked my SD dtivo.
> 
> One issue is that some lines in start.sh have DOS newlines (^M), so the HMO/HME hacks were not applied initially.
> 
> Another issue is when I extract (vstream) a show to my linux box, vsplit seg faults. It seems to work fine when I do it to my Windows PC using tytool. I've tried swapping out the vserver on the Tivo to the same version that's supplied with my linux vstream/vsplit, but that has no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ grep "^M" start.sh
> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
> sh /enhancements/b_install.sh &>/dev/null
> 
> - Benjamin


Thanks. Fixed now.


----------



## rpmws1

wondering if anyone could help me. I have about 5 HDVR2's hacked with 6.2 and good luck with all of them for a long time. I have one that I recently ran this script on again to get the better TWP on and tinker a bit to see what's been added. This box when it reboots after a week or so gets stuck on the Directv sattelite data download at boot up. Box is up ..can telnet file ..can play shows ..just stuck on sattelite data. The first time this happend I thought "logs"??? so i went into /var/logs and wiped them out and rebooted fine. Now it's just sitting here today and I wanted to dig in and figure out what's wrong before I do that again. here is a DU in my logs folder. below. It's not even a MB yet. I am 99% sure this problem is either a cron issue or a startup issue with the author file or either a partition slam out of space or something. But I wanted to ask if anyone else have seen this and know what it must be from exp? thanks in advance!!

office-bash# du -h
833K .
office-bash# du -h *
1.0K Otivoweb.log
899 cidcall.log
1.5K cron.test.out
448 cronlog-main
0 dvdlog
0 kdebug
32K kernel
0 maillog
41K messages
584 ncidd.log
0 secure
8.8K svclog
77 tcdebuglog
100K tclient
1.0K tivoweb.log
0 tvdebuglog
0 tverr
643K tvlog
office-bash#


----------



## Finnstang

When it hits the acquiring sat data screen, you can go to the menu and then list and watch something previously recorded? If so, it sounds more like an issue with the sat inputs. Have you tried either putting that HDVR2 in another location or moving another HDVR2 to that one's location? That should rule out things like bad multiswitch or cables.


----------



## rpmws1

Finnstang said:


> When it hits the acquiring sat data screen, you can go to the menu and then list and watch something previously recorded? If so, it sounds more like an issue with the sat inputs. Have you tried either putting that HDVR2 in another location or moving another HDVR2 to that one's location? That should rule out things like bad multiswitch or cables.


no need to try that (again) ..the very first time this happened that's what I tought ..so I took it down and took it into another room ..jumped on a different pair or inputs, rebooted and got the same result ..it just stalls at 9%. Then I brought it back to my original location, re-networked it ..rebooted 10 times using shell, rebooted 5 times via power and remote and same thing ..stuck at 9%. I then learned that deleting everything in /var/log and rebooting fixes it everytime. This seems to happen once a week and this always fixes it. The weird thing is there is only like 1MB of stuff in /var/log in the first place. I am not yet sure if it's a read write issue ..or a space issue yet but it has something to do with either /var as a whole or /var/log and it's not a big deal but very weird. Right now I have a cron job cleaning out the logs.


----------



## rpmws1

ok ..just thought of something ..timestamps will tell me what files are growing.

office-bash# cd /var
office-bash# ls -lh
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1.0k Jan 2 1970 cache
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Jan 2 1970 dev
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Nov 16 17:06 etc
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Jan 2 18:05 hack
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 14 09:25 log
drwxr-xr-x 2 1048576 -1870528 12.0k Jan 2 1970 lost+found
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 75 Jan 2 1970 mtab
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Jan 2 1970 packages
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Nov 21 08:18 persist
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Jan 2 1970 run
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Jan 2 18:05 spool
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1.0k Nov 16 17:06 state
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 15 05:15 timestamp
drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 3.0k Feb 15 05:15 tmp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Jan 2 1970 utils
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2 Feb 13 14:22 vardelete_flag

The most recent dir in that list is "tmp" 
a ls on tmp:

office-bash# ls -lh
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:07 ApgManager
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 484.0k Feb 15 03:34 Correlation.temp.14
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 31.9k Feb 15 03:54 Genre.temp.0
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 KnownHostComponent
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 NetworkVideoService
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 PassKeyComponent
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.1M Feb 15 03:54 Program.temp.42
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 596.9k Feb 15 03:34 ProgramToSeries.temp.18
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:08 RendezvousClient
srwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 Feb 13 15:06 S_EventSwitcherSocket83
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 15 03:21 ShowcaseHasClipIndex.temp.0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 15 03:21 ShowcaseHasProgramIndex.temp.0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 15 03:21 ShowcaseIdTmsIdToIdentIndex.temp.0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 15 03:21 ShowcaseIdentToIdIndex.temp.0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 15 03:21 ShowcaseIdentToProgramIndex.temp.0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.9M Feb 15 03:54 Showing.temp.36
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.9M Feb 14 16:54 Showing.temp.38
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:08 SiHost
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 SystemServices
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 788.2k Feb 15 03:34 Tms.temp.24
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 dbgc-mcp
prw------- 1 root root 0 Feb 13 15:06 hppm
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 huxley
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 mcp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 mfsd
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:07 myworld
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 13 15:08 myworld.lck
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 506 Feb 14 10:59 rating_debug.txt
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 shmemd
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1.0k Feb 13 15:06 tcphonehome
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Feb 13 15:06 tcphonehome.lck
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.4k Feb 15 05:15 tmkpidmap
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jan 2 1970 tmkpidmap.lock

some of those are getting big and growing. I haven't called TWP from the browser in weeks.

The only files that have changed seem to be in /tmp which links to /var/tmp or visa versa .I tried tailing with -f on some of these files and it looks like bins ..can't read what it is. Logs have quit writing also cause space that's left is low.


----------



## bhughes

I'm having probs with networking. I have a hdvr2 that I zippered with version 2.8 but cannot get a wusb11 v 2.8 wireless usb to work. I built a serial cable and managed to get minicom to get a bash prompt. during boot up I get the following message:

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x1915/0x2233) is not claimed by any active driv.

ifconfig shows only the local loopback if:
bash-2.02# ifconfig
lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:1100 (1.0 Kb) TX bytes:1100 (1.0 Kb)

lsmod shows :

bash-2.02# lsmod
Module Size Used by Not tainted
vnetusba 173520 2
usb-ohci 23888 0 (unused)
usbcore 101936 0 [vnetusba usb-ohci]
router 66896 36
therm 1488 0
fan 2240 0
ideturbo 5216 1
irblast 3792 0 (unused)
brcmdrv-rb 1228256 138
cobra 91264 4
oslink 26112 12
ircatch 26832 2
i2c_Series2 14320 0 [therm fan cobra]
modemtty_Series2 4896 0
fpga 1920 2
tivoconfig  960 0 (unused)

I see in /etc/hotplug that the vendor/product is there under the vnetusba :

device vnetusba firmware atmel503a
product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter
product 03eb 7604 Atmel AT76C503A-i3863 Adapter
product 03eb 7605 Atmel AT76C503A-RFMD Adapter
product 050d 0050 Belkin F5D6050 ver 2000
product 05dd ff31 Addtron AWU-120
product 077b 2219 Linksys WUSB11 v2.6
product 0864 4100 NETGEAR MA101
product 0864 4102 NETGEAR MA101 rev B
product 0d5c a002 SMC2662W V.2 / Belkin F5D6050
product 1915 2233 Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
product 2001 3200 D-Link DWL-120 rev E

Do I have to do something to load the firmware to the device?

I found references to some backported modules but am unsure where to get them.

There is also a reference to a new tweak.sh file but the attachment at the top of this monster thread dl's the same tweak.zip file that has the 9-20-2006 date.

I am sure that I am doing something wrong but darned if I can figure it out.

Also, top reports a system load of around 2.5 is this normal? I edited rc.sysinit.author to not start up tivoweb and cron until I get this figured out.

Any help is appreciated this is my first post looking for help and I have researched myself into a significant headache. I more information is neeed please let me know.

TIA

Bret

Added 2-16-2007
I got the instant cake image for a hdvr2 should I have gotten the image for a standalone?

Well it is working now. I rezippered twice but now I am wondering if I was running zipper.sh instead of the binary. I know this is probably in the wrong thread and should be in the zipper thread but I did not want to cross post. I did NOT use a different image but continued with the same one that DVRUpgrade sent me to when I selected Hughes / HDVR2. I have telnet from via putty and tivoweb that I have checked out so far. This is really pretty neat stuff.

Thanks to all who have come before.

Bret


----------



## pgaulson

I have hacked three Directv Tivo's: one with Gunny's Unguide then two with Zipper from Mar '06. Because I wanted to update TWP, etc., I re-ran tweak. I can no longer connect with linksys USB200M v2, used on one of my Tivo's. Fortunately, my other devices are older and still work. But, somehow my driver for USB200M v2 was wiped out and I can't figure out how to get it back. When I uninstall and reinstall tweak, it doesn't ask about reinstalling usb 2.0 drivers. It says 

"skipping backport driver installation, settings found in MFS"

How do I get tweak to not skip backport driver installation so I can get it back? Are there settings I should change in MFS and if so, how do I change or delete them?


----------



## rbautch

pgaulson said:


> I have hacked three Directv Tivo's: one with Gunny's Unguide then two with Zipper from Mar '06. Because I wanted to update TWP, etc., I re-ran tweak. I can no longer connect with linksys USB200M v2, used on one of my Tivo's. Fortunately, my other devices are older and still work. But, somehow my driver for USB200M v2 was wiped out and I can't figure out how to get it back. When I uninstall and reinstall tweak, it doesn't ask about reinstalling usb 2.0 drivers. It says
> 
> "skipping backport driver installation, settings found in MFS"
> 
> How do I get tweak to not skip backport driver installation so I can get it back? Are there settings I should change in MFS and if so, how do I change or delete them?


Are you sure it didn't say:


Code:


"Wireless settings found in MFS."
"Skipping backport driver installation..."


----------



## pgaulson

rbautch said:


> Are you sure it didn't say:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "Wireless settings found in MFS."
> "Skipping backport driver installation..."


Actually, that's probably exactly what it said and I apologize for not being exact.

*Is there an easy way that I can install the drivers for Linksys USB200M version 2, and then not have them wiped out in any future uninstall/reinstall of tweak?*

If this issue has been adressed already in earlier posts, I could not find it. I did see some instances where others were losing telnet connectivity after running tweak, but those seemed related to use of later versions of the Zipper. My Tivo's all work just fine and I like the update for TivoWebPlus, except I now can only connect with earlier adapters, like the Linksys USB200M version 1. I never had this problem, back in Mar/Apr '06, whenever I did any tweak uninstall/reinstall's. I confess that I've not been reading the hundreds of posts since then -- I was simply enjoying my hacked Tivo's with all the benefits of MRV, Tivowebplus, TyTool, etc. I really appreciate all the great work you and Gunny have done, not just for providing the Zipper and Enhancements but even more for the fantastic job since then with all the support!


----------



## rbautch

pgaulson said:


> Actually, that's probably exactly what it said and I apologize for not being exact.
> 
> *Is there an easy way that I can install the drivers for Linksys USB200M version 2, and then not have them wiped out in any future uninstall/reinstall of tweak?*
> 
> If this issue has been adressed already in earlier posts, I could not find it. I did see some instances where others were losing telnet connectivity after running tweak, but those seemed related to use of later versions of the Zipper. My Tivo's all work just fine and I like the update for TivoWebPlus, except I now can only connect with earlier adapters, like the Linksys USB200M version 1. I never had this problem, back in Mar/Apr '06, whenever I did any tweak uninstall/reinstall's. I confess that I've not been reading the hundreds of posts since then -- I was simply enjoying my hacked Tivo's with all the benefits of MRV, Tivowebplus, TyTool, etc. I really appreciate all the great work you and Gunny have done, not just for providing the Zipper and Enhancements but even more for the fantastic job since then with all the support!


You are the first one to provide enough information for me to identify the issue. The uninstall script removes backported drivers and restores your original ones. If you have wireless settings in MFS, tweak.sh will skip the installation of backported drivers. Obviously, you have some residual wireless settings on your system, which is causing the problem. I'll adjust the next version of tweak.sh to handle this better, but in the meantime you can fix it by removing the wireless remnants from your tivo. To do this, run network-delete.tcl, and then net-launch.sh, both in the enhancements directory.

edit: I modified the enhancement script to handle wireless remnants in MFS. Try running tweak.sh again to see if it fixes your issue.


----------



## pgaulson

Opps! Now I've lost all connectivity! I did as you suggested on one of my tivos: cd /enhancements and then "tivosh network-delete.tcl" and then "sh net-launch.sh". These both seemed to run properly, and I was asked to enter my static IP and router IP addresses. There was no wireless_flag in root.

Then, I did sh tweak_uninstall.sh and then sh tweak.sh.

Here's an extracted portion of what I got when tweak ran this time:

Enter a short name for this tivo here: Three
Modifying your bash prompt with name "Three"
Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: n

Checking network settings...
The following IP parameters found in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.64
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

<deleted>

Appending usb.map for backported drivers...

Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: y
Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...

I thought for sure this was going to fix my problem since the script was now installing drivers instead of skipping backport driver installation. But !!! Now, no connectivity at all, even with the old adapters. They do not light up at all. I did try re-booting a second time, but no change.

Can I do something using a serial cable? I do have one but have never used it, so I'll need some help with that. Or, do I now need to remove the drive and re-zipper to get connectivity again? (I still have the Zipper CD which I created Mar '06).

I did not do anything yet to my other two Tivo's, so if you want me to display any files or list the files in any directories, let me know. Perhaps this will help you determine just what led to this happening (i.e., what exactly have I done by running the latest tweak scripts on Tivo's that were zippered almost a year ago).

Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

pgaulson said:


> Opps! Now I've lost all connectivity! I did as you suggested on one of my tivos: cd /enhancements and then "tivosh network-delete.tcl" and then "sh net-launch.sh". These both seemed to run properly, and I was asked to enter my static IP and router IP addresses. There was no wireless_flag in root.
> 
> Then, I did sh tweak_uninstall.sh and then sh tweak.sh.
> 
> Here's an extracted portion of what I got when tweak ran this time:
> 
> Enter a short name for this tivo here: Three
> Modifying your bash prompt with name "Three"
> Do you want to add color to your bash prompt? [y/n]: n
> 
> Checking network settings...
> The following IP parameters found in MFS:
> IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.64
> Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
> Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
> DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
> DHCP is off
> NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS
> 
> <deleted>
> 
> Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
> 
> Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
> MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: y
> Backing up old driver(s) to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...
> 
> I thought for sure this was going to fix my problem since the script was now installing drivers instead of skipping backport driver installation. But !!! Now, no connectivity at all, even with the old adapters. They do not light up at all. I did try re-booting a second time, but no change.
> 
> Can I do something using a serial cable? I do have one but have never used it, so I'll need some help with that. Or, do I now need to remove the drive and re-zipper to get connectivity again? (I still have the Zipper CD which I created Mar '06).
> 
> I did not do anything yet to my other two Tivo's, so if you want me to display any files or list the files in any directories, let me know. Perhaps this will help you determine just what led to this happening (i.e., what exactly have I done by running the latest tweak scripts on Tivo's that were zippered almost a year ago).
> 
> Let me know. Thanks!


If you can get your serial cable working, check out /lib/modules to see if the backported modules were installed, and also check /etc/hotplug/usb.map to see if it was appending with backported driver entries. You can do the same by pulling the drive.


----------



## pgaulson

Here's what's in my other Tivo that was originally hacked with Zipper in Mar '06; I assume it's the same. What do I do to determine if backported drivers are there?

Two-bash# cd /lib/modules
Two-bash# ls
af_packet.o ircatch-atmel.o sd_mod.o
ax8817x.o ircatch.o sg.o
bcm7315tty.o ircatch_Gen04.o si9190.o
brcmdrv-7315.o isofs.o sr_mod.o
brcmdrv-rb.o kaweth.o therm.o
cdrom.o kfirm.o tivo_pwmdrv.o
cobra.o kfirm_Gen04.o tivoconfig.o
drivers2.4.20.tgz modemtty_Gen04.o tvinput.o
fan.o modemtty_Series2.o tvinput_Gen04.o
fanstub.o msdos.o tvinput_falcon.o
fat.o oslink.o ubuddy.o
fpga.o p80211.o usb-ohci.o
i2c_Gen04.o pegasus.o usb-storage.o
i2c_Series2.o prism2_usb.o usbcore.o
ideturbo.o router.o usbnet.o
irblast.o rtl8150.o vfat.o
irblast_Gen04.o scsi_mod.o vnetusba.o
Two-bash#

And, here's what usb.map looks like:

##############################################################################
#
# File: usb.map
#
# Copyright (c) 2002-2003 TiVo Inc.
#
# This file specifies all the kernel module and USB device information
# the hotplug manager needs to do its job.
#
##############################################################################

[core modules]
module usbcore debug_core
module usb-ohci debug_core needs usbcore

[peripheral modules]
module pegasus debug_core
module rtl8150 debug_core
module ax8817x debug_core
module p80211
module prism2_usb needs p80211
module vnetusba

[wired network]

device pegasus
product 0411 0001 Melco LUA-TX
product 0411 0005 Melco LUA-TX
product 0411 0009 Melco LUA2-TX
product 045e 007a Microsoft MN-110
product 049f 8511 Compaq iPAQ Networking 10/100
product 04bb 0904 IO Data USB ET/TX
product 04bb 0913 IO Data USB ET/TX-S
product 0846 1020 NETGEAR FA101
product 0506 4601 3Com 3C460B
product 050d 0121 Belkin F5D5050
product 056e 200c Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e 4002 Laneed LD-USB/TX
product 056e 400b Laneed LD-USB/TX
 product 056e abc1 Laneed LD-USB/T
product 05cc 3000 Elsa Micolink USB2Ethernet
product 066b 200c Linksys USB10TX
product 066b 2202 Linksys USB10TX
product 066b 2203 Linksys USB100TX
product 066b 2204 Linksys USB100TX
product 066b 2206 Linksys USB
product 066b 400b Linksys USB100TX
product 067c 1001 SpeedStream USB
product 0707 0200 SMC 202 USB
product 07a6 0986 ADMtek AN986
product 07a6 8511 ADMtek ADM8511
product 07aa 0004 Correga FEther USB-TX
product 07b8 110c D-Link 110c
product 07b8 200c D-Link 200c
product 07b8 4002 D-Link DU-E100
product 07b8 4004 D-Link 4004
product 07b8 4007 D-Link 4007
product 07b8 400b D-Link 400b
product 07b8 400c D-Link 400c
product 07b8 4102 D-Link 4102
product 07b8 4104 D-Link 4104
product 07b8 abc1 D-Link DU-E10
product 07c9 b100 Allied Telesyn Int. AT-USB100
product 083a 1046 Accton USB 10/100
product 083a 5046 SpeedStream USB 10/100
product 08d1 0003 smartBridges smartNIC 2 PnP
product 08dd 0986 Billionton USB-100
product 08dd 0987 Billionton USBLP-100
product 08dd 0988 Billionton USBEL-100
product 08dd 8511 Billionton USBE-100
product 0951 000a Kingston KNU101TX
product 0e66 400c Hawking UF100
product 15e8 9100 SOHOware NUB100
product 2001 200c D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4001 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4002 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4003 D-Link DSB-650TX-PNA
product 2001 400b D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 4102 D-Link DSB-650TX
product 2001 abc1 D-Link DSB-650

device rtl8150
product 0bda 8150 RTL8150 device
product 0411 0012 Melco RTL8150 device

device ax8817x
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 07b8 420a Hawking UF200/TRENDnet TU2-ET100
product 0846 1040 NETGEAR FA120
product 2001 1a00 D-Link DUB-E100

[wireless network]

device prism2_usb firmware prism2
product 0411 0016 Melco WLI-USB-S11
product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510
product 049f 0033 Compaq/Intel PRO/Wireless
product 066b 2212 Linksys WUSB11 v2.5
product 066b 2213 Linksys WUSB12
product 067c 1022 Siemens SpeedStream 1022
product 0846 4110 Netgear MA111
product 08de 7a01 Prism device
product 09aa 3642 D-Link DWL-120 rev D
product 0b3b 1601 Hawking WU250
product 0baf 00eb US Robotics 1120
product 0d8e 7a01 Prism device
product 1668 0408 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1668 0421 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1915 2236 Linksys WUSB11 v3.0
product 2001 3700 D-Link DWL-122
product 2001 3702 D-Link DWL-120 rev F
product 413c 8100 Dell TrueMobile 1180
product 8086 1111 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B

device vnetusba firmware atmel503a
product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter
product 03eb 7604 Atmel AT76C503A-i3863 Adapter
product 03eb 7605 Atmel AT76C503A-RFMD Adapter
product 050d 0050 Belkin F5D6050 ver 2000
product 05dd ff31 Addtron AWU-120
product 077b 2219 Linksys WUSB11 v2.6
product 0864 4100 NETGEAR MA101
product 0864 4102 NETGEAR MA101 rev B
product 0d5c a002 SMC2662W V.2 / Belkin F5D6050
product 1915 2233 Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
product 2001 3200 D-Link DWL-120 rev E

This file does look like it has all the driver entries, including for USB200M v2 (product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2) -- I don't know why that entry is in there twice or why it's not indented like the others -- might this be the problem?

Again, this Tivo will no longer recognize my USB200M v2. I'll probably pull the drive and re-zipper, since I know that will get my connectivity back. It may be several days before I get the chance, however. I'll post again to this thread when I have any update. And, I think I'll wait for your next version of tweak.sh. Stay tuned!


----------



## rbautch

The backported driver entry is there, but that doesnt mean it's there for your other tivo. You'll need to check with a serial cable or pull the drive to make sure.


----------



## bkdvr

I found another issue with the enhancement scripts:

- start*.sh calls backup_run.sh
- backup_run.sh remounts / as a read-only filesystem
- start*.sh continues on assuming that / is read-write, so you get some errors because appending to rc.sysinit.author fails

Since the backup_run.sh is used in the cron jobs, it's probably easier to have start*.sh remount,rw after calling backup_run.sh.

- Benjamin


----------



## pgaulson

rbautch said:


> The backported driver entry is there, but that doesnt mean it's there for your other tivo. You'll need to check with a serial cable or pull the drive to make sure.


*OK -- a success story! Many thanks to rbautch!*

First, I connected with a serial cable and ran sh tweak_uninstall.sh. Then I rebooted, after which I was able to connect (using an early adapter but not the USB200M v2).

Next, I ran sh tweak.sh where I find that rbautch has modified the script for backported drivers (I assume due to my problem posted earlier in this thread) and *heres what I selected for this:*

Appending usb.map for backported drivers...

Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers for increased speed of
MRV tranfers and video extraction? [y/n]: y

Wireless settings found in MFS. If you
are indeed using a wireless adapter, installing
backported drivers could break your connection.
Do you want to continue with backported drivers? [y/n]: n
Skipping USB 2.0 installation...

I could still connect with my early adapters (but not my USB200M v2). Everything was back to normal, pretty much the same as when I started.

Note to rbautch: if you want, I can PM you with a word document containing the following info from my Tivo at this point:

What appears in /lib/modules
And, what appears in /lib/modules/backups-orig
What appears in usb.map
And, what I see thats different from this in usb.map.orig

Let me know.

Next, I ran sh tweak_uninstall.sh again. (Note: I see where the script states Skipping driver restore ; Im not sure if thats also new).

Finally, I ran sh tweak.sh only this time I opted to continue with backported drivers (hoping to enable my USB200M v2). And -- success! I can still connect, *plus I now can also do so with my USB200M v2*. Hooray! Original problem solved! Many thanks!

I have already repeated the uninstall/reinstall on another of my Tivo's, and verified it also now connects with my USB200M. Soooo ... whatever rbautch changed in his tweak script has worked for me; hopefully, there might be others who will also benefit with the connectivity improvements for their "early" zipper version Tivo's when they uninstall/reinstall tweak in order to get all the latest enhancements available.


----------



## sk33t3r

I neve had any issue with my usb200m v2 with zipper


----------



## rbautch

Pgaulson identified the issue to be residual wireless settings in MFS, which caused the script not to install backported drivers. I modified the script to allow you to give you the option to force the installation of backported drivers regardless of wireless settins (see above), which fixed the issue. I believe this will eliminate all the "I ran tweak.sh and lost my connection" reports.


----------



## dcbarry

Rbautch:

Just thought you might want to update your root post on the thread here to address the status of 6.3b/6.3c. THe current post refers to 6.3a. 

CHeers,

d.


----------



## buckeyebob

I found a Tivo series 2 
Model TCD 540080 need to know if it will work with Pansat 3500
and does it take codes or what to get it going.

thanks


----------



## rbautch

dcbarry said:


> Rbautch:
> 
> Just thought you might want to update your root post on the thread here to address the status of 6.3b/6.3c. THe current post refers to 6.3a.
> 
> CHeers,
> 
> d.


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## juzzie

Sorry if I'm asking it in a wrong place, but I have a question about enpadplus feature installed by zipper with enhancement script.

When I check with "ps" command in telnet session, the endplus is running. What seems strange to me is that there are both "endpad.tcl" and "endpadplus.tcl" in my /enhancements directory. The author file is launching only endpadplus. Is it OK or should I also add a command to launch endpad.tcl? 

Forgive me if it's a dumb question, but is this enpadplus feature accessible only from tivowebplus interface? I don't see a separate tab or options window to configure this feature. The only place that adjusts padding (adds time to the start/stop recording) is the Channel Grid tab after I select a channel and title to record. Over there is the drop down menu where I can add some time to the biginning and end of the recording. Is this it?


----------



## rbautch

juzzie said:


> Sorry if I'm asking it in a wrong place, but I have a question about enpadplus feature installed by zipper with enhancement script.
> 
> When I check with "ps" command in telnet session, the endplus is running. What seems strange to me is that there are both "endpad.tcl" and "endpadplus.tcl" in my /enhancements directory. The author file is launching only endpadplus. Is it OK or should I also add a command to launch endpad.tcl?
> 
> Forgive me if it's a dumb question, but is this enpadplus feature accessible only from tivowebplus interface? I don't see a separate tab or options window to configure this feature. The only place that adjusts padding (adds time to the start/stop recording) is the Channel Grid tab after I select a channel and title to record. Over there is the drop down menu where I can add some time to the biginning and end of the recording. Is this it?


Endpadplus is for dual tuner directivos. Endpad is for single tuner standalones.


----------



## juzzie

rbautch said:


> Endpadplus is for dual tuner directivos. Endpad is for single tuner standalones.


I have Directv tivo samsung 4040r which is dual tuner. So endpadplus is the right thing to run. 

Can you please shed more light on my other question on where to access and how to control that feature? Thanks.


----------



## FedEx

I have 3 standard definition receivers on a wired network all of them are working great. Only thing I really care about is the MRV feature. I just installed 6.3 download on my HR10-250 and all went well till I tried the MRV. The now playing list shows the 3 other standard definition receivers but shows a empty now playing list. Those receivers do not even see my HR10-250. Is it true that MRV is not capable on the HR10-250. IF it is can you please direct me in the right direction to make this work.


----------



## Lord Vader

Correct. MRV is not possible on the HR10-250. Check out the other forum for info on MovieLoader.


----------



## aepman

I'm having a problem getting the script yo complete over a wireless connection. I've got 4 hacked Directivo units. I zippered and enhanced them last in December of 2005. Recently I noticed /var had gotten wiped. I installed TWP and was not too concerned. 

With the release of 6.2a, I decided I would rerun the enhancement script and get everything working before running Slicer to upgrade. Everything thing went like clockwork on the 3 wired units. However, I am running into problems on the wireless one. 

The script downloaded and ran the uninstall script without any problems. It then proceeds to download the new files, again without any problems. In fact, everything goes fine until it checks the network settings. It checks them fine and reports back correctly, but it stops at that point. The last thing it displays is that WEP is disabled. The curser just sits on the next line blinking. I do not loose my connection. I can ftp to my box and can telnet back in. If I rerun the script, everything goes fine until this same point. 

Anyone have any suggestions? 

Todd


----------



## aepman

Never mind. I'm not sure what happened, but I noticed on the time stamps that ifconfig was copying to /sbin every time I ran the script. However, /enhancements/ipaddress_flag still had the time stamp from my 1st attempt. Since I was fairly sure my network would still be working, I rebooted the TiVo. When it came back up, the script ran without a problem. 

Todd


----------



## oldhack

buckeyebob said:


> I found a Tivo series 2
> Model TCD 540080 need to know if it will work with Pansat 3500
> and does it take codes or what to get it going.
> 
> thanks


if youre talking about a stand alone then maybe. get an IR blaster and put it on the pansat. In setup choose hughes reciever and see if it will work.If your 3500 doesnt have a hughes code in it, it may not work.
it works with the pansat 2500a fine. If you have any more questions about it, you should go to a site thats better suited for pansats. google FTA sites.
good Luck


----------



## jaxgent

Buyer beware that the Belkin FD5050 is a ver 1.0 USB unit and slow as molasses. Nowhere on the box did it mention this. Top thruput from my Tivo to the PC 0.52 megs a sec! 

Return not possible, threw out the box prior to testing.


----------



## lew

HDVR2, current software 6.2a, USB FA120. Worked fine until

1) Ran superpatch, set_mrv, ran wrong version first and enhancement script.

My driver is no longer being recognized. Excerpt from log follows:

I reinstalled enhancement script, I figured that would upgrade the driver (assuming my driver was corrupt.

ANY SUGGESTIONS.


> /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
> Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 1698 (counted=1686). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
> 
> Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 670 (counted=664). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
> 
> Inode 6152, i_blocks wrong 3178 (counted=3168). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
> 
> Fix summary information? yes
> 
> /dev/hda9: 806/32768 files (2.9% non-contiguous), 15698/131072 blocks
> Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
> ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
> hda9 is mounted.
> /dev/hda9: clean, 806/32768 files, 15698/131072 blocks
> /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
> Mounting /var
> /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
> Cleaning up files in /var
> Checking space in /var
> Mounting initial environment
> Starting logging daemons
> Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
> Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
> Loading input section drivers
> cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
> Loading output section drivers
> Splash the screen
> Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
> Remote control is TIVO
> MFS partition on /dev/hda10
> Loading Provo dssapp
> Look for debug board
> /tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Aug 11 2006
> Loading irblast
> Loading ideturbo
> Loading fan
> Loading therm
> Loading TvBus router
> Updating system clock
> Time set to: Wed Mar 7 01:57:27 2007
> Enabling local route
> Setting TCP keepalive parameters
> Checking for additional disk
> Start fan control
> First temperature parameters set:
> Terminal temp: 71
> Critical temp: 62
> Logging temp: 60
> Target temp: 50
> Lowest fan speed: 7
> /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
> Starting TvLauncher
> PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
> Waiting for launcher to start.
> Launcher is running.
> Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
> Checking for database conversions
> No upgrade to load
> Not upgrading software
> Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
> Starting Services.
> Microcode version is TiVo!
> Found hpk front panel model 1
> PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
> g to 32
> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver


----------



## ukerin

I want my channel logos back because a while back they disappeared after totally restarting my system.But I do not understand what this solution is about.My knowledge of the computer and Tivo is very limited .Is this something I do with my Tivo or on a computer.


----------



## cyklfreak

is there any way to keep this script from trying to d/l the latest from the web...
i hav dial-up(live in the boonies) But my tivos are on a router and I want MRV

when I run the script it stops when it can't d/l the newest file...

any ideas?


----------



## Da Goon

cyklfreak said:


> is there any way to keep this script from trying to d/l the latest from the web...
> i hav dial-up(live in the boonies) But my tivos are on a router and I want MRV
> 
> when I run the script it stops when it can't d/l the newest file...
> 
> any ideas?


Copy rbautch_files.tgz to the directory you're running tweak.sh from. You can find it in the zipper scripts. It's the file your tivo is looking for during the wget download.


----------



## Knocka

I had a connectivity problem and re-zippered my drive with the latest version. I have three problems and would appreciate any help:

(1) When I telnet to the drive, I cannot get a list of files and folders using the LS command. Instead, if I type ls at the bash prompt, I get PID TTY and then TIME CMD and then what look like time stamps (00:00:00). Before rezippering, I was able to list the files and folders.

(2) I ran tweak.sh. I said "R" to the question about removing the original Tivo image to save space. I hope this did not kill anything. When it asked if I wanted to install the USB 2.0 Drivers for greater speed, I said yes. After rebooting, my connection was again broken. I had to re-zipper again. I then tried saying "no" to the same question. After rebooting, connection broken. Cannot telnet in.

Bottom line is, if I run Tweak.sh, I break the connection. It must be overwriting the driver for the Linksys USB200 version 2. Is there a way to put the correct drivers back?


I appreciate the help.


----------



## joevv

Hi , I just upgradded from a previous version of the zipper to version 2.8.
when I telnet into the tivo and try to run tweak.sh it just hangs at the prompt . no error messages or anything. this happens no matter what command i try to run, eg; ls.

HDVR2 6.2


----------



## JWThiers

joevv said:


> Hi , I just upgradded from a previous version of the zipper to version 2.8.
> when I telnet into the tivo and try to run tweak.sh it just hangs at the prompt . no error messages or anything. this happens no matter what command i try to run, eg; ls.
> 
> HDVR2 6.2


How exactly did you "Ugrade from a previous version of zipper to 2.8"?


----------



## joshnat

Hi, I've been running a Phillips DSR7000 for more than a year now, having hacked with the Zipper. I think I updated the hack script last summer. I decided to update it again and ran uninstall_tweak.sh. Unfortunately, tweak.sh didn't work, so I downloaded, unzipped and ftp'd the newest to the /hacks directory. Now when I run it I get the following error:

tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
'weak.sh: line 32: ` fi

I have run Dos2Unix on it and get the same result. I'm using a Mac with Transmit as my ftp client, with transfers set as ASCII.


----------



## Finnstang

always have transfer set to binary when putting files on the TiVo.


----------



## joshnat

Finnstang said:


> always have transfer set to binary when putting files on the TiVo.


Oops. I knew it was one or the other. I'll try that and post results.


----------



## acii

joevv said:


> Hi , I just upgradded from a previous version of the zipper to version 2.8.
> when I telnet into the tivo and try to run tweak.sh it just hangs at the prompt . no error messages or anything. this happens no matter what command i try to run, eg; ls.
> 
> HDVR2 6.2


Oddly enough I just had the same experience. On two HDVR2's that I had hacked prior to the Zipper, I used 2.8 to rehack after my phone lines were left connected in the process of muddling up to 6.2a.

Both Tivos were upgraded to 6.2a finally using BTUx9's ingenious approach and upgraded in the last two days again by DTV. I used the Zipper yesterday on a 2-drive HDVR2 that went without a hitch yesterday. I had to reinstall Russ' superb Tweak.sh , but all was normal.

Today a single drive Zipper went fine using my 6.2a image (as I did yesterday) and is working fine without running the Enhancement script. In other words, it's still totally hacked after using Zipper. But in the process of trying to run tweak.sh, I get results similar to joevv.

The only reason I'm mildly surprised is that I've had occasion to use Tweak maybe 50 times and this is the first time I've seen it complain.

Telnet comes up with the prompt <none>#. Tweak.sh did complain about a lack of space due to tivoapp backup, but that was it. No output, etc.

Fortunately I had a serial cable attached when I rebooted from using the Zipper and saved the output. Maybe there's something to be learned in there.


----------



## rbautch

acii said:


> Oddly enough I just had the same experience. On two HDVR2's that I had hacked prior to the Zipper, I used 2.8 to rehack after my phone lines were left connected in the process of muddling up to 6.2a.
> 
> Both Tivos were upgraded to 6.2a finally using BTUx9's ingenious approach and upgraded in the last two days again by DTV. I used the Zipper yesterday on a 2-drive HDVR2 that went without a hitch yesterday. I had to reinstall Russ' superb Tweak.sh , but all was normal.
> 
> Today a single drive Zipper went fine using my 6.2a image (as I did yesterday) and is working fine without running the Enhancement script. In other words, it's still totally hacked after using Zipper. But in the process of trying to run tweak.sh, I get results similar to joevv.
> 
> The only reason I'm mildly surprised is that I've had occasion to use Tweak maybe 50 times and this is the first time I've seen it complain.
> 
> Telnet comes up with the prompt <none>#. Tweak.sh did complain about a lack of space due to tivoapp backup, but that was it. No output, etc.
> 
> Fortunately I had a serial cable attached when I rebooted from using the Zipper and saved the output. Maybe there's something to be learned in there.


This may a problem with your busybox distribution. Start reading here.


----------



## acii

rbautch said:


> This may a problem with your busybox distribution. Start reading here.


Reinstalled busybox at which point I go into a reboot loop:



Code:


 Terminal temp: 71                   
  Critical temp: 62                   
  Logging temp: 60
  Target temp: 50
  Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
Tmk Assertion Failure:
    Foreground, line 512 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvLauncher <83> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
  read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
  read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
  read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
  read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
  read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
  read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
  0x0075d588 0x0075fbf0 0x00612f18 0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread TvLauncher <83>: assertion failure
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.

Seems I have 6.2a on both partitions, so switching root might help, but bootpage -P command reverts to hda4 (using rw).

Also bootpage -ba shows 4 and 7 which are my root partitions instead of 3 and 6.
I'm using the version of bootpage that's used in zipper. I assume this is the correct version.

Boot problems that fail as this one does appear to be indecipherable, but it seems that this HDVR2 still has some working parts somewhere if I could get to them.

I'd appreciate any thoughts on this and thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Hard to believe busybox was the cause, but you could start by dd'ing your alternate root partition to you active one, making sure your author file is in tact. It also looks like bootpage is reporting the wrong kernel partitions - bootpage shows 3 and 6 on all my zippered tivos. So, you could also try dd'ing a hacked kernel to your boot partitions. It might just be easier to mount the drive in your pc, delete any remnants of busybox, and re-run the zipper on it.


----------



## acii

rbautch said:


> Hard to believe busybox was the cause, but you could start by dd'ing your alternate root partition to you active one, making sure your author file is in tact. It also looks like bootpage is reporting the wrong kernel partitions - bootpage shows 3 and 6 on all my zippered tivos. So, you could also try dd'ing a hacked kernel to your boot partitions. It might just be easier to mount the drive in your pc, delete any remnants of busybox, and re-run the zipper on it.


Hi, Russ

I really don't think busybox was the cause of all this. I've tried rerunning zipper, but not fully deleting busy box components. Mounting in the pc is certainly not a problem. That's where it's living these days.

Your note raises a question that might be relevant. When I reviewed serial output, I ftp'd tivoapp.original from my other hdvr2, burned it in the zipper cd.iso and then used cp to replace the app on the damaged hdvr2. Is there a significant difference in the use of dd vs. cp here?

Thanks for your assistance as always. Some good ideas here.


----------



## rbautch

Using cp to replace the tivoapp just replaces the tivoapp, or any other file. Using dd replaces the entire partition. I suggested it to help narrow down to problem to something other than an anomaly in your root filesystem partition. 

When I totally fubar a tivo, and the problem is not readily apparent, I take a known good drive from another tivo and put it in a pc with my problem drive. Then I dd the known good root and kernel partitions to the problem drive. If that doesnt work, then I do a clear and delete guide data, etc. If that doesn't work, I force an MFS repair with the green screen of death. If that doesn't work, I reimage. This is kind of a brute force approach when all else fails.


----------



## acii

rbautch said:


> Using cp to replace the tivoapp just replaces the tivoapp, or any other file. Using dd replaces the entire partition. I suggested it to help narrow down to problem to something other than an anomaly in your root filesystem partition.
> 
> When I totally fubar a tivo, and the problem is not readily apparent, I take a known good drive from another tivo and put it in a pc with my problem drive. Then I dd the known good root and kernel partitions to the problem drive. If that doesnt work, then I do a clear and delete guide data, etc. If that doesn't work, I force an MFS repair with the green screen of death. If that doesn't work, I reimage. This is kind of a brute force approach when all else fails.


The methodology of a programmer. Wish I had seen this prior to taking the last step (reimaging). I got fed up trying to repair things, particularly through the search engine used at DDB.

Prior to reimaging, I dd'd partition 7 to 4. For a brief moment I thought I had it, but linux choked on what is apparently a known bug in this version of Linux (ext2_check_page denial of service). I received the same error message when trying to access some files in /etc on the pc. Obviously some corruption somewhere.

My only serious losses were a couple of episodes of Rome and an episode of 24, all readily available.

Thanks once again for your assistance here and to the Community in general.


----------



## NLucier

rbautch said:


> tweak.sh is not actually the hack script, it's just a wrapper script that downloads the "main script" and runs it. If you want to skip the download, you can copy the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the Zipper CD to the same directory as tweak.sh. tweak.sh will recognize the archive and will skip the download.


Just something I found while trying to figure out why my Airlink adapter as well as a USB200Mv2.0 were not working on a newly 'zippered' box. The rbautch_files.tgz file that was included in the Zipper.zip file I downloaded apparently was old. When I ran tweak.sh, it didn't include the Airlink or USB200M entries in the usb.map file, nor did it include them during the initial Zipper operation while the drive is mounted in the PC. I still haven't gotten that to work yet..I need to use a USB200Mv1 still upon initially running Tweak, even though the guide I was using says it's done during the PC mounted portion. I ended up unistalling tweak and re-installing letting it use the auto-download and it worked fine.

Either the link to the download I used for zipper.zip was old (most likely) or the incorrect tgz file is in the current zipper and could be the cause of the problems I'm seeing while looking over the past few months of posts while researching my problem.

At this point I only have one problem with the newly zippered box.

The newly done box isn't working with MRV. It doesn't show my TivoServer which is fully viewable on my first DTivo. The two DTivo's also aren't displaying each other in the Now Playing list. I have made sure the MRV stuff was done using the module in TWP on the new box. Is there any kind of check that I coud be doing on the CLI that will show me that MRV is functioning as far as the Tivo knows? If it helps, this new box is one that I'm doing for a friend before he moves out of state and is currently unsubbed while they are in a rental house.

What logs would I need to pull from the Tivo to help figure this out?

EDIT: And now the MRV problem is solved. Had to run the superpatch again for some reason. Thought that was already done.

Nate


----------



## shn2006

Hi,
I've had zippered DTivo (DSR7000) for a while now and it was connected in wired mode through linksys usb2.0 adapter. I recently moved to new place and wired connectivity doesn't seem to be an option - so I got my self USB2.0 wireless adapter (Trendnet TEW-424UB) and need to set it up now.

Questions:
- Is this adapter supported - how do I know and if possible how do I add driver for that.
- How do I change the TCP parameters to go to wireless mode? I remember that original zipper screipt used to ask this things - not sure if I can do it directly through reload of tweak.sh
FYI I have made that cable (forgot ther name) and have used that for terminal connectivity in past.
Thanks for your help -If I'm in wrong forum, please let me know and I'll post it to the appropriate forum
ShN


----------



## rbautch

That adapter is not supported, and it's not easy to add a driver. I suggest either purchasing a supported wireless adapter, or using a wired adapter with a wireless bridge. To change your IP paramters to support wireless, run /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl.


----------



## rbautch

Here are the changes:

- Using Tivowebplus version 2.0. 
- Export TWP_DATA_DIR=/var/TWP to eliminate read-only errors when running TWP
- Added support for 8.1 software
- Misc fixes for standalones


----------



## shn2006

rbautch said:


> That adapter is not supported, and it's not easy to add a driver. I suggest either purchasing a supported wireless adapter, or using a wired adapter with a wireless bridge. To change your IP paramters to support wireless, run /enhancements/setSSIDwep.tcl.


Thanks. I will go the wireless bridge route.

: )

PS: Just out of curiosity - Could you please point me to any web resource that discusses updating/adding USB drivers to Tivo? Later this month I may have some time on hand when I could try some serious things with linux kernel.


----------



## texster

Thanks Russ.
Re-tweaked and all is good.

Questions/comments about the included version of TWP......

From the "Info" page:


> Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)
> 
> ./load.tcl differs from the distribution
> ./modules/backup.itcl differs from the distribution
> ./modules/ui_record.itcl.swp is missing from your installation


1. The TWP 2.0 DST fix wasn't implemented until distro 070321, but all times (TODO, current time etc.) look good on this modded earlier distribution.
2. Are the differences showing above correct for this version or is there something funky with my install?
3. Given the tweak script's "under the hood" mods to TWP is there any reason (or not) to update to the latest TWP distribution?


----------



## rbautch

The differences look right. I included a fairly recent TWP distribution (within a few weeks). The only change I made was to replace backup.itcl with a beta version that fixed a problem I was having restoring season passes on my 6.2a boxes. This beta may very well have been incorporated into the latest distribution. The only other change I made was to modify load.tcl to display your tivo name.


----------



## rbautch

shn2006 said:


> Thanks. I will go the wireless bridge route.
> 
> : )
> 
> PS: Just out of curiosity - Could you please point me to any web resource that discusses updating/adding USB drivers to Tivo? Later this month I may have some time on hand when I could try some serious things with linux kernel.


Look for Jamie's backported USB driver thread on DDB.


----------



## captainjrl

How do you upgrade to a newer version of this package?


----------



## SteelersFan

captainjrl said:


> How do you upgrade to a newer version of this package?


Run the latest tweak.sh (see first post in this thread). It will uninstall the previous version, download and install the latest. :up:


----------



## luder

I just want to mention my experiance couple days ago located http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346998

But, i'm not sure how to narrow what I went thru.

Long journey.....
I had a perfect 6.2 zipper with 160gb hardrive.. but, when 6.2a was rolling out I started getting issues.. I did get 6.2a from d* and cron erased it with a reboot i found out later that it was invoked by Swsystem.. And belive me it was frustrating i found every thing that was needed to allow 6.2a to stream to the unit but, took me 1 month before the due date. A tip is not to do any force calls everytime you do it just set's the date back further.. Finally, i realized that 6.2a was in MFS i started to do the procedures but, I didnt double check the right partition and all the domino's fell. So had to reinstall 6.2 to the 160gb hardrive. i decided to start over with a fresh 6.2 and finally recieved 6.2a..

So incause you didnt know my account was suspended b/c i was out of town. When i left it was 6.2 and when i came back i had a pending restart.. I had to make three iso's the first i don't remember what happen. The second iso was 2.9 zipper ISO it was created right when stonnersmurf found diff for tivoapp i remember sombody say you can use stonnersmurf fix merge the differance to NutKase.itcl. but, i waited a few weeks after and used 6.2a.itcl and zipped the second 6.2a zipper ISO with imgburn .. I then try to finish the process but, my usb ethernet was not reconized so it did not power up the usb adapter and thought well, maybe i should activate my service so i did and was able to watch tv but, was not able to record so I used C.D.E and re zipped with the third iso and still had the same symptoms so then i checked out system info it stated that a next call was in for a day or two @ 4am so i waited. 
When that time came i forced a call and it failed at negotiating

But, if it wasnt for JW,Gunny,Rbautch I wouldnt be writing this thank you for preventing a massive reconstruction I still have 6.2 drive as a backup and 6.2a as current and I just want you guys to pat yourselfs on your back and wish i could do more for you guys (if you guys have any car questions let me know).. I just want to thank you and guys that are not here for giving me strength.. And wouldnt be here without all of you and will continue to do my part to the fullest to my knowledge to help others.. I'll try to get my projects done for psu so watch out you guys i'm back in gear I hope everyone have a good friday b/c i know i need it...


----------



## MurrayW

I have an HR10-250 running 6.3C that is hacked and has been on 6.3C for a month or so. I decided to update to the newest tweak.sh and ran into some problems.
I telneted into my HR10-250, ran tweak.sh and it went through the process of uploading a new version and started running the script.

The first problem I had was when the script asked me if I wanted to install the Joe editor. This is what came back from the bash prompt after I said yes.


PHP:


tar: Write Error: No space left on device
 tar: Invalid tar magic

The script then proceeded to the next step, "Do you want to make Joe your default editor"...I said yes and the script continued through a few more steps. At the "Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers..." step, I said yes, and the script returned:


PHP:


Backing up old driver[S] to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...

 and quit responding. It has been hung at this step for ~45 minutes now. I am using a Netgear FA120 adapter.

What should I do to recover from this problem?

thanks,
Murray

Update: I Ctrl C'd out of the script, ran e2fsck and started tweak.sh again. I got past the first error at the Joe editor script but it still hung at the backing up drivers step.

Update2: I deleted the /lib/modules/backups-orig folder and ran tweak.sh again and the script ran fine this time!


----------



## thespacepope72

Thanks for posting this. I was having the same problem with the drivers as you had. Your solution worked well for me.



MurrayW said:


> I have an HR10-250 running 6.3C that is hacked and has been on 6.3C for a month or so. I decided to update to the newest tweak.sh and ran into some problems.
> I telneted into my HR10-250, ran tweak.sh and it went through the process of uploading a new version and started running the script.
> 
> The first problem I had was when the script asked me if I wanted to install the Joe editor. This is what came back from the bash prompt after I said yes.
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> tar: Write Error: No space left on device
> tar: Invalid tar magic
> 
> The script then proceeded to the next step, "Do you want to make Joe your default editor"...I said yes and the script continued through a few more steps. At the "Do you want to install USB 2.0 drivers..." step, I said yes, and the script returned:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> Backing up old driver[S] to /lib/modules/backups-orig, installing new drivers...
> 
> and quit responding. It has been hung at this step for ~45 minutes now. I am using a Netgear FA120 adapter.
> 
> What should I do to recover from this problem?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray
> 
> Update: I Ctrl C'd out of the script, ran e2fsck and started tweak.sh again. I got past the first error at the Joe editor script but it still hung at the backing up drivers step.
> 
> Update2: I deleted the /lib/modules/backups-orig folder and ran tweak.sh again and the script ran fine this time!


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Update: I Ctrl C'd out of the script, ran e2fsck and started tweak.sh again. I got past the first error at the Joe editor script but it still hung at the backing up drivers step.
> 
> Update2: I deleted the /lib/modules/backups-orig folder and ran tweak.sh again and the script ran fine this time!


Running out of space can definitely cause problems on many fronts. An easy place to free up a ton of space is tivoapp backups in /tivobin. Deleting backup tivoapps and other files often leaves orphaned inodes which doesn't free up the space you expect. I prefer to run 'e2fsck -p' to fix it. Running "df" at bash will tell you how much space you actually have left.


----------



## Cure

I reran the enhancement script (several times), and something strange seems to be happening. I can't open the TivoWebPlus directory (I want to add Hackman) and I get this error message:

550 Directory change failed; permission denied.
Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing

Any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## Da Goon

Cure said:


> I reran the enhancement script (several times), and something strange seems to be happening. I can't open the TivoWebPlus directory (I want to add Hackman) and I get this error message:
> 
> 550 Directory change failed; permission denied.
> Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
> 
> Any idea what the problem could be?


Shutdown TWP and try it again.


----------



## Cure

Thanks for the quick reply but it didn't work. Any other ideas?


----------



## luder

Cure said:


> Thanks for the quick reply but it didn't work. Any other ideas?


did you download the latestest tgz file?


----------



## Cure

I reran tweak and it downloaded right from the script.

I was wondering if it had something to do with permissions; it says owner is 15633 and only owner can read, write or execute. It won't let me chmod, at least not from the ftp client.

***UPDATE: chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus worked, I think.***

Thanks to all for your thoughts.


----------



## Cure

rbautch said:


> An easy place to free up a ton of space is tivoapp backups in /tivobin.


I have tivoapp, tivoapp.tmp and tivoapp.orig all the same size. Can I delete the .tmp and the .orig? Or just the .tmp?


----------



## Finnstang

You might want to ftp them to your pc, but assuming your Dtivo is running correctly and the tivoapp is patched correctly, then yes you can get rid of them to free up space.


----------



## Captain 80s

It was suggested I ask over here.

Recently re-ran tweak on my two units to get the latest and to get TWP 2.0.

Both updates went smoothly. I can access both units via TWP. Version shows 2.0 on both, but only one has the 'net config' tab to change my parameters. 

Any ideas why only one has it?

Thanks for any insight.
Mike.


----------



## bdeweese

Just discovered the script a few days ago - nice job! Just curious about the 30 sec skip feature. Does the script currently enable that? If so, does it work with 6.3 c/d? I ran the script with no errors, but 30 sec skip doesn't work and I would like to get it working if possible. I have the HR10-250 and now 6.3d - although it didn't work in 6.3c either.

Thanks! Bob


----------



## rbautch

bdeweese said:


> Just discovered the script a few days ago - nice job! Just curious about the 30 sec skip feature. Does the script currently enable that? If so, does it work with 6.3 c/d? I ran the script with no errors, but 30 sec skip doesn't work and I would like to get it working if possible. I have the HR10-250 and now 6.3d - although it didn't work in 6.3c either.
> 
> Thanks! Bob


I just uploaded a new version that works with 6.3d. It does indeed apply the 30-sec skip patch (and other tivoapp patches), but only if your tivo was just Zippered. You can easily fool it by creating a file in your root directory called zipper_flag, and then running tweak.sh again. This will uninstall your current version, download the latest version, and apply the tivoapp patches.


----------



## bdeweese

Great rbautch! Thanks for the fast response too. I hadn't used zipper (probably should have) but rather used instantcake/ptvnetwork this time round. I had always manually hacked my drives prior, but I'm getting too old and lazy these days, so your script really came in handy. I will do as you suggested and rerun the script. Any likelihood that you will incorporate those options into the script for non-zippered users in the future, or are most of the folks already using zipper to begin with?

Thanks again!! Bob


----------



## Skippy

Long time ago, I Zippered my DTivo and installed the rbautch script. Back then, my network was numbered in the 172.31.100.X range and I chose to use static addressing with the IP address 172.31.100.50 for my DTivo. Now, I've been forced to renumber my network to the 192.168.1.x range (due to an IP addressing conflict when I VPN into work). I tried to change my DTivo to use DHCP to grab a dynamic address from my router (which is configured to statically assigns the same IP address to each device based on the MAC address). Everytime my DTivo reboots, however, it goes back to the old static ip address (i.e., 172.31.100.50). How can I permanently change my DTivo to use DHCP?

Thanks much!

-- Skip


----------



## bdeweese

Also, I ran into a space problem on the first try, but it was able to successfully patch my tivoapp. I freed up more space and reran the script but this time noticed it didn't prompt me for the zipper specific enhancements. Looks like the zipper_flag folder got deleted. Does your script recognize whether or not tivoapp has already been patched and adjust the settings automatically for 30 sec, etc., or do I need to add back that folder and run it again to enable those things?

Also, since I used ptvupgrade prior to this, it looks like I have a lot of duplicate stuff sitting on the drive. Do you happen to know if I still need whats in the ptvupgrade folder, or is all of the important stuff handled by your enhancement script?

Oops - Got home and discovered a problem. Went to the main menu and I see that the Messages and Settings option shows I have a message to read - but when I select that option it goes to the screen, which is blank, hangs there a few seconds, and then reboots. The tverr log shows the following right before the reboot:

Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: 0x02a7ea98 0x0043cf50 0x004669bc 0x0045d298 0x0045cdd4 0x0045ccc0 0x00d40f88 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8 
Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvShmemServerActivity <170>: assertion failure
Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

Any clue as to where the problem is - I have tried this 5 times with same result every time. No way to get to the settings menu until I fix this, etc.

Thanks! Bob


----------



## JWThiers

Skippy said:


> Long time ago, I Zippered my DTivo and installed the rbautch script. Back then, my network was numbered in the 172.31.100.X range and I chose to use static addressing with the IP address 172.31.100.50 for my DTivo. Now, I've been forced to renumber my network to the 192.168.1.x range (due to an IP addressing conflict when I VPN into work). I tried to change my DTivo to use DHCP to grab a dynamic address from my router (which is configured to statically assigns the same IP address to each device based on the MAC address). Everytime my DTivo reboots, however, it goes back to the old static ip address (i.e., 172.31.100.50). How can I permanently change my DTivo to use DHCP?
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> -- Skip


Check the author file.


----------



## rbautch

bdeweese said:


> Also, I ran into a space problem on the first try, but it was able to successfully patch my tivoapp. I freed up more space and reran the script but this time noticed it didn't prompt me for the zipper specific enhancements. Looks like the zipper_flag folder got deleted. Does your script recognize whether or not tivoapp has already been patched and adjust the settings automatically for 30 sec, etc., or do I need to add back that folder and run it again to enable those things?
> 
> Also, since I used ptvupgrade prior to this, it looks like I have a lot of duplicate stuff sitting on the drive. Do you happen to know if I still need whats in the ptvupgrade folder, or is all of the important stuff handled by your enhancement script?
> 
> Oops - Got home and discovered a problem. Went to the main menu and I see that the Messages and Settings option shows I have a message to read - but when I select that option it goes to the screen, which is blank, hangs there a few seconds, and then reboots. The tverr log shows the following right before the reboot:
> 
> Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: 0x02a7ea98 0x0043cf50 0x004669bc 0x0045d298 0x0045cdd4 0x0045ccc0 0x00d40f88 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a29ddc 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
> Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvShmemServerActivity <170>: assertion failure
> Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
> Apr 28 01:44:16 (none) Activity TvShmemServerActivity[170]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
> 
> Any clue as to where the problem is - I have tried this 5 times with same result every time. No way to get to the settings menu until I fix this, etc.
> 
> Thanks! Bob


The script doesn't check if your tivoapp has been patched, so you'll have to re-create the flag. If you ran the Zipper, then you can delete the PTVupgrade folder, otherwise keep it. The enhancement script deletes the tivowebplus folder in the PTVupgrade directory to eliminate any possible conflicts, and I don't think anything else in there takes up too much space.

Not sure about the message-induced reboots.


----------



## Captain 80s

Captain 80s said:


> It was suggested I ask over here.
> 
> Recently re-ran tweak on my two units to get the latest and to get TWP 2.0.
> 
> Both updates went smoothly. I can access both units via TWP. Version shows 2.0 on both, but only one has the 'net config' tab to change my parameters.
> 
> Any ideas why only one has it?
> 
> Thanks for any insight.
> Mike.


Does anybody have a clue why one machine got the 'Net Config' module and one didn't?

I can't figure it out. The machine that is still on 6.2 got it, the machine that is 6.2a did not.


----------



## rbautch

Captain 80s said:


> Does anybody have a clue why one machine got the 'Net Config' module and one didn't?
> 
> I can't figure it out. The machine that is still on 6.2 got it, the machine that is 6.2a did not.


You could also run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. It does the same thing as netconfig, plus handles dhcp a little more cleanly. As to why one machine got the module and one didn't, you might check the TWP support thread. It doesn't sound right - are you sure they are the same version of TWP?


----------



## Captain 80s

rbautch said:


> You could also run the /enhancements/net-launch.sh script. It does the same thing as netconfig, plus handles dhcp a little more cleanly. As to why one machine got the module and one didn't, you might check the TWP support thread. It doesn't sound right - are you sure they are the same version of TWP?


Thank you for taking the time to respond!

I started there and was referred here by BTUx9.

The pages for both machines show version 2.0.0

Mike.


----------



## sk33t3r

Is there any way to upgrade from 63c to 63d without slicer?


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Is there any way to upgrade from 63c to 63d without slicer?


Here are a few options:

1. Do a manual slice upgrade
2. Let your tivo upgrade naturally and overwrite your hacks. Then pull the drive and re-run the Zipper on it.


----------



## sk33t3r

How does one do a manual slice upgrade?


----------



## JWThiers

sk33t3r said:


> How does one do a manual slice upgrade?


*edit:* (I had us in the wrong thread at first also)
First this isn't an enhancemet script question so its being asked in the wrong thread.
Second, if you had to ask instead of searching for "manual slice upgrade" first you probably should NOT do it. Be that as it may. There is a lot that can go wrong if you don't do *all* of the required steps in the correct order. There s at least 1 free alternative to Slicer possibly more. and also some basic discussion about the process. Search this forum for "manual slice upgrade" and especially check the following threads:

Free tool 
Basic talk

High level overview:
obtain slices
dbload load them
slice upgrade 
copy drivers
apply superpatch
copy apps

I'm not positive this is everything or if it is all in the correct order, but I do know that if you reboot before moving your drivers (if needed) you end up losing the network connection. If you are really set on doing it yourself manually, READ AS MUCH AS YOU CAN FIND FIRST. Both here and at DDB.

Personally the money on the slicer was well spent for me. And if you want save money, I have heard much good about BTUx9's free upgrade tool (I didn't use it but I respect his work and knowledge, I also trust the opinions of some who have used it).


----------



## rbautch

BTUx9's tool only works for 6.2 to 6.2a.


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> BTUx9's tool only works for 6.2 to 6.2a.


yes, you are correct oh great one  that is why you are the master and I am a pathetic helper (lol)


----------



## Lord Vader

JWThiers said:


> yes, you are correct oh great one  that is why you are the master and I am a pathetic helper (lol)


Always two there are, a master and an apprentice, no more, no less.


----------



## Soapm

I was trying to get the instruction on how to FTP this to my Tivo and followed this link which brought me back here. Am I missing something?

Usage: unzip the attached script, FTP it to your Tivo, and run it. Detailed instructions are here. Its interactive, so you can pick and choose exactly what it installs, and it comes with an uninstall script so you can remove everything easily. It works will all Series 2/2.5 Tivos, including the HR10-250 (3.1.5f and 6.3x). Heres what it does:


----------



## MungoJerrie

Soapm said:


> I was trying to get the instruction on how to FTP this to my Tivo and followed this link which brought me back here. Am I missing something?
> 
> Usage: unzip the attached script, FTP it to your Tivo, and run it. Detailed instructions are here. Its interactive, so you can pick and choose exactly what it installs, and it comes with an uninstall script so you can remove everything easily. It works will all Series 2/2.5 Tivos, including the HR10-250 (3.1.5f and 6.3x). Heres what it does:


What part don't you get? Download the tweak.zip, FTP (upload) it to your tivo - unzip it (gzip -d tweak.zip) and run ./tweak.sh


----------



## Soapm

MungoJerrie said:


> What part don't you get? Download the tweak.zip, FTP (upload) it to your tivo - unzip it (gzip -d tweak.zip) and run ./tweak.sh


How to FTP it to the Tivo. Don't you need a hacked Tivo to FTP something to it? Is this the software that does the hacking?


----------



## MungoJerrie

Soapm said:


> How to FTP it to the Tivo. Don't you need a hacked Tivo to FTP something to it? Is this the software that does the hacking?


Sorry, my bad. I didn't realize your Tivo is unhacked. After doing some research on your previous posts, I see you have a 649DT. As you're aware, you need a Prom mod before you can hack and you need it hacked before you can telnet, ftp and do the enhancements, etc.


----------



## Soapm

MungoJerrie said:


> Sorry, my bad. I didn't realize your Tivo is unhacked. After doing some research on your previous posts, I see you have a 649DT. As you're aware, you need a Prom mod before you can hack and you need it hacked before you can telnet, ftp and do the enhancements, etc.


Yep, I decided to keep my Tivo but I will build a PC to stream movies from. I am not looking forward to soldering a prom but I guess the kid in my won't let me have a limited toy. I am looking around for a prom already flashed and will replace it with I install this 500 gig drive that just arrived today. So sounds like once I replace the prom I will have FTP ability and will be able to run Sapper from there???


----------



## Xtra7973

Soapm said:


> I am not looking forward to soldering a prom but I guess the kid in my won't let me have a limited toy. I am looking around for a prom already flashed and will replace it with I install this 500 gig drive that just arrived today. So sounds like once I replace the prom I will have FTP ability and will be able to run Sapper from there???


If you go to Rbautch's installation page here for SApper and read note 2 you will find what you're looking for. And yes after the prom is replaced you could then run the SApper on it and have all those hacks.


----------



## Soapm

Thanks, I guess I'm getting closer. How do I know if I need a 3V or 12V?

Your choice of SST37VF010 (12V) or SST39VF010 (3V) chip double-verified to within 5% of the nominal voltage. 


What's the difference?


----------



## Omikron

Soapm said:


> Thanks, I guess I'm getting closer. How do I know if I need a 3V or 12V?
> 
> Your choice of SST37VF010 (12V) or SST39VF010 (3V) chip double-verified to within 5% of the nominal voltage.
> 
> What's the difference?


The OEM PROM chip in the TiVo is an SST37 chip, and requires 3V to read, but 12V to erase. This means that most programmers will not be able to program it, and that the TiVo will be unable to reflash the chip in-place.

The SST39 is identical every way but can be erased and programmed with 3V. Some people prefer this one if they are trying to use various home brew methods of flashing the chip, but it could potentially open up the possibility of the TiVo re-writing the chip. It hasn't happened yet, and it's unlikely that TiVo would ever do so, but it's still possible.

Realistically, once the chip is flashed it never needs to be reflashed. Otherwise, TiVo would have used a SST39 instead of SST37 at the factory. I'd recommend the 12V chip.


----------



## Soapm

Thanks, ordered 12V.


----------



## Omikron

Soapm said:


> Thanks, ordered 12V.


No problem.

Also, before you begin chopping up your TiVo make sure you have the proper tools to work on PLCC packages, and perhaps practice on some scrap boards. If you accidentally destroy the traces or the pads, you will be a very unhappy camper. ;-)


----------



## dadio73

Thanks everyone, I finally got my Tivo working thanks to this forum. I appreciate all the hard work that alot of you did on these files. It boggles my mind how anyone can figure this sh*t out. Thanks again, gonna watch some TV now!


----------



## MrWizard1974

Hi again. Some time ago i zippered my direct tv Hdvr-40 with verry little problems but it when the disk gets full of recordings its like it overwrites the script and acts funny. i had to ftp stuff back into the tivo that got removed such as TWP and the unit stopped making the fake calls but about a month ago i got out of the hospital after a 2 week stay and the tivo was stuck in a reboot loop when it got to the updating info screen. i pulled the drive and tried to reZipper it and it loaded all the way this time but without record option it said there was a hardware problem and i needed to resolve it before i could record .. ok fine now i pull the drive again and zero it out and start fresh with the new zipper script and this tiem and the time before when it loads the 6.2 image i get this message 
"Restore failed: Decompression error..82%)" this happnds with both old and new zipper script the drive. i am using is a segate 160gig. i pulled the drive again and ran the segate utilitys on it and did a full zero fill again and checked it for errors and the drive shows good im going to hook it up to 2-3 other computers and see if its just a hardware issue with this pc but if any1 has any input on this pls give a shout out TIA


----------



## texster

Using folders.tcl, I created a new folder, and tried to add more shows to it, "somehow", the script kept adding more than the shows I was targeting. When I tried to reverse the process it removed every show from its respective folder.

The end result is that I now have no grouping capablility (like the bad old days before 6.2). Is there a work-around to restore these to their original state?


----------



## rbautch

When you add or remove shows from a folder, it works on partial matches. So when adding shows to a folder, if you enter "Miami", it will add all episodes of CSI Miami and Miami Vice to the target folder. If you accidentally enter "the" for the show title, or leave it blank entirely, it will pretty much add everything to that folder. Same goes for removing shows from a folder - my guess is that you removed every show from its folder. Note that you didn't lose the capability to group shows, it's just that the shows currently on your tivo no longer have a series object that groups them into a folder. New recorded shows will continue to group normally. To fix the old shows, you'll have to use the script to manually add them to the folders. You'll have to wait until that particular show is recorded from a live broadcast to get a valid folder to put the old shows into. If you can determine what went wrong, I'd be happy to try and figure out a way to prevent it from happening again. I think one other user had the same problem when he fat-fingered an entry. There's a support thread floating around on TCF somewhere.


----------



## texster

I am pretty sure it was a double return from the telnet. I generally telnet without the added steps need for xp. I am usually pretty good about holdging down the the ctrl key, but looking at the readout, it is clear that I didnt. So when prompted on which action I wanted to perform, I entered 3, hit return, and because I didn't hold down the ctrl key, the next prompt asking for which show I want to remove was returned blank. Then everything got removed from it's respective folder.

I suppose as preventive measure, after someone enters 3, next prompt for the folder from which it is to be extracted first, and/or don't accept blank entries.

As for restoring my old groups, I did a little searching around and in some ancient posts somewhere they talked about deleting and undeleting to reindex these files, which some how restores the seriesobject. I dont do [email protected], but I think this is or was a concern for inserted shows not being able to be grouped. I was kind of hoping you had done some work on restoring the seriesobject.

Russ, if you really want to add to your legend, you could figure out how to make custom folders an option via the peanut. 

As always, thanks, a thousand times thanks.


----------



## dkdevin

I'm going to apologize in advance for this n00b question. I've looked everywhere. I understand what MRV is, I've read and searched for what seems like days.

?: When MRV is working what am I supposed to see on the NPL? I understand it should be the name of the other Tivo. Is this only in TivoWebPlus or should I actually see the other Tivo listed on the NPL on the TV screen?

Regardless of the answer to those questions, I'm not seeing it in either place. When I telnet and type in ps, what service should I see running? Any help would be greatly appreciated! THANK YOU!

DKDEVIN
--------------------------------------
DSR7000, 120GB, 6.2a Zipper'd
SD-DVR40, 40GB, 6.2 Zipper'd


----------



## JWThiers

dkdevin said:


> I'm going to apologize in advance for this n00b question. I've looked everywhere. I understand what MRV is, I've read and searched for what seems like days.
> 
> ?: When MRV is working what am I supposed to see on the NPL? I understand it should be the name of the other Tivo. Is this only in TivoWebPlus or should I actually see the other Tivo listed on the NPL on the TV screen?
> 
> Regardless of the answer to those questions, I'm not seeing it in either place. When I telnet and type in ps, what service should I see running? Any help would be greatly appreciated! THANK YOU!
> 
> DKDEVIN
> --------------------------------------
> DSR7000, 120GB, 6.2a Zipper'd
> SD-DVR40, 40GB, 6.2 Zipper'd


Should see your other tivos at the bottom of the NPL.


----------



## ARC

Having run Zipper back 8 months or so, and wanting to upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3d, should I (can I)(how do I) run the latest tweak.sh on my HR10-250 BEFORE the upgrade happens, or should I try to do it after the box gets upgraded to 6.3d?

I am also having trouble understanding the best way to trigger the actual upgrade. 
using
750gigs-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700
6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 174900 09/23/06 07:45 772
ACTIVE tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700

shows that I do not have the 6.3d version (actually have the 6.3a from 9/2006), but TivoWebPlus shows that the next three days TivoServiceData is set to run at 2am, so I presume that it will get the 6.3d version then.

Once the version has arrived, how do I get past the fakecall that is running so that the new version will install, and is there already a set of instructions on using tweak.sh again on an already-tweaked HR10-250?
If I copy over the tweak.sh and overwrite the current file there, do I need any other files before I execute it? 
I still have my original CDs I used to hack the box, as well as the original 250 gig drive but I'd like to not have to pull the drive if I can avoid the downtime. SWMBO factor is pretty important... (She Who Must Be Obeyed...)


----------



## Carlton Bale

ARC said:


> Having run Zipper back 8 months or so, and wanting to upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3d, should I (can I)(how do I) run the latest tweak.sh on my HR10-250 BEFORE the upgrade happens, or should I try to do it after the box gets upgraded to 6.3d?


It doesn't really matter, but I'd suggest running it before just to make sure you have the latest versions of everything.



ARC said:


> TivoWebPlus shows that the next three days TivoServiceData is set to run at 2am, so I presume that it will get the 6.3d version then.


Seeing as you have not recieved 6.3b or 6.3c, I don't think you'll be getting 6.3d any time soon. Did you start out with a PTVupgrade image or drive? I'm not sure what is wrong with their images, but they have one with the 3.1.5.f active and the 6.3a slices pre-loaded. That image *will not* download newer versions of software. I'm not sure what the fix for this is.



ARC said:


> Once the version has arrived, how do I get past the fakecall that is running so that the new version will install, and is there already a set of instructions on using tweak.sh again on an already-tweaked HR10-250?


See this how-to article that discusses performing a manual software upgrade and also discusses using The Slicer ($20 from PTVupgrade.com) as an automated alternative.


----------



## ARC

I did not get an update last night  Even after editing my rc.sysint.author file I cannot conduct a successful phone call, so I am a little baffled as to how to make the upgrade happen au naturel. I guess slicer is my next option. 
I did dl over the bautch file, and successfully run the latest tweak (after a few false starts and stops), and it installed the 2.0 TWPlus which is really useful.

I do wonder if, as long as 6.3a is on my TiVo, that keeps it from going for the latest version?

If that is the case, is it possible to DELETE via telnet or WS FTP Pro the upgrade file? I don't see it except by issuing the 
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
command. Using FFind 6.3* doesn't return anything. 
<baffled>

The kernel information (thanks to TivoWebPlus 2.0) is 
Version 2.4.20
Compile #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004


----------



## JWThiers

ARC said:


> I did not get an update last night  Even after editing my rc.sysint.author file I cannot conduct a successful phone call, so I am a little baffled as to how to make the upgrade happen au naturel. I guess slicer is my next option.
> I did dl over the bautch file, and successfully run the latest tweak (after a few false starts and stops), and it installed the 2.0 TWPlus which is really useful.
> 
> I do wonder if, as long as 6.3a is on my TiVo, that keeps it from going for the latest version?
> 
> If that is the case, is it possible to DELETE via telnet or WS FTP Pro the upgrade file? I don't see it except by issuing the
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> command. Using FFind 6.3* doesn't return anything.
> <baffled>
> 
> The kernel information (thanks to TivoWebPlus 2.0) is
> Version 2.4.20
> Compile #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004


Try this thread. It should have information on upgrading 6.3


----------



## ARC

I had read through that thread - it appears that some people have gotten the 6.3d to download while 6.3c was still on their machine. But I do not see anyone talking about how to force/cause the download of 6.3d. 
Am I doomed to have to install 6.3a in order to get to a more recent/less buggy 6.3 version?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I'm pretty sure that I must be the stupidest newbie alive.
I ran the enhancement script and finally got TWP 2.0 so that it'd show up in my browser.
I installed Hackman 5.5.x following the readme instructions and activated it following the super secret instructions.
Since the enhancement script installs /TivoWebPlus with 700 permission I did a


Code:


chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus

And...in order to have proper permission to FTP and overwrite everything


Code:


chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/bin_mips/
chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/bin_ppc/
chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/images/
chmod -R 777 /TivoWebPlus/modules/

Otherwise, I got file transfer errors. I clicked through overwriting everything, and didn't get any errors.
After finishing I did


Code:


chmod -R 700 /TivoWebPlus

and the same for all sub-directories listed above, followed by "ro" and "twprs" at bash.
And now...once again, I get a "Problem loading page" in my browser when directed to my.tivo.ip.address:tivoport
I've also tried a chmod +x on the bin directories and the individual files contained within as well.
What am I screwing up?


----------



## rbautch

For standalone tivos, you need to set the port to something other than 80, since 80 is already claimed by the tivo welcome message.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

It is now set to 8080, which is how I got TWP to show up the first time.
Since installing Hackman, I can't get it back up.

I should probably take this over to the Hackman thread...I'm just not sure if installing TWP manually is going to have made things different than installing TWP through this script.


----------



## ARC

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I'm pretty sure that I must be the stupidest newbie alive.


Naw, gotcha beat!

In trying to get my long-hacked system from last September to dial in to get the 6.3d upgrade file, I found a message thread (after hours and hours of reading over multiple days and trying various options that all failed to get the dial in to work) that seemed to be a solution to my problem.

Following that thread's info, I edited rc.sysinit (changed Debug_Board from =false to =true), then rebooted, and that now apparently prevents my TiVo from booting past the "Welcome. Powering up..." message. Self inflicted pain, that's for sure. It's been stuck for more than an hour, so I am pretty sure I'm hosed but good.

I think I am going to have to pull the hard drive and stick it into a pc, ( don't have any laptops anymore with a serial port<G>) and boot on my old linux boot CD that I have (I think I still have it) (from Sep 06) in order to get to a point where I can edit that file back to Debug-board=false .

Anyone care to laugh, jeer, whatever, as long as they maybe help me out by cluing me in on the series of commands once I get to a prompt on that PC? 
I'll have to mount it rw, I think, then navigate to where the file is - rc.sys ? , then use a linux editor (joe, vi?) to edit =false, then save the file, mount ro , then hopefully back to normal 3.1.5f ?


----------



## Carlton Bale

ARC said:


> I think I am going to have to pull the hard drive and stick it into a pc, ( don't have any laptops anymore with a serial port<G>) and boot on my old linux boot CD that I have (I think I still have it) (from Sep 06) in order to get to a point where I can edit that file back to Debug-board=false .
> 
> Anyone care to laugh, jeer, whatever, as long as they maybe help me out by cluing me in on the series of commands once I get to a prompt on that PC?
> I'll have to mount it rw, I think, then navigate to where the file is - rc.sys ? , then use a linux editor (joe, vi?) to edit =false, then save the file, mount ro , then hopefully back to normal 3.1.5f ?


I would recommend getting a USB-to-serial adapter and a TiVo serial cable to connect that way.

If you pull the drive, you have to mount the correct partition on that drive. From memory, I think rc.sysinit.author is in the root partition, which is either /dev/hda4 or /dev/hda7 on the mounted tivo drive (assuming the drive is connected to the PC as primary master). Mount and look at both partitions to find which one contains the file you edited. Then use Joe to re-edit the file and save it.


----------



## ARC

The drive is currently in a pc booted with a linux boot cd. 
I started a dd to make a copy of the entire 750 gig to a new 750gig as a backup, last night around 11pm. I used the dma commands first, but it is still chugging away this morning.
When I get home tonite from work I'll try to fix the permissions and the cr/lf that apparently I introduced into the rc.sysint files, and see if that fixes my self-inflicted problem. 
THEN, I will go back to trying to get the &#$)( thang to get the 6.3d upgrade file so I can upgrade the system. <sigh>


----------



## juanian

ARC said:


> The drive is currently in a pc booted with a linux boot cd.
> I started a dd to make a copy of the entire 750 gig to a new 750gig as a backup, last night around 11pm. I used the dma commands first, but it is still chugging away this morning.
> When I get home tonite from work I'll try to fix the permissions and the cr/lf that apparently I introduced into the rc.sysint files, and see if that fixes my self-inflicted problem.
> THEN, I will go back to trying to get the &#$)( thang to get the 6.3d upgrade file so I can upgrade the system. <sigh>


Interestingly enough, I get much quicker dd copy results when I use the raw drive devices (on my OS X Mac via firewire & USB); I can't do much PC-wise, since the (old) desktop PC I have won't access more than 137GB. Is there a problem using the /dev/r* devices?


----------



## ARC

juanian said:


> Is there a problem using the /dev/r* devices?


 No idea what that means... 

I am reluctant to power down and start some other means from scratch - the ne hard drive will undoubtedly be hosed, and I don't know what it would do to my TiVo drive.


----------



## ARC

FWIF- copying the entire 750 gig drive to another 750 gig identical drive using dd took around 36 hours.


----------



## juanian

ARC said:


> No idea what that means...
> 
> I am reluctant to power down and start some other means from scratch - the ne hard drive will undoubtedly be hosed, and I don't know what it would do to my TiVo drive.


I understand -- what I had meant is using something like /dev/*r*hda4 instead of /dev/hda4 -- when I was copying a drive, it sped up the copy significantly (under Mac OS X) from a USB-connected drive to a FireWire-connected drive; I would suspect that it should also work with strictly IDE drives (but I can't test it myself). Maybe someone else has more experience with this.

I think the speed-up factor was like about 10 times faster. (Thinking back using my 'grand' memory,) I seem to recall initially starting the copy and estimating that it would take well over 30 hours (to copy a 200 GB drive); I stopped the copy and tried using the raw devices, and it took like 3 or 4 hours. (Sorry - I didn't save my terminal logs from that time, just the dd commands I had determined that I needed to use.)

EDIT: FYI: The commands I have noted are:
date; time dd if=/dev/rdisk1 of=/dev/rdisk4 bs=1024k
and
date; time dd if=/dev/rdisk1 of=/dev/rdisk4 bs=128M

I don't recall if they were considerably different in their execution times.


----------



## technojunkie

Sometime ago I Zippered my HR10-250, which included "This Script" . For the most part it runs just fine. After 6.3D was released I checked, but my Zippered unit did not receive the download. Not via satellite anyway. Checking MFS I do not see the download. I was told by D that in order to receive the upgrade I would have to make a daily call. So I disabled Fakecall in RC Sysinet by comenting "#" out the line to run Fakecall.tcl. Now when I try to make a test call or make the daily call the unit reboots. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## rbautch

technojunkie said:


> Sometime ago I Zippered my HR10-250, which included "This Script" . For the most part it runs just fine. After 6.3D was released I checked, but my Zippered unit did not receive the download. Not via satellite anyway. Checking MFS I do not see the download. I was told by D that in order to receive the upgrade I would have to make a daily call. So I disabled Fakecall in RC Sysinet by comenting "#" out the line to run Fakecall.tcl. Now when I try to make a test call or make the daily call the unit reboots. Where did I go wrong?


Check the first post of the "upgrading your hacked hr10-250 to 6.3" thread for links to threads on how to get the download. If you're going to force a call, you have to remove a few "dead routes" from your author file.


----------



## technojunkie

Rbautch, Thanks for the response. I found the thread and ended up with directions to comment out the following

route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0


Needs to be
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0


The trouble is the 2 lines do no exist in my RC.Sysinit file. Though like I mentioned previously there is one for fakecall.tcl that I already commented out.

Perhaps I missed the directions you intended. Any help in getting me to the right page would be appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

They're not in rc.sysinit, they're in rc.sysinit.author.


----------



## ARC

This on a HR10-250 that slicer ran but I failed to enter a correct router IP address.
after downloading the latest zipper and boot, making an iso copy CD, booting in my pc with the cdrom as hdc and the 6.3 HR10-250 drive as hdd, and running the zipper, I saw:

copying busybox
copying author file
copying hacks to tivo drive
cp: read error: Input/output error
copying hacked kernel to tivo device
vmlinux.px.gz 40.4% - - replaced with vmlinux.px
1+1 records in
1+1 records out
kernel copied successfully

I answered no to wireless, and responded wth 192.168.1.121 for my static IP, a router IP of 192.168.1.1
and answer Y to the question "Are they correct".
back to a prompt, 
Powered off the PC and installed the drive (with jumper set to Master) into the TiVo.

I readily get telnet to work wth the 121 address, but it is as if there is no path after powering up/rebooting. 

I try to follow the instructions:
cd /hacks
then
sh tweak.sh 
and it does a carriage return to a new line, but nothing happens. I wait for 5 minutes, then hit Ctrl-C, get a bash prompt, and try ls . sae carriage return to a new line and nothing happens. no path?

so I cannot get tweak.sh to run. typing sh tweak.sh does nothing but a carriage return to a new line.

The Tivo is running ok and I can telnet in. Folders? yes. Faster menus? yes. TivoWebPlus, which was working ok, is toast. I have rebooted several times. Funny enough, issuing a RW command evokes a response "mounting read write, but no other unix commands respond - it is as if there is no path.

Trying a /enhancements/joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author command fails as well, with a message:
750gig-TiVo# /enhancements/joe /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'


----------



## technojunkie

Rbautch I meant the author file. Can you help?


----------



## ARC

Further symptomology on the inability to run tweak.sh

I issue a cd /hacks, and then a chmod, and get "some" results:
750gig-TiVo# chmod -c 755 *
mode of hacked_with_zipper_version_3.3 changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
mode of mfs_network changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
mode of rbautch_files.tgz changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
mode of set_mrv_name_67.tcl changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
mode of superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
mode of superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.txt changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
mode of tweak_uninstall.sh changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
mode of usbmap_script.sh changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
750gig-TiVo#

it doesn't show tweak.sh , although I can see it using WS FTP Pro. Why would chmod not "see" the tweak file in the folder along with all the other files that it does see and manage to set to 755?

RW does result in a message: "mounting read write", RO also works. ls will not work, just goes to next line when I enter the command and waits forever. Ctrl-C gives me back a prompt. 

WS FTP Pro shows there is an rbautch_files.tgz file of 3,316KB set so Tweak would/should find that if sh was functioning. ??


----------



## ARC

Out of curiosity and even though I can telnet in, I ran this:
750gig-TiVo# cd /enhancements
750gig-TiVo# tivosh net-status.tcl

The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
IP address is currently set to: 192.168.1.121
Default gateway is currently set to: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is off
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS



why is DNS server set to 4.2.2.2 and is this correct ?????


----------



## ttodd1

That is what is in the script.


----------



## ARC

ttodd1 said:


> That is what is in the script.


?


----------



## ttodd1

You asked:



ARC said:


> why is DNS server set to 4.2.2.2 and is this correct ?????


I answered:



ttodd1 said:


> That is what is in the script.


If you have another DNS server you'd like to use instead you can change it to that.


----------



## ARC

ttodd1 said:


> You asked: I answered:


----------



## ARC

so even though the zipper process asks for my TiVo's IP address and the router's address, it chooses to set the DNS to something different from what I state as the router IP address. 
Would that prevent tweak.sh from being able to see out of the home net, in t's first steps? I thought from reading other threads and instructions that as long as there is a particular file (rbautch_files.tgz) then tweak.sh doesn't need to see out of the local net.
What is preventing sh from running a chmod'd 755 tweak.sh ?


----------



## JWThiers

ARC said:


> so even though the zipper process asks for my TiVo's IP address and the router's address, it chooses to set the DNS to something different from what I state as the router IP address.
> Would that prevent tweak.sh from being able to see out of the home net, in t's first steps?


Nope that isn't a problem, 4.2.2.2 is (I think) a public DNS server. For some reason not all routers handle the forwarding of your ISP's DNS correctly. The only thing that affects is resolving "www.whatever.com" to an internet IP address so that it can be found on the internet.


ARC said:


> I thought from reading other threads and instructions that as long as there is a particular file (rbautch_files.tgz) then tweak.sh doesn't need to see out of the local net.


rbautch_files.tgz has to be in the /hacks directory for that to work.


ARC said:


> What is preventing sh from running a chmod'd 755 tweak.sh ?


Good question, although you should have had to do that in the first place. What happens if you:


Code:


joe tweak.sh


----------



## ARC

the rbautch file is indeed in the /hacks folder. joe is not found in the path - when I enter a joe tweak.sh it says 
hash: joe : command not found

I asked a different question on a separate thread that is probably intertwined with the questions I have asked on this thread...not sure which thread is more to the point of zipper failing, since slicer failed first<G>....


----------



## JWThiers

ARC said:


> the rbautch file is indeed in the /hacks folder. joe is not found in the path - when I enter a joe tweak.sh it says
> hash: joe : command not found
> 
> I asked a different question on a separate thread that is probably intertwined with the questions I have asked on this thread...not sure which thread is more to the point of zipper failing, since slicer failed first<G>....


If you lost your path that means your author file probably got hosed. Since you have been having problems since trying to upgrade it could be a number of things. File didn't copy at all, got corrupted, (some cases got dos line ends) etc. I forget thge exact path to the author file, but you can find it in the same directory as the rc.sysinit file (not .author) if its not there thats at least part of the problem (I think there is a backup of the author there as well). Use vi to check to whats in it and that it doesn't have dos line ends. Instructions for vi is here .

Edit: author is located in /etc/rc.d/. the path in mine is


Code:


export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements:/enhancements


----------



## rbautch

ARC said:


> the rbautch file is indeed in the /hacks folder. joe is not found in the path - when I enter a joe tweak.sh it says
> hash: joe : command not found
> 
> I asked a different question on a separate thread that is probably intertwined with the questions I have asked on this thread...not sure which thread is more to the point of zipper failing, since slicer failed first<G>....


joe gets installed in the /enhancements directory which is in the PATH of any Zippered tivo. The /enhancements directory also gets added to your PATH when you run the enhancement script, so it's possible that rebooting your tivo with set the PATH properly for joe. You can find out what's in your current PATH by typing *echo $PATH*. Another possibility is that joe is not installed at all. Try running joe directly with */enhancements/joe *. Remember if you want to view or edit your author file on a Zippered tivo, you can simply type *author *at bash.


----------



## rbautch

I just uploaded version 5.5 of the Enhancement Script. Special thanks to svkakkad for modifying backup_write_static.tcl to work with Tivowebplus 2.0, making automatic season pass backups possible again. Here are the rest of the changes:

- Add support for Tivos with code name Yukon.
- Add netconfig module to Tivowebplus.
- Added svkakkad mods to backup_write_static.tcl, which fixes automatic backups. 
- Misc fixes to support SApper

Remember if you want to upgrade your installation, just run tweak.sh. It will uninstall your current version, then download and install the latest version of the script.


----------



## ARC

rbautch said:


> Remember if you want to upgrade your installation, just run tweak.sh. It will uninstall your current version, then download and install the latest version of the script.


I would LOVE to run tweak.sh . Unfortunately, at the bash prompt, in /hacks , mounted r/w , typing sh tweak.sh gives me a new line, but nothing else. 
I have tried liberal use of the chmod 755, insuring I am in the /hacks subdir by typing cd /hacks , 
but since neither ls nor sh work, I can't figure out where to go from here.

If I use WS FTP PRO to look at the /hacks subdir , there is indeed the rbautch file present. I can issue a fakecall.tcl, after a few seconds I get a confirmation that it ran. I can issue "rw", and get a mounted read write. So some thing do work. Just not sh tweak.sh !! <argh> I can easily edit rc.sysinit.author on my laptop with textpad, save as unix, and then use WS FTP Pro to drop in into /etc/rc.d if necessary.

I would SURE love to get some hep on what to try to fix this conundrum. Could there be a firewall issue? I have edited (using textpad/save as "unix") the network.tcl file to replace 4.2.2.2 with 192.168.1.1 (my router's ip) in the mistaken hope that this was the problem with sh tweak.sh not running.

This is the other thread  that I meant to link to earlier in this thread ... If anyone could take a look at the data I have posted and draw some conclusion of what I might next do? Re-run zipper? I haven't backed up the 750 gig drive in a week now, so I am hanging out a little - the backup drive still has just 3.1.5f on it with no 6.3d file, as well as missing some shows I'd rather not toss. The backup using dd took around 36 hours to run, so I'd like to not have to do that again. 

Have some fun - throw some suggestions at me and see what works!!

Bottom line: if I pull my hard drive and put it into a PC as secondary slave to the CD's secondary master, boot on the cd with an ISo containing the latest (newly purchased) zipper, can I safely re-run zipper? Are there any edits I should make to installSw.itcl or rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author or network.tcl or any other file prior to doing this? And what are all those new files in the rc.d subdirectory that were not there prior to upgrading via slicer/zipper ? (I think slicer put them into the folder).

ALso, I note that there is a zipper.flag file in the root (or what mounts as the root, I guess) with a content of 1 in it. Is this part of the complications?

Ron


----------



## ARC

late addendum: 
bash-2.02# echo $PATH
./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
bash-2.02# cd /hacks
bash-2.02# ls

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh


bash-2.02#


----------



## N.U.B

Hey guys i'm new here.. I'm a big fan and i'm hoping someone can help out 
I'm @ the final stages of useing the tweak.sh command to finish the installation.. however i'm having problems connecting to the dvr anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## technojunkie

Rbautch,

I just ran Tweak again which I assume downloaded your latest script. In reviewing your "author" file I noticed that it appears identical to the previous version that I had been running. That being the case, I was hoping for some help from you regarding the ability to use my modem to dial in. so far I Commented "#" out the last line which tells TiVo to run Fakecall. Now when it attempts to dial out it says the "Modem not responding". I know that the modem is functional as I've used it with my "virgin" drive that has already recieved the newest software. Previously you mentioned my checking another thread which tells to you to comment out 2 lines with ip addresses. As I've mentioned in the past they don't exist in the author file your script installs. Can you enlighten me on how I can temporarily regain the ability to dial in so that TiVo can provide me the latest software?

Thanks!


----------



## ARC

technojunkie said:


> ... Can you enlighten me on how I can temporarily regain the ability to dial in so that TiVo can provide me the latest software?...


I found that add63.tcl caused my HR10-250 to download the latest version - 6.3d - overnight. For this type of TiVo, the phone call only acts to set a "flag" on the device to tell it that it needs to accept the update file over the satellite - the phone call does NOT download the actual file (on the HR10-250). Some of the older types do require the upgrade to come down the phone line, but not the HR10-250.

How: I ftp'd the add63.tcl file over to the TiVo drive while it was running in the TiVo, put the file in (I think) /hacks , and then chmod'd it to 755, then executed it right before turning in for the night. Next morning, I had the upgrade file.

add63.tcl eliminates the need to make a phone call, in other words. Which is great, since I cannot force my machine to dial successfully, anyway. Never got beyond the "negotiating" phase....


----------



## technojunkie

Actually I did run add63.tcl and have not received a download yet. I believe tha if it's not in the data stream then only way I can receive it via the phone call.

for what it's worth it did run and tell me that it should be there after the next download.

Checking MFS I do not see the slices.


----------



## ARC

sorry it didn't work for you - I know how frustrating that kind of thing is - what happens now when you issue the command:

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

??

After add63.tcl did it's thing, running this command, I got:

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700
6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 1140495 06/03/07 07:39 772
ACTIVE tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700


Incidentally, when you run the add63.tcl, you should see a confirmation message on the screen after it has successfully loaded into memory. It took about 5 - 10 seconds to appear on mine... And after running the add63.tcl, be sure to NOT reboot or down your TiVo...
I acquired my update file just a couple of days back so I suspect that they are "still in the stream", so to speak... you may have to just try on multiple days... ??


----------



## technojunkie

I'm still running 6.3b. When all the issues with c started to show up I held off for 6.3d.

Anyway, when I check with echo mls it tells me I am running 6.3b. Good to hear it's still may be in the stream. I only ran add63 on Sunday so I suppose it's possible that it takes a few days. I did get the confirmation message so I know add63 ran OK.


----------



## ARC

I'd suggest running add63 each evening before bedtime just for the heckuvit....  
I wonder if your machine does an auto-reboot at night that is killing off the add63 process?


----------



## ARC

rbautch said:


> joe gets installed in the /enhancements directory which is in the PATH of any Zippered tivo. The /enhancements directory also gets added to your PATH when you run the enhancement script, so it's possible that rebooting your tivo with set the PATH properly for joe. You can find out what's in your current PATH by typing *echo $PATH*. Another possibility is that joe is not installed at all. Try running joe directly with */enhancements/joe *. Remember if you want to view or edit your author file on a Zippered tivo, you can simply type *author *at bash.


Thanks for the tips. I have searched and failed to find resolution for the error that pops up during zippering:
cp: Read error: Input/output error 
which happens when running zipper on my already hacked (well, it used to be hacked  ) drive:

copying busybox
copying author file
copying hacks to tivo drive
cp: read error: Input/output error
copying hacked kernel to tivo device
vmlinux.px.gz 40.4% - - replaced with vmlinux.px
1+1 records in
1+1 records out
kernel copied successfully

I have tried running uninstal_tweak.sh, and it will run, and delete the /enhancements subdirectory and other, even though tweak.sh will NOT run. Totally stumped on what is failing during zipper....and why tweak won't run when uninstall_tweak will.


----------



## JWThiers

ARC said:


> I have tried running uninstal_tweak.sh, and it will run, and delete the /enhancements subdirectory and other, even though tweak.sh will NOT run. Totally stumped on what is failing during zipper....and why tweak won't run when uninstall_tweak will.


What exactly happens when you:


Code:


cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh

????
If you get a "file not found" error, a common reason is somehow the file got corrupted with dos line endings. the solution is to run dos2unix on it.


----------



## ARC

well, before I re-zippered and gave myself (or the drive, rather, some sort of fatal problem, typing 
sh tweak.sh
would take the cursor to the next line, and it would sit there indefinitely, blinking but never doing anything else.

after re-running zipper,  this is all that I am getting


----------



## technojunkie

ARC,

I finally received the download last night. Thanks for pointing towards add63.tcl. It seems to have done the trick.


----------



## ARC

technojunkie said:


> ARC,I finally received the download last night. Thanks for pointing towards add63.tcl. It seems to have done the trick.


May the gawds of the electrons smile upon your efforts - they've been micturating on mine!


----------



## technojunkie

I just reran "the Script" and am having issues trying to FTP into the TivoWebPlus directory. FTP Explorer replies "Directory change failed; permission denied". I've never had a problem in the past. I have enabled Read/Write via telnet and I can access all the other directories.

Also this happening on my Hr10-250 with 6.3d and HDVR2 with 6,2a.

Can anyone help?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I ran tweak_uninstall.sh due to my problems described here 
The problem now is that when I run tweak.sh, I get:


> Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail. No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...


A) What "Additional Directions for Windows XP users"?
B) I installed this script previously using XP telnet without any problems.

My other problem is that for some reason whenever I execute a command on bash I get 2 prompts:


> bash2-.02#
> bash2-.02#


Anyone know what's going on here?
240 SA S2 Tivo, 8.3 software, I haven't played with it recently, the only things I added recently were some "jackets" for TWP 2.0 and it was functioning fine afterwards, then mysteriously stopped working a few days later.


----------



## MungoJerrie

Here's the link to the wiki
type "unset crlf" in the xp telnet window before connecting.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I just uploaded version 5.5 of the Enhancement Script. Special thanks to svkakkad for modifying backup_write_static.tcl to work with Tivowebplus 2.0, making automatic season pass backups possible again. Here are the rest of the changes:
> 
> - Add support for Tivos with code name Yukon.
> - Add netconfig module to Tivowebplus.
> - Added svkakkad mods to backup_write_static.tcl, which fixes automatic backups.
> - Misc fixes to support SApper
> 
> Remember if you want to upgrade your installation, just run tweak.sh. It will uninstall your current version, then download and install the latest version of the script.


I uploaded this new version 5.5 but when I connect the DTivo unit with the Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter, I get no connection to my network but when I connect with the Linksys USB200M version 1, I do get a connection on my network, what can I do to have the Airlink connected to my network? thanks


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Thanks, that worked.
I've never seen that wiki before.


----------



## JWThiers

RTFM3XBA (Read The Fine (Fantastic, F*@#$ing, Fun, etc.) Manual 3 Times (3X) Before Answereing).  

Its been there all along. Its been linked from the main zipper page since day 1 and referred to frequently in this and many other threads. In addition to some peoples sigs (see mine for example). Many of the more common problems have solutions on that page.


----------



## speed_phreak

Hi,

I have been using the enhancement script and zipper for some time very successfully. I thought I would run the new script, why? I dunno...

I get this error after endpad plus:

_Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]:
n
Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...
Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
/enhancements/start-e.sh: [: missing `]'

Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]:_

The latest enhancement script as of 6/17/07 appears to have a syntax error relating to the installation of the USB 2.0 drivers or a conflict of some kind..

Thanks


----------



## bnm81002

speed_phreak said:


> The latest enhancement script as of 6/17/07 appears to have a syntax error relating to the installation of the USB 2.0 drivers or a conflict of some kind..


I agree with you, I installed the latest version 5.5 and my unit doesn't link to my network with the Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter, which it did before version 5.5, luckily I still have a Linksys USB200M(version 1) which is working on my network with version 5.5


----------



## jschl1

Thanks for the script. Just thought I'd let you know that the link to detailed instructions on first post doesn't have instructions. Just links back to 1st post. Still managed to figure it out but thought you'd want to know.


----------



## rbautch

speed_phreak said:


> I get this error after endpad plus:
> 
> _Do you want to install EndPad(Plus) for soft padding all recorded shows? [y/n]:
> n
> Skipping EndPad(Plus) installation...
> Appending usb.map for backported drivers...
> /enhancements/start-e.sh: [: missing `]'
> _


_Thanks. I found the typo (missing space before the brace  ), and fixed it. New version is now uploaded._


----------



## rbautch

jschl1 said:


> Thanks for the script. Just thought I'd let you know that the link to detailed instructions on first post doesn't have instructions. Just links back to 1st post. Still managed to figure it out but thought you'd want to know.


All instructions are now in the first post, so I eliminated the link. Thanks.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> New version is now uploaded.


Russ,
the new version is working properly, my Airlink ASOHOUSB adapter is working fine now, thanks for the quick fix to the problem


----------



## FTD

I am trying to fix my inability to network one of my Tivos. I had posted this as its own thread, but there has been no reply. Basically my Zippered Tivo crashed after trying to MRV between my units. I was unable to telnet or serial in to the unit, but the hacks were there. To try and recover, I re-zippered, was able to get a bash prompt (it was already the colored version from the original tweak), ran the tweaks script, and rebooted. It seemed fine until I unplugged and moved the Tivo back to the family room. Once it booted up again no connection, the FA120 lights are "on" but no network. I tested all my adapters and network jacks, they are fine.

I re-zipperd again, this third time everything appeared to be O.K., after the double reboot from the zipper I could telnet in, run the script, and reboot. I then checked the connection and I could telnet, Tivo Web, etc. Figuring I was done, I moved the Tivo and lost all connectivity again. 

When I look at the rc.sysinit.author after the script, for which I installed TWP, the following is listed ;
######### One-time Zipper network setup. May be deleted. ####################################
mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.200 192.168.2.1 
mount -o remount,ro /

The network parameters are from my old router and setup. Was something not uninstalled that should have been when I re-zippered and re-tweaked, or is there a larger problem since I tried to unistall the script and re-install several times without success? Can I change those network values to the correct ones by editing the file and FTPing them back?


----------



## JWThiers

FTD said:


> I am trying to fix my inability to network one of my Tivos. I had posted this as its own thread, but there has been no reply. Basically my Zippered Tivo crashed after trying to MRV between my units. I was unable to telnet or serial in to the unit, but the hacks were there. To try and recover, I re-zippered, was able to get a bash prompt (it was already the colored version from the original tweak), ran the tweaks script, and rebooted. It seemed fine until I unplugged and moved the Tivo back to the family room. Once it booted up again no connection, the FA120 lights are "on" but no network. I tested all my adapters and network jacks, they are fine.
> 
> I re-zipperd again, this third time everything appeared to be O.K., after the double reboot from the zipper I could telnet in, run the script, and reboot. I then checked the connection and I could telnet, Tivo Web, etc. Figuring I was done, I moved the Tivo and lost all connectivity again.
> 
> When I look at the rc.sysinit.author after the script, for which I installed TWP, the following is listed ;
> ######### One-time Zipper network setup. May be deleted. ####################################
> mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.2.200 192.168.2.1
> mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> The network parameters are from my old router and setup. Was something not uninstalled that should have been when I re-zippered and re-tweaked, or is there a larger problem since I tried to unistall the script and re-install several times without success? Can I change those network values to the correct ones by editing the file and FTPing them back?


Try the wiki here ,also Instead of ftp'ing the author file bvack and forth consider using either vi or joe to edit while on the tivo. There is less of a chance of (read NO Chance) of messing up the file format (unix vs dos) that way.


----------



## FTD

JWThiers said:


> Try the wiki here ,also Instead of ftp'ing the author file bvack and forth consider using either vi or joe to edit while on the tivo. There is less of a chance of (read NO Chance) of messing up the file format (unix vs dos) that way.


Thanks, and good call on reminding me about joe  , I was able to change my parameters in rc.sysinit.author and by running net-launch.sh. Upon reboot the settings are still there, I hope they stay.


----------



## dlmcmurr

FTD said:


> Thanks, and good call on reminding me about joe  , I was able to change my parameters in rc.sysinit.author and by running net-launch.sh. Upon reboot the settings are still there, I hope they stay.


 I recently re-enhanced one of mine that was done over a year ago and had the same problem. It wanted to use the gateway for the dns and that just didn't get it for my linksys router. It needs a real dns. I'd set the new parameters in TWP, then on reboot they were gone again. Joe took care of the problem for me, too.

Dave


----------



## technojunkie

How about a little on my FTP issues since running the latest script when I try to access TivoWebPlus directory I'm told:

550 directory change failed; permission denied

It never did that in the past.

Addendum:

It turns out there is something wrong with version of TWP in the script. After downloading the latest version all FTP functionality has returned.

Who would have figured that something was wrong with the script.


----------



## MurrayW

technojunkie said:


> How about a little on my FTP issues since running the latest script when I try to access TivoWebPlus directory I'm told:
> 
> 550 directory change failed; permission denied
> 
> It never did that in the past.
> 
> Addendum:
> 
> It turns out there is something wrong with version of TWP in the script. After downloading the latest version all FTP functionality has returned.
> 
> Who would have figured that something was wrong with the script.


I will have to give that a try tonight. Last night I re-ran tweak.sh on an HR10-250 running 6.3c that I hacked about 1 year ago. I did it mainly to update to the latest TWP. When I first ran it the script stopped in a few places because there wasn't enough space. After deleting some archived files and clearing up the space, the script completed successfully (or at least that is what it said!).

I was able to telnet into the TiVo, but could not open TWP. With telnet I was able to go to the TWP folder and look at the files inside that folder, but using ftp, I was not able to get inside the TWP folder. The permissions on that folder were different than the other folders. When I tried to start or restart TWP from telnet, I got an error message stating that some web service was already running.

I appreciate you posting back on what fixed your problem and hopefully it will fix mine as well. There must be something else unique about your and my environment, because others have succesfully used this script to update their systems in the past few months. In fact, I successfully used this script a few weeks ago to update one of my other HR10-250's!

thanks,
Murray


----------



## technojunkie

I just sliced in 6.3e and ended up with the same problem with TWP. Once I FTP'd it back into the TiVo all was fine.

Then I tried rerunning Superpatch. Same problem, so I FTP'd in a new copy and it at least tried to work. I say tried because it errored on 6.3e not being compatible.

I don't know what the issue is but when you let tweak download the latest version there are issues.


----------



## MurrayW

technojunkie said:


> I just sliced in 6.3e and ended up with the same problem with TWP. Once I FTP'd it back into the TiVo all was fine.
> 
> Then I tried rerunning Superpatch. Same problem, so I FTP'd in a new copy and it at least tried to work. I say tried because it errored on 6.3e not being compatible.
> 
> I don't know what the issue is but when you let tweak download the latest version there are issues.


Just to make sure I completely understand everything, when you say you FTP your TWP version into your TiVo, all you are doing is replacing the current TWP folder on the TiVo with the newest one? Is there an untarring process in there? If yes, what is the command? I am a windows guy and pretty much a unix dummy! 

thanks,
Murray


----------



## HellFish

MurrayW said:


> Just to make sure I completely understand everything, when you say you FTP your TWP version into your TiVo, all you are doing is replacing the current TWP folder on the TiVo with the newest one? Is there an untarring process in there? If yes, what is the command? I am a windows guy and pretty much a unix dummy!
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


 Go to the TWP site and read the instructions here for details. It's easy... Make sure your tivo is in RW mode, then use the update link in TWP. When you update, you'll be uploading the file you download from the TWP site, no untarring is needed. You don't need to FTP the file to the Tivo, TWP can upload it from your Windows machine. If you have further questions, maybe you should try the TWP 2.0 thread for answers.



technojunkie said:


> ... Then I tried rerunning Superpatch. Same problem, so I FTP'd in a new copy and it at least tried to work. I say tried because it errored on 6.3e not being compatible.
> 
> I don't know what the issue is but when you let tweak download the latest version there are issues.


See this post for the updated patches. Since the patches are in different locations, I don't think the superpatch will work with 6.3e, until someone modifies it.


----------



## MurrayW

HellFish said:


> Go to the TWP site and read the instructions here for details. It's easy... Make sure your tivo is in RW mode, then use the update link in TWP. ...


Can't start TWP so can't use the update link there. 

I have to do it the "old fashioned" way.

Murray


----------



## rbautch

The latest version of the script now has patch locations for 6.3e. Since the the script is usually run right after running the Zipper, it expects to find a /zipper_flag file before it will patch your tivoapp. So if you choose to run the script strictly to patch your tivoapp, run this command first to create the flag:


Code:


 touch /zipper_flag


----------



## falstaffpac

I just sliced my HDTivo up to 6.3e, ran the enhancement script and received the following error:

/enhancements/start-e.sh: line 232: syntax error near unexpected token 'else'
/enhancements/start-e.sh: line 232: ' else'

The script then ends. I'm going to try and bypass the start-e.sh and patch tivoapp manually, I just wanted you to be aware of the error I'm getting on my end.

Aaron


----------



## jmw86069

I have the same issue as falstaffpac.

I got stuck in the middle, trying to apply the patch manually and screwed something up in the copy/paste. (For some reason didn't just edit and create a new sub-script.)

Will try to rezipper then reinstall.

General symptom seems like some extra returns are added (dos2unix could fix it.) But since the script itself does the download, it shouldn't be introduced on our end.

So I guess two ways to get around the issue?
1) Update start-e.sh so it ignores that whole TiVo version section (just apply the patches you need without all the if's)
2) Update tweak.sh so it runs dos2unix before it runs.

Will report back.


----------



## jmw86069

Sorry, dropping out of the troubleshooting on this one, I rebooted after manually applying start-e.sh lines, and it works... :up: 

So I'm not going to rezipper and re-run unless I have other issues. Other TiVo issues I mean -- I got plenty of issues otherwise!

rbautch, you the man. Thanks for all the effort, and for the continued support.


----------



## rbautch

Sorry guys, I introduced a typo right before I uploaded the new file. Should be fixed now. You don't have to pull your drive, just rerun the script.


----------



## MurrayW

technojunkie said:


> I just sliced in 6.3e and ended up with the same problem with TWP. Once I FTP'd it back into the TiVo all was fine.
> 
> Then I tried rerunning Superpatch. Same problem, so I FTP'd in a new copy and it at least tried to work. I say tried because it errored on 6.3e not being compatible.
> 
> I don't know what the issue is but when you let tweak download the latest version there are issues.


I FTP'd the latest TWP into my TiVo then untarred it


Code:


tar -zvxf tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070804.tgz

 and TWP is now working.

Thanks for the help technojunkie!

Murray


----------



## Soapm

MurrayW said:


> I FTP'd the latest TWP into my TiVo then untarred it
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tar -zvxf tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070804.tgz
> 
> and TWP is now working.
> 
> Thanks for the help technojunkie!
> 
> Murray


This is the same thing I had to do. For some reason either SApper or Tweak makes the TivoWebPlus directory unaccessible. I tried every command I could find and it always said it was not a directory. I just take a fresh download and unzip it over the top and presto, everything works.


----------



## bmerri19

Hi,

I seem to be having some issue with fakecall working. DTV says my one of my two hacked Tivos hasn't called in.

I checked both rc.sysinit.author files (I have the file listed in two places on both Tivo's: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
and /enhancements/rc.sysinit.author) and both have the two "route add" statements, but they are not commented out. Should they be?

Both Tivo's are non-zippered (old school hacked), and using tweak.sh for upgrades. Would re-running tweak.sh get a new version that fixes the rc.sysinit.author file?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> This is the same thing I had to do. For some reason either SApper or Tweak makes the TivoWebPlus directory unaccessible. I tried every command I could find and it always said it was not a directory. I just take a fresh download and unzip it over the top and presto, everything works.


I just ran a fresh install of tweak.sh and couldn't duplicate this issue. If you can, try to replicate it and do an ls -l to see what the properties of the TWP directory are.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> I just ran a fresh install of tweak.sh and couldn't duplicate this issue. If you can, try to replicate it and do an ls -l to see what the properties of the TWP directory are.


It will be a few days before I can, I am on the road this week.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> I just ran a fresh install of tweak.sh and couldn't duplicate this issue. If you can, try to replicate it and do an ls -l to see what the properties of the TWP directory are.


At some point last week, two of my DTivos stopped "calling in", one of them hadn't make a succesful fake call in almost a month. I had to uninstall/reinstall the script to get it working.


----------



## Redrocker5150

I've searched everywhere and can't fig out how to get usb200m v2.1 to work. Have installed script and answered yes to usb 2.0. Running latest script.

Help please.


----------



## dcstager

rbautch said:


> The latest version of the script now has patch locations for 6.3e. Since the the script is usually run right after running the Zipper, it expects to find a /zipper_flag file before it will patch your tivoapp. So if you choose to run the script strictly to patch your tivoapp, run this command first to create the flag:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> touch /zipper_flag


Where is the latest version of the script? Is this the tweak.sh script, the zipper (4.0), or a newSuperpatch diff file?

I'm probably going to upgrade to 6.3e when I get the slices with slicer. I then want to rerun the superpatch. Where is the latest version of superpatch that works with 6.3e? Or should I just rerun tweak.sh to patch the new software when slicer finishes?


----------



## rbautch

dcstager said:


> Where is the latest version of the script? Is this the tweak.sh script, the zipper (4.0), or a newSuperpatch diff file?
> 
> I'm probably going to upgrade to 6.3e when I get the slices with slicer. I then want to rerun the superpatch. Where is the latest version of superpatch that works with 6.3e? Or should I just rerun tweak.sh to patch the new software when slicer finishes?


Running tweak.sh will download the latest script and patches. Superpatch does not support 6.3e yet.


----------



## dcstager

rbautch said:


> Running tweak.sh will download the latest script and patches. Superpatch does not support 6.3e yet.


Just to be clear, if I run tweak.sh after upgrading to 6.3e will my system be patched the same way the superpatch would patch it if it did support 6.3e? Or do I have to wait until a new superpatch is released to get things to work as before?

I realize some features are missing from 6.3e. I'm just not clear on what all I need to do to upgrade properly. I gather I can just run tweak.sh again and all is good. Or are the patches in tweak.sh different than the patches in superpatch?


----------



## tivoupgrade

rbautch said:


> Running tweak.sh will download the latest script and patches. Superpatch does not support 6.3e yet.


Not sure if you guys are talking about the HR10-250 or an SD dtivo; if you are talking about the HR10-250, you may want to try the script mentioned in this article and report your results.

Lou


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> I just ran a fresh install of tweak.sh and couldn't duplicate this issue. If you can, try to replicate it and do an ls -l to see what the properties of the TWP directory are.


Didn't do it this time. When I rebooted TWP started the first time. I knew those drugs from the 70's would come back to haunt me


----------



## JWThiers

rbautch said:


> Running tweak.sh will download the latest script and patches. Superpatch does not support 6.3e yet.


I didn't think superpatch was needed for the HR10-250's (6.3x series)? or did I miss something? Since I don't have an HDTV (YET!!!) I don't pay that close attention to the HR10-250 stuff.


----------



## sk33t3r

JW you are correct
Note that if you have an HR10-250 tivo, neither of these tools is required Superpatch or set_mrv_name


----------



## sk33t3r

When running the latest zipper 4.0 the system hangs at backing root file system on a freshly restored drive, 6.3e


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> When running the latest zipper 4.0 the system hangs at backing root file system on a freshly restored drive, 6.3e


Are you sure it's not just taking it's sweet time? To get past it for now, run the Zipper like this:


Code:


/cdrom/zipper nobackup


----------



## rbautch

JWThiers said:


> I didn't think superpatch was needed for the HR10-250's (6.3x series)? or did I miss something? Since I don't have an HDTV (YET!!!) I don't pay that close attention to the HR10-250 stuff.


Not required, but useful if you want to disable encryption, enable 30-sec skip, etc..


----------



## JWThiers

Makes sense.


----------



## sk33t3r

rbautch said:


> Are you sure it's not just taking it's sweet time? To get past it for now, run the Zipper like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /cdrom/zipper nobackup


It was taking its sweet ass time but thenit finally said no space and continued. Now the issue is i told it to customize the menu and standby is gone, im pretty sure it was inteh first menu any how.

And when running superpatch 62a or 67 i get the following error;

superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
(C) 05/08/2005 by NutKase, et al - COMMERCIAL USE PROHIBITED

Credit goes to CapablePerson66, rc3105, and others who wish to
remain anonymous. We thank ESPECIALLY alldeadhomiez for his time and knowledge.

All errors are the fault of Anonymous  .

Your TiVo Software version is 6.3e-01-2-357
Please write down your TiVo Software version.

Error: Version 6.3e-01-2-357 is not supported.
or
superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl

superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
(C) 05/08/2005 by NutKase, et al - COMMERCIAL USE PROHIBITED

Credit goes to CapablePerson66, rc3105, and others who wish to
remain anonymous. We thank ESPECIALLY alldeadhomiez for his time and knowledge.

All errors are the fault of Anonymous  .

Your TiVo Software version is 6.3e-01-2-357
Please write down your TiVo Software version.

Error: Version 6.3e-01-2-357 is not supported.

and one more thing, you may want to update the tivoweb package

Thanks Russ for a great tool


----------



## Da Goon

Sk33t3r said:


> Error: Version 6.3e-01-2-357 is not supported.


Superpatch hasn't been officially updated in quite a while. You need to patch it for use on any dtivo sw version higher than 6.2. See ddb. This question has been asked and answered there quite a few times recently.


----------



## Porterx

I've got a Samsung Sir-4040 DirecTiVo that I've upgraded with a larger hard drive (500 GB). That parts wiorking fine. I also installed networking using the PTVNet cd. I was able to see TWP thru my browser. I no longer can browse to the TiVo but, using [email protected], it says the TiVo is online. When I attempt to browse to the TiVo, the browser just times out. Could my /var directory have gotten overwritten?

So I decided to use the Zipper because it looks better to me than what I used before. Using The Zipper TiVo Hack Script v4.0, I pulled the drive and attempted to boot the Zipper disk from cd that the script told me to make. It boots up with PTVNet prompts instead of the Zipper scripts that I expected. Should the prompt be *PTVNet* (not exartly sure what it said but this is close)? When I input *mount /dev/hdb /cdrom*, I get an error. I don't remmeber what it said.

I didn't put an image on the Zipper cd because I was using a drive that I just wanted to add networking to and keep my recordings.

Does anyone know from this information what could have gone wrong? If more information is required, please let me know.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## rbautch

Porterx said:


> I've got a Samsung Sir-4040 DirecTiVo that I've upgraded with a larger hard drive (500 GB). That parts wiorking fine. I also installed networking using the PTVNet cd. I was able to see TWP thru my browser. I no longer can browse to the TiVo but, using [email protected], it says the TiVo is online. When I attempt to browse to the TiVo, the browser just times out. Could my /var directory have gotten overwritten?
> 
> So I decided to use the Zipper because it looks better to me than what I used before. Using The Zipper TiVo Hack Script v4.0, I pulled the drive and attempted to boot the Zipper disk from cd that the script told me to make. It boots up with PTVNet prompts instead of the Zipper scripts that I expected. Should the prompt be *PTVNet* (not exartly sure what it said but this is close)? When I input *mount /dev/hdb /cdrom*, I get an error. I don't remmeber what it said.
> 
> I didn't put an image on the Zipper cd because I was using a drive that I just wanted to add networking to and keep my recordings.
> 
> Does anyone know from this information what could have gone wrong? If more information is required, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Porter


Sounds like you used the wrong boot CD from DVRupgrade. Follow the link in the instructions to download the correct boot CD. The prompt should not be PTVnet, but I would expect a PTVnet CD would still be able to mount your cdrom drive.

PTVnet is an alternate way of hacking your tivo that is mutually exclusive of the zipper. If you follow the PTVnet instructions from DVRupgrade, you should be able to hack your tivo without using the Zipper at all.


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you used the wrong boot CD from DVRupgrade. Follow the link in the instructions to download the correct boot CD. The prompt should not be PTVnet, but I would expect a PTVnet CD would still be able to mount your cdrom drive.
> 
> PTVnet is an alternate way of hacking your tivo that is mutually exclusive of the zipper. If you follow the PTVnet instructions from DVRupgrade, you should be able to hack your tivo without using the Zipper at all.


I thought I used the $5 boot cd that the instructions called for. I know I paid $5 for it. I thought that I'd followed the link in the instructions. I'll check that.

I wanted to use The Zipper because of the extra goodies that the other way doesn't offer.

Thanks for your reply. I'll check things more closely next time. Maybe I did make a mistake but I just don't see how.

We'll see.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## rmax

Hey guys,
I have been a user of the zipper for quite some time. I have done my HR10 and my RCA DVR80. This was done back when the zipper was at version 1.7 I think. 
Anyway, I got a wild hair this past weekend and wanted to upgrade with the latest tweak.sh file so it would update the TWP and add the gotomydvr stuff.
I was able to log into my tivo and run the uninstall_tweak.sh file, but now I get the dreaded "cannot download file" . I tried to reboot and now I cannot even log into my tivo.
I know I have a serial cable somewhere  
Is that my next option? Once I get logged back in, How do I fix the internet connection?
I could see the tivo from my HD tivo before I rebooted, so I know it was on the network ok, just not getting to the internet.
Any info would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## HellFish

If you're able to, instead of downloading the script from the tivo, you can download it onto your computer, then FTP it over to the tivo and run the script.

See this reference on the Zipper Wiki here: Update the enhancement script (tweak.sh) failed



From_Wiki said:


> If for some reason you still cannot download directly from the internet to your tivo, just get the latest zipper scripts from the zipper page. Unzip it and ftp the rbautch_files.tgz file to the /hacks directory on you tivo and run tweak. This will bypass the file download.


*Note* - instead of downloading the zipper and unzipping, you can also download the script from the 1st post of this thread.

If you're unable to FTP or telnet in, then I can't help you.


----------



## rmax

Thanks for the reply..I did try that and it still tried to download the latest script. I guess I am going to have to pull the drive and re-zipper.
Thanks again,
Randy


----------



## JWThiers

Try doing a dos2unix on the file you ftp'd over. If it gets the dos line endings in the file that would fubar the file for your tivo.


----------



## rmax

Yep, I tried that also. For some reason it still tries to download the file after I copy it over in the /hacks directory..not sure why..It seams to execute properly, just keeps wanting to download..hmm...


----------



## JWThiers

rmax said:


> Yep, I tried that also. For some reason it still tries to download the file after I copy it over in the /hacks directory..not sure why..It seams to execute properly, just keeps wanting to download..hmm...


When you run tweak.sh, do you run it from the /hacks directory or do you type the whole path to like 


Code:


sh /hacks/tweak.sh

???

If you type the whole path, instead try cd'ing to /hacks the run tweak.


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> Sounds like you used the wrong boot CD from DVRupgrade. Follow the link in the instructions to download the correct boot CD. The prompt should not be PTVnet, but I would expect a PTVnet CD would still be able to mount your cdrom drive.
> 
> PTVnet is an alternate way of hacking your tivo that is mutually exclusive of the zipper. If you follow the PTVnet instructions from DVRupgrade, you should be able to hack your tivo without using the Zipper at all.


I've tried the free ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso and the $5 one. No luck with either. Which one should I use?

I am using the following guide in my attempt to get the Zipper onto my DirecTiVo:
http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13683/

Looking at what the directory on the final zipper cd should look like and what my cd looks like, I've noticed that they're completely different. Mine seems to be using the 8.3 file naming instead of long file names. The directory is below. I've burned the image with XP and Vista using Nero Express and with Windows Explorer in Vista. The first folder in the directory is ~0.LIV. The other folders and files are similar. Is this my problem? How do I get the image to burn correctly?










I've been trying for 20 minutes to post an image of my zipper cd directory but, obviously, I can't figure it out. I hope that the above information will suffice.

Can someone please tell me how to fix this? Am I using the correct ptvlba48 cd? Why won't my zipper cd burn correctly? Should I be using the guide that I'm using? If not, would some send me the link of the most up to date Zipper guide?

Thanks for the help. It is appreciated.
Porter


----------



## Jim517

If this question has been asked and answered allready - please forgive me..... but - I just bought a brand new Tivo HD. I would love to be able to telnet into it and see whats going on. Are the hacks for the series 2 devices compatible with the HD box..... or should I wait for new scripts/hacks? Also - can you add a console port to a HD box?

Thanks!!


----------



## Da Goon

Jim517 said:


> If this question has been asked and answered allready - please forgive me..... but - I just bought a brand new Tivo HD. I would love to be able to telnet into it and see whats going on. Are the hacks for the series 2 devices compatible with the HD box..... or should I wait for new scripts/hacks? Also - can you add a console port to a HD box?
> 
> Thanks!!


You'll need a PROM mod before you can do anything. Telnet works, and I believe you can modify your box for a serial console for troubleshooting. Some hacks are compatible, but most probably still require some updating.


----------



## rbautch

Porterx said:


> I've tried the free ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso and the $5 one. No luck with either. Which one should I use?
> 
> I am using the following guide in my attempt to get the Zipper onto my DirecTiVo:
> http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13683/
> 
> Looking at what the directory on the final zipper cd should look like and what my cd looks like, I've noticed that they're completely different. Mine seems to be using the 8.3 file naming instead of long file names. The directory is below. I've burned the image with XP and Vista using Nero Express and with Windows Explorer in Vista. The first folder in the directory is ~0.LIV. The other folders and files are similar. Is this my problem? How do I get the image to burn correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying for 20 minutes to post an image of my zipper cd directory but, obviously, I can't figure it out. I hope that the above information will suffice.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to fix this? Am I using the correct ptvlba48 cd? Why won't my zipper cd burn correctly? Should I be using the guide that I'm using? If not, would some send me the link of the most up to date Zipper guide?
> 
> Thanks for the help. It is appreciated.
> Porter


This is the CD you want. The most up to date guide is always in the instructions here. Try adding your directory image as an attachment, rather than an embedded image.


----------



## rmax

JWThiers said:


> When you run tweak.sh, do you run it from the /hacks directory or do you type the whole path to like
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh /hacks/tweak.sh
> 
> ???
> 
> If you type the whole path, instead try cd'ing to /hacks the run tweak.


Yes sir, I am running tweak.sh from the hacks directory.
Thanks for the ideas,
Randy


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> This is the CD you want. The most up to date guide is always in the instructions here. Try adding your directory image as an attachment, rather than an embedded image.


Thanks for your help. It's finally working, mostly. I used a test 160gb drive. I had to figure out that the ptvupgrade prompt is correct. It is the prompt used until executing zipper.

I tried to create a new folder in twp but when I hit Create Folder, it errored.

Also, I'm still confused on at least one part of the enhancements script. When asked if I want the Tivo to reboot answer yes unless I want to use caller ID then answer no. What if I want it to reboot and use caller ID?

Oh well, I'll continue with my 500gb drive later.

Again, thanks for your help,
Porter


----------



## willardcpa

Porterx said:


> ....Also, I'm still confused on at least one part of the enhancements script. When asked if I want the Tivo to reboot answer yes unless I want to use caller ID then answer no. What if I want it to reboot and use caller ID?....


This came up some time ago. I don't have access to the actual wording you are referring to. (I think that it only exists within the zipper set up, ie. folks only see it as they are operating the zipper).
If I recall correctly I think that the confusion comes in because some folks read it as somewhat like a "double negative". One of those "yes means no" kind of deals. If you want to use caller ID, then you need the box to reboot. It has to reboot in order to reset the fakecall - so that the box doesn't actually call in, if it did it would download new software and kill your hacks. It's the folks that are not using caller ID, that don't hook up their phone lines, that don't have to worry about the box trying to call in that don't necessarily need the box to reboot.
Read the question in the zipper again real "slowly and carefully", with the idea that you do need it to reboot since you will be leaving your phone line attached.


----------



## Porterx

willardcpa said:


> This came up some time ago. I don't have access to the actual wording you are referring to. (I think that it only exists within the zipper set up, ie. folks only see it as they are operating the zipper).
> If I recall correctly I think that the confusion comes in because some folks read it as somewhat like a "double negative". One of those "yes means no" kind of deals. If you want to use caller ID, then you need the box to reboot. It has to reboot in order to reset the fakecall - so that the box doesn't actually call in, if it did it would download new software and kill your hacks. It's the folks that are not using caller ID, that don't hook up their phone lines, that don't have to worry about the box trying to call in that don't necessarily need the box to reboot.
> Read the question in the zipper again real "slowly and carefully", with the idea that you do need it to reboot since you will be leaving your phone line attached.


Thanks, I think I understand it now. I want callerID and reboot so I say no.

Porter


----------



## rbautch

Porterx said:


> I had to figure out that the ptvupgrade prompt is correct. It is the prompt used until executing zipper.


You said "PTVnet prompt" in your earlier post. That's what made me think you had the wrong CD.


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> You said "PTVnet prompt" in your earlier post. That's what made me think you had the wrong CD.


Yeah, sorry about the confusion.

This a a killer app. Applause to you and everyone who had a hand in it.

When I was networking my standalone tivo, I had an app that would graphically display used and remaining disk space. Does someone know the name of or have a link to that or something similar that works with the directivo's?

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## Porterx

Porterx said:


> Thanks for your help. It's finally working, mostly. I used a test 160gb drive.


There's trouble in paradise. I ran zipper on my 500gb drive and now I can't connect to my router. I don't have a link light only the occasional activity light. It worked fine with the 160gb drive. The only thing that's changed is the drives.

Do I need to run zipper again? Could I have answered a zipper question incorrectly? I remember telling it that I wouldn't be using wireless and I gave it my tivo and router ip addresses. Is there something else that I can do?

I had made a serial cable years ago but never used it and don't know how to use it. I still have it though.

All help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Porter


----------



## Jim517

Da Goon said:


> You'll need a PROM mod before you can do anything. Telnet works, and I believe you can modify your box for a serial console for troubleshooting. Some hacks are compatible, but most probably still require some updating.


Thanks for the reply.... as far as the PROM mod is concerned.... is it a replacement PROM chip or a re-flash of a prom chip..... and where would I find it?

Thanks again... as you can tell.... REAL newbie here.....


----------



## rbautch

Porterx said:


> Yeah, sorry about the confusion.
> 
> This a a killer app. Applause to you and everyone who had a hand in it.
> 
> When I was networking my standalone tivo, I had an app that would graphically display used and remaining disk space. Does someone know the name of or have a link to that or something similar that works with the directivo's?
> 
> Thanks,
> Porter


The "info" feature of Tivowebplus allows you to check remaining disk space.


----------



## rbautch

Jim517 said:


> Thanks for the reply.... as far as the PROM mod is concerned.... is it a replacement PROM chip or a re-flash of a prom chip..... and where would I find it?
> 
> Thanks again... as you can tell.... REAL newbie here.....


It's not a DIY project. Here is more information.


----------



## rbautch

Porterx said:


> There's trouble in paradise. I ran zipper on my 500gb drive and now I can't connect to my router. I don't have a link light only the occasional activity light. It worked fine with the 160gb drive. The only thing that's changed is the drives.
> 
> Do I need to run zipper again? Could I have answered a zipper question incorrectly? I remember telling it that I wouldn't be using wireless and I gave it my tivo and router ip addresses. Is there something else that I can do?
> 
> I had made a serial cable years ago but never used it and don't know how to use it. I still have it though.
> 
> All help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Porter


Not sure what the issue is, but the drive shouldn't matter. Rerunning the Zipper may fix it. If not, serial console output would help. What adapter are you using? In the future, please keep Zipper questions in the Zipper thread. Your chances of getting help are better, since more people monitor that thread than this one.


----------



## Porterx

rbautch said:


> The "info" feature of Tivowebplus allows you to check remaining disk space.


Thanks. If I ever get it networked, I'll check that out.

No suggestions on the other thing huh?

Porter

Edit: Yes that works fine if you're sitting at your computer. The one I used had a graphic overlaid on Now Playing that showed disk space graphically and numerically.


----------



## dturturro

bigrig said:


> I'm a Linux/Tivo newb, I need explicit instructions!
> 
> Edit - Hey, I think I found the explicit instructions I need! http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/37.html


I'm trying to send tweak.sh to my PTVUpgraded TiVo using Hyperterminal and the file send screen keeps coming up with Bad Data Packet. I'm on Win XP Pro. Any ideas how to fix this? I don't know of any other way to send tweak.sh to /hacks.


----------



## willardcpa

dturturro said:


> I'm trying to send tweak.sh to my PTVUpgraded TiVo using Hyperterminal and the file send screen keeps coming up with Bad Data Packet. I'm on Win XP Pro. Any ideas how to fix this? I don't know of any other way to send tweak.sh to /hacks.


I use Filezilla to transfer files into my Dtivo. Have you tried it?


----------



## mendodave

Hi all,

I did this upgrade to two of my Dtivos, successfully, and greatly appreciated. I could not leave well enough alone, however and started playing with the second box. I switched to wireless networking, and since I don't have a wireless adapter, I can't access the box anymore. D'oh!

I know I can use a cable to fix this, but can't I pull the HD, attach to a windoze box, and edit the tivo.cfg file to fix it? I would rather not re-Zipper it.

If the filename I am looking for isn't the tivo.cfg file, does someone know what it is and if I am on the right track?

thanks!

David


----------



## Da Goon

mendodave said:


> but can't I pull the HD, attach to a windoze box, and edit the tivo.cfg file to fix it?


No, you can't just connect it to a windoze box, it won't understand the tivo partition scheme. You may be able to do that if you compile tivopart under cygwin, but it would probably be easier just to boot with a linux disk such as the one you used for the zipper process, and mount it that way. There is no "tivo.cfg" file, the closest thing would be the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file which runs at startup and most people use to start up their hacks. You could edit rc.sysinit.author with a call to a networking script with the appropriate ip params set. The network settings are stored in the MFS database, so you can't access them with the drive in a pc. You'd need a script to run while the tivo is "live" to do so, since you can't exactly "mount" MFS.


----------



## Da Goon

willardcpa said:


> I use Filezilla to transfer files into my Dtivo. Have you tried it?


You can't use ftp over a serial connection. He probably needs to make root writable first or change terminal settings.


----------



## mendodave

Da Goon said:


> No, you can't just connect it to a windoze box, it won't understand the tivo partition scheme. You may be able to do that if you compile tivopart under cygwin, but it would probably be easier just to boot with a linux disk such as the one you used for the zipper process, and mount it that way. There is no "tivo.cfg" file, the closest thing would be the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file which runs at startup and most people use to start up their hacks. You could edit rc.sysinit.author with a call to a networking script with the appropriate ip params set. The network settings are stored in the MFS database, so you can't access them with the drive in a pc. You'd need a script to run while the tivo is "live" to do so, since you can't exactly "mount" MFS.


ok. crap. sounds like i have to make or buy that cable.

or.......put the drive in a linux box

thanks,

david


----------



## dturturro

willardcpa said:


> I use Filezilla to transfer files into my Dtivo. Have you tried it?


Ok, I got the file over and ran it but 30 sec skip was not enabled upon reboot. I searched and saw something about Hackman in TWP, but I can't find it in TWP 2. Is there an individual hack I can put on for that?


----------



## willardcpa

dturturro said:


> Ok, I got the file over and ran it but 30 sec skip was not enabled upon reboot. I searched and saw something about Hackman in TWP, but I can't find it in TWP 2. Is there an individual hack I can put on for that?


Search this forum for "30 sec". The results may give you the answer. One of them is a reply from Rbautch indicating that maybe tweak.sh may not run if you didn't originally use the zipper, I see you used PTVupgrade originally (he offers a "fix" for this). Some of the other results mention the S-P-S-30 (maybe its got another "S" on the end of it, I can't remember its been ages since I've used it?). "backdoor", but if I recall correctly that needs to be re-entered every time the box reboots.


----------



## dturturro

did that already. posted it in my message. is there a way to just add PERMENANT 30 second skip?


----------



## Da Goon

dturturro said:


> ...is there a way to just add PERMENANT 30 second skip?


Yes, using a tivoapp patch. Looking thru your previous posts I'm assuming HR10-250 running 6.3d. If it's different, don't do this, the patch locations not may be the same, and the side effects could be bad. If you are running 6.3d, then do:


Code:


cd /tvbin
mount -o remount,rw /
mv tivoapp tivoapp.orig
cp tivoapp.orig tivoapp
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220
sync
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot


----------



## dturturro

thanks, I'll try that today!

Ok, I tried it, rebooted and 30 second skip was not enabled. I was able to program it with S-P-S-3-0-S. Any ideas where to go from here?


----------



## Da Goon

There's not any reason it should not have worked unless you're running another sw version or made a typo. I'd put my original tivoapp back in place to avoid issues due to a bad patch.


> Any ideas where to go from here?


Try it again. That's the only way to make it permanent.


----------



## dturturro

I've had several problems trying to zipper my drive. I want to start from scratch with a new CD so I redownloaded: lba48, an instant cake 6.3d image, the zipper script and superpatch (I want 30 second skip to stay permenant on my HR10-250). I unzipped everything and put the items in the tools directory but I'm missing vmlinux.px.

Any thoughts on what I did wrong or how to fix it? Before suggesting 'search' I did that and only saw posts regarding the program not running. Nothing about it missing altogether.


----------



## incog-neato

2 separate problems:

#1) HR10-250 6.3D ..... script seems to hang up on "installing channel logos." Tried it twice. About 30 minutes later nothing is happening. It's worked many times with no problems in the past but I just upgraded my HR10 to 6.3D using Slicer so I reran your script. 3rd time I just skipped logos and then had this problem:

#2) Uninstall then reinstall .... keep getting this error (HR10-250 6.3D):



Code:


Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
Installing TWP in root directory...
sed: bad option in substitution expression
/enhancements/start.sh: line 712:  1046 Broken pipe             cat /TivoWebPlus
/load.tcl
      1047 Done(1)                 | sed -e "s/TivoWebPlus/TivoWebPlus - $bashna
me/" >/TivoWebPlus/temp
Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup

I attached the complete dialog as a file copied from the screen


----------



## rbautch

incog-neato said:


> 2 separate problems:
> 
> #1) HR10-250 6.3D ..... script seems to hang up on "installing channel logos." Tried it twice. About 30 minutes later nothing is happening. It's worked many times with no problems in the past but I just upgraded my HR10 to 6.3D using Slicer so I reran your script. 3rd time I just skipped logos and then had this problem:
> 
> #2) Uninstall then reinstall .... keep getting this error (HR10-250 6.3D):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Do you want to install Tivowebplus? [y/n]: y
> Installing TWP in root directory...
> sed: bad option in substitution expression
> /enhancements/start.sh: line 712:  1046 Broken pipe             cat /TivoWebPlus
> /load.tcl
> 1047 Done(1)                 | sed -e "s/TivoWebPlus/TivoWebPlus - $bashna
> me/" >/TivoWebPlus/temp
> Appending your rc.sysinit.author file to run TWP on startup
> 
> I attached the complete dialog as a file copied from the screen


I was able to duplicate the logo hang on my HR10-250, but not any of my other Dtivos. I'll look into that. I was not able to duplicate the TWP error. It looks like it's failing when it tries to edit your load.tcl file to include your bash prompt name. It does this to customize the TWP menus to show "Family Room", "Bedroom", etc., to distinguish one tivo from another.


----------



## incog-neato

Don't know if it matters, but I have 1 correction. It should read "I just upgrade to 6.3E (not D). Sorry.

Is there a way I can try using my previous RBAUTCH_FILES.TGZ which worked last time? I have no option other then to download the newest update which might be the problem.



rbautch said:


> I was able to duplicate the logo hang on my HR10-250, but not any of my other Dtivos. I'll look into that. I was not able to duplicate the TWP error. It looks like it's failing when it tries to edit your load.tcl file to include your bash prompt name. It does this to customize the TWP menus to show "Family Room", "Bedroom", etc., to distinguish one tivo from another.


----------



## rbautch

incog-neato said:


> Don't know if it matters, but I have 1 correction. It should read "I just upgrade to 6.3E (not D). Sorry.
> 
> Is there a way I can try using my previous RBAUTCH_FILES.TGZ which worked last time? I have no option other then to download the newest update which might be the problem.


if you used the Zipper, you can pull it off of there. The TWP distro included with the enhancement script hasn't changed in several months, so I doubt it would make a difference if you rolled back to an earlier version.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gonna use Slicer to go to 6.3e on one of my HR10-250s that's constantly rebooting and had a question. IIRC, someone once said that the instructions in The Slicer weren't exactly correct--something about not having to do the symlinks command or something.

Does anyone have the step-by-step instructions for using The Slicer *after * the slices have been installed? I'm basically looking to confirm what's exactly done after The Slicer runs.


----------



## captainjrl

Lord Vader said:


> Gonna use Slicer to go to 6.3e on one of my HR10-250s that's constantly rebooting and had a question. IIRC, someone once said that the instructions in The Slicer weren't exactly correct--something about not having to do the symlinks command or something.
> 
> Does anyone have the step-by-step instructions for using The Slicer *after * the slices have been installed? I'm basically looking to confirm what's exactly done after The Slicer runs.


I'm looking to do the same thing for the same reason. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Soapm

captainjrl said:


> I'm looking to do the same thing for the same reason. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13324/


----------



## incog-neato

I did that, but every time I run tweak.sh it still insists on downloading the newest update (which was the one previous to the latest one).


rbautch said:


> if you used the Zipper, you can pull it off of there. The TWP distro included with the enhancement script hasn't changed in several months, so I doubt it would make a difference if you rolled back to an earlier version.


----------



## captainjrl

Soapm said:


> http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13324/


I don't see the slices in my SwSystem directory. Any idea how to get them there?


----------



## richr69

I zippered my R10 using Zipper 1.7b awhile ago. The TWP in that version of the zipper is something like 1.3 or so (I don't remember). How do I update the TWP to the latest version found on the latest Zipper.


----------



## Lord Vader

Just out of curiosity, does it matter which version of The Slicer we use? I have Slicer6.3a and wish to slice from 6.3a to 6.3e.


----------



## rbautch

incog-neato said:


> I did that, but every time I run tweak.sh it still insists on downloading the newest update (which was the one previous to the latest one).


If you put it in the same directory as tweak.sh, it will skip the download.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Just out of curiosity, does it matter which version of The Slicer we use? I have Slicer6.3a and wish to slice from 6.3a to 6.3e.


I think you mean version 1.3a. Should work fine if your adapter uses stock drivers, or you copy your backported drivers manually. I don't think they added the feature that automatically copies backported drivers until a later version.


----------



## Lord Vader

10-4. Thanks.

BTW, check your PM. I didn't want to clutter this thread with that question.


----------



## rbautch

richr69 said:


> I zippered my R10 using Zipper 1.7b awhile ago. The TWP in that version of the zipper is something like 1.3 or so (I don't remember). How do I update the TWP to the latest version found on the latest Zipper.


Running tweak.sh will get you caught up with the latest version from the Zipper. However this is not guaranteed to be latest version of TWP.


----------



## katiebear00

Lord Vader said:


> Gonna use Slicer to go to 6.3e on one of my HR10-250s that's constantly rebooting and had a question. IIRC, someone once said that the instructions in The Slicer weren't exactly correct--something about not having to do the symlinks command or something.
> 
> Does anyone have the step-by-step instructions for using The Slicer *after * the slices have been installed? I'm basically looking to confirm what's exactly done after The Slicer runs.


Not true. Just run the slicer to go to 6.3e. It worked fine for me on my Zippered HR10-250.


----------



## Lord Vader

Thanks. BTW, do you recommend I re-do the hacks (encryption, 30-second, etc.) BEFORE I reboot?


----------



## katiebear00

Lord Vader said:


> Thanks. BTW, do you recommend I re-do the hacks (encryption, 30-second, etc.) BEFORE I reboot?


No. It's best to run the enhancement script on it after it reboots.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, it's rebooting now. Slicer went fine. I just hope I didn't lose bash. I remember losing bash on another such unit months back. Had to serial in to do _anyt_hing.


----------



## Lord Vader

katiebear00 said:


> No. It's best to run the enhancement script on it after it reboots.


[email protected]#$!

It rebooted, and as feared, I lost all bash access. Tried to serial in and now THAT won't even connect! I've tried all the various baud rates with TeraTermPro. Any suggestions?

If I could at least get serial bash I can manually run tweak and upload rbautch's files into the same directory as tweak.


----------



## Soapm

Just zipper again, you'll be all set.


----------



## Lord Vader

But can I do that without losing all my recordings and stuff?


----------



## Lord Vader

What's really irritating me more than anything else now is that going to 6.3e is supposed to stop all these damn reboots. In the three hours since I Sliced to 6.3e, this thing has rebooted 7 times, messing up several recordings!


----------



## Da Goon

Lord Vader said:


> But can I do that without losing all my recordings and stuff?


I'd assume so. Doesn't it ask if there are recordings you want to keep? You can easily rehack the box without hurting any recordings, as long as you don't reimage, and the existing recordings are not scrambled and you don't disturb the diskconfig key.


----------



## Lord Vader

I think you're right. It's been so long since I last zippered a drive, that I easily forget. 

Either I'm getting old or I got too involved in my HR20-700 DVRs.


----------



## Da Goon

Lord Vader said:


> ...or I got too involved in my HR20-700 DVRs.


Traitor! 

No not really. They are actually decent boxes once you get used to them.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm one of those who still uses both. I still have multiple HR10-250s working and don't intend to dismiss them outright.


----------



## Lord Vader

Interesting...I used The Slicer to go to 6.3e. The script ran and gave me a response that it was successful in loading the 6.3*e* slices. However, the information screen on the HR10-250 says my software is version 6.3a. Also, I jusrt rezippered the drive successfully, and when running Zipper then tweak, both mentioned during their running that I have "version 6.3*a*". If Slicer says it was successful in loading the 6.3*e* slices, why is it I'm being told I'm still at 6.3*a*?

Edited to add that my SwSystem in MFS shows this:



> *
> 6.3a-01-2-357	tyDb	53870	11/01/07 17:31 796
> 6.3e-01-2-357	tyDb	1139775	11/01/07 17:31	780
> ACTIVE	tyDb	53870	11/01/07 17:31	796*


I noticed this *IS* different from what it was before I Sliced to 6.3e.


----------



## katiebear00

Lord Vader said:


> Interesting...I used The Slicer to go to 6.3e. The script ran and gave me a response that it was successful in loading the 6.3*e* slices. However, the information screen on the HR10-250 says my software is version 6.3a. Also, I jusrt rezippered the drive successfully, and when running Zipper then tweak, both mentioned during their running that I have "version 6.3*a*". If Slicer says it was successful in loading the 6.3*e* slices, why is it I'm being told I'm still at 6.3*a*?
> 
> Edited to add that my SwSystem in MFS shows this:
> 
> I noticed this *IS* different from what it was before I Sliced to 6.3e.


It looks like everything says you are still running 6.3a. The slicer checks to see if the slices are loaded in MFS, which they are, and then runs installSw.itcl to install the new software on your alternate partition. It looks like that never happened.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, that sucks. I wonder why Slicer ended up telling me it successfully installed 6.3e. 


I did notice, FWIW, that following the Slicer install and responses, when my unit rebooted, the message on the screen said "updating new software," or something like that. I wouldn't think it would do that if it remained at the same version, but I can be wrong.


----------



## incog-neato

It sure seems like you still have "A"

6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 53870  11/01/07 17:31 796
6.3e-01-2-357 tyDb 1139775 11/01/07 17:31 780
ACTIVE tyDb 53870 11/01/07 17:31 796

If you had a "pending restart" message in system info or phone it might have "upgraded" itself BACK to A. I had that happen a while back. In fact, each time I sliced the next day it went BACK to the previous version. There was a patch for that somewhere on DDB which worked for me.

Edit: Found it - //www.d-e-a-l-d-a-t-a-b-a-s-e.com/forum/showpost.php?p=271411&postcount=1149 (obviously remove the dashes)



Lord Vader said:


> Well, that sucks. I wonder why Slicer ended up telling me it successfully installed 6.3e.
> 
> I did notice, FWIW, that following the Slicer install and responses, when my unit rebooted, the message on the screen said "updating new software," or something like that. I wouldn't think it would do that if it remained at the same version, but I can be wrong.


----------



## Lord Vader

I just may leave it at 6.3a and see if it still suffers from these constant reboots. If it does, then I'll try to fiddle with it again. I wish there was a way to remove the 6.3a software and leave 6.3e as the only one to work with. But that'd be too easy, wouldn't it?


----------



## katiebear00

Lord Vader said:


> Well, that sucks. I wonder why Slicer ended up telling me it successfully installed 6.3e.
> 
> I did notice, FWIW, that following the Slicer install and responses, when my unit rebooted, the message on the screen said "updating new software," or something like that. I wouldn't think it would do that if it remained at the same version, but I can be wrong.


If it said "installing the service update" then it should have installed the new software.


----------



## Lord Vader

One would think, but I believe incog is right, as he pointed to what was "active" in my setup. But as I said, I'll monitor it and see if the reboots continue. I've programmed some recordings tonight on CBS, which seems to be the common denominator in these weird reboots.


----------



## Soapm

I wonder if you can slice again since 6.3e is still on the alternate partition?


Edited to correct version to 6.3e


----------



## tall1

I ran 1.3a slicer tonight to upgrade from 6.3b to 6.3e. Everything ran fine and I ran tweak which also completed without any problem. But it appears tivoapp was never touched, tivoapp still has the 8/2/2007 date and not surprisingly, I have no 30 sec skip or the other hacks. I ran tweak uninstall/install again and same thing. I have enough disk space, everything looks ok it's just that zipper remains unzipped. It displays 6.3e too. Any ideas?

EDIT: I found this post  from Russ that fixed it. I needed to run the "touch /zipper_flag" command before running the script.


----------



## Soapm

tall1 said:


> I ran 1.3a slicer tonight to upgrade from 6.3b to 6.3e. Everything ran fine and I ran tweak which also completed without any problem. But it appears tivoapp was never touched, tivoapp still has the 8/2/2007 date and not surprisingly, I have no 30 sec skip or the other hacks. I ran tweak uninstall/install again and same thing. I have enough disk space, everything looks ok it's just that zipper remains unzipped. It displays 6.3e too. Any ideas?


You may try manually running superpatch.


----------



## incog-neato

Slicer screens don't say "installing service update." You get then when it's the D* upgrade.


katiebear00 said:


> If it said "installing the service update" then it should have installed the new software.


----------



## Lord Vader

Soapm said:


> I wonder if you can slice again since 6.3e is still on the alternate partition?
> 
> Edited to correct version to 6.3e


I imagine I could. Regardless, the reboot problem still exists, and it's definitely tied to CBS somehow. The thing reboots multiple times when I'm watching or recording a CBS show, but not when I'm tuned to any other network or channel. How odd.

Now I have to figure out how to get Slicer to install 6.3*e* and not 6.3*a* again.


----------



## katiebear00

incog-neato said:


> Slicer screens don't say "installing service update." You get then when it's the D* upgrade.


That's what I said.


----------



## katiebear00

Lord Vader said:


> I imagine I could. Regardless, the reboot problem still exists, and it's definitely tied to CBS somehow. The thing reboots multiple times when I'm watching or recording a CBS show, but not when I'm tuned to any other network or channel. How odd.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get Slicer to install 6.3*e* and not 6.3*a* again.


Running the slicer again couldn't hurt. Are you sure you entered 6.3e and not 6.3a as the argument for the slicer?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup, I'm sure. I always double-check such things. I also doubt it was because I was using an older version of Slicer, to which Lou had alluded elsewhere. Most folks I talk to say it doesn't matter which version. Nevertheless, I do have the most recent version, Slicer 1.9, so I'll give that a try for the heck of it. Pulling the drive and re-zippering it wasn't that bad anyway. The most irritating part is trying to get 6.3*e* to take and not 6.3*a.*


----------



## Lord Vader

Update, FWIW...

I got the latest version of Slicer, 1.9, and used that. Looked like it worked. I then reran tweak and bufferhack, the latter modified for 6.3e. I rebooted and noticed some of my hacks like 30-second skip weren't working. So, I used the "echo ne..." patches. At first it wouldn't work because I had more than one tivoapp (backups, etc.) in my /tvbin file, taking up too much space. So, I removed those extra ones, leaving me with tivoapp and the patched tivoapp.orig. 

I then rebooted and am now stuck perpetually at the unleashed splash screen. It just stays there. This hasn't happened before, so I'm wondering what could be wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## incog-neato

Yes, but sometimes AFTER you install the new update using slicer the D* update takes you BACK to the previous version. There is a script to fix that posted on DDB. Each time I slicer'd to 6.3C (a while back) the next day I was back to 6.3A because the 6.3a slices never deleted themselves from the MFS. It was weird. So now I always run this script after an upgrade just to cma.
d-e-a-l-d-a-t-a-b-a-s-e.com/forum/showpost.php?p=271411&postcount=1149



katiebear00 said:


> That's what I said.


----------



## Soapm

Lord Vader said:


> Update, FWIW...
> 
> I got the latest version of Slicer, 1.9, and used that. Looked like it worked. I then reran tweak and bufferhack, the latter modified for 6.3e. I rebooted and noticed some of my hacks like 30-second skip weren't working. So, I used the "echo ne..." patches. At first it wouldn't work because I had more than one tivoapp (backups, etc.) in my /tvbin file, taking up too much space. So, I removed those extra ones, leaving me with tivoapp and the patched tivoapp.orig.
> 
> I then rebooted and am now stuck perpetually at the unleashed splash screen. It just stays there. This hasn't happened before, so I'm wondering what could be wrong. Any ideas?


Zipper again, you should be all set.


----------



## Lord Vader

I hope so. That's a lot more palatable than having to re-image and lose all my recordings! Wish me luck, Soapm.


----------



## Lord Vader

incog-neato said:


> Yes, but sometimes AFTER you install the new update using slicer the D* update takes you BACK to the previous version. There is a script to fix that posted on DDB. Each time I slicer'd to 6.3C (a while back) the next day I was back to 6.3A because the 6.3a slices never deleted themselves from the MFS. It was weird. So now I always run this script after an upgrade just to cma.
> d-e-a-l-d-a-t-a-b-a-s-e.com/forum/showpost.php?p=271411&postcount=1149


Check your PM, incog.


----------



## Lord Vader

Soapm said:


> Zipper again, you should be all set.


Rezippered it and am now waiting. It rebooted, went to the unleashed splash screen, rebooted again, and is now hanging at that unleashed screen--again.

This isn't looking good, soap.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I'm at least able to get a bash prompt via serial. Any suggestions on what to do first, soap? I'm stuck at the unleashed screen.


----------



## Soapm

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I'm at least able to get a bash prompt via serial. Any suggestions on what to do first, soap? I'm stuck at the unleashed screen.


Post the log from the serial bash so someone can take a look at it. I am surprised Zipper didn't get you back in.


----------



## Lord Vader

I even reran tweak to see if that would work; it didn't. So, I restored the original tivoapp, but it's still hanging at the unleashed screen. Here's what the responses are:



> *
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: line 4: 131 Bus error /tvbin/convert-db
> No upgrade to load
> Not upgrading software
> Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
> Starting Services.
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to TvLauncher(134)
> $0 : 00000000 90019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fea 7fff7d1c 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8860 872c5ca0 00000000 10000000 00006012 870ddf30 870dddc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 870dc000 870ddc40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000e40
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: 90019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: line -14: 134 Bus error TvLauncher -StartA
> tBoot
> Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
> Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to fakecall.tcl(142)
> $0 : 00000000 90019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fe6 7fff7ccc 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8460 870df8c0 00000000 10000000 00006012 87097f30 87097dc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 87096000 87097b58 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000240
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: 90019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 8006cab0 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 8: 142 Bus error fakecall.tcl
> 
> Starting netserver at port 12865
> touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system
> bash-2.02# do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(151)
> $0 : 00000000 90019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7cb0 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8660 86e7c760 00000000 10000000 00006012 86e77f30 86e77dc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86e76000 86e77c40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000900
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: 90019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 36: 151 Bus error ./tivocid
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(160)
> $0 : 00000000 b0019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7ca4 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8460 86e7c660 00000000 10000000 00006012 86f03f30 86f03dc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86f02000 86f03c40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000720
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: b0019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> server_set_up: binding the socket: Address already in use
> Starting netserver at port 12865
> touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(174)
> $0 : 00000000 b0019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7c94 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8660 86e7ca60 00000000 10000000 00006012 86e1df30 86e1ddc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86e1c000 86e1dc40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000ba0
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: b0019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 63: 174 Bus error ./tivocid
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(183)
> $0 : 00000000 b0019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7ca4 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8460 86e7cde0 00000000 10000000 00006012 86e15f30 86e15dc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86e14000 86e15c40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000d20
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: b0019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> rc.sysinit is complete
> *


The first few lines may be missing due to not being able to scroll up that far in my telnet connection.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Lord Vader

It's still scrolling with this:



> *
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 8: 142 Bus error fakecall.tcl
> 
> Starting netserver at port 12865
> touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system
> bash-2.02# do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(151)
> $0 : 00000000 90019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7cb0 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8660 86e7c760 00000000 10000000 00006012 86e77f30 86e77dc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86e76000 86e77c40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000900
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: 90019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 36: 151 Bus error ./tivocid
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(160)
> $0 : 00000000 b0019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7ca4 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8460 86e7c660 00000000 10000000 00006012 86f03f30 86f03dc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86f02000 86f03c40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000720
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: b0019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> server_set_up: binding the socket: Address already in use
> Starting netserver at port 12865
> touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(174)
> $0 : 00000000 b0019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7c94 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8660 86e7ca60 00000000 10000000 00006012 86e1df30 86e1ddc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86e1c000 86e1dc40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000ba0
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: b0019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: line 63: 174 Bus error ./tivocid
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(183)
> $0 : 00000000 b0019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7ca4 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8460 86e7cde0 00000000 10000000 00006012 86e15f30 86e15dc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 86e14000 86e15c40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000d20
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: b0019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> rc.sysinit is complete
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(195)
> $0 : 00000000 b0019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7cc4 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8660 86e7c6e0 00000000 10000000 00006012 8046df30 8046ddc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 8046c000 8046dc40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000720
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: b0019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> do_page_fault #3: sending signal 10 to tivosh(198)
> $0 : 00000000 90019400 100d3ffc 100d3ffc 100d1f94 00000000 000000ac 000000ac
> $8 : 0000002c 100d1fd4 100d1f54 7fff7fee 7fff7cc4 0001ffff ffffffff 0001ffff
> $16: 00000001 829d8460 86e7cce0 00000000 10000000 00006012 8747bf30 8747bdc0
> $24: ffffffff 00000080 8747a000 8747bc40 00000008 8006cba4
> Hi : 00000000
> Lo : 00000660
> epc : 80123034 Tainted: P
> Status: 90019403
> Cause : 0000000c
> 8001e9fc 8001eac0 80022bb4 80022e8c 80024f3c 80123034 8006cba4 8006d91c
> 800584e8 80058744 80020908 80020f64 020d8a4c
> 020d8a4c (Bad trace)
> *


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, whaddya think, soapm? 

Does it look like I'll have to re-image the thing altogether, or is there hope to save all the recordings?


----------



## Da Goon

Looks like a bad tivoapp patch. Remove any calls to ncid from your startup scripts. If you've got serial bash, use "sz" to grab your kernel log and post it as an attachment. It will provide more info and will much easier to read. If you're getting bash started early enough, try using *skill -9 rc.sysinit*, if that halts the startup, it may give you time to fix things or troubleshoot before tivoapp starts.


----------



## Enrique

when I run the zipper_isomaker.bat I get a message: You forgot to add the boot disc to the zipper_tools folder. Exiting...
Press any key to close this window.

Do I need PTVupgrade Iba48 boot disc? or Can I use this person links to?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5121877&&#post5121877


----------



## Lord Vader

Go to the Zipper instruction site and simply make sure that all the files shown on the screen shot are also on your Zipper tools CD, except for an image if you already have that on your drive itself. It sounds like you're missing one of the key things needed, and it's very easy to add it. Once it's in your Zipper folder, you'll then create an ISO that incorporates everything.


----------



## Enrique

Lord Vader said:


> It sounds like you're missing one of the key things needed, and it's very easy to add it.


Well i added everything from the zipper.zip, So i am not 100% on anything other then that I need.

Do I need a image or not to get the zipper working?


----------



## Lord Vader

If you already have an image on your disk, you do not need one on your Zipper tools CD. If you are zippering a virgin drive, then you'll need an image, and that can easily be added to your Zipper tools CD. Look for an Instantcake image and add that to your Zipper tools CD.


----------



## Markman07

Anyone know what EndpadPlus version is included with the zipper / script ?

A few nice features have been recently added. 

1.2.0 (September 4, 2007)
-- added bookmark feature to start playing show after start padding (drnull)
-- updated & changed DST code to reflect new time changes in the US (falcontx)

1.1.5 (July 15, 2007)
-- added back-to-back exemption option (falcontx)


----------



## katiebear00

Enrique said:


> Well i added everything from the zipper.zip, So i am not 100% on anything other then that I need.
> 
> Do I need a image or not to get the zipper working?


You dont necessarily need an image, but you do need the boot disc that is linked in the instructions.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, he IS going to need an image on either the drive itself or the CD.


----------



## fredfillis

It has been awhile since I first tweak'ed. Last night I decided to download the latest version.

Now, Tivoweb is not working. I can start it, but if I click on NPL, this is what I get



Code:


action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "::multi_delete": no such variable
    while executing
"if {$::multi_delete} {
set nstype 6
} else {
set nstype 0
}"
    (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 5)
    invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
    (procedure "do_action" line 19)
    invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"

Any ideas?

I recently put NowShowing and dserver into tvbin in order to run TySuiteJ.


----------



## fredfillis

never mind, fixed it myself


----------



## Fofer

How did you fix it? Those details might help others who encounter the same problem in the future.


----------



## daleykd

I just want to verify that I read this right:

If I had an HR10-250 at 6.3c (Zippered), let it upgrade to 6.3e via the phone line and DirecTV upgraded it, I lost my hacked TiVo.

Now, can I use the Zipper again (with rbautch scripts) on 6.3e? Does the Zipper work ok with 6.3e?

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes, Zipper works fine with 6.3e.


----------



## sandpj

fredfillis said:


> It has been awhile since I first tweak'ed. Last night I decided to download the latest version.
> 
> Now, Tivoweb is not working. I can start it, but if I click on NPL, this is what I get
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> can't read "::multi_delete": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$::multi_delete} {
> set nstype 6
> } else {
> set nstype 0
> }"
> (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"


Can you clarify how you fixed this issue? I have the same issue since the recent upgrade.


----------



## incog-neato

I had a couple problems with 6.3e/HR10. For 1, if you answer yes to ADD CHANNEL LOGOS it totally locks up (rbautch confirmed this but I'm not sure if it has been fixed yet) and the other problem was the TiVoweb wouldn't install. Ultimately I installed both of those items manually.


daleykd said:


> I just want to verify that I read this right:
> 
> If I had an HR10-250 at 6.3c (Zippered), let it upgrade to 6.3e via the phone line and DirecTV upgraded it, I lost my hacked TiVo.
> 
> Now, can I use the Zipper again (with rbautch scripts) on 6.3e? Does the Zipper work ok with 6.3e?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## MurrayW

When I was running tweak.sh I had a typo when trying to name my HR10-250 at the customize bash prompt step. I tried using the backspace key and the delete key to correct my mistake, but these keys just added some giberish to the end of my already erroneous name.

I have 2 questions:

1. In general, when you are using linix scripts, how can you backspace to correct an error in an entry?

2. It's not a big deal to run the enhancement script over again, but if I can save a few minutes, I'd prefer to just run the portion that customizes your bash prompt. Is that EASY to do? I am sure that it is possible, but if it takes more time than it would to re-run the entire script, I would rather just re-run the full script -- can you tell I am lazy! 

thanks,
Murray


----------



## katiebear00

MurrayW said:


> When I was running tweak.sh I had a typo when trying to name my HR10-250 at the customize bash prompt step. I tried using the backspace key and the delete key to correct my mistake, but these keys just added some giberish to the end of my already erroneous name.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. In general, when you are using linix scripts, how can you backspace to correct an error in an entry?
> 
> 2. It's not a big deal to run the enhancement script over again, but if I can save a few minutes, I'd prefer to just run the portion that customizes your bash prompt. Is that EASY to do? I am sure that it is possible, but if it takes more time than it would to re-run the entire script, I would rather just re-run the full script -- can you tell I am lazy!
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Don't rerun the script, just edit the /.profile file with the correct name for the bash prompt.


----------



## Lopey

I can't seem to find the twp config file. Were is it put?


----------



## bhang

sorry if its been asked, but I couldn't find it, can this be run on an SA1?

bhang


----------



## Da Goon

bhang said:


> sorry if its been asked, but I couldn't find it, can this be run on an SA1?
> 
> bhang


There are major differences in the MFS structure of an S1 compared to an S2 as well as processor differences (PPC vs MIPS), so .tcl scripts and binaries aren't backwards compatible. So my best guess would be no, this script won't work. I'm sure it'll run (or try to) since I assume it's a shell script (which is portable) but I'd heavily advise against doing so.


----------



## eschuckmer

I have a Hughes HDVR2 running 6.3e and have been having some problems with TivoWebPlus. Even though the lines are in my author script to start TWP, many times when I try to access TWP through a browser it comes back with the "connection timed out" message. I can get TWP to perform correctly by running the alias twprs that was installed by tweak.sh. But I would love for TWP to remain up for longer than it does.

I know that tweak.sh used to install a cron entry to automatically restart TivoWebPlus every night at 3AM. However, it now seems that this step is no longer done. Is there any reason, in particular, that this was removed? Would there be any problem with creating a cron entry to do this myself?

BTW, I've been hacking this Tivo from back in the Sleeper days, and did all my hacking previously without this wonderful script, so I have a pretty good understanding of how things work. I never used to have this problem with TWP periodically becoming unavailable. I understand it may have to do with 6.3e but was wondering if anyone has any ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

Earlier versions of TWP were a bit flaky, and required periodic restarts to get some features working. The current version of TWP is more stable and reliable, so I removed the cron entries. There's no problem with creating a cron entry that periodically starts or restarts TWP.


----------



## bhang

I used the sapper disk I got made today on my sa2, and it seemed to work fine but when I go to my.tivo.ip(192.168.1.104) I get the "you just installed networking, blahblahblah" I changed the port in tivoweb.cfg to 8080, when I go to my.tivo.ip/:8080 I get "resource not found"

I tried twprs, it said it was restarting but I didnt see the usual stuff that shows up on the screen when its loading.

I tried loading with "twp" but I get another http server found, exiting to stop reboot loop, or sumthing like that

I used "ps ax" but I don't see tivoweb listed

it seems like everything else is working, I just read a thread about "adding logos" killing TWP? is this my prob? can I fix it without re SAppering?

telnet, ftp work fine

thanks

bhang

edit:

tried twprs, still "resource not found"
tried starting tivoweb via /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console


Code:


Warning: An http server was already running
-<SERIES_2>- {Wed Nov 28 -01:00am}-TiVo
/# Starting TWP pid=1604
TivoWebPlus - series_2 - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070205))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
ui
util
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
rss_util
Loading modules...
-Registered backup
-Registered channelgrid
-Registered channelprefs
-Registered confresManual
-Registered folders
-Registered gallery
-Registered gdchecker
-Registered higuide
-Registered info
-Registered logos
-Registered logs
-Registered mail
-Registered manrec
-Registered mfs
-Registered mrv
-Registered netconfig
-Registered reorder
-Registered rowformat
-Registered rss
-Registered sysadmin
-Registered theme
-Registered channellist
-Registered deletedshows
-Registered history
-Registered nowshowing
-Registered search
-Registered seasonpass
-Registered wishlists
-Registered todo
-Registered todo/1
-Registered todo/2
-Registered update
-Registered whatson
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)"
invoked from within
"set ::sock [socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)]"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 582)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Warning: An http server was already running
Starting TWP pid=1621
TivoWebPlus - series_2 - v2.0.0 (2.0.0 (oztivo-070205))
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files
for copyright and credit information.
PoolSize=2916352
Loading libs...
btutils
html
http
index
rec
sendkey
ui
util
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 0 seconds
rss_util
Loading modules...
-Registered backup
-Registered channelgrid
-Registered channelprefs
-Registered confresManual
-Registered folders
-Registered gallery
-Registered gdchecker
-Registered higuide
-Registered info
-Registered logos
-Registered logs
-Registered mail
-Registered manrec
-Registered mfs
-Registered mrv
-Registered netconfig
-Registered reorder
-Registered rowformat
-Registered rss
-Registered sysadmin
-Registered theme
-Registered channellist
-Registered deletedshows
-Registered history
-Registered nowshowing
-Registered search
-Registered seasonpass
-Registered wishlists
-Registered todo
-Registered todo/1
-Registered todo/2
-Registered update
-Registered whatson
couldn't open socket: address already in use
while executing
"socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)"
invoked from within
"set ::sock [socket -server ::session $::conf(Port)]"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/load.tcl" line 582)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/load.tcl"
(procedure "load" line 4)
invoked from within
"load 0"
(file "/TivoWebPlus/httpd-tt.tcl" line 31)
Warning: An http server was already running
Error: The last session did not complete successfully
       Exiting to prevent possible reboot loop

did ps -ef | grep tivoweb


Code:


root      1570     1  0 00:59 ttyp0    S      0:00 /bin/bash /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb restart
root      1641   592  0 01:01 ttyp0    S+     0:00 grep tivoweb

so it seems to be running but I cant connect, Im wondering if its theme related? I dunno I'm grabbing at straws, Ive read thru alot of this post but Ill keep looking, searches have gotten me nowhere...

edit:
I just did the tweak uninstall then ran tweak.sh again but said no to installing logos, so of course I dont have any chan logos  and I changed the twp http port to 8080(since the tivo uses 80 for the "you installed networking, blahblah) and I still get the resource not found error...

what am I doing wrong, Im trying to read the whole 88 pages but Im not finding much on this problem, which leads me to believe its user error on my end.... ANYBODY?

Ok I reran tweak.sh to get my logos back, I then changed my tivoweb port to 8080 in all 3 copies of tivoweb.cfg but I still get "resource not found", I've tried everything I can think of, Im no linux guru but Im not a total noob either, maybe I should start my own thread, on this...ATM, I need an advil and a power-nap, Ive spent ~3 hours today and maybe 2 yesterday, I want to try re installing, but after the script im not sure about where to put it or the symlink thing, so I gotta read up before I try that...


----------



## bhang

All I can get is resource not found, my question is can I just use the "normal" install instructions for tivowebplus? I'm looking to try the 2.1 beta

thanks for anyhelp anybody has,

bhang


----------



## paris5

Sure, you can install TWP anyway you want. The enhancement script just copies TWP to your root directory and puts a line in the author file to start it when your tivo boots. Try connecting to TWP from a different PC, and confirm you don't have any firewalls on your PC blocking access. If you still have trouble, try posting in the TWP thread.


----------



## bhang

paris5 said:


> Sure, you can install TWP anyway you want. The enhancement script just copies TWP to your root directory and puts a line in the author file to start it when your tivo boots. Try connecting to TWP from a different PC, and confirm you don't have any firewalls on your PC blocking access. If you still have trouble, try posting in the TWP thread.


ok, so I have twp installed and its running I just cant connect, I can however connect to another sa1 tivo on my network, if I install twp again, I will have to re run the tweak.sh to get it moved to the new location, correct me if im wrong but this is how i understand it..

ok, so im headed to the twp thread with this problem, but on the 3rd rerunning of tweak.sh I got another problem it didnt happen on the first 3 installs, but when I telnet in I get this before the first prompt then I dont see it again till I re open a telnet session...***FIXED 9:25pm est***



Code:


declare -x DEBUG_BOARD="false"
declare -x DEBUG_INTERFACE_NAME="none"
declare -x EMERGENCY_REINSTALL="0"
declare -x HDA_ID="F1GT7W8E"
declare -x HDB_ID="S01CJ10Y913033"
declare -x HOME="/"
declare -x HOSTNAME="(none)"
declare -x HOSTTYPE="i686"
declare -x IrdSerialNumber="538269F6"
declare -x LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/lib"
declare -x MACHTYPE="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
declare -x MFS_DEVICE="/dev/hda10"
declare -x MODEM_DEVICE="/dev/cua1"
declare -x MODEM_REV="F"
declare -x MODEM_TYPE="Si2433"
declare -x OSTYPE="linux-gnu"
declare -x PATH="./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements"
declare -x PROMVERSION="

TiVo p0 version 1.18"
declare -x PWD="/var/tmp"
declare -x SHELL="/bin/sh"
declare -x SHLVL="3"
declare -x SerialNumber="2400000808269F6"
declare -x SwSystem="9.1.L5-01-2"
declare -x TERM="xterm"
declare -x TIVO_REMOTE="TIVO"
declare -x TIVO_ROOT=""
declare -x TV_STD="NTSC"
declare -x dsscon="true"
declare -x hpk_implementation="Series2"
declare -x internal_drive="hda hdb"
declare -x primary_drive="hda"
declare -x root="/dev/hda7"
declare -x upgradesoftware="false"
declare -x varpartition="/dev/hda9"

what the heck is it and why is it happening this time and not the others?
**FIXED** I dont know what or why but re tweaking seemes to have fixed it, the resource not found & time difference still screwed up.

sorry to keep asking such dumb questions, but there ain;t to many tivo resources around.

bhang

edit:
this may be part of my problem, the time on my tivo(guide) is 5 hours different than the time my shell shows(on the same box) [ie its now 7.39eastern dalight savings, the shell says 00:39am UTC] I ttried setting the shell date and TZ, but that throws the tivo time off..?


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> The latest version of the script now has patch locations for 6.3e. Since the the script is usually run right after running the Zipper, it expects to find a /zipper_flag file before it will patch your tivoapp. So if you choose to run the script strictly to patch your tivoapp, run this command first to create the flag:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> touch /zipper_flag


Russ,

Does the latest version also have patches for 6.2a? I've got a couple old DTIVOs on 4.01b that I'm going to redo with 6.2a and was wondering if I'd have to apply all these patches or if your latest version has all them for 6.2a as well.


----------



## HellFish

The zipper instructions advise you to download a specific superpatch if you have 6.2a. I believe you need to download the file from stonersmurf's post.


----------



## Lord Vader

Yeah, that was included when I created the Zipper tools CD. I was just wondering whether the additional patches referenced above were included with Russ's tweak.sh script.


----------



## Lord Vader

Da Goon said:


> Looks like a bad tivoapp patch. Remove any calls to ncid from your startup scripts. If you've got serial bash, use "sz" to grab your kernel log and post it as an attachment. It will provide more info and will much easier to read. If you're getting bash started early enough, try using *skill -9 rc.sysinit*, if that halts the startup, it may give you time to fix things or troubleshoot before tivoapp starts.


Well, here we go again, dang it!

I imaged a new drive with 6.2a, Zippered it, then found out that rbautch's tweak doesn't have the encryption and 30-second skip patches, so I applied those manually. So I reboot, and what happens? It hangs again at the TIVO unleashed splash screen!

Just what the heck is causing this, and why does this keep happening? It's irritating to say the least. Now I've got to take the darn box apart again!


----------



## HellFish

At the end of October, I used the Zipper v4.1 with the superpatch specially designed for 6.2a by stonersmurf I referenced yesterday, and it work flawlessly.

The superpatch has all those patches, so if you are using the Zipper, the tweak script does not need to have it. It calls the superpatch.

*edit:* obviously this is for a dtivo using 6.2a


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, apparently it's not using Superpatch properly, because after I Zipper the drive and run tweak.sh, which is part of the whole process of imaging with 6.2a then Zippering the drive, the 30-second skip function, among other patches, aren't working. This is where I'm rather puzzled. If Zipper is supposed to include and run superpatch, why don't the superpatches actually work?


----------



## HellFish

It doesn't natively include any superpatch, you have to download the correct one. To make things easier for you, don't even download superpatch-67all-1.2 (We're playing tag) 

*edit*: on the zipper page it has a photo of what you're folder should look like before burning to CD. instead of having Superpatch v1.5, you should have superpatch-6.2a.tcl in the folder. DO NOT have any other version of superpatch in the folder.


----------



## Lord Vader

I think I've got it figured out. Check my question re. set_mrv_name, though. Now here's another question: if I wish to use bufferhack41.tcl, should I do that _*after *_ all the superpatch stuff?


----------



## HellFish

Yes, install bufferhack *after* you get this working. Except use the version in my signature, not the regular bufferhack41.tcl. And make sure you read my edit above.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I know I do it after Zipper; I just wanted to know if I do it _before _ superpatch62a or _after _ superpatch62a is run.


----------



## HellFish

Do tweak.sh (which will run superpatch62a) as soon as you turn on the tivo after Zippering it. 

I don't even know if the superpatch will work if you do bufferhack first (I think superpatch needs to be run on a clean tivoapp, and bufferhack modifies the tivoapp file).


----------



## Lord Vader

That's what I did before: I Zippered, then ran tweak.sh, but noticed the patches weren't present, so I manually applied them, which is what led to the booting up hanging at the splash screen.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> That's what I did before: I Zippered, then ran tweak.sh, but noticed the patches weren't present, so I manually applied them, which is what led to the booting up hanging at the splash screen.


Instead of manually applying patches, which is prone to error, try manually running superpatch.


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ, I think I did it right now. (This would be much easier if I didn't do these things like once every few months--I get stale doing that!)

I Zippered, ran tweak, then after rebooting the unit, I ran superpatch.tcl. After that, I THEN ran bufferhack and rebooted. Everything now seems OK. (Crossing my fingers...)

One thing I do notice, however, is that superpatch created a tivoapp backup called "tivoapp.original" then bufferhack created its own tivoapp backup called "tivoapp.bufferhack.backup". Is it safe to delete via the "rm" command one of those backups? Basically I want to make sure if I do delete one, upon reboot the thing doesn't get stuck again at the splash screen.


----------



## CrashHD

you can delete them, after rebooting. If you delete them without a reboot between the time they're created and the time you delete them, it results in orphaned inodes, and you loose that much usable drive space from your root partition. 

The short explanation is that when tivoapp.original or tivoapp.bufferhack.backup are created, they are still the in-use tivoapp until the system is rebooted, and deleting an in-use file is what causes that problem.

What you do with those backup files is a matter of personal preference. I gzip my tivoapp.original, and delete the bufferhack backup.


----------



## Lord Vader

That was probably my problem from the beginning. Dummy me should have remembered that.


----------



## taekwondodo

Does anyone have any idea why Tivo Desktop no longer works after loading MRV with the enhancement script?

I am running an HDVR2 + enhancement script + MRV - MRV works, but Music/Photos no longer finds TivoDesktop (1.3, tried 2.1 as welll) - It used to work, and now it doesn't.

Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1

Think I read you need version 2.0.


----------



## taekwondodo

I tried 1.3, 2.1, 2.0 and 2.3 (Deleting tivobeacon.exe each time) - none of them work. Where do I look _in_ the tivo to see if the right application is running?

Thanks.

- Jeff


----------



## Gunnyman

you don't
everything is on the PC side.
since MRV works, superpatch has been applied correctly on the tiVo.
have you tried JavaHMO?
it's really not that hard to configure?


----------



## taekwondodo

I had JavaHMO - and had no idea how to configure it... There were no destructions, nothing... nowhere. _how_ do you configure it?

Thanks.

- Jeff


----------



## bengalfreak

taekwondodo said:


> I had JavaHMO - and had no idea how to configure it... There were no destructions, nothing... nowhere. _how_ do you configure it?
> 
> Thanks.
> - Jeff


You double click the JavaHMO configure icon and away you go. A warning is in order, one of the problems with JavaHMO is that development on it has stopped completely. JavaHMO looks for the specific version of Java that comes with the program. If you let Java upgrade to a newer version it will break JavaHMO. And you can't use newer Java based programs, like Limewire with the old version of Java. If you can live with those limitations, JavaHMO works great. I solved the problem by putting JavaHMO on my server PC and running Limewire from a different computer on the network.


----------



## rsuchowi

Check your default gateway on the Tivo side. When my default GW was not proper it caused all kinds of problems.


----------



## fredfillis

fredfillis said:


> It has been awhile since I first tweak'ed. Last night I decided to download the latest version.
> 
> Now, Tivoweb is not working. I can start it, but if I click on NPL, this is what I get
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> can't read "::multi_delete": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$::multi_delete} {
> set nstype 6
> } else {
> set nstype 0
> }"
> (procedure "MOD::action_nowshowing" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I recently put NowShowing and dserver into tvbin in order to run TySuiteJ.


Apologies for not sharing how I fixed this. You need a later version of TivoWebPlus than was installed by tweak.sh. Check out the tivowebplus thread.


----------



## thundermustard

I am trying to get the permanent 30 second skip working. I googled it and found this command
#30-second skip
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416
which I ran from command prompt. In the past the command seems like it was longer than that.
That didn't do it, then I tried the enhancement script, that didn't do it.
Is that 30 second command right? Is it supposed to go in the author file for each reboot?
Thanks


----------



## rich47

I have a hdvr2 with ptvnet and 6.3e. Is it possible to get MRV and HMO/HME running with the Enhancement Script?


----------



## Markman07

thundermustard said:


> I am trying to get the permanent 30 second skip working. I googled it and found this command
> #30-second skip
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6717416
> which I ran from command prompt. In the past the command seems like it was longer than that.
> That didn't do it, then I tried the enhancement script, that didn't do it.
> Is that 30 second command right? Is it supposed to go in the author file for each reboot?
> Thanks


All your questions will be answered at http://dvrpedia.com or http://dvrpedia.com/Modify_TiVoApp_to_disable_encryption_and_add_other_features


----------



## kniederberger

I ran the tweak script on my DSR7000 6.3f and oddly, I didn't get the channel logos or the replaced splash screen even though I choose these options. Is there a way to manually add the logos? Thanks.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst

kniederberger said:


> I ran the tweak script on my DSR7000 6.3f and oddly, I didn't get the channel logos or the replaced splash screen even though I choose these options. Is there a way to manually add the logos? Thanks.


6.3f on a DSR7000? I thought 6.3 was only for HD DTV's. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## kniederberger

Luv2DrvFst said:


> 6.3f on a DSR7000? I thought 6.3 was only for HD DTV's. Maybe that's the problem.


Nope 6.3f is also for the SD DVRs (See this thread). My R10 recieved the 6.3f upgrade on it's own a few weeks ago and I used the slicer to upgrade my DSR7000 to 6.3f a couple of weeks ago.

I had channel logos after the 6.3f slices were allpied, but lost them after running the tweak script.


----------



## Lord Vader

I have _*never*_ been able to successfully run tweak or retain all the hacks after Slicer was run, and I've been trying this for 3 years at least. I have no idea as to why this happens, either.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Lord Vader said:


> I have _*never*_ been able to successfully run tweak or retain all the hacks after Slicer was run, and I've been trying this for 3 years at least. I have no idea as to why this happens, either.


The Slicer has been available for less than a year, so I'm not sure that this is a slicer-related issue so much as it is a problem that might be caused by manually updating to a newer version of the OS without going through the 'normal' process.

It could be that your channel logos need to be reloaded (there is a channel logo slice floating around out there somewhere) which may or may not help. Or its possible that something about the format has changed in the database that requires it to be repopulated from the satellite or from a different slice file...

[edit]
This may work for you:



Code:


cd /var/packages
wget http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/logo-67.slice.gz
gzip -d logo-67.slice.gz
dbload logo-67.slice


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> I have _*never*_ been able to successfully run tweak or retain all the hacks after Slicer was run, and I've been trying this for 3 years at least. I have no idea as to why this happens, either.


As Lou mentioned, some things cannot be retained across a slice upgrade, namely anything that has to do with tivoapp like 30-sec skip, encryption, etc.. This is because tivoapp gets replaced when you upgrade your software to a newer version. The point of the slice upgrade is upgrade without pulling the drive, and then reapply your tivoapp patches.


----------



## kniederberger

tivoupgrade said:


> It could be that your channel logos need to be reloaded (there is a channel logo slice floating around out there somewhere) which may or may not help. Or its possible that something about the format has changed in the database that requires it to be repopulated from the satellite or from a different slice file...
> 
> [edit]
> This may work for you:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /var/packages
> wget http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/logo-67.slice.gz
> gzip -d logo-67.slice.gz
> dbload logo-67.slice


Thanks for the help, I tried the above and it didn't work on this DSR7000 with 6.3f. Actually when going to run the above, I found that dbload was no longer present on the system so I had to reload it. I rebooted and tried again with no success. Finally the logos loaded after I ran the command as "tivosh dbload logo-67.slice"

There seem to be a lot of odd things going on with 6.3f such as missing files and strange occurrences with scripts. A couple of the enhancements installed by the tweak script did not seem to take, the all most there splash screen wasn't replaced and the channel logos??? The unit did do a double reboot when acquiring satellite data when I did the sync, reboot after running the tweak script (unfortunately, I was in telnet, not serial so I didn't capture the error). Has anyone else out there had success with tweak on a SD 6.3f unit? Maybe Lou can run it on the test unit he had on his bench a couple of weeks back Thanks.


----------



## kniederberger

Channel logos are missing again The logos were there yesterday and are gone today. The system has been up for about 4 days and has had no new hacks or reboots since the logo slice was applied. All I can figure is that there must have been something downloaded from the satellite that is incompatible with the logos on this system? Any ideas?


----------



## skinnyjm

EXCELLENT work!
Why isn't this a sticky???


----------



## CrashHD

2661 posts... I don't think it needs sticky to stay on top.


----------



## dfriedland

Can anybody help with this? It's a zippered previously enhanced dtivo but when I try to update it this is the hyperterminal results i get:

Herb's Tivo-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping driver restore...
Deleting the profile...
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
Herb's Tivo-bash# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Short read
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Herb's Tivo-bash#

And then it ends.....Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

Make sure your Tivo is connected to your network and can get out to the Internet without being blocked by your router or a firewall. If it still doesn't work, check your DNS settings.


----------



## dfriedland

I dl'ed tweak.zip and the tweak.sh file seems to be empty... Am I missing something?


----------



## Xtra7973

dfriedland said:


> I dl'ed tweak.zip and the tweak.sh file seems to be empty... Am I missing something?


Yes. The first post where it says this "Usage: unzip the attached script, FTP it to your Tivo, and run it. Its interactive, so you can pick and choose exactly what it installs, and it comes with an uninstall script so you can remove everything easily."


----------



## dfriedland

Xtra7973 said:


> Yes. The first post where it says this "Usage: unzip the attached script, FTP it to your Tivo, and run it. It's interactive, so you can pick and choose exactly what it installs, and it comes with an uninstall script so you can remove everything easily."


OK, I ftp'ed tweak.sh to the hacks dir, ran dos2unix tweak.sh and here are my results. I turned my firewall off and checked my DNS servers...

bash-2.02# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Skipping TWP uninstall...
Skipping CallerID uninstall...
Skipping fakecall restore...
Skipping driver restore...
Deleting the profile...
No backup splash screen found, skipping splash restore...
Done!
bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Short read
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

bash-2.02#

Looks like the same thing to me......help!


----------



## Xtra7973

dfriedland said:


> I d/l'ed that zip file and the tweak.sh file inside the zip was blank.


I just downloaded the zip file, tweak.sh was in it and I opened it up with metapad and its not blank. You do know the tweak.sh file gets put on the Tivo and then you run it inside the Tivo? Try downloading it again, and if you want to look inside it you can use wordpad if you don't have metapd.


----------



## dfriedland

Xtra7973 said:


> I just downloaded the zip file, tweak.sh was in it and I opened it up with metapad and its not blank. You do know the tweak.sh file gets put on the Tivo and then you run it inside the Tivo? Try downloading it again, and if you want to look inside it you can use wordpad if you don't have metapd.


I ftp'ed the file (i was wrong it isn't blank), ran dos2unix on it and here were my results: (note that I have my firewall disabled and I'm using a d-link dir-655)

bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: www.mastersav.com: Host name lookup failure

Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Short read
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

bash-2.02#

I can hyperterminal in and reboot the unit and all


----------



## Xtra7973

dfriedland said:


> I ftp'ed the file (i was wrong it isn't blank), ran dos2unix on it and here were my results: (note that I have my firewall disabled and I'm using a d-link dir-655)
> 
> bash-2.02# sh tweak.sh
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> wget: www.mastersav.com: *Host name lookup failure*


Thats your problem right there. I just ran the script and you should get this back from it *"Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2922 KB 00:00 ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!"*

I see you turned your firewall off, try what rbautch said earlier


> Make sure your Tivo is connected to your network and can get out to the Internet without being blocked by your router or a firewall. If it still doesn't work, check your DNS settings.


I don't use hyperterminal I use putty so I don't know any of the settings in it, open up a telnet session and try to ping a website, I am going to bet it wont work. So just try what rbautch has already said.


----------



## dfriedland

Xtra7973 said:


> Thats your problem right there. I just ran the script and you should get this back from it *"Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 2922 KB 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!"*
> 
> I see you turned your firewall off, try what rbautch said earlier
> 
> I don't use hyperterminal I use putty so I don't know any of the settings in it, open up a telnet session and try to ping a website, I am going to bet it wont work. So just try what rbautch has already said.


But the firewall is off already...


----------



## Xtra7973

dfriedland said:


> But the firewall is off already...


Follow this to fix your DNS problem, which I think you have. http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SApper_-_Enhancement_Script#Blank_entries_in_the_.22Now_Playing_List.22
Did you try to ping a website from the Tivo?


----------



## rbautch

If all else fails, try this.


----------



## goony

I need to get my 3 Zippered DTivos "modernized".

They are all still running V6.2 and have old hacks. I tried the "no slices" upgrade from V6.2 to V6.2a a while back, but it did not seem to work... of course, the time displayed in the schedule was off for an hour during the DST weeks between the old and the new.

I do have the V6.2a slices in my MFS SwSystem directory.

I need a sanity check that my planned steps to a hacked V6.2a system are correct:


Buy the "slicer" and run it on each of my boxes per instructions at http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6
Reboot so that it is now running the V6.2a image
Run tweak_uninstall.sh to clean out the old hacks
Download, copy and run the latest tweak.sh to put in the latest & greatest hacks

Does this look workable?

Thanks!

*Update:* I just looked at the latest *tweak.sh* and it looks like it finds the uninstaller, or downloads one if it needs it... so i looks like I can skip step 3 altogether.


----------



## rbautch

goony said:


> I need a sanity check that my planned steps to a hacked V6.2a system are correct:


That should work fine. tweak.sh itself never changes - it's just a wrapper script that downloads and installs the latest version of the main script, which is called start.sh. One more thing you'll need to do is reapply superpatch. Follow the link in the Zipper directions to download the 6.2a version from DDB.


----------



## goony

All went well - thanks *rbautch* :up:

Two of my boxes didn't have the slice that I wanted (I decided to make them match their hardware type) so I first had to grab the desired slice and do a *dbload* on them.

After that, I just did 
slicer <desired version name>
ran superpatch
ran tweak.sh (deleted old stuff, loaded all new tweaks)
Of course, I had to download stuff, move it to my DTivos, reboots, etc.


----------



## gbakakos

I upgraded using Sapper and Slicer from 7.2 to 9.1 After I applied the slices I lost my network connection. Could not telnet or perform FTP. 

I have a Toshiba sd-h400 series 2 box

The steps I took.

1. Used SApper to apply a new image 
2. Setup the network with Static IP
3. Script ran just fine no errors.
4. Put HD back in box
5. Ran Sapper script for remaining hacks
6. Verified it all worked. And it did after guide setup.
7. Verified that 9.1 update was brought down and waiting to be installed. 
8. Ran Slicer with no problems or errors.
9. Lost network connectivity after that. IP is still there but no Signal present.

My Question is did I do something wrong here?

And if this is what happens!! then how do I restore the network back? so I can Telnet, FTP and get guide info again.

As you can tell I'm kind of new at this. Last time I touched the box was a year ago. 

Any help out there?

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

I have found that _every single time_ I use Slicer, I've lost all telnet access, and rezippering never has worked to restore it. I end up having to Instantcake the whole thing from scratch. Because of this, I have abandoned the use of Slicer altogether.


----------



## Da Goon

gbakakos said:


> And if this is what happens!! then how do I restore the network back? so I can Telnet, FTP and get guide info again.


Get a serial cable for debugging. If you don't have one, then you may have to pull your drive and rehack the new software.


----------



## Da Goon

Lord Vader said:


> I have found that _every single time_ I use Slicer, I've lost all telnet access, and rezippering never has worked to restore it. *I end up having to Instantcake the whole thing from scratch.* Because of this, I have abandoned the use of Slicer altogether.


This is why I'd recommed to read thru the scripts you're using to get at least get _some_ idea of what they're doing. Reimaging just because of lost telnet access is COMPLETELY unneccesary.


----------



## gbakakos

gbakakos said:


> I upgraded using Sapper and Slicer from 7.2 to 9.1 After I applied the slices I lost my network connection. Could not telnet or perform FTP.
> 
> I have a Toshiba sd-h400 series 2 box
> 
> The steps I took.
> 
> 1. Used SApper to apply a new image
> 2. Setup the network with Static IP
> 3. Script ran just fine no errors.
> 4. Put HD back in box
> 5. Ran Sapper script for remaining hacks
> 6. Verified it all worked. And it did after guide setup.
> 7. Verified that 9.1 update was brought down and waiting to be installed.
> 8. Ran Slicer with no problems or errors.
> 9. Lost network connectivity after that. IP is still there but no Signal present.
> 
> My Question is did I do something wrong here?
> 
> And if this is what happens!! then how do I restore the network back? so I can Telnet, FTP and get guide info again.
> 
> As you can tell I'm kind of new at this. Last time I touched the box was a year ago.
> 
> Any help out there?
> 
> Thanks





Lord Vader said:


> I have found that _every single time_ I use Slicer, I've lost all telnet access, and rezippering never has worked to restore it. I end up having to Instantcake the whole thing from scratch. Because of this, I have abandoned the use of Slicer altogether.


Well that's not good news.

I'm not sure if I have a driver issue because I'm going from 7.2 to 9.1. 
My last go around I answered yes to the question about the 2.0 usb drivers needed to be downloaded and applied. First time I did not do that. But I'm not to keen on applying the slices and finding out that I need to do this all over again.

The fact that it says no signal makes me think it may be a driver issue. The USB device is a Linksys WUSB11 USB WiFi Wireless TiVo Adapter. Has been running well since Oct of 2006.

I now have it back on 7.2 with everything working again. If I run Slicer my thinking is it's going to wack the network again Unless the 2.0 drivers are required with 9.1 upgrade.

Anyone have any issues like this? How did you fix it?


----------



## Da Goon

gbakakos said:


> I'm not sure if I have a driver issue because I'm going from 7.2 to 9.1.


It probably is.


> The fact that it says no signal makes me think it may be a driver issue. The USB device is a Linksys WUSB11 USB WiFi Wireless TiVo Adapter.


Ahh...wireless adapter...it's a driver/kernel issue.


> Anyone have any issues like this? How did you fix it?


Check your pm box.


----------



## kimsan

Lord Vader said:


> I have found that _every single time_ I use Slicer, I've lost all telnet access, and rezippering never has worked to restore it. I end up having to Instantcake the whole thing from scratch. Because of this, I have abandoned the use of Slicer altogether.


Odd. I've only had the Slicer fail once and that was due to impatience. I though it had died and ended up rebooting into a clean image so had to Zipper myself back to happiness.

Since then I've had no issues. Run the Slicer per instructions, followed the prompts, walked away for 15 minutes or so, came back and hit a return (in some cases the process completed without returning the prompt) and finished out to a hacked latest version.

I also tend to re-Tweak to catch up. Tweaking 6.3f got me onto TWP 2.1beta. I'm glad i did.


----------



## gbakakos

Da Goon said:


> It probably is.
> 
> Ahh...wireless adapter...it's a driver/kernel issue.
> 
> Check your pm box.


Thanks for the help once again. Back up and running better than ever.

Update: ok I spoke to soon...

Seems to randomly reboot every once in a while. Have any idea what causes that? Or is there a specific log I can look into to see what may be causing it to happen. everything else sems to be fine, I have ftp, telnet and the wifi seems to be all working fine.

I guess I could do it all over again but I thought I would ask first.

My assumption in doing all this is that I must upgrade to 9.1 in order to keep my guide coming in. Is that correct or could I just stay at 7.2 forever?

Update #2 - Looks like the rebooting issue has gone away for now. After doing it 3 times or so it has ot done it since I wrote this post the first time.

Thanks


----------



## cat3rn

I am using PTVnet with the InstantCake 6.2 CD's. Everything worked great. I then applied the Enhancement script. using the enhanced mode. I updated the USB drivers when instructed. Could not connect to the Tivo. I then pulled the harddrive (again sigh) and reinstalled the PTVnet and InstantCake. Again everything worked fine. I then applied the Enhancement Script and decided not to update the USB drivers. 

That is the only change I made. Now the system keeps rebooting right after the AlmostThere.png screen comes up.


I also created a new AlmostThere.png screen. Bliss with a couple changes. Just remove Bliss from the title and FTP to the correct folder.

Edit 1: Ok I did the same thing and bypassed the DHCP and the USB installs. Endless reboot gone but now no networking. Is there a way to get networking without the endless rebooting?


----------



## rbautch

cat3rn said:


> I am using PTVnet with the InstantCake 6.2 CD's. Everything worked great. I then applied the Enhancement script. using the enhanced mode. I updated the USB drivers when instructed. Could not connect to the Tivo. I then pulled the harddrive (again sigh) and reinstalled the PTVnet and InstantCake. Again everything worked fine. I then applied the Enhancement Script and decided not to update the USB drivers.
> 
> That is the only change I made. Now the system keeps rebooting right after the AlmostThere.png screen comes up.
> 
> I also created a new AlmostThere.png screen. Bliss with a couple changes. Just remove Bliss from the title and FTP to the correct folder.
> 
> Edit 1: Ok I did the same thing and bypassed the DHCP and the USB installs. Endless reboot gone but now no networking. Is there a way to get networking without the endless rebooting?


Tivo is very picky about the format of the splash screen graphic, and if it's not exactly right, your tivo will reboot endlessly. There's some specific information about it earlier in this thread (here). I posted some correctly formated splash screens here.


----------



## cat3rn

rbautch said:


> Tivo is very picky about the format of the splash screen graphic, and if it's not exactly right, your tivo will reboot endlessly. There's some specific information about it earlier in this thread (here). I posted some correctly formated splash screens here.


I was able to use your script without the rebooting problem after I decided not to do anything with the USB or network stuff. The rebooting problem started before I changed any PNG files. My AlmostThere,png works fine on my tivo.

What I would like to do is skip the USB and DHCP network stuff altogether. I have pulled my drive (left the top off the Tivo for now) at least 5 times. Using PTVnet and InstantCake 6.2 it works great but I would like to use 90% of your enhancements. I have tried to install the enhancements several times trying something different each time.

I cannot get the network to connect. I am using a TrendNet TU2-ET100. I would like to keep the PTVnet with InstantCake USB & Network drivers. Is there a way to make a new script that does not run either of those. Saying no to the questions for network and USB doesn't matter it still won't connect. If you know of any other reason why my network won't connect after I run your script let me know.


----------



## rbautch

I just uploaded a new version that should fix your issue. I don't have time to test it fully right now, but it should work. A few things to note:

If the script detects that you have PTVnet, it will prompt you for some network information, like static IP or DHCP. You can't skip that, or the script will exit.

The script sets up networking by inputting network parameters in the MFS database, which is different than how PTVnet does it. It replaces the PTVnet rc.sysinit.author file completely, and removes the /test.conf file in /init directory used by PTVnet to set up networking.


----------



## cat3rn

rbautch said:


> I just uploaded a new version that should fix your issue. I don't have time to test it fully right now, but it should work. A few things to note:
> 
> If the script detects that you have PTVnet, it will prompt you for some network information, like static IP or DHCP. You can't skip that, or the script will exit.
> 
> The script sets up networking by inputting network parameters in the MFS database, which is different than how PTVnet does it. It replaces the PTVnet rc.sysinit.author file completely, and removes the /test.conf file in /init directory used by PTVnet to set up networking.


I thank you for the update I will check it out. However, I want to stay away from changing how PTVnet sets up the networking because it works. Can you tell me what it is about your script that you think will work? Cause I have no trouble with the way PTVnet does it. Is there a way to just skip the network setup in your script?


----------



## rbautch

cat3rn said:


> I thank you for the update I will check it out. However, I want to stay away from changing how PTVnet sets up the networking because it works. Can you tell me what it is about your script that you think will work? Cause I have no trouble with the way PTVnet does it. Is there a way to just skip the network setup in your script?


You can't skip it. The way the script does it is the preferred method.


----------



## cat3rn

> The script sets up networking by inputting network parameters in the MFS database, which is different than how PTVnet does it. It replaces the PTVnet rc.sysinit.author file completely, and removes the /test.conf file in /init directory used by PTVnet to set up networking.


If I copy out the rc.sysinit.author from the /etc/rc.d/ folder and the MFS database (if I knew where it was located) run your script and then while I still have a networking connection (Doesn't fail till I install your script & reboot) transfer those files back and then reboot.

I looked and the test.conf file is already gone anyway.

Do you think that would work?

BTW where might I find this new update?

Also can I just install your version of TWP? and how?


----------



## gbakakos

Now that I have my Series 2 back up and running after using SApper and Slicer. Would I have any issues or what should I be aware of if I wanted to now apply Hackman to the box. I thought I recall that SApper moves the hacks around or somethng like that!! 
Any suggestions? Don't do it!! Go ahead.. no problem!! ??

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

gbakakos said:


> Now that I have my Series 2 back up and running after using SApper and Slicer. Would I have any issues or what should I be aware of if I wanted to now apply Hackman to the box. I thought I recall that SApper moves the hacks around or somethng like that!!
> Any suggestions? Don't do it!! Go ahead.. no problem!! ??
> 
> Thanks


Nothing to worry about if you read the Hackman readme first.


----------



## rbautch

cat3rn said:


> If I copy out the rc.sysinit.author from the /etc/rc.d/ folder and the MFS database (if I knew where it was located) run your script and then while I still have a networking connection (Doesn't fail till I install your script & reboot) transfer those files back and then reboot.
> 
> I looked and the test.conf file is already gone anyway.
> 
> Do you think that would work?
> 
> BTW where might I find this new update?
> 
> Also can I just install your version of TWP? and how?


Running tweak.sh again automatically downloads and runs the latest script. After you run it, you shouldn't have to do anything else.


----------



## idiack

Has anybody been successful using clock.sh. My series 2 TCD 240 always return a message when downloading fonts. Here is a copy of my bash window when I run sh clock.sh.

Sunugal-TiVo[{/enhancements}@(18:17:54)]# sh clock.sh
What time zone are you in?
1 Eastern
2 Central
3 Mountain
4 West
Enter the number corresponding to your time zone:2
Downloading font...
--18:18:06-- http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts/a/Arial Narrow Bold
%20Italic.ttf
=> `/var/hack/share/fonts/Arial Narrow Bold Italic.ttf'
Resolving www.webpagepublicity.com... 64.202.189.132
Connecting to www.webpagepublicity.com|64.202.189.132|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
18:18:10 ERROR 404: Not Found.

Font download failed. Exiting clock.sh.
Sunugal-TiVo[{/enhancements}@(18:18:10)]#


----------



## ttodd1

And you put this in this thread because???????


----------



## rbautch

clock.sh is a script I wrote awhile back that is indeed included in the enhancements directory. It relied on a font downloaded from the internet which apparently is no longer available. I haven't had a chance to update it, and it's not high on my priority list. Any takers are welcome to it.


----------



## Soapm

rbautch said:


> clock.sh is a script I wrote awhile back that is indeed included in the enhancements directory. .


Never thought to look at the files in that directory to see what toys you gave us. What exactly did it do?


----------



## rbautch

Soapm said:


> Never thought to look at the files in that directory to see what toys you gave us. What exactly did it do?


Here is the thread on it.


----------



## ttodd1

My point was - maybe it should have been a separate thread.


----------



## Carlton Bale

Check the other thread for an updated version. redistribute as appropriate. Note: it's untested.


----------



## jebradl

I am using an asterisk-based pbx system (PBX in a Flash) for my home phone system, and I'd like it to send caller id info to my enhanced Tivo. There is a writeup on setting up a system with MythTV, but I can't find anything with Tivo. 
Any help??


----------



## JWThiers

jebradl said:


> I am using an asterisk-based pbx system (PBX in a Flash) for my home phone system, and I'd like it to send caller id info to my enhanced Tivo. There is a writeup on setting up a system with MythTV, but I can't find anything with Tivo.
> Any help??


you might start a new thread, instaed of high jacking an existing thread.


----------



## prenger745

I ran this script last night over my PTVnet install. I think I misunderstood one of the options. The option that asks if I would like to install USB2.0 drivers, I answered "NO" worried that it would put different drivers instead of the ones that PTVnet installed and I figured why fix what isn't broken. Well the script ran perfectly but on reboot I have no connectivity through my network.

I am probably answering my own question but did I actually clear out all my previous drivers and by choosing "NO" did not install any new ones?

My USB adapter is a Linksys USB200M. I can tell you that no (zero) lights are illuminated on the adapter now.

Great script by the way!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## rumpleteazer

I have a Zippered unit whose VAR was wiped a couple of days ago. Everything came back just fine, except for my TWP settings. I have set up my own login and password, plus I have it on a specified port. All got reset, of course. I had changed the settings in the config folder in var, but couldn't find if there was a place in enhancements/varhacks for it.


----------



## rbautch

rumpleteazer said:


> I have a Zippered unit whose VAR was wiped a couple of days ago. Everything came back just fine, except for my TWP settings. I have set up my own login and password, plus I have it on a specified port. All got reset, of course. I had changed the settings in the config folder in var, but couldn't find if there was a place in enhancements/varhacks for it.


There's not. Anything you place in /var after the enhancement script is run is subject to deletion.


----------



## rbautch

prenger745 said:


> I ran this script last night over my PTVnet install. I think I misunderstood one of the options. The option that asks if I would like to install USB2.0 drivers, I answered "NO" worried that it would put different drivers instead of the ones that PTVnet installed and I figured why fix what isn't broken. Well the script ran perfectly but on reboot I have no connectivity through my network.
> 
> I am probably answering my own question but did I actually clear out all my previous drivers and by choosing "NO" did not install any new ones?
> 
> My USB adapter is a Linksys USB200M. I can tell you that no (zero) lights are illuminated on the adapter now.
> 
> Great script by the way!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I think there's some interactions between the PTVnet and this script that are causing the problems. I haven't had a chance to test it yet, but you can help troubleshoot it if you get your serial cable going. Please PM if you do..


----------



## rumpleteazer

rbautch said:


> There's not. Anything you place in /var after the enhancement script is run is subject to deletion.


And the config file doesn't work with the symlinks, right? Like mfs_ftp?

I can put a script in the startup files to copy a file over, I just didn't know if the enhancements script could do it.

Thanks.


----------



## rvnap

I built my 500g tivo drive from a MFSLive image of my DVR-SD40(6.2),& PTVnet CD. Installed Superpatch in /ptvupgrade/superpatch/ ,& tservser in /ptvupgrade/bin/,& use tytools10r4 to extract --everything worked fine.I only have a slow dialup connection (no router or broad band)- read a lot of threads,-ran teak.sh ( after FTP tweak.sh & rbautch-tools.tgz (binary) to /var/hack/),- using XP comannd prompt-(did not overwrite PTVnet, installed static IP, with PC-IP as router address)-everything ran fine. Could access tivo with puttytel & filezilla, but could not open the updated TivoWebPlus,(could open twp 1.2.1),& when trying to access tserver with tytools-I would get connected (no bash prompt)-then get message: connection failed, did not get telnet bash prompt-check your settings.
Didn't know where to go from there , so I ran tweak_uninstall & tivo is working as b4.
1. Is there any way to run the script or individual parts without broadband connection?
2. Should I delete the enhancements folder now?
Would appreciate any help.
thanks-rvnap


----------



## Soapm

rumpleteazer said:


> And the config file doesn't work with the symlinks, right? Like mfs_ftp?
> 
> I can put a script in the startup files to copy a file over, I just didn't know if the enhancements script could do it.
> 
> Thanks.


You might want to read the FAQ...

http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SA...ck.2C_and_keep_it_out_of_the_.2Fvar_directory

It will explain exactly how to do this best...


----------



## mclevenger

rbautch said:


> I think there's some interactions between the PTVnet and this script that are causing the problems. I haven't had a chance to test it yet, but you can help troubleshoot it if you get your serial cable going. Please PM if you do..


I just installed tweak.sh over PTVnet. It done something to my drivers. Now my USB200M V2.1 isn't working. I am getting two indicator lights.

Link/Act is steady on. 
10/100 is steady on 
FH is off.

but no lights at the hub. It worked fine before. I am willing to try the serial debugging if anyone is willing to help me out. Also what is the pin designation to make a serial connector?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## T1V0

mclevenger said:


> Also what is the pin designation to make a serial connector?


http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/tivocable.html


----------



## mclevenger

any idea how I can add a driver via serial?


----------



## T1V0

with hyperterminal you can transfer files easily via zmodem.


----------



## mclevenger

mclevenger said:


> I just installed tweak.sh over PTVnet. It done something to my drivers. Now my USB200M V2.1 isn't working. I am getting two indicator lights.
> 
> Link/Act is steady on.
> 10/100 is steady on
> FH is off.
> 
> but no lights at the hub. It worked fine before. I am willing to try the serial debugging if anyone is willing to help me out. Also what is the pin designation to make a serial connector?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


OK I have made a serial cable and got connected to the tivo with SecureCRT. From this point I have no idea what to do to get the USB200m 2.1 working again.


----------



## mclevenger

I think I figured out what to do. I just cant find exactly how to do it. I want to edit /etc/hotplug/usb.map I havent found enough information showing me how to do it through tel-net. If anyone has a link or some instructions I sure would appreciate it.

ThanI am finding alot of threads on the subject but they all dead end. This thread is exactly where I am now KrazyKevin


----------



## Brutelee

I think I found a minor problem in one of the files included in the enhancement script. The version of Wipelogs appears to have incorrect crlf line endings on the third and fourth lines. It is not a major problem, but it's enough to keep it from working. If you run it from bash, you get an error but not when you run it from cron as most people seem to. 

It appears to have been in there for a while. I checked an old version from last August and it had the same error.


----------



## rbautch

Brutelee said:


> I think I found a minor problem in one of the files included in the enhancement script. The version of Wipelogs appears to have incorrect crlf line endings on the third and fourth lines. It is not a major problem, but it's enough to keep it from working. If you run it from bash, you get an error but not when you run it from cron as most people seem to.
> 
> It appears to have been in there for a while. I checked an old version from last August and it had the same error.


Thanks. I'll fix it.


----------



## rbautch

mclevenger said:


> I think I figured out what to do. I just cant find exactly how to do it. I want to edit /etc/hotplug/usb.map I havent found enough information showing me how to do it through tel-net. If anyone has a link or some instructions I sure would appreciate it.
> 
> ThanI am finding alot of threads on the subject but they all dead end. This thread is exactly where I am now KrazyKevin


I assume you mean through serial. From your serial bash prompt, I suggest first running /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh to get your tivo back to where it was before. This should get your networking back. If you're still interested in installing tweak.sh, and want to troubleshoot the interaction with PTVnet, then run tweak.sh again, and FTP the following files to your PC before you reboot:
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
/etc/hotplug/usb.map


----------



## rumpleteazer

Soapm said:


> You might want to read the FAQ...
> 
> http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SA...ck.2C_and_keep_it_out_of_the_.2Fvar_directory
> 
> It will explain exactly how to do this best...


Now I'm confused. I've done that for YAC and mfs_ftp and it works fine. But what should I do for the config file for TWP? Do I create a folder called TWP, then a subfolder called config, then place the tivoweb.config file in there? So I'm not creating a symlink for the entire structure, just that one file.

I guess that makes sense, I just hadn't done that for anything other than entire programs.


----------



## mclevenger

rbautch said:


> I assume you mean through serial. From your serial bash prompt, I suggest first running /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh to get your tivo back to where it was before. This should get your networking back. If you're still interested in installing tweak.sh, and want to troubleshoot the interaction with PTVnet, then run tweak.sh again, and FTP the following files to your PC before you reboot:
> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> /etc/hotplug/usb.map


Well I did the uninstall. After the uninstall I didn't get the networking back and I have lost bash prompt as well. I can connect to the tivo with secureCRT via serial but no bash prompt. When I plug a USB adapter into the tivo I get "usb.c: USB device 9 (vend/prod 0x2001/0x1a00) is not claimed by any active driver." at the cursor. but I can't type or get any other response.

Any ideas?


----------



## mclevenger

rc.sysinit.author

Before tweak.sh



> #!/bin/bash
> 
> # PTVupgrade PTVnet rc.sysinit.author for Series2 DirecTV DVR
> #
> 
> # If you want to have a static IP address, you need to change
> # the STATIC_IP variables below to your desired IP address,
> # and rename DHCP_ON to STATIC_ON
> #
> # For more information on this, go to http://forum.ptvupgrade.com
> # and make sure you know what you are doing. If you make a mistake
> # doing this, you may not find your TiVo on your network, ever again...
> #
> # Oh, and if you don't have a serial cable, get one, it could save you
> # a lot of trouble if you mess this up.
> #
> STATIC_IP=192.168.1.98
> NETMASK=255.255.255.0
> BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
> GATEWAY=192.168.1.1
> 
> #
> #
> ######### First time booting? ########
> #
> # This checks for the FIRSTTIME_ON flag and does a few neat things.
> # Mainly, it runs 51killer.tcl so you don't have to do a Clear and
> # Delete everything when putting a new drive in your TiVo.
> # It also restores the splashscreen to the appropriate one.
> #
> # Note: If you set this flag back to ON after you've been using your
> # TiVo and recording programs, running 51killer.tcl again will mess up
> # your existing recordings. We use this flag when preparing new drives
> # for installation in different units to save time for customers, you
> # probably don't ever need to use this.
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON ]; then
> /ptvupgrade/bin/rootwrite
> rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON
> cp /init/ptv_images/AT-firstboot.png /tvbin
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF ]; then
> tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/51killer.tcl
> rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF
> /ptvupgrade/bin/rootread
> sync
> restart
> fi
> sleep 5
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON ]; then
> echo "resting a few minutes while the database updates...."
> sleep 30
> rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON
> fi
> rootread
> fi
> #######
> 
> # This sets the priority of hacks and shell commands to the lowest
> # possible priority so that the TiVo operation is not affected by
> # your tinkering; uncomment this if you find your tinkering gets in the
> # way, just note that sometimes you can lock up the shell if you do have this
> # uncommented, so be prepared with a serial cable, just in case you mess things
> # up.
> # setpri fifo 1 $$
> 
> # Startup BASH in case you are using a serial cable to connect
> # This has been moved to the /init directory so that shell starts
> # right at boot time
> # /bin/bash -login</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2 &
> 
> # Lets set the path to look in our own bin first, and then busybox
> export PATH=$PATH:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox
> 
> # An extra library directory needed for yac and elseed
> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib
> 
> # Check flags for IP address (we recommend you just stick with DHCP)
> 
> #if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/NETWORK_CALL_ON ]; then
> # if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/DHCP_ON ]; then
> # /ptvupgrade/bin/dhcp_enable.ptv
> # fi
> #fi
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/DHCP_ON ]; then
> /ptvupgrade/bin/dhcp_enable.ptv
> fi
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
> ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
> route add default gw $GATEWAY
> fi
> 
> sleep 3
> 
> #start telnet
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TELNET_ON ]; then
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> fi
> 
> #start ftp
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FTP_ON ]; then
> /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
> fi
> 
> #start tivoweb
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TIVOWEB_ON ]; then
> rootwrite
> mkdir -p /var/hack
> rm -rf /var/log/*tivoweb.log
> /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/tivoweb
> fi
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/CALL_OFF ]; then
> if ! [ -f /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root ]; then
> /ptvupgrade/misc/cron_stuff/setup_cron
> fi
> phonereset.tcl
> fakecall.tcl
> crond
> fi
> 
> # start extended tpm apps or other things
> # thanks mike for the tpm structure
> for i in /init/ptv_start/S[0-9][0-9]*
> do
> # Check if the script is there
> [ ! -f $i ] && continue
> source $i start
> done
> 
> # Connect to the gotomydvr server:
> if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
> fi


After tweak.sh



> #!/bin/bash
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox:/enhancements:/enhancements
> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib:/enhancements
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> tivoftpd || tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> fakecall.tcl || tivosh /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> #############################################
> # starting NCID CallerID
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting EndPadPlus
> tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 8 8 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
> # starting Tivowebplus
> export HOSTNAME=Family
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
> 
> #############################################
> # Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
> if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> fi
> 
> # Connect to the gotomydvr server:
> if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
> /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
> fi


No changes were made to usb.map

Network adapter is not working
Serial Telnet is working.


----------



## mclevenger

I have PTVnet 6.2-1.10 installed with tweak.sh installed over it. I can't get USB200MV2 working after tweak.sh install. I have tried every suggestion in this thread that I found possible. I tried to manually load the driver and the result is below. No such file or directory. The file is obviously there. Anyone have any suggestions??



> bash-2.02# 'insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o'
> bash: insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02# cd /lib/modules/
> bash-2.02# sz ax8817x.o
> rz
> Starting zmodem transfer. Press Ctrl+C to cancel.
> Transferring ax8817x.o...
> 100% 458 bytes 458 bytes/s 00:00:01 0 Errors


Guys, I am already bald. I don't have any more hair to pull out. pubes maybe...lol


----------



## T1V0

Code:


bash-2.02# 'insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o' 
bash: insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o: No such file or directory

don't use the *'* in the command.

if the file was missing or insmod couldn't find it you'd get something like : *insmod: ax8817x.o: no module by that name found*

also, ax8817x.o is usually a symlink to usbnet.o if you're using backport drivers, so just try to load usbnet.o


----------



## Ellipse

After a successful update from 6.3f to 6.4a, I decided to re-tweak my HDVR2s (since they both have the update, but not my HR10-250 for some reason...but that is another post). When I did, there were no errors displayed in the tweaking. However, when I went to check the DirecTV Central menu, "Standby" was not there where is should be.

I figured I would just run the _Superpatch67Standby.tcl_ script from the /enhancements directory manually, but I got the following error message:



Code:


HDVR2-41-Basement-TiVo# ./Superpatch67Standby.tcl restore
Restore to TiVo defaults
Current Software Version: 6.4a-01-2-151
Adding Music & Photos in TiVo (DIRECTV) Central
  Searching for ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentralDocument.brf
  Error: Failed to find ui/TivoCentral/TivoCentralDocument.brf

I am not looking for you to correct the patch script written by someone else, but rather looking to let you know that you may not be catching errors and definately not showing them in the tweak script when related to at least THIS piece of it. (Hence the > /dev/null in your script...) Might be better (and more informative) to display the output of the other commands, at least in the "expert" mode.

Other then that, the script works great. Thank you for making my life a little bit easier.


----------



## mclevenger

I uninstalled tweak.sh. Rebooted and the network adapter started working again. I downloaded all the files from /lib/modules and etc/hotplug. I reinstalled Tweak.sh, downloaded all the files as stated above, rebooted and the network adapter stopped working. 

I ran a comparison on the two file sets. The only difference was in ax8817x.o. I replaced it with a copy from before running tweak.sh. rebooted and the network adapter still didnt work.

I entered
bash-2.02# insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o 

Network adapter started working. I am pretty sure it wont work when I reboot. Does anyone know what I can do to find the problem?


----------



## Bob_Collins

OK, newbie here, so this might be dumb question. I cannot see in the tweak.sh script where it runs the "superpatch", so do I need to manually run the version specific superpatch manually, and the set_mrv_name script manually? If so, should they be run before or after the tweak script? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWThiers

The enhancement script is for tivo's that are already hacked (i.e. superpatch already applied). That is for this thread.

If you are talking about the Zipper program that easily hacks your DTivo, that is a two stage process, the first part of the process applies superpatch. That is the other thread titled "Hacking your series 2 DTivo just got a whole lot easier..." follow the instructions carefully it is a wonderful thing.

PS Hey everyone I still lurk here from time to time


----------



## Bob_Collins

Thanks for the reply! I saw nothing in the instructions that indicated that Zipper installed the superpatch, only that it required it to be on the CD. Does it somply run whichever superpatch version it finds on the CD?

I've asked this question in that other thread, but no one responded to it there. 

How can I be sure it runs the 6.4a superpatch which I have edited so I do not enable the 30 second skip (I don't want 30 second skip)?


----------



## JWThiers

ASSUMING that things haven't changed too much since I did this last (I haven't used a hacked DTivo since Feb) zipper uses whichever superpatch version that is on the CD that you make (it looks for the file starting with whatever superpatch version you have not a specific version). You can also use whatever version of the OS that you have on the CD the file that is named 000001 (or whatever it is). As long as you don't change the filename too much you are OK.


----------



## MillerRQ

I have headed down pretty much the same path as mclevenger.

DTV RCA DVR40
InstaCake distribution version 6.2a-01-2-321
PTVnet
Linksys USB200M v 2.1

Installed "tweak.sh" today, including the updated USB drivers. Seemed to install OK, but lost USB network support after reboot.

I have successfully connected to my Tivo via serial cable and ran "tweak_uninstall.sh". Uninstall ran successfully, I rebooted, but still have no network. The USB network adapter does not light at all.

Unlike mclevenger, I did not have any success with reinstalling the module "usbnet.o". I simply get the message that it is already installed, and the network adaptor remains disabled.

Additionally, I can't rerun tweak.sh as it attempts to download updated files for installation, and I have no network connectivity. 

One other thing...I initially ran "tweak.sh" from /var/hack/ and subsequently ran "tweak_uninstall.sh" from there too.

Thoughts?


----------



## rbautch

MillerRQ said:


> I have headed down pretty much the same path as mclevenger.
> 
> DTV RCA DVR40
> InstaCake distribution version 6.2a-01-2-321
> PTVnet
> Linksys USB200M v 2.1
> 
> Installed "tweak.sh" today, including the updated USB drivers. Seemed to install OK, but lost USB network support after reboot.
> 
> I have successfully connected to my Tivo via serial cable and ran "tweak_uninstall.sh". Uninstall ran successfully, I rebooted, but still have no network. The USB network adapter does not light at all.
> 
> Unlike mclevenger, I did not have any success with reinstalling the module "usbnet.o". I simply get the message that it is already installed, and the network adaptor remains disabled.
> 
> Additionally, I can't rerun tweak.sh as it attempts to download updated files for installation, and I have no network connectivity.
> 
> One other thing...I initially ran "tweak.sh" from /var/hack/ and subsequently ran "tweak_uninstall.sh" from there too.
> 
> Thoughts?


See here.


----------



## MillerRQ

Yeah, I had looked at those posts but didn't see any solution. I have a working serial connection so I can test anything you may suggest.

BTW, I choose "Yes" when prompted to install the updated USB drivers.


----------



## maupen

Same here.. with DHCP and I choose YES on USB..


----------



## rbautch

Those posts say that there are some interactions with PTVnet that I haven't fixed yet. I just got around to fixing it today. You can now run this script safely on a PTVnet tivo. If you lost your connection, try running PTVnet again before running this script.


----------



## bmerri19

Hello,

Not sure if I'm experiencing the same issue as others have recently, but I attempted to uninstall/reinstall the script and messed up some of my network settings.

I breezed through the reinstall thinking not much had changed, and I entered "Yes" for DHCP - but it seemed to alter my subnet mask and default gateway. The following values were "entered":
DHCP - yes
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 4.2.2.2

I can ping the Tivo, so I know its getting an address on my network. So I tried JavaHMO and transferring a show from my other Tivo and both were successful.

Time to break out the serial cable?
Brian


----------



## MungoJerrie

bmerri19 said:


> it seemed to alter my subnet mask and default gateway. The following values were "entered":
> DHCP - yes
> Subnet 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway 4.2.2.2
> 
> Time to break out the serial cable?


The script installs a "dummy" gateway so that hacked DirecTivos don't phone home. It sounds like it is working, so what's the problem?


----------



## rbautch

Actually it uses 4.2.2.2 for DNS server, not gateway. Not sure where that value came from but it could be your problem. The script that sets network parameters hasn't changed for a few years.


----------



## bmerri19

MungoJerrie said:


> It sounds like it is working, so what's the problem?


Well, just can't open TWP in a browser for one thing, and am unable to Telnet into the box now.

Browser (Firefox) reports "Connection Interupted" - IE just says the cannot display the page.

Brian


----------



## rbautch

bmerri19 said:


> Well, just can't open TWP in a browser for one thing, and am unable to Telnet into the box now.
> 
> Browser (Firefox) reports "Connection Interupted" - IE just says the cannot display the page.
> 
> Brian


From serial bash, run this:


Code:


tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl

and post the results here. Then start up tivowebplus with


Code:


/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console

and post any errors here.


----------



## Soapm

You may can use the remote and go to the network settings then turn off DHCP and set a good IP manually.


----------



## bnm81002

I went to update the enhancement scripts, after it updated I no longer can access TivoWebPlus, I enter the Tivo's IP address in my PC but no TWP menu is displayed, I can MRV and I can telnet, so I know the USB adapter is working and my DTivo receiver is networked, what can I do to solve the problem? thank you


----------



## unclemoosh

Is TWP running? I had a similar problem. I had TWP installed in the /var/hack directory. After I ran the script, it installed TWP in /TivoWebPlus and added the start-up command in rc.sysinit.author. This caused conflicts as I also had it starting in /var/hack/TivoWebPlus.

The result was it didn't run at all. So, I killed the new directory, the /var/TWP directory and the start-up commands and life is good. 

Maybe this is your problem, too!


----------



## rbautch

To see it it's running, enter


Code:


ps | grep tivoweb


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> To see it it's running, enter
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ps | grep tivoweb


I entered that and I got 
282 ttypo0 S+ 0:00 grep tivoweb


----------



## bnm81002

now it keeps rebooting? what can I do? thanks


----------



## rbautch

Try running it with


Code:


tivoweb console

 and see if any errors come up.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> From serial bash, run this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
> 
> and post the results here. Then start up tivowebplus with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console
> 
> and post any errors here.


 ok I tried this and I have TWP back on my PC, hopefully the DTivo won't reboot anymore, thanks for the help

now a new problem, I used WinMFS to copy from my old 250GB drive to this 400GB drive, when I go to TEP info page, the drive reads Total Space 379935 MB 100.0% 287:50:56 while my other DTivo receiver's drive reads Total Space 379933 MB 100.0% 380:46:30, how could that be? both drives are the same(Seagate 400GB)?

still rebooting as I speak, is it possible that I can re-format the 400GB drive? I lost all the recordings anyway, thanks


----------



## bmerri19

rbautch said:


> From serial bash, run this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
> 
> and post the results here. Then start up tivowebplus with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console
> 
> and post any errors here.


I couldn't locate my serial cable, so had to order another one. It should arrive Monday and I'll run the commands you mentioned.

Stay tuned - and thanks for the help. :up:
Brian


----------



## bmerri19

Got the cable today and here is the first command and results:

bash-2.02# tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
Tmk Assertion Failure:
FsAllocateFunction, line 159 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <271> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
0x012cdf04 0x01384aa4 0x0138518c 0x013851e0 0x00f58a3c 0x00f58124 0x00612c48
0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <271>: assertion failure
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.

The Tivo is restarting now, so I'll see what happens next.


----------



## bmerri19

Hmm.. seemed to get stuck at the "What is Password" screen so I rebooted and let it go further. Finally got back to another serial prompt and ran the second line, which produced somewhat similar results:

bash-2.02# /tivowebplus/tivoweb console
bash-2.02# Tmk Assertion Failure:
FsAllocateFunction, line 159 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <274> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
0x012cdf04 0x01384aa4 0x0138518c 0x013851e0 0x00f58a3c 0x00f58124 0x00612c48
0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <274>: assertion failure
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.

Going to reboot again and then look around a little bit more...


----------



## bmerri19

Tried restarting tivoweb and it just causes another reboot. The Tivo is getting a DHCP address, and I can still get to serial bash - but something is pretty messed up.

JavaHMO functionality is working (pictures, music) - I'm getting ping responses but still no telnet functionality.

One more thing when I go to the NPL, I get:

"Programs cannot be transferred from the Bedroom DVR to the D676 DVR because the D676 DVR is not enabled for transfers"

UGH!

Any other ideas?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## rbautch

bmerri19 said:


> "Programs cannot be transferred from the Bedroom DVR to the D676 DVR because the D676 DCR is not enabled for transfers"


This means the tivoapp is not patched.


----------



## rbautch

bmerri19 said:


> Got the cable today and here is the first command and results:
> 
> bash-2.02# tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
> Tmk Assertion Failure:
> FsAllocateFunction, line 159 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <271> strayed!
> Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...
> 
> bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
> read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
> read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
> read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
> read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
> read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
> read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
> 0x012cdf04 0x01384aa4 0x0138518c 0x013851e0 0x00f58a3c 0x00f58124 0x00612c48
> 0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
> END_OF_BT
> 
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <271>: assertion failure
> flushing ide devices: hda
> Restarting system.
> 
> The Tivo is restarting now, so I'll see what happens next.


This happens because you need to export some variables in your author file.

export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10


----------



## bmerri19

Thanks Rbautch.

In the previous two posts, can I re-patch Tivoapp and export like you mentioned from the serial bash prompt? (curious why I have to do this again - its been awhile since this Tivo was hacked "old school" (no enhancement script, no zipper).

Brian


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> From serial bash, run this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
> 
> and post the results here. Then start up tivowebplus with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console
> 
> and post any errors here.


I updated to the latest enhancement scripts through uninstall re-install method but when I enter my DTivo IP address to display TWP, I get nothing, I have to use the following method in order to display TWP on my PC, what can I do to have TWP displayed on my PC without having to do the above methods? thanks


----------



## bnm81002

Russ,
can you help me out here please?


----------



## 55tbird

DTV RCA DVR40
InstantCake distribution version 6.2a-01-2-321
PTVnet
Linksys USB200M v 2.1

Installed "tweak.sh" today, including the updated USB drivers. Seemed to install OK, but lost USB network support after reboot.

I have successfully connected to my Tivo via serial cable and ran "tweak_uninstall.sh". Uninstall ran successfully. Didn't have telnet until I ran onscreen setup of phone, TCP/IP, then selected automatically select IP address, then chose no dhcp client. I immediately had MRV again. 

Trouble is I installed enhancement script multiple times with same result, USB adaptor wouldn't work. Even tried install without installing Jamie's USB drivers, still not difference. I really like what's included in it, still want to get USB working.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tivoupgrade

55tbird said:


> DTV RCA DVR40
> InstantCake distribution version 6.2a-01-2-321
> PTVnet
> Linksys USB200M v 2.1
> 
> Installed "tweak.sh" today, including the updated USB drivers. Seemed to install OK, but lost USB network support after reboot.
> 
> I have successfully connected to my Tivo via serial cable and ran "tweak_uninstall.sh". Uninstall ran successfully. Didn't have telnet until I ran onscreen setup of phone, TCP/IP, then selected automatically select IP address, then chose no dhcp client. I immediately had MRV again.
> 
> Trouble is I installed enhancement script multiple times with same result, USB adaptor wouldn't work. Even tried install without installing Jamie's USB drivers, still not difference. I really like what's included in it, still want to get USB working.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have seen this problem, as well, except when using the Trendnet adapter. I've reported it to Russ and I know he is working on a fix for it so that it is safe to use tweak.sh on straight PTVnet configured kit installs with no issues.

Lou


----------



## rbautch

55tbird said:


> DTV RCA DVR40
> InstantCake distribution version 6.2a-01-2-321
> PTVnet
> Linksys USB200M v 2.1
> 
> Installed "tweak.sh" today, including the updated USB drivers. Seemed to install OK, but lost USB network support after reboot.
> 
> I have successfully connected to my Tivo via serial cable and ran "tweak_uninstall.sh". Uninstall ran successfully. Didn't have telnet until I ran onscreen setup of phone, TCP/IP, then selected automatically select IP address, then chose no dhcp client. I immediately had MRV again.
> 
> Trouble is I installed enhancement script multiple times with same result, USB adaptor wouldn't work. Even tried install without installing Jamie's USB drivers, still not difference. I really like what's included in it, still want to get USB working.
> 
> Any thoughts?


What adapter are you using? I've been unable to duplicate the problem using my TrendNet and Netgear adapters. Thanks for your patience. I'll figure this out soon.


----------



## bud123456

rbautch said:


> What adapter are you using? I've been unable to duplicate the problem using my TrendNet and Netgear adapters. Thanks for your patience. I'll figure this out soon.


I am having the problem with the Linksys USB200M. No usb support after running tweak.sh

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

bud123456 said:


> I am having the problem with the Linksys USB200M. No usb support after running tweak.sh
> 
> Thanks.


Is it a usb200m v.2? If so, did you install backported drivers when the script asked you?


----------



## spnewman

I just ran the enhancement script also, cannot telenet or ftp. Two lights are on the network adapter. It is a linksys usb 200m v2 also. I did say yes to the usb 2.0 drivers. It did work with an earlier version of tweak.


----------



## rmax

Good morning,
Over the past weekend I pulled my HR10-250 TiVo and reformated. It was rather painless as I have done it before. I loaded the image and chose 2 drive option..I then loaded the zipper separately. All was good. I put it back together and plugged it back up. 
Everything is good except for one error. I get a message in the "inbox" everyday saying the S.M.A.R.T. dectected a possible hard drive error. Now I admit the last zipper I used was at rev 1.8 I think. The one over the weekend was 4.6. IS this something new that the zipper installs to check hard drive status?
Also, I meant to run crons and chose NO by mistake..Will this cause the gotomydvr client to not run?

Thanks,
RAndy


----------



## bud123456

rbautch said:


> Is it a usb200m v.2? If so, did you install backported drivers when the script asked you?


It appears to be a v2 by the labelling of the status indicators. Yes, I installed the 2.0 drivers when asked. This machine/network adapter worked with tweak.sh when I ran it a few months ago. I had a hard drive failure, so I rebuilt it with instantcake and ptvnet 6.2, and it works fine until I run tweak.sh.


----------



## rbautch

rmax said:


> Good morning,
> Over the past weekend I pulled my HR10-250 TiVo and reformated. It was rather painless as I have done it before. I loaded the image and chose 2 drive option..I then loaded the zipper separately. All was good. I put it back together and plugged it back up.
> Everything is good except for one error. I get a message in the "inbox" everyday saying the S.M.A.R.T. dectected a possible hard drive error. Now I admit the last zipper I used was at rev 1.8 I think. The one over the weekend was 4.6. IS this something new that the zipper installs to check hard drive status?
> Also, I meant to run crons and chose NO by mistake..Will this cause the gotomydvr client to not run?
> 
> Thanks,
> RAndy


I added a new script to the installation that checks to see if your hard drive shows signs of going bad. The script is called drivemonitor.sh and is discussed in detail in the "Files" section of DDB. It looks for bad sectors, high drive temp, etc. If you get a warning message, it doesn't mean your tivo will crap out tomorrow, but you should be aware and make backups as appropriate.


----------



## rbautch

bud123456 said:


> It appears to be a v2 by the labelling of the status indicators. Yes, I installed the 2.0 drivers when asked. This machine/network adapter worked with tweak.sh when I ran it a few months ago. I had a hard drive failure, so I rebuilt it with instantcake and ptvnet 6.2, and it works fine until I run tweak.sh.


Last month I added code that removed the PTVnet way of networking (ifconfig in the author file), and instead hard codes IP values in MFS. There's good reason for this, just in case you're wondering. I realize that some part of that code is disconnecting PTVnet users, and I've been unable to duplicate the problem with my tivos (which run 6.2a). If anyone wants to help me troubleshoot this issue, please check the following with a serial cable or by pulling the drive.

1. List your model number and software version. 
2. Check your /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to see if your driver is listed. 
3. Check your author file to see if it looks like the one attached (rather than the PTVnet author file).
4. List the modules in /lib/modules and /platform/lib/modules that have a file date different from most of the others. 
5. Confirm that there is no /init folder or test.conf file in your root directory.


----------



## 55tbird

Originally Posted by 55tbird 
DTV RCA DVR40
InstantCake distribution version 6.2a-01-2-321
PTVnet
Linksys USB200M v 2.1

Installed "tweak.sh" today, including the updated USB drivers. Seemed to install OK, but lost USB network support after reboot.

I have successfully connected to my Tivo via serial cable and ran "tweak_uninstall.sh". Uninstall ran successfully. Didn't have telnet until I ran onscreen setup of phone, TCP/IP, then selected automatically select IP address, then chose no dhcp client. I immediately had MRV again. 

Trouble is I installed enhancement script multiple times with same result, USB adaptor wouldn't work. Even tried install without installing Jamie's USB drivers, still not difference. I really like what's included in it, still want to get USB working.

Any thoughts? 

What adapter are you using? I've been unable to duplicate the problem using my TrendNet and Netgear adapters. Thanks for your patience. I'll figure this out soon.



Perhaps I should have been clearer.. 

After installation of PTVupgrade w/Instantcake 6.2a I had telnet and TWP (via internet), the USB200M 2.1 adaptor was working (yes, both lights on). Tweak.sh was ran which did install, I then had access to TWP 2.1 w/Hackman was working fine, (obviously the USB adaptor still was working with lights on). All this and I hadn't restarted the Tivo using the onscreen "restart the recorder" option. 
Once rebooted the USB200 adaptor did not have lights on, I had no telnet or TWP access.
I did the complete PTVupgrade w/Instantcake install from scratch 4 times in total thinking I had done something different than I had numerous times less than a year ago (5 DTivos all with MRV), I had selected twice each to install or not Jamies USB drivers (per the Y/N option) with no difference.

I really like all the additions to the tweak script but I would be willing to do this over and over again to figure this out. It appears that a few others had similar results based on comments since my earlier posting. 

Should I be trying something else, maybe before I do the final "restart" while the USB adaptor is still working.


----------



## bud123456

rbautch said:


> Last month I added code that removed the PTVnet way of networking (ifconfig in the author file), and instead hard codes IP values in MFS. There's good reason for this, just in case you're wondering. I realize that some part of that code is disconnecting PTVnet users, and I've been unable to duplicate the problem with my tivos (which run 6.2a). If anyone wants to help me troubleshoot this issue, please check the following with a serial cable or by pulling the drive.
> 
> 1. List your model number and software version.
> 2. Check your /etc/hotplug/usb.map file to see if your driver is listed.
> 3. Check your author file to see if it looks like the one attached (rather than the PTVnet author file).
> 4. List the modules in /lib/modules and /platform/lib/modules that have a file date different from most of the others.
> 5. Confirm that there is no /init folder or test.conf file in your root directory.


Here is the info *BEFORE* running tweak.sh. I had rebuilt it (actually a few times, trying different networking options like backported vs not backported and dhcp vs static) before posting, so it currently does not have tweak.sh run against it and the adapter is functioning. I will try to run tweak.sh later this weekend and give you the results.

1. Software System:	6.2a-01-2-151 
Model: Hughes HDVR2

2. yes:
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2

3. obviously no, since I haven't run tweak.sh yet.

4. ls -laFt /lib/modules | more
-rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 1500 Aug 5 02:28 ehci-dummy.o*
-rwxr-xr-x 2 500 200 23220 Aug 5 02:28 kaweth.o*
-rwxr-xr-x 2 500 200 29528 Aug 5 02:28 pegasus.o*
-rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 35684 Aug 5 02:28 usb-ohci.o*
-rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 163078 Aug 5 02:28 usbcore.o*
-rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 43736 Aug 5 02:28 usbnet.o*
drwx------ 3 root root 1024 Mar 7 2007 ../
...
bash-2.02# ls -laFt /platform/lib/modules | more
ls: /platform/lib/modules: No such file or directory

5. Both /init folder and test.conf file exist in my root directory.

Thanks.


----------



## spnewman

I pulled the drive and ran the ptv net software, placed drive back, and network is back. It seems the tweak program is still there.
I did see that before I did this, when connected to a serial cable, when booting, usb device drivers were not reconized. If that helps any.


----------



## 55tbird

bud123456 said:


> Here is the info *BEFORE* running tweak.sh. I had rebuilt it (actually a few times, trying different networking options like backported vs not backported and dhcp vs static) before posting, so it currently does not have tweak.sh run against it and the adapter is functioning. I will try to run tweak.sh later this weekend and give you the results.
> 
> 1. Software System:	6.2a-01-2-151
> Model: Hughes HDVR2
> 
> 2. yes:
> product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
> 
> 3. obviously no, since I haven't run tweak.sh yet.
> 
> 4. ls -laFt /lib/modules | more
> -rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 1500 Aug 5 02:28 ehci-dummy.o*
> -rwxr-xr-x 2 500 200 23220 Aug 5 02:28 kaweth.o*
> -rwxr-xr-x 2 500 200 29528 Aug 5 02:28 pegasus.o*
> -rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 35684 Aug 5 02:28 usb-ohci.o*
> -rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 163078 Aug 5 02:28 usbcore.o*
> -rwxr--r-- 2 500 200 43736 Aug 5 02:28 usbnet.o*
> drwx------ 3 root root 1024 Mar 7 2007 ../
> ...
> bash-2.02# ls -laFt /platform/lib/modules | more
> ls: /platform/lib/modules: No such file or directory
> 
> 5. Both /init folder and test.conf file exist in my root directory.
> 
> Thanks.


I've started completely over again, ran tweak.sh still have previous issue with no USB200 adaptor activity (no lights), no telnet, etc. Here is what I've found after tweak script ran.

1. Software System: 6.2a-01-2-301
Model DSR7000

2. device usbnet
product 077b 2226 Linksys USB200M
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2

3. I've attached a pasted Word doc of the author file after running tweak, it is different.

4. I've attached another Word doc of the lib/modules.

5. I have confirmed that there is NO init folder or test.conf file in the root directory.

I've also attached the tweak install session using hyperterminal for additional info.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Da Goon

Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=                          fakecall.tcl5.255.0hancements/varhack
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &                          5.255.0hancements/varhack

I hope your author file doesn't really look like that. If so, then the telnet daemon isn't even being started up, and your environment is incomplete.

Also, a listing of what's in /lib/modules isn't particulary helpful. Try 'ls -l' instead to get more information of the drivers contained there.

If you want to provide invaluable information, then post a console capture, either by rebooting with a serial cable attached and capturing all the logged messages, or wipe your kernel log, then reboot and attach the whole (post-reboot) kernel log to a post. Also, if you have console access, post the output of 'ifconfig -a' , 'mfs_dumpobj -r /State/Network' , and 'lsmod'


----------



## elroy

Today on my Zippered DSR7000 I updated the Enhancement Script by simply doing a Telnet, cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh and let the scrip do all the work.

Now my TivoWebPlus does practically nothing, before the updated enhancements I had TivoWebPlus v2.0.something and I now have TivoWebPlus v2.1.b2.

How do I fix TWP?


----------



## unclemoosh

elroy said:


> Today on my Zippered DSR7000 I updated the Enhancement Script by simply doing a Telnet, cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh and let the scrip do all the work.
> 
> Now my TivoWebPlus does practically nothing, before the updated enhancements I had TivoWebPlus v2.0.something and I now have TivoWebPlus v2.1.b2.
> 
> How do I fix TWP?


Depending on what you upgraded from, you may have multiple versions of TWP installed and multiple versions started from rc.sysinit.author.

Look in your root to see if you have a TivoWebPlus directory. Also, look in /var/hack for one. Inspect your rc.sysinit.author to see if it is starting tivoweb from different locations.

It may be easiest if you delete all references to tivoweb in rc.sysinit.author and remove all directories containing TivoWebPlus. Then, uninstall and reinstall tweak.


----------



## elroy

well shoot, looks like I screwed up my rc.sysinit.author by editing it on a Windows PC rather than doing it via telnet. In the back of my head I seem to remember doing it on a Windows PC is a bad idea.

Looks like I'll have to build a serial interface, once I do I think I can figure out how to delete the bad rc.sysinit.author and rename the backup but if you happen to know where this has already been discussed a link would be greatly appreciated.

Also, ftp doesn't seem to be able to delete directories and telnet doesn't seem to have rmdir. No, I was not in read only. Of course with a corrupt rc.sysinit.author I can't do either right now.


----------



## tivoupgrade

elroy said:


> well shoot, looks like I screwed up my rc.sysinit.author by editing it on a Windows PC rather than doing it via telnet. In the back of my head I seem to remember doing it on a Windows PC is a bad idea.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to build a serial interface, once I do I think I can figure out how to delete the bad rc.sysinit.author and rename the backup but if you happen to know where this has already been discussed a link would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, ftp doesn't seem to be able to delete directories and telnet doesn't seem to have rmdir. No, I was not in read only. Of course with a corrupt rc.sysinit.author I can't do either right now.


The command for rename in linux os is "mv"

Try using ultraedit if you want to edit linux files on a PC; just make sure that you don't convert to DOS format (^M at the end of every line).

The linux command that will allow you to remove a directory is "rm" (it doesn't have anything to do with telnet; telnet just gives you terminal connectivity through the network connection).

"rm -rf" will force the removal of a directory (recursively) even if it is not empty.

Also you can use "vi" to edit your rc.sysinit.author file in place (use google for complete command list for vi...


----------



## elroy

Ok, I give up! Is there a "how to" anywhere explaining how to bash over serial? I tried HyperTerminal and the connection seems fine because I get all the info as my TiVo boots but I don't get a bash prompt so I can't do anything.


----------



## unclemoosh

I did a search for serial bash and got many results. Since I am not aware of your level of expertise, confuration, etc., you may want to do the same search to find an appropriate thread.

Or, you may want to start here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=351497&highlight=serial+bash


----------



## texster

elroy -

Check your settings: Baud/bps: 115200, Data: 8bit, parity: none, stop bits: 1, flow control: none
Try using Tera Term Pro instead of hyperterminal.


----------



## 55tbird

Da Goon said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> export TIVO_ROOT=                          fakecall.tcl5.255.0hancements/varhack
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &                          5.255.0hancements/varhack
> 
> I hope your author file doesn't really look like that. If so, then the telnet daemon isn't even being started up, and your environment is incomplete.
> 
> Also, a listing of what's in /lib/modules isn't particulary helpful. Try 'ls -l' instead to get more information of the drivers contained there.
> 
> If you want to provide invaluable information, then post a console capture, either by rebooting with a serial cable attached and capturing all the logged messages, or wipe your kernel log, then reboot and attach the whole (post-reboot) kernel log to a post. Also, if you have console access, post the output of 'ifconfig -a' , 'mfs_dumpobj -r /State/Network' , and 'lsmod'


I need to clarify that the "actual author file" was pasted to the Word doc after Superpatch w/MRV was working and then the tweak.sh script had been ran while using telnet (I have done this complete install so many times from the ground up that the author file was pasted using Hyperterminal BEFORE I had rebooted, I didn't realize that it might look different). The current author file does NOT have the following lines as noted by Da Goon.

fakecall.tcl5.255.0hancements/varhack
5.255.0hancements/varhack

Due to limited 3 attachments I have not reattached the "author file" again as the only differences were the omission of the 2 above lines. I have attached the following items however;

ls -l /lib/modules
console capture of the reboot w/serial cable
ifconfig -a, mfs_dumpobj -r /State/Network, lsmod

I hope this additional info helps someone to determine the loss of USB connectivity after the reboot.

If I can provide anything else I will be happy to provide it.

55tbird


----------



## 55tbird

rbautch said:


> From serial bash, run this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /enhancements/net-status.tcl
> 
> and post the results here. Then start up tivowebplus with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb console
> 
> and post any errors here.


I've attached the "net-status.tcl and tivoweb console" results from a serial bash session after running tweak.sh, note that MRV was working with multiple Tivos just prior to the tweak.sh install.

55tbird


----------



## rbautch

55tbird said:


> I've attached the "net-status.tcl and tivoweb console" results from a serial bash session after running tweak.sh, note that MRV was working with multiple Tivos just prior to the tweak.sh install.
> 
> 55tbird


Looks like no ip params are set. Try running net-launch.sh from serial bash, then reboot.


----------



## rbautch

55tbird said:


> I've attached the "net-status.tcl and tivoweb console" results from a serial bash session after running tweak.sh, note that MRV was working with multiple Tivos just prior to the tweak.sh install.
> 
> 55tbird


After running tweak.sh after PTVnet, you should have seen the following: "No network parameters found in MFS." "You will be prompted to enter them now." For all PTVnet users, let me know if you saw this or not when running tweak.sh.


----------



## 55tbird

rbautch said:


> Looks like no ip params are set. Try running net-launch.sh from serial bash, then reboot.


I've ran "net-launch.sh" which I chose "d" for Dhcp, then reran "net-status.tcl" which looks like;

bash-2.02# tivosh net-status.tcl

The following IP parameters are now set in MFS:
IP address is currently set to:
Default gateway is currently set to: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask is currently set to: 255.255.255.0
DNS Server is currently set to: 4.2.2.2
DHCP is on
NO WIRELESS PARAMETERS ARE SET IN MFS

bash-2.02#

Then I rebooted, ran net-status again and it stays just as above. I then reconnected the Tivo to my entertainment system where it should be working, however still same result, no USB connectivity with no lights on the USB adaptor, I've verified that the adaptor is NOT the problem by swapping with other known working units, problem continues to be with this Tivo unit.

USB driver(s) still seem to be the issue after enhancement script was run.

55tbird


----------



## 55tbird

rbautch said:


> After running tweak.sh after PTVnet, you should have seen the following: "No network parameters found in MFS." "You will be prompted to enter them now." For all PTVnet users, let me know if you saw this or not when running tweak.sh.


I've ran tweak.sh after doing the PTVnet w/Instantcake 6.2a which was Superpatched with working MRV & HMO. I've attached the tweak install session and did not find any reference to "No network parameters found in MFS" anywhere in it.

55tbird


----------



## rbautch

I reverted back to the old way I handled PTVnet installations, so it should be working again.


----------



## 55tbird

rbautch said:


> I reverted back to the old way I handled PTVnet installations, so it should be working again.


I've ran the enhancement script (tweak.sh) again and I still have USB network function with all the latest enhancements (after restarting Tivo). Thanks, I'm good to go from here.


----------



## tj21

How do I Execute the script tweak.sh ???
Newbie here... I've been reading for 3 hrs and came up with nothing.
I did hack the HR10-250 with zipper. 
I get to "bash-2.02#", but then I'm stuck.
What do I do next???


----------



## ttodd1

Step 4 under the Zipper instructions.


----------



## tj21

Wow, you're a great help ttodd lol.

I think its my network adapter, cause its not on the list of good ones. I'll get a new one tonight and find out. I did get the script to work once this morning, but got the XP enhancement error. Every other time I try to run it, I get booted as soon as I type a letter or two after the bash.


----------



## tj21

Put on a FA120 and got the same results. Putty closes as soon as I start typing after bash, or soon thereafter. If anyone else has seen this before, I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## jaxgent

I have two zippered RCA series 2 DTV tivo's. I would like like to upgrade them to the latest ver 6.x. Would the latest zipper instructions do this for me? 

Do I need to pull the drives and reimage? This thread is so huge that some searches are frustrating! 

Sorry if this post is in the wrong place. I can't find a new post button, only replies.


----------



## sk33t3r

Zipper is not going to update your OS at all. Zipper just applies hacks or tools to the OS. There are seveal other threads on upgrading to 6.4. You can use getslice to download the slices then you will need the latest slicer to install them.


----------



## spnewman

I ran this script twice, it downloaded the current version, it works great, for except is does not do its weekly reboots. Is there something I can check? I answered correctly in the install script. I have a phone line plugged in for caller id, so reboots must occur. Any Ideas??


----------



## Matt L

Question...

I've been getting the Hard Drive error message for some time now, and it seems to slow down loading of the menu. Though my HD was failing so I pulled it, backed it up to another drive and ran WD tools on it. With the full test 0 error were reported. What is the script seeing that the diagnostic tools are not? BTW, the cover is off my HR10-250 so it is not a heat issue


----------



## byrd

Okay, I think i must be a complete moron, because I seem to be having difficulties with the most rudimentary portions of the tweak.sh install.

I've got a couple tivos (HDVR2 and RCA DVR80) both ungraded with PTVNET. I've been trying the get the tweak.sh installed on the HDVR2 but have the following basic questions:

1) What directory to I run the tweak.sh from on the tivo?
2) Are there any mods to Ptvnet that need to be made before installing? Or can I just install tweak.sh right over Ptvnet? There were some mentioned earlier in this tread, but I'm not sure if they are necessary anymore. For what it's worth, Ptvnet is installed in /ptvupgrade (of which, TivoWebPlus is a subdirectory).
3) I tried to run tweak.sh a couple times prior to posting these questions. I tried to run it from / and /var by typing the following "tivosh tweak.sh" Each time I get the following message:

wrong # args: no script following "[ -d /enhancements ]" argument
while compiling
"if [ - d /enhancments ]"
(file "tweak.sh" line 15")

Thanks for the help for what I'm sure are very simple issues. It's been a LONG time since I've really messed around in linux, and I've really be fumbling my way around will playing with my tivos recently.


----------



## tivoupgrade

byrd said:


> Okay, I think i must be a complete moron, because I seem to be having difficulties with the most rudimentary portions of the tweak.sh install.
> 
> I've got a couple tivos (HDVR2 and RCA DVR80) both ungraded with PTVNET. I've been trying the get the tweak.sh installed on the HDVR2 but have the following basic questions:
> 
> 1) What directory to I run the tweak.sh from on the tivo?
> 2) Are there any mods to Ptvnet that need to be made before installing? Or can I just install tweak.sh right over Ptvnet? There were some mentioned earlier in this tread, but I'm not sure if they are necessary anymore. For what it's worth, Ptvnet is installed in /ptvupgrade (of which, TivoWebPlus is a subdirectory).
> 3) I tried to run tweak.sh a couple times prior to posting these questions. I tried to run it from / and /var by typing the following "tivosh tweak.sh" Each time I get the following message:
> 
> wrong # args: no script following "[ -d /enhancements ]" argument
> while compiling
> "if [ - d /enhancments ]"
> (file "tweak.sh" line 15")
> 
> Thanks for the help for what I'm sure are very simple issues. It's been a LONG time since I've really messed around in linux, and I've really be fumbling my way around will playing with my tivos recently.


Try



Code:


sh ./tweak.sh

It should not matter where you put tweak.sh.

I have tested it on the current versions of PTVnet (which actually include tweak.sh in /ptvupgrade/bin) running on 6.2a and 6.4a on SD boxes).

Lou


----------



## byrd

tivoupgrade said:


> Try
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh ./tweak.sh
> 
> It should not matter where you put tweak.sh.
> 
> I have tested it on the current versions of PTVnet (which actually include tweak.sh in /ptvupgrade/bin) running on 6.2a and 6.4a on SD boxes).
> 
> Lou


Thanks for the help!

So, when I install tweak.sh should I still need to delete my previously installed version of TivoWebPlus (that installed with Ptvnet in the /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus directory) or make any mods to the rc.sysinit.author to keep two keep instances of TivoWebPlus from running? This was mentioned in the first dozen or so pages of this thread, but I know there have been a lot of changes since then, and I haven't had any luck searching through the full 95 pages.

Also, I did try "./tweak.sh" last night, but did use the "sh" before that. I'll give that a shot tonight. And finally, I purchased my copy of Ptvnet in mid September (SW-PTVNET-DL-321), but I don't think it has tweak.sh in the /ptvupgrade/bin directory. Not that it maters since it's readily available here...

Thanks again!


----------



## byrd

tivoupgrade said:


> Try
> It should not matter where you put tweak.sh.
> 
> I have tested it on the current versions of PTVnet (which actually include tweak.sh in /ptvupgrade/bin) running on 6.2a and 6.4a on SD boxes).
> 
> Lou


For some reason, I still can't seem to get the tweak.sh script to run. Every time I run the script, I get the following back:



Code:


bash-2.02#  sh ./tweak.sh
: command not found
./tweak.sh: line 32: syntax error near unexpected token 'fi'
'/tweak.sh: line 32: '              fi

Since so many other folks have obviously already got this up and running, I doubt there's an issue with the script at line 32. What am I missing here? Do I need to add something to my $PATH to get the script to run from the current directory (running tweak.sh from /ptvupgrade/bin)?

Thanks again!


----------



## sliderbob

I love the script, but is there a way to have 6.4a items-like a deleted category and time of recording description, without having to upgrade to 6.4a?


----------



## byrd

Finally got the script to run. 

My only issues now are that the name of the Tivo is not displayed at the top of the menus as show on page one of this thread. Also, the Menu Editor doesn't seem to work. I can't move anything around. I'd like to organize a menu similar to the screenshot on the first page of this script. Could these problems be because I appear to have two copies of TivoWebPlus installed (one in / and one in /ptvupgrade)?? How can I verify that only one is running? Other menu items such as NetConfig seem to show that the enhancement script worked as expected.

As for my original issues:

Turns out that the problem was a dos2unix issue. I was using the UltraEdit text editor to do the conversion, and apparently it wasn't working correctly. So I did a dos2unix on the script file on the tivo itself, and the script ran. 

However, I then started having CR/LF problems using the windows telnet app. I tried running using Putty but had the same issues. I finally figured out that I could run the windows telnet app in interactive mode by simply typing "telnet" with no host name. Then I typed "unset crlf". At that point I could do an "open hostname", and run the script.

I've been chasing my tail a good bit, but I think I'm getting close. Now I need to get the script installed on my second Directivo.


----------



## ttodd1

gee this seems very simular to:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=412831

You might want to try posting it in the actual Sapper thread.


----------



## gbakakos

I'm getting the Following when trying to run Tweak.sh


Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...


What Additional Directions for Windows XP users?????


----------



## bengalfreak

gbakakos said:


> I'm getting the Following when trying to run Tweak.sh
> 
> Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
> No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
> Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
> the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now...
> 
> What Additional Directions for Windows XP users?????


Check out this topic under the Zipper Wiki.


----------



## gbakakos

bengalfreak said:


> Check out this topic under the Zipper Wiki.


Thanks much got it working.


----------



## gbakakos

I have gotten myself back to 7.2 on my Toshiba SD-H400 box. When I attempted to apply the slicer script to it and then rebooted I lost my Telnet and FTP. I did not add the 2.0 USB drivers. I have a WUSB11 USB WiFi Wireless TiVo Adapter. As it sits right now my box has the 9.3 upgrade ready to be loaded. But if I do that I will loose my Telnet and FTP.

So what would be the proper way to get this upgrade down without loosing the Telnet and FTP.

I was given some information a while back when I went from 7.2 to 9.1 and it seemed to work fine. Tried that again but it did not work. Below is what I did in RED.

Ok. Attached is a zip file with 2 files in it (test.conf and vmlinux.px). test.conf is a little script that runs monte, and vmlinux.px is a 9.1 kernel that I've fixed so it won't blow your hacks away.

Go to ddb, jamie's monte attachment in the 2nd post. Open it up and get the "monte" file. Look in the 2.4.20 folder and get the kmonte.o file.

Go back to TCF, here : http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370876 and download my upgrade script from the first post. I've fixed it slightly to work for this type of situation and reattached it earlier today.

Check to see if you've got 9.1 slices ready, ie : echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

Do everything in exactly this order:

Telnet to your box and make a "/chainload" folder, ie : mkdir -p /chainload
Ftp the vmlinux.px, monte, and kmonte.o files into your new chainload directory.
Ftp test.conf to root (/).
Then ftp over upgrade.sh anywhere on your tivo, doesn't matter where.
Make sure of course to transfer everything in binary mode, these aren't all just text files and can get ruined if transferred in ACSII.
Once everything is in place, run upgrade.sh. DO NOT copy over usb drivers when it asks. We need to be using the stock drivers since you're using wireless and our software is 9.1. When upgrade.sh finishes, reboot and when your tivo comes back everything should be fine. 

It did work but it did not work when I attempted to do this again. Can anyone add anything to this that may make it work.

Or have another way of doing this???

Any help out there on this? has anyone brought 9.3 down and if so how did you keep the Network stuff working????


----------



## rbautch

I suggest asking the question here  where the upgrade script you used is discussed. If you're a novice, I'd ditch monte, reimage, and rehack your tivo using a killhdinitrd kernel. Use the Sapper if you want an automated way to do it. Slice upgrades will be much simpler after that, and the Slicer or upgrade.sh scripts should work fine. If you're still having trouble, I'd also get a wired adapter and/or a serial cable to troubleshoot issues that may be caused by the wireless adapter.


----------



## leecallen

I have a Series 2 standalone TiVo.

I have successfully re-imaged it (7.2.0), installed Sapper, and ran the enhancments script. It is working on my wireless LAN, and I can access it via telnet and TWP.

What isn't working: it does not see my 'tivoserver'.

I should point out that there is no TV signal connected to the device. When I select "Now Playing", I see an empty screen telling me how to record programs. That is where I hope to see the tivoserver.

When I select "System Information" I see some strange entries:

DVR Name: <Name this DVR on tivo.com> 
(I have done this, and connected to the TiVo service, and rebooted the TiVo, and this does not change. I also changed the name via the MRV settings under TWP.)

Multi-Room Viewing: Inactive (it is Active on tivo.com)

Any ideas? It seems I am very close.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

leecallen said:


> I have a Series 2 standalone TiVo.
> 
> I have successfully re-imaged it (7.2.0), installed Sapper, and ran the enhancments script. It is working on my wireless LAN, and I can access it via telnet and TWP.
> 
> What isn't working: it does not see my 'tivoserver'.
> 
> I should point out that there is no TV signal connected to the device. When I select "Now Playing", I see an empty screen telling me how to record programs. That is where I hope to see the tivoserver.
> 
> When I select "System Information" I see some strange entries:
> 
> DVR Name: <Name this DVR on tivo.com>
> (I have done this, and connected to the TiVo service, and rebooted the TiVo, and this does not change. I also changed the name via the MRV settings under TWP.)
> 
> Multi-Room Viewing: Inactive (it is Active on tivo.com)
> 
> Any ideas? It seems I am very close.
> 
> Thanks.


You need to run tvapppatch.tcl, which you can find on DDB. It's the replacement for superpatch.


----------



## Lord Vader

Been a while since I've done this, Russ. That replacement file for superpatch--what does it do exactly? Just curious to know what it does and when it should be used.


----------



## leecallen

rbautch said:


> You need to run tvapppatch.tcl, which you can find on DDB. It's the replacement for superpatch.


Thanks for the response. I tried that, but it didn't work.

It looks like tvapppatch is for version 9.3.2 only, I am running 7.2.0. I applied superpatch earlier, a version that supports 7.2.0.

Do you think the problem is with my tivoapp binary?


----------



## zdude1

How can I run the script from serial bash if networking is not working yet?

I have an HR10-250 running 6.3f, been Zippered and enhanced a while back. I noticed that my newer recordings were encrypted, so I wanted to run tweak.sh again to get the latest, and get encryption disabled.

When I ran it, it of course asked if I wanted to uninstall it first, so I hit Y. It uninstalled fine, then started the install. During the backing up and re-installing of usb2.0 drivers, it just hang and never progressed. I left it for about an hour. When I came back to it, it had no new screen output. I ^C'd to get the bash prompt again. I re-ran tweak.sh and uninstalled fine, it downloaded fine, started installing, and again hung at the same point.

I ran it again, and this time I said N to the usb2.0 drivers for enhanced extraction speed. Well it completed fine, but as expected, I lost my networking.

I then connected with serial cable and get a bash prompt. I tried to run it via serial, and it uninstalled, then of course can't resolve DNS and can't get the download file. So now I have an unenhanced HR10.

Am I doing something terribly stupid here? I can't figure which way to go next, but it obviously has to be either serial or pull the drive.
----------------------------------------
Update: OK, I figured out how to send the rbautch_files.tgz into the /hacks dir via serial cable/hyperterm. Then I run sh tweak.sh, and it still seems to stop (hang) when it gets to "backing up old drivers....installing new drivers", but it finally kept going. It's a bit confusing over the serial cable, bc it keeps spitting out junk about scram, chunk keys, etc. in the middle of my script output! But it looks like it's going 

Yep, worked like a champ. I had to go back in via serial and set the ip/network settings, then rebooted and all is good....


----------



## artships

Tivo HD running 11.0b-01-2-652 - Used your SAPPER on it and learned a lot. Thanks!

folders.tcl v2.7 appears to work. I created a folder named Movies and moved several movies to it. Options 4a lists them as being in "WISHLIST Movies".

The "Movies" folder does not appear on the tivo, though. Folderize in TivoWebPlus doesn't work, either. Need help looking through MFS?


----------



## genebaker

Zipper tweak.sh failed midway, and I have now lost telnet/bash. Light does not come on on my USB network adapter, so I think my USB driver needs to be restored. Tried to do this by pulling the hard drive and running tweak.sh, but cannot proceed because dns is not resolved and/or the updated files cannot be downloaded from internet because the pc is booted to linux, and I have no idea how to enable internet access with the linux boot disk.

My hard drive (Phillips dsr7000, 6.4a software) has already been zippered. Can I restore usb/telnet/ftp with the hard drive in my pc using the files that are already on the hard drive from previous zippers and/or zipper updates? I do not have a serial cable. Thanks.


----------



## rbautch

genebaker said:


> Zipper tweak.sh failed midway, and I have now lost telnet/bash. Light does not come on on my USB network adapter, so I think my USB driver needs to be restored. Tried to do this by pulling the hard drive and running tweak.sh, but cannot proceed because dns is not resolved and/or the updated files cannot be downloaded from internet because the pc is booted to linux, and I have no idea how to enable internet access with the linux boot disk.
> 
> My hard drive (Phillips dsr7000, 6.4a software) has already been zippered. Can I restore usb/telnet/ftp with the hard drive in my pc using the files that are already on the hard drive from previous zippers and/or zipper updates? I do not have a serial cable. Thanks.


Yes you can. Mount the drive and copy the original stock drivers back. Assuming you mounted your tivo drive in /tivo, you can use:


Code:


cp -f /tivo/lib/modules/backups-orig/* /tivo/lib/modules

Otherwise, just rerun the Zipper.


----------



## genebaker

So I was able to re-Zipper and get network, TWP, etc. running again under 6.4a software.

Now I'm back to my original problem: intermittent, seemingly patternless re-boots of my Phillips DSR7000 unit. I have checked the hard drive, which checks out clean under SMART. I have replaced a suspicious capacitor on the unit's power supply and added an additional capacitor; the unit is plugged into a UPS. This leaves me suspicious of the Zipper hacks as causing the reboots.

a) Do you think the Zipper hacks could be the culprit?
b) Is there a way to completely uninstall Zipper to see if the reboot problem improves?

Thanks.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch,

the latest version of the script/TivoWebplus does not show the Tivo's name on the main menu screen as it used to. Any way to get this back?


----------



## rbautch

bengalfreak said:


> rbautch,
> 
> the latest version of the script/TivoWebplus does not show the Tivo's name on the main menu screen as it used to. Any way to get this back?


Here's the line from the enhancement script that used to change the name:


Code:


cat /TivoWebPlus/load.tcl | sed -e "s/TivoWebPlus/TivoWebPlus - $bashname/" > /TivoWebPlus/temp

In the load.tcl file, it replaced the text string "TivoWebPlus" with "TivoWebPlus- $bashname". Not sure why I removed it or if it still works, but you can try manually editing load.tcl.


----------



## bengalfreak

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> Not sure why I removed it or if it still works, but you can try manually editing load.tcl.


I see why you removed the line from the enhancement script. The phrase "TivoWebPlus" no longer appears in the file 'load.tcl' anywhere.


----------



## texster

bengalfreak said:


> I see why you removed the line from the enhancement script. The phrase "TivoWebPlus" no longer appears in the file 'load.tcl' anywhere.


Maybe this has something to do with it? Read the following 6 posts starting with:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5383132#post5382835


----------



## bsdimp

I have a HR10-250 that I just moved from the basement upstairs. I plugged it into the phone line for the first time and it upgraded to 6.4a. This unit has never been hacked. I'd like to put it on the network, use it as a media player, etc.

There's a lot of information, maybe too much (and too many broken links), about the TiVo hacking. This looks like a cool hack, but I must be missing something. I have no serial port access to my TiVo, so how do I go about running this script or putting it on my TiVo? Or is there an x86 boot CD somewhere that I need to add this to that I can then use to splat it onto the disk I lovingly remove from the HR10, plug into that PC, run the stuff, and then return lovingly to the TiVo HR10?

Thanks a bunch. Sorry to be such a noobbb


----------



## HellFish

Try the Zipper that is mentioned in the second sentence of this thread.


rbautch said:


> Attached is an automated script that tweaks and enhances your already-hacked Tivo. This script is included with The Zipper, so you don't need to run it if you've already completed a full Zipper install.


----------



## millertime

I just ran the enhancement script on a HDVR2 that i baked with Instantcake and PVRnet. I answered yes when questioned if I wanted to install TWP (although I guess i did not need to since it was already put on there by PTVnet) and it installed TWP in the root directory. Is this the best place for it? Does it matter where it is installed? The reason I ask is because it seems that any modules I look at to add always seem to assume that TWP resides in /var/hack. I understand that the enhancement script moves everything out of /var/hack to eliminate the chance of deletion but should TWP be have a shortcut there?

Thanks for helping me understand. I just want to try and get my set up as ideal as possible.


----------



## rbautch

millertime said:


> I just ran the enhancement script on a HDVR2 that i baked with Instantcake and PVRnet. I answered yes when questioned if I wanted to install TWP (although I guess i did not need to since it was already put on there by PTVnet) and it installed TWP in the root directory. Is this the best place for it? Does it matter where it is installed? The reason I ask is because it seems that any modules I look at to add always seem to assume that TWP resides in /var/hack. I understand that the enhancement script moves everything out of /var/hack to eliminate the chance of deletion but should TWP be have a shortcut there?
> 
> Thanks for helping me understand. I just want to try and get my set up as ideal as possible.


It really doesn't matter where you put it. I like to keep everything out of var, since it occasionally gets deleted as a matter of course. Leave the TWP folder in var, because Tivowebplus will continue to store backup and profile information there.


----------



## millertime

I was looking at my author file tonight and am curious about how messy and full of junk it looks. Maybe it looks normal, but I think there has been things put in it from ptvnet as well as the enhancement script. For instance, I was not able to turn off endpad through hackman so I went in and commented it out in the author file and now it shows that it is stopped in hackman. Is there anywhere I can look at a author file of someone's to compair it to mine and see what junk exists?

Also, does the enhancement script remove encryption from tivo, or did ptvnet remove it, or do I have to run something else?

Thanks for the help.
Adam


----------



## rbautch

millertime said:


> I was looking at my author file tonight and am curious about how messy and full of junk it looks. Maybe it looks normal, but I think there has been things put in it from ptvnet as well as the enhancement script. For instance, I was not able to turn off endpad through hackman so I went in and commented it out in the author file and now it shows that it is stopped in hackman. Is there anywhere I can look at a author file of someone's to compair it to mine and see what junk exists?
> 
> Also, does the enhancement script remove encryption from tivo, or did ptvnet remove it, or do I have to run something else?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Adam


Neither ptvnet or the enhancement script disables encryption. You have to use superpatch or whatever the current patching script is over at DDB.


----------



## millertime

Thanks rbautch. I will check over there.


----------



## bigjess

Can someone help me with this? I zippered a new tivo following this thread (tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929) via the instructions over here - (mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html). Then I ran the enhancement script, rebooted, everything seems to be fine.

So I recorded some shows and tried to watch them via streaming to my comp. I found vserver was in the busybox directory, so I added "/busybox/vserver &" to my author file and verified it was running. However when I try to watch them everything goes off the rails. I've noticed that the asx links from the now playing list in TWP seem to be all scrambled. I had no problem steaming via TWP 1.3.1 on another tivo (tyshow's already installed on the comp). 

A link from TWP 1.3.1 that works is: 
192.168.10.110/asx/4429271.asx

TWP v2.1.b2 installed from the enhacement script produces this link: 
192.168.10.151/%7BFriends%7D%7BThe%20One%20With%20the%20Wedding%20Dresses%7D%7BPI22%7D%7B32641%7D.asx


Can someone tell me where I've gone wrong and what I need to do to fix this?

Pertinent details:
Hughes Directivo SD-DVR40, HD upgraded, zippered via (mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html) with an instacake image and the ptvnet boot cd as it specifies. Enhancement script via those instructions too.

Many thanks in advance, this is driving me nutz.


----------



## sk33t3r

Sounds like you need to run superpatch which is over on DDB


----------



## Drewster

I just used tweak.sh to update my rbautch hacks -- in particular, I was looking to get updated fakecall and TWP, as fakecall no longer worked after updating my HDVR2 to 6.4a.

However, after the reboot a number of built-in commands seem to be missing: which, dmesg, printenv, etc. How can I figure out [a] what went wrong, and * how to get them back?

Thanks for any assistance.*


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> I just used tweak.sh to update my rbautch hacks -- in particular, I was looking to get updated fakecall and TWP, as fakecall no longer worked after updating my HDVR2 to 6.4a.
> 
> However, after the reboot a number of built-in commands seem to be missing: which, dmesg, printenv, etc. How can I figure out [a] what went wrong, and * how to get them back?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.*


*

Hmmm. Looks like it happened via the busybox "upgrade". Looking through my terminal history, I see before:


Code:


BusyBox v1.00 (2004.10.20-05:30+0000) multi-call binary

and after:


Code:


BusyBox v1.10.1 (2008-05-09 21:15:22 CDT) multi-call binary

In particular, the newer version doesn't have dmesg, which, etc.

Crud! Now what?*


----------



## Drewster

I fixed it, kinda, by downloading the mips binary of busybox 1.16.1 and ftping it into /busybox. I need to repoint some symlinks and add ones that I want, but the path to resolution is clear.

http://www.busybox.net/downloads/binaries/1.16.1/busybox-mips

Now then, I wonder if this fouled up busybox is why fakecall seems to have disappeared?


----------



## rbautch

Drewster said:


> I fixed it, kinda, by downloading the mips binary of busybox 1.16.1 and ftping it into /busybox. I need to repoint some symlinks and add ones that I want, but the path to resolution is clear.
> 
> http://www.busybox.net/downloads/binaries/1.16.1/busybox-mips
> 
> Now then, I wonder if this fouled up busybox is why fakecall seems to have disappeared?


You might consider downloading the Tivo Utilities from my signature, which contains Busybox. The Busybox distribution is not quite as new as your download, but that shouldn't matter much, and includes many other full featured utilities and tivo-centric tools that don't come with Busybox.


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> I fixed it, kinda, by downloading the mips binary of busybox 1.16.1 and ftping it into /busybox. I need to repoint some symlinks and add ones that I want, but the path to resolution is clear.
> 
> http://www.busybox.net/downloads/binaries/1.16.1/busybox-mips
> 
> Now then, I wonder if this fouled up busybox is why fakecall seems to have disappeared?


Indeed, it seems that 1.10.1 doesn't support mv, so the relocating of fakecall failed. Once I installed 1.16.1, I stepped through the script manually and put everything right again.


----------



## Drewster

rbautch said:


> You might consider downloading the Tivo Utilities from my signature, which contains Busybox. The Busybox distribution is not quite as new as your download, but that shouldn't matter much, and includes many other full featured utilities and tivo-centric tools that don't come with Busybox.


The last edit on that post indicates that it's handing out version 1.10.1, which is the one I found to have dramatically less features.


----------



## rbautch

Drewster said:


> Indeed, it seems that 1.10.1 doesn't support mv, so the relocating of fakecall failed. Once I installed 1.16.1, I stepped through the script manually and put everything right again.


Tivos come with mv installed natively in /bin, so it's not needed in busybox. May want to check to see that /bin is in your PATH.


----------



## rbautch

Drewster said:


> The last edit on that post indicates that it's handing out version 1.10.1, which is the one I found to have dramatically less features.


The number of features haven't changed much between versions, and I doubt any have been added that are useful on a Tivo. When I compiled version 1.10.1, I included only features that are useful on a Tivo, or aren't already on your Tivo. This keeps the size of Busybox down to a minimum. Check out the full list of Busybox commands here, and you'll see that most are useless on a Tivo. That means a bloated busybox binary compiled with every feature is just taking up extra space.


----------



## jfuredy

I was having problems with my hacked (MRV) Hughes SD-DVR40 with an upgraded HD a couple of weeks ago, so I figured my HD was dying. So I cooked up a new Zippered 320GB HD with the same CD I had used on my other unit last year (known good/working image/hack disc). Turns out the real problem was my power supply not putting out enough juice to spin the HD, so I replaced the blown cap and all appeared well. I ran the script, installed the options I wanted, and everything seemed golden. I can transfer files from my other DirecTiVo unit and watch them on this DirecTiVo, I can play music off of my TiVo Server, and everything in the guided setup went fine (good satellite signals).

*But I am getting no picture and no sound when I try to watch live TV.* I get the banner with channel, show title, show description, etc. but just a black screen. I don't get any error messages on the live TV screen, but I am getting an Error #81 in the Messages and Setup, so I called DirecTV and spent 30 minutes on the phone with a helpful and seemingly knowledgeable tech who tried several times to reinitiate my unit to no avail.

Has anyone seen anything like this before? Can anyone give me any hints or suggestions of things to look at or try? I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## wliu

Does anyone know the new DNS for downloading the latest Enhancement script?

The error I got after running sh tweak.sh

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
wget: server returned error 404: HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]:


----------



## hdog

I also can't get to the ehnanced script download. Anyone know what
might be wrong?


----------



## falstaffpac

Looks like mastersav.com is down, unable to d/l the rbautch_files.tgz using the tweak.sh script.

I would really appreciate if someone could upload a relatively recent version of rbautch_files.tgz as a temporary solution until mastersav.com comes back online.

Thanks.


----------



## falstaffpac

I found an archived version of rbautch_files.tgz dated 11/14/07. This version includes the USB 2.0 backported drivers. I ran the tweak.sh script on 2 DTivos and everything seems to be working well. I ran the script on Tivo software version 6.2a, the script and rbautch_files.tgz may not be compatible with newer tivo software versions.

If you would like to manually install rbautch_files.tgz, FTP to your dtivo and place the file in your /hacks directory then run tweak.sh I will host the rbautch_files.tgz on my server until mastersav.com is back up and running. If anyone wants to submit newer versions of rbautch_files.tgz, I will host them as well.

All work obviously is credited to rbautch.

http://www.hoylenet.com/temp/


----------



## hdog

Access to zipper and enhancement script is back as of Thursday, 4/14/2011.
Hope it stays up. I still find the info very informative.
It would be sad to lose such hard work.


----------



## rbautch

hdog said:


> Access to zipper and enhancement script is back as of Thursday, 4/14/2011.
> Hope it stays up. I still find the info very informative.
> It would be sad to lose such hard work.


I had a little trouble with my hosting service, but the website is back up and should stay that way.


----------



## falstaffpac

Good news, thanks!


----------



## Soapm

Hey Russ, did you add your drive monitor hack to the enhancement script?


----------



## Cybert

I hacked my Samsung SIR-S4040R tonight using a 6.2a version downloaded from dvrupgrade. I used version Zipper version 4.6. I am having the following issues:

1. new script requests short name. I didn't supply one hoping I would get the "bash-2.02#" prompt but instead got "-bash#". How do I change the prompt to "bash-2.02#"?

2. TivoWebPlus comes up but gets internal server errors on most links. For example the Info page:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action:info
path:
env:
no such object: 
while executing
"dbobj $channel get Number"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set state [db $db open "/State/MyWorld"]
set channel [dbobj $state get LastChannel]
set chnum [dbobj $channel get N..."
(procedure "MOD::action_info" line 51)
invoked from within
"$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--

I am getting similar messages on other links as well. Any help you could give would be appreciated.

The 4 components called for by the zipper instructions were:
1. Zipper scripts 4.6 freshly downloaded tonight
2. LBA48 Boot CD iso from DVRupgrade (older version from 2006) 
3. Instantcake 6.2a for SIR S4040R
4a. set_mrv_name from superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.zip
4b. superpatch-6.2a.tcl

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## rbautch

Cybert said:


> 1. new script requests short name. I didn't supply one hoping I would get the "bash-2.02#" prompt but instead got "-bash#". How do I change the prompt to "bash-2.02#"?


Run this command:


Code:


 echo "export PS1=\"bash-2.02# \"" >> /.profile

Then reboot. The may also want to edit your profile to delete the old bash prompt assignment. 


Cybert said:


> 2. TivoWebPlus comes up but gets internal server errors on most links. For example the Info page:


Check the TWP thread for an answer to this.


----------



## bnm81002

I need help please, I haven't used my DTivo receivers in over 2 years because I moved and installed FIOS services, I have the receiver both hacked with The Zipper and the Enhancement scripts but how do I connect to the internet? I have the compatible adapter that is needed for connection to the internet, I can't use TivoWebPlus till I get the internet connection, thanks for the help


----------



## rbautch

Tivowebplus does not require a connection to the internet.


----------



## Pete_C

Updated software this morning going from 6.2 to 6.4. I lost a bit of my "stuff".

Running tweak dot sh just get command not found after a bit.

Any suggestions.



> 6.2-TiVo/tmp$ ls
> ApgManager ShowcaseHasClipIndex.temp.0 Tms.temp.0 shmemd
> Genre.temp.0 ShowcaseHasProgramIndex.temp.0 dbgc-mcp tcphonehome
> HmeHost ShowcaseIdTmsIdToIdentIndex.temp.0 hppm tcphonehome.lck
> KnownHostComponent ShowcaseIdentToIdIndex.temp.0 httpd tmkpidmap
> Program.temp.52 ShowcaseIdentToProgramIndex.temp.0 huxley tmkpidmap.lock
> ProgramToSeries.temp.24 Showing.temp.46 mcp tweak.sh
> RendezvousDaemon SiHost mfsd tweak_uninstall.sh
> S_EventSwitcherSocket102 SystemServices myworld twppid
> 6.2-TiVo/tmp$
> 6.2-TiVo/tmp$ sh tweak.sh
> 
> Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version
> of Enhancements before you install this one.
> Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: y
> 
> exiting...
> 6.2-TiVo/tmp$ y
> bash: y: command not found
> 6.2-TiVo/tmp$
> 6.2-TiVo/tmp$


----------



## Soapm

Code:


if [ -d /enhancements ]; then
	echo "Enhancements directory detected. You must uninstall the previous version"
	echo "of Enhancements before you install this one."
	sleep 1
	echo -n "Would you like to uninstall the previous version now? [y/n]: "
	read uninstall
	uninstall_loc=`find / -name tweak_uninstall.sh 2>/dev/null`
	if [ "$uninstall" = "y" ]; then
		if [ "$uninstall_loc" != "" ]; then
			chmod 755 $uninstall_loc
			$uninstall_loc
		else
			echo
			echo "Could not find the uninstall script on your Tivo. Downloading it now..."
			sleep 3
			mkdir -p /hacks
			if wget -q -O /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/tweak_uninstall.sh; then
				echo "Download was successful. Uninstalling previous version now..."
				chmod 755 /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh
				/hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh
			else
				echo "Download failed. Exiting..."
				exit 1
			fi
		fi	
	else
		echo "exiting..."
		exit 1
	fi
	echo
	echo "Uninstall successful. Proceeding with main script..."
	echo
	sleep 2
fi

Reading the code it looks for a directory called /enhancements which is what triggers that message. You could rename or delete that directory so that you pass that smell test.

Answering Y makes it run a script named tweak_uninstall.sh. You may want to make sure you have that script and looks like it should be in the root directory but I'm not positive on that since it later references /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh.

Not finding the uninstall script makes it run this code which goes out and gets the script. You may want to make sure your Tivo is connected and can access the internet. If not my suggestion would be running zipper again then coming back to this one.



Code:


echo "Could not find the uninstall script on your Tivo. Downloading it now..."
			sleep 3
			mkdir -p /hacks
			if wget -q -O /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_tweak/tweak_uninstall.sh; then

Russ did a really great job with these scripts and it a shame the premier chain of trust has yet to be broken. Good luck...


----------



## l2bengtrek

hey guys...

It's not my intention to turn this into a step by step hacking how-to thread...but I can't seem to find the answer to a few questions. I've got a 6.4a instantcake and ptvnet cd order on its way and plan on trying to remedy my no locals problem with my hacked Phillips DSR704 DTivo this weekend. I bought it years ago already hacked. I think I have pretty good understanding on how to do this myself...but what I what I need to know is:

1: First of all, will I able to re-hack my DTivo using a 6.4a image? According to others, there will be no MRV and that isnt a deal breaker..I use other features..

1: Once I'm ready to FTP rbautch's enhancement script to my tivo...does it matter that directory I copy it to? What directory do I use?

2. Once I'm TELNET'ing and at the bash prompt...what exact command do I type to run it?

I'll try to keep the tech questions to a minimum..I think I should be able to do the rest with no problem..or feel free to point me in the right direction to where I can find these answers..


----------



## Soapm

l2bengtrek said:


> hey guys...
> 
> It's not my intention to turn this into a step by step hacking how-to thread...but I can't seem to find the answer to a few questions. I've got a 6.4a instantcake and ptvnet cd order on its way and plan on trying to remedy my no locals problem with my hacked Phillips DSR704 DTivo this weekend. I bought it years ago already hacked. I think I have pretty good understanding on how to do this myself...but what I what I need to know is:
> 
> 1: First of all, will I able to re-hack my DTivo using a 6.4a image? According to others, there will be no MRV and that isnt a deal breaker..I use other features..
> 
> 1: Once I'm ready to FTP rbautch's enhancement script to my tivo...does it matter that directory I copy it to? What directory do I use?
> 
> 2. Once I'm TELNET'ing and at the bash prompt...what exact command do I type to run it?
> 
> I'll try to keep the tech questions to a minimum..I think I should be able to do the rest with no problem..or feel free to point me in the right direction to where I can find these answers..


Don't know about 6.4a but you want to put the script in a directory you create called /hacks. Once you log in do:

cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh

Make sure you do a chmod 777 on the script before you try and run it.

chmod 777 tweak.sh while in the hack directory.


----------



## l2bengtrek

Soapm said:


> Don't know about 6.4a but you want to put the script in a directory you create called /hacks. Once you log in do:
> 
> cd /hacks
> sh tweak.sh
> 
> Make sure you do a chmod 777 on the script before you try and run it.
> 
> chmod 777 tweak.sh while in the hack directory.


Thanks.

so...type..

cd /hacks
chmod 777 tweak.sh

then since I'm already in the /hacks directory..type

sh tweak.sh

Do I have to create the /hacks directory or is it already created from running the CD? What's the purpose of the chmod 777?


----------



## Soapm

l2bengtrek said:


> Thanks.
> 
> so...type..
> 
> cd /hacks
> chmod 777 tweak.sh
> 
> then since I'm already in the /hacks directory..type
> 
> sh tweak.sh
> 
> Do I have to create the /hacks directory or is it already created from running the CD? What's the purpose of the chmod 777?


How did you hack the Tivo? If you used Zipper then the directory should be there. However, from the root directory you can type ls (lower case LS) and it should show you the directories. If you need to create it use mkdir tweaks.

chmod is how you change the permissions on a file or folder and in this case you're making the file executable. YOu can't run the script unless it's executable.


----------



## l2bengtrek

Soapm said:


> How did you hack the Tivo? If you used Zipper then the directory should be there. However, from the root directory you can type ls (lower case LS) and it should show you the directories. If you need to create it use mkdir tweaks.
> 
> chmod is how you change the permissions on a file or folder and in this case you're making the file executable. YOu can't run the script unless it's executable.


Haven't done it yet..just getting my ducks in a row for when I do it this weekend. I'll be hacking it using the PTVNET CD and then running the enhancement script. I'm re-doing my drive in hopes of getting my local channels back because I'm still running 6.2 and half of my local channels have disappeared. It is by popular opinion on another thread here that updating to 6.4a solves the problem. I'm hoping that making a new drive with a 6.4a INSTANTCAKE CD and then hacking it with the PTVNET CD will get me back in business. I've just never ran the enhancement script before...my box was already hacked when I bought it. I can get the drive up and going...just kinda green on commands and such for running the script once I TELNET the Tivo. If you have the time, I'D LOVE a step by step on running the script if you want to message it to me..I'd appreciate it greatly! I would love to learn so I can do this myself!


----------



## Soapm

I wished I could give you a more step by step but that's all there is to it. Once the script start it will ask you a series of questions which is custom to your preference then it will do its thing.

The first post of this thread gives you the questions it will ask and explain what each means. It's one of those things you have to do before you'll believe how easy it is.

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_sapper.html


----------



## l2bengtrek

OK Thanks...let's see if I have this correct then:

FTP the script to the hacks directory..or any directory I want as long as I can find it?

Telnet the DirecTivo and once I make it to the bash prompt:

type:

cd /hacks
chmod 777 tweak.sh 

(then type)

sh tweak.sh

...Correct?


----------



## Soapm

l2bengtrek said:


> OK Thanks...let's see if I have this correct then:
> 
> FTP the script to the hacks directory..or any directory I want as long as I can find it?
> 
> Telnet the DirecTivo and once I make it to the bash prompt:
> 
> type:
> 
> cd /hacks
> chmod 777 tweak.sh
> 
> (then type)
> 
> sh tweak.sh
> 
> ...Correct?


Yup. That should do it.


----------



## l2bengtrek

Soapm said:


> Yup. That should do it.


Thanks for your help. I will let you know how it turns out. I do have one more question...I've been doing alot of thread searching on the databasedeal (or however it's worded ) threads about an updated superpatch for the encryption removal...any ideas on where I can find one for 6.4a? If anyone can point me in the right direction for that matter would be great...or would the 6.2a patch work? Appreciate all the assistance...


----------



## tecnofile

l2bengtrek said:


> Thanks for your help. I will let you know how it turns out. I do have one more question...I've been doing alot of thread searching on the databasedeal (or however it's worded ) threads about an updated superpatch for the encryption removal...any ideas on where I can find one for 6.4a? If anyone can point me in the right direction for that matter would be great...or would the 6.2a patch work? Appreciate all the assistance...


I used the one at this link and its seemed to work ok on my hdvr2. Hope it helps.

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?59161-6-4a-has-arrived&p=296769#post296769


----------



## tecnofile

tecnofile said:


> I used the one at this link and its seemed to work ok on my hdvr2. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?59161-6-4a-has-arrived&p=296769#post296769


Well that is obviously supposed to be ddb website, the forum nazi's censor machine asssterisk'd it to h e l l


----------



## sk33t3r

1. YES using zipper from here  its attached to the very first thread.and details for running zipper are in this thread

What I would do is, extract the 000001 file (the 000001 file is the actual tivo os image)from the instant cake cd or image, and put that file (about 60meg) in my zipper iso. For details on making the zipper cd go here. Everything is there and it shows you how to setup the file structure so you can make your own ISO image with the 6.4a os

Even if you use the Instant Cake cd to load 6.4a, you are still going to need to make a zipper cd to get the hacks on. You cant ftp anything until the drive has zipper on it, zipper allows you to telnet and ftp.

2. SEE number 1 or go here

3. Once telnetted, you would run ./tweak.sh all the details are at this thread


----------



## richr69

I executed the zipper on the R10 6.3f. After it completed, I could not telnet into it. Actually, my Airlink USB/Ethernet adapter lights were not even on.

After some investigation, I noticed none of the Airlink devices were added to the usb.map. I also noticed that the usb.map in 6.3f (as oppose to the usb.map in 6.1 version of the software) has "device usbnet" and no longer "device ax8817x". 

The devices found under the "device ax8817x" in the usb.map in 6.1 were the same under the "device usbnet" in the usb.map in 6.3f. So it appears "device ax8817x" no longer exists in the 6.3f usb.map and Airlink devices need to be added under the "device usbnet". 

So it appears (at least looking at the sapper.sh file found in the zipper.zip) that the zipper specifically checks for the "device ax8817x". If it does not find it, it will not add the Airlink devices to the usb.map. 

Has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## 55tbird

l2bengtrek said:


> Thanks for your help. I will let you know how it turns out. I do have one more question...I've been doing alot of thread searching on the databasedeal (or however it's worded ) threads about an updated superpatch for the encryption removal...any ideas on where I can find one for 6.4a? If anyone can point me in the right direction for that matter would be great...or would the 6.2a patch work? Appreciate all the assistance...





tecnofile said:


> I used the one at this link and its seemed to work ok on my hdvr2. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?59161-6-4a-has-arrived&p=296769#post296769


This link doesn't seem to take you where it was intended, any updated link?


----------



## sk33t3r

http://www.gamblin.net/Tivo/6.4a/superpatch_6.4a_crashHD.tcl


----------



## Wil

I am years away from the detail of DirecTivos other than the HR10-250 but long ago I constructed a Zipper CD to install 6.4a (including an image) on blank hard drives for HR10-250s. All the latest stuff; has worked fine on dozens of installs.

I have been presented with an HDVR2 !! and asked to create and install a hacked 6.4a drive. I really don't know anything about DTivos except for the HR10-250s. Will the same install CD work, or do I have to construct a CD specific to the HDVR2? Different 6.4a image? Different SuperPatch, set_mrv_name, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## unitron

Wil said:


> I am years away from the detail of DirecTivos other than the HR10-250 but long ago I constructed a Zipper CD to install 6.4a (including an image) on blank hard drives for HR10-250s. All the latest stuff; has worked fine on dozens of installs.
> 
> I have been presented with an HDVR2 !! and asked to create and install a hacked 6.4a drive. I really don't know anything about DTivos except for the HR10-250s. Will the same install CD work, or do I have to construct a CD specific to the HDVR2? Different 6.4a image? Different SuperPatch, set_mrv_name, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


Paging Mr. ClassicSat, Mr. ClassicSat to the white courtesy post submission form please.


----------



## Wil

Turns out, as I look at it, I had customized the install script, added a lot of my own stuff and it's all oriented towards the HR10, and even that in a non-standard way.

So I'll either have to put together a new Zipper specific to the HDVR2 and 6.4a or just install the system and then modify manually. It's all coming back; the brain cells weren't lost, just temporarily pushed to the side.


----------



## Captain 80s

Wil said:


> Turns out, as I look at it, I had customized the install script, added a lot of my own stuff and it's all oriented towards the HR10, and even that in a non-standard way.
> 
> So I'll either have to put together a new Zipper specific to the HDVR2 and 6.4a or just install the system and then modify manually. It's all coming back; the brain cells weren't lost, just temporarily pushed to the side.


Couple things I learned updating my HDVRs to 6.4a:

Installed stock image and got it working before running Zipper on the disk. Couldn't get it to authorize and be able to record if I used Zipper to install the image but before running enhancement scripts. Guided set-up, let it phone in, re-authorized via website. Yanked drive and ran zipper. Maybe I was doing something out of order, but this has worked great for me.

I didn't have the latest Zipper tools and it hung up on installing 2.0 USB drivers. I was still on Zipper 2.8 and had no idea there were newer versions (4.5 is the latest I think... at least according to the version log). With latest tools including the 6.4a Superpatch, all good... except:
You will lose the Standby option. Just have to FTP Superpatch67Standby-6.4a over and run it.

One of my USB-ethernet adapters didn't like the new set-up. Must be the version of the adapter, but it still works on one of my units with 6.2a that I may leave that way for the shop (Tivoserver for motorcycle videos).

I manually run sc62remove (Think that's what it's called) to remove Showcases and Stars when I'm done. I had them re-appear one time, but I might have just forgot where I was on one of my installs. I just do it when I run Superpatch67Standby cuz I'm already at bash and I'm rebooting anyway.

Hope this helps (anybody).
Mike.


----------



## Wil

Captain 80s said:


> Couldn't get it to authorize and be able to record if I used Zipper to install the image but before running enhancement scripts. Guided set-up, let it phone in, re-authorized via website. Yanked drive and ran zipper. Maybe I was doing something out of order, but this has worked great for me.


I had a somewhat similar problem, no DVR capability when I finished doing everything same way I always did, with, I think, all the latest tools. Don't remember that ever happening before. I just ran guided setup AFTER everything else, false call home, and all was well.


----------



## CrashHD

Captain 80s said:


> Installed stock image and got it working before running Zipper on the disk. Couldn't get it to authorize and be able to record if I used Zipper to install the image but before running enhancement scripts.


It won't work before running the enhancement script. The enhancement is what sets up fakecall, and dvr functions don't work until the first call is made (or faked).


----------



## Captain 80s

CrashHD said:


> It won't work before running the enhancement script. The enhancement is what sets up fakecall, and dvr functions don't work until the first call is made (or faked).


Thanks. That makes sense. I don't know why I was doing it differently than I was years ago.... prob because it was years ago and I nearly forgot everything. I think I did have a problem on the first box to 6.4a for some reason, and that prompted me to start changing the sequence.

One box to go...


----------



## CrashHD

for diagnostic purposes, if you have telnet access to the machine, you can always manually call fakecall and reboot, too.


----------



## stevecon

I have several Zippered DirectTivo units that are in need of a 6.4x update. I don't want to spend any money on software (slicer, etc.) or time more than needed to get it to accept the update - basically, I'm not interested in a hacked device without MRV.

It's been many years since I zippered these devices and if I recall correctly, we disabled the Tivo from applying updates in the software options. Is is possible to telnet into the Tivo with a serial cable and change toggle the update setting so that the update will install? 

If so, where is this done? 

Thanks!


----------



## CrashHD

Assuming you have telnet access, "bootpage -p /dev/hda" will read back your bootpage. There will be a parameter in there for "upgradesoftware=false". If you remove that parameter, it will allow automatic updates. You'll have to look around for the exact command syntax for bootpage. I think I know what it is, but I'm not 100% certain so I won't say. If you do this wrong, the drive can become unbootable. 

A simpler way to do it, would be rather than to allow automatic upgrades, just trigger a manual one.

"mfs_ls /SwSystem" is the command to list what software versions you have loaded in MFS. If 6.4a is present, it will be listed there. If it is present, and you issue the command "installSw.itcl 6.4a-{restofsoftwareversionnumber}" it will install, right then, and there. When it's done, it will reboot, and finish the update. Unless you take action to preserve them you will lose your hacks this way.


----------



## CrashHD

If "mfs_ls /SwSystem" does not list a version of 6.4a, you will probably have to get the unit calling in again to get it, or load it manually. The slice files necessary for this are out there, floating around the intertubes, waiting to be downloaded.


----------



## stevecon

Thanks - I'll search for the bootpage related info and determine valid "upgradesoftware" switches. None of my five Tivos can complete a call successfully. "Failed negotiating" "No dial tone" & "Busy" messages is all ever I get, regardless of which Tivo, phone line, phone number or dialing options I use - even when trying to download a new list of local access numbers from the 800 number.


----------



## darrin75

Its blocked in you author file remove the route entries and it will call. Also does anyone know if installing usb 2.0 drivers on dtivo 6.4a breaks connectivity. I am using DUb E100 Adapter...Thanks


----------

